# ***Cruise Magnet Graphics and Links Part 6!***



## bevtoy

REMEMBER – These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!
Post your designs, plain graphics, or photographs to share with others to help them design their own perfect magnets.
Also I have a large archive of graphics that have been shared with me from others.  I am not a gifted designer... my hobby is archived graphics.

Part One: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
Part Two: http://www.disboards.com/showthread....47014&page=255
Part Three: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290
Part Four: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038
Part Five: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2552775


----------



## bevtoy

Thought I would start off with a patriotic offering since the Fourth of July is so close.  Feel free to add images you might want to share or if anyone wants to design door magnets for others jump right in!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Zandy595

Finding Nemo (too big to post) http://www.wallpaperweb.org/wallpaper/games/1600x1200/wallpaper_finding_nemo_03_1600.jpg


----------



## JustTJ

Here's another 4th of July Disign.  I created this Last summer, but forgot about till Bev posted the one she did above


----------



## mgibson301

bevtoy said:


> Thought I would start off with a patriotic offering since the Fourth of July is so close.  Feel free to add images you might want to share or if anyone wants to design door magnets for others jump right in!



Thank you for posting this!  My hubby is in the Army... we are sailing Aug 30 and this would look fab on our door.  LOVE!!!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## bevtoy

You are welcome.  Thanks to your and your husband for your service to our country. 



mgibson301 said:


> Thank you for posting this!  My hubby is in the Army... we are sailing Aug 30 and this would look fab on our door.  LOVE!!!


we used this on our cruise before Christmas one year


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks to everyone who posted graphics!


----------



## milliepie

Thanks Bev for starting a new thread.  Here is my contribution.  From DCL facebook.  The bow of the Fantasy.


----------



## marcemc

bevtoy said:


> REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!
> 
> 
> Part One: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
> Part Two: http://www.disboards.com/showthread....47014&page=255
> Part Three: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290
> Part Four: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038
> Part Five: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2552775



Thanks for posting the links


----------



## bevtoy

The Fantasy doesnt have a figurehead like the Dream?    Anyone know?


milliepie said:


> Thanks Bev for starting a new thread.  Here is my contribution.  From DCL facebook.  The bow of the Fantasy.


----------



## bevtoy

Millipie your mail box is full 




milliepie said:


> Thanks Bev for starting a new thread.  Here is my contribution.  From DCL facebook.  The bow of the Fantasy.


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> The Fantasy doesnt have a figurehead like the Dream?    Anyone know?


Do you mean the statue in the atrium?  If so, it's Mademoiselle Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Zandy595

I have a ton of character names if anyone wants to use them.  I'm not making any new ones though.  It started taking over my life and I had to stop.  So please don't post requests on this thread or that one.  Thanks.


*Please don't post requests on this thread, as I am not making new signs.* http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> Do you mean the statue in the atrium?  If so, it's Mademoiselle Minnie Mouse.




No I mean at the prow of the boat.  The Dream has Goofy painting.  Thats the figure head on boats in the old days they had wooden carved figures like mermaids.


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks for sharing




Zandy595 said:


> I have a ton of character names if anyone wants to use them.  I'm not making any new ones though.  It started taking over my life and I had to stop.  So please don't post requests on this thread or that one.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> *Please don't post requests on this thread, as I am not making new signs.* http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> No I mean at the prow of the boat.  The Dream has Goofy painting.  Thats the figure head on boats in the old days they had wooden carved figures like mermaids.


Hmmm, I guess I'm confused.  I don't remember seeing a picture of Goofy on the front of the Dream.


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> Hmmm, I guess I'm confused.  I don't remember seeing a picture of Goofy on the front of the Dream.


Sorry I meant Goofy is on the prow of Disney Magic  I am curious about a figurehead on Disney Dream


----------



## DisneyBasket

bevtoy said:


> Sorry I meant Goofy is on the prow of Disney Magic  I am curious about a figurehead on Disney Dream



The figures are on the stern...  I am only familiar with the Wonder.  Steamboat Willie is painted on the prow, Donald and his nephews are the figures on the stern.  It would be fun to have a chart of who is where now that there are four ships to keep track of!


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks for the correction I would love to see photos if anyone has them



DisneyBasket said:


> The figures are on the stern...  I am only familiar with the Wonder.  Steamboat Willie is painted on the prow, Donald and his nephews are the figures on the stern.  It would be fun to have a chart of who is where now that there are four ships to keep track of!


----------



## JustTJ




----------



## bevtoy

Thats a gorgeous design!



JustTJ said:


>


----------



## mnrhannah07

I love that everyone is posting different links for magents and even posting a few on here..But I was wondering who is still designing right now? I really want a couple name magents for my son and no one has his name!  although it could be because we named him Kalel, after superman..But thats a  whole other story! LOL 

Any who, If someone could please help me find someone who can help me, I would be so happy!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Unless someone volunteers you might try asking on this board : http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



mnrhannah07 said:


> I love that everyone is posting different links for magents and even posting a few on here..But I was wondering who is still designing right now? I really want a couple name magents for my son and no one has his name!  although it could be because we named him Kalel, after superman..But thats a  whole other story! LOL
> 
> Any who, If someone could please help me find someone who can help me, I would be so happy!


----------



## JustTJ

I'm still disigning and dont' mind at all taking requests.  I find it easier to work via pm's though as I don't check the board daily but I do check my pm box frequently 

What is Kalel's favourite Disney Character?  I can do up a mickey head name magnet for him.  There are disigners over on the Creative disign boad, link provided by Bev above, that are still doing picture fill name artwork too


----------



## jordak

Glad to see you started it backup. Although my desire to do this everyday has disappeared, I may pop in from time to time to offer a few.

Marty


----------



## stacys

Thanks JustTJ for helping me figure the DISboard out a little.  I'll have my 10 posts soon. And thanks everyone for posting all these great graphics.  Helps this artistically challenged lady out a lot.


----------



## Zandy595

The Dream has Sorcerer Mickey on the stern.  I don't know what/who the Fantasy will have.


----------



## JustTJ

mnrhannah07 said:


> I love that everyone is posting different links for magents and even posting a few on here..But I was wondering who is still designing right now? I really want a couple name magents for my son and no one has his name!  although it could be because we named him Kalel, after superman..But thats a  whole other story! LOL
> 
> Any who, If someone could please help me find someone who can help me, I would be so happy!



I received your pm and sent you one back 
Enjoy the graphics


----------



## bevtoy

Marty I hope to see you here often!  You have an amazing talent and a generous spirit.



jordak said:


> Glad to see you started it backup. Although my desire to do this everyday has disappeared, I may pop in from time to time to offer a few.
> 
> Marty


----------



## bevtoy

That is so cool! Sorcerer Mickey is my husbands favorite!



Zandy595 said:


> The Dream has Sorcerer Mickey on the stern.  I don't know what/who the Fantasy will have.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> Marty I hope to see you here often!  You have an amazing talent and a generous spirit.


Thanks for the compliment!! Pretty soon I will have to make my return. I keep making new Disney designs in between my own projects so I will eventually have to share them at some point.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

can I get the blank template of the Harley Davidson Mickey head? Anyone have it? I know I saw it on one the these designers pages but I can't find it blank...please let me know if you can help!


----------



## Disney_Mom333

Im still newish...how do you sub?


----------



## jordak

Disney_Mom333 said:


> can I get the blank template of the Harley Davidson Mickey head? Anyone have it? I know I saw it on one the these designers pages but I can't find it blank...please let me know if you can help!


I have one. Normally don't provide blanks, but will post this one because I'm not much into Mickey heads.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Millipie your mail box is full



Sorry Bev, I have to get in there and clear it out a bit.    you can email me if you like amiliasky@yahoo dot com.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment!! Pretty soon I will have to make my return. I keep making new Disney designs in between my own projects so I will eventually have to share them at some point.



Whenever you're back up to it, we'll be ready, Marty!
Since doing my kids school teachers liscence plates last fall, we've been big fans!

Patiently waiting for you to return...
Of course, my cruise is one year and four months out, so it's easier to be patient.


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> Sorry Bev, I have to get in there and clear it out a bit.    you can email me if you like amiliasky@yahoo dot com.



Are you accepting requests?  Because I tried making a Mickey head of the Galveston 7 night itinerary map and her's the best I got:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I know you could do better though!


----------



## Zandy595

cruisecrasher said:


> Are you accepting requests?  Because I tried making a Mickey head of the Galveston 7 night itinerary map and her's the best I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you could do better though!


I like it!


----------



## bevtoy

I like it too



cruisecrasher said:


> Are you accepting requests?  Because I tried making a Mickey head of the Galveston 7 night itinerary map and her's the best I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you could do better though!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## EEs*Mommy

cruisecrasher said:


> Are you accepting requests?  Because I tried making a Mickey head of the Galveston 7 night itinerary map and her's the best I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you could do better though!



I like it too! Mind if I use it for our door? We are doing the same cruise in Oct.


----------



## trekygirl26

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment!! Pretty soon I will have to make my return. I keep making new Disney designs in between my own projects so I will eventually have to share them at some point.



I can't wait to see your new designs!  Our door was filled with Jordak designs on our Panama Canal cruise in January.  We got a ton of compliments on them!!


----------



## Zandy595

cruisecrasher  ~  I actually like your itinerary design so much, I was wondering if you would make one for me, if it's not too difficult.  I'm doing the 3-night Dream cruise to Nassau and CC.  I'll totally understand if you don't want to do it.


----------



## huey578

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment!! Pretty soon I will have to make my return. I keep making new Disney designs in between my own projects so I will eventually have to share them at some point.



That would be great, you have some awesome designs.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Are you accepting requests?  Because I tried making a Mickey head of the Galveston 7 night itinerary map
> I know you could do better though!




I also think you did a great job!  You don't need my help, but I do have new itinerary mh's I am working on for the new cruises.  Here is Galveston.


----------



## ibouncetoo

bevtoy said:


> Thanks for the correction I would love to see photos if anyone has them


 


Zandy595 said:


> The Dream has Sorcerer Mickey on the stern. I don't know what/who the Fantasy will have.


 

Just in the last few days, on the DCL page on facebook....they've been taunting us with that!  It hasn't been revealed yet.

.


----------



## bevtoy

Thats just evil....




ibouncetoo said:


> Just in the last few days, on the DCL page on facebook....they've been taunting us with that!  It hasn't been revealed yet.
> 
> .


----------



## cruisecrasher

EEs*Mommy said:


> I like it too! Mind if I use it for our door? We are doing the same cruise in Oct.



Go for it!  You're welcome.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Zandy595 said:


> cruisecrasher  ~  I actually like your itinerary design so much, I was wondering if you would make one for me, if it's not too difficult.  I'm doing the 3-night Dream cruise to Nassau and CC.  I'll totally understand if you don't want to do it.



Actually, if you check millipie's for shared files (link is in her siggy) you can find really high quality Mickey heads with all the regular itineraries on them already!

Thank you!


----------



## Zandy595

cruisecrasher said:


> Actually, if you check millipie's for shared files (link is in her siggy) you can find really high quality Mickey heads with all the regular itineraries on them already!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks 


_______________________________________________________

I have always liked this one...


----------



## bevtoy

I like that one too and just added it to my library!





Zandy595 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> I have always liked this one...


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy ~ That's one of my favorites too.


Does anyone know of a good site to download Disney themed fonts?  We have a new computer and I lost all the ones I had when we got rid of the old one.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## bevtoy

http://mickeyavenue.com/

try here




Zandy595 said:


> bevtoy ~ That's one of my favorites too.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good site to download Disney themed fonts?  We have a new computer and I lost all the ones I had when we got rid of the old one.


----------



## bevtoy

http://www.fontspace.com/category/Disney

here too


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> http://mickeyavenue.com/
> 
> try here





bevtoy said:


> http://www.fontspace.com/category/Disney
> 
> here too


Thanks!


________________________________________________________
Has anyone ever seen a bigger version of this


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Momtotwogirls

I know I have seen this on the board, but I can't find it to ask the person who designed it if I can use it.  It is the "What happens as sea, stays at sea sign".  It is adorable!  Anyone know who makes it?
Thanks!!


----------



## bevtoy

I do not but I would love to see it posted I cant find it in my archives




Momtotwogirls said:


> I know I have seen this on the board, but I can't find it to ask the person who designed it if I can use it.  It is the "What happens as sea, stays at sea sign".  It is adorable!  Anyone know who makes it?
> Thanks!!


----------



## Zandy595

Momtotwogirls said:


> I know I have seen this on the board, but I can't find it to ask the person who designed it if I can use it.  It is the "What happens as sea, stays at sea sign".  It is adorable!  Anyone know who makes it?
> Thanks!!


If it's the design I'm thinking of, it's triplefig's.
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/triplefigs/What%20Happens%20in%20Disney/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## JustTJ

This is my version.  I saw this on a t-shirt on our 1st cruise in 2009, liked it so much I made up my own.


----------



## bevtoy

Do you mind if I archive this to share with others?


JustTJ said:


> This is my version.  I saw this on a t-shirt on our 1st cruise in 2009, liked it so much I made up my own.


----------



## JustTJ

bevtoy said:


> Do you mind if I archive this to share with others?



I don't mind at all   It's ALL about Sharing


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Momtotwogirls

*JustTJ* -It was yours I saw somewhere.  I sent you a PM.  No rush, we are not leaving until August 12th!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ibouncetoo

JustTJ said:


> This is my version. I saw this on a t-shirt on our 1st cruise in 2009, liked it so much I made up my own.


 
I love this and here's part of the reason why:






The three of us will be cruising together again in November...I'll see if the computer saavy one can come up with something using both images. 

.


----------



## twindaddy

Ok, sorry if this is stupid question, but how do I get these great graphics from here to a magnet? I have a great color printer I can use, do I then get a magnet sheet, cut to size, then glue it? Or....?

I am really new at this, I just figured out what a fish extender is, I want to make sure my door looks good!


----------



## ssanders79

twindaddy said:


> Ok, sorry if this is stupid question, but how do I get these great graphics from here to a magnet? I have a great color printer I can use, do I then get a magnet sheet, cut to size, then glue it? Or....?
> 
> I am really new at this, I just figured out what a fish extender is, I want to make sure my door looks good!



Here is what is a link on the show off your door thread where I posted what works for me.


----------



## twindaddy

ssanders79 said:


> Here is what is a link on the show off your door thread where I posted what works for me.



Awesome, thanks! Do you just drag the photo onto your desktop and then upload it?


----------



## ssanders79

twindaddy said:


> Awesome, thanks! Do you just drag the photo onto your desktop and then upload it?



For the most part yes and any one our photo will work.  I find it gets better results and the prints are more durable than printing at home.


----------



## bevtoy

I buy printable magnetic sheets that you feed through your printer like paper.  I buy them at office supply stores.





twindaddy said:


> Ok, sorry if this is stupid question, but how do I get these great graphics from here to a magnet? I have a great color printer I can use, do I then get a magnet sheet, cut to size, then glue it? Or....?
> 
> I am really new at this, I just figured out what a fish extender is, I want to make sure my door looks good!


----------



## bevtoy

Love it that's great!




ibouncetoo said:


> I love this and here's part of the reason why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three of us will be cruising together again in November...I'll see if the computer saavy one can come up with something using both images.
> 
> .


----------



## twindaddy

Great, thanks. Thats a great idea uploading them, I will send it to kodakgallery and then print it at Target, they are super cheap. Thanks everyone for helping a newbie!


----------



## Silverfox97

twindaddy said:


> Great, thanks. Thats a great idea uploading them, I will send it to kodakgallery and then print it at Target, they are super cheap. Thanks everyone for helping a newbie!



Exactly what we do! Upload to Target via Shutterfly & get pics printed, then stick them onto the adhesive backed magnetic roll. They quality is MUCH better than if u printed them @ home, and, much cheaper than those magnetic sheets AND printer ink!!


----------



## Zandy595

On our last cruise I decided to save money and not use the magnet sheets.  I bought some rolls that must have been really old and didn't open the package until we were on the ship.  The adhesive had dried up and I couldn't use most of it.  The few that I did get to work didn't lay flat.  I'm going back to magnet sheets for our next cruise.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## cruisecrasher

These aren't finished magnets, yet, but I thought this could be an interesting fall door theme for our Thanksgiving cruise next year.





First try with a Mickey Head





A Jiminy Cricket





And my favorite
I think I'm going to do all Disney princesses, after having gotten the hang of it...the one downside I see is it's going to be very labor intensive to cut them out...thank goodness I have over a year!

What do you guys think of the leaf/Disney characters idea?


----------



## PoohJen

Really creative, CruiseCrasher!

Here's a concept I'm working on...couldn't sleep tonight, so thought the tedium of cleaning up the white halos would send me to sleep, instead it's now 5 a.m. and I can't stop working on it!


----------



## PoohJen

P.S.  can someone remind me how to resize my images when I post them onto the DisBoards?  E.g., how would I post the above picture so that it's not so large on the Dis page?  It's linked to photobucket, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

For myself I like seeing them large.




PoohJen said:


> P.S.  can someone remind me how to resize my images when I post them onto the DisBoards?  E.g., how would I post the above picture so that it's not so large on the Dis page?  It's linked to photobucket, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

I like large pictures too!  I think you can resize them in photobucket if you're still wanting them smaller though.


----------



## JustTJ

I finished making this one yesterday for a Pirate shirt for my son who's birthday is tomorrow.  He leaves for camp today but will open the gift box with the shirt in it tomorrow!


----------



## bevtoy

Love this!  I will add it to the archives!




JustTJ said:


> I finished making this one yesterday for a Pirate shirt for my son who's birthday is tomorrow.  He leaves for camp today but will open the gift box with the shirt in it tomorrow!


----------



## PoohJen

Great DISign, TJ!  Do you know where I can download a pirate font like yours?


----------



## ssanders79

PoohJen said:


> Great DISign, TJ!  Do you know where I can download a pirate font like yours?



http://www.dafont.com/pieces-of-eight.font


----------



## PoohJen

Thanks Scott!


----------



## ssanders79

PoohJen said:


> Thanks Scott!



There is a great tool to identify fonts.  It is great when it works, but the text must be clear.

http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
Not sure if it would identify this font, but I wanted to share it with everyone.

They also have mobile apps.


----------



## fishhooks

Thank you!!


----------



## eblong

Here is a link to several characters and photos I used in Door Magnets on the Dream recently.  The Mickey in the Panama Canal picture was cut from the Magic Panama Canal crossing and then pasted into the picture I had from the Wonder panama canal crossing this past January. 

The Link to the images:  http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l599/ebslong/Magnet Characters/ 

My version of Mickey in the Canal:


----------



## HallsofVA

PoohJen said:


> Really creative, CruiseCrasher!
> 
> Here's a concept I'm working on...couldn't sleep tonight, so thought the tedium of cleaning up the white halos would send me to sleep, instead it's now 5 a.m. and I can't stop working on it!



Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009 -


----------



## madbrad76

Zandy595 said:


>



Does anyone have a copy of this same pic except for Minnie Mouse.  I've seen it one some of the other threads but they were all personalized.  I would like the Minnie Pirate one so my wife can personalize it for herself.


----------



## tebi73

madbrad76 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this same pic except for Minnie Mouse.  I've seen it one some of the other threads but they were all personalized.  I would like the Minnie Pirate one so my wife can personalize it for herself.


Here you go...


----------



## PoohJen

HallsofVA said:


> Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009



That's a fun one Halls!!! Great job!

I was cutting and gluing doors signs last night...I tend to go overboard with it!   But it's great therapy.  Fortunately I have a bunch from last year that accidently never made it to the ship, they'll get their chance this time around!


----------



## Zandy595

I wish I had more sophisticated software that would let me change the Sydney skyline to Castaway Cay.


----------



## ssanders79

Zandy595 said:


> I wish I had more sophisticated software that would let me change the Sydney skyline to Castaway Cay.



How's this?




DCL Castaway Cay Finding Nemo Composite by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Zandy595

ssanders79 said:


> How's this?


 That is cool!  Thanks


----------



## chelleydi77

HallsofVA said:


> Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009 -



Can you PLEASE customize the P&F pic for me?  If so here's the info:
The T Family
Make-A-Wish "Dream"
August 20-25, 2011

Thanks so much!


----------



## Princess Bette

Thanks to all the disigners that helped make our cruise Dreamy with your designs for our magnets, etc.


----------



## Zandy595

I'm looking for an image of Mickey sitting (back facing us) in a chair on the beach.  I think it says "just chillin'" on it.  It reminds me of one of those Corona commercials.  Anyone know the one I'm talking about?


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Zandy595




----------



## jordak

Zandy595 said:


> I'm looking for an image of Mickey sitting (back facing us) in a chair on the beach.  I think it says "just chillin'" on it.  It reminds me of one of those Corona commercials.  Anyone know the one I'm talking about?


I have made several different versions of what you're describing. Possibly this what you saw.


----------



## Zandy595

jordak said:


> I have made several different versions of what you're describing. Possibly this what you saw.


That's very nice, but it's not the one I'm looking for.  If I remember correctly there was a cooler sitting next to Mickey and possibly a small table with a drink on it.  And it said "just chillin'" on the bottom.


----------



## jordak

Zandy595 said:


> That's very nice, but it's not the one I'm looking for.  If I remember correctly there was a cooler sitting next to Mickey and possibly a small table with a drink on it.  And it said "just chillin'" on the bottom.


okay I know the one you are talking about.


----------



## jordak

Still don't want to do mass requests but if anybody is sailing on these dates, feel free to use.


----------



## Zandy595

jordak said:


> okay I know the one you are talking about.


OMG!  Thank you!  I've been looking for that picture for so long.   You probably haven't seen a bigger version, have you?  It got really pixel-y when I enlarged it.


----------



## jordak

Zandy595 said:


> OMG!  Thank you!  I've been looking for that picture for so long.   You probably haven't seen a bigger version, have you?  It got really pixel-y when I enlarged it.


Not sure where to find a bigger one, but just in case nobody else has a bigger one, I enlarged it for you.


----------



## Debbje

I read this tread and I loved it. When we sailed in May the transatlantic we saw a lot of doors with beautiful magnets.

Our honeymoon goes to disney world and a disney cruise. We would love to have a magnet that says we are on our honeymoon. 

Does anyone have a idea for us?


----------



## bevtoy

If someone with good skills could remove the text and re-post these it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> If someone with good skills could remove the text and re-post these it would be greatly appreciated!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

Debbje said:


> I read this tread and I loved it. When we sailed in May the transatlantic we saw a lot of doors with beautiful magnets.
> 
> Our honeymoon goes to disney world and a disney cruise. We would love to have a magnet that says we are on our honeymoon.
> 
> Does anyone have a idea for us?


I have some in my photobucket. Just click on the "Jordak" logo.


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you!







jordak said:


> Here you go


----------



## bevtoy

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Mickey and Minnie/?start=all


Thats a link to my archive of Mickey and Minnie graphics.  There may be suitable romantic graphics there.  You can pick one and post it.  If you do ask if someone will use it to create something for you.  Be specific as to the dates and names you want on it and the ship.









Debbje said:


> I read this tread and I loved it. When we sailed in May the transatlantic we saw a lot of doors with beautiful magnets.
> 
> Our honeymoon goes to disney world and a disney cruise. We would love to have a magnet that says we are on our honeymoon.
> 
> Does anyone have a idea for us?


----------



## Zandy595

jordak said:


> Not sure where to find a bigger one, but just in case nobody else has a bigger one, I enlarged it for you.


 Thank you so much!  It looks much better than when I enlarged it in my print shop program.  What would we do without you?


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> Thank you so much!  It looks much better than when I enlarged it in my print shop program.  What would we do without you?



Jordak is awesome at graphics and design!


----------



## mousejunkie98

jordak said:


> Glad to see you started it backup. Although my desire to do this everyday has disappeared, I may pop in from time to time to offer a few.
> 
> Marty



Marty, thanks so much for sharing your talent!  One of your DISigns started a tradition between my family and some friends.  Last year was my first time on DCL, and you made a "Why is the rum gone?" sign for me for that cruise.  It was a hit with my friends, and before the end of the cruise I snuck it onto the door of one of them.  Now, whenever one of us cruises, whoever has possession of the magnet brings it along and sneaks it onto the door of another friend (often someone who was perhaps consuming a lot of rum that day)!  I'm hoping it will find its way onto my door again when we cruise this September.  Not that I plan to drink a lot of rum or anything


----------



## jordak

mousejunkie98 said:


> Marty, thanks so much for sharing your talent!  One of your DISigns started a tradition between my family and some friends.  Last year was my first time on DCL, and you made a "Why is the rum gone?" sign for me for that cruise.  It was a hit with my friends, and before the end of the cruise I snuck it onto the door of one of them.  Now, whenever one of us cruises, whoever has possession of the magnet brings it along and sneaks it onto the door of another friend (often someone who was perhaps consuming a lot of rum that day)!  I'm hoping it will find its way onto my door again when we cruise this September.  Not that I plan to drink a lot of rum or anything


 That is awesome and you're very welcome!!  Thanks for sharing that with me!


----------



## ohpatric

I know no mass requests, but when you get future sailing magnets ready can you let us know? we are sailing on our first disney cruise on October 13, 2012 on the Fantasy. Taking our dg who will be 3, who loves mickey and all his pals. thanks bunches in advance! you do fabulous work. what a great heart you have to do this.


----------



## DrHug

ibouncetoo said:


> I love this and here's part of the reason why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three of us will be cruising together again in November...I'll see if the computer saavy one can come up with something using both images.
> 
> .


 
Hey girls, I love this picture!


----------



## BettyBeBop

OMG!!  How cool!!  Got any more for the October 9th cruise??????  (especially the mosaic Mickey one - hint, hint)



jordak said:


> Still don't want to do mass requests but if anybody is sailing on these dates, feel free to use.


----------



## luvfyrwrx

Jordak, my family are hockey fans (Go Sharks!) and we'll be on the Fantasy, so I'm going to grab the hockey one. Thank you for the artwork.

(I'd show the thumbnail but I'm still too new to post images, even if they are in a quote from a previous post.)


----------



## jordak

BettyBeBop said:


> OMG!!  How cool!!  Got any more for the October 9th cruise??????  (especially the mosaic Mickey one - hint, hint)


Oh I suppose I can do one.  Think this was the one you were talking about.


----------



## jordak

luvfyrwrx said:


> Jordak, my family are hockey fans (Go Sharks!) and we'll be on the Fantasy, so I'm going to grab the hockey one. Thank you for the artwork.
> 
> (I'd show the thumbnail but I'm still too new to post images, even if they are in a quote from a previous post.)


You're welcome!


----------



## Pinky166

Hi Jordak

I know you are taking a well earned break but I was just wondering if you have the design below with any other dates on?

I'm looking for some more magnets for my Transatlantic cruise (10-24th Sept 2011), I can't seem to find many for this cruise, do you (or any other designers on here) have any? Thanks.





jordak said:


>


----------



## jordak

Pinky166 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> I know you are taking a well earned break but I was just wondering if you have the design below with any other dates on?
> 
> I'm looking for some more magnets for my Transatlantic cruise (10-24th Sept 2011), I can't seem to find many for this cruise, do you (or any other designers on here) have any? Thanks.


I don't really have anything specific for the Transatlantic. Mostly generic so easy to change info instead.


----------



## Pinky166

jordak said:


> I don't really have anything specific for the Transatlantic. Mostly generic so easy to change info instead.



Ok no worries, thank you for changing the date on that one for me.


----------



## Pinky166

Jordak, I truly hope you enjoy your break, you have certainly earned it!!!! You have made so many people's cruises a little bit more special with your wonderful designs. 

Here is my cabin door on the Dream Maiden Voyage, I am sure you will recognize most of these designs.


----------



## BettyBeBop

Jordak, you are awesome!!  I was so excited to see one in your design for the date of my cruise!!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> I don't really have anything specific for the Transatlantic. Mostly generic so easy to change info instead.



I am absolutely LOVING your designs, very cool, I was wondering if there is any way you could do this one for me with the date of October 9, 2011?  I would be so appreciative if you would  

Also, this will be our first time cruising and decorating a door, do most people just print these out, laminate them and glue magnets to them?  I know you cannot use tape so I was wondering if this is how most people do it?


----------



## dsnygirl2006

HallsofVA said:


> Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009 -



OMG, My son would flip out over this picture, is there anyway you could make this for me?  If not i understand but just wanted to check, let me know and I will send you my information
Thanks


----------



## jordak

dsnygirl2006 said:


> I am absolutely LOVING your designs, very cool, I was wondering if there is any way you could do this one for me with the date of October 9, 2011?  I would be so appreciative if you would
> 
> Also, this will be our first time cruising and decorating a door, do most people just print these out, laminate them and glue magnets to them?  I know you cannot use tape so I was wondering if this is how most people do it?


Here you go! Couple of different ways to do magnets. Doing  them the way you just stated or you can print to magnetic printing paper. Downside to this is that the paper can be expensive.


----------



## Zandy595

I know a lot of people put Mickey ears on the stateroom number circle on their door...  has anyone ever done hands, shorts, and feet to go with them?  I'm trying to figure out how to do that, but thought I would see if someone has already done it and I could borrow the design before I started working on it myself.  

Like these magnets, but on a much larger scale.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> I don't really have anything specific for the Transatlantic. Mostly generic so easy to change info instead.



This so says Hawaii to me.

Corinna


----------



## bevtoy

I believe that is from a collection titled "The Best Parts of Mickey"  they even had bathroom decorated in this theme but I dont have any of the parts in my archive.  One of the talented people on this thread may have a sophisticated enough PC program to dismember Mickey for that purpose.




Zandy595 said:


> I know a lot of people put Mickey ears on the stateroom number circle on their door...  has anyone ever done hands, shorts, and feet to go with them?  I'm trying to figure out how to do that, but thought I would see if someone has already done it and I could borrow the design before I started working on it myself.
> 
> Like these magnets, but on a much larger scale.


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> I believe that is from a collection titled "The Best Parts of Mickey"  they even had bathroom decorated in this theme but I dont have any of the parts in my archive.  One of the talented people on this thread may have a sophisticated enough PC program to dismember Mickey for that purpose.


LOL  that sounds awful.


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> This so says Hawaii to me.
> 
> Corinna


You have been great about using my designs, even some of the obscure ones so I have to do this for you. 

Marty


----------



## jordak

Zandy595 said:


> I know a lot of people put Mickey ears on the stateroom number circle on their door...  has anyone ever done hands, shorts, and feet to go with them?  I'm trying to figure out how to do that, but thought I would see if someone has already done it and I could borrow the design before I started working on it myself.
> 
> Like these magnets, but on a much larger scale.


I have some, but they aren't in my photobucket. But I think Milliepie might have some in her files. If you can't find them, let me know and I will upload them for you.


----------



## Zandy595

jordak said:


> I have some, but they aren't in my photobucket. But I think Milliepie might have some in her files. If you can't find them, let me know and I will upload them for you.


Thanks for the tip.  I'll look to see if she has them. 

EDIT:  Any idea where I should start looking?  She has TONS of files.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> You have been great about using my designs, even some of the obscure ones so I have to do this for you.
> 
> Marty



I did not actually mean to drop a subtle hint. I just meant that I associate the colouring and the surf board with Hawaii. I am glad though that you put the Hawaii date on this for me as I really love it. It will definitely have a proud spot on my door. Thanks very much.

Corinna


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> LOL  that sounds awful.


Yes it does....


----------



## son3disfan

Jordak,

You are really incredibly creative. And really talented!

A couple of friends that we cruise with have attempted some graphics, and all I can say is they pale in comparision to you.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent with us all. I have some beautiful designs that you have done over the last few years...and I keep them on my fridge until the next cruise.

I am truly grateful.


----------



## HyperionDreamer

Hey everyone, I got back from an Alaskan cruise a few weeks ago, and of course we decked our door to the hilt. That said, I have a bit of a twisted sense of humor in how I design our door signs, but I thought I'd post some anyway and see what you guys think:






















We put this out the day we departed from Canada... (sorry, Canadians)






...and we put this one out the night before we got back:







We managed to grab one of the secret staterooms on Deck 5, so we couldn't resist showing that off a little...


----------



## HyperionDreamer

Of course, we had our more serious door signs too...
















I have links to larger versions of all of these if any demented soul out there wants one.


----------



## Zandy595

HyperionDreamer ~ Love your signs, especially the CC and Palin ones.


----------



## jordak

son3disfan said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You are really incredibly creative. And really talented!
> 
> A couple of friends that we cruise with have attempted some graphics, and all I can say is they pale in comparision to you.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent with us all. I have some beautiful designs that you have done over the last few years...and I keep them on my fridge until the next cruise.
> 
> I am truly grateful.


 Thank you very much! I am glad I can contribute in my small way.


----------



## chelleydi77

HyperionDreamer said:


>



this made me spit my coffee out!!!


----------



## msnoble

HyperionDreamer said:


> Of course, we had our more serious door signs too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have links to larger versions of all of these if any demented soul out there wants one.



I would love a link to all 3 of these, and especially the one I quoted above either with no date, or with August 16-23, 2011.  

Thanks! 

Maureen


----------



## disney honeymooners

Have any of Y'all seen any good ones for anniversaries? Me and my husband are going on a cruise 9/22 on the dream and it will be our 2 year anniversary


----------



## HyperionDreamer

msnoble said:


> I would love a link to all 3 of these, and especially the one I quoted above either with no date, or with August 16-23, 2011.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Maureen



Whew!! Took 2 whole days but I finally finished!

Just kidding, it took about 2 minutes.  I was just slow to read the responses.

Here are the links to all three... you'll probably want to copy them into Microsoft Word or something to do some resizing.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/6005924559_c04a351d34_b.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6140/5995630245_09a83e299c_b.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5996186694_55defa2bab_b.jpg


----------



## Elfinjojo

HyperionDreamer said:


> Whew!! Took 2 whole days but I finally finished!
> 
> Just kidding, it took about 2 minutes.  I was just slow to read the responses.
> 
> Here are the links to all three... you'll probably want to copy them into Microsoft Word or something to do some resizing.
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/6005924559_c04a351d34_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6140/5995630245_09a83e299c_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5996186694_55defa2bab_b.jpg



Thanks for posting these, I also "borrowed" them as the first one is the date we are sailing the Alaskan cruise too.


----------



## lck33

Hi Jordak,

Do you have any already done for the November 19th, 2011 sailing?

I am sure that anything would be perfect.

Thank you,

Elsie


----------



## msnoble

HyperionDreamer said:


> Whew!! Took 2 whole days but I finally finished!
> 
> Just kidding, it took about 2 minutes.  I was just slow to read the responses.
> 
> Here are the links to all three... you'll probably want to copy them into Microsoft Word or something to do some resizing.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## chaoscent

HyperionDreamer said:


> Hey everyone, I got back from an Alaskan cruise a few weeks ago, and of course we decked our door to the hilt. That said, I have a bit of a twisted sense of humor in how I design our door signs, but I thought I'd post some anyway and see what you guys think:


This is possibly one of the best and funniest signs I have seen on the boards and I have been on Creative DISigns boards since it started.  If I ever go on a cruise this is on my door.  thanks so much for a rip-roaring chuckle to start off my day.  Penny


----------



## tebi73

I have a whole section on my photobucket of Cruise DISigns that I have done for people.  Since I am back from my DISign break, I thought I would post a few examples.









































The link to my photobucket & my DISign thread is in my siggie.


----------



## bbangel

Wow, you are all so talented! 

HyperionDreamer I love the Tim Horton's one so I may have to borrow that  And the couple looking for Castaway Cay 

Jordak I know you are on a break but I love your LA to Vancouver repo design. Any chance you can do one with next years date - May 14, 2012?


----------



## jordak

bbangel said:


> Wow, you are all so talented!
> 
> HyperionDreamer I love the Tim Horton's one so I may have to borrow that  And the couple looking for Castaway Cay
> 
> Jordak I know you are on a break but I love your LA to Vancouver repo design. Any chance you can do one with next years date - May 14, 2012?


Sure, I don't mind.


----------



## bbangel

Thanks Jordak! As my niece says...you rock!


----------



## Zandy595

jordak said:


> I have some, but they aren't in my photobucket. But I think Milliepie might have some in her files. If you can't find them, let me know and I will upload them for you.


I couldn't find them in Milliepie's photobucket.  Do you have any "parts" similar to the ones in the picture below?

This is what I'm trying to do:


----------



## m_kasch

Does anyone have any magnets for the Transatlantic cruise on the Magic September 10 - 24?  I'm just getting started printing my magnets now...Thanks!!

Mary


----------



## jordak

Zandy595 said:


> I couldn't find them in Milliepie's photobucket.  Do you have any "parts" similar to the ones in the picture below?
> 
> This is what I'm trying to do:


something similar


----------



## Fire14

HyperionDreamer said:


> Hey everyone, I got back from an Alaskan cruise a few weeks ago, and of course we decked our door to the hilt. That said, I have a bit of a twisted sense of humor in how I design our door signs, but I thought I'd post some anyway and see what you guys think:


 So love this one. And your bear one also. Could you whip something pluto up for my pluto loveing friend? We are on Oct. 1 Magic cruise.


----------



## Elfinjojo

Are you taking requests at the moment? You did some port hole name plates for me back along for the Dream Mv and I was looking for some similar ones for my Wonder cruise on the 16th Aug.

I won't list until I know that you are definately doing requests

thanks


----------



## kkfinley

Jordak, 

We changed our cruise dates, so I was wondering if you could please change the dates on the following designs you made for me?

These need the dates changed to December 18-22, 2011:


 

 

 



I need these to be changed to "Our Dream Cruise December 18-22, 2011", the names stay the same:


 



And last, this one needs to be Dream, December 18-22, 2011. The itinerary is Port Canaveral, Nassau, Castaway Cay, At Sea, Port Canaveral:




Thank you so much for all your help.
Krista


----------



## jordak

kkfinley said:


> Jordak,
> 
> We changed our cruise dates, so I was wondering if you could please change the dates on the following designs you made for me?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help.
> Krista


Hi Krista. No problem, I can change these. You posted the same book design twice, so I just did one for you right now. Will get the other soon as you let me know the names you wanted on second book.


----------



## jordak

Elfinjojo said:


> Are you taking requests at the moment? You did some port hole name plates for me back along for the Dream Mv and I was looking for some similar ones for my Wonder cruise on the 16th Aug.
> 
> I won't list until I know that you are definately doing requests
> 
> thanks


Hi, I have been very selective on when I do them, but I will be happy to do some for you.


----------



## AlisonUK

Hi Jordak
It's good to see you back on the boards!  You very kindly did some licence plates for our first cruise that is coming up in a couple of weeks.  I have just been printing and laminating them today and they are really adding to the build-up and general excitement!  Thanks again!


----------



## kkfinley

Sorry about posting the same one twice.  I was trying to do too many things at one time.   The other book should have Pat and Joyce on it.

Thanks again,
Krista


----------



## jordak

kkfinley said:


> Sorry about posting the same one twice.  I was trying to do too many things at one time.   The other book should have Pat and Joyce on it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Krista


No problem and I understand!


----------



## kkfinley

Thanks Jordak


----------



## Elfinjojo

jordak said:


> Hi, I have been very selective on when I do them, but I will be happy to do some for you.



Thanks Jordak

Could I please have the name plates with characters popping out of the portholes with Disney Wonder on the top.

Holly - with Stitch 
Jo - with Eeyore

Would you be able to put the cars characters into the porthole? If so could I have:

Evan - with Lightening Mqueen - if not then Tigger
Rob - with Mater- if not then Pluto

You also have an Alaskan DISign with Minnie & Mickey sitting in chairs looking out at the Mountains, could you do that one for me with "The Olivers sailing 
B2B 16th-23rd & 23rd-30th August 2011"

Thanks so much


----------



## jordak

Elfinjojo said:


> Thanks Jordak
> 
> Could I please have the name plates with characters popping out of the portholes with Disney Wonder on the top.
> 
> Holly - with Stitch
> Jo - with Eeyore
> 
> Would you be able to put the cars characters into the porthole? If so could I have:
> 
> Evan - with Lightening Mqueen - if not then Tigger
> Rob - with Mater- if not then Pluto
> 
> You also have an Alaskan DISign with Minnie & Mickey sitting in chairs looking out at the Mountains, could you do that one for me with "The Olivers sailing
> B2B 16th-23rd & 23rd-30th August 2011"
> 
> Thanks so much


You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Jordak, not Jordan...silly autocorrect!
I've been eagerly awaiting you coming out of retirement.  

Please feel free to do all some or none of these, I'm just happy you're back, in whatever capacity.

License Plates:
Ben Sora from Kingdom Hearts 2
Lori Kairi from Kingdom Hearts 2
Chris Mickey from Kingdom hearts and Jedi Mickey
Kylee Toddler Rapunzel
Kylee Anne the Ballerina with or without the Steadfast Tin Soldier from Fantasia 2000

One letter inviting Christopher and Kylee Anne to their first cruise Thanksgiving week 2012 on the Disney Magic.

Thank you for your time and talent, I love all of the effort you've put into these.


----------



## Fire14

Jordonk Could I please get these designs  with:

Juli and Danny









These with Jodi









If you need other info:
Disney Magic Oct. 1-8, 2011


----------



## Pinky3

Jordak,  would you be so kind to do a mosaic Mickey?

The Pugh Family
October 1, 2011


Thanks you so much........


----------



## Zandy595

Jordak ~  Looks like you may need to start your own request thread again. 

Thanks for the Mickey parts.


----------



## Elfinjojo

Thanks for the DISigns Jordak they are just perfect

Jo, Rob, Holly & Evan Oliver


----------



## ganandem

Hi Jordak- We are surprising our kids at Christmas with a cruise.  We are sailing on the Dream Jan. 8th-12th.  Our daughter, Emma, will turn 10 on Jan. 10th.  I am looking for something like an invitation to invite them to the Dream.  Also, anything for her birthday.  She is a huge Marie kitty fan or anything tropical will be fine.  Also, could we have nameplates made for all of us? I don't know if you do that or not?
Rob- tigger
Betsy- Tinkerbell
Gannon- Green peace van from Cars? or just anything Cars
Emma- Marie cat or Minnie

I have to look back at all of your great designs. But this will get us started!  Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Jordak, not Jordan...silly autocorrect!
> I've been eagerly awaiting you coming out of retirement.
> 
> Please feel free to do all some or none of these, I'm just happy you're back, in whatever capacity.
> 
> License Plates:
> Ben Sora from Kingdom Hearts 2
> Lori Kairi from Kingdom Hearts 2
> Chris Mickey from Kingdom hearts and Jedi Mickey
> Kylee Toddler Rapunzel
> Kylee Anne the Ballerina with or without the Steadfast Tin Soldier from Fantasia 2000
> 
> One letter inviting Christopher and Kylee Anne to their first cruise Thanksgiving week 2012 on the Disney Magic.
> 
> Thank you for your time and talent, I love all of the effort you've put into these.


I apologize, but I didn't have any of these license plates you want with the exception of Jedi Mickey. I started making these, but I just don't have the time or desire to make a bunch of new things. I'm sorry. I did make the first two, but if you want to use something I already have I will gladly do them for you.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Jordak, Thank you for the plates you did make!


----------



## jordak

Fire14 said:


> Jordonk Could I please get these designs  with:
> 
> Juli and Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These with Jodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need other info:
> Disney Magic Oct. 1-8, 2011


Here you go. The last one with Minnie, I gave you a slightly different version. The one above was taking from without permission and was slightly altered. Here is the original.


----------



## jordak

Pinky3 said:


> Jordak,  would you be so kind to do a mosaic Mickey?
> 
> The Pugh Family
> October 1, 2011
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much........


Welcome


----------



## redheadtove

Hello JordanK,

I have to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your designs. I wish I had your talent. 

I was wonder if you could make a few disney plates for me with designs you have already made but with mine and my daughters name one them? If you are unable to do this, I completely understand. I don't want to inconvenience anyone. I will put the names and the name of the disney plate on this reply just to save myself and yourself time. 

"Twilight Edward Plate" - Ryley
" Princess Tiana Plate" - Hayden
" Captain Jack Sparrow Plate"- Tove
"Sorry We're on Vacation " The Jones Family

We are going on the Disney Magic December 30th - January 7th Eastern Caribbean Holiday New Years Cruise. This is a Christmas gift to my daughters.

Thank you for all you help and I truly enjoy looking at your designs.


----------



## jordak

ganandem said:


> Hi Jordak- We are surprising our kids at Christmas with a cruise.  We are sailing on the Dream Jan. 8th-12th.  Our daughter, Emma, will turn 10 on Jan. 10th.  I am looking for something like an invitation to invite them to the Dream.  Also, anything for her birthday.  She is a huge Marie kitty fan or anything tropical will be fine.  Also, could we have nameplates made for all of us? I don't know if you do that or not?
> Rob- tigger
> Betsy- Tinkerbell
> Gannon- Green peace van from Cars? or just anything Cars
> Emma- Marie cat or Minnie
> 
> I have to look back at all of your great designs. But this will get us started!  Thanks so much!



Welcome


----------



## jordak

redheadtove said:


> Hello JordanK,
> 
> I have to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your designs. I wish I had your talent.
> 
> I was wonder if you could make a few disney plates for me with designs you have already made but with mine and my daughters name one them? If you are unable to do this, I completely understand. I don't want to inconvenience anyone. I will put the names and the name of the disney plate on this reply just to save myself and yourself time.
> 
> "Twilight Edward Plate" - Ryley
> " Princess Tiana Plate" - Hayden
> " Captain Jack Sparrow Plate"- Tove
> "Sorry We're on Vacation " The Jones Family
> 
> We are going on the Disney Magic December 30th - January 7th Eastern Caribbean Holiday New Years Cruise. This is a Christmas gift to my daughters.
> 
> Thank you for all you help and I truly enjoy looking at your designs.


You're welcome and glad you like them!


----------



## TartanTinker

Hi Jordak I love your designs and if possible would you be able to do a couple for me? 
I would love a Mickey head in Tartan ( not sure if you can get one) with the MAYNE FAMILY 
SIMPSON FAMILY
SMITH FAMILY 

Also its my DD 9th birthday  on the 8th October could you make one up for me to put on the door something with (edward twilight) her name is Cerys 

And if possible one more could you do an itinary Magnet we are doing a back 2 back cruise sailing on 8 th October Eastern Caribbean Port canaveral, at sea, at sea, St Maarten, St Thomas/St John, at sea, Castaway cay, Port Canaveral
Then sailing 15 th October Western Caribbean Port Canaveral, Key west, At sea, Grand Caymen, Cuzuel, At sea, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral
 Or if it's easier you could just leave the stops out. 
I would appreciate It if you could assist me many thanks Judith


----------



## Fire14

jordak said:


> Here you go. The last one with Minnie, I gave you a slightly different version. The one above was taking from without permission and was slightly altered. Here is the original.


 

Thank you and the mnnie is fine as you made it.


----------



## redheadtove

Thank You JordanK... A Million Thank You's!!!!!! They will be perfect for our next Disney Cruise and Future Disney Vacations


----------



## jordak

TartanTinker said:


> Hi Jordak I love your designs and if possible would you be able to do a couple for me?
> I would love a Mickey head in Tartan ( not sure if you can get one) with the MAYNE FAMILY
> SIMPSON FAMILY
> SMITH FAMILY
> 
> Also its my DD 9th birthday  on the 8th October could you make one up for me to put on the door something with (edward twilight) her name is Cerys
> 
> And if possible one more could you do an itinary Magnet we are doing a back 2 back cruise sailing on 8 th October Eastern Caribbean Port canaveral, at sea, at sea, St Maarten, St Thomas/St John, at sea, Castaway cay, Port Canaveral
> Then sailing 15 th October Western Caribbean Port Canaveral, Key west, At sea, Grand Caymen, Cuzuel, At sea, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral
> Or if it's easier you could just leave the stops out.
> I would appreciate It if you could assist me many thanks Judith


Here you go Judith. If you go over to the design thread, you probably can find somebody that already has a Edward themed birthday design. I don't have any and like time to make a new one.


----------



## TartanTinker

jordak said:


> Here you go Judith. If you go over to the design thread, you probably can find somebody that already has a Edward themed birthday design. I don't have any and like time to make a new one.




A thousand thank you's!  They are fantastic


----------



## jasec2

Hello!
Would you be so kind to do nameplates for my sons? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!

Brayden- anything Cars

Justin- Anything Cars


----------



## ladyleslie

Hey JORDAK,

Last year you made a castaway news design for us which we made into a puzzle and gave to my daughter in a pretty box for her birthday - after she put it together - she figured out she was going on DCL - the following day!!!

We are starting to get ready to do another DCL cruise (  16 days ) - and it reminded me again how I wanted to thank you for helping us out with that design....

We videoed the whole thing - and gave us a wonderful memory to tresure...

The puzzle with your desgined is now framed in her room -

Thanks again for doing what you do........


----------



## ladyleslie




----------



## JOANNEL

bevtoy said:


>



How can I save the yellow ribbon and take the name off it?

Thanks,


----------



## ganandem

[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much. I should have clarified that the cruise on Jan 8-12 is only a 4 night.  5 night sounds better  to me though!  Just hoping you could change it for me.  Thanks again!
Also, anything for a great birthday sign for my daughter?  She will be 10 on Jan 10th. Her name is Emma.


----------



## bevtoy

JOANNEL said:


> How can I save the yellow ribbon and take the name off it?
> 
> Thanks,




I wish I knew!  It takes a more sophisticated program than I have.  To save it just right click and follow the computers drop down instructions.  I dont have the ability to remove text although some of the others who post here might be able to assist you.


----------



## cinderellanprince

Jordak: If your time permits, I would love to have the following license plates customized:

Buzz: Jeffrey
Perry: Bradley
Little Mermaid: Cindie
Mickey: Mike

Mickey & Minnie 10th Anniversary: Mike & Cindie

Thanks in advance for anything you will be able to squeeze into your schedule!


----------



## ssanders79

JOANNEL said:


> How can I save the yellow ribbon and take the name off it?
> 
> Thanks,



The file was small so I recreated it without the name and made it much bigger.




DCL Support Our Troops Mickey Ears Ribbon by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jordak

ganandem said:


>



Thanks so much. I should have clarified that the cruise on Jan 8-12 is only a 4 night.  5 night sounds better  to me though!  Just hoping you could change it for me.  Thanks again!
Also, anything for a great birthday sign for my daughter?  She will be 10 on Jan 10th. Her name is Emma.[/QUOTE]
Sorry about that. I don't have anything that fit's what you are looking for. Will gladly modify something I have, but lack of time to make a new one.


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hello!
> Would you be so kind to do nameplates for my sons? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!
> 
> Brayden- anything Cars
> 
> Justin- Anything Cars


here you go


----------



## jordak

ladyleslie said:


> Hey JORDAK,
> 
> Last year you made a castaway news design for us which we made into a puzzle and gave to my daughter in a pretty box for her birthday - after she put it together - she figured out she was going on DCL - the following day!!!
> 
> We are starting to get ready to do another DCL cruise (  16 days ) - and it reminded me again how I wanted to thank you for helping us out with that design....
> 
> We videoed the whole thing - and gave us a wonderful memory to tresure...
> 
> The puzzle with your desgined is now framed in her room -
> 
> Thanks again for doing what you do........


That is awesome! Many times I get overwhelmed doing these, but then I hear a story about something I made and it totally makes it worth it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jordak

cinderellanprince said:


> Jordak: If your time permits, I would love to have the following license plates customized:
> 
> Buzz: Jeffrey
> Perry: Bradley
> Little Mermaid: Cindie
> Mickey: Mike
> 
> Mickey & Minnie 10th Anniversary: Mike & Cindie
> 
> Thanks in advance for anything you will be able to squeeze into your schedule!


welcome


----------



## jordak

*Ok folks, I need to get back to other things so this is my cutoff spot. I will try to do some more next weekend.*


----------



## jasec2

Jordak,
Thank you so much for the Cars plates. The boys loved them!
Jessica


----------



## kohsamuichris

Hi Jordak, last year you made several magnets for our October cruise. The kids loved them. I had the stateroom host put one up each evening, they were totally surprised and raced to the door each morning.

If you have time could I request a few for our upcoming trip on the Dream.

1) The Dream with the pirate flags crossed.
The Reed Family August 21-25 2011.

2) Brown Treasure Chest w/mickey on it.
Reed Family
Disney Dream
August 21st 2011

3) Small Disney Dream boat being paddled-Tangled.
The Reed Family
August 21-25 2011

If you have time I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> I apologize, but I didn't have any of these license plates you want with the exception of Jedi Mickey. I started making these, but I just don't have the time or desire to make a bunch of new things. I'm sorry. I did make the first two, but if you want to use something I already have I will gladly do them for you.



Hmmm...
Could I get: 
Luke on the R2D2Mickey plate
Kylee Anne Disney Wonder TinkerBell Like this:




Would it be possible to get the blank plate outline you use if you aren't doing new designs?

And see if I can muddle some together?
Either way, thank you!


----------



## HyperionDreamer

chaoscent said:


> This is possibly one of the best and funniest signs I have seen on the boards and I have been on Creative DISigns boards since it started.  If I ever go on a cruise this is on my door.  thanks so much for a rip-roaring chuckle to start off my day.  Penny



Awww thank you!


----------



## jasec2

Hi Jordak,
I'm back with more requests! Your designs are so original and different. I love them!
Could you please make for me:

Brown Mickey Treasure chest: Disney Magic February 2012

Disney Magic with Crossed Pirate Flags: February 2012

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jordak

kohsamuichris said:


> Hi Jordak, last year you made several magnets for our October cruise. The kids loved them. I had the stateroom host put one up each evening, they were totally surprised and raced to the door each morning.
> 
> If you have time could I request a few for our upcoming trip on the Dream.
> 
> 1) The Dream with the pirate flags crossed.
> The Reed Family August 21-25 2011.
> 
> 2) Brown Treasure Chest w/mickey on it.
> Reed Family
> Disney Dream
> August 21st 2011
> 
> 3) Small Disney Dream boat being paddled-Tangled.
> The Reed Family
> August 21-25 2011
> 
> If you have time I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Sure, I have a few minutes do some.


----------



## luvfyrwrx

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Hmmm...
> Could I get:
> Luke on the R2D2Mickey plate
> Kylee Anne Disney Wonder TinkerBell Like this:
> 
> Would it be possible to get the blank plate outline you use if you aren't doing new designs?
> 
> And see if I can muddle some together?
> Either way, thank you!


Sorry, but based on past experiences, I don't provide blank designs or templates.


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I'm back with more requests! Your designs are so original and different. I love them!
> Could you please make for me:
> 
> Brown Mickey Treasure chest: Disney Magic February 2012
> 
> Disney Magic with Crossed Pirate Flags: February 2012
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## jasec2

Hi Jordak,
Thank you so much! They are so cool!
Jessica


----------



## kohsamuichris

Thank you so much Jorkak! They are perfect, the kids and wife will be surprised and happy.

Chris


----------



## mgroshans

Hi Jordak,

can you make me name plates with the following names:

Bekky- 1 for the Dream and 1 for the Magic
Mark- 1 for the Dream and 1 for the Magic
Tyler- 1 for the Dream
Zachary- 1 for the Dream


Thanks!

Bekky


----------



## JOANNEL

ssanders79 said:


> The file was small so I recreated it without the name and made it much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Support Our Troops Mickey Ears Ribbon by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Thanks, my son is in the Airforce and stationed in Germany, I would love to take a little of him with us.


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Sorry, but based on past experiences, I don't provide blank designs or templates.



Oh, Sorry!  I wouldn't have asked if I'd known you didn't.  
Thank you, these are beautiful!
My four year old learned how to spell his first name (CHRISTOPHER) off of a plate you'd done for our first cruise.  It's been hanging on the side of our fridge almost a year now.
Thank you!


----------



## jordak

mgroshans said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> can you make me name plates with the following names:
> 
> Bekky- 1 for the Dream and 1 for the Magic
> Mark- 1 for the Dream and 1 for the Magic
> Tyler- 1 for the Dream
> Zachary- 1 for the Dream
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bekky


Sure!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Could I maybe get a couple for our Oct cruise?  You can surprise me with whatever you have for the Magic.  Laura & Larry... We are on the Eastern Caribbean Oct 8-15, 2011.  thanks!!!  Your designs are beautiful!


----------



## VET

Hello!!!
I was wondering if you would create a few disigns for us?
We are sailing on the Dream leaving November 20, 2011.
I was hoping you might have something for my kids about the aquaduck (Valerie & Thomas) and mabey a pirate door sign for them?  Anything would be much appreciated!!
Thanks!!!
Ellen


----------



## mgroshans

jordak said:


> Sure!



AWESOME!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## jordak

VET said:


> Hello!!!
> I was wondering if you would create a few disigns for us?
> We are sailing on the Dream leaving November 20, 2011.
> I was hoping you might have something for my kids about the aquaduck (Valerie & Thomas) and mabey a pirate door sign for them?  Anything would be much appreciated!!
> Thanks!!!
> Ellen


I have a few pirate designs, but sorry I don't have any thing for the aquaduck.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Hi Jordak,

First I want to thank you for all of your hard work you do to make everyone's vacation that much more magical!  You have done some for me in the past and I love each and every one of them.

I wanted to make a little sign for saying sorry, we are on vacation.  The Bastians.  I think you did something like that?  I leave in the morning for my dream cruise if you are able to do it.  If not, no big deal, I have tons of fabulous magnets you and others have made for me.

Thanks again!  We all appreciate all of your hard work.


----------



## kohsamuichris

HallsofVA said:


> Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009 -



Any chance you could change the Pineas and & Ferb picture for my upcoming cruise. We are going to parasail at CC, the kids would get a kick out of this one.

The Reed Family
Disney Dream Cruise 
August 21st-25th 2011.

If you can, it would be great.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## staffieri

Jordak,

I know this is huge and you are so sweet so only if you have time. But I would love to put up name magnets on our door. Whatever design works for you to do. We are going on the Alaska cruise in two weeks.  Thanks.

Nana ( she loves Minnie)
Kimberly
Trevor ( Loves Chip & Dale)
Rebecca ( princess pretty)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## VET

jordak said:


> I have a few pirate designs, but sorry I don't have any thing for the aquaduck.



Jordak...
THANKS!!!
These are great!!!  If possible, on the last one with the pirate flags, would it be too much trouble to add my name too? (Ellen).  Also, the date of our cruise is Novenber 20
Thanks so much again!!! I really appreciate it!!!
Ellen


----------



## Carmouse10

_*Hey Jordak!

As long as you are changing the pirate flag one, I think you meant to put November instead of August...  

I hope life it treating you well-
*_


VET said:


> Jordak...
> THANKS!!!
> These are great!!!  If possible, on the last one with the pirate flags, would it be too much trouble to add my name too? (Ellen).
> Thanks so much again!!! I really appreciate it!!!
> Ellen


----------



## jordak

Carmouse10 said:


> _*Hey Jordak!
> 
> As long as you are changing the pirate flag one, I think you meant to put November instead of August...
> 
> I hope life it treating you well-
> *_


That's what happens when I am stretched thin trying to juggle several things.


----------



## jordak

VET said:


> Jordak...
> THANKS!!!
> These are great!!!  If possible, on the last one with the pirate flags, would it be too much trouble to add my name too? (Ellen).  Also, the date of our cruise is Novenber 20
> Thanks so much again!!! I really appreciate it!!!
> Ellen


Sorry about that.


----------



## jordak

Momtotwogirls said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> First I want to thank you for all of your hard work you do to make everyone's vacation that much more magical!  You have done some for me in the past and I love each and every one of them.
> 
> I wanted to make a little sign for saying sorry, we are on vacation.  The Bastians.  I think you did something like that?  I leave in the morning for my dream cruise if you are able to do it.  If not, no big deal, I have tons of fabulous magnets you and others have made for me.
> 
> Thanks again!  We all appreciate all of your hard work.


You're welcome and have a great time!!


----------



## redheadtove

Hello JordaK.... I was wondering if it would be possible for you to make me 2 more signs... I would like them Pirate Themed and them to include our Sailing date which December 30th, 2011- January 7th, 2012.. We are doing the 8 night eastern caribbean cruise on Disney Magic... Our names are Tove ( me), Ryley and Hayden and our last name is Jones. Oh and our Cabin number is 7570 if you want to include that.. Feel free to do as you like.

If you do not have time to do this just let me know. I will completely understand. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## jordak

staffieri said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I know this is huge and you are so sweet so only if you have time. But I would love to put up name magnets on our door. Whatever design works for you to do. We are going on the Alaska cruise in two weeks.  Thanks.
> 
> Nana ( she loves Minnie)
> Kimberly
> Trevor ( Loves Chip & Dale)
> Rebecca ( princess pretty)
> 
> Thank you!!!!!



You're welcome! 
Since you left it up to me to pick, I am going to use  a new one and some I haven't done in awhile.


----------



## jordak

redheadtove said:


> Hello JordaK.... I was wondering if it would be possible for you to make me 2 more signs... I would like them Pirate Themed and them to include our Sailing date which December 30th, 2011- January 7th, 2012.. We are doing the 8 night eastern caribbean cruise on Disney Magic... Our names are Tove ( me), Ryley and Hayden and our last name is Jones. Oh and our Cabin number is 7570 if you want to include that.. Feel free to do as you like.
> 
> If you do not have time to do this just let me know. I will completely understand.
> 
> Thank you for your time


Here you go!


----------



## redheadtove

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Your work is AMAZING!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Carmouse10

_*I forgot to mention earlier, the new designs you made are really awesome!

I have always liked your work and it is cool to see you were able to tap into your creativity again to get some fresh material on there.  Really nice job*_


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make 4 of your pirate chest signs for us?
The Magic
December 3, 2011

One for the Ankrom Family
One for the Smith Family
One for the Kelley Family
and One for the Bedard Family

Thank you so much if you are able to do this....(thank you even if you can't--just for spreading the "magic")

Barbara


----------



## Momtotwogirls

jordak said:


> You're welcome and have a great time!!



I love it!!  I just finished packing and peaked in dis to see if you had time today.  Thank you so much!  You made my night after a long day of packing with two little ones under my feet.


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make 4 of your pirate chest signs for us?
> The Magic
> December 3, 2011
> 
> One for the Ankrom Family
> One for the Smith Family
> One for the Kelley Family
> and One for the Bedard Family
> 
> Thank you so much if you are able to do this....(thank you even if you can't--just for spreading the "magic")
> 
> Barbara



I sure can!


----------



## Pinky3

Jordak  -  thank you so much for designing the magnet I requested.  You are awesome.

There are two little girls that are friends of ours going on their first cruise.  Would you be so kind to design something special for them?

Their names are Kylee and Bella

One magnet each or one with both names would be much appreciated.

They like the princess and loved the Bibbity Bouq.

Thanks again for the generous work you do.


----------



## kkfinley

Jordak,
Thanks again for the magnet designs you have made for me. Everyone going loves them.   If possible can I get a few more?   Everytime I look, I see something else that I like.

1.  I need 2 of the Live Love Laugh ...Dream 1 with Pat & Joyce and 1 with Jason, Krista, Ann and Kate.
2. 1 of Donald and Daisy on the beach with Joyce and Pat.  Could you put their names in a heart?
3. 1 of Mickey and Minne on Castaway Cay with Jason, Krista, Ann and Kate, like the one called Mexican Riviera in your photo bucket.  It has 2 girls, 1 laying on a towel and the other playing with a beach ball and a sand castle.
4. 2 of Mickey and Minnie on the verandah, 1 with Pat and Joyce and 1 with Jason and Krista.
5. 2 of the Pirate Chests, 1 with The Morgan's Disney Dream Cruise and 1 with The Finley's Disney Dream Cruise.

Thank you so much,
Krista


----------



## mgroshans

Jordak,

Can you please make 4 breakfast trays with the names: Mark, Bekky, Tyler, Zachary?
Also, The Dream book with: 
Our Dream Cruise, 
November 15-18, 2012
Mark, Bekky, Tyler & Zachary

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordak

Pinky3 said:


> Jordak  -  thank you so much for designing the magnet I requested.  You are awesome.
> 
> There are two little girls that are friends of ours going on their first cruise.  Would you be so kind to design something special for them?
> 
> Their names are Kylee and Bella
> 
> One magnet each or one with both names would be much appreciated.
> 
> They like the princess and loved the Bibbity Bouq.
> 
> Thanks again for the generous work you do.


----------



## jordak

kkfinley said:


> Jordak,
> Thanks again for the magnet designs you have made for me. Everyone going loves them.   If possible can I get a few more?   Everytime I look, I see something else that I like.
> 
> 1.  I need 2 of the Live Love Laugh ...Dream 1 with Pat & Joyce and 1 with Jason, Krista, Ann and Kate.
> 2. 1 of Donald and Daisy on the beach with Joyce and Pat.  Could you put their names in a heart?
> 3. 1 of Mickey and Minne on Castaway Cay with Jason, Krista, Ann and Kate, like the one called Mexican Riviera in your photo bucket.  It has 2 girls, 1 laying on a towel and the other playing with a beach ball and a sand castle.
> 4. 2 of Mickey and Minnie on the verandah, 1 with Pat and Joyce and 1 with Jason and Krista.
> 5. 2 of the Pirate Chests, 1 with The Morgan's Disney Dream Cruise and 1 with The Finley's Disney Dream Cruise.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Krista


I am drawing a blank on the Live love laugh design. Can you link to it?


----------



## jordak

mgroshans said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can you please make 4 breakfast trays with the names: Mark, Bekky, Tyler, Zachary?
> Also, The Dream book with:
> Our Dream Cruise,
> November 15-18, 2012
> Mark, Bekky, Tyler & Zachary
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


you're welcome


----------



## kkfinley

jordak said:


> I am drawing a blank on the Live love laugh design. Can you link to it?







I love them.


----------



## DesertGal

How do you place orders for magnets?  I would like several.


----------



## jordak

kkfinley said:


> I love them.


Thanks


----------



## big jack 2002

That's the way I feel about you making these for us. 
Thank you so much.  They will be going on our cabin doors!!
Barbara


----------



## ganandem

Thank you so much for the designs you did for me the other day. I finally had a chance to look at all of your designs.  Wow, you are talented! and generous!  Hoping I could get a few more now that I have seen them all.
1.  Sorry, I'm on Vacation!  Betsy
2.  The one with Mickey in school. Disney Dreaming- DeGroffFamily Vacation- Skipping School-January 2012'
3.  Behind this door is the best Nana in the World!  We love you! Love, Gannon and Emma
4.  Dream License Plate- The DeGroffs
5.  Harley Davidson Mickey Head- Gannon
6. Birthday Cake- Happy 10th Birthday Emma

Thanks again!  You are the best!


----------



## Johnnysmom

Good day Jordak

I love your work and we are going on our first cruise in September for my sons birthday.

1.  Birthday cake with Happy 7th Birthday Johnny  Disney Dream September 25-29, 2011
2.  Award - change from grandparents to Granny.  My father can't swim so he won't go.
3.  Disney Dream license plate with Mickey and Minnie and name Granny
4.  Disney Dream license plate with Tigger and name Dawn
5.  Disney Dream license plate do you have one with Tow Mater or Lightening McQueen?  Name Johnny.  If not he would like Stitch.
6.  Treasure chest with Johnny and September 25-29, 2011

Thanks very much in advance.  They will look great on our door.


----------



## kkfinley

Thanks a million.

  

Krista


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> you're welcome



Ok, I am absolutely obsessed with your work, you are INCREDIBLY TALENTED!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR STUFF.....
I was wondering if you could do these same ones for me and my family
the placemats for The Dream Oct 9-13th, 2012
Kristy
Jay 
Carson 

also the one with the book that says our dream cruise Oct 9-13th, 2012 Kristy, Jay, Carson

Also could you do one of the one that says Got Verandah?  with the names Kristy and Jay below it and also the one that says Sorry We're on Vacation-The Scotts

I would GREATLY APPRECIATE THIS!!!!!  Your designs are just amazing, cannot tell you enough how much I love your stuff!!!!!!


----------



## MommaMouse411

Jordak are you back1!! sweeet...I was looking through your files...LOVE all the Fantasy stuff..but sadly I won't be doing the fantasy next year, or the year after....I saw couple things I'll have to update my post if you can do that'll be sweeeet...

Momma, Miguel, and Manuelito 




Momma, Miguel, & Manuelito (top) DO YOU FEAR DEATH? (bottom)  sidenote: My son loves Davy Jones...he loves part 2 and repeats most of Jones dialogue!!  




Magic Halloween Cruise, Oct 29th, 2011




Momma, Miguel, & Manuelito


----------



## mgroshans

jordak said:


> you're welcome



THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! Those are awesome.


----------



## bevtoy

Jordak your work is awesome it never ceases to amaze me and your creativity!




jordak said:


> you're welcome


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

I haven't seen mine yet?  Can you do the a couple of the pirate chests for Larry and Laura and also one of the Mickey & Minnie on CC?  Thanks.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> Sure!



Ok, I have one more request, I am going to have to quit looking thru all of your stuff because I want all of them, ha haha, your amazing!!!!  Could you do some of these license plates for me for the Dream.....Thanks again!!!!
Mickey - Jay
Minnie  - Kristy
Donald - Carson
Minnie - Del
Minnie - Kim
Mickey - Chris
Mickey - Matthew


----------



## jordak

ganandem said:


> Thank you so much for the designs you did for me the other day. I finally had a chance to look at all of your designs.  Wow, you are talented! and generous!  Hoping I could get a few more now that I have seen them all.
> 1.  Sorry, I'm on Vacation!  Betsy
> 2.  The one with Mickey in school. Disney Dreaming- DeGroffFamily Vacation- Skipping School-January 2012'
> 3.  Behind this door is the best Nana in the World!  We love you! Love, Gannon and Emma
> 4.  Dream License Plate- The DeGroffs
> 5.  Harley Davidson Mickey Head- Gannon
> 6. Birthday Cake- Happy 10th Birthday Emma
> 
> Thanks again!  You are the best!


 You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

Johnnysmom said:


> Good day Jordak
> 
> I love your work and we are going on our first cruise in September for my sons birthday.
> 
> 1.  Birthday cake with Happy 7th Birthday Johnny  Disney Dream September 25-29, 2011
> 2.  Award - change from grandparents to Granny.  My father can't swim so he won't go.
> 3.  Disney Dream license plate with Mickey and Minnie and name Granny
> 4.  Disney Dream license plate with Tigger and name Dawn
> 5.  Disney Dream license plate do you have one with Tow Mater or Lightening McQueen?  Name Johnny.  If not he would like Stitch.
> 6.  Treasure chest with Johnny and September 25-29, 2011
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.  They will look great on our door.


You're welcome and have a great time! Your father is going to regret it after he hears how much fun you all had.


----------



## jordak

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Ok, I am absolutely obsessed with your work, you are INCREDIBLY TALENTED!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR STUFF.....
> I was wondering if you could do these same ones for me and my family
> the placemats for The Dream Oct 9-13th, 2012
> Kristy
> Jay
> Carson
> 
> also the one with the book that says our dream cruise Oct 9-13th, 2012 Kristy, Jay, Carson
> 
> Also could you do one of the one that says Got Verandah?  with the names Kristy and Jay below it and also the one that says Sorry We're on Vacation-The Scotts
> 
> I would GREATLY APPRECIATE THIS!!!!!  Your designs are just amazing, cannot tell you enough how much I love your stuff!!!!!!


Such high praise! I am embarrassed now.


----------



## jordak

MommaMouse411 said:


> Jordak are you back1!! sweeet...I was looking through your files...LOVE all the Fantasy stuff..but sadly I won't be doing the fantasy next year, or the year after....I saw couple things I'll have to update my post if you can do that'll be sweeeet...
> 
> Momma, Miguel, and Manuelito
> 
> 
> Momma, Miguel, & Manuelito (top) DO YOU FEAR DEATH? (bottom)  sidenote: My son loves Davy Jones...he loves part 2 and repeats most of Jones dialogue!!
> 
> 
> Magic Halloween Cruise, Oct 29th, 2011
> 
> 
> Momma, Miguel, & Manuelito


Sort of back. Just meant to do a couple and pick and choose when I do them, but hard to say no with all the positive comments I have been getting.


----------



## jordak

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> I haven't seen mine yet?  Can you do the a couple of the pirate chests for Larry and Laura and also one of the Mickey & Minnie on CC?  Thanks.


Sorry, with the combination of this thread, the design board and PM's, my head is spinning trying to keep up. Add life to it and I am little overwhelmed right now.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> Such high praise! I am embarrassed now.



You have absolutely just made my day.......You are the best!!!!!  Thank you sooooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## VET

Jordak, 
Thanks so much for the corrections!!!  :
Its perfect!!!
Ellen


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

jordak said:


> Sorry, with the combination of this thread, the design board and PM's, my head is spinning trying to keep up. Add life to it and I am little overwhelmed right now.



THANK YOU!  You are great!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

sorry but I guess I am not doing this right.  I saved them but when I print them they come out blurry?  what am I doing wrong?  I wanted it about a 4x6 size?


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> Such high praise! I am embarrassed now.



Ok, so I am stupid, I am so sorry to ask you to do this, but will you correct the year on the placemats and the book to say 2011, not 2012, if it wasn't for my 8 year old son saying something, I never would have realized I asked for the wrong year, I am sooooo sorry!!!!!  Long week!!!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> sorry but I guess I am not doing this right.  I saved them but when I print them they come out blurry?  what am I doing wrong?  I wanted it about a 4x6 size?



Mine is blurry too, I guess we are both doing something wrong


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> sorry but I guess I am not doing this right.  I saved them but when I print them they come out blurry?  what am I doing wrong?  I wanted it about a 4x6 size?



Click on the image.  When Photo Bucket opens, click the image again to make it full size.  At that point you can save it to your computer, and it should print very nicely from there.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Click on the image.  When Photo Bucket opens, click the image again to make it full size.  At that point you can save it to your computer, and it should print very nicely from there.



Would you by any chance know how I would do this on a mac, when i save it, it just opens back up to the photobucket page and only prints half the picture???


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Ok, so I am stupid, I am so sorry to ask you to do this, but will you correct the year on the placemats and the book to say 2011, not 2012, if it wasn't for my 8 year old son saying something, I never would have realized I asked for the wrong year, I am sooooo sorry!!!!!  Long week!!!!


That's ok, it happens!


----------



## Johnnysmom

jordak said:


> You're welcome and have a great time! Your father is going to regret it after he hears how much fun you all had.



Thank you very much Jordak.  I love them.  I will post a picture of our door when we get back in October.  I can't wait.  I know how I will to set them up and I will have the extras in order on the back of the door ready to go out.

Thanks again.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Would you by any chance know how I would do this on a mac, when i save it, it just opens back up to the photobucket page and only prints half the picture???



I'm a PC user and know absolutely nothing about Macs.    All I can say is that I SAVE AS whatever I want to call it, and make sure the path listed is for my hard drive.  For me, it is the C drive, then My Documents-My Pictures.   (actually, I have a sub-file entitled "Wonderful Creations By Jordak", but don't tell him that, I don't want it to go to his head!!   )

Hopefully someone else can chime in who is familiar with Macs.  Sorry!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Would you by any chance know how I would do this on a mac, when i save it, it just opens back up to the photobucket page and only prints half the picture???



I have a Mac, too. I click on it so that it opens in Photobucket and then right-click and select "save as" and then I just save it to my desktop. From there it will print beautifully.

Corinna


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jordak said:


> That's ok, it happens!



Your Awesome!!!!!  Could you do one more of the placemats with the name Jay on it and I am done.....won't bother you again, promise


----------



## son3disfan

I am wondering if anyone can direct me to a link.....

I am looking for the a graphics of the Eastern Itinerary....the one that shows the islands with the arrows.... The ports of call. I want it for the back of a  shirt I want to make.

I know there is a dis signer that does them, but   I can't seem to locate it. I have went through the whole page here, 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262

as well as the photobucket websites listed there. Can't seem to locate it.

Would appreciate the help! Thanks.


----------



## jordak

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Your Awesome!!!!!  Could you do one more of the placemats with the name Jay on it and I am done.....won't bother you again, promise


 No problem!


----------



## Scotty69

Jordak.  I want to thank you for all of the joy you have given to all of us on these boards over the years. I truly enjoy looking at all of your designs. We are going on a family cruise (13 of us) in October 2011 and would like to request a few magnets.

Halloween pumpkin with Mickey carved in it-2011
Grumpy license plate-Dave
Jimminey Cricket and Tinkerbell license plate-Carolyn
DCL Donald license plate-Frank
Behind this door is the best Grammy in the World! We love you! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## ohpatric

could you please do a few magnets for me?

minnie and little minnie on the beach - melissa and bailey, fantasy, october 13, 2012

the mickey mouse birthday cake - happy 4th birthday bailey, disney fantasy, october 13-20 2012

eeyore license plate - papa
tinker bell license plate - bailey
tigger license plate - pat
minnie license plate - melissa

thank you!


----------



## rescuetink

HallsofVA said:


>



My kids would LOVE to have this design for our double dip trip comming up!!  Can I get this design with "The Bauman Family" and "MAGICal Double Dip Western Caribbean November 12 - 19 2011"??  And possibly with Tinker in her normal attire!!   

My DS continually uses the phraise "I know what we're going to do today" and "Yes. yes I am"  

Thanks!!


----------



## travelgirl07

Hi Jordak,

If you have time, could you please do a few designs for us:

1) Breakfast placemats:
 - The Jomaas 
 - Grandma & Grandpa
 - Kayla & Andy

2) Mickey & Minnie Sunset with sand border
 - Amanda & Fouad
 - Sandy & Randy
 - Kayla & Andy

We are on the December 3rd, 2011 Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Magic.

Thank you so much!


----------



## rescuetink

Ok, my cruise is getting close and I need to start getting my door magnets together!!  And I hope you can help me!!  Here's a few requests... for now!!  

The Disney Magic Leather Book dated November 12 - 19, 2011 The Bauman Family

Behind The Door Are The Most Wonderful Mimi and Pop-Pop In The World!!

The Treasure Chest with The Bauman Family Disney Magic November 12, 2011

The Star Wars license plate with Hunter and NOV

The Little Mermaid 2 with Shelby Rae (Unless you have one with her daughter Melody, which is actually her favorite!!)

The Castaway Cay sand design license plate, and if possible "Double Dip" somewhere on it!!  (We love Castaway Cay!!   )

Tha Castaway Cay map with "Bauman Family" and possibly both dates on the bottom that we'll be there of November 13, 2011 and November 18, 2011!!

And finally... for now that is...

The Castaway Cay Times dated November 12, 2011 and the headline saying "Bauman Family Set For Double Dip"

As you can tell I am not in a rush as we don't sail till November, and I realize this is a lot to request, so whatever you can do would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## son3disfan

son3disfan said:


> I am wondering if anyone can direct me to a link.....
> 
> I am looking for the a graphics of the Eastern Itinerary....the one that shows the islands with the arrows.... The ports of call. I want it for the back of a  shirt I want to make.
> 
> I know there is a dis signer that does them, but   I can't seem to locate it. I have went through the whole page here,
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262
> 
> as well as the photobucket websites listed there. Can't seem to locate it.
> 
> Would appreciate the help! Thanks.



I think this is going to get lost in all of Jordaks requests.....
Jordak don't burn yourself out again....
Maybe everyone could just request ONE magnet? 
Then again....I could just mind my own business.....


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> Jordak.  I want to thank you for all of the joy you have given to all of us on these boards over the years. I truly enjoy looking at all of your designs. We are going on a family cruise (13 of us) in October 2011 and would like to request a few magnets.
> 
> Halloween pumpkin with Mickey carved in it-2011
> Grumpy license plate-Dave
> Jimminey Cricket and Tinkerbell license plate-Carolyn
> DCL Donald license plate-Frank
> Behind this door is the best Grammy in the World! We love you!
> 
> Thank you very much.


You're very welcome. I am not sure which design you mean by DCL Donald. Possible you can post a link to it? Thanks


----------



## jordak

ohpatric said:


> could you please do a few magnets for me?
> 
> minnie and little minnie on the beach - melissa and bailey, fantasy, october 13, 2012
> 
> the mickey mouse birthday cake - happy 4th birthday bailey, disney fantasy, october 13-20 2012
> 
> eeyore license plate - papa
> tinker bell license plate - bailey
> tigger license plate - pat
> minnie license plate - melissa
> 
> thank you!


Welcome


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

son3disfan said:


> I am wondering if anyone can direct me to a link.....
> 
> I am looking for the a graphics of the Eastern Itinerary....the one that shows the islands with the arrows.... The ports of call. I want it for the back of a  shirt I want to make.
> 
> I know there is a dis signer that does them, but   I can't seem to locate it. I have went through the whole page here,
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262
> 
> as well as the photobucket websites listed there. Can't seem to locate it.
> 
> Would appreciate the help! Thanks.



That sounds like one of milliepie's disigns.  She is not currently disigning, but you are allowed to use things from her 4shared files.  The link is http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html 

If you look under Disney Cruise, and then itineraries, I found some there.  Hope this helps!


----------



## jordak

travelgirl07 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> If you have time, could you please do a few designs for us:
> 
> 1) Breakfast placemats:
> - The Jomaas
> - Grandma & Grandpa
> - Kayla & Andy
> 
> 2) Mickey & Minnie Sunset with sand border
> - Amanda & Fouad
> - Sandy & Randy
> - Kayla & Andy
> 
> We are on the December 3rd, 2011 Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Magic.
> 
> Thank you so much!


you're welcome


----------



## son3disfan

Found it!
Here it is for any other Easterners...

http://dc363.4shared.com/download/3...20-56d4ee2a/map_eastern_7_night_caribbean.jpg

Thanks Miiliepie...
Your work is awesome!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

son3disfan said:


> Jordak don't burn yourself out again....
> Maybe everyone could just request ONE magnet?
> Then again....I could just mind my own business.....



Nah, we "Jordak groupies" need to look out for him.    Marty is too nice for his own good, and doesn't know how to say "NO" (at least, most of the time)!


----------



## son3disfan

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Nah, we "Jordak groupies" need to look out for him.    Marty is too nice for his own good, and doesn't know how to say "NO" (at least, most of the time)!



I know.... I wonder if he knows how many people he makes smile....

I just see the requests building and building......and multiple requests too.
I just think it is so generous of him to spend so much of his time on us disers...I think we do need to look out for him though...


----------



## son3disfan

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> That sounds like one of milliepie's disigns.  She is not currently disigning, but you are allowed to use things from her 4shared files.  The link is http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html
> 
> If you look under Disney Cruise, and then itineraries, I found some there.  Hope this helps!



 found it just before you posted!
Thanks !


----------



## jordak

rescuetink said:


> Ok, my cruise is getting close and I need to start getting my door magnets together!!  And I hope you can help me!!  Here's a few requests... for now!!
> 
> The Disney Magic Leather Book dated November 12 - 19, 2011 The Bauman Family
> 
> Behind The Door Are The Most Wonderful Mimi and Pop-Pop In The World!!
> 
> The Treasure Chest with The Bauman Family Disney Magic November 12, 2011
> 
> The Star Wars license plate with Hunter and NOV
> 
> The Little Mermaid 2 with Shelby Rae (Unless you have one with her daughter Melody, which is actually her favorite!!)
> 
> The Castaway Cay sand design license plate, and if possible "Double Dip" somewhere on it!!  (We love Castaway Cay!!   )
> 
> Tha Castaway Cay map with "Bauman Family" and possibly both dates on the bottom that we'll be there of November 13, 2011 and November 18, 2011!!
> 
> And finally... for now that is...
> 
> The Castaway Cay Times dated November 12, 2011 and the headline saying "Bauman Family Set For Double Dip"
> 
> As you can tell I am not in a rush as we don't sail till November, and I realize this is a lot to request, so whatever you can do would be GREATLY appreciated!!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Nah, we "Jordak groupies" need to look out for him.    Marty is too nice for his own good, and doesn't know how to say "NO" (at least, most of the time)!





son3disfan said:


> I know.... I wonder if he knows how many people he makes smile....
> 
> I just see the requests building and building......and multiple requests too.
> I just think it is so generous of him to spend so much of his time on us disers...I think we do need to look out for him though...


Thanks!! It is hard to say no because I know or least think everybody really seems to appreciate it. But on the other hand, I have done over 100 designs today and I am not done. I have some PM requests to finish up but I have to do them or the requests just pile up on top of each other  and then that is when I really stress out and want go back into hiding.


----------



## son3disfan

jordak said:


> Thanks!! It is hard to say no because I know or least think everybody really seems to appreciate it. But on the other hand, I have done over 100 designs today and I am not done. I have some PM requests to finish up but I have to do them or the requests just pile up on top of each other  and then that is when I really stress out and want go back into hiding.



Maybe if disers could limit their requests to ONE magnet......
It might help. Just saying.....


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

son3disfan said:


> Maybe if disers could limit their requests to ONE magnet......
> It might help. Just saying.....



Ah, but it's like eating potato chips - once you see his work, you can't stop at just one!!


----------



## bevtoy

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Ah, but it's like eating potato chips - once you see his work, you can't stop at just one!!


----------



## son3disfan

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Ah, but it's like eating potato chips - once you see his work, you can't stop at just one!!





Too true!
 Jordak...stop being so talented!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Ah, but it's like eating potato chips - once you see his work, you can't stop at just one!!



Oh how true that is......


----------



## bamagirl2323

Hi
I am new on these boards and we are about to go on our first cruise, I am just now learning about the FE's and the cruise door magnets, I was just wondering if you could do 2 for me.....
The b'fast placemats with the names Del and one with Mark for the Disney Dream Cruise Oct. 9-13th, 2011
Also the Dream Book Cover with our names and dates on them......
Thanks so much Your extremely talented


----------



## dsnyfam2011

Johnnysmom said:


> Thank you very much Jordak.  I love them.  I will post a picture of our door when we get back in October.  I can't wait.  I know how I will to set them up and I will have the extras in order on the back of the door ready to go out.
> 
> Thanks again.



Hi
I am new to the boards as well, I was looking thru all of your designs, these are fantastic, love your stuff.....I was just wondering if I could get two of the Dream name plates for my mom and dad, Dixie and Gene.....Just Mickey for Gene and Minnie for Dixie is fine....thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


> Here you go



YOU ARE DA BOMB!!!   WOW that was quick!!!  

Hunter, Shelby, My DW and I THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


>



*IF* you get a chance can you change ithis to say Behind _This_ Door... instead of Behind _The_ Door...  ???

*NO BIG DEAL!!!  *JUST IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!  I KNOW HOW LOADED YOUR GETTING WITH REQUESTS!!!

And thanks again!!!


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> You're very welcome. I am not sure which design you mean by DCL Donald. Possible you can post a link to it? Thanks



Thank you so much for these! We love them! I talked to my dad and he said it was the "breakout Donald" license plate he wanted. His name is Frank.

My mom would also like it if you could do Mickey and Minnie with Mickey sunset saying Frank & Carolyn October 20, 2011. They would greatly appreciate it.

We would also like a license plate with Minnie on it (your choice) with the name Darla and a Pooh Bear plate with Katelyn on it.

Lastly, if you could do 2 of the "Where has the rum gone". I need one with "Darla drank it" and the other with "Nick drank it".

I don't mean to request so much but with 13 people in 4 staterooms, we are their only link to the Disboards. We greatly appreciate all that you do for everyone here!! Have a great day!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

son3disfan said:


> Maybe if disers could limit their requests to ONE magnet......
> It might help. Just saying.....



I don't know about requesting just one, but I am amazed sometimes ath the no. of requests some people make.


----------



## jordak

bamagirl2323 said:


> Hi
> I am new on these boards and we are about to go on our first cruise, I am just now learning about the FE's and the cruise door magnets, I was just wondering if you could do 2 for me.....
> The b'fast placemats with the names Del and one with Mark for the Disney Dream Cruise Oct. 9-13th, 2011
> Also the Dream Book Cover with our names and dates on them......
> Thanks so much Your extremely talented


Sure, no problem


----------



## jordak

dsnyfam2011 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the boards as well, I was looking thru all of your designs, these are fantastic, love your stuff.....I was just wondering if I could get two of the Dream name plates for my mom and dad, Dixie and Gene.....Just Mickey for Gene and Minnie for Dixie is fine....thanks so much!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

rescuetink said:


> *IF* you get a chance can you change ithis to say Behind _This_ Door... instead of Behind _The_ Door...  ???
> 
> *NO BIG DEAL!!!  *JUST IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!  I KNOW HOW LOADED YOUR GETTING WITH REQUESTS!!!
> 
> And thanks again!!!


I usually just copy and paste the text, but I nearly did change this but thought I better leave it just in case. No big deal fixing it.


----------



## kohsamuichris

Jordak, 
no requests this time. Just a sincere Thank You for making me some designs a few days ago. I also found two more with my kids name on them in your file of completed ones. Just printed them all out on the magnetic paper and they look great!

You are awesome,
Chris


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> Thank you so much for these! We love them! I talked to my dad and he said it was the "breakout Donald" license plate he wanted. His name is Frank.
> 
> My mom would also like it if you could do Mickey and Minnie with Mickey sunset saying Frank & Carolyn October 20, 2011. They would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> We would also like a license plate with Minnie on it (your choice) with the name Darla and a Pooh Bear plate with Katelyn on it.
> 
> Lastly, if you could do 2 of the "Where has the rum gone". I need one with "Darla drank it" and the other with "Nick drank it".
> 
> I don't mean to request so much but with 13 people in 4 staterooms, we are their only link to the Disboards. We greatly appreciate all that you do for everyone here!! Have a great day!


here you go


----------



## jordak

kohsamuichris said:


> Jordak,
> no requests this time. Just a sincere Thank You for making me some designs a few days ago. I also found two more with my kids name on them in your file of completed ones. Just printed them all out on the magnetic paper and they look great!
> 
> You are awesome,
> Chris


Thank you and you're very welcome!!


----------



## rescuetink

RweTHEREyet said:


> I don't know about requesting just one, but I am amazed sometimes ath the no. of requests some people make.



*GUILTY AS CHARGED!!!*   She's just too darn good!!!



jordak said:


> I usually just copy and paste the text, but I nearly did change this but thought I better leave it just in case. No big deal fixing it.



*A MILLION THANKS YOUS!!!!!!  *


----------



## jordak

rescuetink said:


> *GUILTY AS CHARGED!!!*   She's just too darn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *A MILLION THANKS YOUS!!!!!!  *


You're welcome and you're not the first and I get this a lot on here. I'm a guy!


----------



## crabbie1

Hi I Know how busy you are but I wondered if you could do me a magnet for our first cruise on november the 13th on the dream. This is my graduation trip and includes myself(alyson)my DD (Charlotte)DB(Dave) and DM (Dot)
Any design that you think would suit.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


> You're welcome and you're not the first and I get this a lot on here. *I'm a guy!*



MY BAD!!!  SO SO SORRY!!!  

And again


----------



## dkfajr1

I just love your talent!  I was wondering if you could do one for me I found in your album

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Copleyparadise.jpg

We are on the Magic, Western Carribean, October 15, 2011 and we are the Winnette Family.  Can't express Thanks enough!


----------



## HallsofVA

rescuetink said:


> My kids would LOVE to have this design for our double dip trip comming up!!  Can I get this design with "The Bauman Family" and "MAGICal Double Dip Western Caribbean November 12 - 19 2011"??  And possibly with Tinker in her normal attire!!
> 
> My DS continually uses the phraise "I know what we're going to do today" and "Yes. yes I am"
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi there!  I don't actually make designs.  This just happened to be one I made for my P&F crazy kids.  It never would have ended up so good if Jordak hadn't helped make it better when I reached the end of my capabilities.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> You're welcome and you're not the first and I get this a lot on here. I'm a guy!



What did I tell you about that vibe???


----------



## rescuetink

HallsofVA said:


> Hi there!  I don't actually make designs.  This just happened to be one I made for my P&F crazy kids.  It never would have ended up so good if Jordak hadn't helped make it better when I reached the end of my capabilities.



I've searched and searched online for the P&F graphics you used with no luck!!  And the background scene!!   

Do you still have them and are you willing to share them???


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> here you go



Jordak Again a very sincere thank you very much. we love your work. you have put smiles on a lot of faces around here.


----------



## jordak

Sorry, but stepping away for awhile. Give me a few days to get my head back into designing and I will be back. So if you can, please refrain from more requests.


----------



## mickeymedic

jordak said:


>



Jordak, your work is amazing!  If you have time, could you make me one of these with:
Chris and Debbie
10-Year Anniversary Cruise
September 8, 2011

Thanks!

ETA - didn't see your post above until after I posted...if you can't get to mine its OK.


----------



## rescuetink

jordak said:


> Sorry, but stepping away for awhile. Give me a few days to get my head back into designing and I will be back. So if you can, please refrain from more requests.



A well deserved break!!!


----------



## ohpatric

thank you so much for our magnets! printed them to magnetic paper and they are perfect... like my own little piece of disney magic coming out of the printer! thought you would think i was nuts wanting these over a year before our cruise. so so grateful to you for taking time for us. thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## MommaMouse411

as always thank you for you time and creative genius!!!!


----------



## bagley15

JustTJ said:


>



Love your designs!  They are awesome.  Thank you so much for sharing them with all of us!


----------



## staffieri

jordak said:


> You're welcome!
> Since you left it up to me to pick, I am going to use  a new one and some I haven't done in awhile.



How do I print these. I am so silly. Can't remember.


----------



## scottishandproud

Hi i am seeing lots of brilliant images to make magnets here but is it possible to write your own personal messages on them?
Thanx Mandy


----------



## LoveMickey

Jodak 

I was looking through your designs, they are very impressive.   I tried to find some you had already done to fit my requests, but I would not find any.

Could you do the following License Plates

Cinderella plate with the name Laura with Virginia on the bottom (I found a Laura but it had Tennessee

Scorcer Mickey with the name Shawn with Virginia

Captain Hook with the name Patty with Virginia

Lightnin McQueen with the name Ryan with Virginia

Jiminy Cricket with the name Jane with Virginia

Tramp with the name Terry with Virginia

Mickey with the name Susan with Virginia

Minnie with the name Jackie from Massachusetts

Hayley with the name Chip & Dale from Massachuetts 

Steamboat Willie with the name Tim from Massachusetts

Tink with the name Kathy from Massachusetts

Thank you very much - I know this is a lot to ask.


----------



## bagley15

jordak said:


> Sure!




Will you be doing any special designs for the new Fantasy ship?  We are going on Memorial Day weekend and are very excited!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LoveMickey said:


> Jodak
> 
> I was looking through your designs, they are very impressive.   I tried to find some you had already done to fit my requests, but I would not find any.
> 
> Could you do the following License Plates
> 
> Cinderella plate with the name Laura with Virginia on the bottom (I found a Laura but it had Tennessee
> 
> Scorcer Mickey with the name Shawn with Virginia
> 
> Captain Hook with the name Patty with Virginia
> 
> Lightnin McQueen with the name Ryan with Virginia
> 
> Jiminy Cricket with the name Jane with Virginia
> 
> Tramp with the name Terry with Virginia
> 
> Mickey with the name Susan with Virginia
> 
> Minnie with the name Jackie from Massachusetts
> 
> Hayley with the name Chip & Dale from Massachuetts
> 
> Steamboat Willie with the name Tim from Massachusetts
> 
> Tink with the name Kathy from Massachusetts
> 
> Thank you very much - I know this is a lot to ask.



I believe Jordak is on a break.


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher is right, I have been taking a break so I can focus on some other things but I will do these for you today.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks for the info.   Jordak - hope you enjoy your break.


----------



## jordak

bagley15 said:


> Will you be doing any special designs for the new Fantasy ship?  We are going on Memorial Day weekend and are very excited!


I am on that cruise too!! Just click on my logo. I have been making several Fantasy designs. Some already are dated for this cruise. Also the majority of the designs can be changed to the Fantasy too.


----------



## scottishandproud

scottishandproud said:


> Hi i am seeing lots of brilliant images to make magnets here but is it possible to write your own personal messages on them?
> Thanx Mandy



cancel this i have worked it out


----------



## staffieri

I don't understand how to print the beautiful magnets you made me!!!
HELP!!!!


----------



## jordak

LoveMickey said:


> Jodak
> 
> I was looking through your designs, they are very impressive.   I tried to find some you had already done to fit my requests, but I would not find any.
> 
> Could you do the following License Plates
> 
> Cinderella plate with the name Laura with Virginia on the bottom (I found a Laura but it had Tennessee
> 
> Scorcer Mickey with the name Shawn with Virginia
> 
> Captain Hook with the name Patty with Virginia
> 
> Lightnin McQueen with the name Ryan with Virginia
> 
> Jiminy Cricket with the name Jane with Virginia
> 
> Tramp with the name Terry with Virginia
> 
> Mickey with the name Susan with Virginia
> 
> Minnie with the name Jackie from Massachusetts
> 
> Hayley with the name Chip & Dale from Massachuetts
> 
> Steamboat Willie with the name Tim from Massachusetts
> 
> Tink with the name Kathy from Massachusetts
> 
> Thank you very much - I know this is a lot to ask.


here you go


----------



## bagley15

jordak said:


> I am on that cruise too!! Just click on my logo. I have been making several Fantasy designs. Some already are dated for this cruise. Also the majority of the designs can be changed to the Fantasy too.



Thank you so much for the link!  This cruise can not get here fast enough!  Maybe we will meet up :group hug:  There is another forum just for that cruise are you on it?

Thanks again


----------



## bagley15

Jordak....amazing pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jordak

bagley15 said:


> Thank you so much for the link!  This cruise can not get here fast enough!  Maybe we will meet up :group hug:  There is another forum just for that cruise are you on it?
> 
> Thanks again


No not yet. I need to do that but keep putting it off. But you are right, I am tired of waiting for it. Can't wait!


----------



## jordak

staffieri said:


> I don't understand how to print the beautiful magnets you made me!!!
> HELP!!!!


What part are you having problems with? What to print it on or the whole process of saving them to printing? I'll try to help, but just need more details to where you're problem is.


----------



## jordak

bagley15 said:


> Jordak....amazing pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


If you want something more personalized let me know.


----------



## staffieri

jordak said:


> what part are you having problems with? What to print it on or the whole process of saving them to printing? I'll try to help, but just need more details to where you're problem is.




the whole process. I don't understand how to print them. I clinked on them but they printed small. I tried copy them to my desk top but printed blurry. 
I guess i need to step by step


----------



## jordak

staffieri said:


> the whole process. I don't understand how to print them. I clinked on them but they printed small. I tried copy them to my desk top but printed blurry.
> I guess i need to step by step


Ok, sounds like you are trying to print the thumbnail. Click on the design so it opens up in photobucket. Then click the picture one more time to bring up to full size. Then save it to your computer then you will be able to print them full size.


----------



## staffieri

It worked!!!!! Just in time. I leave tomorrow. A big thank you!!! Its amazing to me that you serve everyone in doing this. Please inbox me if you ever need anything from disneyland or disney store. I live right next to them and i would be happy to get you anything. Or if you ever want to go and need someone to buy you so cal passes let me know. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## jordak

Awesome!! I will remember that and have a great time!!


----------



## sbabymama2

THANKS for providing all this inspiration!!!


----------



## Spoonces

Jordak,
I am sure you don't remember us but you made up some wonderful magnets for my older boys 7th Birthday a year ago.  We are going again and my younger son, Andy, will be celebrating his 6th birthday on board the Dream in a few weeks.  I already have a few lovely magnets from another member that made them for me but I figured I would ask you again also, if you have the time?  You can never have too many and yours were quite special.  Anything at all would be great, he likes all "Boy" things Disney and his name is Andy, like in Toy Story .  
Only if you have the time, thank you so much!  Tony & Lisa with Alex & Andy!


----------



## Suz D

Hi Marty!  I tried to send you a PM but couldn't.  Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you as we start football season.  GO BIG RED!  Thanks for all the creatve things you provide for all of us.


----------



## winesis

Jordak your designs are awesome!!  This is our third Disney cruise and I have always muddled through making magnets on my own.  But I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this design! Is there any way you can modify your 2011 Mickey pumpkin to include our names at the bottom?

Josh, Amie, Allie, and Natalie

Thank you so much!!


----------



## jordak

Suz D said:


> Hi Marty!  I tried to send you a PM but couldn't.  Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you as we start football season.  GO BIG RED!  Thanks for all the creatve things you provide for all of us.


Sorry, I have it turned off but thank you. I am pretty excited and can't wait for Saturday. Hopefully this will be a great season!


----------



## jordak

winesis said:


> Jordak your designs are awesome!!  This is our third Disney cruise and I have always muddled through making magnets on my own.  But I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this design! Is there any way you can modify your 2011 Mickey pumpkin to include our names at the bottom?
> 
> Josh, Amie, Allie, and Natalie
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Sure, something like this?


----------



## jordak

Spoonces said:


> Jordak,
> I am sure you don't remember us but you made up some wonderful magnets for my older boys 7th Birthday a year ago.  We are going again and my younger son, Andy, will be celebrating his 6th birthday on board the Dream in a few weeks.  I already have a few lovely magnets from another member that made them for me but I figured I would ask you again also, if you have the time?  You can never have too many and yours were quite special.  Anything at all would be great, he likes all "Boy" things Disney and his name is Andy, like in Toy Story .
> Only if you have the time, thank you so much!  Tony & Lisa with Alex & Andy!


Sure, I sort of remember. I don't have time to make something new, so I just went through what i thought might work. Feel free to look through my photobucket and choose something different if you prefer something else.


----------



## Spoonces

PERFECT!  Thank you!  Spoonces


----------



## mikmouse

Hi Jodak,

I just came across this thread and your work is amazing.  I was wondering if you are still offering to make some designs?  

If you are, I would love to have one for our Sept. 24 Disney Magic cruise as we are celebrating our 45th Wedding Anniversary.

I really like the one of Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs looking at the ocean that I found in your Photobucket account.  Could you possibly write Happy 45 Anniversary Jo Ann and Ray?

If you don't have time, I will understand.  Thanks in advance.









[/IMG]


----------



## McCuddenFam

Hi Jordak!  Absolutely incredible work!!!!!!!  We are not cruising until next year but I would love it if you had time to make us a few of your designs.

We are The McCudden Family
Josh
Aubrey
Ashli
David

Cruising on the Fantasy on April 28, 2012

I am new to the DISboards and don't know how to add photos...so hopefully I can describe these well enough....We love.....

Mickey Silhouette with the Names

Mickey and Minnie on the beach
I love the Sunset!!!  If we can add little Minnie tanning on a beach towel and little Mickey building a sandcastle.  Minnie holding ice cream and a drink at her table...Mickey holding his iPod and a bottle water.  Could it say "It doesn't get any better than this"...and then McCudden Family 2012

Sorry, We're on Vacation

Mickey and Pluto's Footprints on the beach

Let me know what you think and if you even have time for these!!!

Thank you!!!!  And thank you for sharing your talent with all of us!!
Aubrey


----------



## jordak

mikmouse said:


> Hi Jodak,
> 
> I just came across this thread and your work is amazing.  I was wondering if you are still offering to make some designs?
> 
> If you are, I would love to have one for our Sept. 24 Disney Magic cruise as we are celebrating our 45th Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> I really like the one of Mickey and Minnie in the beach chairs looking at the ocean that I found in your Photobucket account.  Could you possibly write Happy 45 Anniversary Jo Ann and Ray?
> 
> If you don't have time, I will understand.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Here you go


----------



## jordak

McCuddenFam said:


> Hi Jordak!  Absolutely incredible work!!!!!!!  We are not cruising until next year but I would love it if you had time to make us a few of your designs.
> 
> We are The McCudden Family
> Josh
> Aubrey
> Ashli
> David
> 
> Cruising on the Fantasy on April 28, 2012
> 
> I am new to the DISboards and don't know how to add photos...so hopefully I can describe these well enough....We love.....
> 
> Mickey Silhouette with the Names
> 
> Mickey and Minnie on the beach
> I love the Sunset!!!  If we can add little Minnie tanning on a beach towel and little Mickey building a sandcastle.  Minnie holding ice cream and a drink at her table...Mickey holding his iPod and a bottle water.  Could it say "It doesn't get any better than this"...and then McCudden Family 2012
> 
> Sorry, We're on Vacation
> 
> Mickey and Pluto's Footprints on the beach
> 
> Let me know what you think and if you even have time for these!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!!  And thank you for sharing your talent with all of us!!
> Aubrey


Sure, I have some time to do a few real quick. You're the first to use the footprints design too so happy to do these for you!


----------



## McCuddenFam

Thank you so much!!!  These are perfect and I feel so special being the first to use the footprints!!!!!  Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aubrey


----------



## mikmouse

jordak said:


> Here you go


 
This is SO wonderful and we are so excited.   Thank you so, so much!  You are surely spreading the PIXI DUST.  I can't wait to print this out!!

Have a good evening.


----------



## LoveMickey

jordak said:


> here you go



Thank you very much Jordak.  Could I please have two more.

Minnie with the name Jackie from Massachusetts.  

Ariel with the name Katie from California.

They are the only ones of our large party that did not get one.

Again, you do great work and I know this is a lot of work for you, but these designs are wonderful, magical and Fantasyick.


----------



## jordak

LoveMickey said:


> Thank you very much Jordak.  Could I please have two more.
> 
> Minnie with the name Jackie from Massachusetts.
> 
> Ariel with the name Katie from California.
> 
> They are the only ones of our large party that did not get one.
> 
> Again, you do great work and I know this is a lot of work for you, but these designs are wonderful, magical and Fantasyick.


here you go


----------



## big jack 2002

If you do have time, would you make 2 Mickey silhouettes for me?

One with the names of
Michael
Loretta
Bob
Barbara
Bill
Kate and 
Dale

And the other with the names of
Bob
Barbara
Bill
Beth
Brent
Cassie
Allison
Kendall
Kate
Dale
Nick
Kristina
Tony
Jim and
Ann Carol?

You made license plates for us on our last cruise and I have saved them!  I am very thankful for these.  I hope you have a great day!!
Thank you so much.
Barbara


----------



## winesis

jordak said:


> Sure, something like this?



Thank you SO much!!!  I love it!


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> If you do have time, would you make 2 Mickey silhouettes for me?
> 
> One with the names of
> Michael
> Loretta
> Bob
> Barbara
> Bill
> Kate and
> Dale
> 
> And the other with the names of
> Bob
> Barbara
> Bill
> Beth
> Brent
> Cassie
> Allison
> Kendall
> Kate
> Dale
> Nick
> Kristina
> Tony
> Jim and
> Ann Carol?
> 
> You made license plates for us on our last cruise and I have saved them!  I am very thankful for these.  I hope you have a great day!!
> Thank you so much.
> Barbara


Sure, I do remember making them. 

You're welcome!


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you, Jordak.  Our whole group will love these.  This one will be a surprise and suddenly appear on our cabin doors!!!
Barbara


----------



## dkfajr1

Hi!  Was wondering if you could make one for me?  It's a stitch one where is is in a hammock drinking a coconut drink with the water/sunset in the background.  Winnette Family and we are cruising Oct 15-22 on the Magic.

Thanks!!


----------



## Suz D

jordak said:


> Sorry, I have it turned off but thank you. I am pretty excited and can't wait for Saturday. Hopefully this will be a great season!



I miss Nebraska SO much this time of year.  BTW, I checked out your artwork.  You have some new VERY fabulous things.  Love the 9/11 artwork.  I could spend hours looking at your creations!


----------



## juliette

Hi... 

I have been trying to make magnets for our group last weekend and no luck..

Would you be able to design ours... 


YOUR WORK IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travelgirl29

I hate to ask because I know you've taken a break, but then I came across this and it's one of what I want.  So at your leisure (we don't leave until Oct 30) I'd like some license plate ones too, but haven't decided yet.

Scott, Julie, Madison & Makenna Brand 


David, Natalie, Jillian, Haley & Madison Mitchell

Thanks so much!!

PS. It's the pumpkin one, it won't let me post the link because I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## jordak

dkfajr1 said:


> Hi!  Was wondering if you could make one for me?  It's a stitch one where is is in a hammock drinking a coconut drink with the water/sunset in the background.  Winnette Family and we are cruising Oct 15-22 on the Magic.
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome


----------



## jordak

travelgirl29 said:


> I hate to ask because I know you've taken a break, but then I came across this and it's one of what I want.  So at your leisure (we don't leave until Oct 30) I'd like some license plate ones too, but haven't decided yet.
> 
> Scott, Julie, Madison & Makenna Brand
> 
> 
> David, Natalie, Jillian, Haley & Madison Mitchell
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> PS. It's the pumpkin one, it won't let me post the link because I don't have 10 posts yet.


Here you go


----------



## jordak

juliette said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have been trying to make magnets for our group last weekend and no luck..
> 
> Would you be able to design ours...
> 
> 
> YOUR WORK IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


sure, long as it isn't a long list.


----------



## dkfajr1

jordak said:


> Welcome



Thank you so much!!!  The kids LOVE it!!  I do too!  Can't thank you enough


----------



## WDdaughter

Hi Jordak,

I'm confused, not sure if you are making door magnets again. If you aren't, i'm sorry to keep this thread going. But if you are.........wonder if you would mind making me a personalized magnet for our upcoming cruise?

Cruisin on the Dream pic with palm trees. Lori, John & Lianne. Oct. 27 - 30/11. Sibling Cruise 2!

If you're still retired, don't sweat it. 

Thanks ,

Lori


----------



## ambria193

Hi Jordak
 First Thanks for always giving a touch of magic to our cruises I would like if you can make a disings for  my family    October 20 2011  


Mickey and Minnie on the beach - Mercado Family


Disney Dream Map (let the Dream begins) October 20-23 2011
Port Canaveral-Nassau-Castaway Cay

Thank you in advance


----------



## kkfinley

Jordak,

You made a 2 time survivor breast cancer ribbon for my mom, Joyce.  Would it be possible for my to get another tibbon that says "My Mom Is My Hero"?

Thanks so much,
Krista


----------



## aberrydisneygirl

Hi Jordak,
 You do great work.  If you have time could I get one with minnie and mickey on the beach that says:     Dave and Christine's First Magical Cruise  2012 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I'm confused, not sure if you are making door magnets again. If you aren't, i'm sorry to keep this thread going. But if you are.........wonder if you would mind making me a personalized magnet for our upcoming cruise?
> 
> Cruisin on the Dream pic with palm trees. Lori, John & Lianne. Oct. 27 - 30/11. Sibling Cruise 2!
> 
> If you're still retired, don't sweat it.
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Lori


I know, I make it very confusing! I don't want to be overwhelmed with requests, but I still like to do a few every now and then so I am selective when and if i do them. If you just a have a couple you want, odds are I will do them. But if somebody comes along with a list that will take me a long time, then I want to quit.  That being said, I am not real sure which one you want so could you describe it or post a link? Thanks


----------



## jordak

kkfinley said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You made a 2 time survivor breast cancer ribbon for my mom, Joyce.  Would it be possible for my to get another tibbon that says "My Mom Is My Hero"?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Krista


Absolutely!


----------



## jordak

aberrydisneygirl said:


> Hi Jordak,
> You do great work.  If you have time could I get one with minnie and mickey on the beach that says:     Dave and Christine's First Magical Cruise  2012
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


This the right design?


----------



## kkfinley

Perfect!! 

Thanks again,
Krista


----------



## aberrydisneygirl

Wow, that was fast.  Thanks so much Jordak!!! It is perfect.  You bring a smile to so many people and will be greatly blessed for that.


----------



## juliette

I know its alot  ... you can say no 

But if you can i would love it as well as everyone else 

You will be very blessed for making everyone SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!! 



Mickey & Minnie on beach- Carlos & Juliette

Mickey & Minnie on beach- Fernando & Erika

Mickey & Minnie on beach- Mario & Millie

Mickey & Minnie on beach- Richard & Terrilynn

Minnie on beach with baby Mickey playing- Victoria & Baby Ayden

Donald & Daisy-  Jose & Martha

License plates:

Winnie of your choice: Sandra/ New Jersey

Mickey of your choice: Romeo/ New Jersey

Star Wars Mickey: Fernando II/ Virginia

Princess Auroua: Danielle/Virginia

Donald:  Cornell/New Jersey

Pluto: Nasir/New Jersey

Buzz: Tristen/New Jersey

Mickey: David


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDdaughter

It's at the top left of page 2 of your completed photobucket. One of the Disney ships with Palm trees, looks like castaway cay.

Info: Cruisin on the Dream. Lori, John & Lianne. Oct. 27 - 30/11. Siblings Cruise 2!.

Thanks a million,

Lori


----------



## LoveMickey

jordak said:


> here you go
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## disneybride96

Great designs!


----------



## soul_power

Wow, Jordak! Your work is amazing! It's so nice of you to take time out of your day to do this for fellow DISers. I'm only a few days away from my first Disney Cruise onboard the Dream, so if you could squeeze in one more request, I would really appreciate it!






Sorry about the size - I didn't know how to resize it. Please have the image read the following:

Gill & Gino
Disney Dream 09.11.2011


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> sure, long as it isn't a long list.



Just a reminder - Jordak IS still on a break.  He stops by occasionally to do a design or two, but has specifically stated he is not able to do long lists of requests at this time.


----------



## juliette

Sorry Jordak...

Just got excited when I saw all your designs...

I will try to figure something out...


----------



## travelgirl29

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you so much!! I love it!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

I hope this doesnt sound crazy but here goes, how do I make these prints that you guys are posting into magnets? I cruise in a couple of weeks and I dont want my door to be plain and lonely. Any help would be great!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Evan&Kimberly said:


> I hope this doesnt sound crazy but here goes, how do I make these prints that you guys are posting into magnets? I cruise in a couple of weeks and I dont want my door to be plain and lonely. Any help would be great!



You have several options:

1) You can print them directly onto magnetic backed sheets that feed into your printer. Try an office supply store, or I believe someone posted that Amazon has it.
2) You can print on heavier paper (card stock or cover stock), laminate, then apply small magnets (sold in strips or as small pieces at places like Wal-Mart or craft/hobby stores).
3) You can print on heavier paper, then run them through a Xyron machine (if you have one of the larger capacity ones).  I purchased a cartridge for mine that laminates on one side and applies magnet on the back.

Lamination is probably optional, I just find that they hold up much better that way (plus they are more or less "waterproof" then).

I may have missed some options, hopefully someone else will post if they have used another method.


----------



## cmtscrap

Does anyone know what the size of the circle that holds the stateroom numbers on the doors is?

I'm trying to size some door decorations and nead the measurements.

Thanks


----------



## dkfajr1

cmtscrap said:


> Does anyone know what the size of the circle that holds the stateroom numbers on the doors is?
> 
> I'm trying to size some door decorations and nead the measurements.
> 
> Thanks



7.5 inches in diameter.  Have fun!


----------



## dahuffy

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> You have several options:
> 
> 1) You can print them directly onto magnetic backed sheets that feed into your printer. Try an office supply store, or I believe someone posted that Amazon has it.
> 2) You can print on heavier paper (card stock or cover stock), laminate, then apply small magnets (sold in strips or as small pieces at places like Wal-Mart or craft/hobby stores).
> 3) You can print on heavier paper, then run them through a Xyron machine (if you have one of the larger capacity ones).  I purchased a cartridge for mine that laminates on one side and applies magnet on the back.
> 
> Lamination is probably optional, I just find that they hold up much better that way (plus they are more or less "waterproof" then).
> 
> I may have missed some options, hopefully someone else will post if they have used another method.



I do option #2


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

jordak said:


> Welcome



Hey Jordak!

Was wonder if you could do this one for us?

oct 9-13 2011
Dreaming in Paradise
Frank & Kristina


and maybe the book with tinker bell too?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Good Morning!!  I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.  I'm trying to find the DISigner that makes the license plates for the cruises.  I already have them but when I print them they turn out blurry.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  And I have them saved to my computer...I can't remember where in the great big world of the DISboards I got them from.

TIA for your help!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> Ok, sounds like you are trying to print the thumbnail. Click on the design so it opens up in photobucket. Then click the picture one more time to bring up to full size. Then save it to your computer then you will be able to print them full size.



Luckymomoftwo, did you save them this way?  If not, that might be your problem.  Don't know if they were from Jordak or not, but he does a lot of license plates.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

They were from Jordak!!!!!  I found them in his Photobucket link!!!  And yes, I DID save the thumbnail.  DUH!  What's crazy is I saved two of them the right way and two of them the wrong way.  Silly me!!!!

Thanks for your quick response!!!  We leave in a week and a half and I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!  

Thank you, Jordak....your work is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbuher

Jordak, 

I just spent hours pouring over your photobucket after finding a link to your work on the Creative Disigns thread! Love your stuff sooooo much! Then I came here to post a request, but it sounds like you may not be doing much? I narrowed down my list....hoping you can do these few?

In the license plates/tags...

- the Goofy golf one, with the name Brady
- Disney Dream with Mickey and Minnie in porthole, with "the Buhers"
- High School Musical, with the name Rayna

You also had one with all the Disney characters in a Mickey Head, with an outline around it, with "Cruisin' with my grandkids". Could you do one like that for the Disney Dream, December 11, 2011? 

You are the ONLY Disigner I have been able to find ANY High School Musical Disigns for AT ALL, and that's the ONLY thing my DD is into. If you have any spare time and have your creative juices flowing and could come up with ANYTHING else High School Musical related, my DD would be EVER so grateful, and so would I!! 

Thank you so much for any of these that you might find time to do.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

Thanks for the info! I may try to give this magnet thing a try!


----------



## juliette

Jordak.. 

Sorry I gave such a long list at first... just got so excited when I saw your work.  I have been working on this all weekend.. and was able to find ones that will work as well.  I am hoping you can help me with some..

Please let me know ....

At this point I will be happy with anything you are able to do for us...




Minnie on beach with baby Mickey playing- Victoria & Baby Ayden


License plates:


Stitch of your choice: Romeo/ New Jersey

Star Wars Mickey: Fernando / Virginia

Princess Auroua: Danielle/Virginia

Donald: Cornell/New Jersey

Pluto: Nasir/New Jersey

Buzz: Tristen/New Jersey


----------



## Laurafoster

Can anyone help me, a while ago i was going through various peoples DISigns and i found a funny magnet about needing a morning coffee or something like that? I forgot to save the link and now i cannot find it anywhere.

Does anyone know where i might find this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## redheadtove

Hello Everyone,

I know I seen somewhere a DISign that had I heart DCL or a mickey head on it... Or maybe I was dreaming I seen such a thing.. If anyone can point me in that direction to a link or a image, it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## goofymom68

redheadtove said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I know I seen somewhere a DISign that had I heart DCL or a mickey head on it... Or maybe I was dreaming I seen such a thing.. If anyone can point me in that direction to a link or a image, it would be greatly appreciated!!



I don't think this link has exactly what you are looking for, but it has a ton of other disigns that might meet your needs.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19077581


----------



## Disney Addicted

goofymom68 said:


> I don't think this link has exactly what you are looking for, but it has a ton of other disigns that might meet your needs.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19077581



Could you tell me whose link this is?  There's a few I like and I had better attach their name to the files, or I will forget.


----------



## goofymom68

Disney Addicted said:


> Could you tell me whose link this is?  There's a few I like and I had better attach their name to the files, or I will forget.



Millipie


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!


----------



## glamma05

Your work is just beautiful. We're going on our first Disney cruise on February 25 on the Magic. Celebrating our 30th anniversary. Would love it if u could do the one with Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach and the date and names in the sand. Thanks so much. Randy and Debbie


----------



## DonnettaR

jordak said:


>



My friend is going on her very first Disney cruise next Thursday.  She loves Belle.  Her name is Whitney.  If I could have this magnet for her I would greatly appreciate it.  I know it is real short notice I have nver seen Belle before.


----------



## amyabella

I am going to give these magnets a try.  Thanks for all the artwork.


----------



## jordak

DonnettaR said:


> My friend is going on her very first Disney cruise next Thursday.  She loves Belle.  Her name is Whitney.  If I could have this magnet for her I would greatly appreciate it.  I know it is real short notice I have nver seen Belle before.


Here you go


----------



## jordak

glamma05 said:


> Your work is just beautiful. We're going on our first Disney cruise on February 25 on the Magic. Celebrating our 30th anniversary. Would love it if u could do the one with Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach and the date and names in the sand. Thanks so much. Randy and Debbie


Welcome


----------



## jordak

Sorry if I don't get to some requests. I have some time to do one or two designs per person, but I am going to avoid the long lists. Way to time consuming to do and it quickly becomes overwhelming.


----------



## jordak

DisneyDreamerK said:


> Hey Jordak!
> 
> Was wonder if you could do this one for us?
> 
> oct 9-13 2011
> Dreaming in Paradise
> Frank & Kristina
> 
> 
> and maybe the book with tinker bell too?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## jordak

soul_power said:


> Wow, Jordak! Your work is amazing! It's so nice of you to take time out of your day to do this for fellow DISers. I'm only a few days away from my first Disney Cruise onboard the Dream, so if you could squeeze in one more request, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size - I didn't know how to resize it. Please have the image read the following:
> 
> Gill & Gino
> Disney Dream 09.11.2011


No doubt I missed you and very sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## son3disfan

DisneyDreamerK said:


> Hey Jordak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi Jordak!

If you have the time, we would also love this one with our dates...
Stitch in the hammak, ( Magic in Paradise)
March 10- 17 2012
Magic

I tried to change the dates myself, and well, let's just say I have no business trying to attempt to do graphics. Enough said.
Thank you Jordak.


----------



## lbuher

lbuher said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I just spent hours pouring over your photobucket after finding a link to your work on the Creative Disigns thread! Love your stuff sooooo much! Then I came here to post a request, but it sounds like you may not be doing much? I narrowed down my list....hoping you can do these few?
> 
> In the license plates/tags...
> 
> - the Goofy golf one, with the name Brady
> - Disney Dream with Mickey and Minnie in porthole, with "the Buhers"
> - High School Musical, with the name Rayna
> 
> You also had one with all the Disney characters in a Mickey Head, with an outline around it, with "Cruisin' with my grandkids". Could you do one like that for the Disney Dream, December 11, 2011?
> 
> You are the ONLY Disigner I have been able to find ANY High School Musical Disigns for AT ALL, and that's the ONLY thing my DD is into. If you have any spare time and have your creative juices flowing and could come up with ANYTHING else High School Musical related, my DD would be EVER so grateful, and so would I!!
> 
> Thank you so much for any of these that you might find time to do.



Jordak,

I understand the only being able to do one or two person... if you could possibly do two of the above for me, I would be very grateful! The Disney Dream tag/license plate (not sure which it is!) with Mickey and Minnie, with "the Buhers", and the "Cruisin' with my grandkids" I described above? I haven't been able to find anything else like that anywhere. 

Thank you so very much for whatever you can do.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Hi Jordak - could you come to Orlando and teach me how to do what you do?  I'll take you to see Mickey! 

In the meantime, we'd love to have a few magnets for our October 13 Dream cruise if you have time - the Dream cruise ship license plates (any characters - Gary, Diana, daughters Wyndham & Abigale and son Xander) and maybe something pirate themed for the kids cabin door?

Gary & I have cruised before but this is the first cruise for the kids! 

Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us!


----------



## Cayley

Hi Jordak,

Any chance we could get your awesome graphics for our October 15 cruise?

 Links are below (pirate these with dates, beach theme with names)



<a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=CruisingtheMagic-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/CruisingtheMagic-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

To say: 

Cruisin on Vacation
Alan, Janet, Alexis, and Matthew



<a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=pirateflags.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/pirateflags.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Disney Magic
The Zaccaro Family
10/15/2011

You are an amazing talent.  Thank you so much for your time.  I appreciate anything you can do.
Thank you,
Janet


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Cayley said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Any chance we could get your awesome graphics for our October 15 cruise?
> 
> #45 of 2497 to say:
> 
> Disney Magic
> 
> The Zaccaro Family
> 
> 10/15/2011
> 
> 
> 
> #17 of 2497 to say
> 
> Cruisin on Vacation
> Alan, Janet, Alexis, and Matthew
> 
> 
> You are amazingly talented and I would appreciate anything you can do!
> Thank you,
> Janet



You'll have better luck getting these if you post a description, a link, or a pic of the designs.


----------



## glamma05

Jordak, thank u very very much. We love it!


----------



## jordak

son3disfan said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> If you have the time, we would also love this one with our dates...
> Stitch in the hammak, ( Magic in Paradise)
> March 10- 17 2012
> Magic
> 
> I tried to change the dates myself, and well, let's just say I have no business trying to attempt to do graphics. Enough said.
> Thank you Jordak.


Welcome


----------



## jordak

lbuher said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I understand the only being able to do one or two person... if you could possibly do two of the above for me, I would be very grateful! The Disney Dream tag/license plate (not sure which it is!) with Mickey and Minnie, with "the Buhers", and the "Cruisin' with my grandkids" I described above? I haven't been able to find anything else like that anywhere.
> 
> Thank you so very much for whatever you can do.


Here you go and you're welcome


----------



## jordak

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Hi Jordak - could you come to Orlando and teach me how to do what you do?  I'll take you to see Mickey!
> 
> In the meantime, we'd love to have a few magnets for our October 13 Dream cruise if you have time - the Dream cruise ship license plates (any characters - Gary, Diana, daughters Wyndham & Abigale and son Xander) and maybe something pirate themed for the kids cabin door?
> 
> Gary & I have cruised before but this is the first cruise for the kids!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us!


Heck yeah, I would tutor anybody that would be willing let me spend time with Mickey!!


----------



## jordak

Cayley said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Any chance we could get your awesome graphics for our October 15 cruise?
> 
> #45 of 2497 to say:
> 
> Disney Magic
> 
> The Zaccaro Family
> 
> 10/15/2011
> 
> 
> 
> #17 of 2497 to say
> 
> Cruisin on Vacation
> Alan, Janet, Alexis, and Matthew
> 
> 
> You are amazingly talented and I would appreciate anything you can do!
> Thank you,
> Janet


Just like Mindy stated, it will be easier if you can post a link or describe it. With the way you are doing it, those numbers change soon as I add a design to my photobucket so odds are I would end up doing the wrong one.
Will be happy to do them for you though soon as I know for sure which ones you want. Thanks for the compliment as well!


----------



## lbuher

Wow, thanks for doing all four of them!! I sooooo appreciate your time!


----------



## son3disfan

jordak said:


> Welcome



Awesome! Thanks again. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## jasec2

Hi Jordak,
You made two license plates for me a while ago for my boys and my husband loved them. Would you be able to make me 2 more with the names Russell and Jessica?
They were:
X-Wing Mickey license plate (Russell)
Little Mermaid license plate (Jessica)
Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
Jessica


----------



## ambria193

Hi Jordak
If you have time. Can you make for my family the design of the book
Beda, Ramon y Naty  (Oct 20-23 2011)
Disney Dream plate (Naty)
Thank you for always put magic in our cruise


----------



## Cayley

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> You'll have better luck getting these if you post a description, a link, or a pic of the designs.



Thank you very much.  I added a link to my original post.


----------



## Cayley

Cayley said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Any chance we could get your awesome graphics for our October 15 cruise?
> 
> Links are below (pirate these with dates, beach theme with names)
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=CruisingtheMagic-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/CruisingtheMagic-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> To say:
> 
> Cruisin on Vacation
> Alan, Janet, Alexis, and Matthew
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=pirateflags.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/pirateflags.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Disney Magic
> The Zaccaro Family
> 10/15/2011
> 
> You are an amazing talent.  Thank you so much for your time.  I appreciate anything you can do.
> Thank you,
> Janet



Sorry about that Jordak.  I have edited my post to include link.  Thank you!


----------



## juliette

juliette said:


> Jordak..
> 
> Sorry I gave such a long list at first... just got so excited when I saw your work.  I have been working on this all weekend.. and was able to find ones that will work as well.  I am hoping you can help me with some..
> 
> Please let me know ....
> 
> At this point I will be happy with anything you are able to do for us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on beach with baby Mickey playing- Victoria & Baby Ayden
> 
> 
> License plates:
> 
> 
> Stitch of your choice: Romeo/ New Jersey
> 
> Star Wars Mickey: Fernando / Virginia
> 
> Princess Auroua: Danielle/Virginia
> 
> Donald: Cornell/New Jersey
> 
> Pluto: Nasir/New Jersey
> 
> Buzz: Tristen/New Jersey



I noticed it might still be alittle to long...

How about we cut the above request .. 

Can I get 2 or 3 Please  I would love your work on our door...

Minnie on beach with baby Mickey playing- Victoria & Baby Ayden

Mickey & Minnie on beach  Carlos & Juliette

and if you can find 1 more Mickey & Minne on beach Fernando & Erika 

Thank you again...


----------



## ollynholly

Hi Jordak!

If you have a moment, could you create one for us?  Could it say:
Living the Disney Dream 
Brad and Rachel

<a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=BethandDave.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/BethandDave.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Thank you, we would really appreciate it!


----------



## alyssasmommy

Jordak, I saw one of your designs and loved it.
 Its Mickey and Minnie sitting in chairs facing the beach. Could you include a little Minnie playing and write Goncalves Family on the sand. Thanks for doing this for us 
 If posible could you make one with 2 Minnies and write The Galarneau Family
I want to surprise my friend that is leaving in 2  weeks thanks so much.


----------



## DonnettaR

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thanks so much she will love it!


----------



## granny1952

i love the mickey ears with name in middle and the date of cruise in ear. How do i request them? My family is going on the magic in december 2011


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jordak said:


> Heck yeah, I would tutor anybody that would be willing let me spend time with Mickey!!



Thank you so much Jordak!

Just one thing if it's not too much trouble... Xander asked why Abi is first when he's older... any chance you can swap the order and put Abi last?  

Thanks again - I am so happy to have these!!  (Would you believe someone actually stole our name magnets on our last cruise?! Now we can easily take spares!!)


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> You made two license plates for me a while ago for my boys and my husband loved them. Would you be able to make me 2 more with the names Russell and Jessica?
> They were:
> X-Wing Mickey license plate (Russell)
> Little Mermaid license plate (Jessica)
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
> Jessica


----------



## jordak

Cayley said:


> Sorry about that Jordak.  I have edited my post to include link.  Thank you!


----------



## jordak

ambria193 said:


> Hi Jordak
> If you have time. Can you make for my family the design of the book
> Beda, Ramon y Naty  (Oct 20-23 2011)
> Disney Dream plate (Naty)
> Thank you for always put magic in our cruise


----------



## jordak

juliette said:


> I noticed it might still be alittle to long...
> 
> How about we cut the above request ..
> 
> Can I get 2 or 3 Please  I would love your work on our door...
> 
> Minnie on beach with baby Mickey playing- Victoria & Baby Ayden
> 
> Mickey & Minnie on beach  Carlos & Juliette
> 
> and if you can find 1 more Mickey & Minne on beach Fernando & Erika
> 
> Thank you again...


welcome


----------



## jordak

ollynholly said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> If you have a moment, could you create one for us?  Could it say:
> Living the Disney Dream
> Brad and Rachel
> 
> <a href="http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=BethandDave.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/BethandDave.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> Thank you, we would really appreciate it!


You're welcome


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

Jordak,
I love all of your designs and could ask for about 20.  If you have time, could I please get 2 of them:

Mickey Collage Cruise
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=mickeycollagecruise.jpg
May 19, 2012

Mickey Blueprint
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ank plates/?action=view&current=blueprint.jpg
Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Cruise, Endriss Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

alyssasmommy said:


> Jordak, I saw one of your designs and loved it.
> Its Mickey and Minnie sitting in chairs facing the beach. Could you include a little Minnie playing and write Goncalves Family on the sand. Thanks for doing this for us
> If posible could you make one with 2 Minnies and write The Galarneau Family
> I want to surprise my friend that is leaving in 2  weeks thanks so much.


----------



## jordak

LadyOfNawlins said:


> Jordak,
> I love all of your designs and could ask for about 20.  If you have time, could I please get 2 of them:
> 
> Mickey Collage Cruise
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=mickeycollagecruise.jpg
> May 19, 2012
> 
> Mickey Blueprint
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ank plates/?action=view&current=blueprint.jpg
> Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Cruise, Endriss Family
> 
> Thanks so much!


Thanks for choosing the blueprint. Put  a lot of time into that and you're the first to request it.


----------



## jordak

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thank you so much Jordak!
> 
> Just one thing if it's not too much trouble... Xander asked why Abi is first when he's older... any chance you can swap the order and put Abi last?
> 
> Thanks again - I am so happy to have these!!  (Would you believe someone actually stole our name magnets on our last cruise?! Now we can easily take spares!!)


Sure, no problem.


----------



## ambria193

Thank you very much !!!!!


----------



## Cayley

jordak said:


>



Awesome!  Thank you so much!  They are perfect!!


----------



## ladybug23

Hi Jordak, I was wondering if I could get you to create a couple door magnets for me, pretty please?

I am looking at picture #249 from your "Disney blank plates" album (ship at sea, with glass bottle floating).  I was hoping for some writing on it that says "At Sea Days are the Best!"

I would also like to ask for two of the Minnie & Mickey sitting on the beach in chairs (photo #63).  The first one with two little boy mickeys making the sand Castle that says "The Hicks Family at Castaway Cay".  The second one the same except instead of two little boys, I need 1 little boy, 1 little girl and the writing to say "The Hudson Family at Castaway Cay".

Do you think you might have time to help me out?  Thanks so very much.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem.



Thank you, thank you, a million Thank yous, for adding a little magic to our cruise!


----------



## jordak

ladybug23 said:


> Hi Jordak, I was wondering if I could get you to create a couple door magnets for me, pretty please?
> 
> I am looking at picture #249 from your "Disney blank plates" album (ship at sea, with glass bottle floating).  I was hoping for some writing on it that says "At Sea Days are the Best!"
> 
> I would also like to ask for two of the Minnie & Mickey sitting on the beach in chairs (photo #63).  The first one with two little boy mickeys making the sand Castle that says "The Hicks Family at Castaway Cay".  The second one the same except instead of two little boys, I need 1 little boy, 1 little girl and the writing to say "The Hudson Family at Castaway Cay".
> 
> Do you think you might have time to help me out?  Thanks so very much.


welcome


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> Thanks for choosing the blueprint. Put  a lot of time into that and you're the first to request it.



Hi Jordak

My wife and I will be on the Fantasy Maiden Voyage and we just saw the blueprint magnet you did for another poster. If you could do one for the Scott Family we would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> My wife and I will be on the Fantasy Maiden Voyage and we just saw the blueprint magnet you did for another poster. If you could do one for the Scott Family we would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


Sure, happy to!


----------



## lee122668

Jordak,

I love your magnets...would you please make me a couple one for Emily, another for Clara and one for the Waldron Family

Do you have any already done for the MR cruise???

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lee122668

Jordak,

I live your designs...could you please design a few for us. We are going on the Mexican Riviera Cruise Nov.13-Nov 20...one for Emily, one for Clara and one for the Waldron Family.

Do you have any already made for the MR?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## jasec2

jordak said:


>




Thank you so much!! They are awesome!
Jessica


----------



## Cayley

Obviously I'm new at this, and I apologize, but how do I make the thumbprint from Jordak into a printable size?  Also, do most people have them printed in 8 x 10 or 5 x 7.  I was going to print them on magnetic paper.  Thanks.


----------



## alyssasmommy

Jordak. You are so talented ,and so nice to this for all of us . Thank you so much. I loved ours.


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

jordak said:


> Thanks for choosing the blueprint. Put  a lot of time into that and you're the first to request it.



I LOVE the blueprint one.  I thought it was very clever, and you did a wonderful job!  Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

Cayley said:


> Obviously I'm new at this, and I apologize, but how do I make the thumbprint from Jordak into a printable size?  Also, do most people have them printed in 8 x 10 or 5 x 7.  I was going to print them on magnetic paper.  Thanks.


Click the the thumbnail and it will open up in photobucket. Then click the picture one more time to open to full size then you can save.


----------



## WDdaughter

Cayley said:


> Awesome!  Thank you so much!  They are perfect!!



Hi Jordak,

I'm not sure if my request got buried or if I missed it in the last few pages of this thread. Sorry if I missed it. I was looking for the ship with the palm trees with Cruisin on the Dream! Sibling Cruise 2! Lori, John & Lianne. Oct. 27 - 30/11

Thanks a million,

Lori


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I'm not sure if my request got buried or if I missed it in the last few pages of this thread. Sorry if I missed it. I was looking for the ship with the palm trees with Cruisin on the Dream! Sibling Cruise 2! Lori, John & Lianne. Oct. 27 - 30/11
> 
> Thanks a million,
> 
> Lori


My fault, forgot to post it.


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak, You are the best!!!


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

jordak said:


>



Thanks so much! Looks great! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to!



Thank you so much Jordak! This is definitely a unique and wonderful design. We Dissers are very lucky to have you designing for us!


----------



## ohpatric

i love the blueprint! we will be sailing on the fantasy on october 13, 2012. we are the white family. however you can fit that info on the magnet, i would appreciate it. could i also bother you for a tigger license plate that says grammy and disney fantasy?

thank you for your time and talent!


----------



## ladybug23

jordak said:


> welcome



Thank you so very much!!!!!!!! These are awesome! ~Leslie


----------



## JoyaDelMar

*EDIT: Eep! I just saw your latest footer that you're not currently taking requests! I'm so sorry! 

Regardless, everything here is still absolutely beautiful!*

===========================

Hello there!

This is such a beautiful and generous thread - I'm absolutely amazed 

Jordak - I'm so impressed by your designs (you must do this for a living, right?). And it's so kind that you share your talent with the community. 

I was hoping, whenever you have the chance, that you might even be able to customize two for me:

- The Mickey Blueprint for Paul on the October 1 Western (He's an architect and 3D modeler - he'd flip when he sees it! )
- The Castaway Cay Journal page for Marisa and Paul; on the Disney Magic, October 1, Western Caribbean.

Regardless, thank you so much for your beautiful designs and contributions to the community!

Best!


----------



## jordak

ohpatric said:


> i love the blueprint! we will be sailing on the fantasy on october 13, 2012. we are the white family. however you can fit that info on the magnet, i would appreciate it. could i also bother you for a tigger license plate that says grammy and disney fantasy?
> 
> thank you for your time and talent!


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

JoyaDelMar said:


> *EDIT: Eep! I just saw your latest footer that you're not currently taking requests! I'm so sorry!
> 
> Regardless, everything here is still absolutely beautiful!*
> 
> ===========================
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> This is such a beautiful and generous thread - I'm absolutely amazed
> 
> Jordak - I'm so impressed by your designs (you must do this for a living, right?). And it's so kind that you share your talent with the community.
> 
> I was hoping, whenever you have the chance, that you might even be able to customize two for me:
> 
> - The Mickey Blueprint for Paul on the October 1 Western (He's an architect and 3D modeler - he'd flip when he sees it! )
> - The Castaway Cay Journal page for Marisa and Paul; on the Disney Magic, October 1, Western Caribbean.
> 
> Regardless, thank you so much for your beautiful designs and contributions to the community!
> 
> Best!


I wish I could do this as a living but I don't think I have enough skills to make that leap but if anybody is hiring(Disney?) I am available!  Somebody like Paul who is a 3d modeler is the real talent. I play a little with 3d and the learning curve is a lot tougher than photoshopping.


----------



## ohpatric

thank you! love them!!!


----------



## Yazlow

I would like to make a request for a few images.  We don't leave until December, so if you need to put others in front of us, that is totally understandable.  I hope I did this correctly:

1.) piratechest-12.jpg  Rogers Family

2.) cruisingthe_.jpg	- Cruisin on the Wonder Willie, Kristi, Aidan & Chloe December 4  11, 2011

3.) bulletinboard-12.jpg	postcard: Willie, Kristi, Aidan, & Chloe Rogers
			todo:	#8  change to celebrate 17 years together
	calendar/post it: cruise is 12/4-12/11 (boat is Wonder if that matters)

4.) Frameonthebeach-1.jpg		Willie and Kristi / Celebrating 17 years / Disney Wonder

5.) 108.jpg (pirate Minney with map)	Chloe

6.) 106.jpg (pirate Mickey with map)	Aidan


Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## trekygirl26

Hey Jordak!

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind customizing a design for me.  I'd love this one:

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Mickeywoodengraving.jpg

Can it say: B2B Dream Cruises: Oct 2011


----------



## Geneva1156

Hey Jordak I know its short notice but could you possibly do a few for me? We leave on our family cruise Thusday 9/15/2011....

If you could do 3 of the Disney Blueprint 2 of them Nazario Family and 1 Narvaez Family 3 night on Disney Dream September 15, 2011

#28 Luis and Geneva

and # 10 Crusin on the Dream 
JJ, Joseph and Delisa 
September 15-18,2011

#10
Jose, Rosa, Amanda and Kevin
September 15-18,2011

#10
Luis, Geneva, Andrew and Samantha
September 15-18,2011

Thanks


----------



## jordak

Yazlow said:


> I would like to make a request for a few images.  We don't leave until December, so if you need to put others in front of us, that is totally understandable.  I hope I did this correctly:
> 
> 1.) piratechest-12.jpg  Rogers Family
> 
> 2.) cruisingthe_.jpg    - Cruisin on the Wonder Willie, Kristi, Aidan & Chloe December 4  11, 2011
> 
> 3.) bulletinboard-12.jpg    postcard: Willie, Kristi, Aidan, & Chloe Rogers
> todo:    #8  change to celebrate 17 years together
> calendar/post it: cruise is 12/4-12/11 (boat is Wonder if that matters)
> 
> 4.) Frameonthebeach-1.jpg        Willie and Kristi / Celebrating 17 years / Disney Wonder
> 
> 5.) 108.jpg (pirate Minney with map)    Chloe
> 
> 6.) 106.jpg (pirate Mickey with map)    Aidan
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

trekygirl26 said:


> Hey Jordak!
> 
> I was wondering if you wouldn't mind customizing a design for me.  I'd love this one:
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Mickeywoodengraving.jpg
> 
> Can it say: B2B Dream Cruises: Oct 2011


----------



## jordak

Geneva1156 said:


> Hey Jordak I know its short notice but could you possibly do a few for me? We leave on our family cruise Thusday 9/15/2011....
> 
> If you could do 3 of the Disney Blueprint 2 of them Nazario Family and 1 Narvaez Family 3 night on Disney Dream September 15, 2011
> 
> #28 Luis and Geneva
> 
> and # 10 Crusin on the Dream
> JJ, Joseph and Delisa
> September 15-18,2011
> 
> #10
> Jose, Rosa, Amanda and Kevin
> September 15-18,2011
> 
> #10
> Luis, Geneva, Andrew and Samantha
> September 15-18,2011
> 
> Thanks


can you post links to the other designs or describe them?


----------



## snowsue1

I love your work and would appreciate it very much if you 
could you do the following designs for me.

1. Cruisn on the Dream
November 6-10, 2011

Johnny
Linda
Vendetta
Bobby
Trish
Chase
McKenzie


2. Mickey and Minnie sitting in beach chair looking out into the ocean at the Dream.   A little girl Minnie lying on on beach blanket with sunscreen and the little boy Mickey building a sandcastle. (Written in the sand would be)

    Crider Family 2011
Bobby, Trish, Chase, McKenzie

3.  Minnie sitting in beach chair alone looking out at the Dream.
       (In the sand write)   Vendetta

4.  Sorry we're on Vacation!
           The White's


----------



## jordak

snowsue1 said:


> I love your work and would appreciate it very much if you
> could you do the following designs for me.
> 
> 1. Cruisn on the Dream
> November 6-10, 2011
> 
> Johnny
> Linda
> Vendetta
> Bobby
> Trish
> Chase
> McKenzie
> 
> 
> 2. Mickey and Minnie sitting in beach chair looking out into the ocean at the Dream.   A little girl Minnie lying on on beach blanket with sunscreen and the little boy Mickey building a sandcastle. (Written in the sand would be)
> 
> Crider Family 2011
> Bobby, Trish, Chase, McKenzie
> 
> 3.  Minnie sitting in beach chair alone looking out at the Dream.
> (In the sand write)   Vendetta
> 
> 4.  Sorry we're on Vacation!
> The White's


Not sure what the first design is. Can you link to it?


----------



## Yazlow

jordak said:


> Welcome!



Wow!  Wow!  Wow!!  So fast!!! Thank you very, very much.


----------



## alluna

I've made some stateroom door magnets if anyone wants them. They are free to print out at my site, in PDF format. I'm hoping that the PDF format will ensure that they print to the correct size every time! 




















Please let me know if you have any special requests or custom needs! I am a Photoshop veteran, and I'm just starting to get into stateroom door decorations. I love it!


----------



## granny1952

don't know how to request something, new to all of this but i like the mickey heads with name of ship in ear and the date of sailing in other and name in the middle, how do i do this?


----------



## JoyaDelMar

jordak said:


> I wish I could do this as a living but I don't think I have enough skills to make that leap but if anybody is hiring(Disney?) I am available!  Somebody like Paul who is a 3d modeler is the real talent. I play a little with 3d and the learning curve is a lot tougher than photoshopping.



Oh my! Thank you so much! After seeing that you were busy, I didn't think that you'd be able to customize something.

I *really* appreciate it. They look wonderful and he is going be absolutely surprised! I'm sure he'll send many a compliment your way when we get back


----------



## trekygirl26

jordak said:


>



Thank you so much!!!  I absolutely love your designs!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Does anyone have any graphics personalized for the October 13th Dream Cruise with only dates (no names!) they are willing to share?


----------



## Geneva1156

jordak said:


> can you post links to the other designs or describe them?
> 
> 
> The #10 I asked for is the same one Yazlow has...Its of the cruise on the beach with family names...I can't post links yet..sorry...
> Thank you
> 
> Can you also make me the pirate license plate with the name JJ and Andrew
> 
> and a minnie license plate with samantha and amanda


----------



## ladybug23

Alluna - your Disney ears look great!  I am sure many folks will be making use of those!


----------



## ladybug23

Hi Jordak! I was wondering if you could make up a few Disney Dream license plates for me, please?

1. Tinkerbell in porthole with "Aileen"
2. Buzz Lightyear in porthole with "Ashby"
3. Phineas & Ferb character in porthole with "Carter"  like this plate http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...xed plates/?action=view&current=Brandon-6.jpg 
4. Daisy Duck in porthole with "Christina"
5. Donald in porthole with "Joe"
6. Mickey inporthole with "Rob"

I would also like to request the Mickey with surfboard (from 4 posts ago from trekygirl).  Could you write "The Hicks Family & The Hudson Family Bahama cruise ~ November 2011"

Thanks so very much and ever so grateful! ~Leslie


----------



## jordak

Geneva1156 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you post links to the other designs or describe them?
> 
> 
> The #10 I asked for is the same one Yazlow has...Its of the cruise on the beach with family names...I can't post links yet..sorry...
> Thank you
> 
> Can you also make me the pirate license plate with the name JJ and Andrew
> 
> and a minnie license plate with samantha and amanda
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are the right plates.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

ladybug23 said:


> Hi Jordak! I was wondering if you could make up a few Disney Dream license plates for me, please?
> 
> 1. Tinkerbell in porthole with "Aileen"
> 2. Buzz Lightyear in porthole with "Ashby"
> 3. Phineas & Ferb character in porthole with "Carter"  like this plate http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...xed plates/?action=view&current=Brandon-6.jpg
> 4. Daisy Duck in porthole with "Christina"
> 5. Donald in porthole with "Joe"
> 6. Mickey inporthole with "Rob"
> 
> I would also like to request the Mickey with surfboard (from 4 posts ago from trekygirl).  Could you write "The Hicks Family & The Hudson Family Bahama cruise ~ November 2011"
> 
> Thanks so very much and ever so grateful! ~Leslie


welcome


----------



## ladybug23

Jordak - you truly are awesome!!!!!!

thanks so very much for all your hard work - my family is going to be so surprised and excited!!!

~Leslie


----------



## scottishandproud

Hi Jordak, if possible could you personalise 4 number plates with the following names please?

Mandy
Allan
Blair
Cameron

I realise i might be too late as we board the magic on the 8th of Oct for our first Disney Cruise, anything Disney would really be appreciated 
Thanx Mandy


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

Jordak, you rock!   Your designs are incredible.  Do you have anything for a Holiday Cruise?  We're cruising the Dream, Bahamas, December 22-26, 2011.  Thanks!


----------



## 4butlers

Hi there!
Could I please get a few Dream Porthole license plates with:

Mr. Incredible: Nick
Elastigirl: Traci
Violet: Peyton
Dash: Wyett

I would also love these with "The Butler Family"
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...Posted Designs/castawaycaymickeyminnie-23.jpg

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/TheClarkeFamily.jpg

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

scottishandproud said:


> Hi Jordak, if possible could you personalise 4 number plates with the following names please?
> 
> Mandy
> Allan
> Blair
> Cameron
> 
> I realise i might be too late as we board the magic on the 8th of Oct for our first Disney Cruise, anything Disney would really be appreciated
> Thanx Mandy


welcome


----------



## Geneva1156

jordak said:


> Geneva1156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are the right plates.
> 
> Thanks they are perfect....thanks for the super quick turn around..
Click to expand...


----------



## lee122668

Jordak,
Can you please design a few magnets for us....

the plate...tinkerbell with port hole......Disney Wonder...Clara
the plate....Miney with port hole...Disney Wonder...Emily
the plate...Miney with port hole...Disney Wonder...Liana

the black and white Mickey Mouse filled in with names...Liana, Emily and Clara...Disneyland 2011

Something with the Mexican Riveira theme....The Waldrons

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## scottishandproud

jordak said:


> welcome



 OMG Jordak that was so quick and they are just perfect what a wonderful gift you have.

 cant thank you enough especially seeing how busy you are.

off to print them off just now


----------



## lee122668

Jordak,
Can you please design a few magnets for us....

the plate...tinkerbell with port hole......Disney Wonder...Clara
the plate....Miney with port hole...Disney Wonder...Emily
the plate...Mickey with port hole...Disney Wonder...Liana

the black and white Mickey Mouse filled in with names...Liana, Emily and Clara...Disneyland 2011

Something with the Mexican Riveira theme....The Waldrons

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jessrose18

request for jordak!  us on the march 3rd 2012 western caribbean magic cruise would love if you could customize these logos so we can use it as our offical cruise logo!


could we get this logo with the date 3/3/2012 for the date and on the left leave blank so we can later add family names as they come along...also am i allowed to add the names for people, or allow them to, so we dont have to bother you for each familys request?  i am not sure how you prefer.... If not could we have it say Western Caribbean DIS'ers

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...d plates/?action=view&current=pirateflags.jpg

could we also request this logo with March 3rd, 2012 on it?
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...k plates/?action=view&current=magicposter.jpg


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

4butlers said:


> Hi there!
> Could I please get a few Dream Porthole license plates with:
> 
> Mr. Incredible: Nick
> Elastigirl: Traci
> Violet: Peyton
> Dash: Wyett
> 
> I would also love these with "The Butler Family"
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...Posted Designs/castawaycaymickeyminnie-23.jpg
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/TheClarkeFamily.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


Sorry, but with all these requests mounting up, I don't have time to make new designs but will be happy to make some with characters I already have.


----------



## jordak

CaliMouseVacationeer said:


> Jordak, you rock!   Your designs are incredible.  Do you have anything for a Holiday Cruise?  We're cruising the Dream, Bahamas, December 22-26, 2011.  Thanks!


I do have some, but I would prefer that you take a look in my photobucket and have you choose. Thanks


----------



## jordak

lee122668 said:


> Jordak,
> Can you please design a few magnets for us....
> 
> the plate...tinkerbell with port hole......Disney Wonder...Clara
> the plate....Miney with port hole...Disney Wonder...Emily
> the plate...Miney with port hole...Disney Wonder...Liana
> 
> the black and white Mickey Mouse filled in with names...Liana, Emily and Clara...Disneyland 2011
> 
> Something with the Mexican Riveira theme....The Waldrons
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

jessrose18 said:


> request for jordak!  us on the march 3rd 2012 western caribbean magic cruise would love if you could customize these logos so we can use it as our offical cruise logo!
> 
> 
> could we get this logo with the date 3/3/2012 for the date and on the left leave blank so we can later add family names as they come along...also am i allowed to add the names for people, or allow them to, so we dont have to bother you for each familys request?  i am not sure how you prefer.... If not could we have it say Western Caribbean DIS'ers
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...d plates/?action=view&current=pirateflags.jpg
> 
> could we also request this logo with March 3rd, 2012 on it?
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...k plates/?action=view&current=magicposter.jpg
> 
> 
> thanks!!!!!!


Welcome! Since it is dated and not a blank, feel free to add the names as needed. Probably lot easier because I am questionable when it comes to me doing these.


----------



## DesignerDestinations

Dear Jordak,

I have looked at thousands of your beautiful graphics and can't seem to find the names I'm looking for.   
I am sailing on the Wonder Nov. 27- Dec. 4, 2011
I was wondering if you could make name magnets for me. 

DANIKA:   Minnie Mouse porthole 

ETHAN:  Pirates.   cruise type

DONNA:  Minnie Cruise style 

Also Pirate Mickey and friends on  Wonder with pirates that says THE WULLNER'S and date. Big design.

If you are too busy, I so understand. But just Wondering..


----------



## Cruella 66

You all are so talented!  How do you make these?  Do you have a graphic program or something?  I bought magnetic paper but I am unsure of how to use it.  What kind of magnets do you put on your door and how do you decide how many?  I guess I need to find a magnet 101 thread....


----------



## jessrose18

Thanks jordak!  I really appreciate it!  They are great

-march 3rd western cruisers


----------



## 4butlers

jordak said:


> Sorry, but with all these requests mounting up, I don't have time to make new designs but will be happy to make some with characters I already have.



No problems! I totally understand. Thank you so much for these!!
Instead, could I possibly get Dream Porthole plates with:

Minnie & Mickey: Nick & Traci
Tinkerbell: Traci
Lilo: Peyton 
Stitch: Wyett

And two Hogwarts plates, each with:
Peyton 
Wyett

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> You all are so talented!  How do you make these?  Do you have a graphic program or something?  I bought magnetic paper but I am unsure of how to use it.  What kind of magnets do you put on your door and how do you decide how many?  I guess I need to find a magnet 101 thread....


Thanks. I use photoshop and a wacom tablet. Far as what to print them on, somebody else will have to answer that. I just make the design and not real experienced with the rest.


----------



## jordak

DesignerDestinations said:


> Dear Jordak,
> 
> I have looked at thousands of your beautiful graphics and can't seem to find the names I'm looking for.
> I am sailing on the Wonder Nov. 27- Dec. 4, 2011
> I was wondering if you could make name magnets for me.
> 
> DANIKA:   Minnie Mouse porthole
> 
> ETHAN:  Pirates.   cruise type
> 
> DONNA:  Minnie Cruise style
> 
> Also Pirate Mickey and friends on  Wonder with pirates that says THE WULLNER'S and date. Big design.
> 
> If you are too busy, I so understand. But just Wondering..


I understand what you want for Danika, but I am clueless to what you want for the others.


----------



## jordak

4butlers said:


> No problems! I totally understand. Thank you so much for these!!
> Instead, could I possibly get Dream Porthole plates with:
> 
> Minnie & Mickey: Nick & Traci
> Tinkerbell: Traci
> Lilo: Peyton
> Stitch: Wyett
> 
> And two Hogwarts plates, each with:
> Peyton
> Wyett
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Welcome!!


----------



## DesignerDestinations

For Ethan any name magnet with a pirate theme
For Donna any name magnet, like the Minnie porthole
For Danika any name magnet like Minnie in Porthole
For the Wullner, any graphic of pirate theme Wonder ship.

I looked through all of your graphics and saw the wonder ith Mickey and friends. Not sure if you can add name. If not, anything with the ship and pirate.

Sorry to confuse you, but if you knew me, I was born confused! Lol


----------



## 4butlers

jordak said:


> Welcome!!



Wow!! That was fast!! Thank you so so much!! I really appreciate it! My family will be so surprised!!


----------



## Grooovertoo

JORDAK ,
Would I be able to get the following?

Tigger License plate - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/Rich.jpg
Have it say DARLA

Tangled License plate http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Lily-1.jpg
For the Disney Dream and for DANA

Steamboat Willie DREAM - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...nets/Disney blank plates/magazine-cover-1.jpg
Have it say The Comptons October 9th  13th

Sorry Were On Vacation - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/CharityStark.jpg
Have it say The Comptons

Indiana Jones License plate with DAVE
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Collin.jpg

Dream Ship with Mickey Ears Sunset and have it list OCTOBER 2011?

Thanks for all you do and giving out some Disney Magic of your own.

Dave


----------



## jordak

Grooovertoo said:


> JORDAK ,
> Would I be able to get the following?
> 
> Tigger License plate - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/Rich.jpg
> Have it say DARLA
> 
> Tangled License plate http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Lily-1.jpg
> For the Disney Dream and for DANA
> 
> Steamboat Willie DREAM - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...nets/Disney blank plates/magazine-cover-1.jpg
> Have it say The Comptons October 9th  13th
> 
> Sorry Were On Vacation - http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/CharityStark.jpg
> Have it say The Comptons
> 
> Indiana Jones License plate with DAVE
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Collin.jpg
> 
> Dream Ship with Mickey Ears Sunset and have it list OCTOBER 2011?
> 
> Thanks for all you do and giving out some Disney Magic of your own.
> 
> Dave


Not sure what the last design you wanted is so I didn't get to that one.


----------



## jordak

*Sorry, but need to step away again. My wish to only have people request one or two designs is starting to turn into long lists again. Much as my ego would love to cover every door with my work, I am not getting anytime to make my own designs. Will be back after I recharge again.*


----------



## Grooovertoo

jordak said:


> Not sure what the last design you wanted is so I didn't get to that one.



No worries...THANKS SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## ajaysmom825

Jordak,

Your creations are amazing. If you have time, would you please customize these designs?
Got Verandah: http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/GotVerandah-3.jpg
Have it say Dave & Angela

Pumpkin http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/pumpkin.jpg
With Patti & Damien

We cruise October 30th on the Dream.

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## jordak

ajaysmom825 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Your creations are amazing. If you have time, would you please customize these designs?
> Got Verandah: http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/GotVerandah-3.jpg
> Have it say Dave & Angela
> 
> Pumpkin http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/pumpkin.jpg
> With Patti & Damien
> 
> We cruise October 30th on the Dream.
> 
> Thanks,
> Angela


----------



## jordak

*Seriously this time, on a brief break. *


----------



## headinaviceboy

Hi Jordak,

Your creations are fantastic. 

Please could you do me a couple of designs. I have looked through your existing ones and can't find the names I need.

I would like:

Tangled Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MOLLY

Perry the Platypus Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MARTIN

Tinkerbell Licence Plate for the Magic with the name MEL

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## SteelersLover

jordak said:


> *Seriously this time, on a brief break. *




being respectful of the NEED for breaks of any kind and for any reason. Just stopped by to say "thanks" as I have the good fortune of having a son with a very popular name... I was able to "sample" from those already created.. THANKS .. your plates are great!


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

Hi Jordak, no rush on these, but when you're back from break and get the chance, could you make these plates for me?

1.  Minnie Dream porthole, name: EMILY

2.  Sorry We're on Vacation:  The Liens

3.  The one with Mickey and Pals on the dream inside the mickey head (not sure what this one is called), with:  [first line] Holiday Cruise; [second line] December 22 - 26, 2011.

Thank you so much!!  Again, no rush on these, but can't wait to show them off on the cruise!


----------



## Cruella 66

I'm not asking for anything to be made, just asking questions...hope that's okay.  So, you customize the pretty pictures you do for others, then they print them?


----------



## BELLE16127

Your work is AMAZING!!!!!  I check every now and then to look at your "NEW" work.  You are very talented.  I am hoping (if you don't mind)  to pick one of your designs for the Magic to use on our door.  I am not asking for personalization, actually it kind of freaks me out how some people send you lists with SOOOO many requests!!!!

Please let us know that it is ok to use some allready made....We are sailing on the October 22 Magic 6th cruise but it never gets less exciting!!!!!

Thanks again for sharing your talent with all of us here they are wonderful


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> I'm not asking for anything to be made, just asking questions...hope that's okay.  So, you customize the pretty pictures you do for others, then they print them?


Questions are fine. Yeah, I make the design, then you can request what you want it to say, then it is up to you to print them.


----------



## jordak

BELLE16127 said:


> Your work is AMAZING!!!!!  I check every now and then to look at your "NEW" work.  You are very talented.  I am hoping (if you don't mind)  to pick one of your designs for the Magic to use on our door.  I am not asking for personalization, actually it kind of freaks me out how some people send you lists with SOOOO many requests!!!!
> 
> Please let us know that it is ok to use some allready made....We are sailing on the October 22 Magic 6th cruise but it never gets less exciting!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your talent with all of us here they are wonderful


Haha, I freak out on the long lists too! Many occasions I have had somebody ask for 25+ designs per request. It burns me out pretty quick.

Sure that is perfectly fine and I really appreciate you asking. Not real sure you can find something that will work for you though. I rarely make anything that is just generic to use with the exception of some license plates.


----------



## milliepie

ssanders79 said:


> The file was small so I recreated it without the name and made it much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Support Our Troops Mickey Ears Ribbon by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Wow, you did a great job re-creating my ribbon. You can tell that was one of the first things that I ever made, the quality was off.  I'm getting better as time passes.  I have that and a bunch more blank ones in my 4 shared for anyone needing a different color.  Follow the ribbon to the link.


----------



## milliepie

Zandy595 said:


>



I love this pic!


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Sorry I meant Goofy is on the prow of Disney Magic  I am curious about a figurehead on Disney Dream



Hi Bev,

Not sure if you have seen it yet, but I found this pic of the new Fantasy characters on the stern.  It's Dumbo!


----------



## milliepie

Still not doing requests.  Just wanted to post a few new things I've been working on when I get a break here and there.  Please feel free to use my blanks, but please don't sell them.  













This was a request for a "What happens at Disney Stays at Disney" design and here was my try for them.  Maybe someone here can use it too if they like these characters.  I can change the background color and wording, but as I said before I'm not personalizing right now, so just a generic quick change can be done.


----------



## tanda4556

Milliepie, 

Thank you for providing great graphics!  I used many of your blanks and put our sailing dates and names when we sailed in February.  Our kids had wonderful time decorating our door, and we can't wait to do that again next year.  Looking forward to seeing Fantasy related ones!


----------



## SteelersLover

Milliepie
 I love your graphics.. I am surprised that there are no Steelers mickey heads available.,.... sniff sniff. I thought EVERYONE loves the Steelers...


----------



## milliepie

tanda4556 said:
			
		

> Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you for providing great graphics! I used many of your blanks and put our sailing dates and names when we sailed in February. Our kids had wonderful time decorating our door, and we can't wait to do that again next year. Looking forward to seeing Fantasy related ones!



Always a pleasure.  They are so fun to make.  I just wish I had more time.  I have a couple Fantasy related ones in there, but I hope to make some more when time permits.  



SteelersLover said:


> Milliepie
> I love your graphics.. I am surprised that there are no Steelers mickey heads available.,.... sniff sniff. I thought EVERYONE loves the Steelers...



Ahh, but there is.  Sometimes the second page gets missed.


----------



## kimistry6

milliepie said:


> Still not doing requests.  Just wanted to post a few new things I've been working on when I get a break here and there.  Please feel free to use my blanks, but please don't sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)



Milliepie - Thanks so much for making the 2012 DCL date.  I put the date on our cabin door each year, and I was afraid I wouldn't have "2012" since your not designing right now.  I am so happy now.


----------



## goofymom68

Millipie,
I just had to put in my two cents worth also. Your disigns are fabulous!!!! I am using several to create magnets for our door. I appreciate you having blanks so that I don't have to feel guilty asking for personalizations.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all of it!


----------



## disneybride96

I agree! Very nice Millipie!

I am going to throw a challenge out there for anyone more talented than myself. I need something with this theme:

2011 Disney Trifecta
January- WDW
October- DLR
November- DCL 

I was thinking something with both castles and a ship (dream)....my ideas are just more advanced than my talents!


----------



## SteelersLover

Thanks to Milliepie... My DS7 will love the Steelers Mickey heads!! (and so will I)!!!!!


----------



## cluna

I have searched and searched these boards and I can't seem to find a DISign for first aid kits that I plan to make for our FE. 

Does anyone have a DISign for this? Or can anyone point me in the right direction?  

Thanks!


----------



## cctimmom

milliepie said:


>



Are there any New England Patriots or Boston Red Sox designs out there


----------



## SteelersLover

cctimmom said:


> Are there any New England Patriots or Boston Red Sox designs out there



Unfortunately my DS7 was brainwashed by his Chelsea, MA located dad.. So i was forced to look for, and did find, a Patriots Mickey.  Click on the steelers head in Milliepies post and when it takes you to the website / photobucket, prss sports ball mickey heads link to the right..

These are great, again, thanks Milliepie!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cluna said:


> I have searched and searched these boards and I can't seem to find a DISign for first aid kits that I plan to make for our FE.
> 
> Does anyone have a DISign for this? Or can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!



If no one here has one, I'd try on the creative DISigns boards:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430332
Or you could try making your own and show us what you come up with!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

SteelersLover said:


> Unfortunately my DS7 was brainwashed by his Chelsea, MA located dad.. So i was forced to look for, and did find, a Patriots Mickey.



Brainwashed?!  I thought only Steelers fans were brainwashd?!?!


----------



## cctimmom

Thank you Steelerslover... I knew there had to be something without reinventing the wheel (orMickey!)


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Milliepie, your designs are beautiful and I just wanted to say Thank you for sharing them with all of us!!!  My DH is going to love the Steelers ears!  You don't happen to have Pittsburgh Pirate ears do you? I looked in the sports folder on your share site but didn't see any.  I wasn't sure if they might be hiding somewhere else that I didn't look.  I would love to have those for Pirate night!

Thanks!!!


----------



## my three girls

We're crusing on the Dream over New Years. I saw the 2012 magnet and was wondering if there's any more New Years stuff out there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Aww thanks for the love guys.  I appreciate it!  




Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Milliepie, your designs are beautiful and I just wanted to say Thank you for sharing them with all of us!!!  My DH is going to love the Steelers ears!  You don't happen to have Pittsburgh Pirate ears do you? I looked in the sports folder on your share site but didn't see any.  I wasn't sure if they might be hiding somewhere else that I didn't look.  I would love to have those for Pirate night!
> 
> Thanks!!!




I don't have one of those yet.  I just finished up my finals and have some free time this week.  I think I can squeeze one in for you.  I have some other pirate stuff too if you want to take a look for now. Just follow the link to my folder. 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/KJDQArxw/Pirates.html


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

If you have time that would be great!!!  If not, don't worry about it, I know I will find plenty of awesome pirate designs on your site!

Thanks for sharing the magic!


----------



## ladybug23

Milliepie - your work is great.  I know you are busy with school and not taking requests right now, but do you have plans to make the life preserver for the Fantasy 2012?  I used your Dream 2011 for some magnets and am looking forward to the possibility of you having one for the Fantasy some time down the road...

All of the disigners AMAZE me!  Seriously, not a creative bone in my body!

Thanks! Leslie


----------



## mickeyluv

I am helping a friend with her door signs for an upcoming Disney cruise and I am wondering if there is anyone here who can help with me a couple of designs.  First I'd really like one of the Disney stick people (dad, mom, boy, boy) and (dad, mom, girl, boy).  The next one is the calendar.  Does anyone know who made that one?  Thanks so much for any help!!!


----------



## JacksGirlz

This thread is great.  Thanks for all of the graphics.


----------



## kelbel5355

Hi,

I've been searching the boards to find out.  I see that Millipie and Jordak are no longer taking requests, is there another link to explore or another person taking requests?  

Kind Regards,
Kelly


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## jordak

kelbel5355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been searching the boards to find out.  I see that Millipie and Jordak are no longer taking requests, is there another link to explore or another person taking requests?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Kelly


I can do a few if you are seriously desperate.


----------



## headinaviceboy

Hi Jordak,

Your creations are fantastic. 

Please could you do me a couple of designs. I have looked through all your existing ones and can't find the names I need.

If you could spare the time to do the following it would be really great!!!

Tangled Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MOLLY

Perry the Platypus Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MARTIN

Tinkerbell Licence Plate for the Magic with the name MEL

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## jordak

headinaviceboy said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Your creations are fantastic.
> 
> Please could you do me a couple of designs. I have looked through all your existing ones and can't find the names I need.
> 
> If you could spare the time to do the following it would be really great!!!
> 
> Tangled Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MOLLY
> 
> Perry the Platypus Licence Plate for The Magic with the name MARTIN
> 
> Tinkerbell Licence Plate for the Magic with the name MEL
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Martin


----------



## PaigeandAshersMom

Hi Jordak!
   Thank you for sharing your wonderful gift with the rest of us Disney fans!  I'm not sure if you're still taking a break, or if you are back to taking requests.... if still on a break, no worries and sorry for bugging you; if you're taking requests, would you please make

- Tigger license plate for Disney Dream -  ASHER
- Tangled license plate for Disney Dream - PAIGE
- Mickey & Minnie sitting on the beach and something about celebrating our 10th anniversary (Jamie and Daniel) on Jan 5, 2012

We have 96 more days to, so no hurry.
Many Thanks!


----------



## breakingd_awn

cluna said:


> I have searched and searched these boards and I can't seem to find a DISign for first aid kits that I plan to make for our FE.
> 
> Does anyone have a DISign for this? Or can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!



That is such a great idea! I also thought of the first aid kit,but never thought a label.I'd like to see whatever you come up with


----------



## jordak

PaigeandAshersMom said:


> Hi Jordak!
> Thank you for sharing your wonderful gift with the rest of us Disney fans!  I'm not sure if you're still taking a break, or if you are back to taking requests.... if still on a break, no worries and sorry for bugging you; if you're taking requests, would you please make
> 
> - Tigger license plate for Disney Dream -  ASHER
> - Tangled license plate for Disney Dream - PAIGE
> - Mickey & Minnie sitting on the beach and something about celebrating our 10th anniversary (Jamie and Daniel) on Jan 5, 2012
> 
> We have 96 more days to, so no hurry.
> Many Thanks!


I will occasionally  take a request or two so you are in luck today.


----------



## PaigeandAshersMom

jordak said:


> I will occasionally  take a request or two so you are in luck today.
> 
> Thanks, Jordak!  They are amazing and I know my kiddos are going to be soooo excited when I show them.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## l4dk

kohsamuichris said:


> Any chance you could change the Pineas and & Ferb picture for my upcoming cruise. We are going to parasail at CC, the kids would get a kick out of this one.
> 
> The Reed Family
> Disney Dream Cruise
> August 21st-25th 2011.
> 
> If you can, it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



Hello,

Sorry I am totally lost, any idea on how I can get this design personalize for our upcoming trip?

The Aucar Family
Kevin's 13th Birthday Basch
11-11-11
 Thanks a million


----------



## jordak

l4dk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I am totally lost, any idea on how I can get this design personalize for our upcoming trip?
> 
> The Aucar Family
> Kevin's 13th Birthday Basch
> 11-11-11
> Thanks a million


That was a design that somebody made for their trip and I don't think they ever intended to reproduce it.


----------



## l4dk

Oh, so sad my kids love Phineas and Ferb and I will love to surprise them? Do you have anything like that? Sorry to bother you I am not sure if you are taking requests at this time.


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

You guys are so lucky!  I've been trying to get personalized ones, but no luck.  I think my timing's off, and I don't want to pester anyone, especially since Jordak and Millipie have been so good to everyone.  Does anyone know of other DISigners taking personalization requests?


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

jordak said:


> I will occasionally  take a request or two so you are in luck today.



Hi Jorak, was wondering if you could take a request for one -- I found one of yours for my son that will work, but couldn't find one for my daughter (can't do something for one and not the other!)  Could you do a Tangled one for the name Alexandra for the Dream?

Thanks so much!  BTW, what part of Nebraska?  (GO HUSKERS!)


----------



## jordak

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Hi Jorak, was wondering if you could take a request for one -- I found one of yours for my son that will work, but couldn't find one for my daughter (can't do something for one and not the other!)  Could you do a Tangled one for the name Alexandra for the Dream?
> 
> Thanks so much!  BTW, what part of Nebraska?  (GO HUSKERS!)


If you are a Huskers fan, of course I can!! Grand Island area. You originally from Nebraska? Funny the number of Nebraska natives I have come across on these boards.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

jordak said:


> If you are a Huskers fan, of course I can!! Grand Island area. You originally from Nebraska? Funny the number of Nebraska natives I have come across on these boards.



A thousand thank yous!

Grand Island -- I know it well!  I went to UNK (back when it was KSC)!  Small world!  Thanks again!  (And wow!  that was quick!)


----------



## EEsloveDis

Has anyone ever seen a horse themed Mickey Ears?  I've been looking online to design our magnets but am not having much luck. 

Thanks


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

Hi Jordak,

Any chance I could get a Mickey Dream porthole with the name Eric, and a Minnie Dream porthole with the name Emily?  I searched through your whole portfolio, and you'd think someone would have had these ones done already! I didnt want to bother you, but i just love your porthole designs (and of course wish I could cover my door with all your designs!). Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

CaliMouseVacationeer said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Any chance I could get a Mickey Dream porthole with the name Eric, and a Minnie Dream porthole with the name Emily?  I searched through your whole portfolio, and you'd think someone would have had these ones done already! I didnt want to bother you, but i just love your porthole designs (and of course wish I could cover my door with all your designs!). Thanks!!


Sure, no problem


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

Thank you so much Jordak!!  My kids are going to love these!


----------



## Mickeygolf

Hi Jordak, any chance I can get a Tangled Dream Porthole license with Paige on it?  You made some others for me earlier this year.  Thanks!!!


----------



## l4dk

jordak said:


> That was a design that somebody made for their trip and I don't think they ever intended to reproduce it.


Jordak,

Oh, so sad my kids love Phineas and Ferb and I will love to surprise them? Do you have anything like that? Sorry to bother you I am not sure if you are taking requests at this time.


----------



## jordak

Mickeygolf said:


> Hi Jordak, any chance I can get a Tangled Dream Porthole license with Paige on it?  You made some others for me earlier this year.  Thanks!!!


just happen to have one already.


----------



## jordak

l4dk said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Oh, so sad my kids love Phineas and Ferb and I will love to surprise them? Do you have anything like that? Sorry to bother you I am not sure if you are taking requests at this time.


Sorry but I don't


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

Jordak-
If you have time, could I please get the following:

Mickey Pirate Wanted Poster
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lank plates/?action=view&current=WantedV3.jpg
Disney Fantasy, May 19, 2012

Castaway Cay (with Nemo animals in the water)
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=castawaycay_nemo-1.jpg
May 19, 2012

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mom Minnie

Jordak -- if you are back to taking requests, we would love to have the following designs personalized:

Disney Dream porthole with Stitch -- Megan

Disney Dream porthole with Minnie -- Brianne


Thank you so much if you have the time to make these.  You are so kind to help those of us with no talent!


----------



## fluvannaj

Jordak,

You made some great license tags for my family when we traveled in 2009.  We are doing a 50th birthday cruise for my husband on the Dream in October with my parents, his parents and a couple of cousins.    I've found Dream tags you had already made for the cousins (Sam and Amy so easy names) with the character in the port hole, but would love one for my in-laws and my parents and birthday one for my husband.

Dream Tag with Daisy and Donald with Grandma and Grandpa

Dream Tag with Minnie and Mickey with Grandy and Pop

and Birthday Cake reading Happy 50th Birthday Jerry!  October 25, 2011, Disney Dream.


Thanks so much for all the time you put in making our trips more special!!!


Fluvanna


----------



## jordak

LadyOfNawlins said:


> Jordak-
> If you have time, could I please get the following:
> 
> Mickey Pirate Wanted Poster
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lank plates/?action=view&current=WantedV3.jpg
> Disney Fantasy, May 19, 2012
> 
> Castaway Cay (with Nemo animals in the water)
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=castawaycay_nemo-1.jpg
> May 19, 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!


welcome


----------



## jordak

Mom Minnie said:


> Jordak -- if you are back to taking requests, we would love to have the following designs personalized:
> 
> Disney Dream porthole with Stitch -- Megan
> 
> Disney Dream porthole with Minnie -- Brianne
> 
> 
> Thank you so much if you have the time to make these.  You are so kind to help those of us with no talent!


----------



## jordak

fluvannaj said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You made some great license tags for my family when we traveled in 2009.  We are doing a 50th birthday cruise for my husband on the Dream in October with my parents, his parents and a couple of cousins.    I've found Dream tags you had already made for the cousins (Sam and Amy so easy names) with the character in the port hole, but would love one for my in-laws and my parents and birthday one for my husband.
> 
> Dream Tag with Daisy and Donald with Grandma and Grandpa
> 
> Dream Tag with Minnie and Mickey with Grandy and Pop
> 
> and Birthday Cake reading Happy 50th Birthday Jerry!  October 25, 2011, Disney Dream.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the time you put in making our trips more special!!!
> 
> 
> Fluvanna


welcome


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

Thank you so much!  They are beautiful!


----------



## mickeyluv

Jordak,
I've seen some things recently posted by you and I was just wondering if there was any chance you might could work in a few for me.  I have some really, really great friends going on a Disney cruise for the 1st time ever and I am trying to get them some magnets for them to put on their doors.  I told her about this site and told her I would ask.  My very best friend will be celebrating her 40th birthday while on the cruise and I would absolutely love this one for her...





Her name is Tani, 40th birthday, and the cruise date is November 12 - 19, 2011 on the Disney Magic






Our First "Disney" Cruise
The Spencer's
November 12 - 19, 2011

Also, if you can, would it be possible for me to get this license plate for the girls with these names...Tani, Deidre, Kayla






The same one as above but with Mickey for the guys...Todd, Daniel, Trent, Trey, Ben

You do some fantastic work and I am really in awe of you and everyone else who creates these signs!!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Since everybody does great work here, I'll just leave it up to whoever wants to do this.  Can I have a magnet that says I am an AVON lady?  As long as my name(Maureen) is on it I'm real open as to how it actually looks

Thanks


----------



## dolphingirl47

I get to decorate my door today. We are heading out to the Wonder in about 7 hours and I finally get to use the magnets for which the kind people here provided the graphics. I will post photos of my door when I am back in the UK

Corinna


----------



## jordak

mickeyluv said:


> Jordak,
> I've seen some things recently posted by you and I was just wondering if there was any chance you might could work in a few for me.  I have some really, really great friends going on a Disney cruise for the 1st time ever and I am trying to get them some magnets for them to put on their doors.  I told her about this site and told her I would ask.  My very best friend will be celebrating her 40th birthday while on the cruise and I would absolutely love this one for her...
> 
> 
> Her name is Tani, 40th birthday, and the cruise date is November 12 - 19, 2011 on the Disney Magic
> 
> 
> 
> Our First "Disney" Cruise
> The Spencer's
> November 12 - 19, 2011
> 
> Also, if you can, would it be possible for me to get this license plate for the girls with these names...Tani, Deidre, Kayla
> 
> 
> 
> The same one as above but with Mickey for the guys...Todd, Daniel, Trent, Trey, Ben
> 
> You do some fantastic work and I am really in awe of you and everyone else who creates these signs!!!



Here you go


----------



## fluvannaj

jordak said:


> welcome


Thank you so much!!!!   I really appreciate the time you put in to help us all make our cruises more magical!

 Fluvanna


----------



## mickeyluv

jordak said:


> Here you go



Jordak,
Thank you so very much!  My friends are going to absolutely love these and I can't wait to show her what you did for them!  I appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Octoberbride03 said:


> Since everybody does great work here, I'll just leave it up to whoever wants to do this.  Can I have a magnet that says I am an AVON lady?  As long as my name(Maureen) is on it I'm real open as to how it actually looks
> 
> Thanks







Will this work?

Or this?


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Hello Jordak,
We'll be on the 8 night Magic cruise December 30-January 7th. Have you created any New Year's designs? If so, could you please put The Simonds on one for us? I was thinking something with Mickey Mouse ear fireworks or party hats and horns.
Thank you.


----------



## jitsb

cruisecrasher, those Avon pictures are amazing! 

Jordak, I was searching through your photobucket account because you made us such amazing magnets for our cruise last year in the Med and we received such compliments about them! Our next cruise is coming up in Dec and I can't imagine going on it without one of your designs on our door! 

I did discover this Christmas themed DISign; http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/fireplace.jpg and was wondering, is it possible to alter it at all? If so, we'd like to have 4 stockings with Jason, Sarah, Ian and Tyler written on them and our cruise information at the bottom: Christmas Magic Cruise December 24-30 2011. I wasn't sure if you were taking any requests, but we'd love it if you are!

And, no matter what, I do want to say thank you so much for sharing your amazing talent with us!


----------



## wrongwayfeldman

I would love to have a magnet when you have the time...no hurry, though. We don't leave until July of 2012.

I love the one with Mickey and Minnie looking at the sunset on Castaway Cay, with the Dream in the background and two little Mickeys building a sandcastle. Could you add two little Minnies in the sand also, to represent our girls? The Corona and wine glass with the ipod are perfect. In the sand, could you write Doolady Family Cruise and somehow incorporate all of our names across the top or bottom or in the sand?

Troy and Michele
Kayla
Anna
Will
Max

Disney Dream, July 22, 2012

Thank you so much!


----------



## wrongwayfeldman

Another request, please, and again, no hurry. My kids would love the Phineus and Ferb one. Our info is:

Doolady Family
Disney Dream
July 22, 2012

and a Phineus and Ferb one for our friends:
Painter Family
Disney Dream
June 2012

Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jitsb said:


> cruisecrasher, those Avon pictures are amazing!



Thanks!  
After watching Jordak have all the fun, I figured I'd jump on the first "anyone who wants to" request.

Plus I'm a sucker for princess-y type stuff, so that was fun.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hi Jordak!
I just went through all your designs, and wow!  What beautiful work!!!  I believe you are still on a break, but when you come back, if you could edit either one of these (your choice!) for me, I would greatly appreciate it!  We don't leave until June of next year - so no rush at all.

Do you (or anyone?) plan to make any specific for the cruises leaving NYC?







Disney Magic
June 2 - 10, 2012






2012


Thank you to everyone else posting pictures too - it's been fun to save some of them!  There is so much amazing work and clever ideas!  I really look forward to making our magnets.


----------



## jordak

jitsb said:


> cruisecrasher, those Avon pictures are amazing!
> 
> Jordak, I was searching through your photobucket account because you made us such amazing magnets for our cruise last year in the Med and we received such compliments about them! Our next cruise is coming up in Dec and I can't imagine going on it without one of your designs on our door!
> 
> I did discover this Christmas themed DISign; http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/fireplace.jpg and was wondering, is it possible to alter it at all? If so, we'd like to have 4 stockings with Jason, Sarah, Ian and Tyler written on them and our cruise information at the bottom: Christmas Magic Cruise December 24-30 2011. I wasn't sure if you were taking any requests, but we'd love it if you are!
> 
> And, no matter what, I do want to say thank you so much for sharing your amazing talent with us!


Not really taking requests. I just do a few once in awhile.


----------



## jordak

brookelizabeth said:


> Hi Jordak!
> I just went through all your designs, and wow!  What beautiful work!!!  I believe you are still on a break, but when you come back, if you could edit either one of these (your choice!) for me, I would greatly appreciate it!  We don't leave until June of next year - so no rush at all.
> 
> Do you (or anyone?) plan to make any specific for the cruises leaving NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Magic
> June 2 - 10, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 2012
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone else posting pictures too - it's been fun to save some of them!  There is so much amazing work and clever ideas!  I really look forward to making our magnets.


No plans for NYC. Pretty much have lost the desire to make anything Disney right now. Just not feeling it.


----------



## Octoberbride03

cruisecrasher said:


> Will this work?
> 
> Or this?



OH WOW

These are awesome.  Thank you so much.  Nice bright spot in a long long day


----------



## cruisecrasher

Octoberbride03 said:


> OH WOW
> 
> These are awesome.  Thank you so much.  Nice bright spot in a long long day



You're welcome!


----------



## Nesser480

jordak said:


> I will occasionally  take a request or two so you are in luck today.



I Love Love Love these designs! My and My Husband are on The Disney Magic  
October 22, 2011 for our first anniversary!
I would love to see if we could get these to decorate our state room door

Vanessa Minnie License
Jonathan Mickey License

Vanessa and Jonathan 
Mickey and Minnie on the beach

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jordak said:


> No plans for NYC. Pretty much have lost the desire to make anything Disney right now. Just not feeling it.



Understandable!    Thank you so very much for BOTH the designs, I cannot wait to show them off!!!


----------



## l4dk

Cruisecrasher,
Any chance of doing a magnet for our upcoming cruise on November 10, 2011, for the Aucar Family celebrating Kevin's 13th birthday with the Phineas and Ferb theme if possible in Castaway.
Thank you so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

l4dk said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> Any chance of doing a magnet for our upcoming cruise on November 10, 2011, for the Aucar Family celebrating Kevin's 13th birthday with the Phineas and Ferb theme if possible in Castaway.
> Thank you so much.



I'll see what I can get done during naptime.


----------



## l4dk

cruisecrasher said:


> I'll see what I can get done during naptime.



Thank you


----------



## cruisecrasher

l4dk said:


> Thank you


----------



## jordak

Nesser480 said:


> I Love Love Love these designs! My and My Husband are on The Disney Magic
> October 22, 2011 for our first anniversary!
> I would love to see if we could get these to decorate our state room door
> 
> Vanessa Minnie License
> Jonathan Mickey License
> 
> Vanessa and Jonathan
> Mickey and Minnie on the beach
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Welcome


----------



## cctimmom

Hi!  Can you do the Mickey Birthday Cake saying

Happy 40th Birthday Julie
October 9-13, 2011

Disney Dream (if that matters)

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

cctimmom said:


> Hi!  Can you do the Mickey Birthday Cake saying
> 
> Happy 40th Birthday Julie
> October 9-13, 2011
> 
> Disney Dream (if that matters)
> 
> Thanks!


welcome!


----------



## jasec2

Hi Marty,
I love your designs-they are really creative! If you have time, could you please make me two license plates?
break out Donald with the name Jane
Pirate Mickey with the name Karl
Thank you so much! You are very talented!!
Jessica


----------



## l4dk

cruisecrasher said:


>



Wow. Thank you so much. It's amazing. Thank you again for your time and hard work. My kids will love it.  Will it be too much ask if you can change the date to 11-11-11?  That is actually my son's b-day and we will be onboard.


----------



## cctimmom

Hi again... and thank you for your work!

Can you do one of these that has October 9-13, 2011 on one ear... and Jimmy & Julie on the other

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...nets/Posted Designs/th_half_ears_design-1.jpg

*******

At the bottom Jimmy & Julie  October 2011
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/dreamwatercolor.jpg

*******

Do you have any Bahamas / Caribbean scroll maps (I saw one for Alaska)?  If so, anything that you can add our information (Jimmy & Julie... Disney Dream... October 9-13, 2011... etc)

THANK YOU!


----------



## cruisecrasher

No problem!



l4dk said:


> Wow. Thank you so much. It's amazing. Thank you again for your time and hard work. My kids will love it.  Will it be too much ask if you can change the date to 11-11-11?  That is actually my son's b-day and we will be onboard.










These links should be right!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Was messing around with some Big Apple Designs...
What do y'all think?


----------



## ladybug23

cruisecrasher said:


> Was messing around with some Big Apple Designs...
> What do y'all think?



Oh!  I really like the DCL logo with the apple.  Both look good, but I am definitely partial to the logo.  GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Laurie12820

Oh!  We are sailing from New York, but not the inaugural.  I love both of them!


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Marty,
> I love your designs-they are really creative! If you have time, could you please make me two license plates?
> break out Donald with the name Jane
> Pirate Mickey with the name Karl
> Thank you so much! You are very talented!!
> Jessica


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Was messing around with some Big Apple Designs...
> What do y'all think?


nice ideas!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> nice ideas!



Thanks.  I'm playing with some playbill type ideas too.


----------



## moet7

Hi
If you have some time, I would really appreciate your talents in designing something for my 50th Birthday on the Dream....dates would be Dec 1 - 4, 2011.  Name:  Maureen

A long time ago I had seen something for a birthday magnet that had Mickey Balloons all over it with the "50" being in the center of the balloon.

Anything with the Fab 5 with the balloons......or just Mickey would be great.  

Thanks in advance if you have the time.

I have also gotten wonder designs from you in the past.


----------



## jasec2

jordak said:


> Welcome!



Hi Marty-
These are so great!! Thank you so much. I hate to be a pain but it should read Jane, not Kathy. If you have time, I would appreciate it. Then I will have them for the whole family. Thank you so much!!!
Jessica


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Marty-
> These are so great!! Thank you so much. I hate to be a pain but it should read Jane, not Kathy. If you have time, I would appreciate it. Then I will have them for the whole family. Thank you so much!!!
> Jessica


Sorry, my mistake. Kathy was the last name I used and forgot to change it.


----------



## BryBry3

love the 4th of july one


----------



## jordak

moet7 said:


> Hi
> If you have some time, I would really appreciate your talents in designing something for my 50th Birthday on the Dream....dates would be Dec 1 - 4, 2011.  Name:  Maureen
> 
> A long time ago I had seen something for a birthday magnet that had Mickey Balloons all over it with the "50" being in the center of the balloon.
> 
> Anything with the Fab 5 with the balloons......or just Mickey would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you have the time.
> 
> I have also gotten wonder designs from you in the past.


You probably can find a design like that one on the design board. I am avoiding doing any custom designs because I just don't have the desire to make anything Disney right now.


----------



## moet7

Thanks for the fast reply......I will look there.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> Oh!  We are sailing from New York, but not the inaugural.  I love both of them!



Feel free to use 'em!  That's what they're there for.


----------



## happytime

Hi Jordak,

Your designs are so amazing, I love them all. But alas, my door won't hold ALL of them. (LOL).  

While I was searching your designs, I fell upon this one ..the message in a bottle at Castaway Cay. OMG, I would sooo love it if you could personalize it for me. 

Here is the link: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ates/?action=view&current=bottleonbeach-1.jpg


Our date on Castaway Cay is 11-1-11 or Nov 1, 11 and where it says "living it up on Castaway Cay....please add Mike and Terry are... thanks!!

That would be the bomb. Thank you.


----------



## jordak

happytime said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Your designs are so amazing, I love them all. But alas, my door won't hold ALL of them. (LOL).
> 
> While I was searching your designs, I fell upon this one ..the message in a bottle at Castaway Cay. OMG, I would sooo love it if you could personalize it for me.
> 
> Here is the link: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ates/?action=view&current=bottleonbeach-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Our date on Castaway Cay is 11-1-11 or Nov 1, 11 and where it says "living it up on Castaway Cay....please add Mike and Terry are... thanks!!
> 
> That would be the bomb. Thank you.


 Sure, happy to!


----------



## SteelersLover

JORDAK- I have so avoided asking given your "break" from taking requests.  I am travelling with two with "different" names and can't find any matches in your online catalogue. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.. just two of those basic Disney Dream liscene plates with either Minnie or MIckey.   names are 
D'Yanna    and    Jaiden
Thanks a bunch in advance, and if you are still not doing things, thanks anyway for your catalogue


----------



## jordak

SteelersLover said:


> JORDAK- I have so avoided asking given your "break" from taking requests.  I am travelling with two with "different" names and can't find any matches in your online catalogue. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.. just two of those basic Disney Dream liscene plates with either Minnie or MIckey.   names are
> D'Yanna    and    Jaiden
> Thanks a bunch in advance, and if you are still not doing things, thanks anyway for your catalogue


Sure, here you go.


----------



## cctimmom

hi... I posted a couple up (#619) asking for a couple designs... if there's not time... no big deal at all... just wasn't sure if you missed it.  Regardless, I have a couple of your awesome designs to adorn my door and I'm so excited to be setting sail in less than 3 days... 

THANKS!


----------



## jordak

cctimmom said:


> hi... I posted a couple up (#619) asking for a couple designs... if there's not time... no big deal at all... just wasn't sure if you missed it.  Regardless, I have a couple of your awesome designs to adorn my door and I'm so excited to be setting sail in less than 3 days...
> 
> THANKS!


Sorry, here you go.


----------



## pinkxray

Jordak- Can  I please have these two designs? We leave in less than 2 weeks and I just realized I have been so busy getting things for our FE gifts we have almost nothing for our door

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/pirateflags.jpg

Disney Dream/The Grady Family/ October 20-23,2011

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed%
The Grady's


----------



## SteelersLover

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.




Thanks Jordak- I can assure you, these will be appreciated!


----------



## cctimmom

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasec2

Thank you!!!


----------



## happytime

deleted ..


----------



## grlzmom

Would it be possible to get 2 of the pumkin with 2011 designs? 

One with Simons Family and one with Soler Family?

Would also like one of the sorry we're on vacation ones with Soler Family.

Please and Thanks!


----------



## Cruella 66

Jordak, as I said before, I admire your wonderful work!  

I know you're taking a break and asking for no requests.  I wanted to know if there was anything in your portfolio for a Sweet 16 year old birthday girl?  Her birthday is 2 days after Christmas and we'll be celebrating on our Magic cruise.  

If you do, please send me the link.  Thank you!!


----------



## jasec2

Hi Marty,
My kids have now decided that they also want to CHOOSE their own license plates!!
So, if you have time, could you make the license plates
Disney cruise ship (with the name Brayden)
Mickey and Goofy (with the name Justin)

Thank you so much and hate to be a bother. They loved looking through your designs and would have chosen 10 each if they had the choice!!

Jessica


----------



## kaytea06

Jordak I was looking at your photo bucket collection and wondered if you could do a couple of door magnets for me. The person who usually does them is not available now. 

Our cruise is November 12-19, 2011 on the Disney Magic.
The 1st one is the bulletin Board with Jerry, Karen, & Harold from North Carolina
The 2nd one is the Journal 4th Cruise with John & Kathy Scott from North Carolina.

Thank you so much in advance ---kathy


----------



## cruisecrasher

Something I've been working on:


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

cruisecrasher said:


> Something I've been working on:



This is fabulous! My DD has been planning to make a collage with old ticket stubs and playbills. We just might have to use this as the template. Thanks for sharing your creativity!


----------



## NMJoe

Hello Jordak!
I just spent some time looking at all of your wonderful designs and work. You do such a great job!

We are going on our first Disney cruise for our wedding with my future step-children, a 6-year-old son and 9-year old daughter, and we would love to decorate our doors with your work. We would love it if you can please create four of those license plates with the characters looking out the port hole?

On the Disney Dream:

Mickey - Joe
Goofy - Colleen
Pluto - Todd
Tinkerbell - Kenzie

Also, if possible (I'm not sure what will fit and what you can/will change on your work), can you please work up the "Dream Poster" to read in the date field "December 18th-22nd, 2011" and at the bottom, where it currently says "Livin' it up in paradise", can you please change that to read "Cleland Family"

I think the link to this one is below:

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/dreamposter.jpg

Thank you so very much! 

Best regards,

Joe Cleland


----------



## NMJoe

NMJoe said:


> Hello Jordak!
> I just spent some time looking at all of your wonderful designs and work. You do such a great job!
> 
> We are going on our first Disney cruise for our wedding with my future step-children, a 6-year-old son and 9-year old daughter, and we would love to decorate our doors with your work. We would love it if you can please create four of those license plates with the characters looking out the port hole?
> 
> On the Disney Dream:
> 
> Mickey - Joe
> Goofy - Colleen
> Pluto - Todd
> Tinkerbell - Kenzie
> 
> Also, if possible (I'm not sure what will fit and what you can/will change on your work), can you please work up the "Dream Poster" to read in the date field "December 18th-22nd, 2011" and at the bottom, where it currently says "Livin' it up in paradise", can you please change that to read "Cleland Family"
> 
> I think the link to this one is below:
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/dreamposter.jpg
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Joe Cleland



Jordak,
I just read backwards through this post and saw someone say you are asking for no more requests, so if you are unable to make these I completely understand.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cptjackandcrew said:


> This is fabulous! My DD has been planning to make a collage with old ticket stubs and playbills. We just might have to use this as the template. Thanks for sharing your creativity!



I can personalize...


----------



## maganspikes

HallsofVA said:


> Your picture reminds me of the Phineas & Ferb picture I made in 2009 -



Could you edit this for us. My son would love this as a magnet.

The Welch Family
Our Christmas Cruise
Dec. 18-21 2011



Thanks so much


----------



## brookelizabeth

cruisecrasher said:


> Something I've been working on:



Love it!!!  You said you would personalize?  If so, I'd like one!

Wozniak Family
Dad and Mom
Henry

I don't see dates on there, but if you do have them, we are on the June 2-10 cruise.

Thank you!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

brookelizabeth said:


> Love it!!!  You said you would personalize?  If so, I'd like one!
> 
> Wozniak Family
> Dad and Mom
> Henry
> 
> I don't see dates on there, but if you do have them, we are on the June 2-10 cruise.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Here you guys go!



Happy sails!


----------



## cruisecrasher

maganspikes said:


> Could you edit this for us. My son would love this as a magnet.
> 
> The Welch Family
> Our Christmas Cruise
> Dec. 18-21 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



It's not mine and I don't know as they personalize, but I've done something similar...


----------



## cruisecrasher

hanger18 said:


> Jordak should be flattered you are copying his designs!



Where does he have an NYC bulletin board?
Darn, I thought I was being original!

(Edit to add

Guess after hours of working on something you've been imagining in your head for days, you can get a little defensive about your work...sorry!  No offense meant to anyone.


----------



## brookelizabeth

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you guys go!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sails!



Thank you!!!!!!

However, I'm encountering a problem with it -- there is no "download" option, only to link to it, or to zoom in/out.  Right-click doesn't work.  Is there a way you have to enable downloading on Photobucket?  I don't use it, so I'm no help! 

ETA:  I got it!!!!  Nevermind!  Thank you again, it's a great design!  I love the Playbill.



cruisecrasher said:


> Where does he have an NYC bulletin board?
> Darn, I thought I was being original!



He said he hasn't done, nor does he plan to, do any NYC items.  Perhaps the poster meant his general style?  Or, does he do bulletin board ones?  I looked through his designs, but I cannot recall, there were so many!


----------



## cruisecrasher

brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> However, I'm encountering a problem with it -- there is no "download" option, only to link to it, or to zoom in/out.  Right-click doesn't work.  Is there a way you have to enable downloading on Photobucket?  I don't use it, so I'm no help!
> 
> ETA:  I got it!!!!  Nevermind!  Thank you again, it's a great design!  I love the Playbill.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he hasn't done, nor does he plan to, do any NYC items.  Perhaps the poster meant his general style?  Or, does he do bulletin board ones?  I looked through his designs, but I cannot recall, there were so many!



It should be clickable/saveable now...sorry, didn't realize photobucket defaulted to no copying allowed.
Glad you've got it.

Hey if someone thinks I could copy his general style, I'm very complimented.  Just hope to do something that I like and if someone else likes it, the more the merrier!


----------



## jordak

Don't worry about it. I have a bulletin board design so that is probably what that is about. I purposely do my own thing and avoid all the mickey head designs and adding text to clipart like a lot do here. I have seen several try to copy a design I have made. I am flattered. There is a quote credited to Pablo Picasso that says" Good artists borrow, great artists steal" I think it is impossible to not be influenced by what has been done by others. If you can build on what has been done and take it to another level and add your own touch to it more power to you. I never go through what others have done so if I have done something that has already been done here, it's a coincidence and I expect the same happen with you.


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Don't worry about it. I have a bulletin board design so that is probably what that is about. I purposely do my own thing and avoid all the mickey head designs and adding text to clipart like a lot do here. I have seen several try to copy a design I have made. I am flattered. There is a quote credited to Pablo Picasso that says" Good artists borrow, great artists steal" I think it is impossible to not be influenced by what has been done by others. If you can build on what has been done and take it to another level and add your own touch to it more power to you. I never go through what others have done so if I have done something that has already been done here, it's a coincidence and I expect the same happen with you.



Thanks for the understanding!  If anything I'm copying the messy collection style on the bulletin board above my desk.


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Marty,
> My kids have now decided that they also want to CHOOSE their own license plates!!
> So, if you have time, could you make the license plates
> Disney cruise ship (with the name Brayden)
> Mickey and Goofy (with the name Justin)
> 
> Thank you so much and hate to be a bother. They loved looking through your designs and would have chosen 10 each if they had the choice!!
> 
> Jessica


Hi, right designs?


----------



## jordak

NMJoe said:


> Hello Jordak!
> I just spent some time looking at all of your wonderful designs and work. You do such a great job!
> 
> We are going on our first Disney cruise for our wedding with my future step-children, a 6-year-old son and 9-year old daughter, and we would love to decorate our doors with your work. We would love it if you can please create four of those license plates with the characters looking out the port hole?
> 
> On the Disney Dream:
> 
> Mickey - Joe
> Goofy - Colleen
> Pluto - Todd
> Tinkerbell - Kenzie
> 
> Also, if possible (I'm not sure what will fit and what you can/will change on your work), can you please work up the "Dream Poster" to read in the date field "December 18th-22nd, 2011" and at the bottom, where it currently says "Livin' it up in paradise", can you please change that to read "Cleland Family"
> 
> I think the link to this one is below:
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/dreamposter.jpg
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Joe Cleland


Sure, I drop in from time to time to do a few.


----------



## jordak

kaytea06 said:


> Jordak I was looking at your photo bucket collection and wondered if you could do a couple of door magnets for me. The person who usually does them is not available now.
> 
> Our cruise is November 12-19, 2011 on the Disney Magic.
> The 1st one is the bulletin Board with Jerry, Karen, & Harold from North Carolina
> The 2nd one is the Journal 4th Cruise with John & Kathy Scott from North Carolina.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance ---kathy


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

grlzmom said:


> Would it be possible to get 2 of the pumkin with 2011 designs?
> 
> One with Simons Family and one with Soler Family?
> 
> Would also like one of the sorry we're on vacation ones with Soler Family.
> 
> Please and Thanks!


You bet!


----------



## sauerkraut

I am just amazed at the wonderful art that is so freely shared on these boards. You guys are fantastic, I get a bit teary-eyed at some of the disigns (I can cry watching television ads so its not only your work that does it )

Thanks for letting me peek into the many styles of Mickey & Co.  Such fantastic stuff!!


----------



## NMJoe

jordak said:


> Sure, I drop in from time to time to do a few.



Thank you so very much! They look great!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

cruisecrasher said:


> I can personalize...



I couldn't figure out how to put my quote on here, but anyways, we love Disney and musicals so I loved your Disign with the playbills, pins, and ticket stubs, so I thought that I'd have my DD display her actual items on a cork board. Sorry I didn't clarify that. 

I would however, like to make a request if you wouldn't mind. My DD's would love the Phineas and Ferb at Castaway Cay disign. Would you please put:
The Simonds Family
Magical New Year's Cruise
December 30, 2011-January 7, 2012 
If possible could you please replace Tinkerbell with a mini Dr. Doofenschmirtz or just omit her since it will be after Christmas?
Thanks so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cptjackandcrew said:


> I couldn't figure out how to put my quote on here, but anyways, we love Disney and musicals so I loved your Disign with the playbills, pins, and ticket stubs, so I thought that I'd have my DD display her actual items on a cork board. Sorry I didn't clarify that.
> 
> I would however, like to make a request if you wouldn't mind. My DD's would love the Phineas and Ferb at Castaway Cay disign. Would you please put:
> The Simonds Family
> Magical New Year's Cruise
> December 30, 2011-January 7, 2012
> If possible could you please replace Tinkerbell with a mini Dr. Doofenschmirtz or just omit her since it will be after Christmas?
> Thanks so much.



I don't have that exact one, but here's my version of the same:



Happy sails!


----------



## jckt11

Jordak,

You are very talented!  I know that you said you drop in from time to time.  I was wondering if you would be able and willing to create a few name magnet graphics looking like the license plates with characters looking out the portholes.  I hate to be a bother.  You just have an amazing talent, and I have been looking for a unique gift for my family that will be going on a cruise with me this Christmas.  These seem to be the perfect surprise as they enter their cabin.  If you don't have the time...no worries.  If you are able, I would be most thankful! 


Ship is Dream
Susan - Pluto
Pat - Donald
Ryan - Tigger
Danielle - Tinkerbell
Leah - Minnie
Sally - Minnie
Bill - Mickey

Thanks so much.  I appreciate your time!


----------



## jordak

jckt11 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You are very talented!  I know that you said you drop in from time to time.  I was wondering if you would be able and willing to create a few name magnet graphics looking like the license plates with characters looking out the portholes.  I hate to be a bother.  You just have an amazing talent, and I have been looking for a unique gift for my family that will be going on a cruise with me this Christmas.  These seem to be the perfect surprise as they enter their cabin.  If you don't have the time...no worries.  If you are able, I would be most thankful!
> 
> 
> Ship is Dream
> Susan - Pluto
> Pat - Donald
> Ryan - Tigger
> Danielle - Tinkerbell
> Leah - Minnie
> Sally - Minnie
> Bill - Mickey
> 
> Thanks so much.  I appreciate your time!


Thanks for the nice compliment!! Happy to do some for you!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

cruisecrasher said:


> I can personalize...





cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have that exact one, but here's my version of the same:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sails!



That looks great! Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cptjackandcrew said:


> That looks great! Thank you so much!



You're Welcome!


----------



## ladybug23

Jordak - I searched your photobucket and did not see a generic "Sorry we're on vacation" sign.  Do you have one?  I hate to bother you with any more requests since I did so a few weeks ago, but I would really like to use this sign.  Just tell me no or if yes, where I can find the blank sign.

THANKS!  Still love so much more of your work. You are very talented.


----------



## jordak

ladybug23 said:


> Jordak - I searched your photobucket and did not see a generic "Sorry we're on vacation" sign.  Do you have one?  I hate to bother you with any more requests since I did so a few weeks ago, but I would really like to use this sign.  Just tell me no or if yes, where I can find the blank sign.
> 
> THANKS!  Still love so much more of your work. You are very talented.


I will gladly personalize one for you because I don't provide blank/generic designs anymore.


----------



## ladybug23

jordak said:


> I will gladly personalize one for you because I don't provide blank/generic designs anymore.



I didn't want to be a pest, so .....Thanks so very much!

"The Hicks Family"


----------



## jordak

ladybug23 said:


> I didn't want to be a pest, so .....Thanks so very much!
> 
> "The Hicks Family"


You're welcome and I appreciate you thinking of me!


----------



## ladybug23

Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasec2

Thank you Marty!! The boys liked the designs. I should have asked them what they wanted in the first place (they are 2 and 4) because the ones they picked out were different than what I thought they would like!! Thanks so much for making them. We appreciate it!!
Jessica


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi Jordak!  I'm back again, I would like to do personalized magnets for our Fe group ,so If you have the time can you please personalize something for me? 
  Were sailing on the the Dream double dip on March 4-9, 2012 so I would like something Castaway Cayish? Whatever you've got... Maybe like "Double Dippin on the Dream" and then the dates, would be cool. Thanks a bunch


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Hi Jordak!  I'm back again, I would like to do personalized magnets for our Fe group ,so If you have the time can you please personalize something for me?
> Were sailing on the the Dream double dip on March 4-9, 2012 so I would like something Castaway Cayish? Whatever you've got... Maybe like "Double Dippin on the Dream" and then the dates, would be cool. Thanks a bunch


Not sure if I have anything that will work but I will try to  come up with something.


----------



## jckt11

Thank you so very, very much!  These look great!  You don't know how much I appreciate this!  You are so kind!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## starchild_217

jordak said:


> Welcome




Hi Jordak! I've just spent a long time admiring all of your work. It is very awesome of you to take the time to fulfill some of our requests. If you have a chance, could you please do a design with this template. My fiance and I will be celebrating our honeymoon on the Dream on November 17-21.

Vanessa 
Danny

Thank you SOOOOO much if you can! I will be forever grateful!


----------



## starchild_217

SORRY! It is November 17-20, 2011.

MANY THANKS!


----------



## mickeymel

Hi,
All of your work is amazing!!  When you have time could you make two for my family --going on our 1st cruise! 
1.  The graphic listed as 295 in one of your albums the pirate "Disney Magic" with the Cobb Family, April 2011.  The two pirate flags w/ship in background.
2.  Break in case of Emergency Mickey Bars.  Cobb Family 

Thanks so much.  Hope I am giving you enough info.  Have a great day.

Melanie


----------



## mickeymel

Hi,
All of your work is amazing!!  When you have time could you make two for my family --going on our 1st cruise! 
1.  The graphic listed as 295 in one of your albums the pirate "Disney Magic" with the Cobb Family, April 2012.  The two pirate flags w/ship in background.
2.  Break in case of Emergency Mickey Bars.  Cobb Family 

Thanks so much.  Hope I am giving you enough info.  Have a great day.

Melanie


----------



## mickeyluv

jordak said:


> Here you go



Jordak,

You created this along with many more for me to give to a friend for her upcoming cruise and she loves them!  She wanted me to ask you if it would be possible for you to change the date in the ear to November 21st, 1971, which is her actual birthday.  I'm really sorry!  I had no idea she wanted her actual birth date on it.  If not I understand.  Thanks for everything!!


----------



## jordak

starchild_217 said:


> Hi Jordak! I've just spent a long time admiring all of your work. It is very awesome of you to take the time to fulfill some of our requests. If you have a chance, could you please do a design with this template. My fiance and I will be celebrating our honeymoon on the Dream on November 17-21.
> 
> Vanessa
> Danny
> 
> Thank you SOOOOO much if you can! I will be forever grateful!


----------



## jordak

mickeymel said:


> Hi,
> All of your work is amazing!!  When you have time could you make two for my family --going on our 1st cruise!
> 1.  The graphic listed as 295 in one of your albums the pirate "Disney Magic" with the Cobb Family, April 2011.  The two pirate flags w/ship in background.
> 2.  Break in case of Emergency Mickey Bars.  Cobb Family
> 
> Thanks so much.  Hope I am giving you enough info.  Have a great day.
> 
> Melanie


----------



## jordak

mickeyluv said:


> Jordak,
> 
> You created this along with many more for me to give to a friend for her upcoming cruise and she loves them!  She wanted me to ask you if it would be possible for you to change the date in the ear to November 21st, 1971, which is her actual birthday.  I'm really sorry!  I had no idea she wanted her actual birth date on it.  If not I understand.  Thanks for everything!!


No problem


----------



## mickeyluv

jordak said:


> No problem



Jordak...thank you sooooo much!!  You're an angel!!!


----------



## TeenaS

Jordak,
Any chance we could get four license plates with the port holes?  
A Grumpy that says "BOB"
A Tinkerbell that says "TEENA"
A Donald that says "FRED"
and a Daisy that says "LOIS"

We're doing the November 6th Wonder cruise.
Thank you!


----------



## mickeymel

thanks so much


----------



## jordak

TeenaS said:


> Jordak,
> Any chance we could get four license plates with the port holes?
> A Grumpy that says "BOB"
> A Tinkerbell that says "TEENA"
> A Donald that says "FRED"
> and a Daisy that says "LOIS"
> 
> We're doing the November 6th Wonder cruise.
> Thank you!


welcome


----------



## TeenaS

Thank you so very very much!!!!!!!


----------



## jasec2

Hello!
The boys found some more magnets that they really loved ( and so did I)! If you have time, could I have the following:
disneybreakfast.jpg  (February 18-25,2012)
shadowbox1600x1200.jpg (Magic, Febraury 18-25,2012, Rowe/Sidenius Family

Thank you so much!!! Also wanted to tell you that I just saw the 9/11 designs that you made. The designs are very special. I live near the city and lost a classmate on that day. Thank you for making such a wonderful tribute.

Jessica


----------



## lucas

Hi jordak, 

Love your work!

If possible, could I get a license plate with porthole?
Minnie that says "LUCAS" 
We are sailing on the *Fantasy*

Many thanks!


----------



## TinkerKat

Hello Jordak! Great creations!  Question? Do you also have porthole lisc plates for The DREAM? 
If so, could I Request the following; Tink- Kathy, Mickey- Alex, Ariel- Eleni.
Thanks!


----------



## TinkerKat

Sorry! Just went backwards & read you're not "feeling the Disney designs". Enjoy your "sabbatical "


----------



## cruisecrasher

As someone who's done the call and wait and sit on hold, I felt the pain and stress of everyone who had to call up this morning. 
Nevertheless, in retrospect, it's all kind of hilarious to me, hence this magnet...which although perhaps wrong for a cruise door, will make me giggle everyday when I open my fridge.


----------



## starchild_217

jordak said:


>



Thank YOU! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## McCuddenFam

That's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelo

jordak said:


> Hi, I have been very selective on when I do them, but I will be happy to do some for you.


Hi Jordak,
I don't want to pester you, it seems when someone is good at something everyone crawls out of the woodwork!!
I would however be so grateful if you could make one design for me. I can't think what to do!!
We are going on the March 9/2012 4nt cruise to Bahamas, our 1st cruise!  We are celebrating my daughters birthday, she's turning 8...but she's a leap year baby so this will be her 2nd birthday!  I've been trying to think of something "leapy" and can't!!
If you have the time, would you mind???


----------



## cruisecrasher

McCuddenFam said:


> That's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks.  I thought so.


----------



## cruisecrasher

jelo said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I don't want to pester you, it seems when someone is good at something everyone crawls out of the woodwork!!
> I would however be so grateful if you could make one design for me. I can't think what to do!!
> We are going on the March 9/2012 4nt cruise to Bahamas, our 1st cruise!  We are celebrating my daughters birthday, she's turning 8...but she's a leap year baby so this will be her 2nd birthday!  I've been trying to think of something "leapy" and can't!!
> If you have the time, would you mind???



Hmmm...
"Leapy"
Disney characters...
Like Tiana when she's a frog,
Roo, Kanga,
Thumper,
Tigger,
The little mushrooms from Fantasia...
Anything else anyone?


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

cruisecrasher said:


> Hmmm...
> "Leapy"
> Disney characters...
> Like Tiana when she's a frog,
> Roo, Kanga,
> Thumper,
> Tigger,
> The little mushrooms from Fantasia...
> Anything else anyone?



How about when Nala leaps on (pins) Simba when they're cubs or one of the horses (Maximus in Rapunzel) leaping to safety? I don't know, but it's a great challenge.


----------



## CristalMarie

So excited and cannot wait to make our room signs for our December 2011 surprise crise for DD 10th's birthday.


----------



## sauerkraut

When Peter Pan isn't flying he seems to be leaping around a lot.


----------



## lonestarTX

Want another request Jordak?!?!  

If possible, can you make some license plates for.....

Cruising on the Disney Magic

Mickey & Minnie together - Lauren & Bo (use the "&" symbol if possible)
Tangled Rapunzel - Becca
Tink - Izzy
Ariel - Maggie
Donald & Daisy together (if don't have together, then same characters but separated) - Julie & Eddie
Belle - Isabella
Goofy - Christopher

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  
lauren


----------



## cruisecrasher

lonestarTX said:


> Want another request Jordak?!?!
> 
> If possible, can you make some license plates for.....
> 
> Cruising on the Disney Magic
> 
> Mickey & Minnie together - Lauren & Bo (use the "&" symbol if possible)
> Tangled Rapunzel - Becca
> Tink - Izzy
> Ariel - Maggie
> Donald & Daisy together (if don't have together, then same characters but separated) - Julie & Eddie
> Belle - Isabella
> Goofy - Christopher
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> lauren



Hey!
You're on my cruise!
Welcome to the Disboards.


----------



## dzfitch

Hi Jordak!

Your art is amazing! I have spent countless hours trying to get inspired by your work, but I don't seem to have imagination, flair or savy that you posses!!

It looks like you have a lot of requests right now, so no pressure, but if you have the time I could really use a couple of your great designs for our door! We are cruising on the Wonder over Halloween (Mexican Riviera Oct 30th 2011), so if you have anything villain themed that would be amazing! We would also LOVE some of the license plate we have seen - our names are Brett and Molly and we especially love classic Disney (Alice, Sword in the Stone, etc). Anything you could throw my way would be so humbly appreciated and like I said, no pressure!! If you don't have time I totally understand.

Thanks so much in advance, I am such a huge fan!! 
Molly


----------



## lonestarTX

cruisecrasher said:


> Hey!
> You're on my cruise!
> Welcome to the Disboards.




Thanks!  I hope I don't drive myself crazy planning my "door decor" for the next year!  But I have a year, so hopefully, I'll get it right.  Guess I'll have to keep busy planning another round of birthdays until we leave.


----------



## cruisecrasher

lonestarTX said:


> Thanks!  I hope I don't drive myself crazy planning my "door decor" for the next year!  But I have a year, so hopefully, I'll get it right.  Guess I'll have to keep busy planning another round of birthdays until we leave.



We booked back when the cruise opened in April...so yeah, I've got princess dress and door decor and how to surprise the kids all rattling around in my head...hence taking up DISigning, I think.

One third of the way through our wait!  (six months down, a year and a bit to go!)


----------



## Remp400

Hi Jordak

To celebrate our 40th anniverary, we've booked a Disney Cruise.  And we've just discovered door decorations!

Would it be possible to have the picture of Minnie and Mickey sitting on the beach with 40th Annivesary Tour on the top and Jane and Greg on the bottom.  I guess I'm "too new" to copy the picture!

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## son3disfan

Zandy595 said:


>



I LOVE this one!
Now I just have to plan a cruise .......( wishing!)
Maybe in 2013 ! I could so see this on a Tshirt!

There is some real talent on here !


----------



## cruisemaniac2011

jordak said:


> You're welcome and I appreciate you thinking of me!


Jordak,

I've been viewing your designs for the past few weeks and they are amazing!!!  If it's not too much trouble and you have time, would you please make me a "Sorry we're on vacation" magnet with "The Crawford Family" on it and some kind of Happy Birthday magnet for "Jonathan".  He will be 15 and we are cruising on the Wonder October 30-November 6 for his birthday (Nov. 6).  Thanks so much!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Liscense Plate:





Rapunzel invitations:





Designer Princess Mickey Head:





Marie Mickey Head:





More coming soon.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Because she's my DD's current fave.


----------



## FanOfFigment

This thread inspired me to do this for our upcoming cruise. Nothing fancy, but I think DH will get a kick out of it. Great stuff on this thread. Thanks, all, for sharing!


----------



## jordak

lonestarTX said:


> Want another request Jordak?!?!
> 
> If possible, can you make some license plates for.....
> 
> Cruising on the Disney Magic
> 
> Mickey & Minnie together - Lauren & Bo (use the "&" symbol if possible)
> Tangled Rapunzel - Becca
> Tink - Izzy
> Ariel - Maggie
> Donald & Daisy together (if don't have together, then same characters but separated) - Julie & Eddie
> Belle - Isabella
> Goofy - Christopher
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> lauren


welcome


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## jordak

dzfitch said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> Your art is amazing! I have spent countless hours trying to get inspired by your work, but I don't seem to have imagination, flair or savy that you posses!!
> 
> It looks like you have a lot of requests right now, so no pressure, but if you have the time I could really use a couple of your great designs for our door! We are cruising on the Wonder over Halloween (Mexican Riviera Oct 30th 2011), so if you have anything villain themed that would be amazing! We would also LOVE some of the license plate we have seen - our names are Brett and Molly and we especially love classic Disney (Alice, Sword in the Stone, etc). Anything you could throw my way would be so humbly appreciated and like I said, no pressure!! If you don't have time I totally understand.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance, I am such a huge fan!!
> Molly


Hope I'm not to late.


----------



## jordak

Remp400 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> To celebrate our 40th anniverary, we've booked a Disney Cruise.  And we've just discovered door decorations!
> 
> Would it be possible to have the picture of Minnie and Mickey sitting on the beach with 40th Annivesary Tour on the top and Jane and Greg on the bottom.  I guess I'm "too new" to copy the picture!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


welcome!


----------



## jordak

cruisemaniac2011 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I've been viewing your designs for the past few weeks and they are amazing!!!  If it's not too much trouble and you have time, would you please make me a "Sorry we're on vacation" magnet with "The Crawford Family" on it and some kind of Happy Birthday magnet for "Jonathan".  He will be 15 and we are cruising on the Wonder October 30-November 6 for his birthday (Nov. 6).  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tigger1313

cruisecrasher said:


> Because she's my DD's current fave.



They are so cute, could you make one for me. The first one with the name Ashley and the date is Feb 2013. Thanks Great Job


----------



## cruisemaniac2011

jordak said:


>


Thanks so much!!!  You rock!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Tigger1313 said:


> They are so cute, could you make one for me. The first one with the name Ashley and the date is Feb 2013. Thanks Great Job



Here you go!


----------



## lonestarTX

Thank you, thank you, thank you SOOOOOOO much!


----------



## jenandjuice

You guys are amazing!  

I have a request, if anyone has time to do it 

We are taking our honeymoon cruise 9/29/12 and would love some designs I can use for magnets, cups and so on.

I don't have anything particularly in mind, just stuff that would include our names (Jenna and Jason) that are "honeymoon themed" with our cruise dates and disney magic.

Also, a separate design for each of us
Jenna - with a Belle theme
Jason - with a Stitch theme

Any help would be so wonderful, I'm seriously in awe of the talent on here.

TIA


----------



## DisneyDee27

I just wanted to compliment you on your DISigns...they are fantastic!
 I look forward to my next cruise and being able to use some of your artwork. 
 I love the Pooh & friends designs
Dee


----------



## cruisecrasher

jenandjuice said:


> You guys are amazing!
> 
> I have a request, if anyone has time to do it
> 
> We are taking our honeymoon cruise 9/29/12 and would love some designs I can use for magnets, cups and so on.
> 
> I don't have anything particularly in mind, just stuff that would include our names (Jenna and Jason) that are "honeymoon themed" with our cruise dates and disney magic.
> 
> Also, a separate design for each of us
> Jenna - with a Belle theme
> Jason - with a Stitch theme
> 
> Any help would be so wonderful, I'm seriously in awe of the talent on here.
> 
> TIA



First idea...


----------



## jordak

jenandjuice said:


> You guys are amazing!
> 
> I have a request, if anyone has time to do it
> 
> We are taking our honeymoon cruise 9/29/12 and would love some designs I can use for magnets, cups and so on.
> 
> I don't have anything particularly in mind, just stuff that would include our names (Jenna and Jason) that are "honeymoon themed" with our cruise dates and disney magic.
> 
> Also, a separate design for each of us
> Jenna - with a Belle theme
> Jason - with a Stitch theme
> 
> Any help would be so wonderful, I'm seriously in awe of the talent on here.
> 
> TIA


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## cruisecrasher

And a last two:


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cruisecrasher, could I trouble you for a Stitch plate with Disney Wonder, Corinna and 04 12? This would be perfect for our Hawaii cruise.

Corinna


----------



## lucas

lucas said:


> Hi jordak,
> 
> Love your work!
> 
> If possible, could I get a license plate with porthole?
> Minnie that says "LUCAS"
> We are sailing on the *Fantasy*
> 
> Many thanks!



Jordak, 

Still hoping for this one, if you have time.


----------



## jordak

lucas said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Still hoping for this one, if you have time.


Here you go


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> Cruisecrasher, could I trouble you for a Stitch plate with Disney Wonder, Corinna and 04 12? This would be perfect for our Hawaii cruise.
> 
> Corinna



Here you go!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thank you so much. I love it.

Corinna


----------



## Remp400

Jordak

Thanks for taking the time to make our sign.  it's looks great and we can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## jenandjuice

Lorelei and Jordak,

Thank you so much for your designs I will be using them all and I can't even tell you how much I appreciate them.

I love them, y'all are amazing!


----------



## cruisecrasher

One of the ladies on the DISigns board asked for these and I though they were really neat and fun to make:


----------



## nikkistevej

cruisecrasher said:


> One of the ladies on the DISigns board asked for these and I though they were really neat and fun to make:



I love it!!


----------



## Wolfhunt

Lorelei and Jordak, you do some great work. If you have some time I'd like to put in a request for license plates.

We are cruising on the Dream from Jan 8 - 12, 2012. The plates would be for:
John - Stitch
Heather - Phineas & Ferb
Cherese - Malificent
Dwayne - Donald Duck

Lorelei, could I request one of your ticket graphics with the following:

Heather & John
A Dream vacation with romance and fun (in place of the wedding vows section)
4-night Bahamiancruise
Disney Dream
Itinerary:
Jan 6-8 - Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas
Jan 8 - Embarkation Day
Jan 9 - Nassua
Jan 10 - Castaway Cay
Jan 11 - At Sea
Jan 12 Disembark
Jan 12-16 - Port Orleans Riverside

Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

Wolfhunt said:


> Lorelei and Jordak, you do some great work. If you have some time I'd like to put in a request for license plates.
> 
> We are cruising on the Dream from Jan 8 - 12, 2012. The plates would be for:
> John - Stitch
> Heather - Phineas & Ferb
> Cherese - Malificent
> Dwayne - Donald Duck
> 
> Lorelei, could I request one of your ticket graphics with the following:
> 
> Heather & John
> A Dream vacation with romance and fun (in place of the wedding vows section)
> 4-night Bahamiancruise
> Disney Dream
> Itinerary:
> Jan 6-8 - Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas
> Jan 8 - Embarkation Day
> Jan 9 - Nassua
> Jan 10 - Castaway Cay
> Jan 11 - At Sea
> Jan 12 Disembark
> Jan 12-16 - Port Orleans Riverside
> 
> Thanks



Here you go!


----------



## Wolfhunt

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go!



Thank you, that looks great  (and was really quick).


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> One of the ladies on the DISigns board asked for these and I though they were really neat and fun to make:


Nice!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Nice!!



Thanks!

Does it make me OCD if I actually went and generated a bar code that really reads out as "DCL Vow Renewal" to use on a DISign?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Wolfhunt said:


> Thank you, that looks great  (and was really quick).



You're welcome!

Just noticed in your signature that it'll be you first cruise!  You'll love it.

Also I *think* the D23 expo is everyother year...so the next one is in 2013...
http://www.hypable.com/disney/2011/08/21/disney-announces-next-d23-expo-to-be-held-in-2013/


----------



## jordak

Wolfhunt said:


> Lorelei and Jordak, you do some great work. If you have some time I'd like to put in a request for license plates.
> 
> We are cruising on the Dream from Jan 8 - 12, 2012. The plates would be for:
> John - Stitch
> Heather - Phineas & Ferb
> Cherese - Malificent
> Dwayne - Donald Duck
> 
> 
> Thanks


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does it make me OCD if I actually went and generated a bar code that really reads out as "DCL Vow Renewal" to use on a DISign?


Haha that is awesome! I actually have a qr code I generated and thought about using in a design or put it in all of them somewhere instead of a signature so I like the way you think!


----------



## Wolfhunt

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Just noticed in your signature that it'll be you first cruise!  You'll love it.
> 
> Also I *think* the D23 expo is everyother year...so the next one is in 2013...



Thanks, my wife and her friend are already trying to plan a second one before we even go on this one.

I had wondered about the D23 expo. I wasn't sure if it was yearly or every other. Oh well, we have a big family trip planned for August 2013 so if D23 is takes place in August that year maybe my wife and I will turn that into a coast to coast trip . Gonna go update my sig now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Wolfhunt

Thank you so much Jordak, those are awesome.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


> Feel free to use 'em!  That's what they're there for.


Love the NY Inaugural Mickey Head! Thanks! 

Here's just my idea - but I don't have the know-how to make it a graphic. How about the Magic with a NY skyline behind it, and Mickey standing next to it/on board with a "hobo stick" and a sign "Canada Or Bust"? Too complicated? 

Would love anything that says June 17, 2012 NY-Canada on it, too!

Love your work, and I hope that it is really fun for you, too!


----------



## lucas

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you so, so much!


----------



## jasec2

Hi Marty,
The boys found some more magnets that they really loved ( and so did I)! If you have time, could I have the following:
disneybreakfast.jpg (February 18-25,2012)
shadowbox1600x1200.jpg (Magic, Febraury 18-25,2012, Rowe/Sidenius Family)

Thank you so much!! I appreciate your time so much!!
Jessica


----------



## jordak

jasec2 said:


> Hi Marty,
> The boys found some more magnets that they really loved ( and so did I)! If you have time, could I have the following:
> disneybreakfast.jpg (February 18-25,2012)
> shadowbox1600x1200.jpg (Magic, Febraury 18-25,2012, Rowe/Sidenius Family)
> 
> Thank you so much!! I appreciate your time so much!!
> Jessica


Very Welcome!
Marty


----------



## cruisecrasher

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Love the NY Inaugural Mickey Head! Thanks!
> 
> Here's just my idea - but I don't have the know-how to make it a graphic. How about the Magic with a NY skyline behind it, and Mickey standing next to it/on board with a "hobo stick" and a sign "Canada Or Bust"? Too complicated?
> 
> Would love anything that says June 17, 2012 NY-Canada on it, too!
> 
> Love your work, and I hope that it is really fun for you, too!



Hmm...
here's what I've got:


----------



## Tigger1313

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go!



Thanks, it looks great


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


> Hmm...
> here's what I've got:



VERY COOL! You're the BEST!
I see a perfect space in the upper right corner for, hmmmmmm, a family name? A date?

Could you do one with The Herman Family and the date June 17, 2012? 

I feel so honored!
Laurie


----------



## cruisecrasher

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> VERY COOL! You're the BEST!
> I see a perfect space in the upper right corner for, hmmmmmm, a family name? A date?
> 
> Could you do one with The Herman Family and the date June 17, 2012?
> 
> I feel so honored!
> Laurie








You're welcome!


----------



## TeenaS

Jordak, could I bother you for two more license plates?   We are now going on the Disney Magic in April and we'd love a license plate with Grumpy that says Bob and a Tink license plate that says Teena.

You did ones for us for the Wonder but now we're doing the Magic.

We'll eventually need ones for the Fantasy for Bob and Teena too but they can wait.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## emilyann415

Jordak,
Don't know if you are still making magnets.  If so, I am hoping to get the license plates for the Disney Wonder for John, Emily, Lily, Joseph, Abbey, Rachael, Hannah, Laura, Katie, Kayla, Chad, Kaarn, Ava, Declan.  We are all from Iowa execpt Abbey and Rachael are from Minnesota....if you need that info.


I know it's a LOT to ask, so if you don't have time we will manage.  My magnet design abilities is proving to be less than stellar!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Tigger1313 said:


> Thanks, it looks great



You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

TeenaS said:


> Jordak, could I bother you for two more license plates?   We are now going on the Disney Magic in April and we'd love a license plate with Grumpy that says Bob and a Tink license plate that says Teena.
> 
> You did ones for us for the Wonder but now we're doing the Magic.
> 
> We'll eventually need ones for the Fantasy for Bob and Teena too but they can wait.  Thanks so much!!!


Here you go!


----------



## milliepie

Just stopping by to say hi.  I miss it over here.  I wish I had more play time.  Miss you Marty!  How have you been?  Staying sane?


----------



## TeenaS

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## milliepie

ladybug23 said:


> Milliepie - your work is great.  I know you are busy with school and not taking requests right now, but do you have plans to make the life preserver for the Fantasy 2012?  I used your Dream 2011 for some magnets and am looking forward to the possibility of you having one for the Fantasy some time down the road...
> 
> All of the disigners AMAZE me!  Seriously, not a creative bone in my body!
> 
> Thanks! Leslie



I can't remember if I ever posted this for you.


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> I am helping a friend with her door signs for an upcoming Disney cruise and I am wondering if there is anyone here who can help with me a couple of designs.  First I'd really like one of the Disney stick people (dad, mom, boy, boy) and (dad, mom, girl, boy).  The next one is the calendar.  Does anyone know who made that one?  Thanks so much for any help!!!



Did you ever get your stick people?  Here are these just in case you didn't.


----------



## Laurie12820

Cruisecrasher,

  Would you be able to make a Canada or Bust magnet for my family?

If so, our family name is Sommer and we are sailing July 8, 2012.

Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> 
> Would you be able to make a Canada or Bust magnet for my family?
> 
> If so, our family name is Sommer and we are sailing July 8, 2012.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Just stopping by to say hi.  I miss it over here.  I wish I had more play time.  Miss you Marty!  How have you been?  Staying sane?


Hey, it's my favorite designer!! Miss having you around too. I am doing good. How's school going?


----------



## jordak

emilyann415 said:


> Jordak,
> Don't know if you are still making magnets.  If so, I am hoping to get the license plates for the Disney Wonder for John, Emily, Lily, Joseph, Abbey, Rachael, Hannah, Laura, Katie, Kayla, Chad, Kaarn, Ava, Declan.  We are all from Iowa execpt Abbey and Rachael are from Minnesota....if you need that info.
> 
> 
> I know it's a LOT to ask, so if you don't have time we will manage.  My magnet design abilities is proving to be less than stellar!


Any particular characters or did you want me to choose?


----------



## luvfyrwrx

milliepie said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted this for you.


 (There should be a picture of the Fantasy in a Life-ring in that quote but I lurk more than I post, so the system won't let me have it in post yet.    )


*Milliepie*, this is beautiful. I'm sailing on the Fantasy next year. May I use your design?

Thank you.


----------



## emilyann415

jordak said:


> Any particular characters or did you want me to choose?



Your choice is quite all right with me....can they be different ones for each person?  More girly ones for the girls.....boy ones for the boys.  If that's too much work just do what works best for you.  Beggars can't be choosers you know!


----------



## ladybug23

milliepie said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted this for you.



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

Even though I leave in two days for my Dream vacation we are already counting down for the Fantasy 7 night in another year.  This will be perfect in helping me "prepare" for our 30 people Fantasy cruise 12/12.


----------



## jordak

emilyann415 said:


> Your choice is quite all right with me....can they be different ones for each person?  More girly ones for the girls.....boy ones for the boys.  If that's too much work just do what works best for you.  Beggars can't be choosers you know!


----------



## jasec2

Thanks so much, Marty!!! My husband was really impressed with the shadow box. The boys liked the breakfast one (which I knew they would-they love food) and I just love everything you make!
Jessica


----------



## emilyann415

Jordak,
Love love love them.  I can't thank you enough!

Emily


----------



## Laurie12820

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you sooooooooo much!


----------



## Tigger1313

milliepie said:


> Just stopping by to say hi.  I miss it over here.  I wish I had more play time.  Miss you Marty!  How have you been?  Staying sane?



Millie, we miss you and wish you had more time to play too.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much!



You're welcome!


----------



## disneybride96

Found what I was looking for!


----------



## cruisecrasher

disneybride96 said:


> Found what I was looking for!



Which was?

I'm dying of curiosity and scrolled back a few pages and haven't the faintest idea what you're talking about.


----------



## luvmykids

Hi!  I have been lurking and admiring the work done on here!  I am in no way capable of making any of these myself but would love to have some for my cruise.  We are going on the Wonder to the Mexican Riviera January 8 -15, 2012.  It is myself (Jordana) my DH (Josh) DS 11 (Chase) and DS14 (Jake).  I would love the license plates with Josh and Jordana together any character pair, Chase loves stitch and Jake is a typical teenager so maybe angry Donald or if there is something better?  I also like the Sorry we are on vacation if someone could do with The Robinson Family.   If anyone can do these I would really appreciate it!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

FanOfFigment said:


>




Thanks!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Is there anyone who can do an East Coast itinerary map, schematic or whatever, for NY -Halifax - Saint John - NY??? Getting psyched for the new itinerary and need some more magnets for it!!


----------



## jordak

luvmykids said:


> Hi!  I have been lurking and admiring the work done on here!  I am in no way capable of making any of these myself but would love to have some for my cruise.  We are going on the Wonder to the Mexican Riviera January 8 -15, 2012.  It is myself (Jordana) my DH (Josh) DS 11 (Chase) and DS14 (Jake).  I would love the license plates with Josh and Jordana together any character pair, Chase loves stitch and Jake is a typical teenager so maybe angry Donald or if there is something better?  I also like the Sorry we are on vacation if someone could do with The Robinson Family.   If anyone can do these I would really appreciate it!!!!! Thanks!


Welcome


----------



## luvmykids

Jordak Thank you thank you thank you!!!! It was sooo nice of you!


----------



## JacksGirlz

cruisecrasher,

I was looking at your photobucket and saw some adorable disigns you've made for others and was wondering if I could impose...??? 

Would love to have some personalized disigns if you have the time -

Rapunzel and  Flynn license plate (at the bottome is says Best. Cruise. Ever.) with the name Eliana and the date Jan 12

Yellow Belle license plate with the name Oralia and the date Jan 12

Beauty and the Beast stained glass rose license plate also with the name Oralia and same date


----------



## cruisecrasher

JacksGirlz said:


> cruisecrasher,
> 
> I was looking at your photobucket and saw some adorable disigns you've made for others and was wondering if I could impose...???
> 
> Would love to have some personalized disigns if you have the time -
> 
> Rapunzel and  Flynn license plate (at the bottome is says Best. Cruise. Ever.) with the name Eliana and the date Jan 12
> 
> Yellow Belle license plate with the name Oralia and the date Jan 12
> 
> Beauty and the Beast stained glass rose license plate also with the name Oralia and same date



Glad to help out!









Have a lovely cruise!


----------



## cruisecrasher

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Is there anyone who can do an East Coast itinerary map, schematic or whatever, for NY -Halifax - Saint John - NY??? Getting psyched for the new itinerary and need some more magnets for it!!



I've got this one:



and this one:


 
(I can swap the itinerary map for the Canadian route for you.)
Or if you'd like something else specific...


----------



## Grumpy Sha

Hi Guys,

I would one more magnet disign that is square in shape, has Tinker Bell with her wand and sparkles and says the following:

You've Just Been Pixie Dusted!
Check Your Fish Extender.

Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

cruisecrasher said:


> And a last two:



My best friend would love the stained glass license plate.  Could I get it with the name Debbie on it-no date.  Can I get one each for the Fantasy, Dream, and Wonder?  We will be on all 3 next year. Or, how would would it look with Disney Cruise and that way she can reuse it on any ship?  Dunno your call.

Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Marty-

Glad to see you back on.  Gotta catch you when I can 

I don't know if I already requested these from you, but I lost some stuff from my hard drive.  Trying to get some Hawaii designs:

The Shadow Box Design: Best Friends Hawaiian Cruise, April 29-May 14, 2012
There was a surfer Mickey I had seen with a surfboard: April 29-May 14, 2012
The Calendar Bullentin Board-don't know if you can do it for the 15 nighter, if you can here's the itinerary:
29th-Los Angeles
30th-3rd at sea
4th-Hilo
5th-Kahului
6th-Honolulu
7th-Nawiliwili
8th-12th-at sea
13th-Ensenada
14th-Los Angeles

Thank you once again for making our trips memorable.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


> (I can swap the itinerary map for the Canadian route for you.)
> Or if you'd like something else specific...



Ok, now I'm in your forever fan club!!! Yes, please please make the above with a NY-Halifax-Saint John-NY map - if you can create one! And add "The Herman Family" to the Playbill.... Sailing date is June 17, 2012 if that's on there. 

And now that I'm looking at your great DISigns on Photobucket, can I also ask for 6 big apple Mickey Heads, each with the date June 17, 2012 in one of the ears, and with a name in the "apple" part: Gideon, Laurie, Noa, Nadav, Eden and Gabi. THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie12820

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Ok, now I'm in your forever fan club!!! Yes, please please make the above with a NY-Halifax-Saint John-NY map - if you can create one! And add "The Herman Family" to the Playbill.... Sailing date is June 17, 2012 if that's on there.
> 
> And now that I'm looking at your great DISigns on Photobucket, can I also ask for 6 big apple Mickey Heads, each with the date June 17, 2012 in one of the ears, and with a name in the "apple" part: Gideon, Laurie, Noa, Nadav, Eden and Gabi. THANK YOU!!!!!!



I would love one of these too!  The Sommer Family.  July 8, 2012.  Thank you!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Laurie12820 said:


> I would love one of these too!  The Sommer Family.  July 8, 2012.  Thank you!



Sommer Family, I think we were meant to be on the same cruise - well we'll go first and make sure to write you a trip report hopefully before you leave! I am also "Laurie"!


----------



## jenandjuice

Grumpy Sha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would one more magnet disign that is square in shape, has Tinker Bell with her wand and sparkles and says the following:
> 
> You've Just Been Pixie Dusted!
> Check Your Fish Extender.
> 
> Thanks



I would love this as well!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Zandy595 said:


>



Hi Zandy,
This caught my eye - really nice! I love the bold colors! Any chance you could DISign something for Canada with this style? Or NY-CANADA? Thanks!
I am in such appreciation of all of you who give of yourselves in the name of love of DIS!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Ok, now I'm in your forever fan club!!! Yes, please please make the above with a NY-Halifax-Saint John-NY map - if you can create one! And add "The Herman Family" to the Playbill.... Sailing date is June 17, 2012 if that's on there.
> 
> And now that I'm looking at your great DISigns on Photobucket, can I also ask for 6 big apple Mickey Heads, each with the date June 17, 2012 in one of the ears, and with a name in the "apple" part: Gideon, Laurie, Noa, Nadav, Eden and Gabi. THANK YOU!!!!!!



I looked at it more carefully - amazing!
So if you can put "Mom and Dad, Eden, Gabi, Noa and Nadav" on the "to do" list and maybe "Canada Guide Book" instead of WDW? What else do you think? Also, "Finish FE Gifts" instead of "book spa and Palo". 

Thanks


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Hi Marty-
> 
> Glad to see you back on.  Gotta catch you when I can
> 
> I don't know if I already requested these from you, but I lost some stuff from my hard drive.  Trying to get some Hawaii designs:
> 
> The Shadow Box Design: Best Friends Hawaiian Cruise, April 29-May 14, 2012
> There was a surfer Mickey I had seen with a surfboard: April 29-May 14, 2012
> The Calendar Bullentin Board-don't know if you can do it for the 15 nighter, if you can here's the itinerary:
> 29th-Los Angeles
> 30th-3rd at sea
> 4th-Hilo
> 5th-Kahului
> 6th-Honolulu
> 7th-Nawiliwili
> 8th-12th-at sea
> 13th-Ensenada
> 14th-Los Angeles
> 
> Thank you once again for making our trips memorable.



I know, I make it hard to get designs but my new approach is quality over quantity.  Did you want anything on the postcard?


----------



## jordak

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Zandy,
> This caught my eye - really nice! I love the bold colors! Any chance you could DISign something for Canada with this style? Or NY-CANADA? Thanks!
> I am in such appreciation of all of you who give of yourselves in the name of love of DIS!


Isn't this a Disney poster? Thought I saw a series of these somewhere.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Marty, sorry to bother you, but could I please have a Hawaii Shadow Box with The Ball Family on it?

Corinna


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> Marty, sorry to bother you, but could I please have a Hawaii Shadow Box with The Ball Family on it?
> 
> Corinna


For you, anytime!
Marty


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks, this looks great.

Corinna


----------



## luv2sleep

Help!  I am having a hard time navigating these threads.  Can anyone point me to the thread with plain mickey and minnie magnets (i.e. black with head and hears) but with bows, or sailor, bandanas or pirate hats on them?  Thanks!


----------



## msgoofy

Marty,

Are you taking request again?

The bottom of your post says you are not.

Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fivepin said:


> My best friend would love the stained glass license plate.  Could I get it with the name Debbie on it-no date.  Can I get one each for the Fantasy, Dream, and Wonder?  We will be on all 3 next year. Or, how would would it look with Disney Cruise and that way she can reuse it on any ship?  Dunno your call.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Ok, now I'm in your forever fan club!!! Yes, please please make the above with a NY-Halifax-Saint John-NY map - if you can create one! And add "The Herman Family" to the Playbill
> 6 big apple Mickey Heads, each with the date June 17, 2012 in one of the ears, and with a name in the "apple" part: Gideon, Laurie, Noa, Nadav, Eden and Gabi. THANK YOU!!!!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> I would love one of these too!  The Sommer Family.  July 8, 2012.  Thank you!



What would you like on the to do list?


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Isn't this a Disney poster? Thought I saw a series of these somewhere.



It was posted on the DCL facebook when they announced the second Hawaii sailing.


----------



## luv2sleep

I am so confused by this thread. I'm sorry if that seems silly but it's quite an overwhelming one.  I have tried to read through them but they are so long and I can't seem to find what I need.  Forgive me but I am so new to this and am not very crafty at all.  So, do we come here and make requests or are we supposed to search through all 6 threads for what we need?

I am very confused.


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> Help!  I am having a hard time navigating these threads.  Can anyone point me to the thread with plain mickey and minnie magnets (i.e. black with head and hears) but with bows, or sailor, bandanas or pirate hats on them?  Thanks!



You'd be best off digging the Milliepie's for shared folder...lemme dig up a link.

Here's the link to her Mickey Heads:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19125758


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> You'd be best off digging the Milliepie's for shared folder...lemme dig up a link.
> 
> Here's the link to her Mickey Heads:
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19125758



Thank you!!!!!  That really helps!


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> I am so confused by this thread. I'm sorry if that seems silly but it's quite an overwhelming one.  I have tried to read through them but they are so long and I can't seem to find what I need.  Forgive me but I am so new to this and am not very crafty at all.  So, do we come here and make requests or are we supposed to search through all 6 threads for what we need?
> 
> I am very confused.



You can come here and request magnets from me or jordak (both of us have examples of our personalized work in our photobuckets in our signatures.) or anyone who wants to jump in and make some, really.
You can also search through the threads to find blanks or designs you like from other designers for inspiration for your own.
Or you can post magnets or graphics you're working on for suggestions, encouragement, help or just general praise.
Or you can throw out a general "hey can someone make me this please?" type of request.
And if you want even more DISigns to search through you can head over to the Creative DISigns boards.

So most of what you're looking at is requests and request fills on the thread.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> You can come here and request magnets from me or jordak (both of us have examples of our personalized work in our photobuckets in our signatures.) or anyone who wants to jump in and make some, really.
> You can also search through the threads to find blanks or designs you like from other designers for inspiration for your own.
> Or you can post magnets or graphics you're working on for suggestions, encouragement, help or just general praise.
> Or you can throw out a general "hey can someone make me this please?" type of request.
> And if you want even more DISigns to search through you can head over to the Creative DISigns boards.
> 
> So most of what you're looking at is requests and request fills on the thread.



Thank you, Lorelei!  I really love your Rapunzel designs! Very classy. 

I was looking for a large circular magnet to go under our stateroom number on our door with "The Beck Family" and "sailing away..." or "sailing with Disney..." or something non-specific.  I have more than one cruise planned and plan to reuse it on the different ships.  I love the ones I have seen with pictures of the ship coming through the center.  Mickey heads with sailor hats, captain hats, red Minnie bows, pirate Mickey heads with red bandanas with and without earrings, etc. would be great.  I am not very much into actual cartoony looking characters but something either more classy or more plain...if that makes any sense. I am trying to stick with mostly red/black and white colors but natural blue and yellow nautical colors thrown in would be great too.  

Is there something like this out here on the threads?  Is it possible to design something like this for me?  I know it's vague.  I haven't done this before so if I need to provide more or different information (or I shouldn't be asking at all...seriously as I am not sure what I am doing, lol) just let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Thank you, Lorelei!  I really love your Rapunzel designs! Very classy.
> 
> I was looking for a large circular magnet to go under our stateroom number on our door with "The Beck Family" and "sailing away..." or "sailing with Disney..." or something non-specific.  I have more than one cruise planned and plan to reuse it on the different ships.  I love the ones I have seen with pictures of the ship coming through the center.  Mickey heads with sailor hats, captain hats, red Minnie bows, pirate Mickey heads with red bandanas with and without earrings, etc. would be great.  I am not very much into actual cartoony looking characters but something either more classy or more plain...if that makes any sense. I am trying to stick with mostly red/black and white colors but natural blue and yellow nautical colors thrown in would be great too.
> 
> Is there something like this out here on the threads?  Is it possible to design something like this for me?  I know it's vague.  I haven't done this before so if I need to provide more or different information (or I shouldn't be asking at all...seriously as I am not sure what I am doing, lol) just let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

msgoofy said:


> Marty,
> 
> Are you taking request again?
> 
> The bottom of your post says you are not.
> 
> Thanks!


Officially I am on break. Got tired of doing 75 designs a day but still will do a few now and then.


----------



## luv2sleep

Wow! Thanks! I really like the red and black one. Any chance that could be made into a circle with the font having a little more round and softer appearance to it? Thanks! You guys are GOOD! I wish I had a creative gene! 

Oh and if I could see the ship a little more? I guess a little more prominent? Love this! Will go wonderfully with the FE I am going to use.


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Wow! Thanks! I really like the red and black one. Any chance that could be made into a circle with the font having a little more round and softer appearance to it? Thanks! You guys are GOOD! I wish I had a creative gene!


Sorry but I don't alter my work.


----------



## luv2sleep

Oh my gosh! So sorry for asking! I didn't realize that. I wil use it as is. Thank you!


----------



## JacksGirlz

cruisecrasher said:


> Glad to help out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely cruise!



Thank you so much.  My DD13 loves it and can't wait to give the Beauty and the Beast ones to her best friend (who will also be cruising with us)


----------



## AlaskaCruiseMom

Hi!  Jordak, I love love love the hot chocolate Alaska one (#262 in your photobucket)!  If you have time, would you be willing to please change the date to July 16-23, 2012 and let me use it?  
If not, I understand, and if so, thanks so much!!


----------



## jordak

AlaskaCruiseMom said:


> Hi!  Jordak, I love love love the hot chocolate Alaska one (#262 in your photobucket)!  If you have time, would you be willing to please change the date to July 16-23, 2012 and let me use it?
> If not, I understand, and if so, thanks so much!!


Sure, no problem. Super sick today but soon as I feel better I will get it done for you.


----------



## AlaskaCruiseMom

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. Super sick today but soon as I feel better I will get it done for you.




Thanks!!     Sorry to hear you're sick...hope you feel better!!!!!


----------



## bellbina

Hi Jordak,

I love all your designs!  We are going on our 4th and 5th  Disney Cruise and I would love to have something to put on our doors this time!

If you have time could you do some licence plates for me

Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Minnie Mouse for Jean
Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Stitch for Chelsea
Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Donald Duck for Lara
Disney Wonder - Sorcerer mickey for Davide
Disney Wonder - Mickey for Laurie

Thank you sooo very much!

Jean


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. Super sick today but soon as I feel better I will get it done for you.



I hope that you feel better soon.

Corinna


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. Super sick today but soon as I feel better I will get it done for you.



Get well soon!


----------



## honeybubba

I would like to kindly request three Christmas graphics.  I enjoy the fire place with the stockings but will be thrilled with any.

1st:
Brian
Heather
Bradley
Taylor

2nd:
Carnot
Lisa
Carnot
Max

3rd:
Leigh
Susan
Sarah

We sail on the Magic on December 17th to December 24th.

Many, many THANKS!!!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!



I am completely overwhelmed with appreciation! If I could jump out of the computer I'd give you a big ! Thank You!


----------



## Bens Dads

Have been wondering where folks find these great magnets - now I know.


----------



## Bens Dads

Can't wait for our sailing.


----------



## Bens Dads

So that I can send a PM to order magnets for my son - sorry.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 4 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 4 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 6 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 7 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 8 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 9 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Bens Dads

Posting 10 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.


----------



## Moby

We've booked a last minute cruise on the Wonder for Dec 4-11, 2011 so I don't have much time to get ready.   It's our 1st Disney cruise and we're so excited.  I've been gleaning info on the boards to help make it special.  I'm not computer savvy and would LOVE help in making door magnets as a surprise for my dh and my 13 yo dd.  

May I kindly request the following if anyone has time to help?  I'd be so grateful!

Sorry, we're on vacation....The Tomchuk Family

Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Mickey & Minnie:  Chris & Marla  

Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Minnie:  Moriah

I also really LOVED the Big Apple Mickey Mouse and having one for each of us would be fun:  Chris, Marla, Moriah

I'd be thrilled to have any of the above or whatever design is easiest for you to make up for our family.Your designs are simply amazing as is your kindness in sharing your time and your talents with us!


----------



## jenandjuice

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. Super sick today but soon as I feel better I will get it done for you.



No fun 

Get well soon!


----------



## barbarasc

Jordak......hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Bens Dads said:


> Posting 10 of 10 - so I can order magnets for my son.



You don't have to PM for magnet requests.  You can just post them here...
Just FYI!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Moby said:


> We've booked a last minute cruise on the Wonder for Dec 4-11, 2011 so I don't have much time to get ready.   It's our 1st Disney cruise and we're so excited.  I've been gleaning info on the boards to help make it special.  I'm not computer savvy and would LOVE help in making door magnets as a surprise for my dh and my 13 yo dd.
> 
> May I kindly request the following if anyone has time to help?  I'd be so grateful!
> 
> Sorry, we're on vacation....The Tomchuk Family
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Mickey & Minnie:  Chris & Marla
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Minnie:  Moriah
> 
> I also really LOVED the Big Apple Mickey Mouse and having one for each of us would be fun:  Chris, Marla, Moriah
> 
> I'd be thrilled to have any of the above or whatever design is easiest for you to make up for our family.Your designs are simply amazing as is your kindness in sharing your time and your talents with us!


----------



## Moby

Lorelei   Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Moby said:


> We've booked a last minute cruise on the Wonder for Dec 4-11, 2011 so I don't have much time to get ready.   It's our 1st Disney cruise and we're so excited.  I've been gleaning info on the boards to help make it special.  I'm not computer savvy and would LOVE help in making door magnets as a surprise for my dh and my 13 yo dd.
> 
> May I kindly request the following if anyone has time to help?  I'd be so grateful!
> 
> Sorry, we're on vacation....The Tomchuk Family
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Mickey & Minnie:  Chris & Marla
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Minnie:  Moriah
> 
> I also really LOVED the Big Apple Mickey Mouse and having one for each of us would be fun:  Chris, Marla, Moriah
> 
> I'd be thrilled to have any of the above or whatever design is easiest for you to make up for our family.Your designs are simply amazing as is your kindness in sharing your time and your talents with us!



And just because you asked so nicely...


----------



## jordak

Thanks everybody! Nasty stomach virus but feel little better today. Tired of laying in bed so I will do a few designs.


----------



## jordak

AlaskaCruiseMom said:


> Hi!  Jordak, I love love love the hot chocolate Alaska one (#262 in your photobucket)!  If you have time, would you be willing to please change the date to July 16-23, 2012 and let me use it?
> If not, I understand, and if so, thanks so much!!


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

bellbina said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> I love all your designs!  We are going on our 4th and 5th  Disney Cruise and I would love to have something to put on our doors this time!
> 
> If you have time could you do some licence plates for me
> 
> Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Minnie Mouse for Jean
> Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Stitch for Chelsea
> Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder - Donald Duck for Lara
> Disney Wonder - Sorcerer mickey for Davide
> Disney Wonder - Mickey for Laurie
> 
> Thank you sooo very much!
> 
> Jean


Very welcome!


----------



## jordak

honeybubba said:


> I would like to kindly request three Christmas graphics.  I enjoy the fire place with the stockings but will be thrilled with any.
> 
> 1st:
> Brian
> Heather
> Bradley
> Taylor
> 
> 2nd:
> Carnot
> Lisa
> Carnot
> Max
> 
> 3rd:
> Leigh
> Susan
> Sarah
> 
> We sail on the Magic on December 17th to December 24th.
> 
> Many, many THANKS!!!


You're welcome!!


----------



## jordak

Moby said:


> We've booked a last minute cruise on the Wonder for Dec 4-11, 2011 so I don't have much time to get ready.   It's our 1st Disney cruise and we're so excited.  I've been gleaning info on the boards to help make it special.  I'm not computer savvy and would LOVE help in making door magnets as a surprise for my dh and my 13 yo dd.
> 
> May I kindly request the following if anyone has time to help?  I'd be so grateful!
> 
> Sorry, we're on vacation....The Tomchuk Family
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Mickey & Minnie:  Chris & Marla
> 
> Disney Wonder license plate from Nevada with Minnie:  Moriah
> 
> I also really LOVED the Big Apple Mickey Mouse and having one for each of us would be fun:  Chris, Marla, Moriah
> 
> I'd be thrilled to have any of the above or whatever design is easiest for you to make up for our family.Your designs are simply amazing as is your kindness in sharing your time and your talents with us!


Here you go.


----------



## Moby

jordak said:


> Here you go.



I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well.   Thanks for taking time to do my magnets!  Hope you get well quickly!


----------



## Moby

cruisecrasher said:


> And just because you asked so nicely...



You are so sweet!!!    I'm thrilled!


----------



## 31disney

Jordak -- 

I have been looking at your designs today. Hoping you wouldn't mind doing some for me! Here is what I had in mind:

Mosaic mickey -- if you can say "Sailing with Mickey"
Sorry we're on Vacation - the Osborne Family
Disney Cruise License Plate " Our First Cruise" (you have one in Photobucket) but want to change date to January 2012 - Disney Dream

Thanks!!

And does anyone do a 3 night Bahamas Itinerary?? I would love to see that -- I have gotten myself lost a few times! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Hi Jordak,
Hope you're feeling better soon. If you don't mind, when you get a chance would you please re-make a disign you made for us this past spring. It is from Tangled when they're on the boat. Instead of writing Disney Dream on the boat could you please just write Disney or Disney Cruise Line and instead of dates just leave The Simonds Family? That way we can reuse it without bothering you. I'm also looking for something else, but I'm not sure if it was your disign or not. It was Rapunzel on the swing saying "Best Day Ever". 
Thanks so much.


----------



## jordak

31disney said:


> Jordak --
> 
> I have been looking at your designs today. Hoping you wouldn't mind doing some for me! Here is what I had in mind:
> 
> Mosaic mickey -- if you can say "Sailing with Mickey"
> Sorry we're on Vacation - the Osborne Family
> Disney Cruise License Plate " Our First Cruise" (you have one in Photobucket) but want to change date to January 2012 - Disney Dream
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> And does anyone do a 3 night Bahamas Itinerary?? I would love to see that -- I have gotten myself lost a few times! Thanks in advance!


Sure, happy to!!


----------



## jordak

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Hope you're feeling better soon. If you don't mind, when you get a chance would you please re-make a disign you made for us this past spring. It is from Tangled when they're on the boat. Instead of writing Disney Dream on the boat could you please just write Disney or Disney Cruise Line and instead of dates just leave The Simonds Family? That way we can reuse it without bothering you. I'm also looking for something else, but I'm not sure if it was your disign or not. It was Rapunzel on the swing saying "Best Day Ever".
> Thanks so much.


Sure, no problem! Not sure who did the other one. Millie possibly?


----------



## 31disney

Thanks Jordak!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Grumpy Sha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would one more magnet disign that is square in shape, has Tinker Bell with her wand and sparkles and says the following:
> 
> You've Just Been Pixie Dusted!
> Check Your Fish Extender.
> 
> Thanks








You're very welcome!


----------



## jenandjuice

I know I wasn't the original requester but I'm using this too!  thanks Lorelei, you rock like always!


----------



## AlaskaCruiseMom

jordak said:


> Welcome!



 
Love it!   Thanks!!  

Glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jenandjuice said:


> I know I wasn't the original requester but I'm using this too!  thanks Lorelei, you rock like always!



Be my guest.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem! Not sure who did the other one. Millie possibly?



Wow! That was so fast. Thank you so much.


----------



## luv2sleep

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Wow! That was so fast. Thank you so much.



Could you make me one of these that says: 

The Beck Family 

?

That would be so awesome. 


I absolutely love Tangled. My favorite Disney movie so far. This is a great picture.


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


>



Oops! I quoted the text and not the picture!  I meant this one. Sorry about that.


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Oops! I quoted the text and not the picture!  I meant this one. Sorry about that.


No problem


----------



## Lahmanfam05

Can you please please please make the Tangled boat disign?!  If it could say Disney Cruise Line and in the water The Lahman Family
Thank you so much! My girls are going to go crazy over it!  
TIA


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> No problem



Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

Lahmanfam05 said:


> Can you please please please make the Tangled boat disign?!  If it could say Disney Cruise Line and in the water The Lahman Family
> Thank you so much! My girls are going to go crazy over it!
> TIA


welcome


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> I know, I make it hard to get designs but my new approach is quality over quantity.  Did you want anything on the postcard?



Thanks Marty that was really fast.  Hope you're feeling better today.  I can't take too any magnets for that trip since I have to fly.  The do weigh quite a bit-I use the magnet paper to print.  I'm good with the post card-nothing creative right now flowing-no coffee yet.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Fivepin said:


> Thanks Marty that was really fast.  Hope you're feeling better today.  I can't take too any magnets for that trip since I have to fly.  The do weigh quite a bit-I use the magnet paper to print.  I'm good with the post card-nothing creative right now flowing-no coffee yet.



You can always mail them to your stateroom before you leave home . . .


----------



## DindelsPA

Jordak, Is it too late for a couple of designs that I need by Thursday night?  I'm leaving on a plane Friday afternoon.  If it is, I TOTALLY understand.  Thank you for all of your designs!!!


----------



## jordak

DindelsPA said:


> Jordak, Is it too late for a couple of designs that I need by Thursday night?  I'm leaving on a plane Friday afternoon.  If it is, I TOTALLY understand.  Thank you for all of your designs!!!


No, not at all. Let me know what you need and I will do them right away.


----------



## wink13

Jordak,

Was wondering if you have anything that would be a xmas notification of an upcoming cruise.  As a Nebraska fan would like to throw in a Husker theme I believe you did a Husker Mickey for me a couple years ago. 

Something like "Christmas Dreams"  or  "A Dream Gift"  -picture of the Disney Dream then:

Husker Mickey invites you to join him on the Disney Dream Feb 9-12, 2012 Cruise.  

You're certainly more creative than my lame attemps so anything you would/could do would be great.

One for Reid and one for Brett.

Thanks for your consideration and GO BIG RED!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Jordak, I have been following this thread and I am absolutely amazed by all of your wonderful designs!  You are so talented.  I'd like to say that I have been very careful to pick the two designs I love the most, but its not true! 
I kind of feel like it has to be a top ten list!!!

Anyway, my husband and I are sailing on our first cruise on the Magic on January 19th - 28th for the Western Caribbean.  If you have some time to do these two designs I would be very grateful:

The shadowbox with the Castaway Cay ship in the bottle with the hanging skeleton/pirate flags for The Staricks with our dates (jan 19th-28th 2012) and The Magic listed up top.

The Castaway Cay 2012 album/Journal with  First Disney Cruise and our names, Mic & Kelli for the Magic.

Thank you so much if you get a chance to do these, it is very appreciated!


----------



## FoxFMX22

Jordak,
My fiance and I will be on our honeymoon cruise on the Magic March 3, 2012. Looking through the thread I can see you do amazing work. Would it be possible to get something for our honeymoon? Maybe a wedding Mickey and Minnie? My name is Ryan, hers is Halle. Thank you.


----------



## Roxy217

cruisecrasher said:


> Something I've been working on:



THIS IS AWESOME!

Can you personalize? If so
Castelli Family
Tony - Roxann - Anthony - Giana - Marc 

LOVE this one ( we are from NYC area  )


----------



## DindelsPA

jordak said:


> No, not at all. Let me know what you need and I will do them right away.



You are THE BEST!!!!!  
I looove the porthole license plates.  Can you add any character into the porthole?
Our cruise info is:
The Disney Magic
November 2011

Goofy: Ed
Donald: Dani
Tinkerbell: Missy
* Tweedle Dum / Dee:  Patricia
* Maleficient: Karen
   *If you can customize the characters.  If not, 
    Perry: Patricia 
    Fairy Godmother: Karen

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> Something I've been working on:



Wow!  This is fabulous!   Is there one like this that exists for sailing out of LA to the Mexican Riviera?  It would be great if it had I LOVE LA, Disneyland and Los Angeles (born and raised here..love it!!) items/themes and something in reference to the MR on it.  I have a Christmas MR coming up and an April one.  I would love (if it's possible, of course) to get 2..one with Christmas theme and one without.  

Does this exist for the Western Caribbean too?  If someone knows of one can you point me in it's direction?

If the above 2 boards can't be done I totally understand!  Again, I am new to this thread and don't want to overstep!  Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Jordak,

Your talents are extraordinary and your generosity is also.  I so enjoy visiting this thread for ideas and to see what is new.  Hope you are feeling good as new.  Thank you for making so many people happy.   Am sailing in July, NY to Canada, so am sure ask for your help, in the near future, in decorating our doors.  You are the best!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Roxy217 said:


> THIS IS AWESOME!
> 
> Can you personalize? If so
> Castelli Family
> Tony - Roxann - Anthony - Giana - Marc
> 
> LOVE this one ( we are from NYC area  )



Here you go:


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> Wow!  This is fabulous!   Is there one like this that exists for sailing out of LA to the Mexican Riviera?  It would be great if it had I LOVE LA, Disneyland and Los Angeles (born and raised here..love it!!) items/themes and something in reference to the MR on it.  I have a Christmas MR coming up and an April one.  I would love (if it's possible, of course) to get 2..one with Christmas theme and one without.
> 
> Does this exist for the Western Caribbean too?  If someone knows of one can you point me in it's direction?
> 
> If the above 2 boards can't be done I totally understand!  Again, I am new to this thread and don't want to overstep!  Thanks!



Hmm...I'm not as familiar with the LA area...what would be a good substitute for the broadway/playbills?
I haven't made anything for the carribean ones, but Jordak has a bulletin board, somewhere in his thread.


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> Wow!  This is fabulous!   Is there one like this that exists for sailing out of LA to the Mexican Riviera?  It would be great if it had I LOVE LA, Disneyland and Los Angeles (born and raised here..love it!!) items/themes and something in reference to the MR on it.  I have a Christmas MR coming up and an April one.  I would love (if it's possible, of course) to get 2..one with Christmas theme and one without.
> 
> Does this exist for the Western Caribbean too?  If someone knows of one can you point me in it's direction?
> 
> If the above 2 boards can't be done I totally understand!  Again, I am new to this thread and don't want to overstep!  Thanks!



Here's what jordak's looks like:


----------



## Grumpy Sha

Cruisecrasher looks awesome. Thanks.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> Hmm...I'm not as familiar with the LA area...what would be a good substitute for the broadway/playbills?
> I haven't made anything for the carribean ones, but Jordak has a bulletin board, somewhere in his thread.



Hummm...iconic LA would be the Hollywood Sign, Mickey's star from Hollywood Blvd, Disneyland, Santa Monica Pier (like you see in the show Private Practice if anyone watches that), the beach, palm trees....Maybe a postcard instead of a playbill with the boardwalk (SM pier), the beach, palm trees, etc., mountains, desert, studio film strip....all I can think of right now. I hope that helps!


----------



## jordak

tggrrstarr said:


> Jordak, I have been following this thread and I am absolutely amazed by all of your wonderful designs!  You are so talented.  I'd like to say that I have been very careful to pick the two designs I love the most, but its not true!
> I kind of feel like it has to be a top ten list!!!
> 
> Anyway, my husband and I are sailing on our first cruise on the Magic on January 19th - 28th for the Western Caribbean.  If you have some time to do these two designs I would be very grateful:
> 
> The shadowbox with the Castaway Cay ship in the bottle with the hanging skeleton/pirate flags for The Staricks with our dates (jan 19th-28th 2012) and The Magic listed up top.
> 
> The Castaway Cay 2012 album/Journal with  First Disney Cruise and our names, Mic & Kelli for the Magic.
> 
> Thank you so much if you get a chance to do these, it is very appreciated!


Sure, nobody ever uses the pirate shadowbox so happy to do it for you!


----------



## jordak

FoxFMX22 said:


> Jordak,
> My fiance and I will be on our honeymoon cruise on the Magic March 3, 2012. Looking through the thread I can see you do amazing work. Would it be possible to get something for our honeymoon? Maybe a wedding Mickey and Minnie? My name is Ryan, hers is Halle. Thank you.


I think this is the only one I have done with a wedding theme.


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> I think this is the only one I have done with a wedding theme.



Wow! That is so cute! You guys are so creative. Just amazing!


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Was wondering if you have anything that would be a xmas notification of an upcoming cruise.  As a Nebraska fan would like to throw in a Husker theme I believe you did a Husker Mickey for me a couple years ago.
> 
> Something like "Christmas Dreams"  or  "A Dream Gift"  -picture of the Disney Dream then:
> 
> Husker Mickey invites you to join him on the Disney Dream Feb 9-12, 2012 Cruise.
> 
> You're certainly more creative than my lame attemps so anything you would/could do would be great.
> 
> One for Reid and one for Brett.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration and GO BIG RED!


I have something for Christmas, but let me think how I can incorporate the Huskers into it. Might have to make something new.


----------



## jordak

DindelsPA said:


> You are THE BEST!!!!!
> I looove the porthole license plates.  Can you add any character into the porthole?
> Our cruise info is:
> The Disney Magic
> November 2011
> 
> Goofy: Ed
> Donald: Dani
> Tinkerbell: Missy
> * Tweedle Dum / Dee:  Patricia
> * Maleficient: Karen
> *If you can customize the characters.  If not,
> Perry: Patricia
> Fairy Godmother: Karen
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!


Only one I don't have right now is the Tweedle Dee/Dum and I don't have a lot of time to work on a new one so apologize for not getting that one. Have a great time!


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak,
> 
> Your talents are extraordinary and your generosity is also.  I so enjoy visiting this thread for ideas and to see what is new.  Hope you are feeling good as new.  Thank you for making so many people happy.   Am sailing in July, NY to Canada, so am sure ask for your help, in the near future, in decorating our doors.  You are the best!


Thank you and I am feeling much better now. Feel free to ask when you are ready!


----------



## DindelsPA

jordak said:


> Only one I don't have right now is the Tweedle Dee/Dum and I don't have a lot of time to work on a new one so apologize for not getting that one. Have a great time!



Thank you sooooo very much!  We'll have a toast to you!


----------



## FoxFMX22

Looks great, thanks Jordak.


----------



## Roxy217

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go:



Fabulous!! One correction : my husband spells his name TONY - sorry to be a stickler


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Dear Jordak/Marty,
I've been enjoying your designs and I respect your need to "back off" the business sometimes! Looks like lately you've been up to doing some DISigning, or at least granting wishes! I'd like to ask for a few, if you have time and energy. 




This Steamboat Willie, but with MAGIC as the magazine title, The Herman Family, June 17-22, 2012

And name plates for us all (peeking through the porthole):
Laurie and Gideon (together) - Minnie/Mickey
Noa - Tinkerbell or MinnieMouse
Nadav - Dopey OR Pumba OR Mater (from Cars)
Gabi - Goofy or Stitch
Eden - Zach and Cody or Perry the Platypus 

Thank you so much! 
Every time you do these, you make a DIS family SOOOO happy!
Laurie and the Hermans


----------



## milliepie

Tigger1313 said:


> Millie, we miss you and wish you had more time to play too.







jordak said:


> Hey, it's my favorite designer!! Miss having you around too. I am doing good. How's school going?



School is going well.  Still on a straight A streak.    My next break is around Christmas time,  can't wait!  Saw you were under the weather.  I hope you feel better.  



luvfyrwrx said:


> (There should be a picture of the Fantasy in a Life-ring in that quote but I lurk more than I post, so the system won't let me have it in post yet.    )
> 
> 
> *Milliepie*, this is beautiful. I'm sailing on the Fantasy next year. May I use your design?
> 
> Thank you.


  Absolutely!


----------



## wink13

jordak said:


> I have something for Christmas, but let me think how I can incorporate the Huskers into it. Might have to make something new.



Don't really need the Husker theme, anything you do will be wonderful.  Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Roxy217 said:


> Fabulous!! One correction : my husband spells his name TONY - sorry to be a stickler



Oops...


----------



## tggrrstarr

jordak said:


> Sure, nobody ever uses the pirate shadowbox so happy to do it for you!



Thank you so much!  These look great!


----------



## luv2sleep

I am finally getting the hang of this imaging stuff I think.  

Jordak, I just went through your photobucket collection and found this:





When you have time do you think you could design this for me with Minnie sitting in the chair and a little Mickey boy running around playing with a ball? It could say:

Cindy and Noah 
Disney Wonder 2012

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Dear Jordak/Marty,
> I've been enjoying your designs and I respect your need to "back off" the business sometimes! Looks like lately you've been up to doing some DISigning, or at least granting wishes! I'd like to ask for a few, if you have time and energy.
> 
> This Steamboat Willie, but with MAGIC as the magazine title, The Herman Family, June 17-22, 2012
> 
> And name plates for us all (peeking through the porthole):
> Laurie and Gideon (together) - Minnie/Mickey
> Noa - Tinkerbell or MinnieMouse
> Nadav - Dopey OR Pumba OR Mater (from Cars)
> Gabi - Goofy or Stitch
> Eden - Zach and Cody or Perry the Platypus
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Every time you do these, you make a DIS family SOOOO happy!
> Laurie and the Hermans


 You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> Don't really need the Husker theme, anything you do will be wonderful.  Thanks!


A couple different choices.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> School is going well.  Still on a straight A streak.    My next break is around Christmas time,  can't wait!  Saw you were under the weather.  I hope you feel better.
> 
> Absolutely!


That's great, keep it up!!


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> I am finally getting the hang of this imaging stuff I think.
> 
> Jordak, I just went through your photobucket collection and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have time do you think you could design this for me with Minnie sitting in the chair and a little Mickey boy running around playing with a ball? It could say:
> 
> Cindy and Noah
> Disney Wonder 2012
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## wink13

jordak said:


> A couple different choices.



Awesome!

Could you make 1 small change it's a 3 night cruise not 4?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

wink13 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Could you make 1 small change it's a 3 night cruise not 4?
> 
> Thanks!!!


oops!


----------



## Cruella 66

My daughter, Madelyn, will turn sweet16 during our Magic cruise 12/24-30.  she loves Tinkerbell.  Could you do anything to surprise her with?  Thanks!  Cindy


----------



## wink13

jordak said:


> oops!



thanks again!


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> My daughter, Madelyn, will turn sweet16 during our Magic cruise 12/24-30.  she loves Tinkerbell.  Could you do anything to surprise her with?  Thanks!  Cindy


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> You're welcome!



Thank you! Thank you!  I love this!!!!! So cute! Thanks, again!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

jordak said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing now:
> THANK YOU
> You DISigners are THE BEST!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

jordak said:


>



This one is breathtaking!


----------



## starchild_217

I have a request for the same desgin as HermanTriplets license plate. I just need one made like the Mickey & Minnie design. If it could please have the Dream name on it with the names "Dan & Van".

I would greatly appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starchild_217

I'm sorry to be a pain! But, I have one more request... 

If I could have this design:
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/... plates/?action=view&current=NickandPam-1.jpg 

With the names "Danny & Vanessa" "November 17, 2011"

I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## jordak

starchild_217 said:


> I'm sorry to be a pain! But, I have one more request...
> 
> If I could have this design:
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/... plates/?action=view&current=NickandPam-1.jpg
> 
> With the names "Danny & Vanessa" "November 17, 2011"
> 
> I appreciate all of your help!


Here you go!


----------



## barbarasc

Hope you are feeling better!!  

Can you do something for a B2B Dream 4Dec to 11Dec 2012 - for Barbara, John and Jenny from Virgina

Everything you do is wonderful.....we are not picky 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jordak

barbarasc said:


> Hope you are feeling better!!
> 
> Can you do something for a B2B Dream 4Dec to 11Dec 2012 - for Barbara, John and Jenny from Virgina
> 
> Everything you do is wonderful.....we are not picky
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Feeling great now, thanks!

Hope my choice of design works for you.


----------



## barbarasc

jordak said:


> Feeling great now, thanks!
> 
> Hope my choice of design works for you.



Perfect!!!  Thank you so much


----------



## jordak

It's been awhile since I have made anything new that was Disney related. Thought I better jump on the New York theme.


----------



## Cyndibear

Hi!  Fablous designs!!!  Wonder if you could do something for me. We will be celebrating Dh's 40th Bday on our January 29th Dream cruise.  His name is Eric and his favorite character is Goofy.  His bday is on Feb 1.  I will leave it up to your creative talents.  

Thanks,
Cyndi


----------



## luv2sleep

Hi.  I think these will be my last requests for this trip....I think! 

Can you make me 2 magnets with the same colors and theme (as below on the Molly magnet) but for the Disney Wonder?  

The first is for Cindy and it's the Rapunzel one like the one below:





The second is for Noah with the same magnet but with Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates.  I don't have an image for that because I couldn't find Jake from J&TNLP on any of your designs.  Would putting Jake in be possible?

Thank you!


----------



## luv2sleep

Ooops! Sorry that came out so big!  I am still a newbie at the graphics stuff.  I definitely didn't mean that!


----------



## Laurie12820

cruisecrasher said:


> What would you like on the to do list?



To Do:
Book Palo
Celebrate 6th Wedding Anniversary
Watch Cassie meet Mickey for the first time
Relax


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Laurie12820

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Sommer Family, I think we were meant to be on the same cruise - well we'll go first and make sure to write you a trip report hopefully before you leave! I am also "Laurie"!



Oh, that is too funny!  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> I would love one of these too!  The Sommer Family.  July 8, 2012.  Thank you!


----------



## starchild_217

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Thank you SOOOOOOOO much!!!!!!


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Hi.  I think these will be my last requests for this trip....I think!
> 
> Can you make me 2 magnets with the same colors and theme (as below on the Molly magnet) but for the Disney Wonder?
> 
> The first is for Cindy and it's the Rapunzel one like the one below:
> 
> 
> The second is for Noah with the same magnet but with Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates.  I don't have an image for that because I couldn't find Jake from J&TNLP on any of your designs.  Would putting Jake in be possible?
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> You're welcome!



Thank you!!!! You are so awesome! Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Laurie12820

cruisecrasher said:


>



I.LOVE.IT!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


>



OMG, that totally took my breath away!!!  I can't thank you enough...absolutely gorgeous!!!!  My best to you, Cindy


----------



## Cartersmum

Would you kindly make your license plate designs for my family?

Carter (Peter Pan)
Luca (Woody)
Joel (Gonzo if possible if not then Buzz)
Leslie (Jessie)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Laurie12820 said:


> I.LOVE.IT!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!



Welcome!


----------



## Brumbie13

Jordak, I have an easy one for you.

Will you please do the "Sorry, we're on vacation" banner" for "The Shazz Family" ?


Thanks.


----------



## jordak

Cartersmum said:


> Would you kindly make your license plate designs for my family?
> 
> Carter (Peter Pan)
> Luca (Woody)
> Joel (Gonzo if possible if not then Buzz)
> Leslie (Jessie)
> 
> Thanks so much!


welcome


----------



## jordak

Brumbie13 said:


> Jordak, I have an easy one for you.
> 
> Will you please do the "Sorry, we're on vacation" banner" for "The Shazz Family" ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


very easy one!


----------



## Brumbie13

Thanks a bunch!
We're going pretty minimalistic with the magnets, and when I saw that, I thought it was the perfect centerpiece for our door!


----------



## MinnieGg4

jordak said:


> It's been awhile since I have made anything new that was Disney related. Thought I better jump on the New York theme.



I love this apple disign and would love it with the date June 17, 2012.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Jordak,

That apple is neat.

Was wondering if it is possible to do plate design with the owl from Winnie the Pooh.  Have a 5 year old granddaughter who loves owls.

Thanks so much.

Marilyn


----------



## MoranClan

Hello Jordak

I know you are not taking requests, do you have a generic 18th Anniversary design with minnie and mickey holding hands sitting on the beach?

I can add in the script I think.

Thank You


----------



## jordak

MinnieGg4 said:


> I love this apple disign and would love it with the date June 17, 2012.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Welcome!!


----------



## jordak

MoranClan said:


> Hello Jordak
> 
> I know you are not taking requests, do you have a generic 18th Anniversary design with minnie and mickey holding hands sitting on the beach?
> 
> I can add in the script I think.
> 
> Thank You


I don't provide blank designs but will be happy to do one for you. Just tell me what you want and which design it is. I have a couple with them on the beach so if you can link to it that would be great.


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak,
> 
> That apple is neat.
> 
> Was wondering if it is possible to do plate design with the owl from Winnie the Pooh.  Have a 5 year old granddaughter who loves owls.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Marilyn


I currently don't, but probably could come up with something. What name would you like on it?


----------



## Marilyn11

Hi Jordak,

Only if you have time though.  Thanks so much.

What I meant to say though was a the porthole magnet, with the Pooh owl, with Disney Magic and the name, Katelyn.  

I looked through the album last night and really enjoyed it.

You are awesome.


----------



## Laurie12820

jordak said:


> Welcome!!



Would you be able to change the date for us to July 8, 2012


----------



## lisare

I hope it's not a bother to ask for two of whatever sign's are easiest.  You awesome work so I'll be happy with whatever you do.  Thank you SOOOO much.
here's the info:

1. Jen & Justin 1st cruise
Dec 2011 Disney Dream

2. Lisa & Mike 10th cruise
Dec 2011 Disney Dream


----------



## MinnieGg4

jordak said:


> Welcome!!



Thanks it is perfect.


----------



## ladybug23

Cartersmum said:


> Would you kindly make your license plate designs for my family?
> 
> Carter (Peter Pan)
> Luca (Woody)
> Joel (Gonzo if possible if not then Buzz)
> Leslie (Jessie)
> 
> Thanks so much!



I am a "Carter's Mum" also.  My name is Leslie - is that yours too?  How funny is that??


----------



## tink0116

Could you make me an invitation like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the name Olivia and it's a 4 night cruise with the dates of November 27 -December 1.  Thanks so much.  My daughter doesn't know we are going yet and I wanted to surprise her with an invitation.

Kris


----------



## 2CME911

*jordak and cruisecrasher *you guys are to be commended for all the work you put in to keep this thread running.  Thank You very very much!

If you have time, I'd like to request from jordak a Streamboat Willie mag cover for my family: Magic  The Donovan Family  April 13-20, 2012  
and name plates with the porthole design for:
Griffin - Jake from JATNLP
Meagan - Rapunzel
Karen - Minnie
Peter - Grumpy

Thank You again. We're really looking forward to this totally new experience!


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Only if you have time though.  Thanks so much.
> 
> What I meant to say though was a the porthole magnet, with the Pooh owl, with Disney Magic and the name, Katelyn.
> 
> I looked through the album last night and really enjoyed it.
> 
> You are awesome.


Very welcome!


----------



## jordak

Laurie12820 said:


> Would you be able to change the date for us to July 8, 2012


No problem!


----------



## jordak

lisare said:


> I hope it's not a bother to ask for two of whatever sign's are easiest.  You awesome work so I'll be happy with whatever you do.  Thank you SOOOO much.
> here's the info:
> 
> 1. Jen & Justin 1st cruise
> Dec 2011 Disney Dream
> 
> 2. Lisa & Mike 10th cruise
> Dec 2011 Disney Dream


Here you go!


----------



## jordak

tink0116 said:


> Could you make me an invitation like  with the name Olivia and it's a 4 night cruise with the dates of November 27 -December 1.  Thanks so much.  My daughter doesn't know we are going yet and I wanted to surprise her with an invitation.
> 
> Kris


You're welcome!


----------



## 4407mark

Jordak - could you do one of the beach sunset with Mickey and Minnie for Mark and Krysten? And surprise me with one for our 15 month old daughter McKynlee? We're on the Dec 22 Dream. Thank you so much!


----------



## Marilyn11

Gosh Jordak,

The owl magnet is just soooo cute!!   She is going to love it.  Thanks so very much.  You really are a gift to us all.    You are bringing sunshine to a lot of vacations.   I wish we could do something for you.

Marilyn


----------



## jordak

2CME911 said:


> *jordak and cruisecrasher *you guys are to be commended for all the work you put in to keep this thread running.  Thank You very very much!
> 
> If you have time, I'd like to request from jordak a Streamboat Willie mag cover for my family: Magic  The Donovan Family  April 13-20, 2012
> and name plates with the porthole design for:
> Griffin - Jake from JATNLP
> Meagan - Rapunzel
> Karen - Minnie
> Peter - Grumpy
> 
> Thank You again. We're really looking forward to this totally new experience!


You're very welcome and thank you!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Jordak,
    You have created incredible designs. You have helped me in the past with this design. When you have a moment can you please change the date to June 15-22  2013 and from "Magic in Paradise" to "Eastern Fantasy". Thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## jordak

4407mark said:


> Jordak - could you do one of the beach sunset with Mickey and Minnie for Mark and Krysten? And surprise me with one for our 15 month old daughter McKynlee? We're on the Dec 22 Dream. Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Jordak,
> You have created incredible designs. You have helped me in the past with this design. When you have a moment can you please change the date to June 15-22  2013 and from "Magic in Paradise" to "Eastern Fantasy". Thanks for all your help!!!!


You're welcome!!


----------



## Marilyn11

Hi Jordak,

Thanks again for the so cute owl magnet.

Can I request porthole magnets for the two grandsons.    So much appreciate it.  Thanks.

Disney Magic

Chip   Daniel

Dale   Jason

No rush


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

jordak said:


> You're welcome!!



Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## lisare

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Thank you thank you thank you.  They look AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## platcat

Jordak,

I have a great admiration for your creativity.  If you have time, would you be kind enough to create the Dash license plate for my son Taylor with November as the month?

TIA from a fellow Husker (and Islander)


----------



## Laurie12820

jordak said:


> No problem!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Marilyn11

Hi Jordak,

Are you wondering what we are doing on a Saturday night requesting porthole magnets for our grandkids.  Can't pry myself away from your site!

Can I have a couple more,    thanks sooo much.  We are all on vacation together on July 8.

Disney Magic

Stitch        Matthew

Mermaid     Katelyn   ( she is asking for this one too)

Will be so happy to have these.


----------



## debfen

Hi Jordak,
I'm pretty new to the site, but love all I see. We are taking our first cruise in May of 2012 as a graduation vacation for my daughter who is graduating from college. I love the idea of the magnets for the doors. But I don't quite understand how to get them. I have some ability to "borrow" some graphics and tweak them. Am I allowed to do that with your designs or other designs on this site? Or would you all rather I just ask you to do it. I certainly do not wish to do something inappropriate, when everyone here is so generous. Thank you!


----------



## 4407mark

Jordak - thank you! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Cartersmum

ladybug23 said:


> I am a "Carter's Mum" also.  My name is Leslie - is that yours too?  How funny is that??



Well that is bizarre!!!


----------



## Cartersmum

Thanks VERY much Jordak!!


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Are you wondering what we are doing on a Saturday night requesting porthole magnets for our grandkids.  Can't pry myself away from your site!
> 
> Can I have a couple more,    thanks sooo much.  We are all on vacation together on July 8.
> 
> Disney Magic
> 
> Stitch        Matthew
> 
> Mermaid     Katelyn   ( she is asking for this one too)
> 
> Will be so happy to have these.


It's addicting isn't it?


----------



## jordak

platcat said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I have a great admiration for your creativity.  If you have time, would you be kind enough to create the Dash license plate for my son Taylor with November as the month?
> 
> TIA from a fellow Husker (and Islander)


Wow, small world!! That is awesome!


----------



## jordak

debfen said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I'm pretty new to the site, but love all I see. We are taking our first cruise in May of 2012 as a graduation vacation for my daughter who is graduating from college. I love the idea of the magnets for the doors. But I don't quite understand how to get them. I have some ability to "borrow" some graphics and tweak them. Am I allowed to do that with your designs or other designs on this site? Or would you all rather I just ask you to do it. I certainly do not wish to do something inappropriate, when everyone here is so generous. Thank you!


I don't mind if you tweak them for your own personal use but I don't mind doing them for you. Just curious, but when in May are you going? We are going at the end of May for a graduation vacation too.


----------



## Marilyn11

Super addicting.  The whole disboard is.  Such great information and such nice people.

Thank you so very much,  Jordak.   Perfect!

Have a very nice day today.


----------



## platcat

jordak said:


> Wow, small world!! That is awesome!
> 
> 
> Yes, very small world.  Thanks so much, my son will love this.


----------



## TmlndSpdwy03

Jordak -

If you get a change can you make the same one you make above with the boy from The Incredibles but with the name Isabella.  Month is Nov.

Thanks


----------



## jordak

TmlndSpdwy03 said:


> Jordak -
> 
> If you get a change can you make the same one you make above with the boy from The Incredibles but with the name Isabella.  Month is Nov.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## suspit

duplicate


----------



## suspit

Jordak,
Wow, I just happily lost the last hour looking at your designs on Photobucket!  Truly incredible stuff.  We will be first time cruisers in July 2013.  I am surprising my sister with a 40th birthday cruise.  I will definitely be looking to you for some help with our door magnets.  Do you charge for your designs?  I would happily pay for them.  They are incredibly creative and beautiful!


----------



## jordak

suspit said:


> Jordak,
> Wow, I just happily lost the last hour looking at your designs on Photobucket!  Truly incredible stuff.  We will be first time cruisers in July 2013.  I am surprising my sister with a 40th birthday cruise.  I will definitely be looking to you for some help with our door magnets.  Do you charge for your designs?  I would happily pay for them.  They are incredibly creative and beautiful!


Thank you!! Unfortunately for me, I have to do them for free even though a lot of my stuff isn't even Disney copyright related.  But doing them for free is okay because I get to contribute to every bodies vacations in a little way.


----------



## TmlndSpdwy03

Thanks!  She loves it!!


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> Thank you!! Unfortunately for me, I have to do them for free even though a lot of my stuff isn't even Disney copyright related.  But doing them for free is okay because I get to contribute to every bodies vacations in a little way.



Really awesome, Jordak!


----------



## nsiordia

Hi Jordak,

Your stuff is amazing!! We are going on our first cruise and would love so much to have name plates with the porthole design. There is 8 of us total. 3 girls, 5 boys. Any boy character would be great for the boys and any girl character for the girls. We are not picky, just would love to make our 1st magnets  We especially love Pixar characters.

Girls Names:

Nubia
Anais
Patty

Boys:
Sebastian aka Che
Pancho
Nico
Julian
Christian

Is this something you could help us with? We will be sailing on the wonder 1/22/12 

Thank you so much!


----------



## luv2sleep

All of the DISigners here are awesome! So nice of you all to do this for us!


----------



## rochelle017

mgibson301 said:


> Thank you for posting this!  My hubby is in the Army... we are sailing Aug 30 and this would look fab on our door.  LOVE!!!



A happy belated veterans day to you and him. thanks to your entire family for your service and the sacrifices you make.


----------



## Panfan86

I've been trying to catch up on this thread and it hasnt happened yet lol. I'm still on Part one, but I have found some really great graphics to use on our first disney cruise next year. Im not sure who made it, but there is one called What Happens at Sea Stays at Sea, and it has Disney Magic at the bottom. Does anyone know which one Im talking about? I was wondering if someone was willing to change the word magic into wonder for me. Im not very good at things like that


----------



## narsibvl

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!



Guys, 

If it is possible, can I get just the mickey heads with the following names. 

Narsi,
Priya,
Aditya &
Megha.

TIA


----------



## 5Princesses

Hi Cruisecrasher ! I have been admiring your work for awhile. I was wondering if you have the time, could you make my girls' names in bubble form with the new fashion princesses? I have 5 girls, their names are

                                             Marissa 
                                             Devon
                                             Erin
                                             Leah
                                             Stephanie
  I also did not know if you had any ideas about a sweet sixteen Birthday for my daughter Devon. She turns 16 the first day of our cruise( November 27th).
She is actually the one who loves the new fashion princesses, Belle is her favorite. She also likes Marie and Paris themes. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been trying for weeks to make something on my own, but not doing so great.   
                                            Thanks, Kathleen


----------



## avani'smom

So much design talent!!

My daughter, Avani, is turning 3 on the dream. Her bday is dec 2nd and we are on the dream 12/1-12/4.  She adores tinker bell. I would be so appreciative if you could do a design for her!  

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jordak

nsiordia said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Your stuff is amazing!! We are going on our first cruise and would love so much to have name plates with the porthole design. There is 8 of us total. 3 girls, 5 boys. Any boy character would be great for the boys and any girl character for the girls. We are not picky, just would love to make our 1st magnets  We especially love Pixar characters.
> 
> Girls Names:
> 
> Nubia
> Anais
> Patty
> 
> Boys:
> Sebastian aka Che
> Pancho
> Nico
> Julian
> Christian
> 
> Is this something you could help us with? We will be sailing on the wonder 1/22/12
> 
> Thank you so much!


I just happen to have 8 pixar designs so this worked out well.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi DISsers and DISigners!
Here's a link to the Official Eastern Canadian Cruise thread's discussion for Eastern Canadian themed magnet ideas:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2757016&page=8
Some good ideas here! I especially like the lighthouses. Maybe a collage including lighthouses from NYC, Halifax and Saint John? I'm full of ideas, but a bit short on the "doing" end!


----------



## debfen

I have been lurking for months and have thoroughly enjoyed this site! My family is going on a cruise in May of 2012. Is it ok to use the magnets that I see on this site? Can I change or add names to them myself or would the creators of the magnets prefer for me to ask them to do it. I don't want to be a burden to anyone and I don't want to use the design without permission.


----------



## nsiordia

Thank you so very much Jordak!!! I love them!!


----------



## milliepie

New York seems to be the theme lately, so I thought I'd post a few blanks that I have for anyone interested.


----------



## jordak

debfen said:


> I have been lurking for months and have thoroughly enjoyed this site! My family is going on a cruise in May of 2012. Is it ok to use the magnets that I see on this site? Can I change or add names to them myself or would the creators of the magnets prefer for me to ask them to do it. I don't want to be a burden to anyone and I don't want to use the design without permission.


I answered your previous post about this but I prefer to do it myself but  you are free to do it yourself as long as you don't repost them.


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> New York seems to be the theme lately, so I thought I'd post a few blanks that I have for anyone interested.



Great minds!  I have the Minnie lady liberty with my big apple Mickey head.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Awesome NY designs! Thanks Milliepie for posting those!


----------



## debfen

jordak said:


> I don't mind if you tweak them for your own personal use but I don't mind doing them for you. Just curious, but when in May are you going? We are going at the end of May for a graduation vacation too.



We will be on the Dream May 20-24. And thank you for responding 2x. I will see what I can do on them. I will not repost them and will certainly not take credit for them. Your name will still be on them when they become magnets. The ones that I cannot "tweak" I will come knocking on your computer screen seeking your help. Thank you!


----------



## Cruella 66

Jordak, my husband printed out Madelyn's magnet and it looks beautiful!  Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## MoranClan

jordak said:


> I don't provide blank designs but will be happy to do one for you. Just tell me what you want and which design it is. I have a couple with them on the beach so if you can link to it that would be great.



Do you have this one with the Dream?

Celebrating our 18th anniversary on the Dream, Bobby and Cindy 12/10

Thank you very much


----------



## MoranClan

MoranClan said:


> Do you have this one with the Dream?
> 
> Celebrating our 18th anniversary on the Dream, Bobby and Cindy 12/10
> 
> Thank you very much



Jeesh, link would have helped.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...d plates/?action=view&current=shadowbox-3.jpg


----------



## cruisecrasher

narsibvl said:


> Guys,
> 
> If it is possible, can I get just the mickey heads with the following names.
> 
> Narsi,
> Priya,
> Aditya &
> Megha.
> 
> TIA


Here you go!


----------



## narsibvl

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go!




Thanks a million


----------



## jordak

MoranClan said:


> Jeesh, link would have helped.
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...d plates/?action=view&current=shadowbox-3.jpg


here you go


----------



## cruisecrasher

5Princesses said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher ! I have been admiring your work for awhile. I was wondering if you have the time, could you make my girls' names in bubble form with the new fashion princesses? I have 5 girls, their names are
> 
> Marissa
> Devon
> Erin
> Leah
> Stephanie
> I also did not know if you had any ideas about a sweet sixteen Birthday for my daughter Devon. She turns 16 the first day of our cruise( November 27th).
> She is actually the one who loves the new fashion princesses, Belle is her favorite. She also likes Marie and Paris themes. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been trying for weeks to make something on my own, but not doing so great.
> Thanks, Kathleen


Here you go!


----------



## MoranClan

Thank you Very Much.  

We love it.


----------



## Almagetty

Jordak:

Is it possible to request the following from you:






With 50 years on the license plate and Dream 2011 on the traffic sign. Also, is it all possible to add Granny & Grandpa under the Happy Anniversary?






For the Disney Dream; Mola Family; December 1, 2011

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

Almagetty said:


> Jordak:
> 
> Is it possible to request the following from you:
> 
> 
> 
> With 50 years on the license plate and Dream 2011 on the traffic sign. Also, is it all possible to add Granny & Grandpa under the Happy Anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> For the Disney Dream; Mola Family; December 1, 2011
> 
> Thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## Almagetty

jordak said:


> You're welcome!



Wow!!! That was fast!! Thank you sooooooo much!!


----------



## Patrickprincess

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Luckymomoftwo, did you save them this way?  If not, that might be your problem.  Don't know if they were from Jordak or not, but he does a lot of license plates.


love you nick name i have been trying so hard to find an Army Mickey or dondald in dress uniform i have been on just about every disney clip art sight that i can find please help


----------



## limmy

jordak said:


>



Hi Jordak,

If you're free, could you do the magazine cover with:

Dream
The Lim Family
November 27-30, 2011

Thanks a million!

Min Yu


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Thank you so much for all the work you do on these requests...your designs are amazing!! 

Our Christmas gift to our two kids this year is a surprise cruise on the Wonder right after Christmas!  If possible, can you please do the design above with:

A WONDERful Gift

Alix & Andrew

You are cordially invited on a 6 night cruise on the Disney Wonder January 2 - 8, 2012

If you'd like to add/change anything, I'll leave it up to your expertise...their ages are DD 21 and DS 15.  

Thank you so very much!


----------



## cctimmom

If you could...

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/poster2.jpg

Disney Dream
Jimmy, Julie, Catherine & Timmy
July 27, 2012

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Posted Designs/capturethemagic-2.jpg

Catherine
Disney Dream
July 27  August 1, 2012

Thank you!


----------



## 5Princesses

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go!







Thank you! Thank You! Thank You! When I saw them I actually teared up. Your time and energy will help make my family's first cruise so special. Thanks again for your kindness!! WE start driving from PA in 9 days So excited!!

                                           Thanks again, Kathleen


----------



## cctimmom

Hi... we are going on the Dream for my daughter's 16th birthday... could I get this:
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/Disney Cruise/Requests/HappyBirthdayDevonMH.png

Saying 
Happy 16th Birthday

Catherine

Thanks!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

OK my favorite brilliant DISigners, 
How about this idea:
Mickey surfing on the spout of a whale, like in this statue:




Mickey mouse surfing a whale by neilang, on Flickr
http://www.travelingape.com/gallery/hong-kong-macau/hong-kong-disneyland/mickey-water-fountain.jpg

...but on an ocean background with the Magic sailing in the background or beside it... maybe with some text...

Canada, whales, get it?
What do you think?


----------



## borntoshop29

Hi, I just found about this website and can't believe the great designs!! The work is amazing!
We are going on our first Disney Cruise on Dec3rd-10th on the Magic to the eastern carribean. 
I would love it if you could do any design with  (ie. Mickey, Donald, Goofy)
Saying:    The Reyes/Millette Family Vacation 2011


  We will be leaving on the 2nd of December so I hope that gives you enough time. Sorry for such short notice. If you cannot thank you anyway!
Vickie


----------



## cruisecrasher

avani'smom said:


> So much design talent!!
> 
> My daughter, Avani, is turning 3 on the dream. Her bday is dec 2nd and we are on the dream 12/1-12/4.  She adores tinker bell. I would be so appreciative if you could do a design for her!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cctimmom said:


> Hi... we are going on the Dream for my daughter's 16th birthday... could I get this:
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/Disney Cruise/Requests/HappyBirthdayDevonMH.png
> 
> Saying
> Happy 16th Birthday
> 
> Catherine
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

narsibvl said:


> Thanks a million



Wecome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

5Princesses said:


> Thank you! Thank You! Thank You! When I saw them I actually teared up. Your time and energy will help make my family's first cruise so special. Thanks again for your kindness!! WE start driving from PA in 9 days So excited!!
> 
> Thanks again, Kathleen



Have a lovely first trip!
And you're very welcome,


----------



## jordak

limmy said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> If you're free, could you do the magazine cover with:
> 
> Dream
> The Lim Family
> November 27-30, 2011
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> Min Yu


Very welcome!


----------



## jordak

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Thank you so much for all the work you do on these requests...your designs are amazing!!
> 
> Our Christmas gift to our two kids this year is a surprise cruise on the Wonder right after Christmas!  If possible, can you please do the design above with:
> 
> A WONDERful Gift
> 
> Alix & Andrew
> 
> You are cordially invited on a 6 night cruise on the Disney Wonder January 2 - 8, 2012
> 
> If you'd like to add/change anything, I'll leave it up to your expertise...their ages are DD 21 and DS 15.
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment!



Thanks again Jordak and for doing this so fast!!  Hope you and yours have a wonderful Thanksgiving...we sure are thankful for all you do for us Disers


----------



## jordak

cctimmom said:


> If you could...
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/poster2.jpg
> 
> Disney Dream
> Jimmy, Julie, Catherine & Timmy
> July 27, 2012
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Posted Designs/capturethemagic-2.jpg
> 
> Catherine
> Disney Dream
> July 27  August 1, 2012
> 
> Thank you!


welcome


----------



## jordak

borntoshop29 said:


> Hi, I just found about this website and can't believe the great designs!! The work is amazing!
> We are going on our first Disney Cruise on Dec3rd-10th on the Magic to the eastern carribean.
> I would love it if you could do any design with  (ie. Mickey, Donald, Goofy)
> Saying:    The Reyes/Millette Family Vacation 2011
> 
> 
> We will be leaving on the 2nd of December so I hope that gives you enough time. Sorry for such short notice. If you cannot thank you anyway!
> Vickie


Here you go.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


>



Fabulous design, Lorelei!


----------



## PenskeSth1

I am amazed by the wonderful talent on these boards, and the kindness that so many ppl have in their hearts to make the pixie dust for folks with requests. nice to know their is still some good ppl in this world. 

Jordak, your work is amazing!


----------



## big jack 2002

I really like the above DISign.  Could you make one for each of our families' door??
The Ankrom Family
The Smith Family
The Kelley Family 
and
The Bedard Family

We sail December 3, 2011 on the Magic.  I'm glad to see you are back and feeling better.

Thank you so very much.

Barbara

ps:  I am still using the "I'm on vacation" sign you made for me several years ago!!  The people at work love it!!


----------



## Principessa1284

Jordak,

Your work is amazing!! I'm good at a lot of things, but art and design are NOT on that list! I just spent a couple hours combing over your page and this thread.. maybe when I was supposed to be working.. but I'm home now, so it's ok, right?! My husband and just booked a last-minute cruise on the Dream for our anniversary and my birthday, and if you could make a few magnet designs for me, I'd be forever grateful! 

My husband LOVES Wall-E... something about Krystle & Brandon's 2nd anniversary on the dream, 12/10/11, maybe with this picture and a christmasy border? The first one with wall-e and eve. http://www.binarymoon.co.uk/2008/08/wall-e-review/wall-e-and-eve-wallpaper-2/ If you're not able to, anything with minnie & mickey on the beach or the anniversary shadow box would be absolutely fine 

For Krystle's birthday - something with Tink and the Dream ship that says 12/8 and some sort of happy birthday message

And finally, something with the ship and maybe the island that says something like "Crusin' on the Disney Dream, Bahamas, Dec 8-11 2011"


Please and thank you, if you can. Like I said, I wish I had some sort of DISign skills so I could be more specific, but I'll leave it up to your creative genius


----------



## avani'smom

cruisecrasher said:


>



This is perfect. Love it!!  Thanks so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

avani'smom said:


> This is perfect. Love it!!  Thanks so much.



You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> I really like the above DISign.  Could you make one for each of our families' door??
> The Ankrom Family
> The Smith Family
> The Kelley Family
> and
> The Bedard Family
> 
> We sail December 3, 2011 on the Magic.  I'm glad to see you are back and feeling better.
> 
> Thank you so very much.
> 
> Barbara
> 
> ps:  I am still using the "I'm on vacation" sign you made for me several years ago!!  The people at work love it!!


Here you go Barbara!


----------



## jordak

Principessa1284 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Your work is amazing!! I'm good at a lot of things, but art and design are NOT on that list! I just spent a couple hours combing over your page and this thread.. maybe when I was supposed to be working.. but I'm home now, so it's ok, right?! My husband and just booked a last-minute cruise on the Dream for our anniversary and my birthday, and if you could make a few magnet designs for me, I'd be forever grateful!
> 
> My husband LOVES Wall-E... something about Krystle & Brandon's 2nd anniversary on the dream, 12/10/11, maybe with this picture and a christmasy border? The first one with wall-e and eve. http://www.binarymoon.co.uk/2008/08/wall-e-review/wall-e-and-eve-wallpaper-2/ If you're not able to, anything with minnie & mickey on the beach or the anniversary shadow box would be absolutely fine
> 
> For Krystle's birthday - something with Tink and the Dream ship that says 12/8 and some sort of happy birthday message
> 
> And finally, something with the ship and maybe the island that says something like "Crusin' on the Disney Dream, Bahamas, Dec 8-11 2011"
> 
> 
> Please and thank you, if you can. Like I said, I wish I had some sort of DISign skills so I could be more specific, but I'll leave it up to your creative genius


I can give you something I made with Wall-e and add lights. As for a ship and Island design. Only thing i have is a photo but it isn't the Dream. Maybe you can use it.


----------



## Merryweather11

Hi Jordak,
I've spent a long time reading this thread and feel horrible asking you for a design because a) I'm new and b) I can't even believe you step away from your computer for a second with all these requests!  But my home made door sign would consist of a black sharpie and construction paper (seriously) so here goes:

If you have time before the end of January, could you make the _*bulletin board design with the "to-do" list and postcard from Mickey?*_
*
Particulars:*

*Perkis Family*
*Location:* Mexican Riviera
*Cruise dates:* January 22nd-29th, 2012
*Ship*: Wonder

*Optional** schedule for the calendar:*
22nd-Los Angeles
23rd-at sea
24th-at sea
25th-Puerto Vallarta 
26th-Cabo San Lucas
27th-Cabo San Lucas
28th-at sea
29th-Los Angeles

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jordak

Merryweather11 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I've spent a long time reading this thread and feel horrible asking you for a design because a) I'm new and b) I can't even believe you step away from your computer for a second with all these requests!  But my home made door sign would consist of a black sharpie and construction paper (seriously) so here goes:
> 
> If you have time before the end of January, could you make the _*bulletin board design with the "to-do" list and postcard from Mickey?*_
> *
> Particulars:*
> 
> *Perkis Family*
> *Location:* Mexican Riviera
> *Cruise dates:* January 22nd-29th, 2012
> *Ship*: Wonder
> 
> *Optional** schedule for the calendar:*
> 22nd-Los Angeles
> 23rd-at sea
> 24th-at sea
> 25th-Puerto Vallarta
> 26th-Cabo San Lucas
> 27th-Cabo San Lucas
> 28th-at sea
> 29th-Los Angeles
> 
> Thank you in advance.



It can get very overwhelming if I do step away for to long it seems like. That's why I try to get them done as fast as possible or they will just pile up on me, then odds are I just won't do them at all. Long as everybody keeps their requests to a minimum I can keep up.


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Great minds!  I have the Minnie lady liberty with my big apple Mickey head.


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you, 
I will try to post a picture of our door when we get back.  You have really helped make our trip even more special!!
Barbara


----------



## borntoshop29

Thank you so much!! My boys will be so excited to see this on the door. It is so nice of you to take your time to do this!
Vickie


----------



## Merryweather11

jordak said:


> It can get very overwhelming if I do step away for to long it seems like.



Your generosity is amazing. Thank you so much and I wish I could do a favor for you!


----------



## Principessa1284

jordak said:


> I can give you something I made with Wall-e and add lights. As for a ship and Island design. Only thing i have is a photo but it isn't the Dream. Maybe you can use it.



Oh wow, those are just wonderful!!! Thank you so much


----------



## breakingd_awn

Our cruise is now 108 days away!!! I need to finish my magnets....but keep wanting more Can you please do your "To Do" disign for me?
 going to:Bahamas Double-Dip
             March 4, 2012

1. Have 7 dwarfs help carry on my Rum
2. Throw husbands cell overboard
3. Eat-drink-Search ship for my Captain Jack Sparrow
4.relax at the pool
5.Shop...shop..shop...
6. Konch coolers on Castaway Cay!!!
7.Spa Time on Sea Day
8.Brunch at Palo
9.Aaaaahnother day on Castaway Cay!!
10. Sadly put our Ohio snowsuits back on 

Thanks Jordak I'll be back


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


>



I know your not doing Disigns right now,can't imagine doing this and school and  congrats on your A streak This year I'm doing FE christmas ornaments and was wondering if it would be ok if Jordak personalized one of your disigns for me?  I would like the sand "snowman" that says "Merry Christmas" personalized. Just wanted to ask you first, Thanks Milliepie


----------



## breakingd_awn

HI there!  I just looked in your photobucket and love your "You've just been pixie-dusted" disign. Could you make it so it's signed by, The Hickman's ?. I only got to page 2 (dial-up sucks)...so when the rest loads I might ask for more of your disigns Thank-You


----------



## cruisecrasher

breakingd_awn said:


> HI there!  I just looked in your photobucket and love your "You've just been pixie-dusted" disign. Could you make it so it's signed by, The Hickman's ?. I only got to page 2 (dial-up sucks)...so when the rest loads I might ask for more of your disigns Thank-You


Here you go:


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> I know your not doing Disigns right now,can't imagine doing this and school and  congrats on your A streak This year I'm doing FE christmas ornaments and was wondering if it would be ok if Jordak personalized one of your disigns for me?  I would like the sand "snowman" that says "Merry Christmas" personalized. Just wanted to ask you first, Thanks Milliepie



Thank you!  I'm working really hard and hope to graduate with honors.  

If he is willing, please do.  I don't mind at all.


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher, do you have anything for the Inaugural Hawai cruise? The doors are kind of big and there is always room for an extra magnet or two.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I promised ages ago to post photos of my door from our Mexican Riviera cruise, but I only just had the chance to upload them onto Photobucket so here they are:





















A big thank you for everybody who made this happen for providing the designs.

Corinna


----------



## luv2sleep

dolphingirl47 said:


> I promised ages ago to post photos of my door from our Mexican Riviera cruise, but I only just had the chance to upload them onto Photobucket so here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thank you for everybody who made this happen for providing the designs.
> 
> Corinna



Very nice! Corrina, where did the one with the picture of the ship painted on bricks come from? Is it possible for you to share that one? Did you get it from one of the DISigners here?


----------



## Cruella 66

Are all the magnets 8X10 or do you print them a different size?


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi again   Can you please personalize Milliepie's disign for me? christmas gift mickey snowman.jpg  I'm not sure if I added the img thing right?  At the top left corner can you add "Remember the Dream", then on the bottom of the sandman I'd like "Bahamas 2012" . I think I previously said Double Dip ,but now I'm not sure if that would look ok. Thanks a bunch Jordak


----------



## kidclassic

I have made a shirt design for our group and I was wondering if anyone knows of a online place to get them printed. 

I need to get 20+ printed


----------



## missyosmom

We are going on our first cruise ever on 12/17 on the Magic and I would love to decorate our door at least a little bit!  I've printed out some ears to go above our stateroom # but these other magnets are so cute it would be fun to have some of those on it too.  I know my DD (9) would think it was so cool too.  Is any one still taking requests to design a few magnets for me and if so how in the world do you get them printed out?  if there is some kind soul who will do that for us I'll give you a few details and you can use your own ideas of what to make - I know they'll be fantastic!  We are the Neal family (Dennis, Mary & DD Olivia) cruising on the Magic from 12/17/11 - 12/24/11.  My DD's favorite fairy is the AA one - I can't remember her name - but something with her on it if possible would be wonderful.  And some Christmas -y themes perhaps since it is that time of the year!  Thanking you in advance for your help!


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Very nice! Corrina, where did the one with the picture of the ship painted on bricks come from? Is it possible for you to share that one? Did you get it from one of the DISigners here?


That happens to be one of mine!


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Hi again   Can you please personalize Milliepie's disign for me? christmas gift mickey snowman.jpg  I'm not sure if I added the img thing right?  At the top left corner can you add "Remember the Dream", then on the bottom of the sandman I'd like "Bahamas 2012" . I think I previously said Double Dip ,but now I'm not sure if that would look ok. Thanks a bunch Jordak


Sure, I see she said it was ok. can you post a link to the design? Hate to do the wrong one


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> I promised ages ago to post photos of my door from our Mexican Riviera cruise, but I only just had the chance to upload them onto Photobucket so here they are:
> 
> 
> A big thank you for everybody who made this happen for providing the designs.
> 
> Corinna


Thanks for posting. I always like to see how they look printed. Forgot just how many I did for you.


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> That happens to be one of mine!



Ooooooh! I live it! Can you post it so I can take a closer look? I thought I looked through all of yours but must have missed that one!


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> Ooooooh! I live it! Can you post it so I can take a closer look? I thought I looked through all of yours but must have missed that one!


Sure!


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> Sure!



This could work for the Mexican Rivirea, right? Can you make one that says: 

MEXICAN RIVIERA DISNEY WONDER 2012 (arranged whichever way looks best)?


Thanks! I love this one!


----------



## jordak

An update to a old design


----------



## cruisecrasher

missyosmom said:


> We are going on our first cruise ever on 12/17 on the Magic and I would love to decorate our door at least a little bit!  I've printed out some ears to go above our stateroom # but these other magnets are so cute it would be fun to have some of those on it too.  I know my DD (9) would think it was so cool too.  Is any one still taking requests to design a few magnets for me and if so how in the world do you get them printed out?  if there is some kind soul who will do that for us I'll give you a few details and you can use your own ideas of what to make - I know they'll be fantastic!  We are the Neal family (Dennis, Mary & DD Olivia) cruising on the Magic from 12/17/11 - 12/24/11.  My DD's favorite fairy is the AA one - I can't remember her name - but something with her on it if possible would be wonderful.  And some Christmas -y themes perhaps since it is that time of the year!  Thanking you in advance for your help!



You can buy magnet paper and print it on your home printer.  Some people have been able to at kinko's but other's have not (they aren't allowed to profit off Disney products.)
Basically look through me and Jordak's photobuckets and we can personalize anything we've already made.
Almost all the text can be adjusted in the pictures to suit your vacation.
Tried googling "AA Tinker Fairy" came up with lots of interesting things, but nothing to tell me which one you'd like...do you mean the purple really mean one?


----------



## cruisecrasher

missyosmom said:


> We are going on our first cruise ever on 12/17 on the Magic and I would love to decorate our door at least a little bit!  I've printed out some ears to go above our stateroom # but these other magnets are so cute it would be fun to have some of those on it too.  I know my DD (9) would think it was so cool too.  Is any one still taking requests to design a few magnets for me and if so how in the world do you get them printed out?  if there is some kind soul who will do that for us I'll give you a few details and you can use your own ideas of what to make - I know they'll be fantastic!  We are the Neal family (Dennis, Mary & DD Olivia) cruising on the Magic from 12/17/11 - 12/24/11.  My DD's favorite fairy is the AA one - I can't remember her name - but something with her on it if possible would be wonderful.  And some Christmas -y themes perhaps since it is that time of the year!  Thanking you in advance for your help!



And to start you guys off:


----------



## breakingd_awn

cruisecrasher said:


> Here you go:



Thanks  What a cute idea for FE's


----------



## dolphingirl47

luv2sleep said:


> Very nice! Corrina, where did the one with the picture of the ship painted on bricks come from? Is it possible for you to share that one? Did you get it from one of the DISigners here?



This is one of Jordak's designs. If I remember correctly, it was originally made for the 2010 Med cruises, but he was also kind enough to make me versions for our Transatlantic and the Mexican Riviera cruise.



Cruella 66 said:


> Are all the magnets 8X10 or do you print them a different size?



I have them printed as 4x6 on one of the online photo printing websites.



jordak said:


> That happens to be one of mine!



Ah, you beat me to it.



jordak said:


> Thanks for posting. I always like to see how they look printed. Forgot just how many I did for you.



Yes, thanks again. I suppose I had two years to request them. As you can see, the Bat Cave magnet had pride of place again. This is still my favourite magnet.

Corinna


----------



## jordak

luv2sleep said:


> This could work for the Mexican Rivirea, right? Can you make one that says:
> 
> MEXICAN RIVIERA DISNEY WONDER 2012 (arranged whichever way looks best)?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love this one!


Sure, I think it would work for the MR cruise.


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Our cruise is now 108 days away!!! I need to finish my magnets....but keep wanting more Can you please do your "To Do" disign for me?
> going to:Bahamas Double-Dip
> March 4, 2012
> 
> 1. Have 7 dwarfs help carry on my Rum
> 2. Throw husbands cell overboard
> 3. Eat-drink-Search ship for my Captain Jack Sparrow
> 4.relax at the pool
> 5.Shop...shop..shop...
> 6. Konch coolers on Castaway Cay!!!
> 7.Spa Time on Sea Day
> 8.Brunch at Palo
> 9.Aaaaahnother day on Castaway Cay!!
> 10. Sadly put our Ohio snowsuits back on
> 
> Thanks Jordak I'll be back


Love the to-do list!! If you want something on the postcard let me know and I will add it. Soon as I know which Millie design you want changed, I will do that one too.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> Sure, I think it would work for the MR cruise



The one on the door in those photos was the Mexican Riviera version 

Corinna


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> Sure, I think it would work for the MR cruise.



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## jordak

missyosmom said:


> We are going on our first cruise ever on 12/17 on the Magic and I would love to decorate our door at least a little bit!  I've printed out some ears to go above our stateroom # but these other magnets are so cute it would be fun to have some of those on it too.  I know my DD (9) would think it was so cool too.  Is any one still taking requests to design a few magnets for me and if so how in the world do you get them printed out?  if there is some kind soul who will do that for us I'll give you a few details and you can use your own ideas of what to make - I know they'll be fantastic!  We are the Neal family (Dennis, Mary & DD Olivia) cruising on the Magic from 12/17/11 - 12/24/11.  My DD's favorite fairy is the AA one - I can't remember her name - but something with her on it if possible would be wonderful.  And some Christmas -y themes perhaps since it is that time of the year!  Thanking you in advance for your help!


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> The one on the door in those photos was the Mexican Riviera version
> 
> Corinna


Oh yeah, that is right.


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> cruisecrasher, do you have anything for the Inaugural Hawai cruise? The doors are kind of big and there is always room for an extra magnet or two.
> 
> Corinna






A first go...I'm working on some other things...


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> A first go...I'm working on some other things...



That is gorgeous. As a big Stitch fan, this definitely appeals to me.

Corinna


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> That is gorgeous. As a big Stitch fan, this definitely appeals to me.
> 
> Corinna



It's adapted from a pin they made last year, I think...


----------



## jordak

Hi Corinna,

I have another Hawaii design if you are still in need of more. I am lazy so I just reworked an old one but maybe you can use it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> Hi Corinna,
> 
> I have another Hawaii design if you are still in need of more. I am lazy so I just reworked an old one but maybe you can use it.



There is always room for another magnet. Thank you very much. I love it.

Corinna


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> Wow, I loved these!  We're going on the Magic December 24 to December 30...would you, could do one of the above for us?  You did a beautiful Sweet 16 for my Madelyn.  Our names are Andrew, Cindy, Madelyn, Joshua, and Noelle.
> 
> Thank you again so very much!!!  Cindy


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I loved these!  We're going on the Magic December 24 to December 30...would you, could do one of the above for us?  You did a beautiful Sweet 16 for my Madelyn.  Our names are Andrew, Cindy, Madelyn, Joshua, and Noelle.
> 
> Thank you again so very much!!!  Cindy
> 
> 
> 
> How about both?
Click to expand...


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Oooooh, Marty - I love the frosted window with Mickey and Minnie!!!         "Like" button!!!   

Mindy


----------



## jordak

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Oooooh, Marty - I love the frosted window with Mickey and Minnie!!!         "Like" button!!!
> 
> Mindy


Thanks! Something I made last year around Christmas time and forgot I even had it until today.


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> Cruella 66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## missyosmom

cruisecrasher said:


> And to start you guys off:



Cruisecrasher, this is fantastic!  Thank you so very much for helping us look like we know what we're doing on the cruise!!  Now, one last request - how do I print it out?!  I know about the magnetic paper but do I need to go into Photobucket or something like that?  Not all that computer savvy with stuff like this!


----------



## missyosmom

jordak said:


>


Jordak, you are incredibly talented and thank you so much for designing these for us!  We will now not look like such newbies on the cruise!  DD is going to love these!


----------



## cruisecrasher

missyosmom said:


> Cruisecrasher, this is fantastic!  Thank you so very much for helping us look like we know what we're doing on the cruise!!  Now, one last request - how do I print it out?!  I know about the magnetic paper but do I need to go into Photobucket or something like that?  Not all that computer savvy with stuff like this!



Go to the photobucket link.  Make sure it's at 100% not a thumbnail.  Save or copy by right clicking.
Paste or open in a program/format you know how to print from.
Print on plain paper for a practice sheet.
All my DISigns fit on a single sheet of paper at 100%, but some in landscape.
If you make them bigger they eventually pixilate and don't look so great.  Too much smaller and you'll lose detail.  I always practice on plain printer paper (cause magnet paper's expensive) or triple check print preview.
Generally in print do not "fit to page" and chose "best" for quality once you're using magnet paper, but it depends what/ how you're trying to fit multiple magnets on a sheet.


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


> A first go...I'm working on some other things...



What I've been working on:


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> What I've been working on:



This is very nice.

Corinna


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> What I've been working on:



Absolutely love this.


----------



## borntoshop29

Good Afternoon,  I want to say THANK YOU again for the sign you did for me the other day. I was wondering if you have a sign that my mom can hang on her scooter that we are renting? We are going on the Disney Magic Dec 3rd thru the 10th 2011 and her name is Joy M.  Anything would be great! Thank you in advance!!
Vickie


----------



## emilysaba

Would we be able to get the one with the nice list? We are going on the Dream Dec 11-15. My boys are Ben and Ryan  Your work is amazing!


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> Absolutely love this.



My favorite bit was the Menehune Vinylmation I used for a thumbtack.
Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is very nice.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!


----------



## jordak

borntoshop29 said:


> Good Afternoon,  I want to say THANK YOU again for the sign you did for me the other day. I was wondering if you have a sign that my mom can hang on her scooter that we are renting? We are going on the Disney Magic Dec 3rd thru the 10th 2011 and her name is Joy M.  Anything would be great! Thank you in advance!!
> Vickie


welcome


----------



## jordak

emilysaba said:


> Would we be able to get the one with the nice list? We are going on the Dream Dec 11-15. My boys are Ben and Ryan  Your work is amazing!


thanks!


----------



## missyosmom

cruisecrasher said:


> Go to the photobucket link.  Make sure it's at 100% not a thumbnail.  Save or copy by right clicking.
> Paste or open in a program/format you know how to print from.
> Print on plain paper for a practice sheet.
> All my DISigns fit on a single sheet of paper at 100%, but some in landscape.
> If you make them bigger they eventually pixilate and don't look so great.  Too much smaller and you'll lose detail.  I always practice on plain printer paper (cause magnet paper's expensive) or triple check print preview.
> Generally in print do not "fit to page" and chose "best" for quality once you're using magnet paper, but it depends what/ how you're trying to fit multiple magnets on a sheet.



Cruisecrasher, thank you for the instructions - I can save them but I can only get them to print out about 4X4 - the first one I printed was large but pixilated!  Will keep on working on them but wonder if you have any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong?  Again, thank you for your talented work!


----------



## jordak

Something new


----------



## Merryweather11

Jordak--that is SO awesome! Love it.


----------



## luv2sleep

That's a great one, Jordak!


----------



## DonnettaR

We would not need this until Sept 2012.  It will be Helen, Patricia, and Helen sailing on the Disney Magic 9-12-2012 going to Canada.  We would love to have this graphic theone with the bulletin board with the statue of liberty and lion king and playbill.  thanks.


----------



## breakingd_awn

LOL...is this it ?  not sure if I need forum code? or img code. I couldn't find the one with the santa hat on, but this will be fine. Let me know if I pasted the right code

heres the url...http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan

and the html <a href="http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.html" target=_blank><img src="http://dc364.4shared.com/img/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.jpg" border="0"></a>
k...I feel like a total computard, but I think I covered everything


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

breakingd_awn said:


> LOL...is this it ?  not sure if I need forum code? or img code. I couldn't find the one with the santa hat on, but this will be fine. Let me know if I pasted the right code
> 
> heres the url...http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan
> 
> and the html <a href="http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.html" target=_blank><img src="http://dc364.4shared.com/img/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.jpg" border="0"></a>
> k...I feel like a total computard, but I think I covered everything




Marty - I have a copy of the one with the Santa hat on.  Let me know if you'd like me to send it to you.

Mindy


----------



## jordak

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Marty - I have a copy of the one with the Santa hat on.  Let me know if you'd like me to send it to you.
> 
> Mindy


Hi Mindy, go ahead and send it to me please. Thanks


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> Something new



I LOVE this one!  Anyway you could fix it for my son, Josh?  Magic Dec. 24-30?  He plays acoustic and electric guitar and would so love that!    Cindy


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> We would not need this until Sept 2012.  It will be Helen, Patricia, and Helen sailing on the Disney Magic 9-12-2012 going to Canada.  We would love to have this graphic theone with the bulletin board with the statue of liberty and lion king and playbill.  thanks.



Sure thing who do you want listed under the playbill where it says "Starring the X Family"


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


> Sure thing who do you want listed under the playbill where it says "Starring the X Family"



Clarke


----------



## Roxy217

jordak said:


> something new



love it!!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> Hi Mindy, go ahead and send it to me please. Thanks



On it's way!!


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> I LOVE this one!  Anyway you could fix it for my son, Josh?  Magic Dec. 24-30?  He plays acoustic and electric guitar and would so love that!    Cindy


I sure can!


----------



## jordak

Merryweather11 said:


> Jordak--that is SO awesome! Love it.





luv2sleep said:


> That's a great one, Jordak!





Roxy217 said:


> love it!!


Thanks!!


----------



## debfen

Hi Jordak,
As I go thru your work on Photobucket and see the fabulous things you have created, I hope you meant it when you said that you would work your "magic" and make some magnets for me. My "tweaking" ability will not do your work justice. When you have time, can you make bulletin board with this info:
May 20-24, 2012, Things to do list: #1 Relax, #2 Learn to make Towel Animals, #3 Aqua Duck, #4 Eat, #5 Beaches, #6 Watch the Fireworks, #7 Pirate Night, #8 See the Shows, #9 Have Fun!!
Sticky note:  Cruise on the Dream
Post Card: Can't wait to celebrate your graduation!! Your friend, Mickey (addressed to: Beth, Missouri)
Another one just like that, except post card: Have fun at Castaway Cay! Your friend, Mickey (addressed to: Josh & Brandy, Missouri)

Red Journal (2)
Disney Dream
(1)Our First Disney Cruise  (2) Our Second Disney Cruise
 (1)The Fenner Family  (2) Josh & Brandy Fenner
May 20-24, 2012

Journal page with postcard signed by the Disney Gang
Left page- Beth's Graduation Cruise, May 20-24, 2012
Right page- tag- Fenner Family
Disney Dream

Breakfast w/ mickey waffle
Dream, Graduation Cruise May 20-24, Bethanne

The Castaway Cay Times (newspaper)
Headline: Fenner Family Celebrates Beth's Graduation on the Dream
Date May 20, 2012

Thank you for all the personal attention you give to everyone! You spread you own pixie dust with the creation of these magnets! Thank you!


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> LOL...is this it ?  not sure if I need forum code? or img code. I couldn't find the one with the santa hat on, but this will be fine. Let me know if I pasted the right code
> 
> heres the url...http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan
> 
> and the html <a href="http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.html" target=_blank><img src="http://dc364.4shared.com/img/ZORSlbar/MickeySandSnowMan.jpg" border="0"></a>
> k...I feel like a total computard, but I think I covered everything


Here you go.


----------



## limmy

Hi Jordak,

Please could this say

Lim Family Cruise 2011?

Thanks again!

Min Yu


----------



## debfen

There's one more I'd like to request. I'm not sure who the creator is...
It's the one of the deck chairs and life preserver with beach items around. Is it possible to get 5 chairs on deck? With the following names: Eric, Debbie, Beth, Josh & Brandy. And could The Dream be put on the life preserver? Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## jordak

debfen said:


> Hi Jordak,
> As I go thru your work on Photobucket and see the fabulous things you have created, I hope you meant it when you said that you would work your "magic" and make some magnets for me. My "tweaking" ability will not do your work justice. When you have time, can you make bulletin board with this info:
> May 20-24, 2012, Things to do list: #1 Relax, #2 Learn to make Towel Animals, #3 Aqua Duck, #4 Eat, #5 Beaches, #6 Watch the Fireworks, #7 Pirate Night, #8 See the Shows, #9 Have Fun!!
> Sticky note:  Cruise on the Dream
> Post Card: Can't wait to celebrate your graduation!! Your friend, Mickey (addressed to: Beth, Missouri)
> Another one just like that, except post card: Have fun at Castaway Cay! Your friend, Mickey (addressed to: Josh & Brandy, Missouri)
> 
> Red Journal (2)
> Disney Dream
> (1)Our First Disney Cruise  (2) Our Second Disney Cruise
> (1)The Fenner Family  (2) Josh & Brandy Fenner
> May 20-24, 2012
> 
> Journal page with postcard signed by the Disney Gang
> Left page- Beth's Graduation Cruise, May 20-24, 2012
> Right page- tag- Fenner Family
> Disney Dream
> 
> Breakfast w/ mickey waffle
> Dream, Graduation Cruise May 20-24, Bethanne
> 
> The Castaway Cay Times (newspaper)
> Headline: Fenner Family Celebrates Beth's Graduation on the Dream
> Date May 20, 2012
> 
> Thank you for all the personal attention you give to everyone! You spread you own pixie dust with the creation of these magnets! Thank you!


Sure, happy to help out!


----------



## jordak

limmy said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Please could this say
> 
> Lim Family Cruise 2011?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Min Yu


Very welcome!


----------



## jordak

debfen said:


> There's one more I'd like to request. I'm not sure who the creator is...
> It's the one of the deck chairs and life preserver with beach items around. Is it possible to get 5 chairs on deck? With the following names: Eric, Debbie, Beth, Josh & Brandy. And could The Dream be put on the life preserver? Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


That is a Milliepie design but she is currently focusing on going to school. Occasionally she will come on here to offer a design or two so she might see your request.


----------



## limmy

One more!

Dear Jordak,

Please can this license plate say

Disney Dream

The Lim Family

Thanks again!

Min Yu


----------



## jordak

limmy said:


> One more!
> 
> Dear Jordak,
> 
> Please can this license plate say
> 
> Disney Dream
> 
> The Lim Family
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Min Yu


welcome


----------



## debfen

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to help out!



Many Many thanks! These are wonderful! I love them!
I can't wait to share them with everyone!


----------



## debfen

jordak said:


> That is a Milliepie design but she is currently focusing on going to school. Occasionally she will come on here to offer a design or two so she might see your request.



Thanks Jordak! It's a great design, but I certainly understand her need to focus on school. I appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> My favorite bit was the Menehune Vinylmation I used for a thumbtack.
> Thanks!



 Wish I knew how to do this stuff. I would love to learn someday.


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Jordak,

Can I request 3 Disney Magic Porthole plates with the mickey and minnie mouses.

One saying

Lisa and Dave

the other

Kris and Mike

and the 3rd saying

Gram and Pop

That will take care of the whole family going, since you already made great ones for the grandkids.

Thank you for your time.  So very much appreciated!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> Clarke


----------



## cruisecrasher

Hey could I get this:



With Kylee Anne, Christopher, Lorelei, Benjamin in Tink and 
MAGICal Thanksgiving Cruise 2012


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Does anyone have a Mickeyhead with Belle?  My wife was looking for it but I haven't come across one.


----------



## cruisecrasher

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Does anyone have a Mickeyhead with Belle?  My wife was looking for it but I haven't come across one.



Name for it?


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks it's great ,but you have Helen listed twice and Donnetta(me) not listed at all.  also could you add celebrate Patricia's birthday?  Thanks.  That was really quick.  P.S could we have mickey apples with our names on them too?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

cruisecrasher said:


> Name for it?



Thanks for the quick response.  The name is Mandy.


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> Thanks it's great ,but you have Helen listed twice and Donnetta(me) not listed at all.  also could you add celebrate Patricia's birthday?  Thanks.  That was really quick.  P.S could we have mickey apples with our names on them too?





DonnettaR said:


> We would not need this until Sept 2012.  It will be Helen, Patricia, and Helen sailing on the Disney Magic 9-12-2012 going to Canada.  We would love to have this graphic theone with the bulletin board with the statue of liberty and lion king and playbill.  thanks.



So you'd like Helen, Patricia and Donnetta?

P.S.  Will add the birthday celebration and apples on my to do's for after church tonight.


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


> So you'd like Helen, Patricia and Donnetta?
> 
> P.S.  Will add the birthday celebration and apples on my to do's for after church tonight.



yes, and thanks.


----------



## jendon1997

Jordak, if you have time could I please get these. Thanks in advance.

Mickey breakfast with waffle. Brosius Family. Western Caribbean. January 21st-29th 2012. Magic

Calendar on bulletin board. Same info as above on one and also on for Wertz family with same travel info. 

Also Journal pages with the same info as above. Thanks ALOT!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

jordak said:


> Love the to-do list!! If you want something on the postcard let me know and I will add it. Soon as I know which Millie design you want changed, I will do that one too.



Thanks a bunch Jordak


----------



## breakingd_awn

jordak said:


> Here you go.



Thanks again   I would like to print this off as stickers then put them on wood circle cutouts for ornaments. Do know how to get the image to the size I need?


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> I sure can!



Thank you!!!  I may ask for ONE more if I can find one for my little Noelle...don't want her to feel left out... LOL


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak,
> 
> Can I request 3 Disney Magic Porthole plates with the mickey and minnie mouses.
> 
> One saying
> 
> Lisa and Dave
> 
> the other
> 
> Kris and Mike
> 
> and the 3rd saying
> 
> Gram and Pop
> 
> That will take care of the whole family going, since you already made great ones for the grandkids.
> 
> Thank you for your time.  So very much appreciated!!!


welcome


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Hey could I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> With Kylee Anne, Christopher, Lorelei, Benjamin in Tink and
> MAGICal Thanksgiving Cruise 2012


Sure, here you go


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


> So you'd like Helen, Patricia and Donnetta?
> 
> P.S.  Will add the birthday celebration and apples on my to do's for after church tonight.


----------



## jordak

jendon1997 said:


> Jordak, if you have time could I please get these. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Mickey breakfast with waffle. Brosius Family. Western Caribbean. January 21st-29th 2012. Magic
> 
> Calendar on bulletin board. Same info as above on one and also on for Wertz family with same travel info.
> 
> Also Journal pages with the same info as above. Thanks ALOT!!


You're welcome


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> Thank you!!!  I may ask for ONE more if I can find one for my little Noelle...don't want her to feel left out... LOL


 No problem


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go



Thanks much!


----------



## msnoble

Hi Marty!
If you have a spare moment over the next few weeks, wondered if I could get this with "Disney Magic" in the middle, "Western Caribbean" where the family name would go, and "February 18, 2012" for the date?  I am thinking this will look great as our next cruise embarkation t-shirt!


----------



## Marilyn11

Just want to say thank you again for the cute parent plates.   It is amazing how quickly you design for all of us.  Love your work.  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving Day !!


----------



## cruisecrasher

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  The name is Mandy.


----------



## NikiM20

Hi all!! I am looking for a blank mouse head with a graduation cap on. I cant seem to find one. If anyone has one I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks

ETA Found One!! I posted to soon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Marty, your new design is amazing.

Corinna


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you so very much.... they are beautiful!


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I noticed that there are some NYC magnets, but I don't think there are any Canada ones. I made these from pins, and anyone is welcome to use them if they'd like. They're not outstanding, but I figured there should be something to start us off..








You can add a title in Paint or Photoshop like so:


----------



## jordak

msnoble said:


> Hi Marty!
> If you have a spare moment over the next few weeks, wondered if I could get this with "Disney Magic" in the middle, "Western Caribbean" where the family name would go, and "February 18, 2012" for the date?  I am thinking this will look great as our next cruise embarkation t-shirt!


Sure, anytime I can get my designs on a t-shirt I am all for doing them.


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> Marty, your new design is amazing.
> 
> Corinna


Thank you!!


----------



## disnanny

Love your designs, would you be able to do one for me, I like the "sorry we are on vacation" sign and could you add The Dunlop Family.

thanks, you do an amazing job, so talented and generous of you!


----------



## msnoble

jordak said:


> Sure, anytime I can get my designs on a t-shirt I am all for doing them.



Awesome!  Thanks a million--I will be sure to post a photo once we get them made up.  You are the best--thanks so much for all you do for us DISboarders


----------



## jordak

disnanny said:


> Love your designs, would you be able to do one for me, I like the "sorry we are on vacation" sign and could you add The Dunlop Family.
> 
> thanks, you do an amazing job, so talented and generous of you!


Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## disnanny

jordak said:


> Thanks for the compliment!!



Thank you so so much, just what I needed. 

thanks again for the wonderful work you do


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Hi Marty. I have been looking at how great your designs are for magnets. You are very talented.   My request is early, since I know you are not taking many requests lately. I would be so thankful if you had time to make some magnets.  
We are sailing on the fantasy to celebrate my husbands 40th birthday. 

I'd love a birthday magnet. His name is Christopher
Would also love some sort of individual names....license plate, or Mickey heads.  Christopher. Michelle. 

If you have any other ideas I'm all ears!!!

The Allen Family


-Michelle 

Thank you so much in advanc


----------



## mhtc2011

Hi!
I am new to Disboards and I am not sure if I am going about this the right way!!  

I would like to make a magnet request!  It is a larger group and I have looked at a lot of templates...not picky on individuals or family names...  

We are all traveling on the Dream Dec.11-15, 2011

3 seperate families-(loved the...sorry were on vacation w/family name) plus individual name plates
The Boyd Family
Glenn, Stephanie, Logan & Gracie
The Howard Family
Mark, Leslie, & Hulen
The Sheen Family(2 rooms)
Michael, Tori, Nathan, Kutter, Creed, & Kynlee

I had a friend make a magnet for me with my name on it for the Wonder.  It came from Jordak.(thank you! It made my week!!)

I want to surprise these families with magnets.  Any ideas where to go from here??  Thanks-
Stephanie


----------



## 1st time cruiser

Hi Jordak, 
Wow I just found this thread and am blown away you are so talented.Its short notice so I understand if you are too busy. We are going on our first cruise on the dream dec 29th 5 day double dip to bahamas. I would take anything you would be willing to make, names are Tadd, Debbi, and son is Justice. Family name is Kellett. I wont be fussy so if theres something made up that you can add our names great or something new. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jendon1997

jordak said:


> You're welcome




Thanks so much. I accidently told you cruise date was till the 29th but it is actually the 28th. If you have time could you change that for me? Thanks!!   Jen


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ah, I was not going to ask, but now that you have admitted to liking to see your designs on t shirts, I think I will. DH asked for a specific t shirt for our Hawaii cruise, but I cannot find anything like this. He wants Stitch on it with the caption "Taking Stitch to Hawaii... and leaving him there". Is this this something you can help with? This is kind of a running joke at home as I am a big Stitch fan and he likes to tease me about this. I don't think he really believes that I can make this happen. This would make a fantastic stocking stuffer for Christmas.

Corinna


----------



## ninjanurse

Hi Jordak,
I was looking at your designs and thought they would be perfect for a scrapbooking page I'm working on.  Pirate map and message in a bottle.  Both designs with Schott Family and September 10, 2012.  Thanks    Christine


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

ZeroToHero said:


> So I noticed that there are some NYC magnets, but I don't think there are any Canada ones. I made these from pins, and anyone is welcome to use them if they'd like. They're not outstanding, but I figured there should be something to start us off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add a title in Paint or Photoshop like so:



GREAT JOB !


----------



## jordak

loveswinniethepooh said:


> Hi Marty. I have been looking at how great your designs are for magnets. You are very talented.   My request is early, since I know you are not taking many requests lately. I would be so thankful if you had time to make some magnets.
> We are sailing on the fantasy to celebrate my husbands 40th birthday.
> 
> I'd love a birthday magnet. His name is Christopher
> Would also love some sort of individual names....license plate, or Mickey heads.  Christopher. Michelle.
> 
> If you have any other ideas I'm all ears!!!
> 
> The Allen Family
> 
> 
> -Michelle
> 
> Thank you so much in advanc


Here you go. The "Happy 4oth birthday" Design is something I never finished because I was stuck creatively, but maybe you can use it as is.


----------



## DonnettaR

jordak said:


> It's been awhile since I have made anything new that was Disney related. Thought I better jump on the New York theme.



Really like the apple design for our embarkation t-shirt.  Could we have it with sail date September 12, 2012.  And our names Patricia, Helen, and Donnetta.  No rush on this.  Whenever you can get to it if you could please, thanks.  It's also Patricia's birthday, if you could suggest something for the back of her shirt.


----------



## jordak

mhtc2011 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to Disboards and I am not sure if I am going about this the right way!!
> 
> I would like to make a magnet request!  It is a larger group and I have looked at a lot of templates...not picky on individuals or family names...
> 
> We are all traveling on the Dream Dec.11-15, 2011
> 
> 3 seperate families-(loved the...sorry were on vacation w/family name) plus individual name plates
> The Boyd Family
> Glenn, Stephanie, Logan & Gracie
> The Howard Family
> Mark, Leslie, & Hulen
> The Sheen Family(2 rooms)
> Michael, Tori, Nathan, Kutter, Creed, & Kynlee
> 
> I had a friend make a magnet for me with my name on it for the Wonder.  It came from Jordak.(thank you! It made my week!!)
> 
> I want to surprise these families with magnets.  Any ideas where to go from here??  Thanks-
> Stephanie


----------



## jordak

1st time cruiser said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Wow I just found this thread and am blown away you are so talented.Its short notice so I understand if you are too busy. We are going on our first cruise on the dream dec 29th 5 day double dip to bahamas. I would take anything you would be willing to make, names are Tadd, Debbi, and son is Justice. Family name is Kellett. I wont be fussy so if theres something made up that you can add our names great or something new. Thanks in advance!!!


Gotta be careful when you give me freedom to pick. I will push a lot of different styles on you.


----------



## jordak

jendon1997 said:


> Thanks so much. I accidently told you cruise date was till the 29th but it is actually the 28th. If you have time could you change that for me? Thanks!!   Jen


no problem.


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> Ah, I was not going to ask, but now that you have admitted to liking to see your designs on t shirts, I think I will. DH asked for a specific t shirt for our Hawaii cruise, but I cannot find anything like this. He wants Stitch on it with the caption "Taking Stitch to Hawaii... and leaving him there". Is this this something you can help with? This is kind of a running joke at home as I am a big Stitch fan and he likes to tease me about this. I don't think he really believes that I can make this happen. This would make a fantastic stocking stuffer for Christmas.
> 
> Corinna


Definitely fuels my ego.   I'll try to dream up something that is worthy of being on a shirt and if you have an idea how it should look, please share.


----------



## jordak

ninjanurse said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I was looking at your designs and thought they would be perfect for a scrapbooking page I'm working on.  Pirate map and message in a bottle.  Both designs with Schott Family and September 10, 2012.  Thanks    Christine


Here you go!


----------



## jordak

DonnettaR said:


> Really like the apple design for our embarkation t-shirt.  Could we have it with sail date September 12, 2012.  And our names Patricia, Helen, and Donnetta.  No rush on this.  Whenever you can get to it if you could please, thanks.  It's also Patricia's birthday, if you could suggest something for the back of her shirt.


Here you go


----------



## PrincessSophiesMom

jordak you are so super amazing! i don't know if i'm following correct request protocol (b/c i don't know what the protocol is), but I would love some jordak designs! this is our very first cruise (Feb 5, 2012 Mexican Riviera on the Wonder). we'll be sailing with our 2 year old  i'm so excited! I'm planning on going crazy with magnets, a fish extender, a home made tote bag, maybe some t-shirts. if you can make me anything, i am totally open to any design. we're the ly-pang family consisting of kevin (dad), linda (mom) and sophie (baby). thank you! you are so super awesome!


----------



## 1st time cruiser

jordak said:


> Gotta be careful when you give me freedom to pick. I will push a lot of different styles on you.


You just MADE my day, I love them all! And I want tons so no worries about too many. Awesome, thank you soo much!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Jordak,


Would you mind doing a few magnets for my upcomming surprise cruise January 15-19, 2012.  This is a last minute cruise so I'm using a few past magnets but would love some with the Dream since we'll be on the new ship! I'd also like the sorcerer mickey and ship design if possible. We are taking a 4 night to the Bahamas and Castaway Cay our Names our Mike, Dottie and Jake and our family name is the Csuka's any designs would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## DonnettaR

jordak said:


> Here you go



thanks so much


----------



## giz89

Hi Jordak...

Can you make two graphics for me?  First is the "We're on Vacation" graphic...just change the last name to Olmstead.  Second is the coffee cup with Mickey's silouhette...can you have it say "Wonder 2012" and on the napkin "Olmstead Family / Disney Wonder / Jan 29, 2012"

Thank you so much....your graphics are awesome!

~liz


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## ninjanurse

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Thanks Jordak--You're the best!


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## jordak

dolphingirl47 said:


> Ah, I was not going to ask, but now that you have admitted to liking to see your designs on t shirts, I think I will. DH asked for a specific t shirt for our Hawaii cruise, but I cannot find anything like this. He wants Stitch on it with the caption "Taking Stitch to Hawaii... and leaving him there". Is this this something you can help with? This is kind of a running joke at home as I am a big Stitch fan and he likes to tease me about this. I don't think he really believes that I can make this happen. This would make a fantastic stocking stuffer for Christmas.
> 
> Corinna


Couple different ideas.


----------



## purpleprincessnel

Jordak, could I please ask you for a couple of licence plates for the Disney Dream one saying Nelly and the other one saying Pete. I would also be truly grateful if you could do me a Rainbow Mickey Head,

Many Thanks in advance and your are one talented person


----------



## jordak

PrincessSophiesMom said:


> jordak you are so super amazing! i don't know if i'm following correct request protocol (b/c i don't know what the protocol is), but I would love some jordak designs! this is our very first cruise (Feb 5, 2012 Mexican Riviera on the Wonder). we'll be sailing with our 2 year old  i'm so excited! I'm planning on going crazy with magnets, a fish extender, a home made tote bag, maybe some t-shirts. if you can make me anything, i am totally open to any design. we're the ly-pang family consisting of kevin (dad), linda (mom) and sophie (baby). thank you! you are so super awesome!


 The way you did it is just fine.


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


> Couple different ideas.



So cute! Stitch on the beach with the ship sailing away in the distance!


----------



## jordak

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Jordak,
> 
> 
> Would you mind doing a few magnets for my upcomming surprise cruise January 15-19, 2012.  This is a last minute cruise so I'm using a few past magnets but would love some with the Dream since we'll be on the new ship! I'd also like the sorcerer mickey and ship design if possible. We are taking a 4 night to the Bahamas and Castaway Cay our Names our Mike, Dottie and Jake and our family name is the Csuka's any designs would greatly be appreciated.


here you go


----------



## jordak

giz89 said:


> Hi Jordak...
> 
> Can you make two graphics for me?  First is the "We're on Vacation" graphic...just change the last name to Olmstead.  Second is the coffee cup with Mickey's silouhette...can you have it say "Wonder 2012" and on the napkin "Olmstead Family / Disney Wonder / Jan 29, 2012"
> 
> Thank you so much....your graphics are awesome!
> 
> ~liz


 welcome


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> Couple different ideas.



Do you know how long it took me to find the hidden Jordak??    That one was really hidden.  Or it COULD just be my old, tired eyes....


----------



## jordak

purpleprincessnel said:


> Jordak, could I please ask you for a couple of licence plates for the Disney Dream one saying Nelly and the other one saying Pete. I would also be truly grateful if you could do me a Rainbow Mickey Head,
> 
> Many Thanks in advance and your are one talented person


Welcome! You may want to go to the design thread http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105 and ask about a Mickey head or cruisecrasher might want to make one for you. I tend to avoid doing them because so many do them and they just don't interest me much to  want to make them. Sorry


----------



## perky42474

Jordak!  You are fantastic.  Can I please get 2 of the ne rockstars?  Disney Dream December 28, 2012.  One with Dalton & one with Connor


----------



## jordak

perky42474 said:


> Jordak!  You are fantastic.  Can I please get 2 of the ne rockstars?  Disney Dream December 28, 2012.  One with Dalton & one with Connor


Sure!


----------



## jordak

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Do you know how long it took me to find the hidden Jordak??    That one was really hidden.  Or it COULD just be my old, tired eyes....


haha That is always the hardest part of designs...where to sign them.


----------



## purpleprincessnel

Jordak, loving your work and many thanks for taking the time out to do some designs for me 

Could I be really cheeky and ask for one with the Seagulls on from Nemo saying Collier Clan


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> Welcome! You may want to go to the design thread http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105 and ask about a Mickey head or cruisecrasher might want to make one for you. I tend to avoid doing them because so many do them and they just don't interest me much to  want to make them. Sorry


I'll do it.  Just didn't want to jump on a request addressed to you.


----------



## Marilyn11

Wondering if you can help me out.  Would be so appreciative.

I saw in an April 2010 thread, a sign that had disney character pirates with the words
Pirate Night at the Top and  Ahoy Mate  ..... on the bottom.

It is so cute.  Would love to have 3 made for the Disney Magic, July 8, 2012

Where the names of the people are on the right being replaced with

"Buccaneers from Connecticut"  on the first
"Buccaneers from Massachusetts"  on the 2nd
"Buccaneers from New York"  on the 3rd

Thank you so much.   You all are awesome !!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Jordak,

thank you so much your designs are amazing. May I request just a couple more, Our best friends are crusing with us and I'd like to surprise them with a few of your designs for thier door. Their family name is Butscher, Stephenie, Jimmy, Alex and Meghan and they are cruising the Dream with us Jan 15-19, 2012. You have free reign since I'm not sure what characters they like- Jimmy is a fireman and Meghan like Areil if that helps any.


thanks again,

Dottie


----------



## purpleprincessnel

cruisecrasher said:


> I'll do it.  Just didn't want to jump on a request addressed to you.





Many Thanks youre a gem 

Where would I get the design for the many ears that go round the numbers on the doors (going on our 1st ever cruise next year so want to make it kinda special)


----------



## 1st time cruiser

jordak said:


> Gotta be careful when you give me freedom to pick. I will push a lot of different styles on you.





Hello again...... So I just saw the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs at castaway cay with the little minnie playing can I PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get that one added to my stash saying Kellett family but the little one will have to be a boy, not a girl  Thanks so much and I PROMISE I won't ask for anymore! My son is sooo excited over these he can't believe "they" do this for you, 
Have a great day!


----------



## Marilyn11

The sign I was looking for is the one by  T J Baggott.

Do you know if T J is still designing.

It is the "Ahoy Maties there be pirates on board" one.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## cruisecrasher

purpleprincessnel said:


> Jordak, could I please ask you for a couple of licence plates for the Disney Dream one saying Nelly and the other one saying Pete. I would also be truly grateful if you could do me a Rainbow Mickey Head,
> 
> Many Thanks in advance and your are one talented person


----------



## cruisecrasher

purpleprincessnel said:


> Many Thanks youre a gem
> 
> Where would I get the design for the many ears that go round the numbers on the doors (going on our 1st ever cruise next year so want to make it kinda special)



And here is the thread with the Stateroom Mickey (and Minnie, Donald and other) ears.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=mickey+stateroom+ears


----------



## cruisecrasher

Marilyn11 said:


> The sign I was looking for is the one by  T J Baggott.
> 
> Do you know if T J is still designing.
> 
> It is the "Ahoy Maties there be pirates on board" one.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



I don't know if TJ is still DISigning...last post about it was :
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39656499&postcount=311

I haven't seen him around since.

But me and Jordak both have other options!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


>



And a second Rainbow MH...just because!


----------



## dolphingirl47

jordak said:


> Definitely fuels my ego.   I'll try to dream up something that is worthy of being on a shirt and if you have an idea how it should look, please share.



Sorry, I only just saw this. I had to do a quick day trip to Germany yesterday for a business meeting and I was so exhausted today after being up for 24 hours straight that I slept most of today.



jordak said:


> Couple different ideas.



I absolutely adore them. Looks like he is getting two t shirts rather than one and I may just get one with the beach theme for myself as well. Thanks so much for doing this for me. I can't wait to see his face on Christmas when he sees his t shirts.



RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Do you know how long it took me to find the hidden Jordak??    That one was really hidden.  Or it COULD just be my old, tired eyes....



It took me a long time to find it as well.

Corinna


----------



## purpleprincessnel

Fantastic, Thank you very much. Youve just made my crappy day loads better





cruisecrasher said:


> And a second Rainbow MH...just because!


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Thanks.  I have a dumb question.....how do I take the pics from photo bucket and make my magnets ?  Never did this before


----------



## LKFan

I saw the football helmets and was wondering if you did anything with basketballs?  My husband is a huge UCLA fan and we'll be sailing the Wonder during basketball season.


----------



## cruisecrasher

loveswinniethepooh said:


> Thanks.  I have a dumb question.....how do I take the pics from photo bucket and make my magnets ?  Never did this before



FAQs from Jordak previous post:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38170796&postcount=1
Once you've saved it you can open them in a variety of programs and print it at 100% or smaller.


----------



## cruisecrasher

purpleprincessnel said:


> Fantastic, Thank you very much. Youve just made my crappy day loads better



You're welcome!


----------



## giz89

loveswinniethepooh said:


> Thanks.  I have a dumb question.....how do I take the pics from photo bucket and make my magnets ?  Never did this before



I copy the graphics into a word doc, print, cot them out and put magnets on the back.  They sell a roll of magnetic strip that has tape on one side. I don't fuss too much and it's easy. 

Liz


----------



## cruisecrasher

LKFan said:


> I saw the football helmets and was wondering if you did anything with basketballs?  My husband is a huge UCLA fan and we'll be sailing the Wonder during basketball season.



What do you have in mind?  I can whip something up over the weekend.


----------



## CruznLexi

Jordak- Happy Turkey day! I love your things they are so awesome! I Wonder if you could possibly do some stuff for me. We have 2 cruises coming up. The Dream is Jan 15-19. The Next is the Wonder Feb 26- March 4. We are also DVC members too. For Jan can I have just the bus sign with a Donald that says Mike and a Minnie that says Lexi. 

The Wonder the same with a Minnie that Says Shelly, Keira, and Lexi and for the men with Mickey that says Jon. and a Donald that says Mike.

Also a design that has best friends with Shelly and Lexi maybe with Minnie and Daisy. 

Would love some Remy and a Minnie Nurse too. I hope this is not to much thanks again.


----------



## LKFan

cruisecrasher said:


> What do you have in mind?  I can whip something up over the weekend.



Maybe it doesn't have to be basketball but more generically UCLA.  UCLA's colors are light blue and gold.  

I'm trying to think (I'm not very creative)....  Maybe "A Bruin gone Cruisin" for him and "Cruisin' with a Bruin" for me and the kids????

Is it possible to put mouse ears on the UCLA mascot (Joe Bruin) and put him on a lounge chair on the Wonder???? 

ETA:  On second thought, don't worry about the kids and me.  If you can come up with an image then I can make a shirt for him.  We're cruising Feb 19 -26 to the MR on the Wonder.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## drag n' fly

Who do I ask to make a birthday magnet to put our our stateroom door for ds9?

Thanks


----------



## msgoofy

A request please.

Mickey and Minnie looking at the sunset that says:

Disney Dream
Paula and Jerry

Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

drag n' fly said:


> Who do I ask to make a birthday magnet to put our our stateroom door for ds9?
> 
> Thanks



Either Jordak or me or anyone who wants to jump in.  Look through our photo buckets (links in signatures) for something specific or just make a request (favorite characters, ideas for the magnet trip details, etc) and make a more general request.


----------



## CruznLexi

Can I also have a Donald with a Birthday for Mike for our Wonder cruise.


----------



## jordak

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Jordak,
> 
> thank you so much your designs are amazing. May I request just a couple more, Our best friends are crusing with us and I'd like to surprise them with a few of your designs for thier door. Their family name is Butscher, Stephenie, Jimmy, Alex and Meghan and they are cruising the Dream with us Jan 15-19, 2012. You have free reign since I'm not sure what characters they like- Jimmy is a fireman and Meghan like Areil if that helps any.
> 
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> Dottie


Here you go


----------



## jordak

1st time cruiser said:


> Hello again...... So I just saw the mickey and minnie in the beach chairs at castaway cay with the little minnie playing can I PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get that one added to my stash saying Kellett family but the little one will have to be a boy, not a girl  Thanks so much and I PROMISE I won't ask for anymore! My son is sooo excited over these he can't believe "they" do this for you,
> Have a great day!


welcome


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> The sign I was looking for is the one by  T J Baggott.
> 
> Do you know if T J is still designing.
> 
> It is the "Ahoy Maties there be pirates on board" one.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


she goes by a new user name now. Search for JustTJ. I don't have a clue if she is actively designing or not but she posted early to this new thread so she might take requests.


----------



## jordak

CruznLexi said:


> Jordak- Happy Turkey day! I love your things they are so awesome! I Wonder if you could possibly do some stuff for me. We have 2 cruises coming up. The Dream is Jan 15-19. The Next is the Wonder Feb 26- March 4. We are also DVC members too. For Jan can I have just the bus sign with a Donald that says Mike and a Minnie that says Lexi.
> 
> The Wonder the same with a Minnie that Says Shelly, Keira, and Lexi and for the men with Mickey that says Jon. and a Donald that says Mike.
> 
> Also a design that has best friends with Shelly and Lexi maybe with Minnie and Daisy.
> 
> Would love some Remy and a Minnie Nurse too. I hope this is not to much thanks again.


sorry but not sure what you mean by a bus sign. Hate to guess what design you are referring to.


----------



## jordak

msgoofy said:


> A request please.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie looking at the sunset that says:
> 
> Disney Dream
> Paula and Jerry
> 
> Thanks so much!


welcome


----------



## myolite

Can I get the Mexican Riviera but changed to Feb 12, 2012 

and whatever you might like with the kids' names

Dexter--fave characters pirate mickey, baby mickey, tigger
Something for Dexter's 2nd birthday--feb 12, 2012

Meredith == fave characters sleeping beauty, tinkerbell,  belle

Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LKFan said:


> Maybe it doesn't have to be basketball but more generically UCLA.  UCLA's colors are light blue and gold.
> 
> I'm trying to think (I'm not very creative)....  Maybe "A Bruin gone Cruisin" for him and "Cruisin' with a Bruin" for me and the kids????
> 
> Is it possible to put mouse ears on the UCLA mascot (Joe Bruin) and put him on a lounge chair on the Wonder????
> 
> ETA:  On second thought, don't worry about the kids and me.  If you can come up with an image then I can make a shirt for him.  We're cruising Feb 19 -26 to the MR on the Wonder.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!













You're very welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

myolite said:


> Can I get the Mexican Riviera but changed to Feb 12, 2012
> 
> and whatever you might like with the kids' names
> 
> Dexter--fave characters pirate mickey, baby mickey, tigger
> Something for Dexter's 2nd birthday--feb 12, 2012
> 
> Meredith == fave characters sleeping beauty, tinkerbell,  belle
> 
> Thanks!







and something for Meredith:


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Cruisecrasher And Jordak,,

Thank you very much for your help with the pirate design.  I did email JustTJ and will see what happens.  Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving Day.

All the best to you.

Marilyn


----------



## mhtc2011

Hi Jordak!  

First off...Happy Thanksgiving!!  I loved the t-shirt and magnets!!

I am looking for specific magnet nameplates

Hulen-Mickey Porthole Dream
Logan-Stitch Porthole Dream

I am also wondering if you have the plain black mickey ears somewhere??

Thanks-
Stephanie


----------



## jordak

myolite said:


> Can I get the Mexican Riviera but changed to Feb 12, 2012
> 
> and whatever you might like with the kids' names
> 
> Dexter--fave characters pirate mickey, baby mickey, tigger
> Something for Dexter's 2nd birthday--feb 12, 2012
> 
> Meredith == fave characters sleeping beauty, tinkerbell,  belle
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jordak

mhtc2011 said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> First off...Happy Thanksgiving!!  I loved the t-shirt and magnets!!
> 
> I am looking for specific magnet nameplates
> 
> Hulen-Mickey Porthole Dream
> Logan-Stitch Porthole Dream
> 
> I am also wondering if you have the plain black mickey ears somewhere??
> 
> Thanks-
> Stephanie


Sorry, but I don't have any ears. May want to check out the creative design thread.


----------



## CruznLexi

Jordak it is the black and red sign with the port hole. It looks more like the bus than the boat my mistake.


----------



## FrogLady23

Jordak,

Thank you so much for your creativity and for sharing it with everyone.  I spent 6 hours on Tuesday going through all of your DISigns, then found out you are only doing occasional requests.  I have narrowed down what I was going to request, but it still might be too big.  I don't want to take advantage of your generosity, so anything you can provide will be greatly appreciated.  We aren't cruising until March, 2012, so no big hurry if you can do it.

Can I get the following with the name: Tammi
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Madison.jpg

Name:
Tammi (Mar)
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...lank%20plates/?action=view&current=Alison.jpg

Name:  Tori
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=Dale.jpg

Name:  Tori (Mar)
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=113.jpg

Love the Mickey Bars!!!
Heading:  Magic - March 30, 2012
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=EmergencyMickey_Bars.jpg

Name:  Tori
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Peggy-1.jpg

Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## jordak

FrogLady23 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Thank you so much for your creativity and for sharing it with everyone.  I spent 6 hours on Tuesday going through all of your DISigns, then found out you are only doing occasional requests.  I have narrowed down what I was going to request, but it still might be too big.  I don't want to take advantage of your generosity, so anything you can provide will be greatly appreciated.  We aren't cruising until March, 2012, so no big hurry if you can do it.
> 
> Can I get the following with the name: Tammi
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Madison.jpg
> 
> Name:
> Tammi (Mar)
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=Guitar_amp.jpg#!oZZ291QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs229.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee285%2Fjordak67%2Fdisney%2520magnets%2FDisney%2520blank%2520plates%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DAlison.jpg
> 
> Name:  Tori
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Fixed%20plates/?action=view&current=Jean.jpg#!oZZ543QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs229.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee285%2Fjordak67%2Fdisney%2520magnets%2FFixed%2520plates%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDale.jpg
> 
> Name:  Tori (Mar)
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=Guitar_amp.jpg#!oZZ343QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs229.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee285%2Fjordak67%2Fdisney%2520magnets%2FDisney%2520blank%2520plates%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D113.jpg
> 
> Love the Mickey Bars!!!
> Heading:  Magic - March 30, 2012
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney%20magnets/Disney%20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=Guitar_amp.jpg#!oZZ256QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs229.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee285%2Fjordak67%2Fdisney%2520magnets%2FDisney%2520blank%2520plates%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DEmergencyMickey_Bars.jpg
> 
> Name:  Tori
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=Peggy-1.jpg
> 
> Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you.


Welcome!


----------



## LKFan

cruisecrasher said:


> You're very welcome!



They look great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## FrogLady23

jordak said:


> Welcome!



Thanks again.  They are perfect.  My DD also said 'Thank you!'.

I can't wait to see these on my door!


----------



## zealandsmom

Has anyone seen a Captain EO sign?? I'd love one for my cruise!!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Jordak - Do you have any Valentine's theme graphics in your inventory?   I would love to have something (Mickey & Minnie maybe?) with, "Disney Magic, February 4 - 11, 2012"    I'm open to your creative suggestions.

Thanks!!

(GBR!!)


----------



## jordak

JohnsonsFour said:


> Jordak - Do you have any Valentine's theme graphics in your inventory?   I would love to have something (Mickey & Minnie maybe?) with, "Disney Magic, February 4 - 11, 2012"    I'm open to your creative suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> (GBR!!)


This is probably the closet thing I have that meets your wishes.


----------



## CruznLexi

Jordak- I Guess my design is called the port hole design can I have one that has Lexi with Minnie for Dream and then one that has Mike 

I need the same two names and characters for the Wonder, also need another with Mickey for Jon, Minnie with Shelly and Minnie with Keira. Then maybe a design with best friends at Sea with Shelly and Lexi.,thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tigger1313

jordak said:


> This is probably the closet thing I have that meets your wishes.



Jordak
That is so cute, could I get one with the dates Feb 11-18 2012, Magic
Thanks


----------



## TheLanes

Wow, the generosity of some of the people here is AMAZING!  WOW!

What is the best magnet paper to buy?   This was on Amazon: Avery Magnet Sheets, 8.5 x 11 Inches, White, 5 Pack (03270) - $8

Thanks! I may have a personal design request soon...


----------



## maryrmaz

I will be sailing on the Dream in 3 weeks for a Christmas cruise. This will be my sister's 1st Disney cruise and my 4th.  I want to make it special for her.  I am looking for magnets for the door to our stateroom to welcome her to her "dream" vacation.  I am especially interested in the DCL license plate theme.  Below are the names and characters I am looking for.  I would really appreciate any help I can get.  Thank you SO MUCH in advance!!!

Teresa - Ariel
Steve - Prince Eric (or Stitch)
Mary - Lady
Debbie - Tramp


----------



## drag n' fly

cruisecrasher said:


> Either Jordak or me or anyone who wants to jump in.  Look through our photo buckets (links in signatures) for something specific or just make a request (favorite characters, ideas for the magnet trip details, etc) and make a more general request.



Awesome thanks for your help! I looked through your links and the Phineas and Ferb one with the DCL ship is perfect.

Info: Happy 9th Birthday Bradley!

On the sign it can be blank, or it can be something relating to our cruise Mexican Riviera, December 11-18 Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

drag n' fly said:


> Awesome thanks for your help! I looked through your links and the Phineas and Ferb one with the DCL ship is perfect.
> 
> Info: Happy 9th Birthday Bradley!
> 
> On the sign it can be blank, or it can be something relating to our cruise Mexican Riviera, December 11-18 Thanks







You're Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

From our Turkey Trot Thursday:



a nice general Disney logo inspired by the recent holiday:



Inspired by my son's love of Kingdom Hearts:


----------



## jordak

Tigger1313 said:


> Jordak
> That is so cute, could I get one with the dates Feb 11-18 2012, Magic
> Thanks


you're welcome


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Cruise crasher,
How do I get the kingdom hearts magnet with my son's name on it? He LOVES kingdom hearts.
Thanks,
DCLaholic-mom


----------



## jordak

maryrmaz said:


> I will be sailing on the Dream in 3 weeks for a Christmas cruise. This will be my sister's 1st Disney cruise and my 4th.  I want to make it special for her.  I am looking for magnets for the door to our stateroom to welcome her to her "dream" vacation.  I am especially interested in the DCL license plate theme.  Below are the names and characters I am looking for.  I would really appreciate any help I can get.  Thank you SO MUCH in advance!!!
> 
> Teresa - Ariel
> Steve - Prince Eric (or Stitch)
> Mary - Lady
> Debbie - Tramp


very welcome!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

jordak said:


> This is probably the closet thing I have that meets your wishes.




I love it!  Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessSophiesMom

jordak said:


> The way you did it is just fine.



You are so amazing and generous! Thank you so much! I will take photos of the finished product and share them  These are beyond adorable!


----------



## cruisecrasher

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Cruise crasher,
> How do I get the kingdom hearts magnet with my son's name on it? He LOVES kingdom hearts.
> Thanks,
> DCLaholic-mom



I'll need his name and cruise info (ship, itinerary)


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> Inspired by my son's love of Kingdom Hearts:



Could I have one of those for my husband? He is a big Kingdom Hearts fan, too. Graham, Wonder, Inaugural Hawaii Cruise.

Corinna


----------



## hiclarke

Jordak

Loving everything you do.  At your convenience, could you possible do 2 Christmas themed magnets?  We are sailing on the Magic December 24th - 30th.  It's me (Hanne), dad (Jim) daughter 1 (Taryn) and daughter 2 (Lily).  Anything "Christmassy" is fine!  

Your willingness to do this for others is amazing.

Hanne


----------



## jordak

hiclarke said:


> Jordak
> 
> Loving everything you do.  At your convenience, could you possible do 2 Christmas themed magnets?  We are sailing on the Magic December 24th - 30th.  It's me (Hanne), dad (Jim) daughter 1 (Taryn) and daughter 2 (Lily).  Anything "Christmassy" is fine!
> 
> Your willingness to do this for others is amazing.
> 
> Hanne


Here you go. Threw in an extra  to use since I couldn't decide.


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> Could I have one of those for my husband? He is a big Kingdom Hearts fan, too. Graham, Wonder, Inaugural Hawaii Cruise.
> 
> Corinna


----------



## hiclarke

Thank you so much!  The family loves them all.

Hanne


----------



## LKFan

jordak said:


> Here you go. Threw in an extra either to use since I couldn't decide.



Very nice!   I like Santa's list.


----------



## maryrmaz

Thank you Jordak!!! They are perfect!!!


----------



## Almagetty

Hi Jordak & Lorelai:

Do either of you have anything New Year's related? We are sailing on the December 30th Magic.

Thanks!


----------



## zealandsmom

Jordak My Dh (Christian) is in LOVE with the mickey waffles! Can we have one of those magnets done for him/us?
Wann Family Bahamian Cruise May 14th 2012 on the Magic

I also wanted to know if you had any ideas on a coast guard related magnet? This will be his 1st non-working cruise!!

I could fill my door up with your images  Thanks for your time!


----------



## jordak

zealandsmom said:


> Jordak My Dh (Christian) is in LOVE with the mickey waffles! Can we have one of those magnets done for him/us?
> Wann Family Bahamian Cruise May 14th 2012 on the Magic
> 
> I also wanted to know if you had any ideas on a coast guard related magnet? This will be his 1st non-working cruise!!
> 
> I could fill my door up with your images  Thanks for your time!


i do have something but it's not great.


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks, this is great.

Corinna


----------



## maryrmaz

Jordak:

Thank you for the license plate designs!  They are perfect!  One question... 

When I try to copy & save them there is a gray box around the image, is this correct or have I not enlarged the image enough?  Thank you again!

-mary


----------



## zealandsmom

Cruisecasher.....can you make this: http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Requests/?action=view&current=MarissaDP.png

With the name Kingsley?


----------



## zealandsmom

jordak said:


> i do have something but it's not great.




Thanks! LOVE the breakfast  and gonna keep the USCG one in my file and may get back with you to fix the small typo


----------



## cruisecrasher

zealandsmom said:


> Cruisecasher.....can you make this: http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Requests/?action=view&current=MarissaDP.png
> 
> With the name Kingsley?






Here ya go!


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks, this is great.
> 
> Corinna



You're welcome!


----------



## zealandsmom

cruisecrasher said:


> Here ya go!



Kingsley (2) says " AHHHH I want it RIGHT NOW!"

What is the best way to print this? Meaning the size? I plan on downloading to computer then sending to Walgreens/CVS....do I print an 8x10 then cut it out?

LOVE this soooo much! Thank you!


----------



## jordak

maryrmaz said:


> Jordak:
> 
> Thank you for the license plate designs!  They are perfect!  One question...
> 
> When I try to copy & save them there is a gray box around the image, is this correct or have I not enlarged the image enough?  Thank you again!
> 
> -mary


Thats part of the image/background


----------



## jordak

zealandsmom said:


> Thanks! LOVE the breakfast  and gonna keep the USCG one in my file and may get back with you to fix the small typo


oops!!


----------



## zealandsmom

jordak said:


> oops!!



I'm still a fan!


----------



## fristbytte21

These are all great door pictures, but I was wondering if anyone knew of the link that used to be here.  

It had a bunch of images you could print out and would fit perfectly around the circular door number.  There were many designs of the characters.  Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

fristbytte21 said:


> These are all great door pictures, but I was wondering if anyone knew of the link that used to be here.
> 
> It had a bunch of images you could print out and would fit perfectly around the circular door number.  There were many designs of the characters.  Thanks!!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## fristbytte21

thanks! this is it!


----------



## cruisecrasher

zealandsmom said:


> Kingsley (2) says " AHHHH I want it RIGHT NOW!"
> 
> What is the best way to print this? Meaning the size? I plan on downloading to computer then sending to Walgreens/CVS....do I print an 8x10 then cut it out?
> 
> LOVE this soooo much! Thank you!



Should be fine at that size.  I've never done the Walgreens thing, but at 100% it is about 10 inches (8 1/2 x 11 take away margins) in landscape.
You're welcome!


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi Jordak!  

Can you do this one for my dad?  His name is Dave or maybe if you could put BePaw on there?  We're on the Magic Dec. 24 to 30. http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...%20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=09.jpg

I also saw the great Coastie one you did.  My husband retired from the US Navy after 20 years...do you have one of that nature?  His name is Andrew and he'll be on the cruise too.  And he won't have to worry about manning the ropes or standing watch.  LOL

I just found this one:http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...20blank%20plates/?action=view&current=103.jpg  Holy cow!!! I am a registered nurse!!!  Can you do that for me?  Cindy?

  Thank you!!!!  Cindy


----------



## Cruella 66

I was looking through all your work.  So much and so very nicely done!

I have  one DD left...9 years old and her favorite characters are 'probably Ariel and Jamine'. She's slowly outgrowing the princesses.  Can you think of one for her?  Her name is Noelle.  It's very hard to find anything with her name on it so I know she'll be thrilled.  

Thank you again!  Cindy


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> I was looking through all your work.  So much and so very nicely done!
> 
> I have  one DD left...9 years old and her favorite characters are 'probably Ariel and Jamine'. She's slowly outgrowing the princesses.  Can you think of one for her?  Her name is Noelle.  It's very hard to find anything with her name on it so I know she'll be thrilled.
> 
> Thank you again!  Cindy


Welcome


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> From our Turkey Trot Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> a nice general Disney logo inspired by the recent holiday:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by my son's love of Kingdom Hearts:



I was asked to do a Thanksgiving themed Disney logo to go with my collection and I never had the time to get to it.  Now I don't have to.


----------



## milliepie

I saw a post on here somewhere asking for one of the deck chair designs.  I can't find it now.  If you still wanted it, the person who posted, please let me know, I will have some time on Tuesday to do a few designs and I would like to get yours done since you requested.  I have a few PM's that I'm going to do that day too.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

Yay, the Holiday season is here.  I have some blanks for anyone who is interested.  Still not personalizing, but I worked so hard over the years on everything that I have and would love to see it put to good use.  Hope everyone has a Magical remaining 2011!  

I have my Character stockings.  Added Minnie this year!





My Disney logos.  I added the Dream logo this year.










Of course the Mickey heads..











Can't forget Hawaii.  I made these for a friend and am sharing them here.  









I have lots and lots of other DISigns if you feel like browsing my files.  Please feel free to use them for personal use.  Please don't use them for profit or gain.  Thanks!


----------



## luv2sleep

milliepie said:


> Yay, the Holiday season is here.  I have some blanks for anyone who is interested.  Still not personalizing, but I worked so hard over the years on everything that I have and would love to see it put to good use.  Hope everyone has a Magical remaining 2011!
> 
> I have my Character stockings.  Added Minnie this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Disney logos.  I added the Dream logo this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Mickey heads..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget Hawaii.  I made these for a friend and am sharing them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots and lots of other DISigns if you feel like browsing my files.  Please feel free to use them for personal use.  Please don't use them for profit or gain.  Thanks!



Love these!


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I was asked to do a Thanksgiving themed Disney logo to go with my collection and I never had the time to get to it.  Now I don't have to.



I thought that looked a lot like something that was part of your collection/style. Nice to see you posting some new designs!!


----------



## jordak




----------



## LKFan

Jordak, your designs amaze me!   I love the fact that you can see the silhouette of the pirate ship in the snowglobe.


----------



## luv2sleep

jordak said:


>



Wow! Very nice! 

I also like the holiday lights on your name in your siggy.


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> I was asked to do a Thanksgiving themed Disney logo to go with my collection and I never had the time to get to it.  Now I don't have to.



I'm just so pumped that my cruise is officially less than a year out!

Love your new designs!


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Jordak, Cruise Crasher and Milliepie,

Your Christmas designs are adorable!

Jumping ahead a bit.  Will you be doing any NYC to Canada designs, in the months ahead, for the Disney Magic Canada cruises coming up.

As always, thank you very very much.


----------



## Almagetty

Hi Milliepie:

It's so great to see you here. You designed our Mickey stateroom ears for both of our last Christmas Cruises and we love them. They still hang proudly on our refrigerator.  Quick question for you, we're sailing on the New Year's Magic cruise this year and I'm looking at your Mickey Heads with the New Year's Top Hat and the New Year's Party Hat. I'm going to attempt to personalize them on my own.  Are they the right proportion to fit around the stateroom door numbers if I resize them and cut out the face part of the design?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

I want to do magnets for our 1/26 cruise, but I am completely overwhelmed!  I like the Mickey and Minnie holding hands on the beach image, and maybe Mickey heads for each of us with our name and favorite color or character??


----------



## giz89

do you have this logo for 2012?

http://dc385.4shared.com/img/6Iv5AzDq/s3/2011_Disney_Cruise_line.jpg


----------



## giz89

Jordak....

Love your designs.....I have used them before for our cruise magnets.  Would it be possible to get three custom graphics for our upcoming cruise in January?

1. Sorry, We're On Vacation Sign  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...isney blank plates/th_sorrywereonvacation.jpg

Add:  The Olmstead Family

2. Wonder Coffee Sign:  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Disney blank plates/wondercoffee.jpg

Add: Wonder 2012      Olmstead Family/Disney Wonder/January 29th, 2012

3.  LOVE the snowglobe you posted for the DREAM.  Can you make one for the Wonder for 2012?

Thanks so much!


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Hi again....My niece is turning 2 on 12/31.  and LOVES Rapunzel
Can you make me a picture (that I will put on a banner at her party) that says Happy 2nd Birthday Princess Riley
And have it Rapunzel themed?

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak, Cruise Crasher and Milliepie,
> 
> Your Christmas designs are adorable!
> 
> Jumping ahead a bit.  Will you be doing any NYC to Canada designs, in the months ahead, for the Disney Magic Canada cruises coming up.
> 
> As always, thank you very very much.



This is what I have so far for the Canada New York Sailings


----------



## cruisecrasher

Conservative Hippie said:


> I want to do magnets for our 1/26 cruise, but I am completely overwhelmed!  I like the Mickey and Minnie holding hands on the beach image, and maybe Mickey heads for each of us with our name and favorite color or character??



I'm up for doing the Mickey Heads.
Names please with favorite characters or colors etc
And any cruise info you'd want.

If you're overwhelmed start by browsing the designers photobuckets rather than the threads.
I'm currently designing as well as Jordak.  Not sure who else is.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

cruisecrasher said:


> I'm up for doing the Mickey Heads.
> Names please with favorite characters or colors etc
> And any cruise info you'd want.
> 
> If you're overwhelmed start by browsing the designers photobuckets rather than the threads.
> I'm currently designing as well as Jordak.  Not sure who else is.



Thanks!

Josh - Favorite color is green, favorite character is Scrooge McDuck.

Meghan - Favorite color is purple, favorite characters are the Celtic style Disney Fairies (does that make sense?)

Katherine - Favorite color is pink, favorite character is Rapunzel.

Judah - Favorite color can be either green or blue, favorite character is Simba (he's 16 months so I'm just guessing here!)

I will probably re-use them on other cruises (does the magnetic paper last??) so nothing cruise-specific.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milliepie, thanks for sharing the Hawaii designs.

Jordak, I love the snow globe. If I get to book a cruise for next November, I will come knocking for one of those.

Corinna


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Jordak - found this on your photobucket.  Can you make the kids building the castle one boy and one girl, and also put a book on Mickey's table instead of a beer, and nothing on Minnie's table (or maybe sunglasses?)?

ETA - also the coffee cup design.  Can you put a DCL logo in the coffee, or maybe a birthday cake if that looks nice, and have the text read Happy Birthday Meghan?


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> I'm just so pumped that my cruise is officially less than a year out!
> 
> Love your new designs!




Thanks hon.  Woo hoo! Less than a year.  That time will go by so fast.  You have some great stuff too, love to see another DISigner so pumped and willing to help so many with their designs.


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> Welcome


  I love them!  Thank you so very much!!  Cindy


----------



## milliepie

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak, Cruise Crasher and Milliepie,
> 
> Your Christmas designs are adorable!
> 
> Jumping ahead a bit.  Will you be doing any NYC to Canada designs, in the months ahead, for the Disney Magic Canada cruises coming up.
> 
> As always, thank you very very much.



I have a few of each in my files if you feel like browsing.  




giz89 said:


> do you have this logo for 2012?
> 
> http://dc385.4shared.com/img/6Iv5AzDq/s3/2011_Disney_Cruise_line.jpg



I don't currently for 2012, but someone asked me to do one and I am going to when I get some time.   




Almagetty said:


> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> It's so great to see you here. You designed our Mickey stateroom ears for both of our last Christmas Cruises and we love them. They still hang proudly on our refrigerator.  Quick question for you, we're sailing on the New Year's Magic cruise this year and I'm looking at your Mickey Heads with the New Year's Top Hat and the New Year's Party Hat. I'm going to attempt to personalize them on my own.  Are they the right proportion to fit around the stateroom door numbers if I resize them and cut out the face part of the design?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'm not sure if the dimensions are right.  I'll take a look for you tomorrow and let you know.  



jordak said:


> I thought that looked a lot like something that was part of your collection/style. Nice to see you posting some new designs!!



Thanks Marty.  I have been watching your signature.  Love how you change it up now and again.  

Love the new globe too!  I made one for our upcoming holiday party banner at my husband's work with his building inside the globe, and it looks similar.  I made my base wood instead of metal though.  Didn't you have a tinkerbell one too that you made last year?  Hope you have a great week!


----------



## Almagetty

milliepie said:


> I'm not sure if the dimensions are right.  I'll take a look for you tomorrow and let you know.



Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Dear Jordak, Cruise Crasher and Milliepie,
> 
> Your Christmas designs are adorable!
> 
> Jumping ahead a bit.  Will you be doing any NYC to Canada designs, in the months ahead, for the Disney Magic Canada cruises coming up.
> 
> As always, thank you very very much.


----------



## jordak

Conservative Hippie said:


> I want to do magnets for our 1/26 cruise, but I am completely overwhelmed!  I like the Mickey and Minnie holding hands on the beach image, and maybe Mickey heads for each of us with our name and favorite color or character??


right design?


----------



## jordak

giz89 said:


> Jordak....
> 
> Love your designs.....I have used them before for our cruise magnets.  Would it be possible to get three custom graphics for our upcoming cruise in January?
> 
> 1. Sorry, We're On Vacation Sign  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...isney blank plates/th_sorrywereonvacation.jpg
> 
> Add:  The Olmstead Family
> 
> 2. Wonder Coffee Sign:  http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Disney blank plates/wondercoffee.jpg
> 
> Add: Wonder 2012      Olmstead Family/Disney Wonder/January 29th, 2012
> 
> 3.  LOVE the snowglobe you posted for the DREAM.  Can you make one for the Wonder for 2012?
> 
> Thanks so much!


welcome


----------



## jordak

Conservative Hippie said:


> Jordak - found this on your photobucket.  Can you make the kids building the castle one boy and one girl, and also put a book on Mickey's table instead of a beer, and nothing on Minnie's table (or maybe sunglasses?)?
> 
> ETA - also the coffee cup design.  Can you put a DCL logo in the coffee, or maybe a birthday cake if that looks nice, and have the text read Happy Birthday Meghan?


I can do the beach design but what would you like written in the sand? It's the only way I will provide the design since I don't give out blanks.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks Marty.  I have been watching your signature.  Love how you change it up now and again.
> 
> Love the new globe too!  I made one for our upcoming holiday party banner at my husband's work with his building inside the globe, and it looks similar.  I made my base wood instead of metal though.  Didn't you have a tinkerbell one too that you made last year?  Hope you have a great week!


Thanks!! Yeah, I have that tinkerbell one but not a big fan of it so I wanted to make something less "Disney". I started out with a wood base  on the new one in the beginning but I wanted a colder and sleeker feel to it. I might make some other themes now since the hard part is done.


----------



## jordak

LKFan said:


> Jordak, your designs amaze me!   I love the fact that you can see the silhouette of the pirate ship in the snowglobe.





luv2sleep said:


> Wow! Very nice!
> 
> I also like the holiday lights on your name in your siggy.





dolphingirl47 said:


> Jordak, I love the snow globe. If I get to book a cruise for next November, I will come knocking for one of those.
> 
> Corinna


Thank you very much!


----------



## Marilyn11

Thank you Jordak.

That is a lovely NYC to Canada design.  Would love to have that one with  July 8, 2012 listed.

Our door is going to look awesome.

Thanks again.

Marilyn


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Thank you Jordak.
> 
> That is a lovely NYC to Canada design.  Would love to have that one with  July 8, 2012 listed.
> 
> Our door is going to look awesome.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Marilyn


Here you go


----------



## Conservative Hippie

jordak said:


> I can do the beach design but what would you like written in the sand? It's the only way I will provide the design since I don't give out blanks.



Thank you!!!

Forgot about the sand - Hone Family


----------



## jordak

Conservative Hippie said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Forgot about the sand - Hone Family



Here you go!


----------



## Marilyn11

That is super fast.

Much thanks !!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Is anyone up for designing an image for me?  We're on the Dream on Jan 22.  My boys know we're going to WDW, but not about the cruise. 

I'd love to have a "Surprise, we're cruising!" magnet featuring Mickey. 

If you need more details, just let me know. 

Any takers? 

Thanks in advance!  You guys rock


----------



## inhousemouse

Annette 

Your Mickey picture is so cute!!!! Made me and my DH


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

Any chance anyone has (or feels like making) a Chanukah design?  I'd like to do a magnet for our Magic cruise and t-shirts with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

jordak said:


> Here you go!



Thank you so much!  I love both of them!!  Now I just have to figure out this magnet paper stuff....


----------



## debfen

milliepie said:


> I saw a post on here somewhere asking for one of the deck chair designs.  I can't find it now.  If you still wanted it, the person who posted, please let me know, I will have some time on Tuesday to do a few designs and I would like to get yours done since you requested.  I have a few PM's that I'm going to do that day too.  Thanks.



I would love  for you to make the deck chair magnets if you have time.
Eric, Debbie, Beth, Josh, Brandy       Dream      May 20-24, 2012

If you need any other info, please let me know!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

jordak said:


> Here you go



Nice!!! 
Can we have one with June 17, 2012?
Thanks for your creative work - it makes me !


----------



## drag n' fly

cruisecrasher said:


> You're Welcome!



Wow that was quick!!! Thank you so very much! Brad is going to so thrilled with the great sign you made for him!!


----------



## jordak

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Nice!!!
> Can we have one with June 17, 2012?
> Thanks for your creative work - it makes me !


Welcome!


----------



## MinnieGg4

jordak said:


> Welcome!



This is great thanks.


----------



## poohfriend

Could you help me put together something as a Christmas Surprise for my kids?  I was thinking of something like the Port Hole with Goofy I've seen here with 5 additional characters (your choice but I'll give some suggestions).  Under each charcter I'd like the following names:

kids names:  Susanna, Caroline, Kathleen, Jay, Nathaniel, Andrew
Character Suggestions: Chip, Dale, Minnie, Woody, Buzz, Mickey

A Dream Cruise with our Friends -- March 2012

This will be used as the big 'reveal' for both families -- a reunion cruise with friends.


----------



## jordak

poohfriend said:


> Could you help me put together something as a Christmas Surprise for my kids?  I was thinking of something like the Port Hole with Goofy I've seen here with 5 additional characters (your choice but I'll give some suggestions).  Under each charcter I'd like the following names:
> 
> kids names:  Susanna, Caroline, Kathleen, Jay, Nathaniel, Andrew
> Character Suggestions: Chip, Dale, Minnie, Woody, Buzz, Mickey
> 
> A Dream Cruise with our Friends -- March 2012
> 
> This will be used as the big 'reveal' for both families -- a reunion cruise with friends.


can you post a link to the design?


----------



## Marilyn11

Hi Jordak,

Can I request the following design 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=newyork_apple_framed.jpg 


with the following words on the bottom

"HAPPY CRUISING TO ALL"

Love this Apple.  Many many thanks  !!!!


----------



## Marilyn11

Hi again, Jordak

One more, pretty please !!!

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ney blank plates/?action=view&current=113.jpg

This should be the plate with Chip and Dale in sailor outfits.

Can you change the month to July

Then add the words.

"Sailing Away from NYC to Canada"

And  July 8, 2011   if there is room.

This will match the previous porthole plates.

Thanks so very very much.  I will send pictures of all the doors. we have 3 cabins.  Take good care.


----------



## Marilyn11

Oops   July 8, 2012 on the Chip and Dale plate.   Thanks !!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Conservative Hippie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Josh - Favorite color is green, favorite character is Scrooge McDuck.
> 
> Meghan - Favorite color is purple, favorite characters are the Celtic style Disney Fairies (does that make sense?)
> 
> Katherine - Favorite color is pink, favorite character is Rapunzel.
> 
> Judah - Favorite color can be either green or blue, favorite character is Simba (he's 16 months so I'm just guessing here!)
> 
> I will probably re-use them on other cruises (does the magnetic paper last??) so nothing cruise-specific.



I was being SUPER indecisive, so feel free to use the ones you want.


----------



## cruisecrasher

drag n' fly said:


> Wow that was quick!!! Thank you so very much! Brad is going to so thrilled with the great sign you made for him!!



You're very welcome.


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Hi again, Jordak
> 
> One more, pretty please !!!
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ney blank plates/?action=view&current=113.jpg
> 
> This should be the plate with Chip and Dale in sailor outfits.
> 
> Can you change the month to July
> 
> Then add the words.
> 
> "Sailing Away from NYC to Canada"
> 
> And  July 8, 2011   if there is room.
> 
> This will match the previous porthole plates.
> 
> Thanks so very very much.  I will send pictures of all the doors. we have 3 cabins.  Take good care.


 Sure, no problem!


----------



## poohfriend

jordak said:


> can you post a link to the design?



when trying to find the one I was talking about, I ran across this one.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...tes/?action=view&current=magazine-cover-1.jpg

If you could add our personal information that would be fabulous:

Allred Family and Bass Family
March 18, 2012


----------



## jordak

poohfriend said:


> when trying to find the one I was talking about, I ran across this one.
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...tes/?action=view&current=magazine-cover-1.jpg
> 
> If you could add our personal information that would be fabulous:
> 
> Allred Family and Bass Family
> March 18, 2012


sure


----------



## cryssi

Does anyone have the flat graphic of the bow of the Wonder?  I think I've seen it on a ticker?  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

HannahNoahMommy said:


> Any chance anyone has (or feels like making) a Chanukah design?  I'd like to do a magnet for our Magic cruise and t-shirts with it.
> 
> Thanks!



A few from me.


----------



## milliepie

debfen said:


> I would love  for you to make the deck chair magnets if you have time.
> Eric, Debbie, Beth, Josh, Brandy       Dream      May 20-24, 2012
> 
> If you need any other info, please let me know!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Almagetty said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it.



The Mickey heads would have to be enlarged for them to work.  Not sure if you felt like doing that, so I made a set for you that should fit.  They need to be printed on a full sheet of paper, fit to page when printing.  If you don't they will be too small.


----------



## Marilyn11

That is fabulous turn around time.  Much appreciated.  Like the designs very much.

Can I ask you what software you use for the lettering.  The Adobe Photodeluxe I use works only so so.

Thanks

Marilyn


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> That is fabulous turn around time.  Much appreciated.  Like the designs very much.
> 
> Can I ask you what software you use for the lettering.  The Adobe Photodeluxe I use works only so so.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marilyn


welcome! I use Adobe Photoshop CS5 to make everything.


----------



## Fivepin

Millie-

Love the new designs!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> Love the new designs!!



Thanks!  I got your PM's and I am going to write you back.  I can't send anything out right now though because my inbox is full and it won't let me.  When I go through and sort it out I will write!


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Thanks!  I got your PM's and I am going to write you back.  I can't send anything out right now though because my inbox is full and it won't let me.  When I go through and sort it out I will write!



No problem-that inbox of yours is always full, even when you're supposed to be on a break.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> A few from me.



Milliepie these are great! I downloaded them for future fun, even though I'm not on a holiday cruise! Thanks!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

jordak said:


> Welcome!




How would this look on a black hoodie sweatshirt ... hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Marilyn11

Marilyn11 said:


> That is fabulous turn around time.  Much appreciated.  Like the designs very much.
> 
> Can I ask you what software you use for the lettering.  The Adobe Photodeluxe I use works only so so.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marilyn




Thank you    will surely look into that one.  Have a nice day.


----------



## mybabesuz

Hi Jordak.
We would love to have the Red Hanging, 
"Sorry we're on vacation" sign
with - The MILLES FAMILY
on the bottom.

Thanks...
Suz


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

milliepie said:


> A few from me.



Awesome!  Thank you!!! Is it ok if I personalize these myself?


----------



## lisalisa143

Jordak,
Thanks for the awesome work....we love it. Amazing!!


----------



## Marilyn11

Surely have enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful designs.  You have so much talent.

There is a pirate design from your files that would be a lot of fun to have for our doors.  If you have some time,

Can I request 3.  Thanks very much

http://www.4shared.com/photo/6Uff5DMA/Philectpiratedeck.html

At top right    "Disney Magic"

Bottom Right    "Pirate Night"

Bottom Left   "Buccaneers from Connecticut


#2   Buccaneers from New York


#3   Buccaneers from Massachusetts


Thank you so much.   Very much appreciated.


----------



## Marilyn11

Since above pirate design incorporates all the characters on all of our  porthole plates, except  Ariel,  is there anyway to sneak her on board in this design, even is she is little.

Thank you very very much

Marilyn


My grandkids are going to be thrilled.


----------



## emilysaba

I am not picky.I would be so grateful to get anything
Christmassy (stockings with names, tree, etc) with my boys
names on it, Ben and Ryan, and our sail dates, Dec 11-15 on the 
Dream. 

Also one with our last name "Saba". 

I know you are very busy but I would love to be able to put 
something on our door.

Thanks so much!

Emily


----------



## debfen

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Wow! Thank you, thank you, thank you! It is perfect! I love the clouds, what a great touch! Thanks again for taking the time from your school work to do this!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Dear Milliesky,
If you have time during your school break, can you do this one:





But with a black background and white wavy lines, keeping the orange/yellow Mickey head. THANKS! I want to use it for black t-shirts.... I have a plan!
THANK YOU!


----------



## designertravels

Hi Cruisecrasher

Could you please make me some mickey heads with the following theme and names?  Much appreciated!!!!

Paige (Jasmine theme)
Preston (Wall E)

Brook (Christmas) girl
Jenna (Christmas Tink)

Thank you, Jill


----------



## jordak

mybabesuz said:


> Hi Jordak.
> We would love to have the Red Hanging,
> "Sorry we're on vacation" sign
> with - The MILLES FAMILY
> on the bottom.
> 
> Thanks...
> Suz


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

emilysaba said:


> I am not picky.I would be so grateful to get anything
> Christmassy (stockings with names, tree, etc) with my boys
> names on it, Ben and Ryan, and our sail dates, Dec 11-15 on the
> Dream.
> 
> Also one with our last name "Saba".
> 
> I know you are very busy but I would love to be able to put
> something on our door.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Emily


welcome


----------



## Almagetty

milliepie said:


> The Mickey heads would have to be enlarged for them to work.  Not sure if you felt like doing that, so I made a set for you that should fit.  They need to be printed on a full sheet of paper, fit to page when printing.  If you don't they will be too small.



Thanks so much! I love them!!! Our doors are going to be so well dressed.


----------



## emilysaba

jordak said:


> welcome




You are amazing! Thank you soooo much.


----------



## CruznLexi

Jordan I have 2 cruises one in Jan on the Dream and one in late Feb on the Wonder. For the one on the Dream can I have 

Nurse liscense plate  in pink with Minnie that says Lexi
 Port whole 
With Minnie that has Dream and Lexi 

Port hole with Dream for Mike with Donald will ask in Feb for the Feb cruise I hope this is not too much


----------



## jordak

CruznLexi said:


> Jordan I have 2 cruises one in Jan on the Dream and one in late Feb on the Wonder. For the one on the Dream can I have
> 
> Nurse liscense plate  in pink with Minnie that says Lexi
> Port whole
> With Minnie that has Dream and Lexi
> 
> Port hole with Dream for Mike with Donald will ask in Feb for the Feb cruise I hope this is not too much


Here you go. Look forward to the next request!


----------



## CruznLexi

Jordak thanks that is awesome!


----------



## milliepie

HannahNoahMommy said:


> Awesome!  Thank you!!! Is it ok if I personalize these myself?



Yes, please do.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I was wondering if I could get a graphic to use as a puzzle for a surprise reveal on Xmas morning of our cruise.  I like something that they would need the whole puzzle to see they are going.   I think Millie or someone made me a graphic that said " Welcome aboard the Nolan family...Disney cruise line.......where dreams set sail".   We are doing the Jan 15th, 2012 Mexican Riviera.  If someone can come up with a few different graphics I can choose from.  My goal is to put a puzzle piece in each present and then when they are done opening they will open the envelopes with the pieces in it and and put them together.  Thanks for any assistance!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

emilysaba said:


> I am not picky.I would be so grateful to get anything
> Christmassy (stockings with names, tree, etc) with my boys
> names on it, Ben and Ryan, and our sail dates, Dec 11-15 on the
> Dream.
> 
> Also one with our last name "Saba".
> 
> I know you are very busy but I would love to be able to put
> something on our door.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Emily







You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

emilysaba said:


> I am not picky.I would be so grateful to get anything
> Christmassy (stockings with names, tree, etc) with my boys
> names on it, Ben and Ryan, and our sail dates, Dec 11-15 on the
> Dream.
> 
> Also one with our last name "Saba".
> 
> I know you are very busy but I would love to be able to put
> something on our door.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Emily


one more for you


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Marilyn11

You are fabulous!  Your work is amazing.  What a great job of adding Ariel.  Super cute!  Thank you for taking out the time in a very busy schedule to treat us to these great designs.  Can't wait to decorate those doors.
All the best always,  Marilyn


----------



## cctimmom

hi... can you do this with
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/cruiseposter-1.jpg

Disney Dream - Bahamas
July 27 - August 1, 2012


http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/blueprint.jpg

Dream
July 27, 2012
5-Night Cruise


http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Disney blank plates/patch.jpg?t=1310878014

Dream
July 27, 2012


THANK YOU!


----------



## cruisecrasher

designertravels said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher
> 
> Could you please make me some mickey heads with the following theme and names?  Much appreciated!!!!
> 
> Paige (Jasmine theme)
> Preston (Wall E)
> 
> Brook (Christmas) girl
> Jenna (Christmas Tink)
> 
> Thank you, Jill
















You're welcome!


----------



## jordak

cctimmom said:


> hi... can you do this with
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/cruiseposter-1.jpg
> 
> Disney Dream - Bahamas
> July 27 - August 1, 2012
> 
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/blueprint.jpg
> 
> Dream
> July 27, 2012
> 5-Night Cruise
> 
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Disney blank plates/patch.jpg?t=1310878014
> 
> Dream
> July 27, 2012
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


Welcome! I like what you picked out. Nice to do something I haven't gotten to do for awhile.


----------



## designertravels

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!



Thank you, they are perfect!  I just bought my magnet paper today as well!  Thanks for the quick turn around during such a busy time.  Jill


----------



## Conservative Hippie

cruisecrasher said:


> I was being SUPER indecisive, so feel free to use the ones you want.



Thank you!!!  Sorry to be a pain, but could you make Judah's with baby Simba?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> Awesome!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Conservative Hippie said:


> Thank you!!!  Sorry to be a pain, but could you make Judah's with baby Simba?






Baby Simba.  Which is really hard to find pictures of, by the way.


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Baby Simba.  Which is really hard to find pictures of, by the way.



Not sure if you found this one, but here is a pic of Baby Simba, and a Mickey Head that I have in my files with baby Simba.    It is hard to find baby Simba, but there are tons of him as a "kid" and adult.  If you ever need any clip art I have tons, or if I don't have it I can draw it for you in my spare time.


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> Not sure if you found this one, but here is a pic of Baby Simba, and a Mickey Head that I have in my files with baby Simba.    It is hard to find baby Simba, but there are tons of him as a "kid" and adult.  If you ever need any clip art I have tons, or if I don't have it I can draw it for you in my spare time.



i like your MH too!
But the image looks wonky if I make it big enough for a full size MH

We'll see if she likes it the way it is!

LOL...what's spare time?


----------



## cruisecrasher

designertravels said:


> Thank you, they are perfect!  I just bought my magnet paper today as well!  Thanks for the quick turn around during such a busy time.  Jill



You're welcome!


----------



## Stacey6274

debfen said:


> Wow! Thank you, thank you, thank you! It is perfect! I love the clouds, what a great touch! Thanks again for taking the time from your school work to do this!




Hello Millie-
Is there anyway to do one of these with the chairs (mickey chair (Bob), minnie chair (Mom), Tink chair(Emma)and Daisy chair (Mom-Mom)

December 29-january 3rd???

And can you do something fun for my Mom - it's her first cruise and we are taking her on the Dream for NYE - can you do something that says Mom-Moms first cruise?  it can be a head or whatever you want.  Thanks so much!!!  Your work is so beautiful!

Stacey


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi jordak -
You did some awesome work for me last year and people said such great things about it all.  Could i just request a few items?  
It's My moms first cruise so could we do her a Licence plat to say Barb with Minnie Mouse I guess year 2012 (we will be there New Years Eve)  from NJ - we will be on the Dream

Maybe can you do something with the gang in a school bus - she is a school bus driver?  that would be cool )

Ane one more - can you do something with a Grandmom or Mother figure Disney and a kid - kind of like Simba and his Dad but something with girls and then do Emma's Mom-Mom????  Maybe Bambi ?

And can you do a New Years Eve one to say The Donegans - NJ

If you can not, please don't worry about it!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shani73

I am not sure how this works because I am going with my family on our first Disney cruise, and I love the idea of surprising my husband and 2 daughters with decorations for our door.  We are going on the Dream March 9, 2012.  Our names are David, Shani, Moie & Rori Brenner.  Please let me know any other information you need.  Thank you so much.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Shani73 said:


> I am not sure how this works because I am going with my family on our first Disney cruise, and I love the idea of surprising my husband and 2 daughters with decorations for our door.  We are going on the Dream March 9, 2012.  Our names are David, Shani, Moie & Rori Brenner.  Please let me know any other information you need.  Thank you so much.



It helps the Dis-igners (jordak and cruisecrasher, and millie, too) if you check out their photo bucket files, find some specific designs you would like, and request those.  They have so many wonderful designs, and everyone's taste/favorite characters, etc differ, so this prevents them from choosing something for you that might not be the "right" thing.


----------



## CaliGrrl

Hi Jordak,

We booked a last minute Dream cruise for January

Hope you can help us out again.  We love your work!

1. Disney Dream License Plate Porthole designs:
Mark - with Goofy
Amanda - with Pluto
John - with Mickey
Kay - with Minnie
Kristina - with Ariel
Drew - with Perry from P&F

2. The beach with the pirate flags - fit the text below as you see fit.

"Disney Dream"
"Mark & Amanda"
"January 2012"

3.  The car driving to the port...
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=MarkKim.jpg

Disney Dream
2012
Happy Anniversary John & Kay
40 Years  (on the license plate)

4.  The Jack Sparrow why is the rum always gone

"Mark & Amanda"
"Disney Dream 2012"

5.  And lastly, something like this but just Minnie in a chair (no big Mickey) watching a little Mickey play in the sand.
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=castawaycayPetzold.jpg

In the sand... "Drew and Mom in paradise. January 2012"

Much appreciated as always!!!!!!

CaliGrrl


----------



## cruisecrasher

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> It helps the Dis-igners (jordak and cruisecrasher, and millie, too) if you check out their photo bucket files, find some specific designs you would like, and request those.  They have so many wonderful designs, and everyone's taste/favorite characters, etc differ, so this prevents them from choosing something for you that might not be the "right" thing.



And if you like any style but want a different character, that can sometimes be done too!


----------



## msnoble

here is a photo from our Alaska cruise, wearing the shirts I had made with your  disign:



1445516 by rollrcoastrlady, on Flickr

We had so many great compliments, from cruisers as well as CMs.  Thanks again for helping to add some pixie dust to our trip .

I can't wait to make shirts (this time with one of Marty's disigns) for our February cruise!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hi Jordak,
I wanted to thank you for all the designs you did for me for our last cruise, they were a big hit and I am happy to say none of them were taken from our door and they have made great souveniers......I was wondering if you could do a few for me for our next cruise, I am not sure if you have started doing any yet for the fantasy?  If so, is there any way I could get a few?

The porthole license plates....Disney Fantasy
Jay - Flynn Rider
Kristy- Rapunzel
Carson - Donald

I was looking thru your designs, this one looks like an old book open with boarding passes clipped in it and a postcard sticking out and it has a picture of all the characters and says Castaway Cay 2012 I would love to have this one for the Scott family, Disney Fantasy with the dates Oct. 13-20


Could you also do one of the coffee mug with the cruise line logo in the foam that says

Scott Family
Disney Fantasy
Oct 13, 2012


Thanks so much, LOVE your designs!!!!  Your the best!!!!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi jordak -
> You did some awesome work for me last year and people said such great things about it all.  Could i just request a few items?
> It's My moms first cruise so could we do her a Licence plat to say Barb with Minnie Mouse I guess year 2012 (we will be there New Years Eve)  from NJ - we will be on the Dream
> 
> Maybe can you do something with the gang in a school bus - she is a school bus driver?  that would be cool )
> 
> Ane one more - can you do something with a Grandmom or Mother figure Disney and a kid - kind of like Simba and his Dad but something with girls and then do Emma's Mom-Mom????  Maybe Bambi ?
> 
> And can you do a New Years Eve one to say The Donegans - NJ
> 
> If you can not, please don't worry about it!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I can do one for you. As for the others I know I could come up with something good, but just lacking time and desire to make something like this. Sorry


----------



## jordak

CaliGrrl said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> We booked a last minute Dream cruise for January
> 
> Hope you can help us out again.  We love your work!
> 
> 1. Disney Dream License Plate Porthole designs:
> Mark - with Goofy
> Amanda - with Pluto
> John - with Mickey
> Kay - with Minnie
> Kristina - with Ariel
> Drew - with Perry from P&F
> 
> 2. The beach with the pirate flags - fit the text below as you see fit.
> 
> "Disney Dream"
> "Mark & Amanda"
> "January 2012"
> 
> 3.  The car driving to the port...
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...Fixed plates/?action=view&current=MarkKim.jpg
> 
> Disney Dream
> 2012
> Happy Anniversary John & Kay
> 40 Years  (on the license plate)
> 
> 4.  The Jack Sparrow why is the rum always gone
> 
> "Mark & Amanda"
> "Disney Dream 2012"
> 
> 5.  And lastly, something like this but just Minnie in a chair (no big Mickey) watching a little Mickey play in the sand.
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=castawaycayPetzold.jpg
> 
> In the sand... "Drew and Mom in paradise. January 2012"
> 
> Much appreciated as always!!!!!!
> 
> CaliGrrl


Here you go!


----------



## jordak

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I wanted to thank you for all the designs you did for me for our last cruise, they were a big hit and I am happy to say none of them were taken from our door and they have made great souveniers......I was wondering if you could do a few for me for our next cruise, I am not sure if you have started doing any yet for the fantasy?  If so, is there any way I could get a few?
> 
> The porthole license plates....Disney Fantasy
> Jay - Flynn Rider
> Kristy- Rapunzel
> Carson - Donald
> 
> I was looking thru your designs, this one looks like an old book open with boarding passes clipped in it and a postcard sticking out and it has a picture of all the characters and says Castaway Cay 2012 I would love to have this one for the Scott family, Disney Fantasy with the dates Oct. 13-20
> 
> 
> Could you also do one of the coffee mug with the cruise line logo in the foam that says
> 
> Scott Family
> Disney Fantasy
> Oct 13, 2012
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, LOVE your designs!!!!  Your the best!!!!


Very welcome!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi jordak -
> Ane one more - can you do something with a Grandmom or Mother figure Disney and a kid - kind of like Simba and his Dad but something with girls and then do Emma's Mom-Mom????  Maybe Bambi ?



Was thinking about this...Maybe Duchess and Marie from Aristocats?  Wendy and Mrs. Darling from Peter Pan?  Nala and her cub, Kiara;  Queen and Rapunzel from Tangled; Aurora and Queen Leah from Sleeping Beauty; Helen Parr (Mrs. Incredible) and Violet; and the last one I can think of Perdita and Penny (101 Dalmatians)
I can do something if you'd like and Marty doesn't mind.


----------



## DisneyDream2B

You have the most wonderful designs!

I know this is late, but I wondered if there was any chance of getting 3 magnets for a Disney Dream cruise on Jan 26, 2012?

-The Jack Sparrow why is the rum always gone

"Kathleen and Kristan 
Cruisin' with Jack"
"Disney Dream 2012"

-A magnet that looks like a CM name tag, with the name
"Kristan"

- and also one of the coffee mug with the cruise line logo in the foam that says

"Family Tea Time
at the Cove Cafe
Disney Dream 2012"


Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## jordak

cruisecrasher said:


> Was thinking about this...Maybe Duchess and Marie from Aristocats?  Wendy and Mrs. Darling from Peter Pan?  Nala and her cub, Kiara;  Queen and Rapunzel from Tangled; Aurora and Queen Leah from Sleeping Beauty; Helen Parr (Mrs. Incredible) and Violet; and the last one I can think of Perdita and Penny (101 Dalmatians)
> I can do something if you'd like and Marty doesn't mind.


Feel free if you got some ideas!


----------



## Shani73

Jordak,

My husband & I are taking our daughters on our first Disney cruise (Dream - March 9 -13, 2012), and I wanted to surprise them all with some of your wonderful magnets.

1.  Mickey shape with boat inside
Brenner Family
First Disney Cruise
Disney Dream
March 9 - 13, 2012

2. Disney Dream Book
Brenner Family
First Disney Cruise
March 9-13, 2012

3.  Porthole License plate with Mickey & Minnie
The Brenner Family

4.  Mickey with chalkboard
Spring Break
Disney Dream
March 9 - 13, 2012

5.  Pin Collection
David, Shani, Moie & Rori
March 9-13, 2012
Disney Dream
Our First Cruise

Thank you so much for any of them that you can do.  I know the girls will be so excited to see them.


----------



## jordak

DisneyDream2B said:


> You have the most wonderful designs!
> 
> I know this is late, but I wondered if there was any chance of getting 3 magnets for a Disney Dream cruise on Jan 26, 2012?
> 
> -The Jack Sparrow why is the rum always gone
> 
> "Kathleen and Kristan
> Cruisin' with Jack"
> "Disney Dream 2012"
> 
> -A magnet that looks like a CM name tag, with the name
> "Kristan"
> 
> - and also one of the coffee mug with the cruise line logo in the foam that says
> 
> "Family Tea Time
> at the Cove Cafe
> Disney Dream 2012"
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Kathleen


Here you go, I don't provide CM tags because a lot of people already do them. Might try looking through Milliepies folder or you can try the design thread because several do them too.


----------



## jordak

Shani73 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> My husband & I are taking our daughters on our first Disney cruise (Dream - March 9 -13, 2012), and I wanted to surprise them all with some of your wonderful magnets.
> 
> 1.  Mickey shape with boat inside
> Brenner Family
> First Disney Cruise
> Disney Dream
> March 9 - 13, 2012
> 
> 2. Disney Dream Book
> Brenner Family
> First Disney Cruise
> March 9-13, 2012
> 
> 3.  Porthole License plate with Mickey & Minnie
> The Brenner Family
> 
> 4.  Mickey with chalkboard
> Spring Break
> Disney Dream
> March 9 - 13, 2012
> 
> 5.  Pin Collection
> David, Shani, Moie & Rori
> March 9-13, 2012
> Disney Dream
> Our First Cruise
> 
> Thank you so much for any of them that you can do.  I know the girls will be so excited to see them.


Very welcome


----------



## Gigi1209

Hi jordak and cruisecrasher

Happy Holidays!

Our family will be taking our 1st Disney Cruise on the Magic this Christmas (Dec 24-30 2011) and we're all very excited.  I'd like to surprise my family with personalized license plates on their doors.  

There is seven of us so I thought I would make the theme the Seven Dwarfs.  

I love the Disney Magic porthole graphics!  Is there anyway to add Xmas lights to it or give it a more holiday feel?  I've listed my family members and the dwarf assigned.  I hope I don't offend any of my relatives, lol!

Genna ----> Grumpy
Annette --> Sneezy
Perla -----> Doc
James ---> Happy
Bob -----> Dopey
Joel -----> Bashful
Marcie ---> Sleepy

Thank you ever so much!  

Genna (yes, I chose Grumpy, lol!)


----------



## Stacey6274

cruisecrasher said:


> Was thinking about this...Maybe Duchess and Marie from Aristocats?  Wendy and Mrs. Darling from Peter Pan?  Nala and her cub, Kiara;  Queen and Rapunzel from Tangled; Aurora and Queen Leah from Sleeping Beauty; Helen Parr (Mrs. Incredible) and Violet; and the last one I can think of Perdita and Penny (101 Dalmatians)
> I can do something if you'd like and Marty doesn't mind.



Hi, anyone of theses would be great! How about nala and her cub....thanks sooo much!  Can you also do some kind of cute new years eve Micky heads with the names barb, bob, stacey and Emma......... Thanks for offering!  You rock!


----------



## TheLanes

designertravels said:


> Thank you, they are perfect!  I just bought my magnet paper today as well!  Thanks for the quick turn around during such a busy time.  Jill



Hi, I would like to request three door magnet designs. (using 8 1/2 x 11 magnet sheet to print these on...)

One Mickey ears with Aurora for Alyssa (she's the older daughter, 5)

One Mickey ears with Snow White for Devyn (she's the younger daughter, 4)

One Minnie Ears with Minnie for Diana (she's the mom)

One for all of us: 

details: Mexican Riviera, The Lane Family, February 2012 

(feel free to be creative here...this is the one to keep on our fridge before and after the cruise.  Maybe something with the Wonder at Cabo)

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jordak

Gigi1209 said:


> Hi jordak and cruisecrasher
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Our family will be taking our 1st Disney Cruise on the Magic this Christmas (Dec 24-30 2011) and we're all very excited.  I'd like to surprise my family with personalized license plates on their doors.
> 
> There is seven of us so I thought I would make the theme the Seven Dwarfs.
> 
> I love the Disney Magic porthole graphics!  Is there anyway to add Xmas lights to it or give it a more holiday feel?  I've listed my family members and the dwarf assigned.  I hope I don't offend any of my relatives, lol!
> 
> Genna ----> Grumpy
> Annette --> Sneezy
> Perla -----> Doc
> James ---> Happy
> Bob -----> Dopey
> Joel -----> Bashful
> Marcie ---> Sleepy
> 
> Thank you ever so much!
> 
> Genna (yes, I chose Grumpy, lol!)


Hi, I very rarely ever change or add to a design after I am done but I decided to go ahead and add lights. I'm in the Christmas spirit and it's your first Disney cruise!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi, anyone of theses would be great! How about nala and her cub....thanks sooo much!  Can you also do something with Mickey and his gang like riding a school bus or something?  Thanks for offering!  You rock!


I put off some other things I have been working on because I had an idea for the bus and thought I would try to put some time into it. Might take a day or two. Working on bus then need to put together a background scene. Hope you are in no real hurry.


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> I put off some other things I have been working on because I had an idea for the bus and thought I would try to put some time into it. Might take a day or two. Working on bus then need to put together a background scene. Hope you are in no real hurry.



Thank you!  We leave after Christmas...whatever you can do! No biggie if you can't I understand you are all busy and have better things to do but would love to see what your creative minds can do! Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Thank you!  We leave after Christmas...whatever you can do! No biggie if you can't I understand you are all busy and have better things to do but would love to see what your creative minds can do! Thanks again!


Oh good, I don't want to rush but I am close. Long as I don't get a bunch of requests today I will focus on getting this done real soon.


----------



## TheLanes

Hi, It's our first Disney Cruise, and we are getting in on the fun!  Wife has bought the materials for an FE, and has a friend at her hospital that sews good, and I ordered the magnet paper from Amazon.

We would like to request four door magnet designs. (using 8 1/2 x 11 magnet sheet to print these on...)



One Mickey ears with Aurora with "Alyssa" (she's the older daughter, 5)

One Mickey ears with Snow White with "Devyn" (she's the younger daughter, 4)

One Mickey Ears with Minnie with "Brian and Diana" (we're the mom and dad)


One for all of us: 
details: Mexican Riviera, The Lane Family, February 2012 
(feel free to be creative here (find your favorite design you've used)...this is the one to keep on our fridge before and after the cruise.  Maybe something with the Wonder at Cabo)



Thanks so much in advance!

Edit: My first request may have got lost last night, so I am reposting this.  Please ignore the other one...  Thanks!


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Hi Jordak
I posted a few weeks back about a Rapunzel image I could use to make a poster out of

Happy Birthday Princess Riley
with some sort of Rapunzel image (and possibly Flynn Rider if you can get him in there too).
Its for my goddaughter's 2nd birthday!!

If you have some time I would greatly appreciate it!!!

thanks so much


----------



## cruisecrasher

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi, anyone of theses would be great! How about nala and her cub....thanks sooo much!  Can you also do some kind of cute new years eve Micky heads with the names barb, bob, stacey and Emma......... Thanks for offering!  You rock!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TheLanes said:


> Hi, It's our first Disney Cruise, and we are getting in on the fun!  Wife has bought the materials for an FE, and has a friend at her hospital that sews good, and I ordered the magnet paper from Amazon.
> 
> We would like to request four door magnet designs. (using 8 1/2 x 11 magnet sheet to print these on...)
> 
> 
> 
> One Mickey ears with Aurora with "Alyssa" (she's the older daughter, 5)
> 
> One Mickey ears with Snow White with "Devyn" (she's the younger daughter, 4)
> 
> One Mickey Ears with Minnie with "Brian and Diana" (we're the mom and dad)
> 
> 
> One for all of us:
> details: Mexican Riviera, The Lane Family, February 2012
> (feel free to be creative here (find your favorite design you've used)...this is the one to keep on our fridge before and after the cruise.  Maybe something with the Wonder at Cabo)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Edit: My first request may have got lost last night, so I am reposting this.  Please ignore the other one...  Thanks!



I wasn't  on last night, but will be getting to these Mickey Heads probably tomorrow.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi jordak -
> 
> Maybe can you do something with the gang in a school bus - she is a school bus driver?  that would be cool )
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Not sure if I am done or not but I have been tweaking it for awhile and  i probably can live with this.


----------



## Marilyn11

The bus is so adorable, Jordak.

It is so much fun watching these designs develop and how happy they make people.

You DISigners are awesome  !!!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

jordak said:


> Here you go, I don't provide CM tags because a lot of people already do them. Might try looking through Milliepies folder or you can try the design thread because several do them too.



What a wonderful surprise to receive these so quickly - thank you so much!


----------



## TheLanes

cruisecrasher said:


> I wasn't  on last night, but will be getting to these Mickey Heads probably tomorrow.



Great, thanks!  The last one can fill up the whole sheet, not looking forward to cutting out the Mickey heads...Might have to let my more crafty wife do that, mine would look like a Kindergarten project gone bad....


----------



## rescuetink

Ok, so there you go again making more wonderful DISigns!!  My DW is the VP of my DS' PTO association!!  When possible (NO RUSH!!)  can she have the bus with "Winslow School 3" on the side of the bus??  That is so awesome!!


----------



## jordak

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so there you go again making more wonderful DISigns!!  My DW is the VP of my DS' PTO association!!  When possible (NO RUSH!!)  can she have the bus with "Winslow School 3" on the side of the bus??  That is so awesome!!


Thanks! I always doubt myself when I make something that was a special request but if somebody actually requests it after it is made it eases my mind some. So thanks for requesting!


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> The bus is so adorable, Jordak.
> 
> It is so much fun watching these designs develop and how happy they make people.
> 
> You DISigners are awesome  !!!


Thanks!!


----------



## simbasmom2

Hi Jordak!  You have made DISigns for us before and we have loved all of them.  Still hang the magnets up at work and on our fridge at home.  I would love a few surprise DISigns for our next trip.  I love a surprise, so if you have time I would like you to choose.  Thank you!!!

April 21, 2012
First Eastern Carribean for the Fantasy!
Scott, Jennifer, Alayna (15) and Elise (11)
5th DCL trip


----------



## Gigi1209

jordak said:


> Hi, I very rarely ever change or add to a design after I am done but I decided to go ahead and add lights. I'm in the Christmas spirit and it's your first Disney cruise!
> 
> 
> They're wonderful!!!  Thank you very much


----------



## jordak

simbasmom2 said:


> Hi Jordak!  You have made DISigns for us before and we have loved all of them.  Still hang the magnets up at work and on our fridge at home.  I would love a few surprise DISigns for our next trip.  I love a surprise, so if you have time I would like you to choose.  Thank you!!!
> 
> April 21, 2012
> First Eastern Carribean for the Fantasy!
> Scott, Jennifer, Alayna (15) and Elise (11)
> 5th DCL trip


Sure, just hope I chose something you will want.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Jordak - Could I please get four of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate designs?

Josh - Donald
Meghan - Tinkerbell
Katherine - Rapunzel
Judah - "kid" Simba


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Not sure if I am done or not but I have been tweaking it for awhile and  i probably can live with this.





OMG - you are a ROCK STAR!!!!!  I can not thank you enough!!!  She will love this!!!!!  THis is her first cruise and she knows nothing about how the doors look, so I am going to decorate her door for her and she will love it all!  Thanks again for doing this for me


----------



## simbasmom2

PERFECT!!  Thanks Jordak!


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Not sure if I am done or not but I have been tweaking it for awhile and  i probably can live with this.





OMG - you are a ROCK STAR!!!!!  I can not thank you enough!!!  She will love this!!!!!  THis is her first cruise and she knows nothing about how the doors look, so I am going to decorate her door for her and she will love it all!  Thanks again for doing this for me


----------



## Stacey6274

cruisecrasher said:


>




Thank you sooo much - these look beautiful!  You and Marty are helping in making my Mom's first cruise a wonderful trip for her!!!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Jordak - it's me again!  If possible Could I please get three of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate designs with the Christmas lights on them?  I think you have them already but if you have to create anything then never mind - you went above and beyond with that awesome school bus.

But if possible

Dream Porthole License Plate designs with the Christmas lights 

Dad with Goofy
Mom with Simba ( young simba) or Daisy or Minnie
Emma with Tink

Thanks )


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi cruisecrasher, me again!  If you have time could you think of something anything cool my Mom loves her Boxed wine...could you do something Disney and put a boxed wine or even just a glass with Minnie or something and say GOT WINE   Barb's 1st Cruise 12-2911 to 1/03/2012

ANd could I get a few Heads

Pluto -with Bob
Dumbo with Stacey
Bambi with Emma
Daisy Duck with Barb

And do you have anything saying  Living the dream and then chracters sailing on the ship????

thanks again


----------



## cruisecrasher

TheLanes said:


> Great, thanks!  The last one can fill up the whole sheet, not looking forward to cutting out the Mickey heads...Might have to let my more crafty wife do that, mine would look like a Kindergarten project gone bad....



I suggest really sharp scissors and patience...and occasionally just leaving a little white margin around the edge.  The doors are white anyway.  I speak from experience driving myself nuts trying to do justice to the disigns jordak made me for my first cruise.










And Mickey too...just because!


----------



## TheLanes

cruisecrasher said:


> I suggest really sharp scissors and patience...and occasionally just leaving a little white margin around the edge.  The doors are white anyway.  I speak from experience driving myself nuts trying to do justice to the disigns jordak made me for my first cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey too...just because!



AWESOME, thanks!  I will sharpen the scissors for sure...

One small thing though.  Diane should be Diana with two a's.

I think I like the Mickey one better, since my manly name is on it too.  When you live in a house with three females to one male, you kinda give up on being too manly...

Did you also have something with the Wonder at a Mexican looking port?  Or do you just do the ears?

Thanks!


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> Hi Krista. No problem, I can change these. You posted the same book design twice, so I just did one for you right now. Will get the other soon as you let me know the names you wanted on second book.



I was hopping that you could make a beauty and the beast birthday one for my fantasy cruise september 22-29 2012 thanks


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> Very welcome!



i love this one could you make this one for me with Mashelle fantasy september 22-29 2012 thanks so much you are great person do make these magents for cruisers


----------



## debfen

Hi Jordak,
Do you happen to have anything made up for a graduation? 2012, Beth, favorite character is Goofy. I would love anything you could come up with. Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TheLanes said:


> AWESOME, thanks!  I will sharpen the scissors for sure...
> 
> One small thing though.  Diane should be Diana with two a's.
> 
> I think I like the Mickey one better, since my manly name is on it too.  When you live in a house with three females to one male, you kinda give up on being too manly...
> 
> Did you also have something with the Wonder at a Mexican looking port?  Or do you just do the ears?
> 
> Thanks!






Sorry!

I'll see what I can do for the Wonder...prolly tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## moffboyz2

Hello!!  Would you please make me the DISign with the 2 mickey/pirate flags that have the pirate ship in the middle (beach scene)? I saw it on your link to photobucket-the first page.  I want to keep it without dates so I can use it over again.  My boys-A.J. and ASA.  The Moffitt Family.  Thanks!!!


----------



## TheLanes

cruisecrasher said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I'll see what I can do for the Wonder...prolly tonight or tomorrow.



Great, thanks!  BTW, the new one still reads Diane...

What you and Marty are doing here is nothing short of amazing!  Is there a way we can pay you back, or do something to pay it forward to others?


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi cruisecrasher, me again!  If you have time could you think of something anything cool my Mom loves her Boxed wine...could you do something Disney and put a boxed wine or even just a glass with Minnie or something and say GOT WINE   Barb's 1st Cruise 12-2911 to 1/03/2012
> 
> ANd could I get a few Heads
> 
> Pluto -with Bob
> Dumbo with Stacey
> Bambi with Emma
> Daisy Duck with Barb
> 
> And do you have anything saying  Living the dream and then chracters sailing on the ship????
> 
> thanks again


I have a wine/cruise design you might be interested in.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak - it's me again!  If possible Could I please get three of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate designs with the Christmas lights on them?  I think you have them already but if you have to create anything then never mind - you went above and beyond with that awesome school bus.
> 
> But if possible
> 
> Dream Porthole License Plate designs with the Christmas lights
> 
> Dad with Goofy
> Mom with Simba ( young simba) or Daisy or Minnie
> Emma with Tink
> 
> Thanks )


----------



## jordak

Conservative Hippie said:


> Jordak - Could I please get four of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate designs?
> 
> Josh - Donald
> Meghan - Tinkerbell
> Katherine - Rapunzel
> Judah - "kid" Simba


----------



## jordak

Patrickprincess said:


> i love this one could you make this one for me with Mashelle fantasy september 22-29 2012 thanks so much you are great person do make these magents for cruisers


I sure can!


----------



## jordak

debfen said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Do you happen to have anything made up for a graduation? 2012, Beth, favorite character is Goofy. I would love anything you could come up with. Thanks!


I do but it's not that great.


----------



## jordak

moffboyz2 said:


> Hello!!  Would you please make me the DISign with the 2 mickey/pirate flags that have the pirate ship in the middle (beach scene)? I saw it on your link to photobucket-the first page.  I want to keep it without dates so I can use it over again.  My boys-A.J. and ASA.  The Moffitt Family.  Thanks!!!


welcome


----------



## perky42474

Cruisecrasher, the New Years Mickey heads you did are awesome!  I was wondering if I could get 8 of them, but for 2013.  I am afraid if I don't ask now I will loose the thread.  Here are the names:  Chuck, Genola, Dalton, Genea, Cindy, Kim, Connor, Tori.  Thanks soo much for your help.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi cruisecrasher, me again!  If you have time could you think of something anything cool my Mom loves her Boxed wine...could you do something Disney and put a boxed wine or even just a glass with Minnie or something and say GOT WINE   Barb's 1st Cruise 12-2911 to 1/03/2012
> 
> ANd could I get a few Heads
> 
> Pluto -with Bob
> Dumbo with Stacey
> Bambi with Emma
> Daisy Duck with Barb
> 
> And do you have anything saying  Living the dream and then chracters sailing on the ship????
> 
> thanks again


Here ya go!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

jordak said:


>



Thank you!!!!



Also cruisecrasher - thank you for the baby Simba Mickey head!  I especially like that Judah is in the Lion King font!


----------



## MyDisneyfamily

Hello!

I am a newbie.  
What is the easiest way to get magnet images?  I found some posts, but nothing seems easily available?  I had neighbors last cruise that had magnets that fit right over their door number as well as magnets with all kids names on them.  I want to do that too!!!  Any help?


----------



## flick

Hi Jordak - Could I please get two of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate? If not, no worries!

Yesi - Winnie the Pooh

Kim - Tinkerbell

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## jordak

flick said:


> Hi Jordak - Could I please get two of the Disney Dream Porthole License Plate? If not, no worries!
> 
> Yesi - Winnie the Pooh
> 
> Kim - Tinkerbell
> 
> Thanks a bunch,


Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TheLanes said:


> Great, thanks!  BTW, the new one still reads Diane...
> 
> What you and Marty are doing here is nothing short of amazing!  Is there a way we can pay you back, or do something to pay it forward to others?



File name is Diane still but the graphic says Diana.

We're not allowed to accept payment.  But if you can think of a way to pay it forward (giving glow in the dark necklaces to kids at pirate night, really any little way to spread the pixie dust) that'd be neat.

Mostly I'm glad to help others feel a little more joy in their daily lives.


----------



## flick

Thanks so much Jordak!!!! These are awesome  !!!

Sorry I do not know why there is a thumbs down at the top of my post?!?


----------



## cruisecrasher

MyDisneyfamily said:


> Hello!
> I am a newbie.
> What is the easiest way to get magnet images?  I found some posts, but nothing seems easily available?  I had neighbors last cruise that had magnets that fit right over their door number as well as magnets with all kids names on them.  I want to do that too!!!  Any help?



If you want to request a personalized magnet (kids names, cruise info, etc.) you can search through my photobuckets and ask for a specific DISign.  Or you can ask for something I don't have and see what I may come up with for you (this takes considerably more time, sometimes days, or even weeks depending on complexity)
Me:
http://www.photobucket.com/dclrequests 


If you want to take a stab at it, blanks are available from the following:
Millipie has blanks in her for shared folder:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html
Stateroom Mickey Ears:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=stateroom+mickey+ears
Cast Name Tag Blanks:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41778387&postcount=1914
Jordak has some that aren't blank but are nevertheless fun to look at:
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/

If you just can't get enough of looking at DISigns, there's a whole forum for DISign work:
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=105

If you want to start from scratch, all I use are paint, MSWord, and google for images...  LOTS of google.

I think that about covers it!

Edited to Add:
REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

perky42474 said:


> Cruisecrasher, the New Years Mickey heads you did are awesome!  I was wondering if I could get 8 of them, but for 2013.  I am afraid if I don't ask now I will loose the thread.  Here are the names:  Chuck, Genola, Dalton, Genea, Cindy, Kim, Connor, Tori.  Thanks soo much for your help.



Here you go!  
























Hope the time flies!


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Hi again Jordak
I have posted twice before, but looks like you keep missing the post.

My Goddaughters birthday is in a few weeks.  She will be two.
Loves Rapunzel and Flynn Rider

ANyway to get an image with them that says
Happy Birthday Princess Riley

I want to have it made into a poster.  They are going to Disney the week after her birthday party.
Please help!!  I'm begging
Thank you


----------



## TheLanes

cruisecrasher said:


> File name is Diane still but the graphic says Diana.
> 
> We're not allowed to accept payment.  But if you can think of a way to pay it forward (giving glow in the dark necklaces to kids at pirate night, really any little way to spread the pixie dust) that'd be neat.
> 
> Mostly I'm glad to help others feel a little more joy in their daily lives.




I see it now, thanks!  We'll gladly bring extra necklaces, Diana loves buying them, girls love having them, especially when camping. 

Can't wait to see full page Wonder Mexican Riviera for the family magnet. Actually, I can wait, we've got plenty of time yet 

Thanks again!


----------



## sauerkraut

cruisecrasher said:


>



Oh I love this one!  Will you make it without a name, just DUMBO on it??  If not I understand, then put Mer on it.

Thanks!  Gosh I get so 'verklempt' with some of these images you both make, makes me get all weepy.


----------



## jordak

loveswinniethepooh said:


> Hi again Jordak
> I have posted twice before, but looks like you keep missing the post.
> 
> My Goddaughters birthday is in a few weeks.  She will be two.
> Loves Rapunzel and Flynn Rider
> 
> ANyway to get an image with them that says
> Happy Birthday Princess Riley
> 
> I want to have it made into a poster.  They are going to Disney the week after her birthday party.
> Please help!!  I'm begging
> Thank you



Sorry but I was focusing on doing the ones that were easy then was going to comeback to this one soon as I had an idea. I have this one I can give you since I don't have the time to make an original design.


----------



## jordak

TheLanes said:


> Hi, It's our first Disney Cruise, and we are getting in on the fun!  Wife has bought the materials for an FE, and has a friend at her hospital that sews good, and I ordered the magnet paper from Amazon.
> 
> We would like to request four door magnet designs. (using 8 1/2 x 11 magnet sheet to print these on...)
> 
> 
> 
> One Mickey ears with Aurora with "Alyssa" (she's the older daughter, 5)
> 
> One Mickey ears with Snow White with "Devyn" (she's the younger daughter, 4)
> 
> One Mickey Ears with Minnie with "Brian and Diana" (we're the mom and dad)
> 
> 
> One for all of us:
> details: Mexican Riviera, The Lane Family, February 2012
> (feel free to be creative here (find your favorite design you've used)...this is the one to keep on our fridge before and after the cruise.  Maybe something with the Wonder at Cabo)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Edit: My first request may have got lost last night, so I am reposting this.  Please ignore the other one...  Thanks!


Probably not my favorites but MR themed.


----------



## TheLanes

jordak said:


> Probably not my favorites but MR themed.



Yeah, I was picturing a full side profile of the Wonder in a beach setting.  Doesn't even have to be a Mexican Riviera setting, just sandy beach with blue water looking....

Like this one (Image 175 of 459 on your plates page) !  With the same titles as the ones you made for us:

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=CruisingontheWonder.jpg

Wife loves the third one, so we will probably use that too.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> You're very welcome!


thanks for the coffee cup mickey you are great could you do a mickey or even a minnie with the seattle Mariners or sea hawks.


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> You're welcome and have a great time!!



This is my favorite could you make one for me only say I'm on vaction Mashelle your talent is awonderful gift


----------



## mishoe01

I'm not looking for any magnets/DISigns (yet)  (next cruise is in April), but Marty has done several for me in the past.  I see them everyday (on my fridge) & have used them on several cruises.  

THANK YOU to all who make these designs for those of us less creative/technically savy.  You have helped me find MY door on my cruises & allow me to remember them everyday.


----------



## jordak

Patrickprincess said:


> This is my favorite could you make one for me only say I'm on vaction Mashelle your talent is awonderful gift


Sure!


----------



## jordak




----------



## cruisecrasher

sauerkraut said:


> Oh I love this one!  Will you make it without a name, just DUMBO on it??  If not I understand, then put Mer on it.
> 
> Thanks!  Gosh I get so 'verklempt' with some of these images you both make, makes me get all weepy.


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


>



Just wow.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> thanks for the coffee cup mickey you are great could you do a mickey or even a minnie with the seattle Mariners or sea hawks.



Didn't do the coffee cup, but did do the Bruins MH you quoted.

I can make you a Seattle Mariners or Sea Hawks MH, but what personalization would you like?


----------



## inhousemouse

cruisecrasher said:


> Just wow.



I second that! That's beyond cool!!!


----------



## perky42474

Thanks!  They look great!


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> I have a wine/cruise design you might be interested in.



Jordak - thank you!!!!  I didn't realize I wrote the dates like that all messed up, if possible could you change it to 12/29/11 to 01/03/12
and could you change the font for the GOT WINE?

Thanks again!


----------



## Stacey6274

cruisecrasher said:


> Here ya go!




LOVE THEM  thanks so much


----------



## debfen

jordak said:


> I do but it's not that great.



She will love it!  Thank you! You do awesome work!


----------



## loveswinniethepooh

Jordak
Thank you so much.  I am so sorry I was harping.  I'm new to this whole thread business..and I'm never sure when someone even replies. lol

I have another 2 weeks before I would need to print the paper. If you have this original idea, I would love to see what it is.  I'd be grateful.  Wish I was creative like this.
Let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak - thank you!!!!  I didn't realize I wrote the dates like that all messed up, if possible could you change it to 12/29/11 to 01/03/12
> and could you change the font for the GOT WINE?
> 
> Thanks again!


I'll fix it. I was just going through the motions and I should have noticed the error.


----------



## jordak

*Just a suggestion for those requesting magnets: Know what you want. Don't ask me to choose your designs then turn down what I picked out and ask for a different one. Incredible waste of my time and remember we do this for free and give up valuable time to provide these. Same applies to those who want a new custom design. I quit doing those awhile back because I would put the time into it and then be told how I should have done it or if I have any other ideas. That being said I am going to just stick to what I like to make again and if somebody likes it they will request it. 

Thanks for listening to my rant. *


----------



## TheLanes

That was all my fault, I apologize to any people that will not get a magnet designed for them.  I was not specific enough in my request, got a couple of choices I didn't "love", and asked for the specific one later.  SORRY!

I see that you pulled the images, as they are no longer viewable in any of the posts.  You even mentioned they weren't your favorite, leaving the door open for second request...

Thanks for your time, and I truly apologize for having offended you.  I am mostly sorry for the folks that will bear the brunt of this decision.  Sorry to you all!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jordak said:


> *Thanks for listening to my rant. *



I know how you feel.  I nearly told off a requestor who was all "anything you'd like" then asked for three redos in a row over on the DISigns forum the other day.

Smile and nod and take a vacation as needed.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The first of the Stitch t shirts has arrived and looks amazing. I am hoping that they other will arrive tomorrow. I had to spirit the one that I have away so that DH does not find out about it before Christmas, but I will try to take a photo once he has unwrapped his presents. I can't wait to see his face.

Corinna


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> Nice!!


 this is so nice could you make one for only is the eastern caribbean and the cruise starts on september 22 -29 2012 and it's my birthday you are so cool for making these


----------



## Four Bears

Hi Jordak,
I really appreciate you making designs for us non-creative types.  I included the jpeg files from your photobucket account.

Mickey with the names Michael, Rachel, Melissa, Stephanie
"Disney Magic 2012"
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Amelia-1.jpg

Sorry..."The Bernzweig Family"
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Fixed plates/sorrywereonantrilli.jpg

Minnie License Plate:  "Melissa"  Month = April
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Amanda-5.jpg

Tinkerbell License Plate "Stephanie" Month = April
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Stephanie-3.jpg

Mickey Sorcerer License Plate "Michael" Month = March 
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Shaun.jpg

Daisy License Plate "Rachel" Month = March
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Diana-1.jpg

The Bernzweig Family
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/castaway.jpg

Thank you again!


----------



## Four Bears

Millipie,
Again, a thank-you for your creative abilities!

If you can help me out that would be great!
Beach Blankets with "Michael, Rachel, Stephanie and Melissa"
http://dc306.4shared.com/img/Qi1gqiac/s3/castawaycaytowelsfab5.jpg

Western Carribean with "2012"
http://dc140.4shared.com/img/M0fTyNs0/s7/WesternCaribbean.png

Deck Chairs - "Michael" Mickey, "Rachel" Daisy, "Stephanie" Tinkerbell, "Melissa" Minnie "Disney Magic 2012"   
http://dc395.4shared.com/img/E_dZI4Xe/s7/AllenSheilaRyleeReagandeckcc.jpg

Life Preserver - change date to 2012
http://dc406.4shared.com/img/OuLjklyT/s3/2011Magicmickeyminniepreserver.jpg

Mickey Head with Tinkerbell Blowing with Green Font "Stephanie"
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/Character Mickey Heads/Tinkerbellblowmh.jpg

Mickey Head with Minnie "Melissa"
http://dc192.4shared.com/img/w1Mp0maj/s7/MinnieWhitePinkmh.jpg

Mickey Head with Mickey Sorcerer  "Michael"
http://dc300.4shared.com/img/mBtAVVO0/s3/Ascher_sorcerer_mickey_mh.png

Mickey Head with Daisy "Rachel"
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/daisymh.png


----------



## jordak

Four Bears said:


> Hi Jordak,
> I really appreciate you making designs for us non-creative types.  I included the jpeg files from your photobucket account.
> 
> Mickey with the names Michael, Rachel, Melissa, Stephanie
> "Disney Magic 2012"
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Amelia-1.jpg
> 
> Sorry..."The Bernzweig Family"
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/... magnets/Fixed plates/sorrywereonantrilli.jpg
> 
> Minnie License Plate:  "Melissa"  Month = April
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Amanda-5.jpg
> 
> Tinkerbell License Plate "Stephanie" Month = April
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Stephanie-3.jpg
> 
> Mickey Sorcerer License Plate "Michael" Month = March
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Shaun.jpg
> 
> Daisy License Plate "Rachel" Month = March
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/Diana-1.jpg
> 
> The Bernzweig Family
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/castaway.jpg
> 
> Thank you again!


Welcome!


----------



## jordak

TheLanes said:


> That was all my fault, I apologize to any people that will not get a magnet designed for them.  I was not specific enough in my request, got a couple of choices I didn't "love", and asked for the specific one later.  SORRY!
> 
> I see that you pulled the images, as they are no longer viewable in any of the posts.  You even mentioned they weren't your favorite, leaving the door open for second request...
> 
> Thanks for your time, and I truly apologize for having offended you.  I am mostly sorry for the folks that will bear the brunt of this decision.  Sorry to you all!


nobody is going to go without and it's not all on you either. My post was directed to present and future requests.  The designs I picked I happen to still like or wouldn't have chose those but you asked for MR designs. For you not to like them is fine. Everybody has different tastes. That is why I posted that it works much better if you choose what you want than asking me because I don't know your tastes.


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

Marty,

First of all, your designs are amazing!  You did quite a few for us in February, and it was so much fun seeing them on our door.  And we got quite a few comments from other passengers.

I would like to request: Sorry we're on vacation -The Tighe Family.

Ooops, adding one more: The Tinkerbell one with the tink in the globe that says "Capture the Magic" - Could you have it say The Tighe Family at the bottom please?

Thank you so much!!!
-Renee


----------



## MyDisneyfamily

I will get right on it!




cruisecrasher said:


> If you want to request a personalized magnet (kids names, cruise info, etc.) you can search through me or Marty (Jordak) photobuckets and ask for a specific DISign.  Or you can ask for something we don't have and see what we come up with for you.
> Me:
> http://www.photobucket.com/dclrequests
> Jordak:
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/
> 
> If you want to take a stab at it, blanks are available from the following:
> Millipie has blanks in her for shared folder:
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html
> Stateroom Mickey Ears:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=stateroom+mickey+ears
> Cast Name Tag Blanks:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41778387&postcount=1914
> 
> If you just can't get enough of looking at DISigns, there's a whole forum for DISign work:
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=105
> 
> If you want to start from scratch, all I use are paint, MSWord, and google for images...  LOTS of google.
> 
> I think that about covers it!


----------



## moffboyz2

Thanks so much Jordak!   We LOVE the pirate flag design you did for us!


----------



## TheLanes

jordak said:


> nobody is going to go without and it's not all on you either. My post was directed to present and future requests.  The designs I picked I happen to still like or wouldn't have chose those but you asked for MR designs. For you not to like them is fine. Everybody has different tastes. That is why I posted that it works much better if you choose what you want than asking me because I don't know your tastes.



Thanks for doing that, it is what I wanted in my mind.  I should have searched your site FIRST for ideas, then link to it.  I think that was my problem.  It is probably very easy for you to use an existing picture and change the text.  It probably saves a lot of headaches for everyone if we were to find that existing picture first!  Some people know enough to do that, others like me hope you are a mind reader.  

Thanks again for doing these!


----------



## Patrickprincess

ops sorry about that. My personazlie is Mashelle Fantasy eastern carbbiean september 22-29 2012thanks


----------



## jordak

HannahNoahMommy said:


> Marty,
> 
> First of all, your designs are amazing!  You did quite a few for us in February, and it was so much fun seeing them on our door.  And we got quite a few comments from other passengers.
> 
> I would like to request: Sorry we're on vacation -The Tighe Family.
> 
> Ooops, adding one more: The Tinkerbell one with the tink in the globe that says "Capture the Magic" - Could you have it say The Tighe Family at the bottom please?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> -Renee


Sure, here you go!


----------



## Four Bears

Thanks Jordak!!


----------



## sauerkraut

So sweet! Thank you!




cruisecrasher said:


>


----------



## missyosmom

Jordak & Cruisecrasher, you've both done some fantastic magnets for our first cruise that is coming up but I've been looking at this thread and saw a couple of others that I would love to use on our door.  However, if your time is limited I do understand & will be very happy with what I have already!  Cruisecrasher, you have a Mickey's head that is made of jingle bells that would look so cute on our door.  Jordak, in looking through your photobucket I saw a blank Jack Sparrow w/ an empty rum bottle that said "Why is the rum gone?"  I know you don't give blanks without personalizing so I was hoping  you could put our name & cruise date on one for us.  And to either of you, one last request - our DD is black and her favorite character is the black fairy (friend of Tinkerbell - don't know her name).  If you could come up with something that has her in it I know our DD would be thrilled.  Here's our personal stuff:  Neal family, DD name - Olivia, sailing on the Magic 12/17/11 - 11/24/11, our first cruise.  Again, it's short notice so if you are swamped with other requests we're good.  Thank you for your creativity and joy you bring to so many people!


----------



## jordak

missyosmom said:


> Jordak & Cruisecrasher, you've both done some fantastic magnets for our first cruise that is coming up but I've been looking at this thread and saw a couple of others that I would love to use on our door.  However, if your time is limited I do understand & will be very happy with what I have already!  Cruisecrasher, you have a Mickey's head that is made of jingle bells that would look so cute on our door.  Jordak, in looking through your photobucket I saw a blank Jack Sparrow w/ an empty rum bottle that said "Why is the rum gone?"  I know you don't give blanks without personalizing so I was hoping  you could put our name & cruise date on one for us.  And to either of you, one last request - our DD is black and her favorite character is the black fairy (friend of Tinkerbell - don't know her name).  If you could come up with something that has her in it I know our DD would be thrilled.  Here's our personal stuff:  Neal family, DD name - Olivia, sailing on the Magic 12/17/11 - 11/24/11, our first cruise.  Again, it's short notice so if you are swamped with other requests we're good.  Thank you for your creativity and joy you bring to so many people!


Here's my contribution.


----------



## missyosmom

jordak said:


> Here's my contribution.



Jordak, thank you so much - they are perfect!!  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## cmclaura

May I ask for some designs, please?

From Jordak's designs:  

NY Disney Magic (the greenish Statue of Liberty one)  August 5, 2012 

Living the Disney Dream - didn't see where you could put personalization but for us it's:  B2B ~ 12/29/11 & 1/3/12 (or however it fits)

Hogwarts - Keighley

License plates:
Pink Tink - Keighley
Stitch - Joe
Piglet - Laura

From cruisecrasher:

The pink ears design with Tinker Bell - Keighley 18
The New Year's Eve Disney Dream ears - Keighley

Thank you so much!


----------



## jerseygirl74

Could I get some desing made .  

Our 1st Cruise is April 29, 2012 to May 3, 2012 on the Dream.  

I love the license plates:  

Jack Skellington - "Leo"

Pink Tink: "Samantha"

Mickey Hand Paint - "Michelle"


I was also looking for some thing to say something about it being our first cruise  with our name "The Denlea Family" on it.  

Thanks for your help.

Michelle, Leo (DH) and Samantha (DD age 5)


----------



## flawlessdreams

Jordax, 
I was wondering if you could make anything with Beauty and the Beast with Joe and Heather on it or The Thiede's woujld be amazing!! We are sailing on the dream April 19-22, 2012 its our first cruise and We Are Getting Married!! ahhh!! so excited!!! also if you could do something wedding related along with the Beauty and the Beast that would be amazing!!! Thanks in advance for anything desigsn that you do!  Your designs are awesome and its so nice that you do this for people


----------



## Patrickprincess

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Jordak,
> You have created incredible designs. You have helped me in the past with this design. When you have a moment can you please change the date to June 15-22  2013 and from "Magic in Paradise" to "Eastern Fantasy". Thanks for all your help!!!!


this is so cute could you do one with eastern fantasy september 22-29 2012 also i'm looking for a beauty and the beast for formal night


----------



## Patrickprincess

breakingd_awn said:


> Our cruise is now 108 days away!!! I need to finish my magnets....but keep wanting more Can you please do your "To Do" disign for me?
> going to:Bahamas Double-Dip
> March 4, 2012
> 
> 1. Have 7 dwarfs help carry on my Rum
> 2. Throw husbands cell overboard
> 3. Eat-drink-Search ship for my Captain Jack Sparrow
> 4.relax at the pool
> 5.Shop...shop..shop...
> 6. Konch coolers on Castaway Cay!!!
> 7.Spa Time on Sea Day
> 8.Brunch at Palo
> 9.Aaaaahnother day on Castaway Cay!!
> 10. Sadly put our Ohio snowsuits back on
> 
> Thanks Jordak I'll be back


This is wonderfull, could you do this one for me only on 3 throw my cell phone overboard and on ten sadly put on my rain gear. it's eastern caribbean fantsay september 22-29 2012

thanks a lot you are so cool for doing this. you should work for disney in thier art department


----------



## jordak

cmclaura said:


> May I ask for some designs, please?
> 
> From Jordak's designs:
> 
> NY Disney Magic (the greenish Statue of Liberty one)  August 5, 2012
> 
> Living the Disney Dream - didn't see where you could put personalization but for us it's:  B2B ~ 12/29/11 & 1/3/12 (or however it fits)
> 
> Hogwarts - Keighley
> 
> License plates:
> Pink Tink - Keighley
> Stitch - Joe
> Piglet - Laura
> 
> From cruisecrasher:
> 
> The pink ears design with Tinker Bell - Keighley 18
> The New Year's Eve Disney Dream ears - Keighley
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, I should know this but which one is "living the Disney Dream"?


----------



## jordak

jerseygirl74 said:


> Could I get some desing made .
> 
> Our 1st Cruise is April 29, 2012 to May 3, 2012 on the Dream.
> 
> I love the license plates:
> 
> Jack Skellington - "Leo"
> 
> Pink Tink: "Samantha"
> 
> Mickey Hand Paint - "Michelle"
> 
> 
> I was also looking for some thing to say something about it being our first cruise  with our name "The Denlea Family" on it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Michelle, Leo (DH) and Samantha (DD age 5)


Welcome


----------



## jordak

Patrickprincess said:


> This is wonderfull, could you do this one for me only on 3 throw my cell phone overboard and on ten sadly put on my rain gear. it's eastern caribbean fantsay september 22-29 2012
> 
> thanks a lot you are so cool for doing this. you should work for disney in thier art department


Wow, thanks and that would be a dream job so if anybody with connections is lurking...I am available!! Email me!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

*I would be so thankful if I could get these made for me.....Sorry previously I didn't specify, I appreciate all your work.  If I can get the invite in the next week, I can wait for the rest.  I am hoping to use the invite as my puzzle for their surprise reveal!!   Thank you so much*





*Please Can I get this one saying (Livin On A Fantasy, Sept 29- Oct 6, 2012)*




*This one saying Disney Fantasy and the name Sydney*




*This one saying Disney Fantasy and Nelia*





*Can I get this with (7 night Mexican Riviera, Jan. 15, 2012, addressed to Sydney and Nelia.)*





*Disney Fantasy with name (MONICA)*





*Fantasy---Olivia*


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

jordak said:


> Wow, thanks and that would be a dream job so if anybody with connections is lurking...I am available!! Email me!



Ahh, but would you give up your Huskers for it??


----------



## jordak

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Ahh, but would you give up your Huskers for it??


It would be tough but they are on tv every week anyway so small sacrifice.


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> Very welcome!


i came across a pitcure of belle and the beast with a sliver grey background with the words beauty and the beast in black lettering and then belle and beast in the forground i detled from my pictuers with out thinking i don't  remember where i found it do you have any ideal where i may find it. I really wanted that one for my formal night magent. Thanks for tyring and great work merry chirstmas and have a fantasy new year


----------



## jordak

Patrickprincess said:


> i came across a pitcure of belle and the beast with a sliver grey background with the words beauty and the beast in black lettering and then belle and beast in the forground i detled from my pictuers with out thinking i don't  remember where i found it do you have any ideal where i may find it. I really wanted that one for my formal night magent. Thanks for tyring and great work merry chirstmas and have a fantasy new year


Sorry but it's not one of mine. I don't think I have ever done anything like that.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Meant to post this Thursday...sorry!
Out of town through Tuesday!  Will try and catch up by late Wednesday.


----------



## jordak

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> *I would be so thankful if I could get these made for me.....Sorry previously I didn't specify, I appreciate all your work.  If I can get the invite in the next week, I can wait for the rest.  I am hoping to use the invite as my puzzle for their surprise reveal!!   Thank you so much*


Sorry I didn't get these to you yesterday. I had a pretty busy day.


----------



## winniedapooh

I can't believe I waited so long to do these...we leave for our WDW vacation/first cruise in 19 days! I asked DD to do this for me over the summer...she forgot! 

Anyhow, I am going to leave the designs up to you please.  We will be in 4 cabins with our 5 children, 1 girlfriend, and 1 friend! I thank you very much in advance!!  BTW we are all cruising for the very first time!

Tom...likes anything with Mickey and he is 6'4" tall!

Josh...loves anything Tigger or Mickey.

Kelli...Josh's girlfriend and loves Minnie. They will have the same cabin and both love the Mickey and Minnie "in love" pics.

Emily...is a princess, a true princess and loves Sleeping Beauty and anything girly and glitzy!

Nick...loves Donald Duck and baseball! 

Zach...loves Fantasia and anything Mickey related to!

Kaitalyn...loves anything Rapunzel.

Pete...Josh's friend, will have his own cabin, has never been to Disney or on a cruise! 

and finally me...

I LOVE anything WDW...the pastel colors, the magic, the wonder, the imagination of...

Thank you again so much!


----------



## 2CME911

jordak said:


>



WOW!!!!!!!!

Hey Jordak...can I get one?  It's AWESOME!!!!
Does it work at all without the ice?
Disney Magic
April 13, 2012
Thank You so much in advance.
Did I mention it's AWESOME!?!!!


----------



## Elfinjojo

Hi Jordak

could I ask for some more of your wonderful porthole DISigns please

All with Disney Magic on the top and the following characters

Piglet - Evan
Pooh -  Jo
Stitch - Rob
Lilo - Holly

also anything christmassy with "The Oliver Family having a Magical Christmas and New Year" if you have such a Disign with Mickey and Gang

Thanks you. i should have requested these a while back as we sail away christmas eve. i appreciate anything you can do

thanks again


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> Meant to post this Thursday...sorry!
> Out of town through Tuesday!  Will try and catch up by late Wednesday.


I was wondering if you could make two mickey heads with the seattle mariners and one with the seahawks i know they haven't done that well in the past few years. I would like it to say Eastern Caribbean Fantasy september 22-29 2012. Also do you have anyhting from beauty and the beast and if you do could you do something about a birthday Fantasy thanks you and jordak really do great work.


----------



## Patrickprincess

jordak said:


> Sorry but it's not one of mine. I don't think I have ever done anything like that.



Thanks for trying i will just try and find it again. if not i still have the one i made only my kitten played with it and it's a bit wrinkled


----------



## Scotty69

I was wondering if you could make me a special magnet. There is a bit of a story that goes along with my request. I will try and make it short. 

We are on the Fantasy maiden voyage. On our Facebook page we had a platinum member say that platinum cruisers make up 75% of the cruisers on this trip. We also had one member brag that they where going to eat up all the bookings for everything before the silver and golds get to book anything. There are quiet a few of us who have started calling us the 25% club. Only way to get in is you have to be Newbie silver or gold.

So that all being said could someone make us a real nice magnet of silver and gold for the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy saying something about the 25% club. I would greatly appreciate it. Whatever you can come up with would be great. Maybe on a Micky head. But not limited to that of course.

Thanks again I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## jordak

2CME911 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Jordak...can I get one?  It's AWESOME!!!!
> Does it work at all without the ice?
> Disney Magic
> April 13, 2012
> Thank You so much in advance.
> Did I mention it's AWESOME!?!!!


 Thanks!! It works without the ice and I strongly considered giving you one but it just goes against my feelings of altering a finished design.Plus if I altered one for you, then somebody else would be asking for a different design on the can the next time. I just prefer to leave it as I intended.But I am thankful for the compliment!!


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> Thanks!! It works without the ice and I strongly considered giving you one but it just goes against my feelings of altering a finished design.Plus if I altered one for you, then somebody else would be asking for a different design on the can the next time. I just prefer to leave it as I intended.But I am thankful for the compliment!!



Jordak the can is great we love it. Could you please make me one for the Fantasy maiden voyage. Thank you so much in advance. We realy love your work


----------



## 2CME911

jordak said:


> Thanks!! It works without the ice and I strongly considered giving you one but it just goes against my feelings of altering a finished design.Plus if I altered one for you, then somebody else would be asking for a different design on the can the next time. I just prefer to leave it as I intended.But I am thankful for the compliment!!



Thanks a lot Jordak.  I totally respect your position.  I will display it as is very happily!  And thanks for posting the new work.  I love the way you just casually hang it out there for us to see. Later!


----------



## jordak

Elfinjojo said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> could I ask for some more of your wonderful porthole DISigns please
> 
> All with Disney Magic on the top and the following characters
> 
> Piglet - Evan
> Pooh -  Jo
> Stitch - Rob
> Lilo - Holly
> 
> also anything christmassy with "The Oliver Family having a Magical Christmas and New Year" if you have such a Disign with Mickey and Gang
> 
> Thanks you. i should have requested these a while back as we sail away christmas eve. i appreciate anything you can do
> 
> thanks again


welcome!!


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> Jordak the can is great we love it. Could you please make me one for the Fantasy maiden voyage. Thank you so much in advance. We realy love your work


Sure, happy to!


----------



## jerseygirl74

Jordak- 
Thanks for the prints....I love them.  My hubby has a request for a different first cruise one.

So can you make me the minnie and mickey sitting on the beach with a little minnie on the beach with "Denlea Family, 1st Cruise"  

Thanks for this.  

You are a great designer

Michelle


----------



## cmclaura

Hi Jordak,

Thanks so much for the personalized designs!  

The "Livin' the Disney Dream" design is this one:

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/livinthe_.jpg

It's on the 4th page of your designs, third row down, oval with the bow of the ship as the graphic.....

Hope this helps!

Laura


----------



## milliepie

msnoble said:


> here is a photo from our Alaska cruise, wearing the shirts I had made with your  disign:
> 
> 
> 
> 1445516 by rollrcoastrlady, on Flickr
> 
> We had so many great compliments, from cruisers as well as CMs.  Thanks again for helping to add some pixie dust to our trip .
> 
> I can't wait to make shirts (this time with one of Marty's disigns) for our February cruise!



Love it!  Can't wait to see what the new ones will look like.  thanks for the picture.


----------



## milliepie

Four Bears said:


> Millipie,
> Again, a thank-you for your creative abilities!
> 
> If you can help me out that would be great!
> Beach Blankets with "Michael, Rachel, Stephanie and Melissa"
> http://dc306.4shared.com/img/Qi1gqiac/s3/castawaycaytowelsfab5.jpg
> 
> Western Carribean with "2012"
> http://dc140.4shared.com/img/M0fTyNs0/s7/WesternCaribbean.png
> 
> Deck Chairs - "Michael" Mickey, "Rachel" Daisy, "Stephanie" Tinkerbell, "Melissa" Minnie "Disney Magic 2012"
> http://dc395.4shared.com/img/E_dZI4Xe/s7/AllenSheilaRyleeReagandeckcc.jpg
> 
> Life Preserver - change date to 2012
> http://dc406.4shared.com/img/OuLjklyT/s3/2011Magicmickeyminniepreserver.jpg
> 
> Mickey Head with Tinkerbell Blowing with Green Font "Stephanie"
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/Character Mickey Heads/Tinkerbellblowmh.jpg
> 
> Mickey Head with Minnie "Melissa"
> http://dc192.4shared.com/img/w1Mp0maj/s7/MinnieWhitePinkmh.jpg
> 
> Mickey Head with Mickey Sorcerer  "Michael"
> http://dc300.4shared.com/img/mBtAVVO0/s3/Ascher_sorcerer_mickey_mh.png
> 
> Mickey Head with Daisy "Rachel"
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/daisymh.png



As you requested.  
































Stacey6274 said:


> Hello Millie-
> Is there anyway to do one of these with the chairs (mickey chair (Bob), minnie chair (Mom), Tink chair(Emma)and Daisy chair (Mom-Mom)
> 
> December 29-january 3rd???
> 
> And can you do something fun for my Mom - it's her first cruise and we are taking her on the Dream for NYE - can you do something that says Mom-Moms first cruise?  it can be a head or whatever you want.  Thanks so much!!!  Your work is so beautiful!
> 
> Stacey



Hope you have a fun trip.


----------



## poohfriend

If you have time, would you customize 6 deck or beach chairs with the following names:

Caroline
Susanna
Kathleen
Andrew
Jay
Nathaniel

Disney Dream March 18, 2012
Best Friends Sail Together

here's a link to the shared file I found...if you have 6 beach chairs already done, that would be fabulous.(I couldn't find that)...but I'm quite content with the deck chairs.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/5VH9a8w-/6deckgmtpsm.html


----------



## milliepie

poohfriend said:


> If you have time, would you customize 6 deck or beach chairs with the following names:
> 
> Caroline
> Susanna
> Kathleen
> Andrew
> Jay
> Nathaniel
> 
> Disney Dream March 18, 2012
> Best Friends Sail Together
> 
> here's a link to the shared file I found...if you have 6 beach chairs already done, that would be fabulous.(I couldn't find that)...but I'm quite content with the deck chairs.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/5VH9a8w-/6deckgmtpsm.html



Not sure if you had a chair or order preference so I just went with this.


----------



## poohfriend

this is part of our Christmas reveal...

it's an amazing picture.

thank YOU, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Elfinjojo

jordak said:


> welcome!!



thanks Jordak these are perfect


----------



## jordak

cmclaura said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Thanks so much for the personalized designs!
> 
> The "Livin' the Disney Dream" design is this one:
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/livinthe_.jpg
> 
> It's on the 4th page of your designs, third row down, oval with the bow of the ship as the graphic.....
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Laura


Thanks! I forgot I had this one.


----------



## jordak

jerseygirl74 said:


> Jordak-
> Thanks for the prints....I love them.  My hubby has a request for a different first cruise one.
> 
> So can you make me the minnie and mickey sitting on the beach with a little minnie on the beach with "Denlea Family, 1st Cruise"
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> You are a great designer
> 
> Michelle


welcome


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi Jordak!  A special request for my dad.  You did a Bepaw Grumpy for him and I love it.  I was thinking, it may be nice for him to have something a little 'warmer' and more like him on his door too.  Can you do:

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...nk plates/?action=view&current=peepholev2.jpg 

And put: Dave Disney Magic December 24-30, 2011

and:  
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/th_beer_Can_ice.jpg

With the Magic information?

The others you've done for me have come out great!!!  Thank you, Cindy


----------



## jordak

Cruella 66 said:


> Hi Jordak!  A special request for my dad.  You did a Bepaw Grumpy for him and I love it.  I was thinking, it may be nice for him to have something a little 'warmer' and more like him on his door too.  Can you do:
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...nk plates/?action=view&current=peepholev2.jpg
> 
> And put: Dave Disney Magic December 24-30, 2011
> 
> and:
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Posted Designs/th_beer_Can_ice.jpg
> 
> With the Magic information?
> 
> The others you've done for me have come out great!!!  Thank you, Cindy


Here you go


----------



## jordak




----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> Sure, happy to!



Thank you so very much Jordak. It looks great. Any Chance you might be able to do anything about my other request. A new design or an old one modified with silver and gold and saying maiden voyage 25% club. It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cruella 66

jordak said:


> Here you go





Thanks Jordak, you rock!!!!!


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> Thank you so very much Jordak. It looks great. Any Chance you might be able to do anything about my other request. A new design or an old one modified with silver and gold and saying maiden voyage 25% club. It would be greatly appreciated


I can't think of anything right now.The way I would do it has nothing to do with Disney first of all and I am little wary about doing anything custom on request now days.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

jordak said:


> Sorry I didn't get these to you yesterday. I had a pretty busy day.




Thank you so much.  The invite will serve as my puzzle surprise for Christmas and the others are a start on my cruise in October...I will add to those later I am sure cause there is a lot of us going.  Thanks again....much appreciated!!


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> I can't think of anything right now.The way I would do it has nothing to do with Disney first of all and I am little wary about doing anything custom on request now days.



Thank you jordak. I appreciate you thinking about it. I don't blame you for being wary. I had to ask. Thanks again.


----------



## Marilyn11

The beer can in the ice is really neat!

Can I ask for that one,   that says  Disney Magic   July 8, 2012

Thanks so much!

Marilyn


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> The beer can in the ice is really neat!
> 
> Can I ask for that one,   that says  Disney Magic   July 8, 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Marilyn


Welcome! Glad you like it!


----------



## jordak

Scotty69 said:


> I was wondering if you could make me a special magnet. There is a bit of a story that goes along with my request. I will try and make it short.
> 
> We are on the Fantasy maiden voyage. On our Facebook page we had a platinum member say that platinum cruisers make up 75% of the cruisers on this trip. We also had one member brag that they where going to eat up all the bookings for everything before the silver and golds get to book anything. There are quiet a few of us who have started calling us the 25% club. Only way to get in is you have to be Newbie silver or gold.
> 
> So that all being said could someone make us a real nice magnet of silver and gold for the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy saying something about the 25% club. I would greatly appreciate it. Whatever you can come up with would be great. Maybe on a Micky head. But not limited to that of course.
> 
> Thanks again I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend


much as I hate Mickey heads, I went ahead and made you up one just in case nobody else came through.


----------



## Scotty69

jordak said:


> much as I hate Mickey heads, I went ahead and made you up one just in case nobody else came through.



Jordak you are the greatest Thank you so very much. It looks awesome. I am sure everyone else in the club will love it as well.


----------



## Marilyn11

Much appreciated as always!  

I just received the photoshop cs5 and Corel Painter 12.  Great price through using the teacher discount.  Am going to see if I can design some Magic.  You inspired me.  Thanks.  

Happy Holidays.


----------



## jordak

Marilyn11 said:


> Much appreciated as always!
> 
> I just received the photoshop cs5 and Corel Painter 12.  Great price through using the teacher discount.  Am going to see if I can design some Magic.  You inspired me.  Thanks.
> 
> Happy Holidays.


That is awesome! Learning curve for cs5 might feel a bit steep but doesn't take long to start picking it up. Have fun!


----------



## Jenngoofys

Love the 25% Club Symbol!! Thank you !!


----------



## marciemouse

Jordak, when you have a chance, could I please get the journal design personalized for our cruise? I'd like to use it for a FE gift.

Disney Wonder
Mexican Riviera
March 4th-11th, 2012

Scheduled ports are Cabo and Puerto Vallarta

Not sure what to put on the red tag, since it can't be a family name. (gift is for multiple families) Maybe something like Having Fun or Lots of Fun. I don't know??? I'm sure you can think of something clever!

Thanks so much!


----------



## kkfinley

Millie,

Would it be possible to get 4 of the DCL name fills like this [URL=http://www.4shared.com/photo/3Qe5_Q4P/Kathleen_dcl_fill.html]
	
[/URL] with the following names, please?

Jason & Krista; Pat & Joyce; Ann; Kate

We are leaving for our cruise on Friday and I am still working on our FE.   I will totally understand if this is not possible.  I hate waiting until the last minute to ask for things, but I had 1 to many projects and the FE got forgotten.

Thank you so much,
Krista


----------



## jordak

marciemouse said:


> Jordak, when you have a chance, could I please get the journal design personalized for our cruise? I'd like to use it for a FE gift.
> 
> Disney Wonder
> Mexican Riviera
> March 4th-11th, 2012
> 
> Scheduled ports are Cabo and Puerto Vallarta
> 
> Not sure what to put on the red tag, since it can't be a family name. (gift is for multiple families) Maybe something like Having Fun or Lots of Fun. I don't know??? I'm sure you can think of something clever!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Very Welcome!


----------



## jordak

Jenngoofys said:


> Love the 25% Club Symbol!! Thank you !!


Very welcome


----------



## mdlove2cruise

Jordak,

If possible, could i get


Anna-Minnie, pink
Marco-Goofy, any color
Debbie-Daisy, any color
Ruth-Minnie, any color
Elmer-Mickey, any color

Thank you. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## marciemouse

jordak said:


> Very Welcome!



Clever indeed! It's perfect. Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

mdlove2cruise said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If possible, could i get
> 
> 
> Anna-Minnie, pink
> Marco-Goofy, any color
> Debbie-Daisy, any color
> Ruth-Minnie, any color
> Elmer-Mickey, any color
> 
> Thank you. Your work is beautiful.


license plates?


----------



## Patrickprincess

marciemouse said:


> Clever indeed! It's perfect. Thanks so much!



I fell in love with this one could do you one with the eastern caribbean on the fantasy september 22-29 2012. Just wanted to say thanks for your wonderfull ideals and disigns you really have been blessed.


----------



## Marilyn11

Can I ask for 4 filled letter names plates .  The names are

Jason
Daniel
Matthew
Katelyn

They are adorable.

Thanks very, very much.

Marilyn


----------



## milliepie

kkfinley said:


> Millie,
> 
> Would it be possible to get 4 of the DCL name fills like this [URL=http://www.4shared.com/photo/3Qe5_Q4P/Kathleen_dcl_fill.html]
> 
> [/URL] with the following names, please?
> 
> Jason & Krista; Pat & Joyce; Ann; Kate
> 
> We are leaving for our cruise on Friday and I am still working on our FE.   I will totally understand if this is not possible.  I hate waiting until the last minute to ask for things, but I had 1 to many projects and the FE got forgotten.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Krista



Have a great trip!


----------



## jordak

Patrickprincess said:


> I fell in love with this one could do you one with the eastern caribbean on the fantasy september 22-29 2012. Just wanted to say thanks for your wonderfull ideals and disigns you really have been blessed.


You're very welcome!!


----------



## mdlove2cruise

I don't really understand the difference so whatever is easiest. I would like to print them out on the paper magnets for our door.


----------



## tink too

Jordak - I love the beer can and Fantasy MV 25% Club designs you've  created!    I have already saved a copy of them and will be printing them out soon.  Thank you!


----------



## jordak

tink said:


> Jordak - I love the beer can and Fantasy MV 25% Club designs you've  created!    I have already saved a copy of them and will be printing them out soon.  Thank you!


You're welcome and glad you like them!


----------



## milliepie

Marilyn11 said:


> Can I ask for 4 filled letter names plates .  The names are
> 
> Jason
> Daniel
> Matthew
> Katelyn
> 
> They are adorable.
> 
> Thanks very, very much.
> 
> Marilyn



Hi Marilyn,

Please check out my names folders and see if your names are in there.  I have a ton, so it's possible.  If not let me know and I'll see what I can do.  

Here is the link.  They are all in alphabetical order.  Thanks.  
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3AZSISyi/Names.html


----------



## jordak

mdlove2cruise said:


> Jordak,
> 
> If possible, could i get
> 
> 
> Anna-Minnie, pink
> Marco-Goofy, any color
> Debbie-Daisy, any color
> Ruth-Minnie, any color
> Elmer-Mickey, any color
> 
> Thank you. Your work is beautiful.


Welcome!


----------



## mdlove2cruise

Thank you very much.


----------



## winniedapooh

Hi Jordak,

I can't believe I waited so long to do these...we leave for our WDW vacation/first cruise in 15 days! I asked DD to do this for me over the summer...she forgot! 

Anyhow, I am going to leave the designs up to you please.  We will be in 4 cabins with our 5 children, 1 girlfriend, and 1 friend! I thank you very much in advance!!  BTW we are all cruising for the very first time!

Tom...likes anything with Mickey and he is 6'4" tall!

Josh...loves anything Tigger or Mickey.

Kelli...Josh's girlfriend and loves Minnie. They will have the same cabin and both love the Mickey and Minnie "in love" pics.

Emily...is a princess, a true princess and loves Sleeping Beauty and anything girly and glitzy!

Nick...loves Donald Duck and baseball! 

Zach...loves Fantasia and anything Mickey related to!

Kaitalyn...loves anything Rapunzel.

Pete...Josh's friend, will have his own cabin, has never been to Disney or on a cruise! 

and finally me...Michelle

I LOVE anything WDW...the pastel colors, the magic, the wonder, the imagination of...

Thank you again so much!


----------



## Marilyn11

Wow!  What a library of names.   That is a lot of work!  and they are so cute!!

I found Katelyn, Daniel and Jason  with the disney characters in sailor outfits and with the border (black and gold).  But no Matthew in that style

Can you make one for Matthew, with the border and the characters in nautical outfits.

As always, much appreciated.  Thanks again.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## kkfinley

Millie,

A million thank you's!!! The names look great.  I will post some pictures when we return.

Thanks again,
Krista


----------



## Four Bears

Thanks for the graphics, they look great!


----------



## cruisecrasher

missyosmom said:


> Jordak & Cruisecrasher, you've both done some fantastic magnets for our first cruise that is coming up but I've been looking at this thread and saw a couple of others that I would love to use on our door.  However, if your time is limited I do understand & will be very happy with what I have already!  Cruisecrasher, you have a Mickey's head that is made of jingle bells that would look so cute on our door.  Jordak, in looking through your photobucket I saw a blank Jack Sparrow w/ an empty rum bottle that said "Why is the rum gone?"  I know you don't give blanks without personalizing so I was hoping  you could put our name & cruise date on one for us.  And to either of you, one last request - our DD is black and her favorite character is the black fairy (friend of Tinkerbell - don't know her name).  If you could come up with something that has her in it I know our DD would be thrilled.  Here's our personal stuff:  Neal family, DD name - Olivia, sailing on the Magic 12/17/11 - 11/24/11, our first cruise.  Again, it's short notice so if you are swamped with other requests we're good.  Thank you for your creativity and joy you bring to so many people!





welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cmclaura said:


> May I ask for some designs, please?
> 
> From Jordak's designs:
> 
> NY Disney Magic (the greenish Statue of Liberty one)  August 5, 2012
> 
> Living the Disney Dream - didn't see where you could put personalization but for us it's:  B2B ~ 12/29/11 & 1/3/12 (or however it fits)
> 
> Hogwarts - Keighley
> 
> License plates:
> Pink Tink - Keighley
> Stitch - Joe
> Piglet - Laura
> 
> From cruisecrasher:
> 
> The pink ears design with Tinker Bell - Keighley 18
> The New Year's Eve Disney Dream ears - Keighley
> 
> Thank you so much!










Welcome!


----------



## missyosmom

cruisecrasher said:


> welcome!



Thank you Cruisecrasher!  Have a wonderful Christmas!  You've made ours magical!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> I was wondering if you could make two mickey heads with the seattle mariners and one with the seahawks i know they haven't done that well in the past few years. I would like it to say Eastern Caribbean Fantasy september 22-29 2012. Also do you have anyhting from beauty and the beast and if you do could you do something about a birthday Fantasy thanks you and jordak really do great work.









You're welcome!
As to Beauty and the Beast I've done these:












And I would be glad to do something in this style with Belle:




Just let me know which style you're thinking.


----------



## cruisecrasher

missyosmom said:


> Thank you Cruisecrasher!  Have a wonderful Christmas!  You've made ours magical!



You're welcome and Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!
> As to Beauty and the Beast I've done these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would be glad to do something in this style with Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know which style you're thinking.


thank you so much for the mariner and the seahawk you made my day. in two weeks i will be having my tooth pulled any way the disign i like for belle is the castle ears. I wish there was somthing i could do for you. by the way the seahawks won on monday football


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> thank you so much for the mariner and the seahawk you made my day. in two weeks i will be having my tooth pulled any way the disign i like for belle is the castle ears. I wish there was somthing i could do for you. by the way the seahawks won on monday football



What name would you like?


----------



## MyDisneyfamily

Hi,

I would love one door magnet with the Happy New Year in Mickey Ears.

Please put  "Yallech Family" (in big font)

also would love pirate Mickey ears for my family

one - for my husband "Michael"  manly one

one for my son "Nicholas" with blue

one for my daughter "Anna" with a pink princess crown or bandana?

one for me, mom "Marcia" with red bandana

Thank you  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

MyDisneyfamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love one door magnet with the Happy New Year in Mickey Ears.
> 
> Please put  "Yallech Family" (in big font)
> 
> also would love pirate Mickey ears for my family
> 
> one - for my husband "Michael"  manly one
> 
> one for my son "Nicholas" with blue
> 
> one for my daughter "Anna" with a pink princess crown or bandana?
> 
> one for me, mom "Marcia" with red bandana
> 
> Thank you  !!!!!!!!!!!!!









It sounds like the others you are requesting are from Milliepie's folders.
I think she may be personalizing, if not (and she gives me permission) I can do them for you using her blanks.  Alternatively, she does allow you to personalize them yourself.


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> What name would you like?



Mashelle thanks so much for sharing your talent


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> It sounds like the others you are requesting are from Milliepie's folders.
> I think she may be personalizing, if not (and she gives me permission) I can do them for you using her blanks.  Alternatively, she does allow you to personalize them yourself.



I did a few when I had some time, but I am not right now.  You can help out if you feel up to it, I don't mind.  I might have some already with those names in my filled request files too, so you don't have to do work if it has already been done.  (Trying to save you some time)  Thanks hon.


----------



## jilljill

Please do not discuss infractions or banning of posters in threads.  This is against the board guidelines and further posts mentioning admin's/WM's/mod's decisions will be deleted and infractions will be given.  If there are any questions please review the DIS board guidelines which can be found at the top of the boards in the thread titled DIS Board Basics.

Thanks for everyone's cooperation.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> Mashelle thanks so much for sharing your talent


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> I did a few when I had some time, but I am not right now.  You can help out if you feel up to it, I don't mind.  I might have some already with those names in my filled request files too, so you don't have to do work if it has already been done.  (Trying to save you some time)  Thanks hon.



Thank you!  But after careful consideration, and messing around with your lovely MH, personalizing others' work doesn't feel right for me.
But thank you for the opportunity!  



MyDisneyfamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love one door magnet with the Happy New Year in Mickey Ears.
> Please put  "Yallech Family" (in big font)also would love pirate Mickey ears for my family
> one - for my husband "Michael"  manly one
> one for my son "Nicholas" with blue
> one for my daughter "Anna" with a pink princess crown or bandana?
> one for me, mom "Marcia" with red bandana
> Thank you  !!!!!!!!!!!!!



As I'd said above, I don't feel comfortable personalizing other's work, but here are some I did for you, instead.  I hope you like them!













Best Wishes on your first cruise!


----------



## MyDisneyfamily

Wow!!! Thank you so much!  I am new to roaming around these sites, so I almost missed seeing this before our cruise on 12/26.  So excited!!!  Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> Thank you!  But after careful consideration, and messing around with your lovely MH, personalizing others' work doesn't feel right for me.
> But thank you for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> As I'd said above, I don't feel comfortable personalizing other's work, but here are some I did for you, instead.  I hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Wishes on your first cruise!



They are amazing. Could I have the two blue Pirate Mickey heads with the Minnie one saying Corinna and the Mickey one Graham?

Corinna


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> They are amazing. Could I have the two blue Pirate Mickey heads with the Minnie one saying Corinna and the Mickey one Graham?
> 
> Corinna


Yes, you may!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Someone asked for a magnet just for the Mexican Riviera. Here's the Pirates of the Caribbean prop based magnet I came up with:




If you can remind me who you are and what personalization would be appropriate, it's been probably a month and I'd prefer not to dig through the whole thread...


----------



## cruisecrasher

And some things I made for people over on the general DISigns board:









I plan to reorganize my photobucket around the New Year, so if you need the old link, I'd get it before, say February.

I will still have all the disigns there, just sorted into folders, to hopefully make it easier to find things in the future, which unfortunately will mess up the links.


----------



## cruisecrasher

hanger18 said:


> Geez, nice designs but it looks like now that Jordak is gone you have raided his designs. Just would like to see new designs rather than copied designs.



Made it myself after working on it on and off for a month...so, no, not stolen.

Seems like anything i put a ton of time into people say i stole from Marty.  But glad if you like it.  And I don't know for sure if he's gone for good or not.  If he is, I sure will miss him.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> Someone asked for a magnet just for the Mexican Riviera. Here's the Pirates of the Caribbean prop based magnet I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can remind me who you are and what personalization would be appropriate, it's been probably a month and I'd prefer not to dig through the whole thread...



EDITED! Posted on the wrong comment on the wrong thread!
Cruisecrasher, I love this! That was me. To personalize it we will be on the Wonder, April 22-30, 2012. My son, who will be 5, is named Noah and I am Cindy. Noah can be the captain.  Also the ship stops in PV once and Cabo twice but I think it's docked there for 2 days so your map would be correct the way it is. Thanks! 

And this seems original to me so I have no idea what the pp is talking about. I'm truly grateful for the time and effort you put into doing something for us you do not have to do. So generous!


----------



## luv2sleep

I efited my post above. Wrong post on the wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi _ can someone make me a Jessie from Toy Story and Bulls Eye???  Sayign something like best friends are the bestest????  then Emma on it????  Thanks


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> Yes, you may!



Thanks, they are wonderful.

Corinna


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Thank you!  But after careful consideration, and messing around with your lovely MH, personalizing others' work doesn't feel right for me.
> But thank you for the opportunity!



Totally understandable.


----------



## cruisecrasher

luv2sleep said:


> I efited my post above. Wrong post on the wrong thread. Sorry!



S'okay and here you go!


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks, they are wonderful.
> 
> Corinna



Welcome!


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Made it myself after working on it on and off for a month...so, no, not stolen.
> 
> Seems like anything i put a ton of time into people say i stole from Marty.  But glad if you like it.  And I don't know for sure if he's gone for good or not.  If he is, I sure will miss him.



I think that there are just so many designs out there that no matter what you do there is already going to be some version of it out there.  That's why I don't do many mickey heads anymore.  I have so many that anything else is just a repeat and If it's already done I don't want to do it again.  I try to do original work, but I'm sure I've done stuff that has already been done too.  Keep up the great work you do, it's very much appreciated by many.


----------



## Clochette nordique

hello, can I please have one of your new oh so great Mexican Riviera Pirate map for Feb 12 to 19, 2012 and Captain Cilvy and her 50th birthday crew?

1000 thanks in advance,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## my three girls

Lorelei - We love your work. Can you please make us some Mickey Ears with the names/characters: 

Erica - Cinderella
Jessica - Jasmine
Sarah - Rapunzel
Alissa - Mulan
John - Beast 
Cathy - Belle

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmclaura

I've seen but cannot find some really cool designs that spell out Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary in letters with Disney characters in them.

Does anyone have these?  I wanted to print some out as cards for people in our FE group.

Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi _ can someone make me a Jessie from Toy Story and Bulls Eye???  Sayign something like best friends are the bestest????  then Emma on it????  Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

Clochette nordique said:


> hello, can I please have one of your new oh so great Mexican Riviera Pirate map for Feb 12 to 19, 2012 and Captain Cilvy and her 50th birthday crew?
> 
> 1000 thanks in advance,
> 
> Poussière de fée!







You're very welcome!


----------



## Stacey6274

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you sooooooo much!  Emma just got her Jessie doll 2 weeks ago and they have been together since - she will love this - thanks for the last minute request - you made my day


----------



## cruisecrasher

my three girls said:


> Lorelei - We love your work. Can you please make us some Mickey Ears with the names/characters:
> 
> Erica - Cinderella
> Jessica - Jasmine
> Sarah - Rapunzel
> Alissa - Mulan
> John - Beast
> Cathy - Belle
> 
> Thanks in advance.





















You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cmclaura said:


> I've seen but cannot find some really cool designs that spell out Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary in letters with Disney characters in them.
> 
> Does anyone have these?  I wanted to print some out as cards for people in our FE group.
> 
> Thanks!



Milliepie has all kinds of Alphabet Fills:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=30454493


----------



## Clochette nordique

cruisecrasher said:


> You're very welcome!



Just LOVE it!    ... and so fast!
Thanks!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## ditty3199

Scotty69 said:


> I was wondering if you could make me a special magnet. There is a bit of a story that goes along with my request. I will try and make it short.
> 
> We are on the Fantasy maiden voyage. On our Facebook page we had a platinum member say that platinum cruisers make up 75% of the cruisers on this trip. We also had one member brag that they where going to eat up all the bookings for everything before the silver and golds get to book anything. There are quiet a few of us who have started calling us the 25% club. Only way to get in is you have to be Newbie silver or gold.
> 
> So that all being said could someone make us a real nice magnet of silver and gold for the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy saying something about the 25% club. I would greatly appreciate it. Whatever you can come up with would be great. Maybe on a Micky head. But not limited to that of course.
> 
> Thanks again I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend



I love it!!!    I will definitely have this one on my door.


----------



## ditty3199

jordak said:


> much as I hate Mickey heads, I went ahead and made you up one just in case nobody else came through.
> 
> thx so much!  this is AWESOME!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Clochette nordique said:


> Just LOVE it!    ... and so fast!
> Thanks!
> 
> Poussière de fée!



You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher




----------



## princessmom29

Lorelei,
LOVE, Love you work. You guys so talented! We are taking our first cruise in Feb. and would love to do some magnets for our door. 
Could we get the Minnie ballerina you have in your photobucket for our daughter Sarah?
DH(Garrett) said he would love something with the Incredibles if you have anything?
I (Angela) would love to have something Minnie.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

You do such amazing work. I was wondering if you could make me a few designs for our Jan sailing on Dream. 

Porthole license plates with Dream:
Phil (Goofy)
Trisha (Pluto)
Erik (Lightning McQueen)
Megan (Tiana)

Also, could we get the invitation to cruise Disney Dream January 22-26, 2012 for Erik and Megan from Mickey with a picture of the Dream? It would be great if it could say "Surprise" somewhere on it. This trip is a surprise for our kids. It would be great if this letter could be how they find out. 

Thank you so much,
Trisha (GlitzyTraveller)


----------



## cruisecrasher

princessmom29 said:


> Lorelei,
> LOVE, Love you work. You guys so talented! We are taking our first cruise in Feb. and would love to do some magnets for our door.
> Could we get the Minnie ballerina you have in your photobucket for our daughter Sarah?
> DH(Garrett) said he would love something with the Incredibles if you have anything?
> I (Angela) would love to have something Minnie.
> Thanks in advance!






Working on the others still.

ETA:


----------



## princessmom29

cruisecrasher said:


> Working on the others still.


 thank you SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Glitzytraveller said:


> You do such amazing work. I was wondering if you could make me a few designs for our Jan sailing on Dream.
> 
> Porthole license plates with Dream:
> Phil (Goofy)
> Trisha (Pluto)
> Erik (Lightning McQueen)
> Megan (Tiana)
> 
> Also, could we get the invitation to cruise Disney Dream January 22-26, 2012 for Erik and Megan from Mickey with a picture of the Dream? It would be great if it could say "Surprise" somewhere on it. This trip is a surprise for our kids. It would be great if this letter could be how they find out.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Trisha (GlitzyTraveller)



I think Jordak is not currently accepting requests on these boards.


----------



## luv2sleep

cruisecrasher said:


> I think Jordak is not currently accepting requests on these boards.



Is he on a break?


----------



## jilljill

cruisecrasher said:


> I think Jordak is not currently accepting requests on these boards.





luv2sleep said:


> Is he on a break?



Correct, Jordak is not accepting any requests via the DISboards for his work.


----------



## cruisecrasher

kaiser said:


> That's to bad! I lurk all the time just to see what he would come up with next. I am sure he has made  hundreds of people happy with what he offered. Him and Milliepie are by far the best designers on these boards. Any chance he will come back?? I just hope he knows how appreciated he was. You have to have a heart of gold to do what all these designers do here for free and just a thank you in return.



You're (all) very welcome.  I'm sure Milliepie and Jordak would say something similar, but I just enjoy making someone's trip a little more special!


----------



## kaiser

cruisecrasher said:


> You're (all) very welcome.  I'm sure Milliepie and Jordak would say something similar, but I just enjoy making someone's trip a little more special!



Sorry, didn't mean to exclude you. You are right up with my favorites too and you keep getting better and better. Several designers on the boards, but by far the best posted here!! Hard to see milliepie and jordak not posting but you picked right up where they left off and keeping this thread alive. Maybe one day the band can get back together so to speak.


----------



## princessmom29

cruisecrasher said:


> Working on the others still.
> 
> ETA:


 these are FABULOUS!! Agian, we really appreciate it!!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

cruisecrasher said:


> I think Jordak is not currently accepting requests on these boards.



Thanks.  Do you make them also?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Glitzytraveller said:


> Thanks.  Do you make them also?



I make my own DISigns, feel free to poke around my photobucket www.photobucket.com/DCLrequests and www.photobucket.com/DISigns
I will personalize any of my designs as well as make new things.


----------



## dizkneeworld

Hi Everyone!  I have been searching and searching for these characters designs to decorate around our cruise cabin door.   Can anyone help?

I have read the circle room number signs are 7.5" in diameter, but I don't know what to do with that information.  THANKS!!!

Kenny


----------



## princesslillybug

Hi!  Wondering if I could please request a design to decorate our door.  We will be sailing on the Dream in Feb. 2012.  Loved the graphic on page 101, thread 1512 of the Dream with beach towels.  Our names are: Bobby, Dana, William, & Lillian.  Also, any license plate with William & Lillian would be great.  They enjoy Goofy and Tink.  Greatly appreciate all your work!!!


----------



## Cinderella1001

Just getting ready for our New Years Eve cruise...and saw the magnet with the Happy New Years on it with the ship. Would love to have 4 :  one with Ledford family, Jessica, Celinda, and John.

If you can't get to it, not a big deal. Happy Holidays.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cinderella1001 said:


> Just getting ready for our New Years Eve cruise...and saw the magnet with the Happy New Years on it with the ship. Would love to have 4 :  one with Ledford family, Jessica, Celinda, and John.
> 
> If you can't get to it, not a big deal. Happy Holidays.















You're Welcome!


----------



## cnktruitt

Dear CruiseCrasher,

I'm hopeful you will make a Ballerina Minnie for my daughter.  There is no rush at all.......we have a full year to wait for our cruise (sigh).  My daughters name is Josephine and would love this design.

Hope you are having a wonderful holiday season


----------



## zealandsmom

LAST minute desperation?! Anyone?
My sister is giving the cruise to her kids (after a lengthy UGLY divorce) and her surprise way to tell them has fallen through!

Can anyone do a magnet or an invitation for Atlantis??
The kids names are Miller and Tanner and the cruise is in 2012 (she doesnt want them to know date as their father will freak that they will miss school!)

Ive searched for blanket magnets and haven't been able to find a thang!!

PLEASE????

And thanks in advance if you can!!!


----------



## shireenordway

Will she make names?  How would I get her email to ask?  New to this.




cruisecrasher said:


> You'd be best off digging the Milliepie's for shared folder...lemme dig up a link.
> 
> Here's the link to her Mickey Heads:
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19125758


----------



## shireenordway

Any chance you could do anything for my son and daughter?  Anything with a princess for her Alissa (we can never find anything with her name spelled with a i)  anything boy Gavin (he is 5) pirates or toy story?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


> ]



Dear Cruisecrasher, 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
When you have time, can you make me this Minnie ballerina with the name Keren (with an "e"). For my niece who loves to dance ballet!
Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Thank you so much. If you have a chance would you mind designing a few Name fills for our Jan Dream Cruise?

Here are the names:
Phillip (classic Disney characters, Mickey, etc. )
Trisha (classic as well)
Erik (Star Wars)
Megan (Princesses including Tiana)

We would also like the ship ears with 2012, Dream and The Rathke Family

Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

cnktruitt said:


> Dear CruiseCrasher,
> 
> I'm hopeful you will make a Ballerina Minnie for my daughter.  There is no rush at all.......we have a full year to wait for our cruise (sigh).  My daughters name is Josephine and would love this design.
> 
> Hope you are having a wonderful holiday season


----------



## cruisecrasher

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Dear Cruisecrasher,
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> When you have time, can you make me this Minnie ballerina with the name Keren (with an "e"). For my niece who loves to dance ballet!
> Thanks!
> Laurie


----------



## cruisecrasher

shireenordway said:


> Any chance you could do anything for my son and daughter?  Anything with a princess for her Alissa (we can never find anything with her name spelled with a i)  anything boy Gavin (he is 5) pirates or toy story?















and one I already had in my folders:


----------



## cruisecrasher

dizkneeworld said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been searching and searching for these characters designs to decorate around our cruise cabin door.   Can anyone help?
> 
> I have read the circle room number signs are 7.5" in diameter, but I don't know what to do with that information.  THANKS!!!
> 
> Kenny



Here's the FAQs for the magnets boards. 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43409331&postcount=1440
I _think _ I'm the only one actively DISigning on this board, though Milliepie dropped by for a bit last month.
So if you have a request for me, let me know!



princesslillybug said:


> Hi!  Wondering if I could please request a design to decorate our door.  We will be sailing on the Dream in Feb. 2012.  Loved the graphic on page 101, thread 1512 of the Dream with beach towels.  Our names are: Bobby, Dana, William, & Lillian.  Also, any license plate with William & Lillian would be great.  They enjoy Goofy and Tink.  Greatly appreciate all your work!!!


Those are Milliepie's, as I said above, I think she may be on break.



shireenordway said:


> Will she make names?  How would I get her email to ask?  New to this.


She mostly accepted requests through this thread, but I believe is on break.  If she has already done a name it would be in this folder:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html#dir=19404076



zealandsmom said:


> LAST minute desperation?! Anyone?
> My sister is giving the cruise to her kids (after a lengthy UGLY divorce) and her surprise way to tell them has fallen through!
> Can anyone do a magnet or an invitation for Atlantis??
> The kids names are Miller and Tanner and the cruise is in 2012 (she doesnt want them to know date as their father will freak that they will miss school!)
> Ive searched for blanket magnets and haven't been able to find a thang!!
> PLEASE????
> And thanks in advance if you can!!!


I don't have/do anything for Atlantis but would be able to personalize anything I've got that you like.
I think that's everyone.

Merry Christmas to all...and to all a Good Night!


----------



## zealandsmom

Is there ANYTHING you could do at this late hour that I could print out in regards to going on a cruise as a present?????
Ive seen your destination maps....I'm gonna search to see if you have the 4 day magic to Nassau and castaway cay.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I possibly request the mickey head that says happy new year on it with the stinson family in the ear? I'm sorry, I would have copied and pasted the image but I do not know. How to do it on the iPad. Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

cruisecrasher said:


>



This is beautiful!   Would you mind making one with the name, "Emma" on it, please?   

Thank you so much for the consideration!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mstinson14 said:


> Could I possibly request the mickey head that says happy new year on it with the stinson family in the ear? I'm sorry, I would have copied and pasted the image but I do not know. How to do it on the iPad. Thanks so much!







Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

JohnsonsFour said:


> This is beautiful!   Would you mind making one with the name, "Emma" on it, please?
> 
> Thank you so much for the consideration!







You're welcome!


----------



## PaigerPoo

Hello Jordak! I LOVE YOUR WORK! We're so excited to be sailing on the MR Wonder for Spring Break on the March 25th 2012 sailing!!! Hoping you could help me out with a few door magnets? 
*I would really love the magnet that makes the room number circle on the door look like a sombrero with ears. I have skimmed the images and now can't seem find the thread I saw it on*.

I'm in need of a *"Princess Paiton" Mickey Head*.
A *Goofy style Head "Our Goofy Gaige"*
 A *"Captain Chad" Mickey head* in pirate theme  
& mine in true Mickey style & color(s)* Mickey Head. "Mouse Lover Paige".*

Also, have you ANYTHING Mickey Head with the Oregon Ducks??
Thank so much for your time!!!! Hope you're having a great holiday season!
-Paige


----------



## dolphingirl47

PaigerPoo, Jordak is currently not around and one of the mods confirmed earlier this week that he is currently not accepting requests on here.

Corinna


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cruisecrasher said:


>




AWESOME!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

cruisecrasher said:


> You're welcome!



It's PERFECT!  My daughter lit up when I showed her.   Thank you!


----------



## 31disney

Hi- I have looked in the past and thought I found something but now trying to find it. I guess you can say this might be a custom request, but I hope it isn't too hard or complex to do. I am looking for like a beach scene with the Disney Dream (or cruise boat in general) in the background (at sea). On the beach it has the Disney characters. Does anyone know which one I am talking about??? And if possible - I also like the same picture with the Princesses instead but with Mickey & Minnie too.

To personalized I would like to have somewhere -- 
Disney Dream 
January 2012

On the Disney Characters I would like the name "Elijah" and on the Princesses one I would like the name "Bethany"

Now a simpler one - that I know I just saw that I think Jardak has this one -- the Cruise boat in the water with the pirate boat nearby and the underwater life too. If you could please at Disney Dream ~ January 2012 (no particular way or order) and "Isaiah" on it.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

31disney said:


> Hi- I have looked in the past and thought I found something but now trying to find it. I guess you can say this might be a custom request, but I hope it isn't too hard or complex to do. I am looking for like a beach scene with the Disney Dream (or cruise boat in general) in the background (at sea). On the beach it has the Disney characters. Does anyone know which one I am talking about??? And if possible - I also like the same picture with the Princesses instead but with Mickey & Minnie too.
> 
> To personalized I would like to have somewhere --
> Disney Dream
> January 2012
> 
> On the Disney Characters I would like the name "Elijah" and on the Princesses one I would like the name "Bethany"
> 
> Now a simpler one - that I know I just saw that I think Jardak has this one -- the Cruise boat in the water with the pirate boat nearby and the underwater life too. If you could please at Disney Dream ~ January 2012 (no particular way or order) and "Isaiah" on it.
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!



I don't think Jordak is disigning currently.  I don't have anything similar to what you're asking for, but will personalize the designs I do have.


----------



## Cinderella1001

cruisecrasher said:


> You're Welcome!



I just logged in to check the website and found the graphics. This will make our much needed vacation even better. 

Friday evening we were about to get on the road to deliver presents to family 3 hrs away and found that our hot water heater had busted and ruined our basement. So now I will be driving down with daughter while husband gets the heater fixed and hopefully will be on the plane on Wed night. We so need this vacation now more than ever.

Thank you so much for designing the magnets. I will print these out tonight before heading on the road.


----------



## Dreamer12

Hi! 
We are going on the Dream in 19 days!!!! And we are sooo excited! I am having such a hard time finding magnet templates! Can anyone tell me which programs you use to edit them? Or possibly design a few for us? I wanted to make them myself as to not bother anyone but I can't find blank ones 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kelly


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Wow!  What a creative bunch!  And you all are soooo generous with your time too!  You all are creating some seriously good karma!  

I have tried to wade through the posts, but am a little overwhelmed.  I don't want to bother anyone that is no longer active.  Can anyone tell me who is currently taking requests for disigns?

Thanks so much!


----------



## 31disney

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't think Jordak is disigning currently.  I don't have anything similar to what you're asking for, but will personalize the designs I do have.



Hey -- if you can -- here are the images link that I saved (from milliepie & jordak) to hope you can help me with. I tried doing it myself but I am not doing very well! 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/uq8YbuC-/DCLbeachmhatblank.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZxmVbSk7/BillTjCarriganJillianbeachchai.html

These are beach background -- but was wanting the Princesses on the beach ~ with date changed to January 19-22, 2012 and add the name "Bethany"

For the second -- using this would be fine just adding the name "Elijah" and the same date as above

http://www.4shared.com/photo/NVJhtf9m/Dream_pic.html

And the last one -- was 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=castawaycay_nemo-1.jpg

Need to add "Isaiah" and the Disney Dream and date.


I am hoping you can use the images or find them for yourself.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I am currently taking requests for *my own DISigns only*. (See DISigns photobucket link or the FAQs link; both are in my signature line)
ETA:
I use MSWord and paint, for whoever was asking about programs.  I find it's not so much what program as how you use it.


----------



## DAPford

Dear Cruisecrasher- 


I am so far behind that i dont know if you will even see this but heres hoping for some pixie dust 
The New years Eve Mickey head with the Ford family on it for the dreams dec 29-jan3  cruise thank you in advance


----------



## mousetrip

cruisecrasher said:


> I make my own DISigns, feel free to poke around my photobucket www.photobucket.com/DCLrequests and www.photobucket.com/DISigns
> I will personalize any of my designs as well as make new things.



I'm so excited to have found this thread!  I've been fretting for 3 months about how I might decorate 6 doors since my mother in law told us they were giving us a cruise on the Dream this Feb!!  Talk about Disney MAGIC - am I right that you do this out of the goodness of your heart?  That is magical.  And makes me want to cry for gratitude for someone like you to help a stranger make their vacation special.  We have never been on the DCL and who knows when/if we'll ever go again, so I want to make it as amazing and memorable as possible.  But I feel bad asking for all of these.  Can I do SOMETHING?  Or just pay it forward at my earliest opportunity?  I am new at this and am just now digging deep on these threads, so please tell me how to be a gracious fellow-cruiser!  

And here goes, this is what I need, and please tell me if it is too many!  For some I will give a vague request because I haven't had time to sort through all the designs you guys have made, you'll know better than I what would suit, but these are for door magnets...

One door is:

Tony - Wall E - with the name Tony (you could turn the Y into an E to make it fun, whatever you think!)  (Tony is 42)
Donald on the beach or somewhere, or the slide?  for Jennifer (age 37)
Meara age 8, loves everything... I know she'd love the breakfast scene with the mickey pancake...that girl can put away the pancakes and she is already wondering if there will be mickey pancakes on the ship!

Then next door is:
One magnet with the names Jed and Renee, two 50 year old lovebirds who don't have kids, but are both retired elementary teachers. Something romantic?

5 different pirate themed mickey heads (any characters) with one of these names each, or they can all be the same, whatever is easiest for you:
Amy
Sealah
David
Tyler
Eli

Next door is:
One magnet with the names Jack and Nancy, they're in the 70's, something romantic again?  Nancy is almost blind, so if the letters could contrast with the background that would be great, she can see if they are big and different enough...

Next door is:
One magnet with the names Nancy and Jim, perhaps the ship with fireworks?  Anything will be fine though.  (Is it bad, I almost suggested you use GRUMPY for Jim! haha, that's between us....)  But Jim wrote the check for this so maybe we'll make him Prince Charming?  

And the last one is:
4 magnets, pirate themed?  I don't know, whatever you think!  Not crazy about princesses though...  
Jodi (the mom)
Ryan( the dad)
Brody (9 yo boy)
Brylie (6 yo girl)

If it's too much just say!  I just know that for my in-laws to have paid for this trip must have set them back a fortune and I just want to make as big an effort as I can to show my appreciation and help them and everyone enjoy every moment!!  I am hoping to sneak up to the rooms before everyone else to put these on the doors before they get there! 

Thanks is not enough!  You are an   whoever answers this!  Maybe it could even be split up between all you gifted creative people!

Jennifer Roberts
Columbia, MO (about as far away from an ocean as one can get in this country!)

ps- I just reread and didn't want you to think I thought you were actually making the MAGNETS themselves!


----------



## jilljill

mousetrip said:


> I'm so excited to have found this thread!  I've been fretting for 3 months about how I might decorate 6 doors since my mother in law told us they were giving us a cruise on the Dream this Feb!!  Talk about Disney MAGIC - am I right that you do this out of the goodness of your heart?  That is magical.  And makes me want to cry for gratitude for someone like you to help a stranger make their vacation special.  We have never been on the DCL and who knows when/if we'll ever go again, so I want to make it as amazing and memorable as possible.  But I feel bad asking for all of these.  Can I do SOMETHING?  Or just pay it forward at my earliest opportunity?  I am new at this and am just now digging deep on these threads, so please tell me how to be a gracious fellow-cruiser!


All DISigners on the boards do the designs out of the goodness of their heart and never charge a thing for their talent and creativity.  I'm sure they will all agree with me in saying that it's a 'pay it forward' reward.


----------



## mousetrip

Well, it is MAGICAL and I will start looking for opportunities to do so!  Thanks Jill Jill...


----------



## cruisecrasher

DAPford said:


> Dear Cruisecrasher-
> 
> 
> I am so far behind that i dont know if you will even see this but heres hoping for some pixie dust
> The New years Eve Mickey head with the Ford family on it for the dreams dec 29-jan3  cruise thank you in advance






Not the most last minute I've done, but close!


----------



## DAPford

YOU ARE AMAZING !!!!! SO GRATEFUL 


Thank you so much ! Happy New Years !


----------



## shireenordway

Thank you these are really cute and my kids will love them.  This is our first cruise and my first time making these.  Do you have some instructions?  Should I print on card stock?  Print as prictures?  Thanks for you help!




cruisecrasher said:


> and one I already had in my folders:


----------



## shireenordway

This is awsome!  We are going on the Wonder same cruise but January 15th
Could it say captain Gavin and crew!

Thank you!





cruisecrasher said:


> S'okay and here you go!


----------



## mousetrip

You might be overwhelmed right now, I see lots of requests!!  Just let me know when you have a chance, thanks in advance, there's not enough Mickey Bars in the world for you DISigners! 



mousetrip said:


> I'm so excited to have found this thread!  I've been fretting for 3 months about how I might decorate 6 doors since my mother in law told us they were giving us a cruise on the Dream this Feb!!  Talk about Disney MAGIC - am I right that you do this out of the goodness of your heart?  That is magical.  And makes me want to cry for gratitude for someone like you to help a stranger make their vacation special.  We have never been on the DCL and who knows when/if we'll ever go again, so I want to make it as amazing and memorable as possible.  But I feel bad asking for all of these.  Can I do SOMETHING?  Or just pay it forward at my earliest opportunity?  I am new at this and am just now digging deep on these threads, so please tell me how to be a gracious fellow-cruiser!
> 
> And here goes, this is what I need, and please tell me if it is too many!  For some I will give a vague request because I haven't had time to sort through all the designs you guys have made, you'll know better than I what would suit, but these are for door magnets...
> 
> One door is:
> 
> Tony - Wall E - with the name Tony (you could turn the Y into an E to make it fun, whatever you think!)  (Tony is 42)
> Donald on the beach or somewhere, or the slide?  for Jennifer (age 37)
> Meara age 8, loves everything... I know she'd love the breakfast scene with the mickey pancake...that girl can put away the pancakes and she is already wondering if there will be mickey pancakes on the ship!
> 
> Then next door is:
> One magnet with the names Jed and Renee, two 50 year old lovebirds who don't have kids, but are both retired elementary teachers. Something romantic?
> 
> 5 different pirate themed mickey heads (any characters) with one of these names each, or they can all be the same, whatever is easiest for you:
> Amy
> Sealah
> David
> Tyler
> Eli
> 
> Next door is:
> One magnet with the names Jack and Nancy, they're in the 70's, something romantic again?  Nancy is almost blind, so if the letters could contrast with the background that would be great, she can see if they are big and different enough...
> 
> Next door is:
> One magnet with the names Nancy and Jim, perhaps the ship with fireworks?  Anything will be fine though.  (Is it bad, I almost suggested you use GRUMPY for Jim! haha, that's between us....)  But Jim wrote the check for this so maybe we'll make him Prince Charming?
> 
> And the last one is:
> 4 magnets, pirate themed?  I don't know, whatever you think!  Not crazy about princesses though...
> Jodi (the mom)
> Ryan( the dad)
> Brody (9 yo boy)
> Brylie (6 yo girl)
> 
> If it's too much just say!  I just know that for my in-laws to have paid for this trip must have set them back a fortune and I just want to make as big an effort as I can to show my appreciation and help them and everyone enjoy every moment!!  I am hoping to sneak up to the rooms before everyone else to put these on the doors before they get there!
> 
> Thanks is not enough!  You are an   whoever answers this!  Maybe it could even be split up between all you gifted creative people!
> 
> Jennifer Roberts
> Columbia, MO (about as far away from an ocean as one can get in this country!)
> 
> ps- I just reread and didn't want you to think I thought you were actually making the MAGNETS themselves!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mousetrip said:


> You might be overwhelmed right now, I see lots of requests!!  Just let me know when you have a chance, thanks in advance, there's not enough Mickey Bars in the world for you DISigners!



I'm working my way through your list it just may take a few days.  On that note, I do not have the Mickey waffle breakfast design (Jordak's) but can do pretty nearly any princess.


----------



## cruisecrasher

shireenordway said:


> Thank you these are really cute and my kids will love them.  This is our first cruise and my first time making these.  Do you have some instructions?  Should I print on card stock?  Print as prictures?  Thanks for you help!



I usually print after opening in paint.  They usually just fit on 8 1/2 x 11 card stock (then laminate or not and magnets on the back) or right on magnet paper (which I think is easier, though more expensive).  The most important things for me are checking it all fits (sometimes fit to page cuts off the edges, sometimes not) in print preview and using "best" for the quality setting (unless I'm printing a test page, then I go for draft.)


----------



## cruisecrasher

mousetrip said:


> I'm so excited to have found this thread!  I've been fretting for 3 months about how I might decorate 6 doors since my mother in law told us they were giving us a cruise on the Dream this Feb!!  Talk about Disney MAGIC - am I right that you do this out of the goodness of your heart?  That is magical.  And makes me want to cry for gratitude for someone like you to help a stranger make their vacation special.  We have never been on the DCL and who knows when/if we'll ever go again, so I want to make it as amazing and memorable as possible.  But I feel bad asking for all of these.  Can I do SOMETHING?  Or just pay it forward at my earliest opportunity?  I am new at this and am just now digging deep on these threads, so please tell me how to be a gracious fellow-cruiser!
> 
> And here goes, this is what I need, and please tell me if it is too many!  For some I will give a vague request because I haven't had time to sort through all the designs you guys have made, you'll know better than I what would suit, but these are for door magnets...
> 
> One door is:
> 
> Tony - Wall E - with the name Tony (you could turn the Y into an E to make it fun, whatever you think!)  (Tony is 42)
> Donald on the beach or somewhere, or the slide?  for Jennifer (age 37)
> Meara age 8, loves everything... I know she'd love the breakfast scene with the mickey pancake...that girl can put away the pancakes and she is already wondering if there will be mickey pancakes on the ship!
> 
> Then next door is:
> One magnet with the names Jed and Renee, two 50 year old lovebirds who don't have kids, but are both retired elementary teachers. Something romantic?



First Set!












Second set to come...


----------



## cruisecrasher

mousetrip said:


> 5 different pirate themed mickey heads (any characters) with one of these names each, or they can all be the same, whatever is easiest for you:
> Amy
> Sealah
> David
> Tyler
> Eli
> 
> Next door is:
> One magnet with the names Jack and Nancy, they're in the 70's, something romantic again?  Nancy is almost blind, so if the letters could contrast with the background that would be great, she can see if they are big and different enough...
> 
> Next door is:
> One magnet with the names Nancy and Jim, perhaps the ship with fireworks?  Anything will be fine though.  (Is it bad, I almost suggested you use GRUMPY for Jim! haha, that's between us....)  But Jim wrote the check for this so maybe we'll make him Prince Charming?



Second set!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mousetrip said:


> And the last one is:
> 4 magnets, pirate themed?  I don't know, whatever you think!  Not crazy about princesses though...
> Jodi (the mom)
> Ryan( the dad)
> Brody (9 yo boy)
> Brylie (6 yo girl)
















Think I'll take a short break then get to the other requests!


----------



## cruisecrasher

jilljill said:


> All DISigners on the boards do the designs out of the goodness of their heart and never charge a thing for their talent and creativity.  I'm sure they will all agree with me in saying that it's a 'pay it forward' reward.



Certainly!  Anyway you can think to spread the pixie dust!


----------



## cruisecrasher

shireenordway said:


> This is awsome!  We are going on the Wonder same cruise but January 15th
> Could it say captain Gavin and crew!
> 
> Thank you!






You're very welcome!

Okay, so I couldn't resist DISigning more for you guys!  Especially when DD is obligingly taking an extra long nap.


----------



## mousetrip

Thank you Cruise Crasher!!
My pancake eater (Meara) says her favorite princess is Ariel.
So I will start thinking about making these... so I need some good printer paper, perhaps cardstock?  and the magnetic tape...Sounds like strong magnets are needed with all the paint on the doors... I will keep researching this.  Would be a shame for all this work to go into them and then find that they don't stick!
Thank you thank you!
Jennifer


----------



## Hokeysmoke

Here are a couple of "blank" designs that anyone is free to use.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Hokeysmoke said:


> Here are a couple of "blank" designs that anyone is free to use.



Cool!  I like the Lego pirate ship.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Cruisecatcher- Could you also do the ballet minnie for me? My daughter's name is Carrington. Thanks!


----------



## cctimmom

Hi... would you mind doing a Mickey Pancake with the name Timmy
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/...seCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/th_MearaMH.png


and the Minnie Ballerina with the name Catherine
http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...Requests/?action=view&current=BalletKeren.png


THANK YOU!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

I've been searching for a template, but couldn't find one for this - First Anniversary Disney Dream Cruise (Jan 26-29,2012).  Thought maybe I could find a design to be altered, from the first anniversary of the Magic or Wonder, but didn't find one.  Suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## mousetrip

cruisecrasher said:


> Think I'll take a short break then get to the other requests!



Thank you SO much Cruise Crasher!!  I love the waffle and Ton E!!  So fun!  You are so sweet to do this for us!  Thank you thank you!!!!
Jennifer


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisneyDream2B said:


> I've been searching for a template, but couldn't find one for this - First Anniversary Disney Dream Cruise (Jan 26-29,2012).  Thought maybe I could find a design to be altered, from the first anniversary of the Magic or Wonder, but didn't find one.  Suggestions?
> Thanks



If you have a sPecific idea or even not I can make something personalized for you.  I don't know if people did magnets on their doors back as far as that.  Certainly the first of these threads is dated 2007, so that's way too late for the first anniversary sailings.


----------



## ptmmg

Hi Cruisecrasher,
I was wondering if you could design a couple of magnets
all first time cruisers on the Disney Dream Feb. 19, 2012

Gracie (loves tinkerbell)
Joey (loves pirates)
Katie (Loves minnie)
Sam  ( loves Mickey)

Thanks soo much!!


----------



## shanie17

HI!! Im leaving for our first cruise ever on Feb 5th to Mexican riviera and Im trying to figure out magnets.
Do I purchase them here? Do I print them at home?
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, Shannon


----------



## DisneyDream2B

cruisecrasher said:


> If you have a sPecific idea or even not I can make something personalized for you.  I don't know if people did magnets on their doors back as far as that.  Certainly the first of these threads is dated 2007, so that's way too late for the first anniversary sailings.




That would be so wonderful!   I was thinking about the Dream on the water with fireworks - daytime rather than nighttime when the pirates fireworks are shown.    Then some text indicating this is the First Anniversary of the Disney Dream, with the cruise dates- January 26-29, 2012.  
Would this be too complex?  I would be very happy with something simpler.  We are just thrilled to be going on the Dream in about a month!
Thank you!


----------



## cemebro

Hello Cruisecrasher,
I really love the yellow mickey heads with the mickey and minnie pirates!
We are going on our first cruise in May and if it is possible for you to make some for us we would sincerely appreciate it.
Mike DH
Cindy DW
Brogan 15yr DD


----------



## cruisecrasher

mousetrip said:


> Thank you Cruise Crasher!!
> My pancake eater (Meara) says her favorite princess is Ariel.
> So I will start thinking about making these... so I need some good printer paper, perhaps cardstock?  and the magnetic tape...Sounds like strong magnets are needed with all the paint on the doors... I will keep researching this.  Would be a shame for all this work to go into them and then find that they don't stick!
> Thank you thank you!
> Jennifer



And for the Ariel/waffle fan!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Buckeye Princess said:


> Cruisecatcher- Could you also do the ballet minnie for me? My daughter's name is Carrington. Thanks!






Cool!  My DD has a little friend with the same name, but her's is "Kerrington"


----------



## cruisecrasher

cctimmom said:


> Hi... would you mind doing a Mickey Pancake with the name Timmy
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/...seCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/th_MearaMH.png
> 
> 
> and the Minnie Ballerina with the name Catherine
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...Requests/?action=view&current=BalletKeren.png
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ptmmg said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> I was wondering if you could design a couple of magnets
> all first time cruisers on the Disney Dream Feb. 19, 2012
> 
> Gracie (loves tinkerbell)
> Joey (loves pirates)
> Katie (Loves minnie)
> Sam  ( loves Mickey)
> 
> Thanks soo much!!
















And DD is up from nap...I'll pick up from middle of page 111 requests.


----------



## ptmmg

cruisecrasher said:


> And DD is up from nap...I'll pick up from middle of page 111 requests.



perfect thanks so much!!!


----------



## ptmmg

does anybody have any Red sox or Patriots magnets i could copy ?


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Cruisecrasher - LOVING your work!  When you have time please....

I love the Mickey Heads with the Characters outside of them.  

Could you please make these four:

Bobby - Timon from Lion King
Jill - Dory from Finding Nemo
Kristy - Dopey
Jake - Eeyore

Thanks so much!


----------



## jilljill

shanie17 said:


> HI!! Im leaving for our first cruise ever on Feb 5th to Mexican riviera and Im trying to figure out magnets.
> Do I purchase them here? Do I print them at home?
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks, Shannon



All designs you see here are done free of charge.  You will just save the image to your computer and then print them any way that you want.


----------



## shireenordway

When you say they fit on that size of card stock are they that big?  Or should I print them at like a 4 x 6 size?  Sorry very new to this?



cruisecrasher said:


> I usually print after opening in paint.  They usually just fit on 8 1/2 x 11 card stock (then laminate or not and magnets on the back) or right on magnet paper (which I think is easier, though more expensive).  The most important things for me are checking it all fits (sometimes fit to page cuts off the edges, sometimes not) in print preview and using "best" for the quality setting (unless I'm printing a test page, then I go for draft.)


----------



## cruisecrasher

shireenordway said:


> When you say they fit on that size of card stock are they that big?  Or should I print them at like a 4 x 6 size?  Sorry very new to this?



That's the biggest you can print them without stretching/skewing of the image.  I really don't know how small you can shrink it and be happy with the level of detail.  It'll depend on your printer, it's settings and how picky you are.  Ideally, you'd print it on an 8 1/2" x 11"


----------



## shanie17

I cant believe this is done out of the kindness of  your heart! <3

Cruisecrasher,if you  have time,can you make me some???
I have a girl,10 Corrina (maybe something soccer related?)
a girl Bridget,8
and a son Grant 6 ( maybe something baseball)

Surprise me! Our last name is Edwards

Only if you have time.Im so grateful!!! 

Shanie 17


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisneyDream2B said:


> That would be so wonderful!   I was thinking about the Dream on the water with fireworks - daytime rather than nighttime when the pirates fireworks are shown.    Then some text indicating this is the First Anniversary of the Disney Dream, with the cruise dates- January 26-29, 2012.
> Would this be too complex?  I would be very happy with something simpler.  We are just thrilled to be going on the Dream in about a month!
> Thank you!



Will this work?




Obviously with a different name...


----------



## cruisecrasher

cemebro said:


> Hello Cruisecrasher,
> I really love the yellow mickey heads with the mickey and minnie pirates!
> We are going on our first cruise in May and if it is possible for you to make some for us we would sincerely appreciate it.
> Mike DH
> Cindy DW
> Brogan 15yr DD













All for tonight.  See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## milliepie

ptmmg said:


> does anybody have any Red sox or Patriots magnets i could copy ?



Yes.


----------



## LaLaDisney

cruisecrasher-Wow! These look great! If you have time (and if it exists) could you do a Mickey head with USC (University of Southern California) in it?

Also if you could do a magnet with the Dream in the background with our last name: Soqui and January 12-15, 2012?

Thanks so much!


----------



## JLitfin

Cruisecrasher,
Would you please make us a couple of mickey and minnie pirates, I love your designs.  Thanks, we will be sailing on the Magic, Feb. 4th.

Mickey pirate - Matt 
Minnie pirate - Jean


----------



## cemebro

Thank you so much! You are awesome!!


----------



## JBeanBunny

Zandy595 said:


> The Dream has Sorcerer Mickey on the stern.  I don't know what/who the Fantasy will have.



It's Dumbo!!! Disney just released photos on their blog of Dumbo painting "Fantasy"


----------



## JBeanBunny

I'm cruising with my DM and DF on the Dream 01/22-01/26 and my mom really wants magnets!! If anyone's available, I'd like one for each of our names- they don't have to match, and they can be whatever style...

Karyn - the rainbow bird Kevin from "Up"
Michael - Dumbo or Aladdin
Jillian - Princess Aurora wearing her BLUE dress (Please, Please!) or Alice or Figment if you can't find a blue-dressed Aurora

If anyone has the time, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## JWBmom

Cruisecrasher,
Would you please make one with a picture of the Magic, either at sea or just off a beach with the words:
That Fantasy can't steal our Magic 
March 30,2012


Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Cartersmum

I love the Mickey Ears!

Could you make a few for me and my family?

Luca (Mickey Pirate)
Carter (Mickey Pirate)
Joel (Mickey Pirate)
Leslie (Minnie Pirate)

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

JBeanBunny said:


> I'm cruising with my DM and DF on the Dream 01/22-01/26 and my mom really wants magnets!! If anyone's available, I'd like one for each of our names- they don't have to match, and they can be whatever style...
> 
> Karyn - the rainbow bird Kevin from "Up"
> Michael - Dumbo or Aladdin
> Jillian - Princess Aurora wearing her BLUE dress (Please, Please!) or Alice or Figment if you can't find a blue-dressed Aurora
> 
> If anyone has the time, I'd appreciate it!



Some from me.


----------



## ptmmg

I loved the Red Sod and Patroits Magnets!!! can anybody doa Bruins  and Celtics magnets?
Thanks


----------



## milliepie

ptmmg said:


> I loved the Red Sod and Patroits Magnets!!! can anybody doa Bruins  and Celtics magnets?
> Thanks



I have a Bruins, but not sure if I have a Celtics.  I'm sure I do, but I can't find it right now.  I'll search for it later when I get home.


----------



## ptmmg

that looks awesome but I should have been more clear the Boston Bruins Hockey  but thanks for trying!!!!


----------



## milliepie

ptmmg said:


> that looks awesome but I should have been more clear the Boston Bruins Hockey  but thanks for trying!!!!



Not a problem.  I have a whole folder full of sports heads.  I have a few hockey, but not that one.  I can put one together for you later if you like.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Hi we are taking our Son and wife on there first Disney Dream Cruise. There name are Megan and Jay. Does anyone have designs with either Chip & Dale for Megan. and Nightmare Before Xmas for Jay. Any help you can give me will be great. txs


----------



## ptmmg

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.  I have a whole folder full of sports heads.  I have a few hockey, but not that one.  I can put one together for you later if you like.



that would be awesome thanks soo much!!!


----------



## itutorfortravel

Just wondered if anyone has any cool designs for the Fantasy?

We are sailing over Easter and I'd love to have a few magnets for our trip...they always make it SO easy to find out cabin! Plus, they're just plain cute!!!


----------



## JBeanBunny

milliepie said:


> Some from me.



I adore these! Thank you very much!


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

Given the immediacy of this request, I'm re- posting this on behalf of someone else:

XMom
I know I am late and don't expect an answer, but I was wondering if anyone could give me a DISign for my daughter? We leave for a cruise on the Wonder on Monday to celebrate her birthday. She will be turning 4 after we return. Here are her stats:

Cruising the Wonder
Turning 4
Her name is Xoey
She loves the princesses and Minnie

Thanks in advance!!

Post page here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852375

Profile page here:
http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=283636

Hopefully someone can help.

Ex Techie


----------



## wickesy

Hi Milliepie,

Would you be able to do a Disney Fantasy version of this one for me?





Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.  I have a whole folder full of sports heads.  I have a few hockey, but not that one.  I can put one together for you later if you like.



Milliepie,
In your archive, do you have any Pittsburgh Penguins heads?   Is there a link to your sports folder?

Thank you so much for sharing your talent!   My family very much appreciates it!


----------



## milliepie

ptmmg said:


> that would be awesome thanks soo much!!!



Hope this works for you.


----------



## cctimmom

Love it!  Go bruins!


----------



## ptmmg

milliepie said:


> Hope this works for you.



OMG that is perfect!!!!!!!!
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## ptmmg

going through a designers photobucket for ideas and saw couple of magnets with my kids name on them that I could use. Can I just use those instead of bothering the designer to make up new ones. what is the protocol??


----------



## cruisecrasher

Sunshineminnie said:


> Cruisecrasher - LOVING your work!  When you have time please....
> 
> I love the Mickey Heads with the Characters outside of them.
> 
> Could you please make these four:
> 
> Bobby - Timon from Lion King
> Jill - Dory from Finding Nemo
> Kristy - Dopey
> Jake - Eeyore
> 
> Thanks so much!
















As you wish!


----------



## cruisecrasher

shanie17 said:


> I cant believe this is done out of the kindness of  your heart! <3
> 
> Cruisecrasher,if you  have time,can you make me some???
> I have a girl,10 Corrina (maybe something soccer related?)
> a girl Bridget,8
> and a son Grant 6 ( maybe something baseball)
> 
> Surprise me! Our last name is Edwards
> 
> Only if you have time.Im so grateful!!!
> 
> Shanie 17



When people say surprise me, they get one of my favorite obscure characters 
for example, Oswald:






or Clarabelle


----------



## cruisecrasher

LaLaDisney said:


> cruisecrasher-Wow! These look great! If you have time (and if it exists) could you do a Mickey head with USC (University of Southern California) in it?
> 
> Also if you could do a magnet with the Dream in the background with our last name: Soqui and January 12-15, 2012?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Given how soon you sail, I don't know if I'll get around to the USC one in time.


----------



## cruisecrasher

JLitfin said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> Would you please make us a couple of mickey and minnie pirates, I love your designs.  Thanks, we will be sailing on the Magic, Feb. 4th.
> 
> Mickey pirate - Matt
> Minnie pirate - Jean


----------



## cruisecrasher

JWBmom said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> Would you please make one with a picture of the Magic, either at sea or just off a beach with the words:
> That Fantasy can't steal our Magic
> March 30,2012
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!



I only do requests with personalization.  What would you like on this?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cartersmum said:


> I love the Mickey Ears!
> 
> Could you make a few for me and my family?
> 
> Luca (Mickey Pirate)
> Carter (Mickey Pirate)
> Joel (Mickey Pirate)
> Leslie (Minnie Pirate)
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ptmmg said:


> going through a designers photobucket for ideas and saw couple of magnets with my kids name on them that I could use. Can I just use those instead of bothering the designer to make up new ones. what is the protocol??



If it's mine you're more than welcome to them, pretty sure that's how the others feel as well.


----------



## cruisecrasher

extechie rbd/wdt said:


> Given the immediacy of this request, I'm re- posting this on behalf of someone else:
> 
> XMom
> I know I am late and don't expect an answer, but I was wondering if anyone could give me a DISign for my daughter? We leave for a cruise on the Wonder on Monday to celebrate her birthday. She will be turning 4 after we return. Here are her stats:
> 
> Cruising the Wonder
> Turning 4
> Her name is Xoey
> She loves the princesses and Minnie
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Post page here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852375
> 
> Profile page here:
> http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=283636
> 
> Hopefully someone can help.
> 
> Ex Techie



Filled this request.


----------



## flyingcat2003

Anyone have any cool ideas for the 2012 Christmas Cruise on the Dream? (12/23-12/28)

Brian-Donald Duck
Cade- Chip and Dale
Amy-Mickey or Minnie


----------



## ge0rgette2

ahhh - great for my tshirts!! Could you change the names for me please 

Image is --Mickey head, brown, like above - pirate

I need 
Male - John
Female - Georgette
Male - Sean
Female - Caitlin

or if you could please - Mickey head with pirate in the middle with above names (without the blue background, like the earth) - Thanks!

I'm making tee's for our upcoming cruise - would be great to wear going on board and maybe pirate night ... thanks!!!!

Happy New Year!


----------



## JLitfin

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks I love it


----------



## cruisecrasher

itutorfortravel said:


> Just wondered if anyone has any cool designs for the Fantasy?
> 
> We are sailing over Easter and I'd love to have a few magnets for our trip...they always make it SO easy to find out cabin! Plus, they're just plain cute!!!






Only thing I've done so far...have any ideas?


----------



## cruisecrasher

ge0rgette2 said:


> ahhh - great for my tshirts!! Could you change the names for me please
> 
> Image is --Mickey head, brown, like above - pirate
> 
> I need
> Male - John
> Female - Georgette
> Male - Sean
> Female - Caitlin
> 
> or if you could please - Mickey head with pirate in the middle with above names (without the blue background, like the earth) - Thanks!
> 
> I'm making tee's for our upcoming cruise - would be great to wear going on board and maybe pirate night ... thanks!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year!



Do you prefer the ocean waves background or the Parchment with swirls?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Whichever you'd prefer... I think the brownish is just fine.

You just use your judgement - i'm not picky!  appreciative not picky


----------



## Cruella 66

Jordak, I want to thank you very much one more time.  My kids' all loved the magnets you personalized for them as did my dad.  You also had a lot of compliments from people looking at our door.  

I hope you'll still be doing this in June 2013, our next cruise.  

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Cindy


----------



## shanie17

cruisecrasher said:


> When people say surprise me, they get one of my favorite obscure characters
> for example, Oswald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Clarabelle



OMG!!!! I am so grateful!!!Thank you so much!!! They are so amazing and you are so talented!!!!! Many Many thanks Cruisecrasher!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

JohnsonsFour said:


> Milliepie,
> In your archive, do you have any Pittsburgh Penguins heads?   Is there a link to your sports folder?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your talent!   My family very much appreciates it!



Here is the direct link to my sports mh folder and a copy of the Penguins mh.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3Fe0Y1AC/Sport_ballteam_Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## XMom

I just wanted to say a big thank you to Jordak. Although he is technically not on the boards anymore, a few Disers helped me get in touch with him and he did some wonderful DISigns for me. Ex-Techie and Mindi can help you get ahold of him or if you PM me I can give you his e-mail address or blog.

Thanks again Jordak!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

XMom said:


> I just wanted to say a big thank you to Jordak. Although he is technically not on the boards anymore, a few Disers helped me get in touch with him and he did some wonderful DISigns for me. Ex-Techie and Mindi can help you get ahold of him or if you PM me I can give you his e-mail address or blog.
> 
> Thanks again Jordak!



So glad it worked out for you!  Have a great cruise!


----------



## wickesy

cruisecrasher said:


> Only thing I've done so far...have any ideas?



I would love to have that one with 'March 31, 2012' and 'Maiden Voyage' on it please.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

milliepie said:


> Here is the direct link to my sports mh folder and a copy of the Penguins mh.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3Fe0Y1AC/Sport_ballteam_Mickey_Heads.html



Fantastic!   Thank you so much!


----------



## TeamH5

CruiseCrasher:
 I saw quite a few of your DISigns I'd like to have personalized if you could...

The Mickey head with Mickey pirate with 'BEN' in the ear

The Mickey head with Minnie Pirate with "Tiana" for one, and a 2nd with "Jacinda" on it.  

The Mickey head with Ariel on it with 'Jacinda' in the ear, and if there's room to say it's her 5th Birthday, then Awesome!  

The Mickey head with Jasmine on it, And 'Tiana' in the ear and with her 5th birthay as well. That would be great!

I LOVED the Mickey head you made for the Maiden Voyage to Hawaii,  the gold one with all the jewels and swirls.. Could you personalize that for the Dream 4 day cruise January 15-19th 2012?  CC and Nassau.  I just love that design and want to use it for the front page of my scrapbook. 

I know I just asked for a TON, Lol,  but THANK YOU!!!!   There's more, but so far this is mainly stuff I want to take with on the cruise.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

cruisecrasher said:


> As you wish!



They are even more incredible than I ever could have imagined!  You are so talented!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  And have a happy, happy New Year too!  You deserve the best!


----------



## ge0rgette2

cruisecrasher said:


> Do you prefer the ocean waves background or the Parchment with swirls?



Whichever you'd prefer - I like the parchment... Didn't realize the other was ocean - you do what ever is easier!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Milliepie: I love your sports ears. Could you possibly make me one for San Diego Chargers with Donald Duck?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Patrickprincess

Glitzytraveller said:


> Milliepie: I love your sports ears. Could you possibly make me one for San Diego Chargers with Donald Duck?  Thank you so much.


hi i love your sports ears could you make one with the seattle mariners with belle and the beast?  thanks


----------



## Cartersmum

cruisecrasher said:


>




Thanks so muck


----------



## cnktruitt

cruisecrasher said:


>






Oh my........I am soooooooEmbarrassed!  I got so busy with the holidays that I forgot to check in on my request.  This is perfect Thank you, Thank you so much!!!

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## TeamH5

Do you have a place where your DISigns are saved sans font??  I have a couple of Disney fonts on my computer, I could input my own fonts if I could download the blank DISigns...


----------



## mousetrip

cruisecrasher said:


> And for the Ariel/waffle fan!



Well Cruise Crasher would you look at that??  What a surprise!  I worked all weekend and then just needed to unwind with some Disney friends and I found these, you didn't have to do that, but I'm so glad you did!  They are BEAUTIFUL, thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ge0rgette2 said:


> ahhh - great for my tshirts!! Could you change the names for me please
> 
> Image is --Mickey head, brown, like above - pirate
> 
> I need
> Male - John
> Female - Georgette
> Male - Sean
> Female - Caitlin
> 
> or if you could please - Mickey head with pirate in the middle with above names (without the blue background, like the earth) - Thanks!
> 
> I'm making tee's for our upcoming cruise - would be great to wear going on board and maybe pirate night ... thanks!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year!
















Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

JLitfin said:


> Thanks I love it


Welcome!


shanie17 said:


> OMG!!!! I am so grateful!!!Thank you so much!!! They are so amazing and you are so talented!!!!! Many Many thanks Cruisecrasher!!!!!!


Welcome!


Sunshineminnie said:


> They are even more incredible than I ever could have imagined!  You are so talented!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  And have a happy, happy New Year too!  You deserve the best!


Welcome!


Cartersmum said:


> Thanks so muck


Welcome!


cnktruitt said:


> Oh my........I am soooooooEmbarrassed!  I got so busy with the holidays that I forgot to check in on my request.  This is perfect Thank you, Thank you so much!!!
> I hope you had a wonderful Christmas & Happy New Year


Welcome!


mousetrip said:


> Well Cruise Crasher would you look at that??  What a surprise!  I worked all weekend and then just needed to unwind with some Disney friends and I found these, you didn't have to do that, but I'm so glad you did!  They are BEAUTIFUL, thank you so much!


You're more than welcome! And Last but not least:


TeamH5 said:


> Do you have a place where your DISigns are saved sans font??  I have a couple of Disney fonts on my computer, I could input my own fonts if I could download the blank DISigns...


I don't give out blanks, but if you check the FAQ link in my signature, you can check out both Milliepie's blanks and my completed magnets, I'm happy to personalize for you.


----------



## cruisecrasher

wickesy said:


> I would love to have that one with 'March 31, 2012' and 'Maiden Voyage' on it please.


----------



## gardengalB4

Hi cruisecrasher,
I know my mother would like a few magnets on our door (to help her find the room).
Could you make:image of a Mickey head with Dory-personalization:Betty
a mickey head w/ Tinker Bell:Laura
Thanks.
I love all the cool designs.
This will be my mom's first cruise.


----------



## TeamH5

cruisecrasher said:


> And Last but not least:
> 
> I don't give out blanks, but if you check the FAQ link in my signature, you can check out both Milliepie's blanks and my completed magnets, I'm happy to personalize for you.



Ok, that's cool.  Just thought I could take some time off your hands if you were busy doing a ton of designs! Lol

I'll stick with my original request then:

I saw quite a few of your DISigns I'd like to have personalized if you could...

The Mickey head with Mickey pirate with 'BEN' in the ear

The Mickey head with Minnie Pirate with: 
"Tiana" for one, and a 2nd with "Jacinda" on it.  

The Mickey head with Ariel on it with 'Jacinda' in the ear, and if there's room to say it's her 5th Birthday, then Awesome!  

The Mickey head with Jasmine on it, And 'Tiana' on it and with her 5th birthday as well. That would be great!

I LOVED the Mickey head you made for the Maiden Voyage to Hawaii, the gold one with all the jewels and swirls.. Could you personalize that for the Dream 4 day cruise January 15-19th 2012? CC and Nassau. I just love that design and want to use it for the front page of my scrapbook. 

I know I just asked for a TON, Lol, but THANK YOU!!!!  There's more, but so far this is mainly stuff I want to take with on the cruise.

THANK YOU!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TeamH5 said:


> CruiseCrasher:
> I saw quite a few of your DISigns I'd like to have personalized if you could...
> 
> The Mickey head with Mickey pirate with 'BEN' in the ear
> 
> The Mickey head with Minnie Pirate with "Tiana" for one, and a 2nd with "Jacinda" on it.
> 
> The Mickey head with Ariel on it with 'Jacinda' in the ear, and if there's room to say it's her 5th Birthday, then Awesome!
> 
> The Mickey head with Jasmine on it, And 'Tiana' in the ear and with her 5th birthay as well. That would be great!
> 
> I LOVED the Mickey head you made for the Maiden Voyage to Hawaii,  the gold one with all the jewels and swirls.. Could you personalize that for the Dream 4 day cruise January 15-19th 2012?  CC and Nassau.  I just love that design and want to use it for the front page of my scrapbook.
> 
> I know I just asked for a TON, Lol,  but THANK YOU!!!!   There's more, but so far this is mainly stuff I want to take with on the cruise.



















Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

gardengalB4 said:


> Hi cruisecrasher,
> I know my mother would like a few magnets on our door (to help her find the room).
> Could you make:image of a Mickey head with Dory-personalization:Betty
> a mickey head w/ Tinker Bell:Laura
> Thanks.
> I love all the cool designs.
> This will be my mom's first cruise.


----------



## milliepie

You're welcome.  

You all will probably see me this week more than usual because I'm off until next week! 

Check out the links in my signature for a plethora of blank designs and more!  Happy New Year!  



Glitzytraveller said:


> Milliepie: I love your sports ears. Could you possibly make me one for San Diego Chargers with Donald Duck?  Thank you so much.













Patrickprincess said:


> hi i love your sports ears could you make one with the seattle mariners with belle and the beast?  thanks


----------



## milliepie

ptmmg said:


> going through a designers photobucket for ideas and saw couple of magnets with my kids name on them that I could use. Can I just use those instead of bothering the designer to make up new ones. what is the protocol??



You are welcome to use anything that I have available in my files.


----------



## milliepie

wickesy said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Would you be able to do a Disney Fantasy version of this one for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I couldn't find a good quality graphic of the logo yet so I re-created this one.  I could have used the original one that I found, but it takes some time to clean it up and make it look good.  Hope this works for you.


----------



## wickesy

cruisecrasher said:


>



That's perfect, thank you.   Could I ask you to do a second one with the name 'Ray' on it please?



milliepie said:


> I couldn't find a good quality graphic of the logo yet so I re-created this one.  I could have used the original one that I found, but it takes some time to clean it up and make it look good.  Hope this works for you.



I can make that work, thank you.


----------



## Glitzytraveller

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You all will probably see me this week more than usual because I'm off until next week!
> 
> Check out the links in my signature for a plethora of blank designs and more!  Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  These are so great!  This will definitely get my DH into the door magnets I am bringing on our cruise.


----------



## Scotty69

wickesy said:


> That's perfect, thank you.   Could I ask you to do a second one with the name 'Ray' on it please?
> 
> 
> 
> I can make that work, thank you.



Thank you for asking for this disign. My name is David also and my wife and I will be on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy March 31, 2012. Hope you don't mind another cabin having the same magnet. My wife is going to ask if she can do one with her name on it (Kathy). Can't wait to meet everyone when we get on the ship.


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


>



This is Fabulous!!! Can you do one just like this with the name Kathy on it? We will also be on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy.Thank you so much for your wonderful disigns!


----------



## wickesy

Scotty69 said:


> Thank you for asking for this disign. My name is David also and my wife and I will be on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy March 31, 2012. Hope you don't mind another cabin having the same magnet.



I don't mind at all.  I'm actually going to be using it on the front of a polo shirt so look out for me on embarkation day. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone as well.


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You all will probably see me this week more than usual because I'm off until next week!
> 
> Check out the links in my signature for a plethora of blank designs and more!  Happy New Year!



Wow this is great you did a wonderfull job thanks so much and may the year new bring you peace joy and happness


----------



## tink too

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ickey Heads/?action=view&current=DavidMH2.png

Can I have this design with the name Siobhan please?

Your design is just adorable!


----------



## Scotty69

wickesy said:


> I don't mind at all.  I'm actually going to be using it on the front of a polo shirt so look out for me on embarkation day.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone as well.



We will look out for you. We have the 11 am check in time. We will have red shirts on with the DCL logo on the front. It says our Disney family vacation on it. On the back will have our last names ( Scott )


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You all will probably see me this week more than usual because I'm off until next week!
> 
> Check out the links in my signature for a plethora of blank designs and more!  Happy New Year!



Millipie,
Would you mind personalizing the disigns for me with the following names?
Tim, Ginger, Justin, Brooke with Disney Magic 2012 on the life preserver






This one with the same names and Disney Magic 2012 in between the clouds




Thanks!


----------



## madisonann2002

milliepie said:


> Here is the direct link to my sports mh folder and a copy of the Penguins mh.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3Fe0Y1AC/Sport_ballteam_Mickey_Heads.html



I would love a World Series 2011 with Mickey in a Cardinal uniform and the pink soccer ball with Madison writen in black on it please! We r cruising on June 2 2012!


----------



## ksloane

cruisecrasher said:


> If you want to request a personalized magnet (kids names, cruise info, etc.) you can search through my photobuckets and ask for a specific DISign.  Or you can ask for something I don't have and see what I may come up with for you (this takes considerably more time, sometimes days, or even weeks depending on complexity)
> Me:
> http://www.photobucket.com/dclrequests



I love several of your disigns and would love to have some personalized when you have time.

1. I love the ears with the ship in the middle and fireworks.  If you don't mind, I'd love one with Kimberly and one with Cameron (and no Happy New Year).

2. Rectangle. Looking from beach to ocean with ship in background. Phineas and Ferb are on the beach.  Just one that says Kimberly & Cameron Cruisin' Disney (or something similiar)

3. NY Corkboard - Starring Kimberly & Cameron, To Do: See the Statue of Liberty, Party like a Pirate, Pictures with Mickey & Friends, Gather Autographs

4. I've been Pixie Dusted sign: Instead of The ___ Family; Kimberly & Cameron

5. Could you do us Disney Magic License Plates? I really like the Dream one where the ship is sailing through the fireworks? (Kimberly & Cameron)

6. DCL Name Tags - Kimberly & Cameron (not first cruise)

7. Room Keys 06/17/2012 - 06/30/2012; One key that says something like Kimberly & Cameron's Back 2 Back Magical Cruises


I know this is a lot, and if you don't have time, that's ok. We don't need them until June so no hurry at all.  Thanks in advance for which ever you can do.

Kimberly


----------



## madisonann2002

Hello! I am sailing with my family and I love all the magnet ideas! I would love some made out of the mickey heads.
1st room 
Samantha (Daisy)
Bobby (Donald)
Henry (Mickey)
Cheyenne (Arora)

2nd room:
John (Goofy)
Judy (minnie)
Brandon (Pluto)

3rd room:
Kelly (Belle)
Savannah (Cinderella)
Madison (Mermaid)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sheafamily2010

Jordak can you please make me 3 of the characters peeking out of the portholes. Justin- Mickey Amy-Minnie and Emily-tinker bell for the Disney magic. And maybe a picture of the boat  with "the Shea family". Thank you


----------



## simbasmom2

Does anyone know how to get a personalized CD design?  I did a search for designs and didn't come up with anything.  I would love a design with - Disney Fantasy April 21-28, 2012 * First Eastern Carribean for the Fantasy*.  If anybody can DISign this I would be so grateful! I guess I will need sticker paper for this sort of thing, if anybody has any advice I would love it!!!


----------



## sparklechicks

Hi Millipie!  Your work is amazing and I am in need of help!  My husband is a die hard Cleveland Browns Fan and although they are painful to watch he still insists on keeping his season tickets.  We are going on the new Fantasy in June and I am hoping to see if you had a mickey ear's cleveland brown design?  His name is James...

TY so much


----------



## Blueyes87

I just had to commend you guys on all your hard work and great designs.  What you do is great.  Keep up the great work


----------



## milliepie

madisonann2002 said:


> I would love a World Series 2011 with Mickey in a Cardinal uniform and the pink soccer ball with Madison writen in black on it please! We r cruising on June 2 2012!



Here you go.


----------



## DisneyTiger

I am loving all of these designs! I was hoping I could get some name plates...

Jason (Mickey)
Talissa (Minnie)
Aubrey (Cinderella)
Brendan (Buzz)

Also, a family design for the Dream 2012 last name Becnel

Ideas??? Thanks so much


----------



## gydell

Can I please get this style with the name Carolyn?
http://dc340.4shared.com/img/R7cTpABD/s7/Carissa_princess_fill.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

wickesy said:


> That's perfect, thank you.   Could I ask you to do a second one with the name 'Ray' on it please?
> 
> 
> 
> I can make that work, thank you.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> This is Fabulous!!! Can you do one just like this with the name Kathy on it? We will also be on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy.Thank you so much for your wonderful disigns!


----------



## cruisecrasher

tink said:


> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ickey Heads/?action=view&current=DavidMH2.png
> 
> Can I have this design with the name Siobhan please?
> 
> Your design is just adorable!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Just wanted to say,Thanks Again . I'm printing and laminating my "You've just been "pixie dusted" magnets. They turned out great !    That was a great idea for fe's


----------



## cruisecrasher

ksloane said:


> I love several of your disigns and would love to have some personalized when you have time.
> 
> 1. I love the ears with the ship in the middle and fireworks.  If you don't mind, I'd love one with Kimberly and one with Cameron (and no Happy New Year).
> 
> 2. Rectangle. Looking from beach to ocean with ship in background. Phineas and Ferb are on the beach.  Just one that says Kimberly & Cameron Cruisin' Disney (or something similiar)
> 
> 3. NY Corkboard - Starring Kimberly & Cameron, To Do: See the Statue of Liberty, Party like a Pirate, Pictures with Mickey & Friends, Gather Autographs
> 
> 4. I've been Pixie Dusted sign: Instead of The ___ Family; Kimberly & Cameron
> 
> 5. Could you do us Disney Magic License Plates? I really like the Dream one where the ship is sailing through the fireworks? (Kimberly & Cameron)
> 
> 6. DCL Name Tags - Kimberly & Cameron (not first cruise)
> 
> 7. Room Keys 06/17/2012 - 06/30/2012; One key that says something like Kimberly & Cameron's Back 2 Back Magical Cruises
> 
> 
> I know this is a lot, and if you don't have time, that's ok. We don't need them until June so no hurry at all.  Thanks in advance for which ever you can do.
> 
> Kimberly


























As for the Plates, I'd love to but cannot change the ship on that one.


----------



## breakingd_awn

I'ts getting down to crunch time for us procrastinators Thank's Jordak for personalizing Millliepie's disign for me. DH is making wood cut-outs so I can decoupage the disign on. Hoping to make a cool looking ornament. It looks PERFECT in my mind...we'll see When I'm done I'll show the finished producet. Thanks again both of you


----------



## Jenscruise

Kinda last minute.. but if anyone can help??

Name tags with

Matt
Jen 
Kenzie
Mike
Kris 
Issy 
Spencer

WOULD BE MUCH appreciated!!

The kids are Kenzie, Issy and Spencer.. so if you have any other cute designs.. I would be so grateful!
I am not crafty, or very creative. Just going to print them on heavy stock paper and stick a magnet on the back,, but this is our FIRST cruise ever so it would be great!

Thank You!


----------



## madisonann2002

milliepie said:


> here you go.



thank you so much they r great! I was looking thru ur l-m folder and i was wondering if you could possibly make me some more?!?!
Madison-justin beiber
cheyenne-justin beiber or aurora
savannah-cinderella
kelly-belle
judy-tinkerbell
sheena-tinkerbell
brandon-goofy
samantha-daisy
bobby- harley davidson or donald
henry-mickey
thanks again and your work is wonderful!


----------



## sissy_ib

Does anyone have one that looks like a map for the Eastern Caribbean?


----------



## gydell

Cruise Crasher -

Is it possible for you to do the cut out name with the princesses in the back ground? The name I need is Carolyn. Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

madisonann2002 said:


> Hello! I am sailing with my family and I love all the magnet ideas! I would love some made out of the mickey heads.
> 1st room
> Samantha (Daisy)
> Bobby (Donald)
> Henry (Mickey)
> Cheyenne (Arora)
> 2nd room:
> John (Goofy)
> Judy (minnie)
> Brandon (Pluto)
> 3rd room:
> Kelly (Belle)
> Savannah (Cinderella)
> Madison (Mermaid)
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mousetrip

Could one of you possibly design a John Deere Mickey head or something to that effect with the name BRODY?  I'm pretty sure I have not run across one, and if it's not doable, totally ok, just thought of it!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## madisonann2002

Thank you so much! They look great!


----------



## madisonann2002

cruisecrasher said:


>



thank you so much! They look great!


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> Cruise Crasher -
> 
> Is it possible for you to do the cut out name with the princesses in the back ground? The name I need is Carolyn. Thanks!



I was actually working on this for you.


----------



## milliepie

sissy_ib said:


> Does anyone have one that looks like a map for the Eastern Caribbean?



I have one in my cruise mh files.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/wtkleNWW/Cruise_Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## gydell

milliepie said:


> I have one in my cruise mh files.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/wtkleNWW/Cruise_Mickey_Heads.html





milliepie said:


> I was actually working on this for you.



Thank you! After I requested it from you I read in your logo that you were closed for now. I love it and so will she! Thanks again!!!


----------



## sissy_ib

milliepie said:


> I have one in my cruise mh files.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/wtkleNWW/Cruise_Mickey_Heads.html



Those are great! If you get a chance can you change the date to January 28- February 4 2012? Thanks so much!


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> and one I already had in my folders:


hi i was hopping that you could do a FE sign for me useing Mickey tink or Belle> i would like something speical. Mabey something like  check your FE or Belle has left you a gift thanks


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> Thank you! After I requested it from you I read in your logo that you were closed for now. I love it and so will she! Thanks again!!!



My pleasure.  I'm off this week, so I'm playing around.


----------



## cruisecrasher

simbasmom2 said:


> Does anyone know how to get a personalized CD design?  I did a search for designs and didn't come up with anything.  I would love a design with - Disney Fantasy April 21-28, 2012 * First Eastern Carribean for the Fantasy*.  If anybody can DISign this I would be so grateful! I guess I will need sticker paper for this sort of thing, if anybody has any advice I would love it!!!






Originally this is designed to be used with Avery sticker labels 5824, but any kind of sticker paper will do so long as the image is at 100% size, it should work.


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisneyTiger said:


> I am loving all of these designs! I was hoping I could get some name plates...
> 
> Jason (Mickey)
> Talissa (Minnie)
> Aubrey (Cinderella)
> Brendan (Buzz)
> 
> Also, a family design for the Dream 2012 last name Becnel
> 
> Ideas??? Thanks so much



Liscence Plate style or Mickey Heads?


----------



## gardengalB4

cruisecrasher said:


>



thanks so much ...
I love them!


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Milliepie,

I love your journal pages and we used them to make a journal for our kids when we sailed on the Dream!! They were a big hit when my kids took them to school to show everyone!!  I am wondering if you or someone else could make some journal pages for the Fantasy.  We are sailing on the Maiden Voyage.   We would need:

Costa Maya
Royal Court
Aqua Lab
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
Muppet Adventure Game
Nemo's Reef

Thanks so much!!
Aime


----------



## DisneyTiger

cruisecrasher said:


> Liscence Plate style or Mickey Heads?



Sorry.... license plates!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Jenscruise said:


> Kinda last minute.. but if anyone can help??
> 
> Name tags with
> 
> Matt
> Jen
> Kenzie
> Mike
> Kris
> Issy
> Spencer
> 
> WOULD BE MUCH appreciated!!
> 
> The kids are Kenzie, Issy and Spencer.. so if you have any other cute designs.. I would be so grateful!
> I am not crafty, or very creative. Just going to print them on heavy stock paper and stick a magnet on the back,, but this is our FIRST cruise ever so it would be great!
> 
> Thank You!

























And for fun:


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> I'ts getting down to crunch time for us procrastinators Thank's Jordak for personalizing Millliepie's disign for me. DH is making wood cut-outs so I can decoupage the disign on. Hoping to make a cool looking ornament. It looks PERFECT in my mind...we'll see When I'm done I'll show the finished producet. Thanks again both of you



Oh, I can't wait to see it!    Sure do miss seing Marty on here.  I love seeing the finished products, they are so fun!


----------



## milliepie

sissy_ib said:


> Those are great! If you get a chance can you change the date to January 28- February 4 2012? Thanks so much!



My pleasure.


----------



## ksloane

Thanks so much for all of mine. They are perfect.


----------



## sissy_ib

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



THANK YOU!  The ship name and date really makes it!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> hi i was hopping that you could do a FE sign for me useing Mickey tink or Belle> i would like something speical. Mabey something like  check your FE or Belle has left you a gift thanks


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Jordak,

Could you possibly make a few magnets for our upcoming trip on the Fantasy!! I cannot post the links because I am new to Disboards so I put your file names hope that is okay!

Disney Fantasy
Maiden Voyage
March 31  April 7, 2012
The Schnapf Family
dream_catcher.jpg

Mia
Lovin the Fantasy
March 31  April 7, 2012
tangled_cruiseFrame-4.jpg

Fantasy Maiden Voyage
March 31  April 7, 2012
Animators Palate
The Schnapf Family
blueprint.jpg


Mia & Aidan
Spring Break
Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage
March 31  April 7, 2012
mickeyschool-9.jpg


Thanks so much!
Aimee


----------



## milliepie

madisonann2002 said:


> thank you so much they r great! I was looking thru ur l-m folder and i was wondering if you could possibly make me some more?!?!
> Madison-justin beiber
> cheyenne-justin beiber or aurora
> savannah-cinderella
> kelly-belle
> judy-tinkerbell
> sheena-tinkerbell
> brandon-goofy
> samantha-daisy
> bobby- harley davidson or donald
> henry-mickey
> thanks again and your work is wonderful!




I have a few of each, so I randomly chose them.  You also asked about a link to my mickey heads so I added that too.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7ilyE3t3/Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## milliepie

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I love your journal pages and we used them to make a journal for our kids when we sailed on the Dream!! They were a big hit when my kids took them to school to show everyone!!  I am wondering if you or someone else could make some journal pages for the Fantasy.  We are sailing on the Maiden Voyage.   We would need:
> 
> Costa Maya
> Royal Court
> Aqua Lab
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> Muppet Adventure Game
> Nemo's Reef
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Aime



I can, just give me a few days to gather what I need and I'll get back to you.


----------



## milliepie

JWBmom said:


> Millipie,
> Would you mind personalizing the disigns for me with the following names?
> Tim, Ginger, Justin, Brooke with Disney Magic 2012 on the life preserver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one with the same names and Disney Magic 2012 in between the clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Here ya go.


----------



## milliepie

I went back to page 111 and I think I filled all requests specifically addressed to me.  If I missed any let me know and if there are any before page 111 please let me know so that I can get them to you.  I have until Monday before I'm back to school!  Make sure you check out the links in my signature for lots and lots of designs.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Oh Talented Generous DISigners!
I have another request for you guys - cruisecrasher, or Jordak or Milliepie if you're DISigning now...
A 13th birthday magnet for Nadav, my youngest DS . 
He loves Dopey, Pumba, and Mater (from Cars). 
His favorite color is green. 
And it is in his honor that we're cruising this year, on the June 17 NY-Canada on the Magic.
I will be thrilled with anything you come up with,
Thanks SO much!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Milliepie,
Could you do this one, but with the Canadian flag in the second ear??




Thanks for spending some of your vacation time disigning for us!!


----------



## simbasmom2

Cruisecrasher- you HAVE MADE MY DAY!!!  Thanks for the CD labels, they are for my FE gift


----------



## madisonann2002

milliepie said:


> I have a few of each, so I randomly chose them.  You also asked about a link to my mickey heads so I added that too.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/7ilyE3t3/Mickey_Heads.html



Thank You soooo much! They are GREAT!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

simbasmom2 said:


> Cruisecrasher- you HAVE MADE MY DAY!!!  Thanks for the CD labels, they are for my FE gift



You're welcome!


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> Here ya go.




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Gailpi

Hi, I am new to this site, but was trying to figure out if Milliepie is still designing? We are going on the Dream in June to celebrate grandparent's 60th. So I was wondering if you could:
1. Disney Dream 2012 with 4 beach chairs (same as your did today for JWBMOM's Disney Magic ship) names- Rob Gail Nicholas (in green chair) Katie
2. 2 Disney Dream 2012 w/two beach chairs each- names Ken and Linda  and Grammy and Papa
3. It's 5 0'Clock Somewhere, but add Rob and Gail to the bottom right corner
4. 4 surf boards (includes Tink, ariel, Mickey and Chip) Names-Melanie, Leslie, Michael, Evan
5. Also, Do you have a design for the May 26-June 5, 2010 Disney Med Cruise? The June 18-29, 2011 in your file shows Sicily and the one in 2010 went to Tunis, Tunisia instead.

Thanks for all your time and help!!!


----------



## wickesy

cruisecrasher said:


>



That's great, thank you.


----------



## madisonann2002

I am looking for a Little einstein mickey head with name Henry! If anyone can help that would be great!!! My nephew will be 20mths when we go and he loves them!


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you so much!! It is Great! My wife loves it. Thank you so much for your creative disigns and all of your hard work.


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisneyTiger said:


> Sorry.... license plates!!


----------



## giftcard

Hi Milliepie! 

Could you pretty please make a Vancouver Canucks Mickey head?  TIA!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

madisonann2002 said:


> I am looking for a Little einstein mickey head with name Henry! If anyone can help that would be great!!! My nephew will be 20mths when we go and he loves them!


----------



## cruisecrasher

I think that's all the requests I saw for me!  Let me know if I missed yours.


----------



## jilljill

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Jordak,
> 
> Could you possibly make a few magnets for our upcoming trip on the Fantasy!! I cannot post the links because I am new to Disboards so I put your file names hope that is okay!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Aimee



Just so you know, Jordak is no longer doing DISigning on here.  You'll have to make a more generic request of one of the other DISigners on here.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Milliepie!  So excited to see you are here right now!

Could I please get:

Deck Chairs Disney Magic
Mickey chair-- Todd
Minnie chair-- Kelsi
Daisy chair--- Harper

If you can fit Chambers Family on it that would be great.  If not no biggie.
Feb4-Feb11 2012

I am also interested in a Mickey Head itinerary.  The one that has the Walt font in the shape of a Mickey head with the ports, ship and dates.

We will be on a Western on the Magic.  Feb 4-12 2012

I would like a Castaway cay 5K with  the Mickey with his arms up that says Todd.

And last but not least   Can I get a life preserver with Stitch in the middle sitting in the sand with the 4 sand pails.  Can you make it say Chambers Family Disney Magic 2012.

Thank you thank you thank you!!  I LOVE your DISigns so much!  So glad you are visiting)
Take Care!
Kelsi


----------



## mousetrip

Dumb question... I designed a Mizzou Tiger Mickey head and wanted to share it with any other Missourians out there that may want it, but I don't know how to post it!  Any suggestions?


----------



## madisonann2002

cruisecrasher said:


>



THANK YOU SO MUCH! HIS MOM WILL LOVE IT!


----------



## inhousemouse

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.




Hi Milliepie

I was wondering if you have this but in the Mexican R. cruise. With the PV and Cabo itinerary. If so can I have it made up with Disney Wonder in one ear and Jan. 29 - Feb. 5 2012. If possible we'd like the names Ball Matthews Knott under it either straight or curved around the outside (the names together on the same design). We are going as a group and wanting to make up t-shirts.

Thanks


----------



## simivalleysarah

We are leaving for our first cruise on the 17th!  Is there enough time to design some cute stuff for us?  If not I totally understand...but I am not picky AT ALL!  Anything would be great!  We have 3 rooms so I will break it down...

Disney Dream to Bahamas and CC - Jan 19-22

Room 1 
THE ABRAMS FAMILY - Sarah (mommy & real estate agent), Scott (daddy & construction worker), Bella (age 3 and likes Alice or Minnie Mouse or Princess), Amanda (12 and likes Belle, Jasmine or anything teenie bopper type),  Tyler (15 and likes basketball and his ipod - too cool to admit he likes Disney!) 

Room 2
Mimi & Papa (both like golf)

Room 3
Nana & Papa (he likes Grumpy or Minnie/Mickey would work too) 

Also I read something about printing these on magnet paper....where can I get that?  Michaels or Staples?

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP!


----------



## cruisecrasher

simivalleysarah said:


> We are leaving for our first cruise on the 17th!  Is there enough time to design some cute stuff for us?  If not I totally understand...but I am not picky AT ALL!  Anything would be great!  We have 3 rooms so I will break it down...
> 
> Disney Dream to Bahamas and CC - Jan 19-22
> 
> Room 1
> THE ABRAMS FAMILY - Sarah (mommy & real estate agent), Scott (daddy & construction worker), Bella (age 3 and likes Alice or Minnie Mouse or Princess), Amanda (12 and likes Belle, Jasmine or anything teenie bopper type),  Tyler (15 and likes basketball and his ipod - too cool to admit he likes Disney!)
> 
> Room 2
> Mimi & Papa (both like golf)
> 
> Room 3
> Nana & Papa (he likes Grumpy or Minnie/Mickey would work too)
> 
> Also I read something about printing these on magnet paper....where can I get that?  Michaels or Staples?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP!



I can do something for these this afternoon.
Magnet paper is readily available here at OfficeMax and other office supply stores usually near the iron on transfer paper.  It can be kinda expensive, but I think the finished result is more polished than the card stock, laminate magnetic tape route.


----------



## aimeebabie

jilljill said:


> Just so you know, Jordak is no longer doing DISigning on here.  You'll have to make a more generic request of one of the other DISigners on here.



Thank you sooo much for letting me know!!!


----------



## milliepie

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Oh Talented Generous DISigners!
> I have another request for you guys - cruisecrasher, or Jordak or Milliepie if you're DISigning now...
> A 13th birthday magnet for Nadav, my youngest DS .
> He loves Dopey, Pumba, and Mater (from Cars).
> His favorite color is green.
> And it is in his honor that we're cruising this year, on the June 17 NY-Canada on the Magic.
> I will be thrilled with anything you come up with,
> Thanks SO much!



My contribution, and the Mickey head you requested.


----------



## sparklechicks

Hi Milliepie,

Your work is amazing!!!  Do you by chance have a design with the Cleveland Browns?  My husband is a fanatic and I would love to suprise him with one on our cruise in June.  His name is James.

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## milliepie

mousetrip said:


> Could one of you possibly design a John Deere Mickey head or something to that effect with the name BRODY?  I'm pretty sure I have not run across one, and if it's not doable, totally ok, just thought of it!!  Thanks so much!!



My pleasure.


----------



## perky42474

You do fantastic work!  So glad you are filling a couple requests.  I was wondering if I could get 2 of the deck chairs with ship in the background
First one:Kim, Tori, Cindy, Connor 
2nd one:  Chuck, Genea, Genola, Dalton

The ship is the Dream, we are traveling Dec 2012

Also if it is not to much trouble can get the Mickey head w/mickey laying in front with Kim and the tinkerbell head with Tori and tinkerbell with Genea

Thanks so much!


----------



## marlana323

Hi Milliepie!  I love your designs.  Would it be possible to get one of the Mickey head itinerary's for the 6 night western (skips Key West) with the date March 24-30, 2012 with the Disney Magic?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JWBmom

cruisecrasher said:


> I only do requests with personalization.  What would you like on this?



I was really looking for something to give in our FE and that is the name of our meet and greet.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## milliepie

JWBmom said:


> I was really looking for something to give in our FE and that is the name of our meet and greet.
> Thanks anyway!



Here is one from me.  Hope it helps.


----------



## mousetrip

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



Oh Milliepie, THANK YOU!  He (and his DAD) will love it!  They live right outside of Moline, where are that GREEN stuff comes from....


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Milliepie!

Thanks so much for working on the journal pages!!!!  I know they are going to be as amazing as your other journal pages!

Could you also make me two magnets?

Can you make your Disneydreaminauguralcruise.jpg to be for 
The Fantasy Inaugural Cruise, March 31, 2012 and put The Schnapf Family

beachchairsmnpp.jpg Can you put Disney Fantasy 2012 on top
on the chairs: Mike, Aimee, Mia, Aidan

Thanks so much!!


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> Here is one from me.  Hope it helps.





That is great!!! Thank you so much


----------



## tink too

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you so much - my DD will be thrilled when she sees this on our door!


----------



## Scotty69

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



Hi Milliepie

My father-in-law is a HUGE John Deer fan. Could you please make one with the name Frank on it. Thank you so much. It's nice to see you here if only for a little while. We missed you.


----------



## Gailpi

Hi! This message is for Cruisecrasher (or anyone else who can help me),
Love you work! If you have time, could you please make the following for our June cruise on The Dream? The in-laws will be celebrating 60 yrs!

Six name fills w/the elegant princesses:

1. Gail (including Ariel, Snow White, Tiana and Belle or Cinderella)
2. Katie
3. Ginny 
4. Linda
5. Melanie
6. Leslie

Also if possible, could you make a Mickey head with Toy Story theme (Buzz, Woody, Hamm, Bullseye?) w/the name Nicholas and a Mickey head w/Jesse (from Toy Story) w/the name Katie.

This is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with us!!!


----------



## Patrickprincess

Gailpi said:


> Hi! This message is for Cruisecrasher (or anyone else who can help me),
> Love you work! If you have time, could you please make the following for our June cruise on The Dream? The in-laws will be celebrating 60 yrs!
> 
> Six name fills w/the elegant princesses:
> 
> 1. Gail (including Ariel, Snow White, Tiana and Belle or Cinderella)
> 2. Katie
> 3. Ginny
> 4. Linda
> 5. Melanie
> 6. Leslie
> 
> Also if possible, could you make a Mickey head with Toy Story theme (Buzz, Woody, Hamm, Bullseye?) w/the name Nicholas and a Mickey head w/Jesse (from Toy Story) w/the name Katie.
> 
> This is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with us!!!



Just wanted to say a big thank you for the disgins you made for me. They truely are wonderful.  I wish you a happy new year.   You both are so kind to share your talent


----------



## simivalleysarah

cruisecrasher said:


> I can do something for these this afternoon.
> Magnet paper is readily available here at OfficeMax and other office supply stores usually near the iron on transfer paper.  It can be kinda expensive, but I think the finished result is more polished than the card stock, laminate magnetic tape route.



THANKS! Cant wait to see what you come up with!  And I will be heading to the office supply store tomorrow for the magnet paper!!!


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> Here is one from me.  Hope it helps.



Milliepie,
Would you mind tweaking the date on this to say March 30 - April 6, 2012?
It would be very much appreciated.
Thank you for all that you do, your disigns are amazing!!!!


----------



## simivalleysarah

cruisecrasher said:


> I can do something for these this afternoon.
> Magnet paper is readily available here at OfficeMax and other office supply stores usually near the iron on transfer paper.  It can be kinda expensive, but I think the finished result is more polished than the card stock, laminate magnetic tape route.



THANKS! Cant wait to see what you come up with!  And I will be heading to the office supply store tomorrow for the magnet paper!!!


----------



## mlc1985

WOW! all these graphics are amazing!!! i think i might use one for my cruise in april!


----------



## Jaxs27

Milliepie, I am new to all of this and have been trying to make stuff on my own but you do such a better job!  Anyway you could make me 5 mickey chairs with the names, Chris, Lori, Hailey, Logan, Mason on them?  That is if 5 chairs will fit.  Thanks!


----------



## Jaxs27

Ok another request.  Character mickey heads with the kids names in them.  

Lion king or Cars - Mason

Mickey or donald - Logan

Minnie or a Taylor Swift one like you did that Justin Bieber one possibly - Hailey

I would also LOVE a Harley Davidson mickey head with "Chris" on it.  Not sure if you do those or not.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> My contribution, and the Mickey head you requested.



Is there a "smiley" for HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE !!! Thank you SO much! Good luck with your new semester of studies!


----------



## Fivepin

cruisecrasher said:


> Originally this is designed to be used with Avery sticker labels 5824, but any kind of sticker paper will do so long as the image is at 100% size, it should work.



I have been trying to mess with CD labels and just not good at it.  Could I possibly request a label too?  I would like one for the Hawaiian cruise on the Wonder April 29-May 14,2012.  
Any cute Disney Hawaiian background you choose.

Also for the above Fanatasy could I get one for the Maiden Voyage
March 31-April 7, 2012

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

Didn't know you were on during the break.  I haven't had time to come on lately when the kids were at home.  They went back to school on Tuesday.  Got your PM and I'll be in touch.  Can you believe my inbox in99% full?  Wish I had the time to get some requests to you during your break.  Just trying to focus on MV and Hawaii, but in the back of my mind Nov 2012 is looming because the 5 families coming with us have never been on a Disney cruise and wanna try to make it special for them.  I figured I could focus on that in the summer.  

HOpe you had fun tinkering around with disigns during your school break.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Can I join in on this fun?   We are going on a Disney cruise, a double dip on the Dream August 5th to the 10th 2012.  Would love one of the Mickey heads with the map of our destination and the date.

Can I also have names filled in with characters?

Dh.  Matt......he is more of a grumpy or Donald kind of guy....or the various monsters from Monsters Inc.

Me. FUZZY.......Cinderella and friends especially the horse

D's.  BEN....is our avid fisherman.  So maybe something nautical, or steamboat Willie idea?

D's. JACKSON....jack jack from the incredibles or various villians

Dd.  AUDREYGRACE.........loves Ariel and friends

Could you also make something for her celebrating her birthday?  Maybe say something with a dream is a wish your heart makes?   She has begged for a Disney cruise and we will be surprising her...  AudreyGrace will be turning 8!   Her absolute favorite character is eeyore......


----------



## DisneyTiger

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you thank you thank you !!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> Didn't know you were on during the break.  I haven't had time to come on lately when the kids were at home.  They went back to school on Tuesday.  Got your PM and I'll be in touch.  Can you believe my inbox in99% full?  Wish I had the time to get some requests to you during your break.  Just trying to focus on MV and Hawaii, but in the back of my mind Nov 2012 is looming because the 5 families coming with us have never been on a Disney cruise and wanna try to make it special for them.  I figured I could focus on that in the summer.
> 
> HOpe you had fun tinkering around with disigns during your school break.



Hi there,

I know about the inbox thing.  I cleared mine out the other day and it is full again!    I have been working on a few ideas for your November trip and I am planning on sending them to you today.  I put your family name on them, but they are meant for your entire party so when you get a chance to send me the info you want on them I can add them to all of them.  I have a couple of more ideas too, I just have to put them together.  

I saw a Cinderella and Prince wedding cake topper and I wanted to get it for you, but when I went back to find it again I couldn't.  I'll probably clear out some of my inbox again today, but you can email me anytime.  xo

Millie


----------



## shireenordway

Could I please get the tinkerbell with the name Shireen!  Thanks!  I just love all the magnet's.




madisonann2002 said:


> Thank You soooo much! They are GREAT!!!


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Cruisecrasher,

 We are sailing Jan 21st so if this is too late minute of a request feel free to say so.
It will be Carrington's 3rd birthday so I wanted to put a big magnet on our door indicating that. She loves the princesses, especially Rapunzel. 

 I was also hoping for Mickey head's with names for our family of four,  but even just for the kids would be awesome.

My kids are 
Bromley- Mickey mouse
Carrington- Rapunzel, 

Then me and my husband
Cassandra-Clarabell cow, or Belle if you already have one and that is easier.
Justin- Horace Horsecollar


----------



## cruisecrasher

simivalleysarah said:


> We are leaving for our first cruise on the 17th!  Is there enough time to design some cute stuff for us?  If not I totally understand...but I am not picky AT ALL!  Anything would be great!  We have 3 rooms so I will break it down...
> 
> Disney Dream to Bahamas and CC - Jan 19-22
> 
> Room 1
> THE ABRAMS FAMILY - Sarah (mommy & real estate agent), Scott (daddy & construction worker), Bella (age 3 and likes Alice or Minnie Mouse or Princess), Amanda (12 and likes Belle, Jasmine or anything teenie bopper type),  Tyler (15 and likes basketball and his ipod - too cool to admit he likes Disney!)
> 
> Room 2
> Mimi & Papa (both like golf)
> 
> Room 3
> Nana & Papa (he likes Grumpy or Minnie/Mickey would work too)
> 
> Also I read something about printing these on magnet paper....where can I get that?  Michaels or Staples?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP!


----------



## ge0rgette2

If you could please 

Disney Magic 2012 with 4 beach chairs (same as your did for JWBMOM's) names- John (m), Georgette (f) , Sean (m)  and Caitlin (f) - 

Disney Magic 2012 w/two beach chairs each- names Paul (m) and Dolores (f)
and Disney Magic 2012 with 1 beach chair - name Sara (f)

Disney Magic 2012 with 3 beach chairs - Frank (M), Phyllis (f) and Charles (m)

Do you have anything Steamboat Willie - if so, name Sean on it.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Gailpi said:


> Hi! This message is for Cruisecrasher (or anyone else who can help me),
> Love you work! If you have time, could you please make the following for our June cruise on The Dream? The in-laws will be celebrating 60 yrs!
> 
> Six name fills w/the elegant princesses:
> 
> 1. Gail (including Ariel, Snow White, Tiana and Belle or Cinderella)
> 2. Katie
> 3. Ginny
> 4. Linda
> 5. Melanie
> 6. Leslie
> 
> Also if possible, could you make a Mickey head with Toy Story theme (Buzz, Woody, Hamm, Bullseye?) w/the name Nicholas and a Mickey head w/Jesse (from Toy Story) w/the name Katie.
> 
> This is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with us!!!





















ETA:


----------



## madisonann2002

I was needing a Mickey head with the ittenary for the Disney Fantasy 7 night Eastern Cruise. If it could have the dates on it June 2-9,2012 and Fantasy in the ears?!? I was making this for my FE gift! I think it is Millispie (sorry if spelled wrong) who had one earlier, Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Those Toy Story Mickey heads personalized are darling!  Can you do something with Boo from Monsters Inc for my daughter AudreyGrace and a JackJack one for my son Jackson?  I am amazed by the creativity and talent here!  Thanks so much for anything that you can do to help personalize our trip!    We always used to call ourselves The Fab Five or the Amazing Mumfords.   But that is a Sesame Street character so don't know if they are done here?


----------



## mlc1985

Hey all designers....


i was looking for a magnet graphic with the MAGIC ship logo for a first time cruiser, Dates April 30-May4, 2012 with either captain mickey or the sailor hat on the first page of this thread.

Would be possible for anyone to make this? It would be much appreciated!!! 

Thank you all! & i love seeing the images, they are all awesome!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I get a Mickey head w Pooh in it and the following info :

Elaine's First Disney Cruise

 THANKS !!


----------



## Azraell

Okay, here's my problem.... I've up and confused myself. DH and I are going on the April 14th cruise on the Fantasy. It is also DH's birthday celebration cruise and we are leaving are little one at home! Eek! 
Anyway, our last name is Poe ..... do I was thinking of decorating a little creepy with "The Poe House at Sea" and using Jack Skellington and Sally.... but then, it's a beachy cruise so maybe I should just go with Ariel and Jack Sparrow....

So I've gone and confused myself on which way to go. In any case DH and I are The Poe House and we are cruising on the Fantasy in April 2012 and our names are George and Angela and its George's birthday. Any help anyone could give would be great.


----------



## milliepie

mousetrip said:


> Dumb question... I designed a Mizzou Tiger Mickey head and wanted to share it with any other Missourians out there that may want it, but I don't know how to post it!  Any suggestions?



Aww, so nice of you.  If you go to a photo sharing site like photobucket.com or imageshack.com, you can download the picture and then use the forum code and post it.  If you don't want to sign up for a new account, imageshack is the best one to use for sharing without the hastle.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

Gailpi said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, but was trying to figure out if Milliepie is still designing? We are going on the Dream in June to celebrate grandparent's 60th. So I was wondering if you could:
> 1. Disney Dream 2012 with 4 beach chairs (same as your did today for JWBMOM's Disney Magic ship) names- Rob Gail Nicholas (in green chair) Katie
> 2. 2 Disney Dream 2012 w/two beach chairs each- names Ken and Linda  and Grammy and Papa
> 3. It's 5 0'Clock Somewhere, but add Rob and Gail to the bottom right corner
> 4. 4 surf boards (includes Tink, ariel, Mickey and Chip) Names-Melanie, Leslie, Michael, Evan
> 5. Also, Do you have a design for the May 26-June 5, 2010 Disney Med Cruise? The June 18-29, 2011 in your file shows Sicily and the one in 2010 went to Tunis, Tunisia instead.
> 
> Thanks for all your time and help!!!



Welcome!  























giftcard said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Could you pretty please make a Vancouver Canucks Mickey head?  TIA!!!!



A pleasure.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi again! I really appreciate all that you do here. I would really love to get something with the ship and "Sessions Family" and "Disney Dream 2012" since we are cruising on the dream. I am planning to try and print it as an 8x10. I love Lorelei's Phineas and Ferber version, but whatever is easiest would be fine!


----------



## wink13

Any chance you could do this one with Reid, Jeri, Scott and Brett for the names and add Feb 9-12 under the 2012.

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

mcgrawfan said:


> Milliepie!  So excited to see you are here right now!
> 
> Could I please get:
> 
> Deck Chairs Disney Magic
> Mickey chair-- Todd
> Minnie chair-- Kelsi
> Daisy chair--- Harper
> 
> If you can fit Chambers Family on it that would be great.  If not no biggie.
> Feb4-Feb11 2012
> 
> I am also interested in a Mickey Head itinerary.  The one that has the Walt font in the shape of a Mickey head with the ports, ship and dates.
> 
> We will be on a Western on the Magic.  Feb 4-12 2012
> 
> I would like a Castaway cay 5K with  the Mickey with his arms up that says Todd.
> 
> And last but not least   Can I get a life preserver with Stitch in the middle sitting in the sand with the 4 sand pails.  Can you make it say Chambers Family Disney Magic 2012.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!  I LOVE your DISigns so much!  So glad you are visiting)
> Take Care!
> Kelsi



Here are your completed requests.  


















inhousemouse said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> I was wondering if you have this but in the Mexican R. cruise. With the PV and Cabo itinerary. If so can I have it made up with Disney Wonder in one ear and Jan. 29 - Feb. 5 2012. If possible we'd like the names Ball Matthews Knott under it either straight or curved around the outside (the names together on the same design). We are going as a group and wanting to make up t-shirts.
> 
> Thanks



Here you go.


----------



## inhousemouse

OMG that's great! Thank you so much! I can't wait to send it over to our friends! *HUGS*

BTW they loved the journals I made up for them this Christmas! Thanks again for sharing them with us.


----------



## giftcard

milliepie said:


> [/URL]



Awesome!!!!!  Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## milliepie

sparklechicks said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Your work is amazing!!!  Do you by chance have a design with the Cleveland Browns?  My husband is a fanatic and I would love to suprise him with one on our cruise in June.  His name is James.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!



Welcome.


----------



## momster24

Is it possible to make CD labels with
Crashing the caribbean and Magic January 14, 2012?
Pretty please! I am running out of time

Actually CD inserts instead?  


Thank you!:


----------



## momster24

Could I get something for the Magic January 14 - 21, 2012
Klein family
Dawn, Aydan, Adam 

Anything that you can think of!

Thank you so much!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Millie, if you have time I would love one of the life buoys with Stitch and "The Ball Family" "Disney Wonder 2011". I also love the surfboards and thought they would be perfect for our Inaugural Hawaii Cruise. The names are Corinna and Graham and the ship is the Disney Wonder. If Stitch creeps in there, then all the better.

Corinna


----------



## LoveMickey

Milliepie,

Love the ones with the Beach chairs.   Could I have a few done?

We're going on the Fantasy in 2012.

1.  Tim and Kathy
2.   Shawn, Laura, Patty and Ryan
3.  Terry and Jane
4.   Susan and Katie
5.  Jackie and Hayley

Thank you


----------



## sparklechicks

milliepie said:


> Welcome.




Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  This is beyond perfect!  We own a bulldog and my husband named him after an old quarterback from the team so this is absolutely spot on!  

You are the best - thanks Milliepie


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.



I really love all of these!!! 
Could you personalize them for my family's Western Carribean Cruise on the Fantasy June 23rd-June 30th 2012. 
The Schuberg Family  
Laurie Darren Andrew Kelly on the beach chairs
(Leaving the date only off the beach one so we can re-use it)
Our ports are Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Costa Maya and CC
Just put the family name on the 5K sign.

Also the last one with the Western Itinerary in the Mickey head and our cruise details.

Think I included everything you need.
Thanks so much


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Milliepie, You had made this graphic for me several years ago. Can you please change Disney Magic to Disney Fantasy and also could I get one with the same names and one with no names. Thanks much for all your help.


----------



## Patrickprincess

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Milliepie, You had made this graphic for me several years ago. Can you please change Disney Magic to Disney Fantasy and also could I get one with the same names and one with no names. Thanks much for all your help.



I love this one and could you do one for me only with the name of mashelle and  the fantasy or mabey somthing like having a caribbean birthday thank you so much


----------



## JohnsonsFour

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Milliepie, You had made this graphic for me several years ago. Can you please change Disney Magic to Disney Fantasy and also could I get one with the same names and one with no names. Thanks much for all your help.



This is amazing!!!  Would you mind tweaking this one for us, please?    The names would be Erik, Jen, Emma and Simon.    Please keep it the Disney Magic but could you add "February 4 - 11, 2012"?  

Thank you for the consideration!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Love it - I'm going to beg for one too!  

Disney Magic -  John Georgette Sean and Caitlin

Thanks!


----------



## shireenordway

Hi, could either of you girls do a something with tinkerbell and the name Shireen?
I asked yesterday but it also had someone else message with it so I am trying to post again.

Thank you


----------



## Gailpi

Milliepie,


Yes, it is amazing!!!  

"Rockin the Caribbean" Pirates Disney Magic 

Would you mind changing the names to Rob, Gail, Katie, Nicholas and the date as February 5-12, 2011?   Thank you!!!


----------



## Gailpi

Cruisecrasher,
Thank you so much for the elegant names and Toy Story Mickeys. We love them!


----------



## Gailpi

Milliepie,
Thank you SO much for all your hard work, especially the changing of the flag from Siciley to Tunis on the Med cruise graphic! Love it!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fivepin said:


> I have been trying to mess with CD labels and just not good at it.  Could I possibly request a label too?  I would like one for the Hawaiian cruise on the Wonder April 29-May 14,2012.
> Any cute Disney Hawaiian background you choose.
> 
> Also for the above Fanatasy could I get one for the Maiden Voyage
> March 31-April 7, 2012
> 
> Thanks again for everything.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Buckeye Princess said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> 
> We are sailing Jan 21st so if this is too late minute of a request feel free to say so.
> It will be Carrington's 3rd birthday so I wanted to put a big magnet on our door indicating that. She loves the princesses, especially Rapunzel.
> 
> I was also hoping for Mickey head's with names for our family of four,  but even just for the kids would be awesome.
> 
> My kids are
> Bromley- Mickey mouse
> Carrington- Rapunzel,
> 
> Then me and my husband
> Cassandra-Clarabell cow, or Belle if you already have one and that is easier.
> Justin- Horace Horsecollar












Working on the two Classics!
And Done:


----------



## Camping Griswalds

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Milliepie, You had made this graphic for me several years ago. Can you please change Disney Magic to Disney Fantasy and also could I get one with the same names and one with no names. Thanks much for all your help.



Oh my this is awesomely awesome!  Id love one for the Dream August 5th to 12th. 2012 with names, Matt. Fuzzy,  Jackson and AudreyGrace

Every time I come here I want more!  I feel so bad because our oldest son Ben can't come with us, and it will be our first vacation without him ever.  I want to take a picture of our door and send it to him, so he knows we miss him and wish he was there!


----------



## milliepie

perky42474 said:


> You do fantastic work!  So glad you are filling a couple requests.  I was wondering if I could get 2 of the deck chairs with ship in the background
> First one:Kim, Tori, Cindy, Connor
> 2nd one:  Chuck, Genea, Genola, Dalton
> 
> The ship is the Dream, we are traveling Dec 2012
> 
> Also if it is not to much trouble can get the Mickey head w/mickey laying in front with Kim and the tinkerbell head with Tori and tinkerbell with Genea
> 
> Thanks so much!























marlana323 said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I love your designs.  Would it be possible to get one of the Mickey head itinerary's for the 6 night western (skips Key West) with the date March 24-30, 2012 with the Disney Magic?
> 
> Thank you so much!












aimeebabie said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Thanks so much for working on the journal pages!!!!  I know they are going to be as amazing as your other journal pages!
> 
> Could you also make me two magnets?
> 
> Can you make your Disneydreaminauguralcruise.jpg to be for
> The Fantasy Inaugural Cruise, March 31, 2012 and put The Schnapf Family
> 
> beachchairsmnpp.jpg Can you put Disney Fantasy 2012 on top
> on the chairs: Mike, Aimee, Mia, Aidan
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Here are a couple of the journal pages and your other requests.  



















Scotty69 said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> My father-in-law is a HUGE John Deer fan. Could you please make one with the name Frank on it. Thank you so much. It's nice to see you here if only for a little while. We missed you.



I miss coming here every day too!  Back to school tomorrow.


----------



## milliepie

JWBmom said:


> Milliepie,
> Would you mind tweaking the date on this to say March 30 - April 6, 2012?
> It would be very much appreciated.
> Thank you for all that you do, your disigns are amazing!!!!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

Jaxs27 said:


> Milliepie, I am new to all of this and have been trying to make stuff on my own but you do such a better job!  Anyway you could make me 5 mickey chairs with the names, Chris, Lori, Hailey, Logan, Mason on them?  That is if 5 chairs will fit.  Thanks!



You didn't mention a ship or date so I left it blank on top.  Let me know if you want any added.  








Jaxs27 said:


> Ok another request.  Character mickey heads with the kids names in them.
> 
> Lion king or Cars - Mason
> 
> Mickey or donald - Logan
> 
> Minnie or a Taylor Swift one like you did that Justin Bieber one possibly - Hailey
> 
> I would also LOVE a Harley Davidson mickey head with "Chris" on it.  Not sure if you do those or not.



Here are your mh's.


----------



## milliepie

shireenordway said:


> Could I please get the tinkerbell with the name Shireen!  Thanks!  I just love all the magnet's.



Not sure which tink you wanted so I did this one.


----------



## Jaxs27

Thank you so much, they all look awesome.  If you wouldn't mind adding the Cruise and date to the chair one?

Magic 2012 
and maybe put Castaway Cay on it?


----------



## momster24

Hi Cruisecrasher or Millipie 

I am not sure if any requests can be added.  We leave on 1/14 on the Magic.

I originally was hoping for CD labels, but could not find anyone who sold packs less than 100!  Has anyone ever done CD inserts?

Anything with Magic with the dates of 1/14 - 1/21/2012

Do you happen to have anything with Grumpy?  For Adam
Stitch for Aydan
Tinkerbell or Eeyore for Dawn.

You guys are awesome!  
Thank you,


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> If you could please
> 
> Disney Magic 2012 with 4 beach chairs (same as your did for JWBMOM's) names- John (m), Georgette (f) , Sean (m)  and Caitlin (f) -
> 
> Disney Magic 2012 w/two beach chairs each- names Paul (m) and Dolores (f)
> and Disney Magic 2012 with 1 beach chair - name Sara (f)
> 
> Disney Magic 2012 with 3 beach chairs - Frank (M), Phyllis (f) and Charles (m)
> 
> Do you have anything Steamboat Willie - if so, name Sean on it.



Here are your filled requests.


----------



## milliepie

madisonann2002 said:


> I was needing a Mickey head with the ittenary for the Disney Fantasy 7 night Eastern Cruise. If it could have the dates on it June 2-9,2012 and Fantasy in the ears?!? I was making this for my FE gift! I think it is Millispie (sorry if spelled wrong) who had one earlier, Thanks Again!!!



Close, it's Milliepie.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get a Mickey head w Pooh in it and the following info :
> 
> Elaine's First Disney Cruise
> 
> THANKS !!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

wink13 said:


> Any chance you could do this one with Reid, Jeri, Scott and Brett for the names and add Feb 9-12 under the 2012.
> 
> Thanks



No problem.


----------



## ClassicPooh2

Love the chairs!  Can't wait to find mine.  
Could you do:
Disney Magic
February 4-11, 2012
Don   Khloe   Tesha   Marnell

Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you so much.  The Hawaii one came out wonderful.  I have those Avery stickers.  What program should I use to print?  Do insert it into Word?

Thanks again


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fivepin said:


> Thank you so much.  The Hawaii one came out wonderful.  I have those Avery stickers.  What program should I use to print?  Do insert it into Word?
> 
> Thanks again



Yes.  Just make sure it's 100% and centered on the page.  And I might run a test copy on plain paper, but that's me...


----------



## madisonann2002

milliepie said:


> close, it's milliepie.



thank you soooo much! This is great!


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mjaclyn

Hi Milliepie! I just sent you a PM, but thought i would post here as well. We are leaving tomorrow for our trip to WDW and cruise, so I know it's way too short notice for you to create anything for me, but I was wondering if you might be willing to PM me a blank design if you already have it? I can add in my own names so as not to take up any of your time. I'd love to have the graphic of the beach chairs and Magic 2012 at the top. I would need one with two beach chairs (Mickey and Minnie) and one with four beach chairs (Mom, Dad, Boy, Girl). If you can help me out I would greatly appreciate it but if it's too close I completely understand.  Thanks so much for your generosity in creating great graphics for us cruisers!


----------



## JWBmom

mjaclyn said:


> Hi Milliepie! I just sent you a PM, but thought i would post here as well. We are leaving tomorrow for our trip to WDW and cruise, so I know it's way too short notice for you to create anything for me, but I was wondering if you might be willing to PM me a blank design if you already have it? I can add in my own names so as not to take up any of your time. I'd love to have the graphic of the beach chairs and Magic 2012 at the top. I would need one with two beach chairs (Mickey and Minnie) and one with four beach chairs (Mom, Dad, Boy, Girl). If you can help me out I would greatly appreciate it but if it's too close I completely understand.  Thanks so much for your generosity in creating great graphics for us cruisers!




If you click on the link in her signature- she has a lot of disigns there.
I know she has blank graphics of the beach chairs that you could personalize yourself.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Camping Griswalds said:


> Those Toy Story Mickey heads personalized are darling!  Can you do something with Boo from Monsters Inc for my daughter AudreyGrace and a JackJack one for my son Jackson?  I am amazed by the creativity and talent here!  Thanks so much for anything that you can do to help personalize our trip!    We always used to call ourselves The Fab Five or the Amazing Mumfords.   But that is a Sesame Street character so don't know if they are done here?


----------



## mjaclyn

JWBmom said:


> If you click on the link in her signature- she has a lot of disigns there.
> I know she has blank graphics of the beach chairs that you could personalize yourself.  Hope that helps.



Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------



## milliepie

momster24 said:


> Could I get something for the Magic January 14 - 21, 2012
> Klein family
> Dawn, Aydan, Adam
> 
> Anything that you can think of!
> 
> Thank you so much!



A couple from me.  











LoveMickey said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Love the ones with the Beach chairs.   Could I have a few done?
> 
> We're going on the Fantasy in 2012.
> 
> 1.  Tim and Kathy
> 2.   Shawn, Laura, Patty and Ryan
> 3.  Terry and Jane
> 4.   Susan and Katie
> 5.  Jackie and Hayley
> 
> Thank you



You're welcome.  




















dolphingirl47 said:


> Millie, if you have time I would love one of the life buoys with Stitch and "The Ball Family" "Disney Wonder 2011". I also love the surfboards and thought they would be perfect for our Inaugural Hawaii Cruise. The names are Corinna and Graham and the ship is the Disney Wonder. If Stitch creeps in there, then all the better.
> 
> Corinna



Here you go.  











MrsScooby said:


> I really love all of these!!!
> Could you personalize them for my family's Western Carribean Cruise on the Fantasy June 23rd-June 30th 2012.
> The Schuberg Family
> Laurie Darren Andrew Kelly on the beach chairs
> (Leaving the date only off the beach one so we can re-use it)
> Our ports are Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Costa Maya and CC
> Just put the family name on the 5K sign.
> 
> Also the last one with the Western Itinerary in the Mickey head and our cruise details.
> 
> Think I included everything you need.
> Thanks so much



My pleasure.


----------



## milliepie

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Milliepie, You had made this graphic for me several years ago. Can you please change Disney Magic to Disney Fantasy and also could I get one with the same names and one with no names. Thanks much for all your help.





Patrickprincess said:


> I love this one and could you do one for me only with the name of mashelle and  the fantasy or mabey somthing like having a caribbean birthday thank you so much





JohnsonsFour said:


> This is amazing!!!  Would you mind tweaking this one for us, please?    The names would be Erik, Jen, Emma and Simon.    Please keep it the Disney Magic but could you add "February 4 - 11, 2012"?
> 
> Thank you for the consideration!





ge0rgette2 said:


> Love it - I'm going to beg for one too!
> 
> Disney Magic -  John Georgette Sean and Caitlin
> 
> Thanks!





Gailpi said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> 
> Yes, it is amazing!!!
> 
> "Rockin the Caribbean" Pirates Disney Magic
> 
> Would you mind changing the names to Rob, Gail, Katie, Nicholas and the date as February 5-12, 2011?   Thank you!!!





Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh my this is awesomely awesome!  Id love one for the Dream August 5th to 12th. 2012 with names, Matt. Fuzzy,  Jackson and AudreyGrace
> 
> Every time I come here I want more!  I feel so bad because our oldest son Ben can't come with us, and it will be our first vacation without him ever.  I want to take a picture of our door and send it to him, so he knows we miss him and wish he was there!




Here are all of the Rockin' the Caribbean requests.


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



Wonderful

Thanks so much
These really help make our vacations so special


----------



## milliepie

Jaxs27 said:


> Thank you so much, they all look awesome.  If you wouldn't mind adding the Cruise and date to the chair one?
> 
> Magic 2012
> and maybe put Castaway Cay on it?



Don't mind at all.


----------



## milliepie

momster24 said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher or Millipie
> 
> I am not sure if any requests can be added.  We leave on 1/14 on the Magic.
> 
> I originally was hoping for CD labels, but could not find anyone who sold packs less than 100!  Has anyone ever done CD inserts?
> 
> Anything with Magic with the dates of 1/14 - 1/21/2012
> 
> Do you happen to have anything with Grumpy?  For Adam
> Stitch for Aydan
> Tinkerbell or Eeyore for Dawn.
> 
> You guys are awesome!
> Thank you,



Here's what I have.


----------



## milliepie

ClassicPooh2 said:


> Love the chairs!  Can't wait to find mine.
> Could you do:
> Disney Magic
> February 4-11, 2012
> Don   Khloe   Tesha   Marnell
> 
> Thanks



Here you go.


----------



## ge0rgette2

TYTYTYTY!!!!! Thanks very much .. I'm in LOVE WITH THEM!!


----------



## LrdNorman

Millie,

     I was wondering if you would be so kind to design the beach chairs overlooking the ship for me as well.  We are Kevin, Harrison and Ashley and going on the Western Caribbean Disney Magic on March 24 - 30, 2012.

     You are amazing, but you probably already know that...

Kevin


----------



## milliepie

Ok everyone, it was fun, but I have to get back to school.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.  

xo Millie


----------



## JohnsonsFour

milliepie said:


> Ok everyone, it was fun, but I have to get back to school.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.
> 
> xo Millie



Thank you so, so much!!!!   I hate to ask, but my husband spell's his name with a "k" (Erik) - would you mind making a quick edit to our sign?   Thank you for the consideration!!!

http://www.4shared.com/photo/UsrZHaH4/Eric_Simon_Emma_Jen_pirates_la.html


----------



## milliepie

LrdNorman said:


> Millie,
> 
> I was wondering if you would be so kind to design the beach chairs overlooking the ship for me as well.  We are Kevin, Harrison and Ashley and going on the Western Caribbean Disney Magic on March 24 - 30, 2012.
> 
> You are amazing, but you probably already know that...
> 
> Kevin



You caught me before I signed off.


----------



## milliepie

JohnsonsFour said:


> Thank you so, so much!!!!   I hate to ask, but my husband spell's his name with a "k" (Erik) - would you mind making a quick edit to our sign?   Thank you for the consideration!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/UsrZHaH4/Eric_Simon_Emma_Jen_pirates_la.html



Oops. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## JohnsonsFour

milliepie said:


> Oops. Sorry 'bout that.



No worries - this is wonderful!!!   Thank you so very much for making it.   My kids are going to FREAK out


----------



## Jaxs27

Thank you SO much, those are wonderful.  Is there anyway you could do this one for me with The Anders Family?


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Ok everyone, it was fun, but I have to get back to school.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.
> 
> xo Millie


i think you missed mine. I requested the pirate in the caribbean with mickey and stitch with the dates of september 22-29 2012 and the name is Mashelle instead of rocking the caribbean i was thinking of something like a caribbean birthday or whatever you come up with thanks and best of luck in your schooling


----------



## aimeebabie

milliepie said:


> Ok everyone, it was fun, but I have to get back to school.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.
> 
> xo Millie



Hi Millie,

Just wanted to say THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! for the magnets you did and the first couple journal pages!!  I love them and thanks for working on the journal pages even though you are headed back to school!! I REALLY REALLY appreciate it!

Aimee


----------



## tink too

Patrickprincess said:


> i think you missed mine. I requested the pirate in the caribbean with mickey and stitch with the dates of september 22-29 2012 and the name is Mashelle instead of rocking the caribbean i was thinking of something like a caribbean birthday or whatever you come up with thanks and best of luck in your schooling



Hi - I'm obviously not milliepie, but I noticed that your request has been filled - it's on page 127. 

I was just looking through the thread at all the great designs and spotted your one - it's in the middle of a bunch of the same style.


----------



## cruisecrasher

princessmom29 said:


> Hi again! I really appreciate all that you do here. I would really love to get something with the ship and "Sessions Family" and "Disney Dream 2012" since we are cruising on the dream. I am planning to try and print it as an 8x10. I love Lorelei's Phineas and Ferber version, but whatever is easiest would be fine!


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


I missed seeing the one you did for me  another poster let me know that you had completed it . Thanks so much it's great keeping my fringers crossed for you about getting that A


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> Ok everyone,* it was fun, but I have to get back to school*.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.
> 
> xo Millie



We'll miss you!  

Have fun at school

I think that's all the requests I'd had...but let me know if I missed something!


----------



## Patrickprincess

tink said:


> Hi - I'm obviously not milliepie, but I noticed that your request has been filled - it's on page 127.
> 
> I was just looking through the thread at all the great designs and spotted your one - it's in the middle of a bunch of the same style.


thanks for letting me know i missed it myself and i like your user name have a magical day


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks so much Millie. They are amazing.

Corinna


----------



## tink too

Patrickprincess said:


> thanks for letting me know i missed it myself and i like your user name have a magical day



No problem at all. Thank you.


----------



## momster24

Thank you SO SO much for these, plus the other two above.  You are so awesome to do this.  They are wonderful.  I wish you all As when you go back to school.

Have a magical day!  



milliepie said:


> Here's what I have.


----------



## Scotty69

I miss coming here every day too!  Back to school tomorrow.  



[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much!!! My dad will love it! Good luck in your studies.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


> Here are all of the Rockin' the Caribbean requests.



Looks great.   Thanks much for all your time. Good luck on all your tests.


----------



## markuehl

is this a place to order magnets? we will be going on our first cruise on june 15 2012 and want to decorate our door i even bought a laminator to make them but i realized i have no idea how i would be happy to purchase some we will be traveling with my daughter emily 9 my son danny 12 and my husband ray and myself maryann any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ClassicPooh2

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thanks!  Glad you could do this on your "time off"!


----------



## Blueyes87

Ok so i've been lurking for sometime and decided to work on some designs for my upcoming cruise.  Here goes...






I know our cruise is not actually on Easter, it's close enough right?    I do think it is spring break.  So it works for me.  I did a different version of this one where the chicks are dressed as mickey minnie and pluto instead.  

I also made this one...Mexico or bust for us!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok so i've been lurking for sometime and decided to work on some designs for my upcoming cruise.  Here goes...
> I also made this one...Mexico or bust for us!!!



Would you pleeeeeeaaaaaase  make me one for my 50th Valentine Birthday?
(Feb 12 to 19, 2012)

Thanks in advance if it's possible,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## jilljill

markuehl said:


> is this a place to order magnets? we will be going on our first cruise on june 15 2012 and want to decorate our door i even bought a laminator to make them but i realized i have no idea how i would be happy to purchase some we will be traveling with my daughter emily 9 my son danny 12 and my husband ray and myself maryann any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!



Any image that you see on DIS is provided by the DISigner at no cost to the user.  You just request an image and then you are free to do with the image as you see fit - magnets, iron-on transfers and such.  You would just save the image to your computer and then print it out how you want to use it.

According to the DISboard guidelines, there are no For Sale posts allowed to be made on the boards.  The DISigners that you here doing the designs are doing them out of the goodness of their heart.  There are many talented people on DIS and you can find images in this thread or on the Creative DISigns board.


----------



## Blueyes87

Clochette nordique said:


> Would you pleeeeeeaaaaaase  make me one for my 50th Valentine Birthday?
> (Feb 12 to 19, 2012)
> 
> Thanks in advance if it's possible,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



No problem  







Let me know if you like this one.  If you have a different saying that you wanted on it just let me know and I can change it


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks Milliepie


----------



## Rebecky

Milliepie, I know you are back to school now, but if you have time before I leave 2/8 is there any way you can do a Nebraska Husker Mickey head?  I didn't see one in your album.

Also, Cruisecrasher, can you do a CD lable for me with Disney Magic 2/11/12 - 2/18/12?

Finally, I think it was Jordak that had the one with the To Do List is that right?  If so I know I can't get it as he is not on here anymore.

Thanks for anything you can do for me!

Becky


----------



## mjfisherdc

I'm not sure if anybody would be able to make a pic for me or not.  We are sailing on the Dream March 9-13, 2012.  We are the Fisher Family.  I would really like one of either the beach chairs or Mickey/Minnie in front of the ship.  

I would appreciate any help with this.  Have a great day!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mjfisherdc said:


> I'm not sure if anybody would be able to make a pic for me or not.  We are sailing on the Dream March 9-13, 2012.  We are the Fisher Family.  I would really like one of either the beach chairs or Mickey/Minnie in front of the ship.
> 
> I would appreciate any help with this.  Have a great day!



I can make any of my DISigns (photobucket in signature)


----------



## sherpasmom

cruisecrasher said:


> I can make any of my DISigns (photobucket in signature)



Hi Lorelei 

My DD and I are going on our first Cruise on the Dream February 2012 for her 9th Birthday and I would love to surprise her with a door magnet!  We both love Tinkerbell and I also loved your license plate Dream design too.  Maybe a Tinkerbell for her 9th Birthday would be fab and a License Plate for our family / me?

DD is Savannah  and our last name is Ramer

We're so excited, but with Christmas over now I've realized February is sneaking up on me 

Thank you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok so i've been lurking for sometime and decided to work on some designs for my upcoming cruise.  Here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know our cruise is not actually on Easter, it's close enough right?    I do think it is spring break.  So it works for me.  I did a different version of this one where the chicks are dressed as mickey minnie and pluto instead.
> 
> I also made this one...Mexico or bust for us!!!



They are absolutely amazing. The first one made me laugh. When you get to Cabo ask one of the locals about KFC and Mexican chicken 

Corinna


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> They are absolutely amazing. The first one made me laugh. When you get to Cabo ask one of the locals about KFC and Mexican chicken
> 
> Corinna



Thank you.  Ya some of the people on our cruise thread were talking about peeps and incorporating the but they're husbands or sons didn't want to wear something too feminine  so the chicks is what I came up with.  Hmm you've made me curious...2 months seems so far out!!!

I have a few other deigns but I'm new to all of this and don't know if i should post them or feel good enough to start my own thread 

What to do what to do???


----------



## princessmom29

cruisecrasher said:


>



THANK YOU!!! This is great!


----------



## jilljill

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you.  Ya some of the people on our cruise thread were talking about peeps and incorporating the but they're husbands or sons didn't want to wear something too feminine  so the chicks is what I came up with.  Hmm you've made me curious...2 months seems so far out!!!
> 
> I have a few other deigns but I'm new to all of this and don't know if i should post them or feel good enough to start my own thread
> 
> What to do what to do???



You can post your disigns on this thread to keep it simple on here.  Another good way is to do what some of the other DISigners have done, and add a signature line with their photobucket account linked in it with their disign pictures.


----------



## Blueyes87

jilljill said:


> You can post your disigns on this thread to keep it simple on here.  Another good way is to do what some of the other DISigners have done, and add a signature line with their photobucket account linked in it with their disign pictures.



 That seems like a good simple idea


----------



## jelo

milliepie said:


> Ok everyone, it was fun, but I have to get back to school.  I hope I filled all requested from me minus journal pages (Still getting to those).  If I missed yours let me know and I'll still fill it for you.  Other than that, I'll do a few here and there, but not too much time to play.  I have A's to earn.
> 
> xo Millie


Hi Millie,  I know you're back in school...I just love your designs!!
If you have time and want to work on something differant, as I'm sure you haven't been asked for this before...I would so love to see what you can do!  If not, I understand and will use something else.

My 7 yr. old daughter is a Leap Year baby, so she's turning 2. We are taking her to WDW for 4 nts then Disney Dream on the March 9/2012 sailing for her special birthday.  She has chosen "Princess and the Frog" with Tiana as her theme for all her parties(family/friends/vacation) because a "frog" is usually her emblem...as it leaps....!

We don't want it personalized with her name, just maybe with the info. above.  I would like to use the graphic for a tshirt as well.

I will patiently wait to see if you can manage it(fingers crossed) but like I said, concentrate on your school studies...that comes first.  

Thank You!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Rebecky said:


> Milliepie, I know you are back to school now, but if you have time before I leave 2/8 is there any way you can do a Nebraska Husker Mickey head?  I didn't see one in your album.
> 
> Also, Cruisecrasher, can you do a CD lable for me with Disney Magic 2/11/12 - 2/18/12?
> 
> Finally, I think it was Jordak that had the one with the To Do List is that right?  If so I know I can't get it as he is not on here anymore.
> 
> Thanks for anything you can do for me!
> 
> Becky


----------



## Clochette nordique

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you like this one.  If you have a different saying that you wanted on it just let me know and I can change it



Quite original and very fast! : It's going to be a one of a kind door magnet!

Hopefully, your Valentine day is going to be as good as mine..... 

1000 thanks!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Rebecky

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Clochette nordique said:


> Quite original and very fast! : It's going to be a one of a kind door magnet!
> 
> Hopefully, your Valentine day is going to be as good as mine.....
> 
> 1000 thanks!
> 
> Poussière de fée!




Thank you and it was my pleasure  Have a fantastic cruise


----------



## TeamH5

Can someone put together a special magnet for my son.?   He likes lightening McQueen and Mator, but he also really likes Mickey mouse.

I'm thinking a Mickey head with both characters inside, with his name in there somewhere.   His name is Bennett,  or Ben if his full name is to long to fit.     

Can u also make it in a sticker shape that says his name on there and maybe something like, "cruisin towards the Dream!". Or something? It doesn't have to have the Mickey Head, just like a rectangular shape, maybe with Mickey mouse riding in Lightening McQueen, speeding off towards the ship?  I know that's a lot so I'll leave it up to creative juices, those are just a couple thoughts....

We cruise on Sunday so it's REALLY last second! I appreciate it though!


----------



## jerelle

Hi there,  

Would someone be willing to make a Valentines themed cruise magnet for our upcoming Mexican Riviera cruise Feb 12-19? Our names are Sean, Joelle and Lauren. We LOVE Mickey and Minnie but aren't too picky. 

Thanks so much,

jerelle


----------



## tggrrstarr

Update: I am so sorry, Millie, I didn't see that you were back in school, please disregard my request! 





I just saw this stitch one with the surfboards!  Is it possible to personalize it for me?  Kelli and Mic for the Disney Magic?  Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

sherpasmom said:


> Hi Lorelei
> 
> My DD and I are going on our first Cruise on the Dream February 2012 for her 9th Birthday and I would love to surprise her with a door magnet!  We both love Tinkerbell and I also loved your license plate Dream design too.  Maybe a Tinkerbell for her 9th Birthday would be fab and a License Plate for our family / me?
> 
> DD is Savannah  and our last name is Ramer
> 
> We're so excited, but with Christmas over now I've realized February is sneaking up on me
> 
> Thank you


----------



## cruisecrasher

princessmom29 said:


> THANK YOU!!! This is great!





Rebecky said:


> Thank you!!!



You're very welcome!


----------



## sherpasmom

cruisecrasher said:


>



Lorelei I love love LOVE them   Thank you so much, you are an ANGEL!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TeamH5 said:


> Can someone put together a special magnet for my son.?   He likes lightening McQueen and Mator, but he also really likes Mickey mouse.
> 
> I'm thinking a Mickey head with both characters inside, with his name in there somewhere.   His name is Bennett,  or Ben if his full name is to long to fit.
> 
> Can u also make it in a sticker shape that says his name on there and maybe something like, "cruisin towards the Dream!". Or something? It doesn't have to have the Mickey Head, just like a rectangular shape, maybe with Mickey mouse riding in Lightening McQueen, speeding off towards the ship?  I know that's a lot so I'll leave it up to creative juices, those are just a couple thoughts....
> 
> We cruise on Sunday so it's REALLY last second! I appreciate it though!






What I could throw together fast.


----------



## cruisecrasher

sherpasmom said:


> Lorelei I love love LOVE them   Thank you so much, you are an ANGEL!



Aw thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

> mjfisherdc
> Thank-you for helping me out.
> 
> I would like the Phineas & Ferb in Front of the Ship with "Fisher Family" on it please
> 
> Also the Micky Head (Mickey Pirate) - with Adam on it
> 
> Mickey Head (Tinkerbell) - with RueAnn on it
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Molly


Memo to me...do this request tonight.
Everybody, please post requests here, not via PM, as I forget them and rarely check my PMs until after I'm done and loggin off!


----------



## Blueyes87

TeamH5 said:


> Can someone put together a special magnet for my son.?   He likes lightening McQueen and Mator, but he also really likes Mickey mouse.
> 
> I'm thinking a Mickey head with both characters inside, with his name in there somewhere.   His name is Bennett,  or Ben if his full name is to long to fit.
> 
> Can u also make it in a sticker shape that says his name on there and maybe something like, "cruisin towards the Dream!". Or something? It doesn't have to have the Mickey Head, just like a rectangular shape, maybe with Mickey mouse riding in Lightening McQueen, speeding off towards the ship?  I know that's a lot so I'll leave it up to creative juices, those are just a couple thoughts....
> 
> We cruise on Sunday so it's REALLY last second! I appreciate it though!



I actually just made this one last night if you like it


----------



## Blueyes87

jerelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would someone be willing to make a Valentines themed cruise magnet for our upcoming Mexican Riviera cruise Feb 12-19? Our names are Sean, Joelle and Lauren. We LOVE Mickey and Minnie but aren't too picky.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> jerelle




This is something quick that I made.  I am going to be working on more later today.  If you have anything specific let me know and i'll see what I can do


----------



## Jaxs27

Would I be able to get mickey ears with Belle that says Lori or a minnie one that says Lori?  Thanks so much!


----------



## TeamH5

cruisecrasher said:


> What I could throw together fast.



THANK YOU!  



Blueyes87 said:


> I actually just made this one last night if you like it



And THANK YOU!  I'll probably use both of them, he loves the CARS movies!


----------



## jerelle

Blueyes87 said:


> This is something quick that I made.  I am going to be working on more later today.  If you have anything specific let me know and i'll see what I can do



I LOVE IT!    Thanks SO much. It's perfect!

Joelle


----------



## milliepie

jelo said:


> Hi Millie,  I know you're back in school...I just love your designs!!
> If you have time and want to work on something differant, as I'm sure you haven't been asked for this before...I would so love to see what you can do!  If not, I understand and will use something else.
> 
> My 7 yr. old daughter is a Leap Year baby, so she's turning 2. We are taking her to WDW for 4 nts then Disney Dream on the March 9/2012 sailing for her special birthday.  She has chosen "Princess and the Frog" with Tiana as her theme for all her parties(family/friends/vacation) because a "frog" is usually her emblem...as it leaps....!
> 
> We don't want it personalized with her name, just maybe with the info. above.  I would like to use the graphic for a tshirt as well.
> 
> I will patiently wait to see if you can manage it(fingers crossed) but like I said, concentrate on your school studies...that comes first.
> 
> Thank You!



I threw together the first thing that came to mind.  I hope it will work for you.


----------



## milliepie

tggrrstarr said:


> Update: I am so sorry, Millie, I didn't see that you were back in school, please disregard my request!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this stitch one with the surfboards!  Is it possible to personalize it for me?  Kelli and Mic for the Disney Magic?  Thank you so much!



No problem, I had some time today.  Classes just started, so it's the calm before the storm.


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> We'll miss you!
> 
> Have fun at school
> 
> I think that's all the requests I'd had...but let me know if I missed something!



Thanks.  I'll try, LOL.


----------



## milliepie

Jaxs27 said:


> Thank you SO much, those are wonderful.  Is there anyway you could do this one for me with The Anders Family?



Here you go.


----------



## Blueyes87

As I know Valentines day is coming up I made this.  I do want to do more but this is a start  I did want to post it to see what others thought


----------



## milliepie

Rebecky said:


> Milliepie, I know you are back to school now, but if you have time before I leave 2/8 is there any way you can do a Nebraska Husker Mickey head?  I didn't see one in your album.
> 
> Also, Cruisecrasher, can you do a CD lable for me with Disney Magic 2/11/12 - 2/18/12?
> 
> Finally, I think it was Jordak that had the one with the To Do List is that right?  If so I know I can't get it as he is not on here anymore.
> 
> Thanks for anything you can do for me!
> 
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Here is a link to a Huskers design made for you.  Click the links and scroll down a bit.  You can also find what you need for your other request there too!  Hope you have a great trip. 
HUSKERS MH

SOME MORE


----------



## jelo

Oh my gosh!! Thank you so much!!! I'm going to print them out right now!!!  My dd will be so excited!!

Milliepie you are truly talented!!

Again thank you!


----------



## Blueyes87

Jaxs27 said:


> Would I be able to get mickey ears with Belle that says Lori or a minnie one that says Lori?  Thanks so much!



I made a few to give you a choice  I always like choices lol  So  take your pick if you like any of them


----------



## Rebecky

milliepie said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Here is a link to a Huskers design made for you.  Click the links and scroll down a bit.  You can also find what you need for your other request there too!  Hope you have a great trip.
> HUSKERS MH
> 
> SOME MORE



Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Blueyes87 said:


> I made a few to give you a choice  I always like choices lol  So  take your pick if you like any of them



Goodnight, you jumped right in, didn't you?
Welcome!


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear BlueEyes,

You are doing a great job designing.  Thank you for joining the very talented designers group, and sharing your art talent with us.   Am looking forward to seeing more cool designs.  

All the best.

Marilyn


----------



## Blueyes87

TeamH5 said:


> Can someone put together a special magnet for my son.?   He likes lightening McQueen and Mator, but he also really likes Mickey mouse.
> 
> I'm thinking a Mickey head with both characters inside, with his name in there somewhere.   His name is Bennett,  or Ben if his full name is to long to fit.
> 
> Can u also make it in a sticker shape that says his name on there and maybe something like, "cruisin towards the Dream!". Or something? It doesn't have to have the Mickey Head, just like a rectangular shape, maybe with Mickey mouse riding in Lightening McQueen, speeding off towards the ship?  I know that's a lot so I'll leave it up to creative juices, those are just a couple thoughts....
> 
> We cruise on Sunday so it's REALLY last second! I appreciate it though!



Something like this???


----------



## TeamH5

Blueyes87 said:


> Something like this???



You A-B-S-O-L-U-T-E-L-Y   ROCK!!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

cruisecrasher said:


> Goodnight, you jumped right in, didn't you?
> Welcome!



Thank you! It's just so addicting!!!  As long as everyone doesn't mind  It's in my nature to make others happy.  It's the best of both worlds...Disney and Happy...they just go together 



Marilyn11 said:


> Dear BlueEyes,
> 
> You are doing a great job designing.  Thank you for joining the very talented designers group, and sharing your art talent with us.   Am looking forward to seeing more cool designs.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Marilyn



Thank you  I'm still learning but I'm doing what I can  And since I'm just starting I'm kinda going with what comes to mind and by requests for now...But I'm pretty sure more to come


----------



## Blueyes87

TeamH5 said:


> You A-B-S-O-L-U-T-E-L-Y   ROCK!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!




Your very welcome!  It took a little thinking and time but I usually do my best thinking at night so I was sure to come up with something .  Have a wonderful cruise


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fisher Family requests:









And for the lady who requested via photobucket comments:


----------



## markuehl

It's so nice the you all are doing this my family will be going on our first cruise ever in June on the dream Ray DH Maryann me Danny Ds and Emily dd my oldest Adam won't be joining us I would like to decorate our door but don't really have any great ideas any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jaxs27

Blueyes87 said:


> I made a few to give you a choice  I always like choices lol  So  take your pick if you like any of them



Oh WOW, thank you!  Don't think I can choose, but we have 2 staterooms, so 2 doors!  I really don't have to, I will use them all.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Hi

You all are awesome.. Please Please... Could anyone help to make my son and his wife door decorations. His name is Jay and hers Megan. 

He likes Nightmare Before Christmas and Boba fett from starwars.

Megan loves Chip and Dale and Russell from UP 

My DH and I have so many and want to make sure there door is decorate too.. 

I would like to surprise them... Any help you all can give us will be awesome. 

Thanks so much


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> It's so nice the you all are doing this my family will be going on our first cruise ever in June on the dream Ray DH Maryann me Danny Ds and Emily dd my oldest Adam won't be joining us I would like to decorate our door but don't really have any great ideas any help would be greatly appreciated!



Feel free to search my photobucket (in signature) and pick DISigns you'd like personalized, or ask for characters or something you'd like.


----------



## Lake_Mary

I have a special request... we are cruising with my Uncles, they are brothers. It's their very first cruise and they are flying in from Chicago  Wondering if someone can do a Mickey head with their names, but maybe with Chip and Dale as the characters? It's tough to pick a design that doesn't make them look like a couple! LOL!

First Cruise
Uncle Marty
Uncle John
February 11-18 Disney Magic

Anything?

Thanks!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

milliepie said:


> No problem, I had some time today.  Classes just started, so it's the calm before the storm.



Thank You so much!!!  Its perfect!


----------



## sauerkraut

Blueyes87 said:


>



Blueyes87
I love this disign and if you are willing to share I would love something like this for 4 girlfriends upcoming spa gathering in Kohler Wisc. (I know, we're flying north for some pampering).  

We are Sandy, Mer, Linda and Jennifer  going to The Kohler Waters Spa at the end of the month Jan 29th.  We are all Disney fans, we go usually once every two years but changed venue this year because we didn't want to fly anywhere.

If not doable that's fine, I just thought your chick silouettes would fit us perfectly.

Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

sauerkraut said:


> Blueyes87
> I love this disign and if you are willing to share I would love something like this for 4 girlfriends upcoming spa gathering in Kohler Wisc. (I know, we're flying north for some pampering).
> 
> We are Sandy, Mer, Linda and Jennifer  going to The Kohler Waters Spa at the end of the month Jan 29th.  We are all Disney fans, we go usually once every two years but changed venue this year because we didn't want to fly anywhere.
> 
> If not doable that's fine, I just thought your chick silouettes would fit us perfectly.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Let me see what I can do


----------



## Blueyes87

Lake_Mary said:


> I have a special request... we are cruising with my Uncles, they are brothers. It's their very first cruise and they are flying in from Chicago  Wondering if someone can do a Mickey head with their names, but maybe with Chip and Dale as the characters? It's tough to pick a design that doesn't make them look like a couple! LOL!
> 
> First Cruise
> Uncle Marty
> Uncle John
> February 11-18 Disney Magic
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Thanks!!



I didn't know if you wanted them together or separate, but this is what I came up with.


----------



## golfnsuch

Do any of you kind souls know where I might be able to find graphics or images of all four ship names in their scroll script? I think I have the Dream and Fantasy, but need the other two. Actually, it would be great to find all four in one place. I'm putting one each on the pockets of my FE.

If someone has black and white file of each that I could use (I need to be able to get all four names the same size), I would be very grateful! 

And if you PM your address, I would send you a small handmade token of my appreciation (Disney cruise themed - of course).

Thanks, E.


----------



## msnoble

Hi Blueyes87--
Great designs!  I was wondering if I could get this one, but with Disney Magic across the Top, Feb 18-25 along the bottom, and nothing on the sides?





Thanks so much!


----------



## McCuddenFam

msnoble said:


> Hi Blueyes87--
> Great designs!  I was wondering if I could get this one, but with Disney Magic across the Top, Feb 18-25 along the bottom, and nothing on the sides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Ahhhhh....I love this one as well....could I get it with The McCudden Crew on the side and the same Pirate night on the other....and then Disney Fantasy April 27 - May 5????  Thank you thank you!
Aubrey


----------



## spicycrab

Hi CruiseCrasher,

I was wondering if I could get Pirate Minnie Micky heads that say Jen, Allison, and Nancy.  I already got Mike and John from your photobucket link , but didn't see these names.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kaiser

Hi blueyes, You probably should remove the dead men tell no tales design. Happen to know of the guy who made that and on his webpage is a copyright statement that nobody is allowed to post the design or alter it. Hate to see somebody get into trouble for using somebody elses work.


----------



## Blueyes87

Removed post


----------



## Blueyes87

kaiser said:


> Hi blueyes, You probably should remove the dead men tell no tales design. Happen to know of the guy who made that and on his webpage is a copyright statement that nobody is allowed to post the design or alter it. Hate to see somebody get into trouble for using somebody elses work.



Oh wow...sorry I didn't know...

Sorry guys


----------



## Blueyes87

sauerkraut said:


> Blueyes87
> I love this disign and if you are willing to share I would love something like this for 4 girlfriends upcoming spa gathering in Kohler Wisc. (I know, we're flying north for some pampering).
> 
> We are Sandy, Mer, Linda and Jennifer  going to The Kohler Waters Spa at the end of the month Jan 29th.  We are all Disney fans, we go usually once every two years but changed venue this year because we didn't want to fly anywhere.
> 
> If not doable that's fine, I just thought your chick silouettes would fit us perfectly.
> 
> Thanks!




How's this?


----------



## Blueyes87

Sorry everyone about the pirate design.  I was a little sad so I ended up making up one of my own.  This one should be good to go since it I completely started from scratch on this one, with a couples hours of work put into it.  (At least I'm hoping this is good to go ) I guess if not someone will let me know


----------



## cruisecrasher

spicycrab said:


> Hi CruiseCrasher,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get Pirate Minnie Micky heads that say Jen, Allison, and Nancy.  I already got Mike and John from your photobucket link , but didn't see these names.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry everyone about the pirate design.  I was a little sad so I ended up making up one of my own.  This one should be good to go since it I completely started from scratch on this one, with a couples hours of work put into it.  (At least I'm hoping this is good to go ) I guess if not someone will let me know



You should be okay with anything _you _did from scratch.  Just if you're using others' disigns, you're supposed to get permission from the original poster before you personalize them for others.  I ended up remaking the Phineas and Ferb from scratch because someone wanted that specifically as another poster had done, but the OP wasn't personalizing any of them.

I kinda like creating hugely new stuff from scratch that take over a week of free time, (yes, sometimes I'm that slow or it's that involved) but doing little tweaks and personalizing existing files is so fast and easy, that it's easier to do lots of those requests.


----------



## milliepie

golfnsuch said:


> Do any of you kind souls know where I might be able to find graphics or images of all four ship names in their scroll script? I think I have the Dream and Fantasy, but need the other two. Actually, it would be great to find all four in one place. I'm putting one each on the pockets of my FE.
> 
> If someone has black and white file of each that I could use (I need to be able to get all four names the same size), I would be very grateful!
> 
> And if you PM your address, I would send you a small handmade token of my appreciation (Disney cruise themed - of course).
> 
> Thanks, E.



I should have them all in my Cruise logo files.  


http://www.4shared.com/dir/rOieU1EB/DCL_Logos.html


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry everyone about the pirate design.  I was a little sad so I ended up making up one of my own.  This one should be good to go since it I completely started from scratch on this one, with a couples hours of work put into it.  (At least I'm hoping this is good to go ) I guess if not someone will let me know





cruisecrasher said:


> You should be okay with anything _you _did from scratch.  Just if you're using others' disigns, you're supposed to get permission from the original poster before you personalize them for others.  I ended up remaking the Phineas and Ferb from scratch because someone wanted that specifically as another poster had done, but the OP wasn't personalizing any of them.
> 
> I kinda like creating hugely new stuff from scratch that take over a week of free time, (yes, sometimes I'm that slow or it's that involved) but doing little tweaks and personalizing existing files is so fast and easy, that it's easier to do lots of those requests.



Yeah, doing your own from scratch is so much more fun anyways.  After a while you will find your stuff all over the place.  I've seen my things on wallpaper sites, clip art sites and unfortunately sometimes being sold.  I made a lot of clip art from scratch and I see it being used all of the time in different designs.  I think it's cool and  I don't mind when it does get used, like the Sailor Chip and Dale you used on one of your mickey heads.  It took me a few hours to re-draw them.  In the original clipart they are back to back, but I wanted them apart, so I made it so.  I created different name tags based off of the original castmember ones and have seen those being personalized too.  I always keep an archive of each step I take in my designing, so that if anyone ever claims that I copied them, I can prove otherwise.  

As long as my designs are not used for profit, I'm game.  I can't really be stingy, I don't own Disney images in any way, but it still takes a lot of time to re-create them or put a design together, so a bit of acknowledgement is appreciated and it is absolutely awesome when people post their finished projects.  I started out a few years ago just using clip art and slapping a name on there somewhere, but I soon discovered that doing my own was so much more fun and I find myself getting better the more I practice!  I think that Jordak is the most original in his designing, and he creates things so effortlessly.  If you can't tell, I have a lot of respect for the guy and I'm so glad that he is still designing.  I think you all are awesome too, spreading the magic and doing it for free.  It makes my heart happy.  Sorry, I tend to ramble sometimes.  hippie:  

Thanks for all you do for everyone.  It's magical!


----------



## millscrew

Hi,  I would love a few designs please.  I am trying to decorate our two friends doors of their cabins for them and make tee-shirts for them as a surprise.

dumbo (mickey head)  no name please
Mickey Pirate ( Blue Ocean wave background) name --Matt and also name- Paul on a different one
Parchment paper Mickey Pirate  -  Name- Matt 
Parchment paper Minnie Pirate - name - Lisa
Minnie Ocean wave background piarte- name - Lorraine

Disney Fantasy Beach Chairs- 2012  chairs names - Paul and Lisa
Mickey head for Patriots
Mickey head- Red Sox
Mickey head- Celtics


Thank you so much....


----------



## mishoe01

I need names filled with characters:

name - character
Lito - Goofy
Lita - Jiminy Cricket
Taita - Tigger

Thanks!


----------



## clc053103

Sorry duplicate post!


----------



## clc053103

Hi Blueeyes, Milliepie and friends on this thread!*

Not sure if I am doing this right, but I am looking for some Mickey Head door magnets! My sister, Mom and I are cruising with my son and nephews in adjoining cabins. Any chance one of you talented disers can create some for our first cruise? 

First cabin:
Minnie Mouse - Paige
Goofy- Logan
Donald duck- Jackson
Second cabin:
Cars/ lightning McQueen -Nicky (loved the design Blueeyes did for Bennett!)
Ariel: Ginny 
Belle: Courtney

Thank you so much! We can't wait to board the Dream!


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> You should be okay with anything _you _did from scratch.  Just if you're using others' disigns, you're supposed to get permission from the original poster before you personalize them for others.  I ended up remaking the Phineas and Ferb from scratch because someone wanted that specifically as another poster had done, but the OP wasn't personalizing any of them.
> 
> I kinda like creating hugely new stuff from scratch that take over a week of free time, (yes, sometimes I'm that slow or it's that involved) but doing little tweaks and personalizing existing files is so fast and easy, that it's easier to do lots of those requests.



I'm not a disigner but i thought that i would throw out an ideal that i have for any one that might be on a valetime cruise. The ideal is caribbean hearts  or whatevere the cruise is. The wording would be a valetime time cruise or whatever.  Or mabey one of the disngers could come up with the right wording. I hope to see some good ideals


----------



## markuehl

thank you for doing this its really so generous of you i was thinking for my daughter emily i saw a cute snow white magnet and for my son Danny a cute pirate mickey against a water backround and for my husband and a minnie mickey together his name is ray and mine maryann and my 19 year old who is not coming with us is adam and i am thinking of making a flat adam (stanley)maybe a magnet that say wish you were here adam THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

millscrew said:


> Hi,  I would love a few designs please.  I am trying to decorate our two friends doors of their cabins for them and make tee-shirts for them as a surprise.
> 
> dumbo (mickey head)  no name please
> Mickey Pirate ( Blue Ocean wave background) name --Matt and also name- Paul on a different one
> Parchment paper Mickey Pirate  -  Name- Matt
> Parchment paper Minnie Pirate - name - Lisa
> Minnie Ocean wave background piarte- name - Lorraine
> 
> Disney Fantasy Beach Chairs- 2012  chairs names - Paul and Lisa
> Mickey head for Patriots
> Mickey head- Red Sox
> Mickey head- Celtics
> 
> 
> Thank you so much....



Starting on the top ones.  The bottom ones all sound like they're Milliepie's.

ETA:
Completed:












This one I'd already done:



and I am more than happy to personalize this one for you:


 but I don't provide blanks.


----------



## teammoss

You are so nice to do all of these.  
Can you pretty please make me a:
Greer name magnet template, she really likes the "nerds" if that is an option if not I love all your stuff so whichever is easiest for you, she is my 8 year old dd and one for me Tija (Minnie themed?)

Thanks!


----------



## Fºoºz

milliepie said:


> Yeah, doing your own from scratch is so much more fun anyways.  After a while you will find your stuff all over the place.  I've seen my things on wallpaper sites, clip art sites and unfortunately sometimes being sold.  I made a lot of clip art from scratch and I see it being used all of the time in different designs.  I think it's cool and  I don't mind when it does get used, like the Sailor Chip and Dale you used on one of your mickey heads.  It took me a few hours to re-draw them.  In the original clipart they are back to back, but I wanted them apart, so I made it so.  I created different name tags based off of the original castmember ones and have seen those being personalized too.  I always keep an archive of each step I take in my designing, so that if anyone ever claims that I copied them, I can prove otherwise.
> 
> As long as my designs are not used for profit, I'm game.  I can't really be stingy, I don't own Disney images in any way, but it still takes a lot of time to re-create them or put a design together, so a bit of acknowledgement is appreciated and it is absolutely awesome when people post their finished projects.  I started out a few years ago just using clip art and slapping a name on there somewhere, but I soon discovered that doing my own was so much more fun and I find myself getting better the more I practice!  I think that Jordak is the most original in his designing, and he creates things so effortlessly.  If you can't tell, I have a lot of respect for the guy and I'm so glad that he is still designing.  I think you all are awesome too, spreading the magic and doing it for free.  It makes my heart happy.  Sorry, I tend to ramble sometimes.  hippie:
> 
> Thanks for all you do for everyone.  It's magical!



I've been away for close to 10 years, having planned our 10th Anniv at WDW and came back as have booked back-to-back cruises aboard the _Disney Fantasy_ to celebrate our 20th Anniversary.  Imagine to my surprise to see how far Disney fans have come along in sharing their love of Disney with others.  The door decorating idea is fantastic ... I remember how much fun we had 10 years ago with just our personalized Disney name tags back at the parks ... not sure if they do those anymore ... anyways ... 

* milliepie, cruisecrasher and jordak * ... I just finished going through all 134+ pages of this thread this AM and am amazed at the dedication and effort that you three have provided.  There are not enough superlatives to describe your character, talent and ability to bring happiness to others.  In other words, absolutely AMAZING - kudos 

* milliepie* ... *love* your Mickey Ear itineraries and the surfboard ... would love the opportunity to have you do one for us for the Eastern and Western Caribbean in the future when you have time.  I will keep tabs on this board to see when you return ... but in the meantime, concentrate on your studies because it will take you far. 

* cruisecrasher* ... the ticket invite is ingenious ... is it possible to request two tickets with the following information: 

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ns/?action=view&current=FirstBoardingPass.png
 Sami-Jo and Foz (as the names)
 one ticket with the Itinerary for the Western Caribbean starting on Sept 29th and the second ticket with the Itinerary for the Eastern Caribbean starting on October 6th
 with the Eastern Caribbean ticket, can you replace "Vow Renewal" with "20th Anniversary"?
 -----------------------------------------------   
http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/.../Mickey Heads/?action=view&current=SeanMH.png  (with the name Foz)
http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ckey Heads/?action=view&current=CaitlinMH.png (with the name Sami-Jo)
Thanks.

There are just a few others (such as the back to back itinerary - I have to track down who did that one) ...  but I believe the rest I would like to request are _jordak's_ ...from what I read, he is on a well-deserved sabbatical so will check back later. 

Thank you.


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Yeah, doing your own from scratch is so much more fun anyways.  After a while you will find your stuff all over the place.  I've seen my things on wallpaper sites, clip art sites and unfortunately sometimes being sold.  I made a lot of clip art from scratch and I see it being used all of the time in different designs.  I think it's cool and  I don't mind when it does get used, like the* Sailor Chip and Dale* you used on one of your mickey heads.  It took me a few hours to re-draw them.  In the original clipart they are back to back, but I wanted them apart, so I made it so.  I created different name tags based off of the original castmember ones and have seen those being personalized too.  I always keep an archive of each step I take in my designing, so that if anyone ever claims that I copied them, I can prove otherwise.
> 
> As long as my designs are not used for profit, I'm game.  I can't really be stingy, I don't own Disney images in any way, but it still takes a lot of time to re-create them or put a design together, so a bit of acknowledgement is appreciated and it is absolutely awesome when people post their finished projects.  I started out a few years ago just using clip art and slapping a name on there somewhere, but I soon discovered that doing my own was so much more fun and I find myself getting better the more I practice!  I think that Jordak is the most original in his designing, and he creates things so effortlessly.  If you can't tell, I have a lot of respect for the guy and I'm so glad that he is still designing.  I think you all are awesome too, spreading the magic and doing it for free.  It makes my heart happy.  Sorry, I tend to ramble sometimes.  hippie:
> 
> Thanks for all you do for everyone.  It's magical!




THANK YOU for making the chip and dale!   I hope you don't mind cause I can always change them.  Its so hard to find them apart!  Im with you on it all though.  I wouldn't dare charge for anything especially If it's part of an image I found not made. (and with the internet and how fast everything travels its so hard to know where anything came from)  1) it is a lot of work (knowing from trying to create the different chicks) 2) this is all in good fun.  I like to see others happy.  I just don't like people mad at me so as long as no one is mad then I'll pick myself up and continue on. 

Oh and Milliepie you are awesome  I love your designs.  You are one of the ones who really inspired me to do my own and can only hope that one day I can get to be as good as you.  Just thought I would mention it  Good luck in school 

Oh and your guys are right I've done 4 from scratch and though it's much much more work, it's sooooo much better.  I get things the way I want  

ok i'm done Have a Great Day Everyone!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Patrickprincess said:


> I'm not a disigner but i thought that i would throw out an ideal that i have for any one that might be on a valetime cruise. The ideal is caribbean hearts  or whatevere the cruise is. The wording would be a valetime time cruise or whatever.  Or mabey one of the disngers could come up with the right wording. I hope to see some good ideals


Actually I am going on a Valentine cruise (albeit solo, but excited to treat my single self!) next month and I was hoping someone could create a Valentine design or 2 for me!  Can someone help?


----------



## cruisecrasher

clc053103 said:


> Hi Blueeyes, Milliepie and friends on this thread!*
> 
> Not sure if I am doing this right, but I am looking for some Mickey Head door magnets! My sister, Mom and I are cruising with my son and nephews in adjoining cabins. Any chance *one of you talented disers can create some for our first cruise? *
> 
> First cabin:
> Minnie Mouse - Paige
> Goofy- Logan
> Donald duck- Jackson
> Second cabin:
> Cars/ lightning McQueen -*Nicky (loved the design Blueeyes did for Bennett!)
> Ariel: Ginny
> Belle: Courtney
> 
> Thank you so much! We can't wait to board the Dream!



Starting on all these (except the Cars one)
ETA:


----------



## clc053103

cruisecrasher said:


> Starting on all these (except the Cars one)



Thank you! I am in awe of the talent around here! I just showed my sister and she loved them, can't wait to print and laminate!

Blue eyes, I would be thrilled if you could make Nicky a Cars Mickey Head like The one you did for Bennett!

Hoping you will all inspire me so I can get working on a FE and gifts next!


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> thank you for doing this its really so generous of you i was thinking for my daughter emily i saw a cute snow white magnet and for my son Danny a cute pirate mickey against a water backround and for my husband and a minnie mickey together his name is ray and mine maryann and my 19 year old who is not coming with us is adam and i am thinking of making a flat adam (stanley)maybe a magnet that say wish you were here adam THANK YOU!!!!



Starting on this request...


----------



## Blueyes87

clc053103 said:


> Hi Blueeyes, Milliepie and friends on this thread!*
> 
> Not sure if I am doing this right, but I am looking for some Mickey Head door magnets! My sister, Mom and I are cruising with my son and nephews in adjoining cabins. Any chance one of you talented disers can create some for our first cruise?
> 
> First cabin:
> Minnie Mouse - Paige
> Goofy- Logan
> Donald duck- Jackson
> Second cabin:
> *Cars/ lightning McQueen -Nicky (loved the design Blueeyes did for Bennett!)*
> Ariel: Ginny
> Belle: Courtney
> 
> Thank you so much! We can't wait to board the Dream!



Sorry didn't see this.


----------



## clc053103

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry didn't see this.



This awesome! My son is going to love it!


----------



## ge0rgette2

In everyone's opinion which type of magnetic sheets are best?

I have seen Avery in Staples. 

What do you use!?


----------



## Patrickprincess

ge0rgette2 said:


> In everyone's opinion which type of magnetic sheets are best?
> 
> I have seen Avery in Staples.
> 
> What do you use!?



i've been useing the wall mart kind i wish i could remmber what name they are. all i know is they are a package of three for 5.97 and staples charge around 10.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Perfect. Thanks!

I will look when I go. 

Do you find it easy to work with I mean the ink doesn't run?

I'm looking to make magnets for our stateroom doors. Just a few.


----------



## mlc1985

I just whipped this up based off, the main image is actually from a shirt from a clothing brand called Johnny Cupcakes.







[/IMG]


----------



## millscrew

cruisecrasher said:


> Starting on the top ones.  The bottom ones all sound like they're Milliepie's.
> 
> ETA:
> Completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I'd already done:
> 
> 
> 
> and I am more than happy to personalize this one for you:
> 
> 
> but I don't provide blanks.



These are great thank you so much.  I made a mistake the parchment Mickey I need one to say James.  The dumbo can we do the year 2012. Or the Fantasy.  

Thank you so much.   I love them all.


----------



## markuehl

This is really sooo nice that you take time to provide this service thank you so much!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> thank you for doing this its really so generous of you i was thinking for my daughter emily i saw a cute snow white magnet and for my son Danny a cute pirate mickey against a water backround and for my husband and a minnie mickey together his name is ray and mine maryann and my 19 year old who is not coming with us is adam and i am thinking of making a flat adam (stanley)maybe a magnet that say wish you were here adam THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

millscrew said:


> These are great thank you so much.  I made a mistake the parchment Mickey I need one to say James.  The dumbo can we do the year 2012. Or the Fantasy.
> 
> Thank you so much.   I love them all.







What name would you like on the Dumbo?


----------



## Fivepin

ge0rgette2 said:


> In everyone's opinion which type of magnetic sheets are best?
> 
> I have seen Avery in Staples.
> 
> What do you use!?



I buy from decalpapers.com
I bought in bulk-100 sheets and they came out to around .89 each plus the shipping.  They have smaller quantities available.  If you just want a few sheets then it's probably best to buy in the stores.  I just ran out of my stock so will have to order some more.  I have to make magnets for 5 families traveling with us in November who have never been on a Disney cruise.  I want them to have the full experience even though it's only a 3 night cruise.  I get the matte ones.  The shipping is alot, but they are heavy.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Fºoºz;43726171 said:
			
		

> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ns/?action=view&current=FirstBoardingPass.png
> Sami-Jo and Foz (as the names)
> one ticket with the Itinerary for the Western Caribbean starting on Sept 29th and the second ticket with the Itinerary for the Eastern Caribbean starting on October 6th
> with the Eastern Caribbean ticket, can you replace "Vow Renewal" with "20th Anniversary"?
> -----------------------------------------------
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/.../Mickey Heads/?action=view&current=SeanMH.png  (with the name Foz)
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ckey Heads/?action=view&current=CaitlinMH.png (with the name Sami-Jo)
> Thanks.
> 
> There are just a few others (such as the back to back itinerary - I have to track down who did that one) ...  but I believe the rest I would like to request are _jordak's_ ...from what I read, he is on a well-deserved sabbatical so will check back later.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## msnoble

Fivepin said:


> I buy from decalpapers.com
> I bought in bulk-100 sheets and they came out to around .89 each plus the shipping.   I have to make magnets for 5 families traveling with us in November who have never been on a Disney cruise.  I get the matte ones.



Do you mind if I ask--what type of printer do you have?  I wasn't able to get the magnetic paper to feed through my printer (hp Photosmart)--it seemed like the magnet was getting stuck on the internal part of the printer.  Was bummed as I'd ordered a fair amount of the sheets online.  I am wondering if it is my printer, or maybe the thickness of my sheets?  What is the mil rating on the sheets that you use?

Thanks for any guidance


----------



## milliepie

Fºoºz;43726171 said:
			
		

> I've been away for close to 10 years, having planned our 10th Anniv at WDW and came back as have booked back-to-back cruises aboard the _Disney Fantasy_ to celebrate our 20th Anniversary.  Imagine to my surprise to see how far Disney fans have come along in sharing their love of Disney with others.  The door decorating idea is fantastic ... I remember how much fun we had 10 years ago with just our personalized Disney name tags back at the parks ... not sure if they do those anymore ... anyways ...
> 
> * milliepie, cruisecrasher and jordak * ... I just finished going through all 134+ pages of this thread this AM and am amazed at the dedication and effort that you three have provided.  There are not enough superlatives to describe your character, talent and ability to bring happiness to others.  In other words, absolutely AMAZING - kudos
> 
> * milliepie* ... *love* your Mickey Ear itineraries and the surfboard ... would love the opportunity to have you do one for us for the Eastern and Western Caribbean in the future when you have time.  I will keep tabs on this board to see when you return ... but in the meantime, concentrate on your studies because it will take you far.
> 
> * cruisecrasher* ... the ticket invite is ingenious ... is it possible to request two tickets with the following information:
> 
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ns/?action=view&current=FirstBoardingPass.png
> Sami-Jo and Foz (as the names)
> one ticket with the Itinerary for the Western Caribbean starting on Sept 29th and the second ticket with the Itinerary for the Eastern Caribbean starting on October 6th
> with the Eastern Caribbean ticket, can you replace "Vow Renewal" with "20th Anniversary"?
> -----------------------------------------------
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/.../Mickey Heads/?action=view&current=SeanMH.png  (with the name Foz)
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ckey Heads/?action=view&current=CaitlinMH.png (with the name Sami-Jo)
> Thanks.
> 
> There are just a few others (such as the back to back itinerary - I have to track down who did that one) ...  but I believe the rest I would like to request are _jordak's_ ...from what I read, he is on a well-deserved sabbatical so will check back later.
> 
> Thank you.



Congratulations on your 20 year anniversary!  I can work those for you in the next couple of weeks.  Glad you have some time, because I just got a doozy of an assignment today.    I have a ton of generic designs you can look at in my files. Links are in my signature, and if you need help personalizing anything else let me know.


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> THANK YOU for making the chip and dale!   I hope you don't mind cause I can always change them.  Its so hard to find them apart!  Im with you on it all though.  I wouldn't dare charge for anything especially If it's part of an image I found not made. (and with the internet and how fast everything travels its so hard to know where anything came from)  1) it is a lot of work (knowing from trying to create the different chicks) 2) this is all in good fun.  I like to see others happy.  I just don't like people mad at me so as long as no one is mad then I'll pick myself up and continue on.
> 
> Oh and Milliepie you are awesome  I love your designs.  You are one of the ones who really inspired me to do my own and can only hope that one day I can get to be as good as you.  Just thought I would mention it  Good luck in school
> 
> Oh and your guys are right I've done 4 from scratch and though it's much much more work, it's sooooo much better.  I get things the way I want
> 
> ok i'm done Have a Great Day Everyone!



Oh, it's absolutely ok to use them, I really don't mind at all.  That is what I do them for...  To spread the magic and share the love.    Designing is so addicting and you will have dreams about what you are going to do next.  Well.. at least I do.    Have fun with it, but don't forget to take a break now and again too.  Hope you have a great weekend!  ~Millie

P.S.  How is the weather in CA?  I used to live in Coronado and visit Disneyland every other week.  I miss it and can't wait to move back in a year.  I look forward to cruising on the Wonder again too.  Take care..


----------



## Blueyes87

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Actually I am going on a Valentine cruise (albeit solo, but excited to treat my single self!) next month and I was hoping someone could create a Valentine design or 2 for me!  Can someone help?



I have 2 in my photo bucket that has a kissing minnie mickey in a moon above the ship, and then one of a pink mickey head.  I just finished this one (might be tweaking it a bit but this is pretty much it) and I pretty sure I'll be working on more the next couple days. 





Since you mentioned you would be traveling alone on Valentines day I made this one if you like....


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Oh, it's absolutely ok to use them, I really don't mind at all.  That is what I do them for...  To spread the magic and share the love.    Designing is so addicting and you will have dreams about what you are going to do next.  Well.. at least I do.    Have fun with it, but don't forget to take a break now and again too.  Hope you have a great weekend!  ~Millie
> 
> P.S.  How is the weather in CA?  I used to live in Coronado and visit Disneyland every other week.  I miss it and can't wait to move back in a year.  I look forward to cruising on the Wonder again too.  Take care..




Omg I lay down to go to sleep and my mind starts wandering and putting things together.  I have to put my earphones on to keep my mind busy with something else  For now I'm keeping myself busy cause I'm getting way to excited for my upcoming cruise (71 days ) As for the weather the afternoons are wonderful.  Not too cold it's nice.  The nights on the other hand get a little cold (well cold for us californians ) I love california and being so close to Disneyland  I don't think I can live anywhere else.  We are spoiled here  You have a good weekend and good luck with school...I know the coursework can be brutal!


----------



## markuehl

Oh my gosh thosr are sooooo awesome the flat adam even looks a little like my son he has brown hair and eyes they will be sooo cute on our door thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## markuehl

LOVE THESE PIRATE MICKEY LETTERS IS THERE ANY WAY I COULD GET THEM SPELLING OUT OUR LAST NAME KUEHL THANK YOU !!! AND MY DAUGHTER IS OVER MY SHOULDER REQUESTING TINKERBELL HER NAME IS EMILY THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Fivepin

msnoble said:


> Do you mind if I ask--what type of printer do you have?  I wasn't able to get the magnetic paper to feed through my printer (hp Photosmart)--it seemed like the magnet was getting stuck on the internal part of the printer.  Was bummed as I'd ordered a fair amount of the sheets online.  I am wondering if it is my printer, or maybe the thickness of my sheets?  What is the mil rating on the sheets that you use?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance



I have a Lexmark X9575 4 in 1 inkjet.  It's a few years old.  This batch I have is 10 mil according to the website.  My very first order with them, the paper was alot thicker.  I did call them about that but in the long run it works fine and is alot lighter when they are in my luggage.  With the 2 batches I never had any problems with it feeding through.  I know what you're talking about though.  There is this one cardstock I can't feed through because it keeps getting jammed in the back.  BTW I feed the paper through one at a time.  With my printer, if I put a few sheets in the tray, 2 will go through.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lake_Mary

THANK YOU!! I'm going to surprise them!




Blueyes87 said:


> I didn't know if you wanted them together or separate, but this is what I came up with.


----------



## Fºoºz

cruisecrasher said:


>



Imagine my surprise when I signed on this AM to discover your wonderful work - how many ways can I say _Thank you _ ... _ 

Merci
Danke schoen (German)
CHEERS - LOL!
Hartelijk Dank ("thanks from the heart" - Dutch)
 Do jeh (tou yeh) (formal: thanks - Cantonese)
 Thank you - eh (Canadian ?)
_Oh _"what the hay"_ ... T H A N K S   Absolutely love the Itinerary passes


----------



## Fºoºz

milliepie said:


> Congratulations on your 20 year anniversary!  I can work those for you in the next couple of weeks.  Glad you have some time, because I just got a doozy of an assignment today.    I have a ton of generic designs you can look at in my files. Links are in my signature, and if you need help personalizing anything else let me know.



I was _so_ surprised to hear from you ... considering how busy post-secondary education is nowadays.  University was quite an experience - I enjoyed it a lot - but I certainly do not miss all that studying or doozy assignments!  I still recall, oh so long ago, that for several months after graduation, I would, on occassion, awake suddenly and a bit confused ... thinking I had an assignment to do ... or that I had to study for exams  ... boy imagine my relief when I realized that I no longer had to do that anymore!

I am very appreciative of your kind gesture ... I will take a look at all of your wonderful designs over the next little while and will post back later ... it will be a difficult choice based on what I have already seen so far .   I am certain that whatever endeavors you do decide upon when you graduate will be blessed with such an individual as yourself.

 _  Who knew ... I did not have to go to Disneyland or WDW or on a Disney Cruise to find a Disney Princess such as yourself and CruiseCrasher   !  Thank you Milliepie!  And good luck on that doozy assignment! _


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Fºoºz;43733522 said:
			
		

> I certainly do not miss all that studying or doozy assignments!  I still recall, oh so long ago, that for several months after graduation, I would, on occassion, awake suddenly and a bit confused ... thinking I had an assignment to do ... or that I had to study for exams  ... boy imagine my relief when I realized that I no longer had to do that anymore!
> [/i][/color]



OMG, I still have those dreams, too! And I have to say that I still have thoughts of being in a blessed place when I realize that I have a whole weekend and only routine kid and house stuff to do, NO SCHOOL WORK! And it's been "a few" years! My hats off to those of you who go back to school as adults --  -- and ! 
OK, the off-topic is now done!


----------



## millscrew

cruisecrasher said:


> What name would you like on the Dumbo?



Names for Dumbo
Lisa, Paul, Kathi,Mike,Kiara,Taron,Lorraine,James,Matt

Thanks again you did a great job...


----------



## cruisecrasher

teammoss said:


> You are so nice to do all of these.
> Can you pretty please make me a:
> Greer name magnet template, she really likes the "nerds" if that is an option if not I love all your stuff so whichever is easiest for you, she is my 8 year old dd and one for me Tija (Minnie themed?)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Blueyes87 said:


> Omg I lay down to go to sleep and my mind starts wandering and putting things together.


Been there...and not just for DISigns, but FE gifts too.



markuehl said:


> Oh my gosh thosr are sooooo awesome the flat adam even looks a little like my son he has brown hair and eyes they will be sooo cute on our door thank you thank you!!!!


You're welcome!



markuehl said:


> LOVE THESE PIRATE MICKEY LETTERS IS THERE ANY WAY I COULD GET THEM SPELLING OUT OUR LAST NAME KUEHL THANK YOU !!! AND MY DAUGHTER IS OVER MY SHOULDER REQUESTING TINKERBELL HER NAME IS EMILY THANK YOU!!!


Um, which letters?  Do you mean the Mickey Heads?



			
				Fºoºz;43733138 said:
			
		

> Imagine my surprise when I signed on this AM to discover your wonderful work - how many ways can I say _Thank you _ ... _
> 
> Merci
> Danke schoen (German)
> CHEERS - LOL!
> Hartelijk Dank ("thanks from the heart" - Dutch)
> Do jeh (tou yeh) (formal: thanks - Cantonese)
> Thank you - eh (Canadian ?)
> _Oh _"what the hay"_ ... T H A N K S   Absolutely love the Itinerary passes


De nada and Congratulations!


----------



## cruisecrasher

millscrew said:


> Names for Dumbo
> Lisa, Paul, Kathi,Mike,Kiara,Taron,Lorraine,James,Matt
> 
> Thanks again you did a great job...



























That's a lot of elephants...


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Blueyes87 said:


> Since you mentioned you would be traveling alone on Valentines day I made this one if you like....





Oh my goodness I love that one!! Such a cool design and making a solo valentine so special!  Would you be able to tweak it for the Dream instead of the Wonder since that's what I'll be on, maybe say  "Nicole's Solo Cruise on the Dream"? Thank you so much!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I wonder if one of you kind and talented people can help me with a custom design. I am going to be on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise on the Disney Wonder from April 29th to May 14th. We have a very active DIS group on this cruise and there is a bunch of people who are giving up a lot of time to do something for the group. As they are spreading Pixie Dust, I would love to make a magnet for each of them that says "Friend of Tinkerbell". Is this something you can help with?

Corinna


----------



## spicycrab

CruiseCrasher,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the Mickey Heads!!!


----------



## markuehl

Hi on one of the posts I think it spelled out pirate Mickey and each letter was done in a piratey motif I also saw the Minnie nerd I am seeing to many cute things here my dd Emily would love I purchased some magnet paper on amazon today so when it arrives i will see how this goes you are really wonderful to take your time to do this!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I wonder if one of you kind and talented people can help me with a custom design. I am going to be on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise on the Disney Wonder from April 29th to May 14th. We have a very active DIS group on this cruise and there is a bunch of people who are giving up a lot of time to do something for the group. As they are spreading Pixie Dust, I would love to make a magnet for each of them that says "Friend of Tinkerbell". Is this something you can help with?
> 
> Corinna



AHAHAHA  My Mom is going to be on that cruise.  She is a hugely involved in everything Disboards does.  You prob know her, if not you will!!!  I can surely come up with something.  I think it would be funny


----------



## TeenaS

Was wondering if someone could come up with one for my daughter's wedding on the Fantasy 6/15/13.  Jeanne and Brian.


----------



## Blueyes87

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Oh my goodness I love that one!! Such a cool design and making a solo valentine so special!  Would you be able to tweak it for the Dream instead of the Wonder since that's what I'll be on, maybe say  "Nicole's Solo Cruise on the Dream"? Thank you so much!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> AHAHAHA  My Mom is going to be on that cruise.  She is a hugely involved in everything Disboards does.  You prob know her, if not you will!!!  I can surely come up with something.  I think it would be funny



May I ask who your mother is?

Corinna


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> May I ask who your mother is?
> 
> Corinna



Her disboard name is eeyorelvr10 (which i may add started off as my name but she very quickly commandeered it).  Her first name laura


----------



## Azraell

I was wondering if perhaps someone could make me a Disney Cruise Line life preserver with "The Poe House" on it. I was also wondering if anyone wanted to make a Mickey Head with Jack Sparrow and Ariel on it (yes I know they don't belong together, heh) with the names George and Angela..... or one with Jack Skellington and Sally with the names George and Angela on it. Please please!! I would really appreciate it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Her disboard name is eeyorelvr10 (which i may add started off as my name but she very quickly commandeered it).  Her first name laura



Sure, I know her. We have cruised together 3 times previously. I have not seen her on the thread or at our Facebook group for ages. I had started to wonder if she had cancelled the cruise, but I am glad that she is still coming.

Corinna


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Blueyes87 said:


>


Blueyes, thank you so much, its beautiful!  Can't wait to hang this on my door on my Valentine cruise in a few weeks, I usually hate V-Day being a single gal but being on the cruise, treating myself to Palo that night, and looking at this special magnet will make this the best Valentines Day ever for me, thanks again!


----------



## markuehl

Hi i am sorry to have to ask this but i wanted to do a trial print of the amazing designs you made before i get the magnet paper but i cant figure out how you get them to print?  i know it cant be very hard but i am missing something thanks for any instruction!!!


----------



## berlys

Wow!  These are amazing!  I've been looking through these boards for advice since it is our first DCL cruise.  We are sailing on the Fantasy 7-night Western on May 12th.  So excited!!  Wondered if we could get someone to design us some magnets for our door!  We will be celebrating my daughter's 6th birthday while on the cruise.

1)Disney Fantasy Ship 2012- any ideas?  We do like the one with the beach chairs on the deck of the ship with the names on them.

Individual magnets for each of us
Stephan- Pirate Mickey inspired
Kim- Minnie inspired
Olivia (6 yrs)- Rapunzel inspired

Thanks for any help you can send our way!!


----------



## Pixiegran

dolphingirl47 said:


> I wonder if one of you kind and talented people can help me with a custom design. I am going to be on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise on the Disney Wonder from April 29th to May 14th. We have a very active DIS group on this cruise and there is a bunch of people who are giving up a lot of time to do something for the group. As they are spreading Pixie Dust, I would love to make a magnet for each of them that says "Friend of Tinkerbell". Is this something you can help with?
> 
> Corinna



Corinna what an awesome idea for our over active Dis board members...they are awesome!


----------



## Pixiegran

Blueyes87 said:


> Her disboard name is eeyorelvr10 (which i may add started off as my name but she very quickly commandeered it).  Her first name laura



I haven't seen her on our Hawaii thread either.  Tell her to check in 
I saw a Mickey head in your photobucket of a Disney cruise ship...would it be possible to do a Mickey head with the Wonder and Inaugural Hawaii Cruise 2012 on it?  I would love to make magnets for the FE .....of course first I have to figure out HOW to print these  ( I am a technically challenged "senior" )


----------



## Fivepin

Pixiegran said:


> I haven't seen her on our Hawaii thread either.  Tell her to check in
> I saw a Mickey head in your photobucket of a Disney cruise ship...would it be possible to do a Mickey head with the Wonder and Inaugural Hawaii Cruise 2012 on it?  I would love to make magnets for the FE .....of course first I have to figure out HOW to print these  ( I am a technically challenged "senior" )



Hi Judy

I had replied to your question about the journal pages in Mel's thread.  If that doesnt help let me know.  I can print them up for you if you need me to since I'll see you on the Hawaii trip or I can mail to you.


----------



## Blueyes87

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Blueyes, thank you so much, its beautiful!  Can't wait to hang this on my door on my Valentine cruise in a few weeks, I usually hate V-Day being a single gal but being on the cruise, treating myself to Palo that night, and looking at this special magnet will make this the best Valentines Day ever for me, thanks again!



Your welcome.  My pleasure.  Have a wonderful cruise


----------



## rosermama

Can I put in a special request?  (there is no real hurry to this one)

My husband and I are going on the June 15th 2day getaway out of NYC for our 5th year anniversary.

I was wondering if someone could make  one for me (Rosie) and my husband (Olivier) celebrating our 5th anniversary with Lady and the Tramp, our anniversary is June 6th.


----------



## Blueyes87

I have seen a few requests that I would love to work on, and I will get working soon.  I've been neglecting the other half and some of the housework  so as I'm having fun doing this it's taking me a little longer to get one done lol (even though I just started this like a week ago ) *But new designs are coming* promise


----------



## rosermama

markuehl said:


> Hi i am sorry to have to ask this but i wanted to do a trial print of the amazing designs you made before i get the magnet paper but i cant figure out how you get them to print?  i know it cant be very hard but i am missing something thanks for any instruction!!!



Here is a small piece of advice

Buy card stock paper and use that for printing the pictures.  (I normally put them on a word doc and size them to what I want so I can print more than one on a sheet)

Buy strip magnets at your local craft/ Walmart store.

I basically cut out each one and put a inch or 1/2 inch piece of magnet on the back.

This way if anything gets stolen I don't feel like it was a lot of money.  I have some that I have used on three cruises and they still are in great condition. sometimes.


----------



## millscrew

cruisecrasher said:


> That's a lot of elephants...



Thank you so much.  These will be perfect for the fantasy.  We only have 100 days to go.


----------



## Pixiegran

Fivepin said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> I had replied to your question about the journal pages in Mel's thread.  If that doesnt help let me know.  I can print them up for you if you need me to since I'll see you on the Hawaii trip or I can mail to you.



I had so many DIS pages open my computer crashed and I still have not found all the ones I was posting on   could you possibly post the link to your reply on Mels post for me so I can find it    I feel so stupid at times dealing with computers...especially since mine became possessed a few weeks ago!

Found IT.never mind...thank you


----------



## gretchnh

Hello all! First of all, I have to say that I cannot believe how generous the DISigners on these boards are. I'm new to the whole cruise thing and have never seen anything like this! 

With that being said, I was going to see if any of the DISigners would help me with my request. I've browsed through each of the 138 pages in this thread and everything is incredible!

We are going on our very first Disney Cruise (and first cruise!!) on the Disney Dream February 16-19. 2012 to Nassau and Castaway Cay. Anything that references a family of 5 on their very first cruise would be great! We are The Herron Family.

Second- Is there any such thing as a JAYHAWK Mickey Head?? Would love anything Jayhawk as we are from Kansas! Rock Chalk Jayhawk!
And lastly wondering if we could have some Mickey Heads or any cool designs made for all of us.
Here we are!

Lance- Anything Mickey or Donald
Gretchen- I love Cinderella's Castle and anything Magic Kingdom related especially Wishes fireworks with the castle or at MK
Jensen- 13 yr old DD loves The Hunger Games series
Braeden- 10 yr old DS loves Phineas and Ferb along with Perry
Keaton- 9 yr old DS loves Chip and Dale

I just can't thank the DISigners enough! I'm so excited to see what someone comes up with!!!! Squeeeee!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I wonder if one of you kind and talented people can help me with a custom design. I am going to be on the Inaugural Hawaii Cruise on the Disney Wonder from April 29th to May 14th. We have a very active DIS group on this cruise and there is a bunch of people who are giving up a lot of time to do something for the group. As they are spreading Pixie Dust, I would love to make a magnet for each of them that says "Friend of Tinkerbell". Is this something you can help with?
> 
> Corinna



Will this work for you? or was there something else you had in mind?


----------



## Blueyes87

LITTLEKID58 said:


> Hi
> 
> You all are awesome.. Please Please... Could anyone help to make my son and his wife door decorations. His name is Jay and hers Megan.
> 
> He likes Nightmare Before Christmas and Boba fett from starwars.
> 
> Megan loves Chip and Dale and Russell from UP
> 
> My DH and I have so many and want to make sure there door is decorate too..
> 
> I would like to surprise them... Any help you all can give us will be awesome.
> 
> Thanks so much



Check out my photo bucket I just put a couple up that may work for you 



Azraell said:


> I was wondering if perhaps someone could make me a Disney Cruise Line life preserver with "The Poe House" on it. I was also wondering if anyone wanted to make a Mickey Head with Jack Sparrow and Ariel on it (yes I know they don't belong together, heh) with the names George and Angela..... or one with Jack Skellington and Sally with the names George and Angela on it. Please please!! I would really appreciate it.




I haven't figured out a design for jack sparrow and ariel but I do have a jack and sally one in my photobucket for you to check out


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Wonderful DISigners, old and new!
I was awake from 4-6am with a "DISign" obsession - and I'm not knowledgable to do something with it - yet! I have this idea of a Mickey head with a pirate in it, something like this (Milliepie's I think)




But with a friendlier picture in it, maybe a pirate or a simpler skull, not scarey. Above it would be, in my dream, in "collegiate" font, FUNDY BAY , and below in the same font, PIRATES. As if it were a football team, like Greenbay Packers or something. 
I've downloaded the font to my PC, but now what? Or does anyone want to help me out here? I want to sleep tonight!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

repeat post - sorry


----------



## bparker

Wow, these are absolutely amazing and I appreciate you taking the time to share these

If possible, I would LOVE:

The mickey minnie looking at the ship saying Disney Dream Cruise  The Parker Family
Pirate Minnie head---one saying Patty one saying Beth
Pink Minnie head with bow-- Beth
Something tinkerbell-- Patty
something Cinderella --Ashtin
Minnie Head ---Erika

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ohpatric

cruisecrasher:

could you please make me a dumbo mickey head? to make it easy, instead of individual names, could you have it say "The White Family"

thank you!!

pat


----------



## markuehl

Thanks for all the help i tried a trial run with the dis signs  and they ptinted out huge is their a way to make them smaller sorry for being so clueless!


----------



## markuehl

Thanks for all the help i tried a trial run with the dis signs  and they ptinted out huge is their a way to make them smaller sorry for being so clueless!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Will this work for you? or was there something else you had in mind?



I love this, but could you change the text to Friend of Tinkerbell? Your version conveys a slightly different meaning. Thanks so much for doing this for me.

Corinna


----------



## sdeal

I wish I had the talent and know how to create the things you guys do!! You truly make the cruises even more memorable and special.

My family and I are going on the 5 night Bahamas cruise May 27 and will be sailing on the Dream.  Any chance someone can make something to commentate the trip?  

Our favorite character is Goofy.  
Our family name is Deal and there are 4 of us: 
Shannon...mom
Charley...dad
Alex...DS 11
Jessie...DD 9

Thanks so much for considering this request!!


----------



## lorimay

Hello!!

I am VERY last minute here but if someone possibly has some extra time and can help me out I would so appreciate a couple personalized MICKEY heads for my grandkids.

If you have a mickey pirate head with "ERIC"

and a Tinkerbell head with "EMMA"

We leave on Friday morning.

THANK YOU! Lori


----------



## HerrQSmee

Blueyes87- love your cherry blossom micky head.  Can you make one personalized with the name Margaret?  Thanks!  We are going on the Dream during spring break- March 13-18.


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love this, but could you change the text to Friend of Tinkerbell? Your version conveys a slightly different meaning. Thanks so much for doing this for me.
> 
> Corinna



No problem. Thats what I meant to put but sometimes my fingers don't listen to my brain


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks so much. I have only just spotted the Hawaiian dresses on Tink and friends - pure genius. 

Corinna


----------



## caribear

If anyone would be able to make me a couple of things I would very much appreciate it!!! I love to craft, but have absolutely no creative computer skills.

Looking for a mini candy wrapper with the Disney Dream ship/logo/name...also looking for a regular size Hershey bar wrapper with the same info....and maybe the sail date of January 29, 2012.

Also...looking for an oval graphic with the same info to make a magnet.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

HerrQSmee said:


> Blueyes87- love your cherry blossom micky head.  Can you make one personalized with the name Margaret?  Thanks!  We are going on the Dream during spring break- March 13-18.



Here you go 






dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks so much. I have only just spotted the Hawaiian dresses on Tink and friends - pure genius.
> 
> Corinna



my little extra gift  I was going to work on one that just had tinkerbell but I'm hitting a little road block with tinkerbell right now


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


>



I don't recall seeing 101 dalmations, but if you do and if you have time i would like the following:

dalmation-Steve
dalmation-Patricia
Belle-Helen
Minnie-Janet
Tinkerbell-Donnetta

Thanks.  We are going to WDW for Easter and want to decorate our doors there.


----------



## HerrQSmee

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thanks so much- she is going to love it!


----------



## TeenaS

Hey Blueyes87 ... my daughter is getting married on the Fantasy in 2013.  Can you come up for something for their cabin door?  Jeanne and Brian.
Thanks!


----------



## Azraell

Blueyes87 said:


> Check out my photo bucket I just put a couple up that may work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't figured out a design for jack sparrow and ariel but I do have a jack and sally one in my photobucket for you to check out




I like it! it's very cute.  However I don't have a photobucket account and it says I need one to have the picture? Or is there another way to get it?


----------



## momshadow

Hi all, 
Going on my first cruise in 14 days! My DH finally is getting me on a boat. We will be celebrating our honeymoon and 26th wedding anniversary. I'm such a newby to this all but if some one could create something for these celebrations I would be forever grateful. We are big Pirates fans and I love tink for her attitude!


----------



## caribear

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to turn a graphic into an oval shape from a rectangular shape without any special software? I have Word and Paint...but that is all. I found a cute picture of Donald on the Aquaduck...losing his pants...and I would like to try and make it into an oval magnet (with the width being the longest part of the oval).  Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

TeenaS said:


> Hey Blueyes87 ... my daughter is getting married on the Fantasy in 2013.  Can you come up for something for their cabin door?  Jeanne and Brian.
> Thanks!



I saw your post earlier and I have been thinking all day! I have a few ideas I am gonna start working on  



Azraell said:


> I like it! it's very cute.  However I don't have a photobucket account and it says I need one to have the picture? Or is there another way to get it?



You shouldn't need to have one to get it.  For me I save pictures by control click and save image.  If you have a mouse usually right clicking will bring up a list of options.  If you still have problems pm me and i'll see what I can do


----------



## WoodysMIL

Hi Blueyes...I tried to send you a private message for a special request, however because I'm new to the boards and have not made enough post yet it will not let me...please email me at reneedean3 at cox dot net so that I can explain what I would like your help with...if at all possible.

Thank you so much


----------



## Blueyes87

WoodysMIL said:


> Hi Blueyes...I tried to send you a private message for a special request, however because I'm new to the boards and have not made enough post yet it will not let me...please email me at reneedean3 at cox dot net so that I can explain what I would like your help with...if at all possible.
> 
> Thank you so much



Ok check your email


----------



## Blueyes87

Ok this is for all the pirates still searching for their buried treasure


----------



## TeenaS

Blueyes87 said:


> I saw your post earlier and I have been thinking all day! I have a few ideas I am gonna start working on



Thanks so much.  Obviously no hurry since it's 2013!!!


----------



## millscrew

Cruisecrasher- Lorelei 

Thank you so much for the designs they are great.....

Kathi


----------



## wink13

Hello Creative Disboard designers:

I have a friend who is taking her 12 year old daughter on their first disney cruise in a couple weeks.  Ive been helping her plan and would love to give them a magnet or two to put on their door.  If anyone could do something with Minnie and the name Sloane and Mickey with the name Circe that would be great. 

They will be on the Feb 2nd Disney Dream.

Thanks.


----------



## WoodysMIL

Hi Blueyes...

I got your private message, however it still will not let me reply until I've made 10 posts...LOL

I still have not received you email either. If you want to send me your email in a private message then I will email you.

Thanks,


----------



## Azraell

Blue eyes, thank you so much for your design work. I realized my problem was a Mac problem... luckily I can duel boot my computer into windows  Thank you much!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Instead of replying the same answer several times I figured it would be easy to reply once  

Some DISigners might already have some designs you might like if you haven't already looked through them.  It might be a little easier to find one you like and request it to be personalized.  I have a few minnie ones in my photobucket but as I just got started I'm still working on a lot of design ideas.  I have designs that should be done and up in the next few days 




berlys said:


> Wow!  These are amazing!  I've been looking through these boards for advice since it is our first DCL cruise.  We are sailing on the Fantasy 7-night Western on May 12th.  So excited!!  Wondered if we could get someone to design us some magnets for our door!  We will be celebrating my daughter's 6th birthday while on the cruise.
> 
> 1)Disney Fantasy Ship 2012- any ideas?  We do like the one with the beach chairs on the deck of the ship with the names on them.
> 
> Individual magnets for each of us
> Stephan- Pirate Mickey inspired
> Kim- Minnie inspired
> Olivia (6 yrs)- Rapunzel inspired
> 
> Thanks for any help you can send our way!!





gretchnh said:


> Hello all! First of all, I have to say that I cannot believe how generous the DISigners on these boards are. I'm new to the whole cruise thing and have never seen anything like this!
> 
> With that being said, I was going to see if any of the DISigners would help me with my request. I've browsed through each of the 138 pages in this thread and everything is incredible!
> 
> We are going on our very first Disney Cruise (and first cruise!!) on the Disney Dream February 16-19. 2012 to Nassau and Castaway Cay. Anything that references a family of 5 on their very first cruise would be great! We are The Herron Family.
> 
> Second- Is there any such thing as a JAYHAWK Mickey Head?? Would love anything Jayhawk as we are from Kansas! Rock Chalk Jayhawk!
> And lastly wondering if we could have some Mickey Heads or any cool designs made for all of us.
> Here we are!
> 
> Lance- Anything Mickey or Donald
> Gretchen- I love Cinderella's Castle and anything Magic Kingdom related especially Wishes fireworks with the castle or at MK
> Jensen- 13 yr old DD loves The Hunger Games series
> Braeden- 10 yr old DS loves Phineas and Ferb along with Perry
> Keaton- 9 yr old DS loves Chip and Dale
> 
> I just can't thank the DISigners enough! I'm so excited to see what someone comes up with!!!! Squeeeee!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!



You have a few ideas that I want to work on, so if you don't find one look in my photobucket within the next week maybe i'll have something up 



lorimay said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am VERY last minute here but if someone possibly has some extra time and can help me out I would so appreciate a couple personalized MICKEY heads for my grandkids.
> 
> If you have a mickey pirate head with "ERIC"
> 
> and a Tinkerbell head with "EMMA"
> 
> We leave on Friday morning.
> 
> THANK YOU! Lori





wink13 said:


> Hello Creative Disboard designers:
> 
> I have a friend who is taking her 12 year old daughter on their first disney cruise in a couple weeks.  Ive been helping her plan and would love to give them a magnet or two to put on their door.  If anyone could do something with Minnie and the name Sloane and Mickey with the name Circe that would be great.
> 
> They will be on the Feb 2nd Disney Dream.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> Hi on one of the posts I think it spelled out pirate Mickey and each letter was done in a piratey motif I also saw the Minnie nerd I am seeing to many cute things here my dd Emily would love I purchased some magnet paper on amazon today so when it arrives i will see how this goes you are really wonderful to take your time to do this!!!







And here's what I was working on before DH went out of the country for work...and I get to watch my preschoolers all by myself all the time for the next two weeks...




Just finished it during lunch today...and off to pick up my preschoolers!
I hope to catch up in the next day or two!


----------



## cruisecrasher

berlys said:


> Wow!  These are amazing!  I've been looking through these boards for advice since it is our first DCL cruise.  We are sailing on the Fantasy 7-night Western on May 12th.  So excited!!  Wondered if we could get someone to design us some magnets for our door!  We will be celebrating my daughter's 6th birthday while on the cruise.
> 
> 1)Disney Fantasy Ship 2012- any ideas?  We do like the one with the beach chairs on the deck of the ship with the names on them.
> 
> Individual magnets for each of us
> Stephan- Pirate Mickey inspired
> Kim- Minnie inspired
> Olivia (6 yrs)- Rapunzel inspired
> 
> Thanks for any help you can send our way!!












Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TeenaS said:


> Was wondering if someone could come up with one for my daughter's wedding on the Fantasy 6/15/13.  Jeanne and Brian.






And I've got several Bride/Groom options:


----------



## cruisecrasher

I think I'm upto page 138...I'll pick up there after I go pick up my DS...


----------



## gretchnh

Hi there! I posted in the forum, but figured out I should PM you with requests after I looked at your photobucket account. 
Sorry if I'm making things more difficult! I'm a newbie and I'm picking up the proper etiquette as I read along more and more!!!

Thank you SOOOOO much!



cruisecrasher said:


> I think I'm upto page 138...I'll pick up there after I go pick up my DS...


----------



## millscrew

Milliepie----I hope school is going well.   When you get a chance can you please make a few designs for me.  

Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs-  Paul & Lisa
Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Mike, Kathi, Kiara, Taron (boy)
Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs - Lorraine, James, Matt

Thank You so Much.


----------



## TeenaS

Love, love, love the one with the Fantasy and sand castle on it.  Can you change the name to "Jeanne" please?

Thank you so much!


----------



## markuehl

has anyone ever laminated magnet paper will it still hold through the plastic?  i find the magnet paper so thin and it curls a little thinking the laminating will give it a bit more substance.


----------



## hgrimsley

Just took a peak at the files on 4Share. They are fantastic! Thanks for making them available!


----------



## markuehl

Thanks again my daughter is going to be thrilled!!


----------



## JWBmom

I have a crazy question for you disigners.....
One of the wonderful disigners made me an amazing disign for my FE.
I want to print it out for magnets and we have a lot of families so I was hoping to use a printing company like vistaprint or something of that nature.
When I try to do this- it says my photo has a low resolution and I can't go any further.
Is there anyway to correct this or do I just have to print them myself??
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

JWBmom said:


> I have a crazy question for you disigners.....
> One of the wonderful disigners made me an amazing disign for my FE.
> I want to print it out for magnets and we have a lot of families so I was hoping to use a printing company like vistaprint or something of that nature.
> When I try to do this- it says my photo has a low resolution and I can't go any further.
> Is there anyway to correct this or do I just have to print them myself??
> Thanks!!!!!



Was it one of mine?  What resolution is it wanting?


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Do any of you wonderful designers have anything fun with the Incredibles?

If anyone has any ideas, I would love to have:

Bobby, Jill, Kristy and Jake (or Jakejake)  Hmmm.... maybe not Jakejake since he's a teenager.....  

Thanks!


----------



## JWBmom

cruisecrasher said:


> Was it one of mine?  What resolution is it wanting?



No, it was one of Milliepie's.
The site says you need a resolution of 300 pixels per inch.
It also states that 1600 x 1200 pixels is the ideal dimensions -hers shows 800 X 900 - just wondered if anyone knew how I could fix it.
Thanks


----------



## milliepie

JWBmom said:


> No, it was one of Milliepie's.
> The site says you need a resolution of 300 pixels per inch.
> It also states that 1600 x 1200 pixels is the ideal dimensions -hers shows 800 X 900 - just wondered if anyone knew how I could fix it.
> Thanks



Hi there,

If you want to pm me your email address and the file name of the image I did, I can send you a larger version.  It's usually easier tha way.


----------



## mom3girls2000

Hi, fellow DISers and wonderful amazing talented DISigners!

I'm looking for either Mickey Ears, Pirate Hat, Sailor Hat, or some other design to put on our door just above the cabin door number plaque.  I was actually trying to find something related to Valentine's Day or hearts, since we'll be on the Magic from 2/11-18/2012 ...

I've gotten lots of great ideas from browsing here, thank you all so much!


----------



## msnoble

Hi,
I am wondering if you wonderful designers could create a few graphics for our friends who are cruising with us over Presidents Week.  

either a license plate OR Mickey head of:
Woody with the name "Debbie"
Violet Incredible with the name "Isabel"
Dug (dog from Up) with the name "Zoe"

We are cruising the Magic, Feb 18-25 if that is helpful.

Thanks so much!


----------



## msnoble

mom3girls2000 said:


> Hi, fellow DISers and wonderful amazing talented DISigners!
> 
> I'm looking for either Mickey Ears, Pirate Hat, Sailor Hat, or some other design to put on our door just above the cabin door number plaque.  I was actually trying to find something related to Valentine's Day or hearts, since we'll be on the Magic from 2/11-18/2012 ...
> 
> I've gotten lots of great ideas from browsing here, thank you all so much!



Here is the thread for the person who does a bunch of different designs that fit around the stateroom door number.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Never mind... figured it out!


----------



## cruisecrasher

rosermama said:


> Can I put in a special request?  (there is no real hurry to this one)
> 
> My husband and I are going on the June 15th 2day getaway out of NYC for our 5th year anniversary.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could make  one for me (Rosie) and my husband (Olivier) celebrating our 5th anniversary with Lady and the Tramp, our anniversary is June 6th.






and a bonus:


----------



## rosermama

cruisecrasher said:


> and a bonus:



THANK YOU they are WONDERFUL

But can I ask you to fix my husband's name it is actually Olivier  (too I's ) if it is too much trouble just tell me and I will go with what you did.

THANKS Your an Angel


----------



## cruisecrasher

gretchnh said:


> Hello all! First of all, I have to say that I cannot believe how generous the DISigners on these boards are. I'm new to the whole cruise thing and have never seen anything like this!
> 
> With that being said, I was going to see if any of the DISigners would help me with my request. I've browsed through each of the 138 pages in this thread and everything is incredible!
> 
> We are going on our very first Disney Cruise (and first cruise!!) on the Disney Dream February 16-19. 2012 to Nassau and Castaway Cay. Anything that references a family of 5 on their very first cruise would be great! We are The Herron Family.
> 
> Second- Is there any such thing as a JAYHAWK Mickey Head?? Would love anything Jayhawk as we are from Kansas! Rock Chalk Jayhawk!
> And lastly wondering if we could have some Mickey Heads or any cool designs made for all of us.
> Here we are!
> 
> Lance- Anything Mickey or Donald
> Gretchen- I love Cinderella's Castle and anything Magic Kingdom related especially Wishes fireworks with the castle or at MK
> Jensen- 13 yr old DD loves The Hunger Games series
> Braeden- 10 yr old DS loves Phineas and Ferb along with Perry
> Keaton- 9 yr old DS loves Chip and Dale
> 
> I just can't thank the DISigners enough! I'm so excited to see what someone comes up with!!!! Squeeeee!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!









I don't have the other MH requests, but I'd be able to either make some new ones this weekend or you can pick ones I do have.


----------



## sauerkraut

Blueyes87 said:


> How's this?



Blueyes!

This is JUST FANTASTIC, made me crack up!! Thank you so much and I'm sure the other 3 will think is too fun.  (I'm not too sure how green the scenery will be outside the window when we get up there  )  

Again, thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## momshadow

momshadow said:


> Hi all,
> Going on my first cruise in 14 days! My DH finally is getting me on a boat. We will be celebrating our honeymoon and 26th wedding anniversary. I'm such a newby to this all but if some one could create something for these celebrations I would be forever grateful. We are big Pirates fans and I love tink for her attitude!



Sorry Blueyes, I know you get alot of requests but I'm going to ask again.
Thank you


----------



## TeenaS

Hey Blueyes ... don't know if you saw my other message.  I absolutely love the Fantasy Sandcastle one you made for my daughter's 6/15 wedding.  But her name was spelled wrong.  Could you make it "Jeanne" instead of "Jean"?  Thanks so much!


----------



## lostatdisney

Could you please do the Disney Dream beach picture with the deck chairs with a Minnie and a Daisy chair and the following names:

Elisabeth - Daisy
Shannon - Minnie

And if you have time, could you please do the adorable porthole pictures with Pooh and the name Shannon and then Piglet and the name Elisabeth?

Our cruise is not until March, so no rush!

Thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Sorry guys I've been away at Disneyland!!! A wonderful day with the mouse  lol



sauerkraut said:


> Blueyes!
> 
> This is JUST FANTASTIC, made me crack up!! Thank you so much and I'm sure the other 3 will think is too fun.  (I'm not too sure how green the scenery will be outside the window when we get up there  )
> 
> Again, thanks I really appreciate it.



No Problem at all.  I had fun with it.  As for the background it's supposed to be that state but I've never been there so   lol 



momshadow said:


> Sorry Blueyes, I know you get alot of requests but I'm going to ask again.
> Thank you



It's no problem I'm sure I can come up with something 



TeenaS said:


> Hey Blueyes ... don't know if you saw my other message.  I absolutely love the Fantasy Sandcastle one you made for my daughter's 6/15 wedding.  But her name was spelled wrong.  Could you make it "Jeanne" instead of "Jean"?  Thanks so much!



Actually I didn't make those.  I think cruisecrasher posted those for you.  I was actually still working on one for you.  Mine was going to be mickey and minnie on a boat.  I should be done with it tomorrow if you still want it


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher said:


> And here's what I was working on before DH went out of the country for work...and I get to watch my preschoolers all by myself all the time for the next two weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished it during lunch today...and off to pick up my preschoolers!
> I hope to catch up in the next day or two!



This is amazing. Thank you so much. Now I have to make up my mind if I give different magnets to different Friends of Tinkerbell or if I will do two magnet drops - one in the first week and one in the second. I am kind of leaning towards the second version.



markuehl said:


> has anyone ever laminated magnet paper will it still hold through the plastic?  i find the magnet paper so thin and it curls a little thinking the laminating will give it a bit more substance.



I have my graphics for magnets printed on photo paper. Card stock would work, too. I then run them through my Xyron creative station with a cartridge that puts laminate on the front and magnet on the back. This works perfectly for me.

Corinna


----------



## ditty3199

Hi.

First thank you sooooo much.  I love the MV mickey head.  Can i get one w/ FE Group & one w/ The Croston Family. 

I finaaly found the logo i wanted to use.  AWESOME

again, thx!!!!!


----------



## ditty3199

Hi!

you guys are awesome.  thanks so much for your hardwork.

may i pleae get the "rockin the carribean" for the fantay MV.

names
pam
denise
louise
omari

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

TeenaS said:


> Hey Blueyes87 ... my daughter is getting married on the Fantasy in 2013.  Can you come up for something for their cabin door?  Jeanne and Brian.
> Thanks!



This is the one that I made for you


----------



## Blueyes87

momshadow said:


> Sorry Blueyes, I know you get alot of requests but I'm going to ask again.
> Thank you



Will this work?  Any of the wording can easily be changed or names can be added


----------



## cruisecrasher

TeenaS said:


> Hey Blueyes ... don't know if you saw my other message.  I absolutely love the Fantasy Sandcastle one you made for my daughter's 6/15 wedding.  But her name was spelled wrong.  Could you make it "Jeanne" instead of "Jean"?  Thanks so much!



It's mine, not blueeyes.  I'll get to it if my DD ever takes a nap.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry guys I've been away at Disneyland!!! A wonderful day with the mouse


sounds fun!
My only excuse is my DH left for a two week work trip in Buenos Aires (or as DS keeps quoting "it's like America only south!")
And I'm watching both preschoolers by myself for two weeks.

Did I mention two weeks?

Going to my happy place...
10 months until my cruise!


----------



## cruisecrasher

rosermama said:


> THANK YOU they are WONDERFUL
> 
> But can I ask you to fix my husband's name it is actually Olivier  (too I's ) if it is too much trouble just tell me and I will go with what you did.
> 
> THANKS Your an Angel



Sorry, here are the same with "Too" I's


----------



## cruisecrasher

bparker said:


> Wow, these are absolutely amazing and I appreciate you taking the time to share these
> 
> If possible, I would LOVE:
> 
> The mickey minnie looking at the ship saying Disney Dream Cruise  The Parker Family
> Pirate Minnie head---one saying Patty one saying Beth
> Pink Minnie head with bow-- Beth
> Something tinkerbell-- Patty
> something Cinderella --Ashtin
> Minnie Head ---Erika
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



I can't think of which pink minnie head you're talking about.
but here's the rest!


----------



## TeenaS

Blueyes87 said:


> Actually I didn't make those.  I think cruisecrasher posted those for you.  I was actually still working on one for you.  Mine was going to be mickey and minnie on a boat.  I should be done with it tomorrow if you still want it



Yes please!!  - I just saw it ... thanks so much.  It is absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you want to pm me your email address and the file name of the image I did, I can send you a larger version.  It's usually easier tha way.





Sent you a pm- thanks!


----------



## gretchnh

Thanks so much cruisecrasher! These are great! Love the sandcastle one! 
If you want to work on the others, I have a while. I thought that I saw the Jayhawk ones in your photo bucket?? Maybe it wasn't yours but I thought I was in the right spot. 
Either way, if you want to work on the ones for my kids, and the jayhawk ones, by all means...create away!
I soooo appreciate it! 





cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have the other MH requests, but I'd be able to either make some new ones this weekend or you can pick ones I do have.


----------



## milliepie

gretchnh said:


> Thanks so much cruisecrasher! These are great! Love the sandcastle one!
> If you want to work on the others, I have a while. I thought that I saw the Jayhawk ones in your photo bucket?? Maybe it wasn't yours but I thought I was in the right spot.
> Either way, if you want to work on the ones for my kids, and the jayhawk ones, by all means...create away!
> I soooo appreciate it!



You probably saw the Jayhawk one in my files. Links are in my signature if you feel like taking a peek.


----------



## TeenaS

I have a new request.  Could I have license plates for the Fantasy PLEASE:

Grumpy - Bob
Tinkerbell - Teena
Snow White - Cheryl

Thanks!!!  I've just been invited on the 3/8/12 Fantasy cruise.  SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Hello all,

Been admiring the work of those who spend their time helping us out.  Now that we have all our preps done AMy and I are looking to see if we can have a couple of the ones I saw made up?

I like the Cruisecrasher pirate Mickey heads -






Is there any chance of subbing Tigger for Amy's and Stitch for mine (Drac)?  I found these two picks on the net -









Also love Milliepie's work - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will be going on the Magic April 20th-25th.  The Drouillards.

BTW is Jordak still doing license plates?  I loved these -











Are there any other Scottish/kilted themes besides these?






Thanks all,
Jim


----------



## gretchnh

milliepie said:


> You probably saw the Jayhawk one in my files. Links are in my signature if you feel like taking a peek.



milliepie- It was yours! I'm so sorry to both you and cruisecrasher. I was clicking around in so many, I must have gotten mixed up. Story of my life. 
I could have sworn that I saw on one of the posts that you were on hiatus for a while?? Am I thinking of another DISigner again? 

Okay so now I'm wondering...what is proper etiquette? I don't want to step on anyone's toes! Cruisecrasher-if you're working on the other requests for me, I'm more than happy to let you create if you want to. If it's a creation that will take a great amount of time that you don't want to take, I'm okay with milliepie's Jayhawk DISigns. 
I want to do what is easiest and most convenient for each of you.


----------



## rosermama

cruisecrasher said:


> Sorry, here are the same with "Too" I's



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ohpatric said:


> cruisecrasher:
> 
> could you please make me a dumbo mickey head? to make it easy, instead of individual names, could you have it say "The White Family"
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> pat


----------



## cruisecrasher

lorimay said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am VERY last minute here but if someone possibly has some extra time and can help me out I would so appreciate a couple personalized MICKEY heads for my grandkids.
> 
> If you have a mickey pirate head with "ERIC"
> 
> and a Tinkerbell head with "EMMA"
> 
> We leave on Friday morning.
> 
> THANK YOU! Lori


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> I don't recall seeing 101 dalmations, but if you do and if you have time i would like the following:
> 
> dalmation-Steve
> dalmation-Patricia
> Belle-Helen
> Minnie-Janet
> Tinkerbell-Donnetta
> 
> Thanks.  We are going to WDW for Easter and want to decorate our doors there.












And I don't have a Dalmatian yet...but I can work on one!


----------



## reagansmom

We leave on Wed for the 1/26 sailing of the Dream.

Can anyone make an Ariel themed something for Reagan?

Sorry, I am new to this and trying to do a crash course before we leave.


----------



## lorimay

cruisecrasher said:


>




THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  YOU ARE SO SWEET TO SHARE YOUR TALENTS WITH US.


----------



## cruisecrasher

wink13 said:


> Hello Creative Disboard designers:
> 
> I have a friend who is taking her 12 year old daughter on their first disney cruise in a couple weeks.  Ive been helping her plan and would love to give them a magnet or two to put on their door.  If anyone could do something with Minnie and the name Sloane and Mickey with the name Circe that would be great.
> 
> They will be on the Feb 2nd Disney Dream.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cruisecrasher

TeenaS said:


> Love, love, love the one with the Fantasy and sand castle on it.  Can you change the name to "Jeanne" please?
> 
> Thank you so much!



My bad!


----------



## cruisecrasher

caribear said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to turn a graphic into an oval shape from a rectangular shape without any special software? I have Word and Paint...but that is all. I found a cute picture of Donald on the Aquaduck...losing his pants...and I would like to try and make it into an oval magnet (with the width being the longest part of the oval).  Thanks!



I do all of my DISigns exclusively in Word and Paint.  
Insert the picture in a word file
Picture Tools
Format Tab
Crop
Crop to shape
Welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

millscrew said:


> Cruisecrasher- Lorelei
> Thank you so much for the designs they are great.....
> Kathi





millscrew said:


> Thank you so much.  These will be perfect for the fantasy.  We only have 100 days to go.





spicycrab said:


> CruiseCrasher,
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for the Mickey Heads!!!





markuehl said:


> Thanks again my daughter is going to be thrilled!!


You're welcome!  You're Welcome! You're Welcome!


Sunshineminnie said:


> Never mind... figured it out!





rosermama said:


> THANK YOU!!!





lorimay said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  YOU ARE SO SWEET TO SHARE YOUR TALENTS WITH US.


You're Welcome!  You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

reagansmom said:


> We leave on Wed for the 1/26 sailing of the Dream.
> 
> Can anyone make an Ariel themed something for Reagan?
> 
> Sorry, I am new to this and trying to do a crash course before we leave.


----------



## reagansmom

Thank you!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

cruisecrasher said:


> sounds fun!
> My only excuse is my DH left for a two week work trip in Buenos Aires (or as DS keeps quoting "it's like America only south!")
> And I'm watching both preschoolers by myself for two weeks.
> 
> Did I mention two weeks?
> 
> Going to my happy place...
> 10 months until my cruise!




I think yours is more of an excuse than mine  

 You can do it! You'll be on vacation in no time


----------



## cruisecrasher

gretchnh said:


> Hello all! First of all, I have to say that I cannot believe how generous the DISigners on these boards are. I'm new to the whole cruise thing and have never seen anything like this!
> 
> With that being said, I was going to see if any of the DISigners would help me with my request. I've browsed through each of the 138 pages in this thread and everything is incredible!
> 
> We are going on our very first Disney Cruise (and first cruise!!) on the Disney Dream February 16-19. 2012 to Nassau and Castaway Cay. Anything that references a family of 5 on their very first cruise would be great! We are The Herron Family.
> 
> Second- Is there any such thing as a JAYHAWK Mickey Head?? Would love anything Jayhawk as we are from Kansas! Rock Chalk Jayhawk!
> And lastly wondering if we could have some Mickey Heads or any cool designs made for all of us.
> Here we are!
> 
> Lance- Anything Mickey or Donald
> Gretchen- I love Cinderella's Castle and anything Magic Kingdom related especially Wishes fireworks with the castle or at MK
> Jensen- 13 yr old DD loves The Hunger Games series
> Braeden- 10 yr old DS loves Phineas and Ferb along with Perry
> Keaton- 9 yr old DS loves Chip and Dale
> 
> I just can't thank the DISigners enough! I'm so excited to see what someone comes up with!!!! Squeeeee!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## gretchnh

cruisecrasher said:


>



Okay so, cruisecrasher---That Hunger Games MH has got to be the coolest MH EVER!! My DH is going to flip!!!
Thank you soo much! I don't know how you're getting all of this done as a temporary single parent of pre-schoolers no doubt!
I just cannot thank you enough!


----------



## caribear

cruisecrasher said:


> I do all of my DISigns exclusively in Word and Paint.
> Insert the picture in a word file
> Picture Tools
> Format Tab
> Crop
> Crop to shape
> Welcome!



Thank you very much!!!! I just got a new computer with the most recent version of Word and I am still at a loss on how to do so many things! Would you happen to know how to use a letter size sheet of paper, but print in 4x6 form..and print page 1 at the top of the letter size paper...and page 2 at the bottom...so I can then cut it out and have 2 pages in a basically 4x6 size? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## momshadow

Blueyes87 said:


> Will this work?  Any of the wording can easily be changed or names can be added


Thank you so much Blue eyes can you change Mickey and Minnie to Donald and daisy? Thank you thank you Ty!


----------



## sap425

These look great.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Cruisecatcher-
 I was packing up our magnets and things for the cruise and my husband saw this ones in this style and loved them. He immediately asked if I could get one that matches for Carrington to make us shirts. (And he doesn't really get into this stuff much...so compliments to you!!!!) Would you mind making one for Carrington? I'd need it by Friday so if that is too short notice no problem. I was thinking minnie?


----------



## sauerkraut

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry guys I've been away at Disneyland!!! A wonderful day with the mouse  lol
> No Problem at all.  I had fun with it.  As for the background it's supposed to be that state but I've never been there so   lol



LOL it looks wonderful with Lake Michigan and the golf course through the window, I was just commenting that we'll probably be looking at a snow scene when we're up there.  Again, thanks for that fantastic job!


----------



## Blueyes87

momshadow said:


> Thank you so much Blue eyes can you change Mickey and Minnie to Donald and daisy? Thank you thank you Ty!



Ya I'll see what I can do tonight  Right now I have  Relay for Life meeting that I have to go to so as soon as I get back I work on it 



sauerkraut said:


> LOL it looks wonderful with Lake Michigan and the golf course through the window, I was just commenting that we'll probably be looking at a snow scene when we're up there.  Again, thanks for that fantastic job!



 Oh ok.  Well it was no problem and my pleasure.  Hope you gals have a great time.


----------



## canucktinkerbell19

Hi Cruisecrasher,

I love your designs!  Could you please make me:

Mickey Pirate - Rod
Mickey Pirate - Tyler
Minnie Pirate - Sharon

Also looking for a rectangular design for our cruise which is the Dream to the Bahamas January 29 - February 2 2012

Thank you so much!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

[/QUOTE]


Hi Cruisecrasher,

    I just saw this "Dream Cruise" picture you did and I love it. Could you possibly make one for us with "The Rathke's" on it?  Thank you so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Sunshineminnie said:


> Do any of you wonderful designers have anything fun with the Incredibles?
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, I would love to have:
> 
> Bobby, Jill, Kristy and Jake (or Jakejake)  Hmmm.... maybe not Jakejake since he's a teenager.....
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## canucktinkerbell19

Hi Milliepie!

I would love a beach chair design with Rod, Sharon & Tyler - Disney Dream January 29 - February 2, 2012!  Also if you have it a Mickey head with Toronto Maple Leafs and a Chicago Blackhawks.  Thank you so very much!!!

Sharon


----------



## cruisecrasher

reagansmom said:


> Thank you!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!!!


Welcome!


gretchnh said:


> Okay so, cruisecrasher---That Hunger Games MH has got to be the coolest MH EVER!! My DH is going to flip!!!
> Thank you soo much! I don't know how you're getting all of this done as a temporary single parent of pre-schoolers no doubt!


I love Hunger Games!  It's one of the reasons I decided to fill the whole request, because in all honesty I don't particularly care for Phineas and Ferb...May the odds be ever in your favor!  Yes I'm a nerd, but I'm comfortable with that!

And disigning is my mental break from being always on.



Buckeye Princess said:


> Cruisecatcher-
> I was packing up our magnets and things for the cruise and my husband saw this ones in this style and loved them. He immediately asked if I could get one that matches for Carrington to make us shirts. (And he doesn't really get into this stuff much...so compliments to you!!!!) Would you mind making one for Carrington? I'd need it by Friday so if that is too short notice no problem. I was thinking minnie?


----------



## cruisecrasher

canucktinkerbell19 said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> 
> I love your designs!  Could you please make me:
> 
> Mickey Pirate - Rod
> Mickey Pirate - Tyler
> Minnie Pirate - Sharon
> 
> Also looking for a rectangular design for our cruise which is the Dream to the Bahamas January 29 - February 2 2012
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Glitzytraveller said:


>




Hi Cruisecrasher,

    I just saw this "Dream Cruise" picture you did and I love it. Could you possibly make one for us with "The Rathke's" on it?  Thank you so much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Glitzytraveller

cruisecrasher said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> 
> I just saw this "Dream Cruise" picture you did and I love it. Could you possibly make one for us with "The Rathke's" on it?  Thank you so much.





[/QUOTE]

Oh my, you are fast!  Thank you so much. It is perfect!


----------



## canucktinkerbell19

Wow!  Thank you so much Cruisecrasher for doing these so quickly!  My son is going to LOVE them!!!

Much appreciated! :0) Sharon


----------



## cruisecrasher

msnoble said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if you wonderful designers could create a few graphics for our friends who are cruising with us over Presidents Week.
> 
> either a license plate OR Mickey head of:
> Woody with the name "Debbie"
> Violet Incredible with the name "Isabel"
> Dug (dog from Up) with the name "Zoe"
> 
> We are cruising the Magic, Feb 18-25 if that is helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ditty3199 said:


> Hi.
> 
> First thank you sooooo much.  I love the MV mickey head.  Can i get one w/ FE Group & one w/ The Croston Family.
> 
> I finaaly found the logo i wanted to use.  AWESOME
> 
> again, thx!!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

canucktinkerbell19 said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much Cruisecrasher for doing these so quickly!  My son is going to LOVE them!!!
> 
> Much appreciated! :0) Sharon



You're welcome!
And Good night disboards...


----------



## msnoble

Lorelei thank you so much for the Mickey Heads for my friend Debbie and her girls--they are terrific!


----------



## MISSREBECCA76

Hi! I wish I were smart enough to customize these myself but I cannot seem to figure it out, even with directions I cannot seem to make it work. 

If anyone has time and would like to personalize any designs for me, I would really appreciate it.  I am not picky, whatever is easy to make custom I will be thrilled with!
Here are the basics about us.....We are going on the Dream 2/9-2/12 for my husbands mid-deployment leave from Afghanistan. This our first cruise as a family, and it is going to be a total surprise to our kids- they don't even know Daddy is coming home!!!
Our children are Madilyn (who love Rapunzel and Aurora) Isabella (who loves Tinkerbell and Snow White) John Patrick or JP (who loves Toy Story or Cars) My  husbands name is Erik and mine Rebecca and our family name is Lawson- like I said I will be happy with anything that anyone is willing to personalize for us. Thanks in advance for your time and pixie dust!


----------



## emdowens74

I have really enjoyed seeing all the different designs...so much so that I cannot make a choice!?!?!?  IF any one of the designs would be so gracious to create a masterpiece (or just change out a name on an existing one  ) I would be most grateful.  
Danielle - something Rapunzel
Darren - something Cars (lighting and/or 'Mater)

Something for the whole family - The Owens Family Magical Cruise March 30th - April 6, 2012 (Western Carribean doesn't have to reference it though)

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## gretchnh

Cruisecrasher-The Hunger Games series are incredible! Not nerdy at all. Can't wait for the movie!!! 
Although I have to admit, I'm an even BIGGER Twilight Fan!!! TEAM EDWARD! I saw caribear's avatar and I've been meaning to give her a shout out so here it  is!!!



cruisecrasher said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I love Hunger Games!  It's one of the reasons I decided to fill the whole request, because in all honesty I don't particularly care for Phineas and Ferb...May the odds be ever in your favor!  Yes I'm a nerd, but I'm comfortable with that!
> 
> And disigning is my mental break from being always on.


----------



## Onkel Hans

gretchnh said:


> Cruisecrasher-The Hunger Games series are incredible! Not nerdy at all. Can't wait for the movie!!!
> Although I have to admit, I'm an even BIGGER Twilight Fan!!! TEAM EDWARD! I saw caribear's avatar and I've been meaning to give her a shout out so here it  is!!!



Yes, Go TEAM EDWARD!


----------



## Blueyes87

momshadow said:


> Thank you so much Blue eyes can you change Mickey and Minnie to Donald and daisy? Thank you thank you Ty!


----------



## ditty3199

cruisecrasher said:


>



thank you!!!  I hate to be a pest but can i get one more please? Can it say Maiden Voyage vs Inagrual Sailings and the name would be FE Group. Again thx soo much!!!


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher,

I don't recall seeing 101 dalmations, but if you do and if you have time i would like the following:

dalmation-Steve
dalmation-Patricia
Belle-Helen
Minnie-Janet
Tinkerbell-Donnetta

Thanks. We are going to WDW for Easter and want to decorate our doors there.


----------



## Blueyes87

sdeal said:


> I wish I had the talent and know how to create the things you guys do!! You truly make the cruises even more memorable and special.
> 
> My family and I are going on the 5 night Bahamas cruise May 27 and will be sailing on the Dream.  Any chance someone can make something to commentate the trip?
> 
> Our favorite character is Goofy.
> Our family name is Deal and there are 4 of us:
> Shannon...mom
> Charley...dad
> Alex...DS 11
> Jessie...DD 9
> 
> Thanks so much for considering this request!!




I just finished this one if you like it


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> cruisecrasher,
> 
> I don't recall seeing 101 dalmations, but if you do and if you have time i would like the following:
> 
> dalmation-Steve
> dalmation-Patricia
> Belle-Helen
> Minnie-Janet
> Tinkerbell-Donnetta
> 
> Thanks. We are going to WDW for Easter and want to decorate our doors there.





cruisecrasher said:


> And I don't have a Dalmatian yet...but I can work on one!



Already responded to this request!


----------



## sdeal

Blueyes87 said:


> I just finished this one if you like it


 
This is fantastic!!  You have captured our feelings about the cruise perfectly.  Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent...I am beginning to wonder when you find the time to eat and sleep!!


----------



## wink13

Blueyes87 said:


> I just finished this one if you like it



Blueyes87, love this!

Can you do 2 for these for a friend and my family.

Winkelmann Family - Feb 9-12, 2012,  Scott, Jeri, Reid and Brett
and
leave off family name - Feb 2-5, 2012 - Circe and Sloane

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Already responded to this request!



Oops, I didn't see that you were going to work on a dalmation one till now.  I already had this one, so I went ahead and quickly added names for them.  I'm sure whatever you come up with will be lovely as well.  The more the merrier, I say!


----------



## wink13

Hi Cruisecrasher,

Could you do this with Circe and Sloane for the name and also another with the Winkelmanns. Thank you so much.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## msnoble

Hi Milliepie--
I was wondering if you were willing to post your name fill alphabet with the Pixar characters to your 4shared account?  I know you are busy, and I think I could build the names myself if I had the letters, but I am clueless as to how to create the letters. 

If not, and you have a spare moment and would be willing to build the names for my friends, they are:
Debbie
Isabel
Zoe

You did names with the Pixar characters for my family, and we love them!  We'd love for our friends to have coordinating magnets with us (we're next door on the ship)
Thanks so much  

ps: how did you like WWoHP?


----------



## shera

cruisecrasher said:


>



Where did you find that blue Disney Nerd background??My oldest Dd is going to have a Disney Nerd themed graduation party in June and I have been searching high and low for a background like that for invitations!


----------



## cruisecrasher

shera said:


> Where did you find that blue Disney Nerd background??My oldest Dd is going to have a Disney Nerd themed graduation party in June and I have been searching high and low for a background like that for invitations!



Made it from scraps I found. I could make you an invite if you'll give me an idea of what exactly you'd like.


----------



## JD3ofthem

Cruisecatcher:

Would you be able to make my family the Mickey Head Pirate theme clips?

We are Jenny, Craig, Zach, Noah, Chloe, and Susan.

Also if you could make something with our family name on it I would love it.  I love all your designs and would take whatever you feel like doing.  We are the Davis family going on the Magic March 24, 2012.

Thanks


----------



## texfinn

cruisecrasher said:


>



I LOVE the Hunger Games one!  Could you possibly make one for me for my daughter?  Her name is Sabrina.  She is a Hunger Games fanatic (me too).  Thanks!!!!


----------



## MISSREBECCA76

MISSREBECCA76 said:


> Hi! I wish I were smart enough to customize these myself but I cannot seem to figure it out, even with directions I cannot seem to make it work.
> 
> If anyone has time and would like to personalize any designs for me, I would really appreciate it.  I am not picky, whatever is easy to make custom I will be thrilled with!
> Here are the basics about us.....We are going on the Dream 2/9-2/12 for my husbands mid-deployment leave from Afghanistan. This our first cruise as a family, and it is going to be a total surprise to our kids- they don't even know Daddy is coming home!!!
> Our children are Madilyn (who love Rapunzel and Aurora) Isabella (who loves Tinkerbell and Snow White) John Patrick or JP (who loves Toy Story or Cars) My  husbands name is Erik and mine Rebecca and our family name is Lawson- like I said I will be happy with anything that anyone is willing to personalize for us. Thanks in advance for your time and pixie dust!


----------



## cruisecrasher

MISSREBECCA76 said:


>



I saw these this morning but can only DISign when my kiddos are asleep, although I do check by and answer questions some days!
Long story short, I'll probably get to these this evening.
Patience, grasshopper!

I wish I had more time, but it is what it is!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

cruisecrasher said:


>



I love them!  You are the best!


----------



## MISSREBECCA76

cruisecrasher said:


> I saw these this morning but can only DISign when my kiddos are asleep, although I do check by and answer questions some days!
> Long story short, I'll probably get to these this evening.
> Patience, grasshopper!
> 
> I wish I had more time, but it is what it is!



Take your time, I appreciate any help  I just have "Disney Fever" and can't wait to have every detail nailed down- I drive my family crazy! I promise I did not mean to nag- I will lurk quietly in the corner and wait!


----------



## momshadow

Cruisecrasher will you please please do a UP magnet for me! Thats my hubby and my favorite movie  Lynette and Dave 26 hrs and moving up


----------



## momshadow

Blueyes, thank you so much for this wonderful design


----------



## Blueyes87

sdeal said:


> This is fantastic!!  You have captured our feelings about the cruise perfectly.  Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent...I am beginning to wonder when you find the time to eat and sleep!!



Sleep? Whats sleep?  Your welcome I actually enjoyed this one 



wink13 said:


> Blueyes87, love this!
> 
> Can you do 2 for these for a friend and my family.
> 
> Winkelmann Family - Feb 9-12, 2012,  Scott, Jeri, Reid and Brett
> and
> leave off family name - Feb 2-5, 2012 - Circe and Sloane
> 
> Thanks


here you go 









momshadow said:


> Blueyes, thank you so much for this wonderful design



your welcome


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Kilted Candyman said:


> BTW is Jordak still doing license plates?  I loved these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any other Scottish/kilted themes besides these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all,
> Jim



Sent you a PM.


----------



## wink13

Blueyes87 said:


> Sleep? Whats sleep?  Your welcome I actually enjoyed this one
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much and I hate to be a pain but could you change the names on the mickey heads to Scott, Jeri, Reid and Brett.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Blueyes87

wink13 said:


> Blueyes87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep? Whats sleep?  Your welcome I actually enjoyed this one
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much and I hate to be a pain but could you change the names on the mickey heads to Scott, Jeri, Reid and Brett.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you didn't know your names were changed?  OH GOODNESS am I having issues today  Sorry about that all changed
Click to expand...


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


>


----------



## cruisecrasher

MISSREBECCA76 said:


> Hi! I wish I were smart enough to customize these myself but I cannot seem to figure it out, even with directions I cannot seem to make it work.
> 
> If anyone has time and would like to personalize any designs for me, I would really appreciate it.  I am not picky, whatever is easy to make custom I will be thrilled with!
> Here are the basics about us.....We are going on the Dream 2/9-2/12 for my husbands mid-deployment leave from Afghanistan. This our first cruise as a family, and it is going to be a total surprise to our kids- they don't even know Daddy is coming home!!!
> Our children are Madilyn (who love Rapunzel and Aurora) Isabella (who loves Tinkerbell and Snow White) John Patrick or JP (who loves Toy Story or Cars) My  husbands name is Erik and mine Rebecca and our family name is Lawson- like I said I will be happy with anything that anyone is willing to personalize for us. Thanks in advance for your time and pixie dust!


























All I could think of...and I'm going to sleep.  I think I'm getting a cold.

I'll pick up on the bottom of page 145 tomorrow!


----------



## MISSREBECCA76

I love them all they are perfect! I appreciate your time and talent! Hope you feel better!




cruisecrasher said:


> all i could think of...and i'm going to sleep.  I think i'm getting a cold.
> 
> I'll pick up on the bottom of page 145 tomorrow!


----------



## wink13

Blueyes87 said:


> wink13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you didn't know your names were changed?  OH GOODNESS am I having issues today  Sorry about that all changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!  Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaycam71

Hi cruisecrasher!!  Would you mind making my family some license plates or Mickey heads for our cruise on 1/29/12? We are Christine (Minnie),
Shoaib (Mickey), Kaylene (Rapunzel), Cameron (Stitch), Anissa (Ariel), Kaden (Woody), Gabriel (Buzz) Thank you so very much, you are very talented!


----------



## milliepie

markuehl said:


> LOVE THESE PIRATE MICKEY LETTERS IS THERE ANY WAY I COULD GET THEM SPELLING OUT OUR LAST NAME KUEHL THANK YOU !!! AND MY DAUGHTER IS OVER MY SHOULDER REQUESTING TINKERBELL HER NAME IS EMILY THANK YOU!!!



I have a few Emily name fills.  Here is the tink one that I have.
I also threw this one together with your family name for you.  I don't have much time tonight and I want to get a few done so I hope it will work for you.


----------



## DonnettaR

cruisecrasher said:


> Already responded to this request!



Thank you.  I love them!  Can't wait to see what you come up with for the dalmations.


----------



## DonnettaR

milliepie said:


> Oops, I didn't see that you were going to work on a dalmation one till now.  I already had this one, so I went ahead and quickly added names for them.  I'm sure whatever you come up with will be lovely as well.  The more the merrier, I say!



Thanks I really like these


----------



## HeyyCali

Hi cruise crasher, could i trouble you for the lightening McQueen Mickeyhead? Instead of the number 2, could you make it a 3 and change the name to Max, please? 

No rush at all on this. Thank you so much!


----------



## mom3girls2000

Is this where I request this particular thing?  To be clear, I'm trying to get Mickey Ears to put above the round stateroom door sign, the one in the upper-center of the door that has the stateroom number on it ...

I don't necessarily need something customized, I can add our names in Waltograph in my PrintMaster software ...

Are there blanks out there in cyberworld somewhere?  I know the DISigners are an amazingly talented group of Disney lovers!  I humbly bow  to their skills and abilities.


----------



## Blueyes87

MISSREBECCA76 said:


> Hi! I wish I were smart enough to customize these myself but I cannot seem to figure it out, even with directions I cannot seem to make it work.
> 
> If anyone has time and would like to personalize any designs for me, I would really appreciate it.  I am not picky, whatever is easy to make custom I will be thrilled with!
> Here are the basics about us.....We are going on the Dream 2/9-2/12 for my husbands mid-deployment leave from Afghanistan. This our first cruise as a family, and it is going to be a total surprise to our kids- they don't even know Daddy is coming home!!!
> Our children are Madilyn (who love Rapunzel and Aurora) Isabella (who loves Tinkerbell and Snow White) John Patrick or JP (who loves Toy Story or Cars) My  husbands name is Erik and mine Rebecca and our family name is Lawson- like I said I will be happy with anything that anyone is willing to personalize for us. Thanks in advance for your time and pixie dust!




I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I just finished with this one if you like it.  It tugged on my heart strings when you said your kids don't know he's coming home.  I felt like I wanted to do something, but don't feel obligated to use it


----------



## milliepie

millscrew said:


> Hi,  I would love a few designs please.  I am trying to decorate our two friends doors of their cabins for them and make tee-shirts for them as a surprise.
> 
> dumbo (mickey head)  no name please
> Mickey Pirate ( Blue Ocean wave background) name --Matt and also name- Paul on a different one
> Parchment paper Mickey Pirate  -  Name- Matt
> Parchment paper Minnie Pirate - name - Lisa
> Minnie Ocean wave background piarte- name - Lorraine
> 
> Disney Fantasy Beach Chairs- 2012  chairs names - Paul and Lisa
> Mickey head for Patriots
> Mickey head- Red Sox
> Mickey head- Celtics
> 
> 
> Thank you so much....



Not sure if you got a Dumbo Mickey head since you requested one with no name, so I'm adding the one that I have for you just in case.


----------



## milliepie

TeenaS said:


> Was wondering if someone could come up with one for my daughter's wedding on the Fantasy 6/15/13.  Jeanne and Brian.



One from me.


----------



## milliepie

Azraell said:


> I was wondering if perhaps someone could make me a Disney Cruise Line life preserver with "The Poe House" on it. I was also wondering if anyone wanted to make a Mickey Head with Jack Sparrow and Ariel on it (yes I know they don't belong together, heh) with the names George and Angela..... or one with Jack Skellington and Sally with the names George and Angela on it. Please please!! I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DisneyDee27

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have the other MH requests, but I'd be able to either make some new ones this weekend or you can pick ones I do have.



 Hello Cruisecrasher,
 I sent you a PM with requests. Thanks in advance for any help you can Disign 
Dee


----------



## milliepie

millscrew said:


> Milliepie----I hope school is going well.   When you get a chance can you please make a few designs for me.
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs-  Paul & Lisa
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Mike, Kathi, Kiara, Taron (boy)
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs - Lorraine, James, Matt
> 
> Thank You so Much.



You are very welcome.


----------



## milliepie

lostatdisney said:


> Could you please do the Disney Dream beach picture with the deck chairs with a Minnie and a Daisy chair and the following names:
> 
> Elisabeth - Daisy
> Shannon - Minnie
> 
> And if you have time, could you please do the adorable porthole pictures with Pooh and the name Shannon and then Piglet and the name Elisabeth?
> 
> Our cruise is not until March, so no rush!
> 
> Thank you so, so much!!!



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

ditty3199 said:


> Hi!
> 
> you guys are awesome.  thanks so much for your hardwork.
> 
> may i pleae get the "rockin the carribean" for the fantay MV.
> 
> names
> pam
> denise
> louise
> omari
> 
> thanks in advance!!!!



Yes you may.


----------



## Nicoledee44

Hi,
Can I request a couple of magnets:

1- Any Princess Tiana- Sariah
2- Any Cars- Jordan
3- Any Rapunzel-Mom
4- Anything- Dad
5- Minnie fill- Sariah
6- Mickey fill- Jordan


Thanks.  We are not picky, but love the decorated doors


----------



## TeenaS

milliepie said:


> One from me.



Love it!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

Nicoledee44 said:


> Hi,
> Can I request a couple of magnets:
> 
> 1- Any Princess Tiana- Sariah
> 2- Any Cars- Jordan
> 3- Any Rapunzel-Mom
> 4- Anything- Dad
> 5- Minnie fill- Sariah
> 6- Mickey fill- Jordan
> 
> 
> Thanks.  We are not picky, but love the decorated doors




Have I done magnets for you before?  Just wondering because I actually have those names in my files.  I don't know if you already have these, but here is what I have on hand with your names.  

I also have a ton of Mom and Dad ready to go.  If you feel like taking a look here are the links to my filled Mickey heads and name fills.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3AZSISyi/Names.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/dXlXXxc8/Mickey_Head_Names.html


----------



## lostatdisney

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.



Thank you so very, very much!  I am so excited!!!  

You are the best.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## JohnsonsFour

Milliepie,

Would you have time to do a Phineas & Ferb theme (with all of the family members, Perry, Agent P, etc) letter/name fill for  "The Johnsons" ?    

I know you're busy with school and I sincerely appreciate the consideration.

Thank you!


----------



## MISSREBECCA76

OMG- your design made me tear up, It is amazing! Thank you so much, we will be adding it to our collection for sure!




Blueyes87 said:


> I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I just finished with this one if you like it.  It tugged on my heart strings when you said your kids don't know he's coming home.  I felt like I wanted to do something, but don't feel obligated to use it


----------



## Pappert

Hi Blueeyes, can I get this one for the Pappert Family but instead of the Dream can it be for the Fantasy.  We are going June 2, 2012.  The mickey head names would be John, Judy and Brandon.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Pappert

[/QUOTE]

Hi Milliepie, whenever you get a chance can I get this one for the Disney Fantasy for John, Judy and Brandon?  Thanks!:  There is no hurry since our cruise isn't until June.  Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

MISSREBECCA76 said:


> OMG- your design made me tear up, It is amazing! Thank you so much, we will be adding it to our collection for sure!



I found myself tearing up just looking at pictures  yes i'm a little sappy sometimes  but your welcome and enjoy your vacation and family time


----------



## millscrew

Milliepie

Thank you so much for my designs.......I love them.


----------



## Blueyes87

Pappert said:


> Hi Blueeyes, can I get this one for the Pappert Family but instead of the Dream can it be for the Fantasy.  We are going June 2, 2012.  The mickey head names would be John, Judy and Brandon.  Thanks!!!


----------



## millscrew

Blueyes-  You are doing really great designs, Thank you for sharing with all of us.  Can you please do Three of the Goofy Brick wall for me.  Can you please put the Fantasy 
The Mills Family
The Lettieri Family
The Potter Family

Thank You Kathi


----------



## Conservative Hippie

I have a request - not for magnets though!  I am looking for an image to print on a card (no bigger than 4x6, maybe even wallet) to put in our little "thank you" goodie bags for the youth counselors, our stateroom host, and servers.  Last time I just wrote thank you and our name on the ziplocs in sharpie.  The song "Be Our Guest" comes to mind, but other than that I have no ideas.  We're on the Dream, so maybe "Thank you for a Dreamy cruise!"  and include somewhere The Hone Family.


----------



## Blueyes87

millscrew said:


> Blueyes-  You are doing really great designs, Thank you for sharing with all of us.  Can you please do Three of the Goofy Brick wall for me.  Can you please put the Fantasy
> The Mills Family
> The Lettieri Family
> The Potter Family
> 
> Thank You Kathi



Thank you I'm trying


----------



## millscrew

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you I'm trying



I am so sorry, I forgot to give you the names to put with the Mickey heads on the design like you did for the other ones.  The potter family one the names are Lorraine, James,Matt .   The Lettieri family names are Paul,Lisa .  The mills family the names are Mike,Kathi, Kiara and Taron.  Sorry to ask you to change it, But I love them.  Thanks again.


----------



## Blueyes87

millscrew said:


> I am so sorry, I forgot to give you the names to put with the Mickey heads on the design like you did for the other ones.  The potter family one the names are Lorraine, James,Matt .   The Lettieri family names are Paul,Lisa .  The mills family the names are Mike,Kathi, Kiara and Taron.  Sorry to ask you to change it, But I love them.  Thanks again.



Its ok no problem...did you want a date too?


----------



## Blueyes87

Conservative Hippie said:


> I have a request - not for magnets though!  I am looking for an image to print on a card (no bigger than 4x6, maybe even wallet) to put in our little "thank you" goodie bags for the youth counselors, our stateroom host, and servers.  Last time I just wrote thank you and our name on the ziplocs in sharpie.  The song "Be Our Guest" comes to mind, but other than that I have no ideas.  We're on the Dream, so maybe "Thank you for a Dreamy cruise!"  and include somewhere The Hone Family.



I'm glad someone else wanted to do this.  I've been contemplating doing some for our upcoming cruise.  How's something like this? I just saw you wanted the family name on it but don't have it on this one but if you like it I can put it on there for you.  



 

I also have one that has the blue color background...it's in my photobucket if you want to check it out


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm glad someone else wanted to do this.  I've been contemplating doing some for our upcoming cruise.  How's something like this? I just saw you wanted the family name on it but don't have it on this one but if you like it I can put it on there for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one that has the blue color background...it's in my photobucket if you want to check it out



That is beautiful!  I will print it out and sign the back.


----------



## luvfyrwrx

*milliepie*

I know you're back in school and about to get swamped, so there is no rush on this request... Could you please make a San Jose Sharks mickey head?

Our cruise is in May of this year, during the playoffs.

Thank you!

go Sharks!


----------



## markuehl

Hi i have had some requests already so i hope i am not being too greedy but my son is complaining the magnets i made him are to babyish he is 11 so if someone can figure out something a little more mature for him also for my husband and i ray and maryann i saw some cute mickey and minnie romantic magnets we will be married 16 years thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

emdowens74 said:


> I have really enjoyed seeing all the different designs...so much so that I cannot make a choice!?!?!?  IF any one of the designs would be so gracious to create a masterpiece (or just change out a name on an existing one  ) I would be most grateful.
> Danielle - something Rapunzel
> Darren - something Cars (lighting and/or 'Mater)
> 
> Something for the whole family - The Owens Family Magical Cruise March 30th - April 6, 2012 (Western Carribean doesn't have to reference it though)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!









I don't have much in terms of cars...


----------



## cruisecrasher

wink13 said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> 
> Could you do this with Circe and Sloane for the name and also another with the Winkelmanns. Thank you so much.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> Hi i have had some requests already so i hope i am not being too greedy but my son is complaining the magnets i made him are to babyish he is 11 so if someone can figure out something a little more mature for him also for my husband and i ray and maryann i saw some cute mickey and minnie romantic magnets we will be married 16 years thanks so much for your help!!!



How about you look around the photobucket, or have him look and let me know what he does like...I currently have literally dozens of different mickey heads, not counting plate, etc., and would rather not guess what he would like.


----------



## Blueyes87

emdowens74 said:


> I have really enjoyed seeing all the different designs...so much so that I cannot make a choice!?!?!?  IF any one of the designs would be so gracious to create a masterpiece (or just change out a name on an existing one  ) I would be most grateful.
> Danielle - something Rapunzel
> Darren - something Cars (lighting and/or 'Mater)
> 
> Something for the whole family - The Owens Family Magical Cruise March 30th - April 6, 2012 (Western Carribean doesn't have to reference it though)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



I have this one for lightning mcqueen


----------



## millscrew

Blueyes87 said:


> Its ok no problem...did you want a date too?



No date thanks.


----------



## cruisecrasher

JD3ofthem said:


> Cruisecatcher:
> 
> Would you be able to make my family the Mickey Head Pirate theme clips?
> 
> We are Jenny, Craig, Zach, Noah, Chloe, and Susan.
> 
> Also if you could make something with our family name on it I would love it.  I love all your designs and would take whatever you feel like doing.  We are the Davis family going on the Magic March 24, 2012.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

texfinn said:


> I LOVE the Hunger Games one!  Could you possibly make one for me for my daughter?  Her name is Sabrina.  She is a Hunger Games fanatic (me too).  Thanks!!!!



Me three!


----------



## cruisecrasher

momshadow said:


> Cruisecrasher will you please please do a UP magnet for me! Thats my hubby and my favorite movie  Lynette and Dave 26 hrs and moving up



One for each of you?  Or a joint one?  And do you want the "26 hours and moving up" on it?


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'll be picking up on page 147 sometime later this weekend.
Please do not PM me your requests!  I forget them unless they're in this thread...


----------



## DonnettaR

mom3girls2000 said:


> Is this where I request this particular thing?  To be clear, I'm trying to get Mickey Ears to put above the round stateroom door sign, the one in the upper-center of the door that has the stateroom number on it ...
> 
> I don't necessarily need something customized, I can add our names in Waltograph in my PrintMaster software ...
> 
> Are there blanks out there in cyberworld somewhere?  I know the DISigners are an amazingly talented group of Disney lovers!  I humbly bow  to their skills and abilities.




  go here for the mickey ear templates

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Millie -

Just wanted to say I love your new blog and  for all you do for your friends.

Hope school is going well!

Mindy


----------



## momshadow

cruisecrasher said:


> One for each of you?  Or a joint one?  And do you want the "26 hours and moving up" on it?



Sorry 26 years  one for him one for me did I tell you Dave and Lynette where the names. Kind of a world wind packin and stuff.


----------



## Blueyes87

millscrew said:


> I am so sorry, I forgot to give you the names to put with the Mickey heads on the design like you did for the other ones.  The potter family one the names are Lorraine, James,Matt .   The Lettieri family names are Paul,Lisa .  The mills family the names are Mike,Kathi, Kiara and Taron.  Sorry to ask you to change it, But I love them.  Thanks again.


----------



## millscrew

millscrew said:


> I am so sorry, I forgot to give you the names to put with the Mickey heads on the design like you did for the other ones.  The potter family one the names are Lorraine, James,Matt .   The Lettieri family names are Paul,Lisa .  The mills family the names are Mike,Kathi, Kiara and Taron.  Sorry to ask you to change it, But I love them.  Thanks again.





Blueyes87 said:


> Its ok no problem...did you want a date too?



No date thank you so much.


----------



## Blueyes87

millscrew said:


> No date thank you so much.



 done....posted above


----------



## wickesy

I know DIS-igners often like to see how their DIS-igns have been used so I thought I would post photos of the shirts I have had printed with DIS-igns I got from cruisecrasher and milliepie.  Thanks to both of them, and all the other DIS-igners for all the work they do.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Kaycam71 said:


> Hi cruisecrasher!!  Would you mind making my family some license plates or Mickey heads for our cruise on 1/29/12? We are Christine (Minnie),
> Shoaib (Mickey), Kaylene (Rapunzel), Cameron (Stitch), Anissa (Ariel), Kaden (Woody), Gabriel (Buzz) Thank you so very much, you are very talented!



Just sharing my gift with you guys is enough of a blessing!
Here you go:












brand new MH as I hadn't done a Stitch one yet.




 (couldn't decide which, and I love Rapunzel!)


----------



## cruisecrasher

wickesy said:


> I know DIS-igners often like to see how their DIS-igns have been used so I thought I would post photos of the shirts I have had printed with DIS-igns I got from cruisecrasher and milliepie.  Thanks to both of them, and all the other DIS-igners for all the work they do.



Cool!  Thats the first time I've seen my DISigns "in the wild."


----------



## cruisecrasher

DonnettaR said:


> Thank you.  I love them!  Can't wait to see what you come up with for the dalmations.



I'm just going to leave it with what Milliepie did.


----------



## cruisecrasher

HeyyCali said:


> Hi cruise crasher, could i trouble you for the lightening McQueen Mickeyhead? Instead of the number 2, could you make it a 3 and change the name to Max, please?
> 
> No rush at all on this. Thank you so much!



I can't, as the graphic is taken from the Cars 2 ads...do you still want it?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Milliepie!
If you have any "free" moments rotfl2, and can do this, I'd be SO excited! I'm hoping for this DISign of yours:





With the worlds "BAY OF FUNDY" above the graphic, and "PIRATES" below. In my head it's written in a "collegiate" font, like a college football jersey. What do you think?

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisneyDee27 said:


> Hello Cruisecrasher,
> I sent you a PM with requests. Thanks in advance for any help you can Disign
> Dee





			
				DisneyDee27 said:
			
		

> Hello CruiseCrasher,
> 
> If you have time. I'd really appreciate the following magnets.
> 
> I'd like to request two of the Dumbo - Mickey Head Inaugural Sailings. One with the family name Cameron and one with the family name Hollyfield, with the sailing date Dec. 15-22,2012 on both.
> 
> may I also have the Mickey Head -100 Acre Wood   with Eeyore. I'd like the name Christy on one ear.
> 
> If you have a Winnie the Pooh to replace Eeyore on the 100 Acre Wood I'd like a second one with the name DeeDee on the ear.
> 
> May I have the Mickey Head- Boo's door with the name Christy on it.
> 
> May I have the Kingdom Hearts Mickey head with the name Brianna and "the Fantasy for Christmas" on the ear.
> 
> I know you are very busy and I will be truly grateful for whatever Disigns you can send me.
> Thank you,
> Dee



Please don't PM me requests!  I usually misplace them!


----------



## HeyyCali

cruisecrasher said:


> I can't, as the graphic is taken from the Cars 2 ads...do you still want it?



Yes, I would still like it. Thank you!


----------



## wink13

[/QUOTE]

Love these thanks.  Would you be able to do one more with Circe & Sloane on the same one?  Thanks again.


----------



## WAbeachfam137

milliepie said:


> Not sure if you had a chair or order preference so I just went with this.



Milliepie, I love your designs. we are going on a cruise in april and was wondering if you could make a beach chairs design for us too? we are sailing on the fantasy april 21-28, 2012 and the names are: Barbara, Jacqueline, and Jordan. Also could it be changed to say "The Brewer family sails together" instead of best friends sail together? Thanks.


----------



## WAbeachfam137

Blueyes87 said:


> I just finished this one if you like it



Our family just loves this design, would you be able to make one for our Fantasy sailing in April? The Brewer Family: Barbara, Jacqueline, and Jordan. Very creative


----------



## WAbeachfam137

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.



Milliepie, I just saw your adorable porthole designs too and was wondering if you had the following characters and could make them for us...if you don't we can do different characters. Barabara (tinkerbell), Jacqueline (Eeyore), and Jordan (Donald). Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

momshadow said:


> Sorry 26 years  one for him one for me did I tell you Dave and Lynette where the names. Kind of a world wind packin and stuff.









Here ya go!


----------



## cruisecrasher

HeyyCali said:


> Yes, I would still like it. Thank you!


----------



## cruisecrasher

wink13 said:


>



Love these thanks.  Would you be able to do one more with Circe & Sloane on the same one?  Thanks again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'm caught up?  How'd that happen?


----------



## huey578

Milliepie, if you have time can you make one for us.  Louie and Carol.  Thank you so very much!


----------



## huey578

cruisecrasher said:


> Here ya go!


Lorelei, can you make one for  Louie and Carol  23 years   thank you so much! 
Gig 'em


----------



## SA53

Hello Milliepie,

Just spent over an hour looking at all your designs.  They are beautiful!!!  I don't want to overwhelm you so I thought I would ask for a couple of designs now and then in stealth fashion work my way into one a month...   I don't need these right away, we don't sail until July.  

Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Shirley, Jerry
Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Kim, Larry
Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs - Kereen, Dave, Griffin, Katie

This is the design on the beach with the ship and clouds in the background.

Thank You so Much,

Kereen


----------



## Blueyes87

WAbeachfam137 said:


> Our family just loves this design, would you be able to make one for our Fantasy sailing in April? The Brewer Family: Barbara, Jacqueline, and Jordan. Very creative



Thank you


----------



## dolphingirl47

cruisecrasher, could I have a Stitch Mickey head with the name Corinna on it?

Corinna


----------



## cruisecrasher

huey578 said:


> Lorelei, can you make one for  Louie and Carol  23 years   thank you so much!
> Gig 'em












Gig 'Em!


----------



## cruisecrasher

dolphingirl47 said:


> cruisecrasher, could I have a Stitch Mickey head with the name Corinna on it?
> 
> Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thank you so much. I love it.

Corinna


----------



## momshadow

Oh my goooooodnessssss! These are so so cute love them. Thank you! You all are so talented!


----------



## mom3girls2000

DonnettaR said:


> go here for the mickey ear templates
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891



Thank you so, so much for that link, Donetta.  It's taking a looooong time to go through all the pages, but I finally just started clicking randomly and found some, thank you again!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mom3girls2000 said:


> Thank you so, so much for that link, Donetta.  It's taking a looooong time to go through all the pages, but I finally just started clicking randomly and found some, thank you again!



The link's also in my magnets and graphics FAQ page (link in signature)


----------



## WAbeachfam137

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you



wow you are fast...thanks blueyes87, we love it, it looks great


----------



## huey578

cruisecrasher said:


> Gig 'Em!


WHOOP!! thank you so much!!


----------



## Yunchman

Anyone still doing license plates?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Yunchman said:


> Anyone still doing license plates?



I do some, and if you check Milliepies blog there's some there too.


----------



## aimeebabie

Can someone please do a name fill for me with Minnie Mouse with the name Aimee.

I have looked through a bucnch of share files but cannot find anything with my name spelled that way.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

We are going on a family reunion cruise in June and most are 1st time cruisers
 Could you please make these for my family. We don't need the until June.

 How will I know when they're done ?

 1.  The name CAROLYN spelled out with the princesses, including Tiana

 2.  Can you do the open block letters with the villians for boys ?
      If so, please do one for THEO and GAVIN

 3.  Can you do the open block letters with Pooh and friends for
      NATE and LIAM

 4.   Please do Boarding Tickets (they're so cute ! ) for :

       LUCCHESI  FAMILY

       MOREHEAD  FAMILY

       MOREHEAD  FAMILY

       MORT & MARGUERITE

       with the following :

        1st  DISNEY  CRUISE

        4 Night  Bahama Cruise

         DISNEY  DREAM

         Itinerary 

         June 20, 2012     Cape Canaveral
         June 21, 2012      Nassau
         June 22, 2012     Castaway Cay
         June 23, 2012     Sea Day
         June 24, 2012     Disembark


       Thank you for making this special for my family !!
        GINA


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> We are going on a family reunion cruise in June and most are 1st time cruisers
> Could you please make these for my family. We don't need the until June.
> 
> How will I know when they're done ?
> 
> 1.  The name CAROLYN spelled out with the princesses, including Tiana
> 
> 2.  Can you do the open block letters with the villians for boys ?
> If so, please do one for THEO and GAVIN
> 
> 3.  Can you do the open block letters with Pooh and friends for
> NATE and LIAM
> 
> 4.   Please do Boarding Tickets (they're so cute ! ) for :
> 
> LUCCHESI  FAMILY
> 
> MOREHEAD  FAMILY
> 
> MOREHEAD  FAMILY
> 
> MORT & MARGUERITE
> 
> with the following :
> 
> 1st  DISNEY  CRUISE
> 
> 4 Night  Bahama Cruise
> 
> DISNEY  DREAM
> 
> Itinerary
> 
> June 20, 2012     Cape Canaveral
> June 21, 2012      Nassau
> June 22, 2012     Castaway Cay
> June 23, 2012     Sea Day
> June 24, 2012     Disembark
> 
> 
> Thank you for making this special for my family !!
> GINA



You'll know because they'll show up in a post just like this:













Happy sails!


----------



## markuehl

Ok thank you for your patience my son decided if you could possibly do it for him the white sox would be great and maybe chicago on the same one thank you!!!!


----------



## markuehl

whoops forgot to put his name is danny thank you!!!


----------



## MrsPMC00

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have much in terms of cars...



Could I get the Mickey head one, please?  It is for Western Caribbean March 24-30,2012.  One with the name "Katie" and one with the name "Brenna"

I want to use them as iron on for an autograph pillow case.

Thank you so much!


----------



## berlys

We'd love some of these for our first DCL cruise on the Fantasy May 12, 2012!  I'd really appreciate it!

Olivia- Rapunzel Mickey ears
Stephan, Kim, Olivia- we really like the ones with the "character" lounge chairs on the ship with the ship name in the background.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pappert

Blueyes87 said:


>



Thanks Blueeyes!  You are fast.


----------



## LrdNorman

You must be extremely busy with your wonderful designs!  I have no idea how you find the time to do all of these...

However, I've got to jump on the Cruisecrasher bandwagon...

I love the Boarding Tickets!  If you could make three with the following information, I would greatly appreciate it...

FOR

Tania and Emma

Debbie and Sandy

Kevin, Ashley and Harrison

WITH THE FOLLOWING:

1st Disney Cruise

6 Night Western Caribbean

Disney Magic

Itinerary

March 24  Port Canaveral
March 25  At Sea
March 26  Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands
March 27  Cozumel, Mexico
March 28  At Sea
March 29  Castaway Cay, Bahamas  
March 30  Port Canaveral

I really appreciate you making this for our families!

Also, if you could have the Cars Mickey Head (the one that looks like Mickey Ears with the Cars emblem on it) with the name HARRISON and (if possible) the number 3 under it (he is three years old), I would appreciate that too!


----------



## gretchnh

Milliepie-
 Could I talk you into doing a couple Jayhawk Mickey Heads?

The first one...
The basketball MH with the Jayhawk on the ear and Mickey cut out in KU Uniform- Can you type "*WE ARE KANSAS*" 

The second one...
 The blue Jayhawk MH- Put " The Herron's " on the ear maybe (only if there's room) and what I'd really like to have on it is "*Rock Chalkin' on the Dream!*"
Thank you thank you thank you!!!
--Gretchen in Ks.


----------



## texfinn

cruisecrasher said:


> Me three!



This is AWESOME! I couldn't hold the surprise and showed her -- She SQUEALED!!!  She wants it now but making her wait until the cruise (in May).

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## bareed

*My family is cruising on the new Fantasy ship April 21 to the Eastern Carribean.

I was wondering if I could get a few personalized pictures made for our cabin door? 

Thank you so very much for helping with this and sharing your talents.

I was hoping for the the mickey ears with dumbo painting the Fantasy maiden voyage stating "The Reed family April 21, 2012."

Cars 2 logo on the red mickey ears for my son Brett

Up logo with Doug on mickey ears 12 years and moving up for my daughter Juliana

Mickeys ears with mickey and the gang on the beach saying "The Reed family Magical Cruise Eastern Carribean April 21 - 28 2012"

Pirate Mickey on the ears logo for myself Brett

Pirate Minney on the ears logo for my wife Jennifer *


----------



## teammoss

I think my request got lost...can anyone make me:

Name magnets

Greer (8 yr old girl) (If you have anything Nerd that would be great or Minnie Mouse or anything new cute and fun)
Tija (me) (Minnie Mouse

You are all so talented!  Thanks for helping.  This is our first cruise!

Tija


----------



## cruisecrasher

berlys said:


> We'd love some of these for our first DCL cruise on the Fantasy May 12, 2012!  I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Olivia- Rapunzel Mickey ears
> Stephan, Kim, Olivia- we really like the ones with the "character" lounge chairs on the ship with the ship name in the background.
> 
> Thanks so much!





cruisecrasher said:


> Welcome!


[



teammoss said:


> I think my request got lost...can anyone make me:
> 
> Name magnets
> 
> Greer (8 yr old girl) (If you have anything Nerd that would be great or Minnie Mouse or anything new cute and fun)
> Tija (me) (Minnie Mouse
> 
> You are all so talented!  Thanks for helping.  This is our first cruise!
> 
> Tija



Already did both of these:


cruisecrasher said:


>







MrsPMC00 said:


> Could I get the Mickey head one, please?  It is for Western Caribbean March 24-30,2012.  One with the name "Katie" and one with the name "Brenna"
> 
> I want to use them as iron on for an autograph pillow case.
> 
> Thank you so much!


And another request fill:





[/URL][/IMG]


Welcome!

Start on post 2292 page 153 this evening.


----------



## berlys

I must have missed them the first time!?  Thank you SO much!!!  Love them!
Are you able to do one with our names on the beach chairs with the Fantasy Western dates May 12-19, 2012?  LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## DisneyDee27

cruisecrasher said:


> Please don't PM me requests!  I usually misplace them!




OMG sorry about the PMs. These are fantastic!!!!  Thank you so very much!
Dee


----------



## teammoss

Cruise Crasher!  I must have missed them.  Thank you thank you thank you!  These are perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

berlys said:


> I must have missed them the first time!?  Thank you SO much!!!  Love them!
> Are you able to do one with our names on the beach chairs with the Fantasy Western dates May 12-19, 2012?  LOVE THESE!!!



Sorry, but the beach chairs aren't mine, Milliepie might help you, though!


----------



## cruisecrasher

teammoss said:


> Cruise Crasher!  I must have missed them.  Thank you thank you thank you!  These are perfect!!!!!!!!!





DisneyDee27 said:


> OMG sorry about the PMs. These are fantastic!!!!  Thank you so very much!
> Dee





texfinn said:


> This is AWESOME! I couldn't hold the surprise and showed her -- She SQUEALED!!!  She wants it now but making her wait until the cruise (in May).
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!



Y'all are welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LrdNorman said:


> Also, if you could have the Cars Mickey Head (the one that looks like Mickey Ears with the Cars emblem on it) with the name HARRISON and (if possible) the number 3 under it (he is three years old), I would appreciate that too!



It's made using the Cars 2 logo, so either it says 2, or I'll have to make the whole thing over again.


----------



## cruisecrasher

bareed said:


> *My family is cruising on the new Fantasy ship April 21 to the Eastern Carribean.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a few personalized pictures made for our cabin door?
> 
> Thank you so very much for helping with this and sharing your talents.
> 
> I was hoping for the the mickey ears with dumbo painting the Fantasy maiden voyage stating "The Reed family April 21, 2012."
> 
> Cars 2 logo on the red mickey ears for my son Brett
> 
> Up logo with Doug on mickey ears 12 years and moving up for my daughter Juliana
> 
> Mickeys ears with mickey and the gang on the beach saying "The Reed family Magical Cruise Eastern Carribean April 21 - 28 2012"
> 
> Pirate Mickey on the ears logo for myself Brett
> 
> Pirate Minney on the ears logo for my wife Jennifer *



Working on these...


----------



## cruisecrasher

bareed said:


> *My family is cruising on the new Fantasy ship April 21 to the Eastern Carribean.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a few personalized pictures made for our cabin door?
> 
> Thank you so very much for helping with this and sharing your talents.
> 
> I was hoping for the the mickey ears with dumbo painting the Fantasy maiden voyage stating "The Reed family April 21, 2012."
> 
> Cars 2 logo on the red mickey ears for my son Brett
> 
> Up logo with Doug on mickey ears 12 years and moving up for my daughter Juliana
> 
> Mickeys ears with mickey and the gang on the beach saying "The Reed family Magical Cruise Eastern Carribean April 21 - 28 2012"
> 
> Pirate Mickey on the ears logo for myself Brett
> 
> Pirate Minney on the ears logo for my wife Jennifer *























And I'm calling it for a few days!  My roommate from college is coming over for a couple days, but I'll try to catch up sometime this weekend.


----------



## rosermama

cruisecrasher said:


> :




Sorry can you fix Olivier to have 2 I's PLEASE


----------



## LrdNorman

cruisecrasher said:


> It's made using the Cars 2 logo, so either it says 2, or I'll have to make the whole thing over again.



I don't want to be any more trouble than I already am, so if I could have the Cars 2 logo with Harrison's name, I would love that...

Thank you for the tickets as well -- they are awesome!


----------



## bareed

*Thank you so much for the quick turn around and fantastic creativity.
I can not wait to print them out at home tonight. Thank you very much again!!*


----------



## milliepie

Sorry for not replying to people who have addressed me personally.  I have been so busy, but I will try to get some requests done when I get a chance.  If I miss your deadline I'm so sorry.  I hope you all have great trips and make some magical memories!  xo  Millie


----------



## jilljill

Please remember these DISigners are this doing this out of the goodness of their heart.  PLEASE give them plenty of time to get the designs done for you.
A couple of the DISigners have links to their designs in their signature to make it easier for you to find something that you would like.

Thanks,


----------



## millscrew

Blueyes87 said:


> done....posted above



Thank you so much.  I love them.


----------



## emdowens74

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have much in terms of cars...



I love them!  THank you sooo much!  I love how the Tangled says Best.Cruise.Ever!!! That's my fav line from the movie (well, best.day.ever!) DD loves it too!


----------



## emdowens74

Blueyes87 said:


> I have this one for lightning mcqueen



FANTASTIC!  You don't know how happy you've made little man!  Ka-CHOW!


----------



## canucktinkerbell19

milliepie said:


> Sorry for not replying to people who have addressed me personally.  I have been so busy, but I will try to get some requests done when I get a chance.  If I miss your deadline I'm so sorry.  I hope you all have great trips and make some magical memories!  xo  Millie



No worries about mine Millie.  After I requested mine I visited your wonderful photobucket and am making my own.  Thanks so much for all you have shared!


----------



## Blueyes87

WAbeachfam137 said:


> wow you are fast...thanks blueyes87, we love it, it looks great



Glad you like them  



millscrew said:


> Thank you so much.  I love them.



your welcome 



emdowens74 said:


> FANTASTIC!  You don't know how happy you've made little man!  Ka-CHOW!



Happy to make someone happy


----------



## Yunchman

Accidental post sorry all


----------



## DisSarahK

I am continually amazed by the creativity and the spirit of giving and sharing here.  Thank you so much to all of you!  I have spent so much time marveling at all of the creations and the time and work you all put into what you do!  On past trips I have been thrilled to use journal pages and autograph book pages for Disneyland vacations.  Now we're embarking on our first cruise--so I'm entering the world of magnets!  

I saw the Alaska itinerary magnets (on Mickey heads) in milliepie's 4shared album, but didn't see one for the Seattle port.  Did I miss it or is it not going to happen since the ship is heading back to Vancouver in 2013?  If there is a chance of a Seattle magnet being made, I'd love to use it!

I'm not sure who makes them, but I have seen small/medium size Mickey head magnets on doors (in the picture head) that are completely Pooh colored with Pooh's facial features printed right onto the head--so not a sketch of Pooh on there at all.  (I hope that made sense.)  I'm not sure who created it though, but I love it and I know my little boy would be head over heels for it.  He is convinced he is named after Pooh (or the other way around...) and I'd love to have one of those for him.

Thank you for any help you can give me!

 ~ Sarah


----------



## Linda67

I've just been reading through this thread and I am blown away by how talented you guys are

If there is anyone who could help me with a couple of designs I would be so grateful 

I wanted two black Mickey Heads wearing sombreros (sp?)

One with he name LINDA and one with the name PHILIP

Also has anyone already done a Mickey head with the new Fantasy Western Route Map on it?
It's Port Canaveral, Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay now (no Key West)

Thanks so much!


----------



## missj1975

To Cruisecrasher, I will be on the Fantasy maiden voyage. Can you make me one of your Dumbo Maiden Voyage ears with "The Sapa Family" on one of the ears?

Thanks!!!


----------



## milliepie

msnoble said:


> Hi Milliepie--
> I was wondering if you were willing to post your name fill alphabet with the Pixar characters to your 4shared account?  I know you are busy, and I think I could build the names myself if I had the letters, but I am clueless as to how to create the letters.
> 
> If not, and you have a spare moment and would be willing to build the names for my friends, they are:
> Debbie
> Isabel
> Zoe
> 
> You did names with the Pixar characters for my family, and we love them!  We'd love for our friends to have coordinating magnets with us (we're next door on the ship)
> Thanks so much
> 
> ps: how did you like WWoHP?



It was really fun!  The boys loved it and can't wait to go back.  The only thing that was a bummer is that it was really hot and we got tired so fast, but that didn't bother any of us much.  I loved the hotel we stayed at, the Royal Pacific Resort.  It was just gorgeous.    

Are these what you had in mind?


----------



## milliepie

Sorry, Double post!


----------



## msnoble

milliepie said:


> It was really fun!  The boys loved it and can't wait to go back.  The only thing that was a bummer is that it was really hot and we got tired so fast, but that didn't bother any of us much.  I loved the hotel we stayed at, the Royal Pacific Resort.  It was just gorgeous.
> 
> Are these what you had in mind?



Oh they are perfect!  A million thanks!

Glad you enjoyed WWoHP--we are going back in late June and bringing DH along this time lol.  Did you hear they are planning an expansion over in Universal Studios, where the Amityville/Jaws ride was.  Guess that's another reason to go back!

Thanks again for the designs--you all are the best!


----------



## cruisecrasher

rosermama said:


> Sorry can you fix Olivier to have 2 I's PLEASE



Sorry!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LrdNorman said:


> I don't want to be any more trouble than I already am, so if I could have the Cars 2 logo with Harrison's name, I would love that...
> 
> Thank you for the tickets as well -- they are awesome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

emdowens74 said:


> I love them!  THank you sooo much!  I love how the Tangled says Best.Cruise.Ever!!! That's my fav line from the movie (well, best.day.ever!) DD loves it too!


It's my favorite Disney movie, I'm glad she loves it!



missj1975 said:


> To Cruisecrasher, I will be on the Fantasy maiden voyage. Can you make me one of your Dumbo Maiden Voyage ears with "The Sapa Family" on one of the ears?
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## missj1975

cruisecrasher said:


> It's my favorite Disney movie, I'm glad she loves it!



Thank you!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

DisSarahK said:


> I am continually amazed by the creativity and the spirit of giving and sharing here.  Thank you so much to all of you!  I have spent so much time marveling at all of the creations and the time and work you all put into what you do!  On past trips I have been thrilled to use journal pages and autograph book pages for Disneyland vacations.  Now we're embarking on our first cruise--so I'm entering the world of magnets!
> 
> I saw the Alaska itinerary magnets (on Mickey heads) in milliepie's 4shared album, but didn't see one for the Seattle port.  Did I miss it or is it not going to happen since the ship is heading back to Vancouver in 2013?  If there is a chance of a Seattle magnet being made, I'd love to use it!
> 
> I'm not sure who makes them, but I have seen small/medium size Mickey head magnets on doors (in the picture head) that are completely Pooh colored with Pooh's facial features printed right onto the head--so not a sketch of Pooh on there at all.  (I hope that made sense.)  I'm not sure who created it though, but I love it and I know my little boy would be head over heels for it.  He is convinced he is named after Pooh (or the other way around...) and I'd love to have one of those for him.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me!
> 
> ~ Sarah



Found some Winnie the Pooh MH in Milliepie's forshared files
http://www.4shared.com/photo/uYShnzhk/Character_pooh_with_bee_mh.html
Not exactly what you've described, but very similar


----------



## mommyof3boyz

milliepie said:


> You are very welcome.



Milliepie - If at all possible can i please get "the beach chairs" for the Dream Feb 9-12, 2012  
1st Wayne, Monica, Jeremy, Cameron & Chance
2nd Jason, Heather, Noah & Max

i know its asking alot but if you have any extra time i would love to get a port hole with the kids names any character will do i will put their ages if that helps any.  I feel terrible, we usually have our door all decorated and i have not started on anything!
Jeremy -14yrs
Cameron - 13yrs
Chance- 11yrs (will be his birthday during the cruise)
Max - 11 yrs
Noah - 13 yrs

Thanks so much!!  You helped on our last cruise & everyone loved our doors!!!


----------



## DisSarahK

cruisecrasher said:


> Found some Winnie the Pooh MH in Milliepie's forshared files
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uYShnzhk/Character_pooh_with_bee_mh.html
> Not exactly what you've described, but very similar



Thanks, Lorelei!  That is cute, too.  It might be a bit too abstract for my little guy though.


----------



## Onkel Hans

DisSarahK said:


> Thanks, Lorelei!  That is cute, too.  It might be a bit too abstract for my little guy though.


Here is a quick-and-dirty graphic that may work for you, if I understood the request and in case the DISigners don't have anything better for you.



I came dangerously close to naming this file poohface.png


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Good morning,

Since I am new to the forum I hate to ask and I know that you guys are doing this out of the kindness of your hearts and your spare time but did I get lost somewhere in the crowd?

Jim


----------



## texfinn

Hi Everyone and Happy Friday!!!

I have a special request to make and hope someone can help me.  I am traveling on the 5/19 EC cruise on the Fantasy with a large group of my DIS friends that I met on the last cruise!   Our name back then was something like the Key Lime Pie-rates.  

This time we are calling ourselves the "KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean". 

We are doing our own little FE exchange (in addition to the big one ) and I wanted to order something special with a group design.

Could one of you most talented  DIS-igners create something fun for us?  I don't have any specific requests other than something with a lot of characters would (looking like our crazy little DIS family) and our name would be great.  

Any help is appreciated!!!!!!

Thanks!
Mati


----------



## cruisecrasher

Kilted Candyman said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Since I am new to the forum I hate to ask and I know that you guys are doing this out of the kindness of your hearts and your spare time but did I get lost somewhere in the crowd?
> 
> Jim



I just went through the last ten pages of posts and still cannot find a request of any kind from you. 

Could you be so kind as to quote your original request so we can get to it???


I hate to think I skipped someone!


----------



## huey578

[/QUOTE]

Lorelei,
Can you please do one with the following:

Louie & Carol

Our 2nd  Disney Cruise

4 Night Bahamian Cruise

Disney Dream

Itinerary

October 21 Port Canaveral
October 22 Nassau, Bahamas
October 23 Castaway Cay, Bahamas
October 24 At Sea
October 25 Port Canaveral

Thank you Thank you


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Sorry, it was back on 143.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43774862&postcount=2137

A request for the Mickey pirate head with Tigger for Amy and Stich for me, Drac.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## milliepie

Kilted Candyman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Been admiring the work of those who spend their time helping us out.  Now that we have all our preps done AMy and I are looking to see if we can have a couple of the ones I saw made up?
> 
> I like the Cruisecrasher pirate Mickey heads -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance of subbing Tigger for Amy's and Stitch for mine (Drac)?  I found these two picks on the net -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be going on the Magic April 20th-25th.  The Drouillards.
> 
> BTW is Marty still doing license plates?  I loved these -
> 
> 
> Thanks all,
> Jim



Marty is no longer on the boards.  Lorelei makes some nice plates or if you sneak a peek at my blog, you can find what you need there.  
The quality of the Tigger pic you posted isn't very good, so I thought I'd throw mine in there. Same pic, but better resolution.  Here are the other two from me.


----------



## milliepie

canucktinkerbell19 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I would love a beach chair design with Rod, Sharon & Tyler - Disney Dream January 29 - February 2, 2012!  Also if you have it a Mickey head with Toronto Maple Leafs and a Chicago Blackhawks.  Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Sharon



I'm sorry, I thought I posted these already, but I couldn't find them.  I know you are probably already on vacation, but here they are anyways just in case.  Have a great trip!  

ETA:  I saw that you said you were going to make your own and that you are most likely on vacation already. I hope you are having a great time!


----------



## milliepie

JohnsonsFour said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would you have time to do a Phineas & Ferb theme (with all of the family members, Perry, Agent P, etc) letter/name fill for  "The Johnsons" ?
> 
> I know you're busy with school and I sincerely appreciate the consideration.
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go.    Thanks for waiting.


----------



## milliepie

Pappert said:


>



Hi Milliepie, whenever you get a chance can I get this one for the Disney Fantasy for John, Judy and Brandon?  Thanks!:  There is no hurry since our cruise isn't until June.  Thanks![/QUOTE]

Here you go.


----------



## D73

HI Milliepie,

I really like the Disney Fantasy Mickey head that you did for the Schuberg Family.

Are you able to do one with the dates April 7-14 2012 with The Fantasy Fans at the bottom?

THanks in advance if you are able to do this.

Christopher


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> I'm sorry, I thought I posted these already, but I couldn't find them.  I know you are probably already on vacation, but here they are anyways just in case.  Have a great trip!


 I love the beach chair design could you do one for me  with Mashelle disney fantasy sept 22-29 2012.  No hurry i don't leave until sept 21 2012


----------



## milliepie

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Millie -
> 
> Just wanted to say I love your new blog and  for all you do for your friends.
> 
> Hope school is going well!
> 
> Mindy



Thanks hon.  School is going well.  Late nights doing homework.  Finished my assignment early, so I'm here of course.    I'm off soon for a nap and some housework before my next bout of homework.  

Hope you are well.


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> I love the beach chair design could you do one for me  with Mashelle disney fantasy sept 22-29 2012.  No hurry i don't leave until sept 21 2012



Sure.  Do you want one chair in the middle, or do you want me to add Mickey and Minnie or another character with your chair?


----------



## milliepie

luvfyrwrx said:


> *milliepie*
> 
> I know you're back in school and about to get swamped, so there is no rush on this request... Could you please make a San Jose Sharks mickey head?
> 
> Our cruise is in May of this year, during the playoffs.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> go Sharks!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

D73 said:


> HI Milliepie,
> 
> I really like the Disney Fantasy Mickey head that you did for the Schuberg Family.
> 
> Are you able to do one with the dates April 7-14 2012 with The Fantasy Fans at the bottom?
> 
> THanks in advance if you are able to do this.
> 
> Christopher



Welcome.


----------



## D73

milliepie said:


> Welcome.



Unbelievable how fast you are!!!!

Thanks so much!!!

Christopher


----------



## Kilted Candyman

milliepie said:


> Marty is no longer on the boards.  Lorelei makes some nice plates or if you sneak a peek at my blog, you can find what you need there.
> The quality of the Tigger pic you posted isn't very good, so I thought I'd throw mine in there. Same pic, but better resolution.  Here are the other two from me.



Awesome!!  Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Sure.  Do you want one chair in the middle, or do you want me to add Mickey and Minnie or another character with your chair?



The middle and if you could Belle and Beast? Thanks so much. Best of luck in you schooling


----------



## JohnsonsFour

milliepie said:


> Here you go.    Thanks for waiting.



This is even better than I imagined!  I really can't thank you enough.  Orange and green are my son's favorite colors, too.  This is so perfect!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## milliepie

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> If you have any "free" moments rotfl2, and can do this, I'd be SO excited! I'm hoping for this DISign of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the worlds "BAY OF FUNDY" above the graphic, and "PIRATES" below. In my head it's written in a "collegiate" font, like a college football jersey. What do you think?
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
> Laurie



A couple of different ways for you.


----------



## milliepie

D73 said:


> Unbelievable how fast you are!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Christopher



lol, you just got lucky that I'm on today.  

You are most welcome.


----------



## MoranClan

Can you please make us the Mickey Eastern Caribbean map with San Juan?

St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay
December 1st - December 8th

With the Fantasy in the Right Ear

And MoranClan anywhere.

Thank You

Bob


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Do you have anything for the New York cruises? I have looked on 4shared but can't see anything so thought I would ask. Fab designs!!!!


----------



## rosermama

milliepie said:


> Welcome.



Can you please do this one with the Eastern Carribean cruise to Puerto Rico and St. THomas 

Date: Nov 3-10
Ship: Disney Fantasy
Underneath can you put: Election Day Escapees


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Hi.  I so enjoy looking at all of these amazing designs.  I wish I had an ounce of your talent!

I'd love it if someone could make me a Mickey head with a Tangled theme and the name Caroline

and

something for our door with the words Easter Dreamin' The Mannion Family April 5-10, 2012  

Thanks!

Laurie


----------



## cruisecrasher

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Do you have anything for the New York cruises? I have looked on 4shared but can't see anything so thought I would ask. Fab designs!!!!


Both Millie and I do.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Welcome.




Hi Millie-

It has been totally crazy here.  I have an inbox of PM's and emails I haven't had a chance to answer.  Just got home and wanted to wind down for a few minutes, so I'm here.  Do you happen to have one with the Hawaii itinerary?

I'll be back in touch soon hopefully.  Only 3 more weeks of soccer!!

Judy


----------



## ge0rgette2

Hi.. Do you have any mickey heads for the Magic.. 

NYC to Bahamas Itinerary ... May 25, 2012 - June 2, 2012

Purdy pls?

or... the one above but Magic/globe/dates.. 

or A bouy with Disney Magic plus the dates, with mickey in the middle, I see Stitch, but rather have Mickey 


Something like that


----------



## berlys

Milliepie,
   Your designs are amazing!  We'd love to have a few made for us!

I really like the beach chairs on the deck of the ship.  We are sailing the Fantasy, May 12-19, 2012.  Our names are Stephan, Kim and Olivia.  For beach chair colors, whatever you would like for myself and my DH, but my daughter loves Rapunzel, Ariel, Tinkerbell...anything "girlie"!

We'd also love a set of Mickey ears marking our FIRST Disney cruise!  Maybe with the map??  Whatever you choose, I'm sure it will be awesome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

WAbeachfam137 said:


> Milliepie, I love your designs. we are going on a cruise in april and was wondering if you could make a beach chairs design for us too? we are sailing on the fantasy april 21-28, 2012 and the names are: Barbara, Jacqueline, and Jordan. Also could it be changed to say "The Brewer family sails together" instead of best friends sail together? Thanks.



Please forgive me, I wasn't sure if Jordan was a girl or a boy, so I did both.  





















huey578 said:


> Milliepie, if you have time can you make one for us.  Louie and Carol.  Thank you so very much!



You are so very welcome.  









SA53 said:


> Hello Milliepie,
> 
> Just spent over an hour looking at all your designs.  They are beautiful!!!  I don't want to overwhelm you so I thought I would ask for a couple of designs now and then in stealth fashion work my way into one a month...   I don't need these right away, we don't sail until July.
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Shirley, Jerry
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs- Kim, Larry
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs - Kereen, Dave, Griffin, Katie
> 
> This is the design on the beach with the ship and clouds in the background.
> 
> Thank You so Much,
> 
> Kereen



My pleasure.


----------



## milliepie

aimeebabie said:


> Can someone please do a name fill for me with Minnie Mouse with the name Aimee.
> 
> I have looked through a bucnch of share files but cannot find anything with my name spelled that way.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Not really a fill...


----------



## milliepie

gretchnh said:


> Milliepie-
> Could I talk you into doing a couple Jayhawk Mickey Heads?
> 
> The first one...
> The basketball MH with the Jayhawk on the ear and Mickey cut out in KU Uniform- Can you type "*WE ARE KANSAS*"
> 
> The second one...
> The blue Jayhawk MH- Put " The Herron's " on the ear maybe (only if there's room) and what I'd really like to have on it is "*Rock Chalkin' on the Dream!*"
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!
> --Gretchen in Ks.



Thanks for waiting.  Finally got them done.


----------



## milliepie

berlys said:


> I must have missed them the first time!?  Thank you SO much!!!  Love them!
> Are you able to do one with our names on the beach chairs with the Fantasy Western dates May 12-19, 2012?  LOVE THESE!!!



I can help you.  What are the names?


----------



## milliepie

DisSarahK said:


> I am continually amazed by the creativity and the spirit of giving and sharing here.  Thank you so much to all of you!  I have spent so much time marveling at all of the creations and the time and work you all put into what you do!  On past trips I have been thrilled to use journal pages and autograph book pages for Disneyland vacations.  Now we're embarking on our first cruise--so I'm entering the world of magnets!
> 
> I saw the Alaska itinerary magnets (on Mickey heads) in milliepie's 4shared album, but didn't see one for the Seattle port.  Did I miss it or is it not going to happen since the ship is heading back to Vancouver in 2013?  If there is a chance of a Seattle magnet being made, I'd love to use it!
> 
> I'm not sure who makes them, but I have seen small/medium size Mickey head magnets on doors (in the picture head) that are completely Pooh colored with Pooh's facial features printed right onto the head--so not a sketch of Pooh on there at all.  (I hope that made sense.)  I'm not sure who created it though, but I love it and I know my little boy would be head over heels for it.  He is convinced he is named after Pooh (or the other way around...) and I'd love to have one of those for him.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me!
> 
> ~ Sarah



I have not made one for the Seattle port yet.  I can, but I don't have the itinerary for that one.  If you have one I would love it if you could post it.  If not, give me a few and I'll hunt one down.  

Here is what I have for a pooh mickey head with facial features.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

Onkel Hans said:


> Here is a quick-and-dirty graphic that may work for you, if I understood the request and in case the DISigners don't have anything better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I came dangerously close to naming this file poohface.png




Oops, just posted mine and working my way through the pages.  LOL, Poohface..


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> I love the beach chair design could you do one for me  with Mashelle disney fantasy sept 22-29 2012.  No hurry i don't leave until sept 21 2012



Hope this is good for you.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> It has been totally crazy here.  I have an inbox of PM's and emails I haven't had a chance to answer.  Just got home and wanted to wind down for a few minutes, so I'm here.  Do you happen to have one with the Hawaii itinerary?
> 
> I'll be back in touch soon hopefully.  Only 3 more weeks of soccer!!
> 
> Judy



I don't have one, but I do plan on making one for each of the new ports.  I have the map already set to go, just have to turn it into a Mickey head.  

I hope you got the rest you needed.  You are always on the go!  Hope you have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## milliepie

Just for fun.  I'll finish the rest soon.


----------



## sally1

I am looking for door magnets for the Fantasy   Can anybody help me   Thank You


----------



## huey578

milliepie, thank you very much!!


----------



## MoranClan

MoranClan said:


> Can you please make us the Mickey Eastern Caribbean map with San Juan?
> 
> St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay
> December 1st - December 8th
> 
> With the Fantasy in the Right Ear
> 
> And MoranClan anywhere.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Bob



Here is the map, I can not get it to fit right in the Mickey Head.


----------



## berlys

milliepie said:


> I can help you.  What are the names?



Thanks!!  All our info is in post #2363.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I would LOVE to request some designs from all of you wonderful designers.  Thank you so much for all you to do make everyone's trips extra magical.  We are so excited to share your wonderful designs via our cabin doors!  If I could please request:

From Cruisecrasher:

Mickey Head with Rapunzel & castle - Abby

Mickey Head with cruise ship & fireworks  Grosdidier, Fager, Koehn Family Dream Cruise May 6, 2012

Mickey Head with Belle  Ava

Mickey Head with Buzz Lightyear  Christian

Mickey Head with Cinderella - Isabelle
Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate  Ava
Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate - Isabelle

from Blueyes87:

Mickey Head with Lightening McQueen  Cameron
Disney Dream & Lightening McQueen  Cameron
Tinkerbelle with wand making Star name  Abby


from Milliepie:
I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!

Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
Porthole with Donald  Cameron

Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!


----------



## CBEW4

Hi All,
The May 12th Fantasy voyage will be our third Disney cruise, but this is the first I am hearing about your generosity in creating magnet designs!  This is definite proof that there are no better cruisers than Disney ones!  I hope you will oblige an artistically challenged Mom with a few requests:

My teenaged daughter is a total Donald Duck fanatic. She just loves that things never go smoothly for him but he keeps on swinging.  Loves his attitude! Her name is Susan.  As for me, I would love a Chip & Dale magnet personalized with something like: LuAnn & Susan - Double Trouble on the Disney Fantasy 5/12-5/19/12.  Really flexible here - whatever works best in formatting it.   Last one - if I'm not pushing my luck - I have been seeing some boarding pass magnets that look cool.  Any possibility of one of those?  Thanks again - you are all so super!


----------



## Yunchman

Hello Dis-igners!

I looking to get a date magnet made for my next cruise. I was hoping to get something like a DCL lifesaver with this info on it: February 4th-11th 2012 Disney MAGIC with DCL logo and possibly a Captain Mickey in the center? Anything you can come up with will be great! TIA!


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Just for fun.  I'll finish the rest soon.



I just saw this and it's great.  Belle and beast are my favorites. I had been looking for something like this may i personaize? again thanks


----------



## WAbeachfam137

milliepie said:


> Please forgive me, I wasn't sure if Jordan was a girl or a boy, so I did both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much, they turned out great and Jordan is a boy so the second one is perfect...I forget sometimes his name is universal. Thanks again


----------



## tink too

Could I possibly have these disigns personalised please?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/rtRwjsQE/Pirateprincessmh.html

with the name Lynn

http://www.4shared.com/photo/nB4540Zh/pirate_princess_ariel_mh.html

with the name Siobhan

and this one

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Wy6J2eVk/Pirateheadbandmh2.html

with Mark

Thank you very much for sharing your talent with all of us!


----------



## ditty3199

milliepie said:


> Yes you may.



thx so much!!!  you're awesome!!!


----------



## ditty3199

cruisecrasher said:


>



You're the best!!!  thx!!!


----------



## aimeebabie

milliepie said:


> Not really a fill...



This is GREAT!!!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Barb0829

Hi Milliepie-
My 10 year old daughter and i just spent almost an hour looking through all of your designs.  we were both so impressed w your work.
We are taking our first disney cruise in may.  It will be the 4 of us, my sister and her family and our parents.
Sarah has done alot of research and has decided that she wants to surprise everyone w magnets for their doors.  We wanted to see if you had time to make 3 of the mangnets w the beach chairs and the cruise ship in the background w the character clouds

Disney Dream 2012- Bill, Barbara, Sarah, Matthew
Disney Dream 2012- Bryan, Debbie, Sami, Max, Carly (Carly will be only 8 months)
Disney Dream 2012- Bill, Linda

And if it is not too much trouble could we request 5 seperate Mickey heads w each of the kids names on it
Matthew- do you have a Philadelphia Phillies one; if not we like the baseball head
Max- also Phillies or base ball head
Sarah-tiedyemh3 (tie died MH)
Sami- tiedyemh3 (tie died MH)
Carly- dis green tink mh (tinkerbelle MH)


Thank you so much!!!  Sarah and I both appreciate your generousity.


----------



## Blueyes87

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I would LOVE to request some designs from all of you wonderful designers.  Thank you so much for all you to do make everyone's trips extra magical.  We are so excited to share your wonderful designs via our cabin doors!  If I could please request:
> 
> From Cruisecrasher:
> 
> Mickey Head with Rapunzel & castle - Abby
> 
> Mickey Head with cruise ship & fireworks  Grosdidier, Fager, Koehn Family Dream Cruise May 6, 2012
> 
> Mickey Head with Belle  Ava
> 
> Mickey Head with Buzz Lightyear  Christian
> 
> Mickey Head with Cinderella - Isabelle
> Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate  Ava
> Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate - Isabelle
> 
> *from Blueyes87:
> 
> Mickey Head with Lightening McQueen  Cameron
> Disney Dream & Lightening McQueen  Cameron
> Tinkerbelle with wand making Star name  Abby*
> 
> 
> from Milliepie:
> I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!
> 
> Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
> Porthole with Donald  Cameron
> 
> Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!





 

 



I ended up making the tinkerbell one as a mickey head (in photobucket) but posted this one for you since it's the one you asked for


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I please get 1 more ticket for :

   McGrory Family

   celebrating another Disney Cruise

  4 night Bahama

   Disney Dream

   June 20 Embark , June 21 Nassau, June 22 Castaway Cay, June 23 Sea Day,
 June 24 Disembark


    Thanks !!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Blueyes87 said:


> I ended up making the tinkerbell one as a mickey head (in photobucket) but posted this one for you since it's the one you asked for



WONDERFUL, I just may use both of the Tinkerbelle's.  My grandkids will be so excited to see them when we get on the cruise.  Thanks so very much.  

Karla


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I've searched the beginning of this thread and haven't found the information I'm needing.  How is the best way to save the images to my computer from photobucket?  When I "save picture as" it is stretching it out funny.  If I try to save it from this thread it shrinks it down pretty small.  What is the best way to save it without distortion?  

Thanks!
Karla


----------



## Linda67

Hi DISigners

I'm just re-posting this one as I think my request may have got lost along the way

Could anyone help me out with two Sombrero Mickey Heads?

One with the name LINDA and one with the name PHILIP

I'm also trying to find a Mickey Head with the Western Caribbean Map, the new Fantasy itinerary that doesn't stop at Key West but instead stops at Grand Cayman, Costa Maya and Cozumel

Thanks guys, you are such a talented bunch and I wouldn't know where to start in making these myself


----------



## msnoble

milliepie said:


> Just for fun.  I'll finish the rest soon.



Ooh this is perfect!  this may end up in our FE gifts--not sure who you made it for, but I am going to use it too if that's ok.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## msnoble

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I've searched the beginning of this thread and haven't found the information I'm needing.  How is the best way to save the images to my computer from photobucket?  When I "save picture as" it is stretching it out funny.  If I try to save it from this thread it shrinks it down pretty small.  What is the best way to save it without distortion?
> 
> Thanks!
> Karla



When you go to the image on the photosharing site, there should be a button that says "Download".  You have to click on the image you want from the list of images, so that it is the only image on the screen before the Download button will appear. Downloading is what you want to do, rather than trying to save the image as a screenshot.  Downloading will preserve the dimensions so it looks right.  

Hope that works for you!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Has anyone seen Mickey  done with Volleyballs?  I am trying to do a magnet for all my nieces/nephews for our upcoming spring break cruise.  My niece Lauren is really into Volleyball and since I did the boys all a magnet with baseballs and footballs I really wanted to do her a volleyball one but I can't seem to find one any ideas?  thanks!!


----------



## milliepie

Texasmomof3 said:


> Has anyone seen Mickey  done with Volleyballs?  I am trying to do a magnet for all my nieces/nephews for our upcoming spring break cruise.  My niece Lauren is really into Volleyball and since I did the boys all a magnet with baseballs and footballs I really wanted to do her a volleyball one but I can't seem to find one any ideas?  thanks!!



I have Mickey heads of sports balls all in my mickey head files, including volleyball.  They are on the 2nd page.  Hope it helps.  


http://www.4shared.com/dir/3Fe0Y1AC/Sport_ballteam_Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> I just saw this and it's great.  Belle and beast are my favorites. I had been looking for something like this may i personaize? again thanks





msnoble said:


> Ooh this is perfect!  this may end up in our FE gifts--not sure who you made it for, but I am going to use it too if that's ok.  Thanks so much!!



I made it for someone's Disney World trip and changed it a bit.  You absolutely may use it.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

milliepie said:


> I made it for someone's Disney World trip and changed it a bit.  You absolutely may use it.


Milliepie - You did our names for our last cruise and people would stop to look at our door, plus the kids loved it!!  

If at all possible can i please get "the beach chairs" for the Dream Feb 9-12, 2012 
1st Wayne, Monica, Jeremy, Cameron & Chance
2nd Jason, Heather, Noah & Max

i know its asking alot but if you have any extra time i would love to get a port hole with the kids names any character will do i will put their ages if that helps any. I feel terrible, we usually have our door all decorated and i have not started on anything!
Jeremy -14yrs
Cameron - 13yrs
Chance- 11yrs (will be his birthday during the cruise)
Max - 11 yrs
Noah - 13 yrs

Thanks so much!!  We are actually going on another cruise with a family we meet while on our Disney Cruise, we have became great friends!!


----------



## ohsoblessed

Hi Milliepie,

OH MY!!! Your designes are wonderful.  I have been looking for over a week and want to ask  if you can personalize some things for our first Disney cruise on the Dream this March?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9S/mm_magic_beach_chairs.html
Can you do this one with Dream instead of Magic?  I love how you have done 2012 with Mickey ears.  If possible can you add The Farmers under the year with Mimi and Grandpa.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/SPdv5yP-/mmdd_magic_beach_chairs.html
Please change to Dream and add Farmer Family under the year with Bryan, Julie, Caleb and Sarah.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/OzZMq2pH/pirateheadbandmickeyasjackmh.html
Can you do three with Bryan, Caleb and Grandpa?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Wdu-kvSq/pirateminniemh2.html
Can you do three with Julie, Sarah and Mimi?

I have downloaded a few of your designes and when I print the color is not as bright and vivid.  Can you tell me if I am doing something wrong?

I want to surprise my grandbabies with these door magnets and let them decorated their cabin door.  Grandpa and I are in the next cabin to theirs.  We all are so excited about this trip.  We are going to WDW right after our cruise for a few more days.  

Thanks so much,

Sheila


----------



## milliepie

msnoble said:


> Oh they are perfect!  A million thanks!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed WWoHP--we are going back in late June and bringing DH along this time lol.  Did you hear they are planning an expansion over in Universal Studios, where the Amityville/Jaws ride was.  Guess that's another reason to go back!
> 
> Thanks again for the designs--you all are the best!



Yeah, I heard they took the Jaws ride out.  I'm glad we got to ride it one last time before they did.  I look forward to seeing what they come up with next!


----------



## milliepie

Linda67 said:


> I've just been reading through this thread and I am blown away by how talented you guys are
> 
> If there is anyone who could help me with a couple of designs I would be so grateful
> 
> I wanted two black Mickey Heads wearing sombreros (sp?)
> 
> One with he name LINDA and one with the name PHILIP
> 
> Also has anyone already done a Mickey head with the new Fantasy Western Route Map on it?
> It's Port Canaveral, Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay now (no Key West)
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here you go.


----------



## MoranClan

MoranClan said:


> Here is the map, I can not get it to fit right in the Mickey Head.



HI Milliepie,

Dont know if this got lost in the shuffle or not.

And if you could also make us the Dumbo Fantasy Mickey Head for the same cruise.

St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay
December 1st - December 8th

With the Fantasy in the Right Ear

And MoranClan anywhere.

Thank You

Bob


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Milliepie,

Can I a Eastern Caribbean version with June 15-22 2013? Thanks in advance


----------



## markuehl

Hi sorry to be a bother but can someone please make a white sox mickey head with danny and chicago and i saw a really sweet minnie and mickey holding hands in beach chairs with ray and maryann on it thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

mommyof3boyz said:


> Milliepie - If at all possible can i please get "the beach chairs" for the Dream Feb 9-12, 2012
> 1st Wayne, Monica, Jeremy, Cameron & Chance
> 2nd Jason, Heather, Noah & Max
> 
> i know its asking alot but if you have any extra time i would love to get a port hole with the kids names any character will do i will put their ages if that helps any.  I feel terrible, we usually have our door all decorated and i have not started on anything!
> Jeremy -14yrs
> Cameron - 13yrs
> Chance- 11yrs (will be his birthday during the cruise)
> Max - 11 yrs
> Noah - 13 yrs
> 
> Thanks so much!!  You helped on our last cruise & everyone loved our doors!!!



These are done, I'll upload them and post them soon.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

msnoble said:


> When you go to the image on the photosharing site, there should be a button that says "Download".  You have to click on the image you want from the list of images, so that it is the only image on the screen before the Download button will appear. Downloading is what you want to do, rather than trying to save the image as a screenshot.  Downloading will preserve the dimensions so it looks right.
> 
> Hope that works for you!



I'm still struggling.  I have used the download from photobucket and the images are still stretching out sideways and are distorted.  One is good, but the others won't download correctly.  Help please!


----------



## milliepie

MoranClan said:


> HI Milliepie,
> 
> Dont know if this got lost in the shuffle or not.
> 
> And if you could also make us the Dumbo Fantasy Mickey Head for the same cruise.
> 
> St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay
> December 1st - December 8th
> 
> With the Fantasy in the Right Ear
> 
> And MoranClan anywhere.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Bob



Hello,

I'm working my way there.  I'll get to it as soon as I can.  
The Dumbo Fantasy Mickey head is Cruisecrashers and I'm sure she will get it once she sees it.  Sometimes the thread moves so fast things can get missed.  

Oh, one question.  The map you posted says St. Thomas, St. John and St. Marteen but you said that your ports are St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay.  Is that the same or should the map be different?  Let me know.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Don't want to be a pest or anything...

NYC to Bahamas  .. Globe mickey head?

otherwise, a bouy with NYC to Bahamas - Disney Magic - May 25, 2012-June 2, 2012

Thanks!


----------



## MoranClan

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm working my way there.  I'll get to it as soon as I can.
> The Dumbo Fantasy Mickey head is Cruisecrashers and I'm sure she will get it once she sees it.  Sometimes the thread moves so fast things can get missed.
> 
> Oh, one question.  The map you posted says St. Thomas, St. John and St. Marteen but you said that your ports are St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay.  Is that the same or should the map be different?  Let me know.



Great pick up.  I though I put the San Juan map up.  Do you need it?  THANKS


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm working my way there.  I'll get to it as soon as I can.
> The Dumbo Fantasy Mickey head is Cruisecrashers and I'm sure she will get it once she sees it.  Sometimes the thread moves so fast things can get missed.
> 
> Oh, one question.  The map you posted says St. Thomas, St. John and St. Marteen but you said that your ports are St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay.  Is that the same or should the map be different?  Let me know.



I just read your blog,I want to say thank you to your hubby for his service. I was just wondering could you do a Army Mickey or donald Duck My DBF served in army and he likes the duck. If you could also do one for my sister sandy who also served>(she passed away in 2010) I was thinking about proud to have served Thank you so much for doing this for us cruisers and you are talented


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> A couple of different ways for you.



SO GREAT!
That's just what I wanted!
THANKS for taking time in your day to spread the DISney joy!


----------



## MoranClan

Here is the correct one.


----------



## Texasmomof3

I love, love, love you millipie!!!  I did not even realize that there was a page 2.  I even found the soccer mickey with the crown for my daughter   Just hope my niece doesn't mind that her volleyball mickey doesn't have a crown.:roll eyes:  I have spent all day working on magnets for our spring break cruise and you have saved me a ton of time.  I love all your designs thank you so much for sharing them with us!!


milliepie said:


> I have Mickey heads of sports balls all in my mickey head files, including volleyball.  They are on the 2nd page.  Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3Fe0Y1AC/Sport_ballteam_Mickey_Heads.html


----------



## Nicoledee44

Yes Milliepie you designed for us for last May!  Thanks again.
Can I also resques Mickey Text with:
Jordan
Sariah
Nicole
Jason
The De Roché Family




milliepie said:


> Have I done magnets for you before?  Just wondering because I actually have those names in my files.  I don't know if you already have these, but here is what I have on hand with your names.
> 
> I also have a ton of Mom and Dad ready to go.  If you feel like taking a look here are the links to my filled Mickey heads and name fills.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3AZSISyi/Names.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/dXlXXxc8/Mickey_Head_Names.html


----------



## cruisecrasher

huey578 said:


>



Lorelei,
Can you please do one with the following:

Louie & Carol

Our 2nd  Disney Cruise

4 Night Bahamian Cruise

Disney Dream

Itinerary

October 21 Port Canaveral
October 22 Nassau, Bahamas
October 23 Castaway Cay, Bahamas
October 24 At Sea
October 25 Port Canaveral

Thank you Thank you[/QUOTE]




You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Kilted Candyman said:


> Sorry, it was back on 143.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43774862&postcount=2137
> 
> A request for the Mickey pirate head with Tigger for Amy and Stich for me, Drac.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


----------



## cruisecrasher

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Hi.  I so enjoy looking at all of these amazing designs.  I wish I had an ounce of your talent!
> 
> I'd love it if someone could make me a Mickey head with a Tangled theme and the name Caroline
> 
> and
> 
> something for our door with the words Easter Dreamin' The Mannion Family April 5-10, 2012
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laurie


----------



## cruisecrasher

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I would LOVE to request some designs from all of you wonderful designers.  Thank you so much for all you to do make everyone's trips extra magical.  We are so excited to share your wonderful designs via our cabin doors!  If I could please request:
> 
> From Cruisecrasher:
> 
> Mickey Head with Rapunzel & castle - Abby
> 
> Mickey Head with cruise ship & fireworks  Grosdidier, Fager, Koehn Family Dream Cruise May 6, 2012
> 
> Mickey Head with Belle  Ava
> 
> Mickey Head with Buzz Lightyear  Christian
> 
> Mickey Head with Cinderella - Isabelle
> Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate  Ava
> Mickey Head with Minnie Pirate - Isabelle
> 
> from Blueyes87:
> 
> Mickey Head with Lightening McQueen  Cameron
> Disney Dream & Lightening McQueen  Cameron
> Tinkerbelle with wand making Star name  Abby
> 
> 
> from Milliepie:
> I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!
> 
> Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
> Porthole with Donald  Cameron
> 
> Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ditty3199 said:


> You're the best!!!  thx!!!





milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm working my way there.  I'll get to it as soon as I can.
> The Dumbo Fantasy Mickey head is Cruisecrashers and I'm sure she will get it once she sees it.  Sometimes the thread moves so fast things can get missed.
> 
> Oh, one question.  The map you posted says St. Thomas, St. John and St. Marteen but you said that your ports are St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay.  Is that the same or should the map be different?  Let me know.






Must've skipped over the original, as it was addressed to Milliepie~
Sorry!


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I please get 1 more ticket for :
> 
> McGrory Family
> 
> celebrating another Disney Cruise
> 
> 4 night Bahama
> 
> Disney Dream
> 
> June 20 Embark , June 21 Nassau, June 22 Castaway Cay, June 23 Sea Day,
> June 24 Disembark
> 
> 
> Thanks !!







All for now.  Good night!


----------



## Chief71

We are doing our 1st Disney cruise on the Fanatsy on April 7th.  We want to do the magnet exchange but don't know how to make a personalized image.  If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you,  The grandkids will be so excited when they get on our cruise and see your wonderful DISigns!


----------



## gretchnh

milliepie said:


> Thanks for waiting.  Finally got them done.




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Linda67

Wow, thanks so much 
These are just perfect 




milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## Chief71

Does anyone know how to add names onto the chairs?


----------



## milliepie

MoranClan said:


> Can you please make us the Mickey Eastern Caribbean map with San Juan?
> 
> St. Thomas, San Juan and Castaway Cay
> December 1st - December 8th
> 
> With the Fantasy in the Right Ear
> 
> And MoranClan anywhere.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Bob



Thank you for posting the map.  I used it, edited it a bit for better quality and made your Mickey head for you.  









rosermama said:


> Can you please do this one with the Eastern Carribean cruise to Puerto Rico and St. THomas
> 
> Date: Nov 3-10
> Ship: Disney Fantasy
> Underneath can you put: Election Day Escapees


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> It has been totally crazy here.  I have an inbox of PM's and emails I haven't had a chance to answer.  Just got home and wanted to wind down for a few minutes, so I'm here.  Do you happen to have one with the Hawaii itinerary?
> 
> I'll be back in touch soon hopefully.  Only 3 more weeks of soccer!!
> 
> Judy



I made one each for the 14 and 15 night itinerary.  Which did you need?  Hope you got some well deserved rest.


----------



## DisSarahK

Thank you so much to both of you for the Pooh face Mickey heads.  They're both adorable!  My little guy is going to be thrilled!!  

Milliepie,  I can post the list of ports for the Seattle-Alaska cruise, is that what you mean?  I don't know how to take a screen shot of the map from DCL though.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Onkel Hans

Chief71 said:


> Does anyone know how to add names onto the chairs?





Chief71 said:


> We are doing our 1st Disney cruise on the Fanatsy on April 7th.  We want to do the magnet exchange but don't know how to make a personalized image.  If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated



To get names on the beach chairs, just ask the DISigner who made the image to add them for you.  

For the image you posted about and any  others you want, keep in mind that some DISigners make blanks that you can customize yourself using a paint program, others prefer that you ask and then they will add the names for you.



KarlaG4Kids said:


> I'm still struggling.  I have used the download from photobucket and the images are still stretching out sideways and are distorted.  One is good, but the others won't download correctly.  Help please!


Are you still having trouble with downloading?  If so, which images are causing the issue?


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


> All for now.  Good night!



THANKS for the ticket !
I might have made a mistake in my earlier request. I had asked for fill in names and I guess you might not do those , so the mickey heads will be fine . This was for :

 Carolyn....Princesses incl Ariel
 Theo ...... Villians
 Gavin...... Villians
 Nate....... Pooh & friends
 Liam...... Seseme Street ( OR Pooh & friends )
 All on the DREAM

 Sorry for the confusion. I appreciate your time & talent ! 
Gina


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> I made one each for the 14 and 15 night itinerary.  Which did you need?  Hope you got some well deserved rest.



I'm doing the Inaugural one 15 night one April 29-May 14,2012.  Finally took down all the Christmas stuff this past weekend.  We just haven't been home.
Thanks again.  I will post it on the thread as well because I know a couple were asking.  Gotta get lunches made.


----------



## vgrandy

Millie- 

would you please create for me:

Harry Potter Hat: Olivia

Alaska Bear: Aug 2013


Thanks so much!

Victoria


----------



## MoranClan

Thank you Cruisecrasher and Milliepie.  I know our cruise is almost a year away, this is just one less thing off the list.


----------



## reigle4

Onkel Hans said:


> To get names on the beach chairs, just ask the DISigner who made the image to add them for you.
> 
> For the image you posted about and any  others you want, keep in mind that some DISigners make blanks that you can customize yourself using a paint program, others prefer that you ask and then they will add the names for you.
> 
> 
> Are you still having trouble with downloading?  If so, which images are causing the issue?



I have no idea who designed this one but If I could get this picture with the words Crusin the Dream Dec. 2nd 2012 and then get the names Rick, Melinda and Jade on one of them and then on the second one have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay on the chairs on that one.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you so much.


----------



## reigle4

I have no idea who designed this one but If I could get this picture with the words Crusin the Dream Dec. 2nd 2012 and then get the names Rick, Melinda and Jade on one of them and then on the second one have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay on the chairs on that one. I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much.






















I have no idea who designed this one but If I could get this picture with the words Crusin the Dream Dec. 2nd 2012 and then get the names Rick, Melinda and Jade on one of them and then on the second one have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay on the chairs on that one.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you so much. If it would not be too much trouble then get portholes with tinkerbell sitting in them for each of the above names.  I greatly appreciate your talent and your help.


----------



## Pappert

Here you go.  



[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Cruisecrasher, can you please make me 3 mickey heads for our May cruise:
1) Rapunzel mickey head with Nicole on it
2) Pooh mickey head with Lenora on it
3) Philadelphia Phillies mickey head with Michael on it

Thank you so much!


----------



## Chilly

Milliesky please could you add our dates and ports to this picture:

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/AlaskaDCL.jpg

21st May to 28th May - Vancouver, Tracy Arm, Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan, Seattle.

And our names to this one:

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/MickeyMinniepolarbears.jpg

Claire & Mike

Also could I have a Mickey head with a map in it please of the Alsaka cruise? Do I need to provide the map? I couldn't work out how to copy it. Its this one just with Seattle added!

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/Alaskaitinerarymh.png

And can I have this one with our dates in the left ear instead of the USA flag?

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/amukflagmh.jpg

Also this one with a name in each ear?

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Flag and Camouflage Mickey Heads/Ukflagmh.png


Did I ask for too many, I just like them all! No rush don't go for 3 months yet.


Ooops they were a bit big sorry, i'll change it.


OMG can I have one more? This one but our date:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/rXc3fAKB/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html

Sorry to ask for so many i'm just so excited. If its too many just pick which ever ones you want to do.


----------



## BrennaM

Cruisecrasher I absolutely love your mickey heads with the names.  Is it at all possible you could do some up for me?

The run down would be 

Dan = Donald Duck
Brenna = Pirate Minnie
Danielle = Chip & Dale (Dale if you can only use 1)
Alyssa = Belle  (Tink as well to see which she preferred)

If you could do these I would be forever grateful!  This is the first time for me making a request like this, so I hope I did it right.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

cruisecrasher said:


>



Lorelei,

Thanks so much!!  It's perfect!!

Laurie


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


>




Could you please make one of the standard St Maarten/St Thomas Eastern itinerary Fantasy with June 15-22 2013 for our meet thread. Thanks much


----------



## Yunchman

Millie-


Harry Potter hat-Mary
Harry potter hat- Stacy





cruisecrasher-

Mickey head fireworks and ship....can I get one ear with Disney Magic logo and other ear to say February 4-11, 2012

TIA!!!


----------



## milliepie

mommyof3boyz said:


> Milliepie - If at all possible can i please get "the beach chairs" for the Dream Feb 9-12, 2012
> 1st Wayne, Monica, Jeremy, Cameron & Chance
> 2nd Jason, Heather, Noah & Max
> 
> i know its asking alot but if you have any extra time i would love to get a port hole with the kids names any character will do i will put their ages if that helps any.  I feel terrible, we usually have our door all decorated and i have not started on anything!
> Jeremy -14yrs
> Cameron - 13yrs
> Chance- 11yrs (will be his birthday during the cruise)
> Max - 11 yrs
> Noah - 13 yrs
> 
> Thanks so much!!  You helped on our last cruise & everyone loved our doors!!!



Finally got a chance to upload these.


----------



## rosermama

milliepie said:


>



Thank you it is much appreciated


----------



## luvfyrwrx

*Milliepie*

Thank you for the Sharks mickey head. It's perfect!


----------



## berlys

milliepie said:


> I can help you.  What are the names?



Thanks so much for offering to help!  Our information is back in post #2363.  Thanks again!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> SO GREAT!
> That's just what I wanted!
> THANKS for taking time in your day to spread the DISney joy!



Good Morning DISsers!
Milliepie, thanks again for these super DISigns!
If you can, my DS 15 would like a tweak on the colored (second) DISign, to read BUCCANNEERS on the bottom without the !,  instead of PIRATES!. He's a fan of the Tampa Bay Buccanneers, apparently - what do I know??!

Sorry for the small change, 
Personally, I'm using the Pirates! one!
Thanks, as always


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Good Morning DISsers!
> Milliepie, thanks again for these super DISigns!
> If you can, my DS 15 would like a tweak on the colored (second) DISign, to read BUCCANNEERS on the bottom without the !,  instead of PIRATES!. He's a fan of the Tampa Bay Buccanneers, apparently - what do I know??!
> 
> Sorry for the small change,
> Personally, I'm using the Pirates! one!
> Thanks, as always





milliepie said:


> A couple of different ways for you.



Just so you have the DISigns handy...
(BTW I love the font you chose for "pirates" on the antique color one!)


----------



## teach819

Cruisecrasher, I love your Mickey Ears and was finally able to look through your images.  When you have the time, could you please make me the following Mickey Ears?  Thanks so much in advance.  You guys are awesome!

Tinkerbell with green background - Tiffany
Mickey - David
Belle - Tanya
Cars 2 logo - Ryan

Not sure if these are possible:
Iago (from Aladdin) - James
Chip-n-Dale - Kathy
Orville the albatross (from The Rescuers, old school I know!)- Bruce
If you can't do Orville, then Chip-n-Dale for Bruce instead.

One last one, a romantic/wedding Mickey & Minnie with something to honor Bruce & Kathy's 40th Anniversary.

Thank you!


----------



## Chief71

milliepie said:


> Finally got a chance to upload these.





I've been searching everywhere trying to get the beach chairs made up for our 1st cruise.

Can you make up
1st - Nick, Allison, Victoria & Olivia
2nd - Jason, Kate, Abbey & Sean

They are both for the Fantasy April 7 - 14 2012


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Hope this is good for you.



THANK YOU THANK YOU this is wonderfull have a magical day


----------



## reigle4

http://www.4shared.com/photo/BWUlqdyW/3deckccwonder726.html.

Is it possible for whomever created this one to make one that says Dream instead of the Wonder and the names on the chairs say Ricahrd, Jenny and Kay on them and then another just the same but the names on the charis as Rick, Melinda and Jade


----------



## reigle4

Is there anyway I can get 2 designs of the one with the mickey and goofy clouds and the ship in the background.  I need the names on the chairs on one of them to have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay and on the other one Rick, Melinda and Jade.  The name of the ship is the Disney Dream and the Date Dec 2012.  Thank you in advance


----------



## reigle4

milliepie said:


> Hope this is good for you.



I have posted this before so please excuse if this is repeated but I am not sure if this is where to put it so you will see it.  Is there anyway I can get 2 designs of the one with the mickey and goofy clouds and the ship in the background.  I need the names on the chairs on one of them to have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay and on the other one Rick, Melinda and Jade.  The name of the ship is the Disney Dream and the Date Dec 2012.  Thank you in advance.  your designs are amazing and I know my granddaughter will be soooo surprised


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Millie -
I've missed seeing your work - looks like you a back for a it...can I request some items, whenver you get a chance - there a few....thanks so much!!!

Can I get the hats below with 
Bob
Stacey
Emma
Barb

then the map head like below with the dates 8/18 - 8/25


What happens on the Fantasy stays on the Fantasy - any charc you want.

Fantasy 2012 Boat with  the mickey and goofy clouls and chairs - barb - Daisy - Bob-goofy - stacy as Tink and Emma as Toy stories Jessie or if not the Ariel.

Stich on the sand with the surf boards Bob, Stacey and Emma (any boards) with the Fantsy 2012

Stich with one board to say Barb

Last one - Can you do a Mickey and Minnie on outside of a mickey head with them wearing a Phillies Hat and holding bats - I think you did something like this with the Beast and belle for another team


Thanks so much!!!






milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## Chief71

Milli - Can you make us the beach chairs with the following please.

Both are the Fantasy April 7 - 14

1st - Nick, Allison, Victoria & Olivia
2nd - Kate, Jason, Abby & Sean

If you can make any porthole ones for the kids with any Character's that would be woulderfull.

Thank You so much in advance!!


----------



## sauerkraut

Blueyes87 said:


> How's this?



I just wanted to let you know that I made up spa goodie boxes for my friends and used this as a 'tag'.   They thought they were FANTASTIC!!! and were chuckling for the evening as we were sipping wine and gabbing.  

THANKS!!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

milliepie said:


> Finally got a chance to upload these.




milliepie

Can I get a some portholes when you have a chance?

The ones I'd like are:
Captain Mickey with Brian
Goofy with Andrew
Donald Duck with Joe
Minnie (in cruisewear if possible) with Laurie
Tink with Carrie


Lorelei,

Do you have the Mickey head with Sarabi and Simba?  Can you do that one with the name Sarabi's Cubs?  Thanks!

Thanks so much!!
Laurie


----------



## castmeaway

Help please!

I can't find a magnet design to use for a Castaway Cay wedding.  We have 14 staterooms and would like to put a magnet on each door incorporating the island themed wedding on the Fanatsy.  Can you point me in the right direction or design something for this, the wedding isn't until September.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## mommyof3boyz

Chief71 said:


> I've been searching everywhere trying to get the beach chairs made up for our 1st cruise.
> 
> Can you make up
> 1st - Nick, Allison, Victoria & Olivia
> 2nd - Jason, Kate, Abbey & Sean
> 
> They are both for the Fantasy April 7 - 14 2012
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Your the best!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## milliepie

berlys said:


> Thanks!!  All our info is in post #2363.  I really appreciate it!



Got it,  here you go.  











KarlaG4Kids said:


> I would LOVE to request some designs from all of you wonderful designers.  Thank you so much for all you to do make everyone's trips extra magical.  We are so excited to share your wonderful designs via our cabin doors!  If I could please request:
> 
> from Milliepie:
> I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!
> 
> Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
> Porthole with Donald  Cameron
> 
> Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!



You're so kind.  Thank you.  
I have a few Pirate Mickey heads, so let me know if there was one that you had in mind.  












Yunchman said:


> Hello Dis-igners!
> 
> I looking to get a date magnet made for my next cruise. I was hoping to get something like a DCL lifesaver with this info on it: February 4th-11th 2012 Disney MAGIC with DCL logo and possibly a Captain Mickey in the center? Anything you can come up with will be great! TIA!



Here is what I have.  Hope it's not too late.  








tink said:


> Could I possibly have these disigns personalised please?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/rtRwjsQE/Pirateprincessmh.html
> 
> with the name Lynn
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/nB4540Zh/pirate_princess_ariel_mh.html
> 
> with the name Siobhan
> 
> and this one
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Wy6J2eVk/Pirateheadbandmh2.html
> 
> with Mark
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing your talent with all of us!


----------



## milliepie

Barb0829 said:


> Hi Milliepie-
> My 10 year old daughter and i just spent almost an hour looking through all of your designs.  we were both so impressed w your work.
> We are taking our first disney cruise in may.  It will be the 4 of us, my sister and her family and our parents.
> Sarah has done alot of research and has decided that she wants to surprise everyone w magnets for their doors.  We wanted to see if you had time to make 3 of the mangnets w the beach chairs and the cruise ship in the background w the character clouds
> 
> Disney Dream 2012- Bill, Barbara, Sarah, Matthew
> Disney Dream 2012- Bryan, Debbie, Sami, Max, Carly (Carly will be only 8 months)
> Disney Dream 2012- Bill, Linda
> 
> And if it is not too much trouble could we request 5 seperate Mickey heads w each of the kids names on it
> Matthew- do you have a Philadelphia Phillies one; if not we like the baseball head
> Max- also Phillies or base ball head
> Sarah-tiedyemh3 (tie died MH)
> Sami- tiedyemh3 (tie died MH)
> Carly- dis green tink mh (tinkerbelle MH)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!  Sarah and I both appreciate your generousity.



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

ohsoblessed said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> OH MY!!! Your designes are wonderful.  I have been looking for over a week and want to ask  if you can personalize some things for our first Disney cruise on the Dream this March?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9S/mm_magic_beach_chairs.html
> Can you do this one with Dream instead of Magic?  I love how you have done 2012 with Mickey ears.  If possible can you add The Farmers under the year with Mimi and Grandpa.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/SPdv5yP-/mmdd_magic_beach_chairs.html
> Please change to Dream and add Farmer Family under the year with Bryan, Julie, Caleb and Sarah.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OzZMq2pH/pirateheadbandmickeyasjackmh.html
> Can you do three with Bryan, Caleb and Grandpa?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Wdu-kvSq/pirateminniemh2.html
> Can you do three with Julie, Sarah and Mimi?
> 
> I have downloaded a few of your designes and when I print the color is not as bright and vivid.  Can you tell me if I am doing something wrong?
> 
> I want to surprise my grandbabies with these door magnets and let them decorated their cabin door.  Grandpa and I are in the next cabin to theirs.  We all are so excited about this trip.  We are going to WDW right after our cruise for a few more days.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Sheila



Not sure why the colors are not the same.  It could be anything.  Maybe it is the setting that you have on the printer?  I'm sorry, I really wish I could be more help.


----------



## BrennaM

Millipie,

I love this...





Is it possible to have this made with just... 

The Mount Family

Written on it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Milliepie, I love your chair designs!! Could you make one for my family, The Fazzio Family.  We'll be on the Dream in May 2012.  Our names are Michael, Lenora, and Nicole for the chairs.  If you could also do a Phillies Mickey head like the one above but with Michael on it, that would be awesome.  Thanks so much!


----------



## ohsoblessed

Milliepie,

Thank you so much.  I am thrilled with all of them.  You are so sweet to do this for us.  I plan on surprising my Grandbabies with these when we board the Dream.  I figured out it must be my printer at home, printed them out at work and they look wonderful.

Thanks again,
Sheila


----------



## ohsoblessed

Milliepie,

Would it be better to print out on magnetic copy paper or laminate them and glue magnets on back?

Thanks again,
Sheila


----------



## berlys

milliepie said:


> Got it,  here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> I just read your blog,I want to say thank you to your hubby for his service. I was just wondering could you do a Army Mickey or donald Duck My DBF served in army and he likes the duck. If you could also do one for my sister sandy who also served>(she passed away in 2010) I was thinking about proud to have served Thank you so much for doing this for us cruisers and you are talented



Much appreciated.  

Here is what I have for Donald.  I drew an Army Minnie for you for your sister.  My condolences.


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> THANKS for the ticket !
> I might have made a mistake in my earlier request. I had asked for fill in names and I guess you might not do those , so the mickey heads will be fine . This was for :
> 
> Carolyn....Princesses incl Ariel
> Theo ...... Villians
> Gavin...... Villians
> Nate....... Pooh & friends
> Liam...... Seseme Street ( OR Pooh & friends )
> All on the DREAM
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I appreciate your time & talent !
> Gina


----------



## DisneyDee27

You all are making beautiful DISigns, keep up the good work.
Dee


----------



## milliepie

ohsoblessed said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would it be better to print out on magnetic copy paper or laminate them and glue magnets on back?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sheila



I found it better, for me, to print out on cardstock, laminate and add magnets to the back.  I heard magnet paper can roll up on the ends, and I don't think you can laminate it either.  Not 100% sure though because I never did it that way.  I guess it would be easier to print on magnet paper though since it is just one step you have to take.


----------



## rosermama

cruisecrasher said:


>



Can you please do this one for me with the name Winter on it?

Thanks


----------



## ohsoblessed

milliepie said:


> I found it better, for me, to print out on cardstock, laminate and add magnets to the back.  I heard magnet paper can roll up on the ends, and I don't think you can laminate it either.  Not 100% sure though because I never did it that way.  I guess it would be easier to print on magnet paper though since it is just one step you have to take.



Thanks Milliepie, I think I will laminate them.

Sheila


----------



## Barb0829

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.



milliepie,

sarah and i can not thank you enough!!!    we love all of the designs. you are so nice to spend your time doing this. our family with be surprised when we get on the dream in may and see the magnets.  i just hope we can hold off that long and not tell.  
again thank you!!!


----------



## devonsmommy

Hi Millie!
I LOVE your work!

Can you please make a beach chairs design for me?

Magic, 2012
Erik, Devon (girl), Kinsey (girl), Taryn (girl)

Thank you!


----------



## EnchantedTikiGal

I'm so thrilled to have photoshop again! I put a lot of time into this and wanted to show you guys because it stinking cracks me up. You gotta be gamer or at least know one to get it, but it's funny if you do! 






and for my other kiddo who's into ponies


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


>



CRUISECRASHER ..THANKS for the designs...love your work. 
If it's not too much trouble could I please have 4 more...

Aunt Elaine.....Pooh head
Jimmy.......... Phillies
Nate.............Toy Story
Gavin...........Star Wars 

 Thanks, I appreciate your time !


----------



## kid-at-heart

So many wonderful creations.  I am a bit confused though as to the proper protocol here though.  If we see something we like, do we ask for permission to copy it for our personal use?  Or do we just copy without asking?  Or do we ask if another similar design can be created?  I would not like to unintentionally steal someone's design.

Thanks,
kate


----------



## milliepie

markuehl said:


> Hi sorry to be a bother but can someone please make a white sox mickey head with danny and chicago and i saw a really sweet minnie and mickey holding hands in beach chairs with ray and maryann on it thank you thank you!!!!!



The beach chair one is a former DIS member's design.  He is still designing for free on his own.  If you check out my blog I have links to all of my designs.  You can find what you need there.  








ge0rgette2 said:


> Don't want to be a pest or anything...
> 
> NYC to Bahamas  .. Globe mickey head?
> 
> otherwise, a bouy with NYC to Bahamas - Disney Magic - May 25, 2012-June 2, 2012
> 
> Thanks!



Please be patient with me.  I am a full-time student, mommy and military wife.  Sometimes I have an hour or so to kill and I get what I can done in that time.  Sometimes I won't show up for a few days.  When I have to create something new it takes longer.  I wish I could address everyone here personally, but please know that I try to get everyone something when I can and I do appreciate all of the thanks and I hope each and every one of you have a fantastic vacation!


----------



## milliepie

kid-at-heart said:


> So many wonderful creations.  I am a bit confused though as to the proper protocol here though.  If we see something we like, do we ask for permission to copy it for our personal use?  Or do we just copy without asking?  Or do we ask if another similar design can be created?  I would not like to unintentionally steal someone's design.
> 
> Thanks,
> kate



For me, I don't mind if you use any blanks that I have for personal use.  All I ask is for a little nod if you share with anyone and not to alter it drastically.  I work hard on a lot of them and hate to see them butchered.  Most designers won't provide blanks for good reason.  If you want a similar design it is best to ask the original desinger if they are still designing.  If it's already been made, why do it again right?  If not, I'm sure a re-creation or similar design can be done.


----------



## milliepie

EnchantedTikiGal said:


> I'm so thrilled to have photoshop again! I put a lot of time into this and wanted to show you guys because it stinking cracks me up. You gotta be gamer or at least know one to get it, but it's funny if you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for my other kiddo who's into ponies



Nice!  My son just got Skyrim and he won't stop playing it, he would appreciate that one.


----------



## milliepie

DisSarahK said:


> Thank you so much to both of you for the Pooh face Mickey heads.  They're both adorable!  My little guy is going to be thrilled!!
> 
> Milliepie,  I can post the list of ports for the Seattle-Alaska cruise, is that what you mean?  I don't know how to take a screen shot of the map from DCL though.  I'm sorry.



I found it.


----------



## milliepie

Nicoledee44 said:


> Yes Milliepie you designed for us for last May!  Thanks again.
> Can I also resques Mickey Text with:
> Jordan
> Sariah
> Nicole
> Jason
> The De Roché Family



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> I'm doing the Inaugural one 15 night one April 29-May 14,2012.  Finally took down all the Christmas stuff this past weekend.  We just haven't been home.
> Thanks again.  I will post it on the thread as well because I know a couple were asking.  Gotta get lunches made.



Here are both.  Let me know if you want me to add the dates to it, I wasn't sure.


----------



## milliepie

vgrandy said:


> Millie-
> 
> would you please create for me:
> 
> Harry Potter Hat: Olivia
> 
> Alaska Bear: Aug 2013
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Victoria



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

reigle4 said:


> I have no idea who designed this one but If I could get this picture with the words Crusin the Dream Dec. 2nd 2012 and then get the names Rick, Melinda and Jade on one of them and then on the second one have the names Richard, Jenny and Kay on the chairs on that one.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you so much. If it would not be too much trouble then get portholes with tinkerbell sitting in them for each of the above names.  I greatly appreciate your talent and your help.



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

Chilly said:


> Milliesky please could you add our dates and ports to this picture:
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/AlaskaDCL.jpg
> 
> 21st May to 28th May - Vancouver, Tracy Arm, Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan, Seattle.
> 
> And our names to this one:
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/MickeyMinniepolarbears.jpg
> 
> Claire & Mike
> 
> Also could I have a Mickey head with a map in it please of the Alsaka cruise? Do I need to provide the map? I couldn't work out how to copy it. Its this one just with Seattle added!
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/Alaskaitinerarymh.png
> 
> And can I have this one with our dates in the left ear instead of the USA flag?
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/amukflagmh.jpg
> 
> Also this one with a name in each ear?
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Flag and Camouflage Mickey Heads/Ukflagmh.png
> 
> 
> Did I ask for too many, I just like them all! No rush don't go for 3 months yet.
> 
> 
> Ooops they were a bit big sorry, i'll change it.
> 
> 
> OMG can I have one more? This one but our date:
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/rXc3fAKB/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html
> 
> Sorry to ask for so many i'm just so excited. If its too many just pick which ever ones you want to do.



Here you go.


----------



## DisneyDee27

May I please request 4 of your Mickey silhouettes? With the country flags of Spain, Turkey, Greece, and Malta...I'm going to use your French and Italian Mickeys for the 12-night med cruise. 
Thanks
Dee


----------



## kid-at-heart

milliepie said:


> For me, I don't mind if you use any blanks that I have for personal use.  All I ask is for a little nod if you share with anyone and not to alter it drastically.  I work hard on a lot of them and hate to see them butchered.  Most designers won't provide blanks for good reason.  If you want a similar design it is best to ask the original desinger if they are still designing.  If it's already been made, why do it again right?  If not, I'm sure a re-creation or similar design can be done.



Thank you!  You are truly a generous person to spread so much pixie-dust to the dis world. 

I promise if I ever use any of your designs I will be sure and give you credit.

kate


----------



## ge0rgette2

milliepie said:


> Please be patient with me.  I am a full-time student, mommy and military wife.  Sometimes I have an hour or so to kill and I get what I can done in that time.  Sometimes I won't show up for a few days.  When I have to create something new it takes longer.  I wish I could address everyone here personally, but please know that I try to get everyone something when I can and I do appreciate all of the thanks and I hope each and every one of you have a fantastic vacation!



Thanks!! I know that's why I said sorry to pester you!  

I was in no rush, just didn't wanna seem like a pain in the butt, asking for too many things.. I APPRECIATE everything you do and I know others have lives too!  

Believe me, I understand  

xoxoox


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*milliepie*
What program do you use?
Thanks


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*FYI Everyone:*

I picked up this laminator at Costco today for $19.99.
http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Cows-Laminator-Assorted-3016c/dp/B005FVNH68/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
It comes with 100 hot laminating pocket - (40) 8.5"x11", (30) 4"x6", (30) 3"x5").
The reviews look good so I am going to give it a try 
Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## vgrandy

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you very much!

Victoria


----------



## cruisecrasher

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Cruisecrasher, can you please make me 3 mickey heads for our May cruise:
> 1) Rapunzel mickey head with Nicole on it
> 2) Pooh mickey head with Lenora on it
> 3) Philadelphia Phillies mickey head with Michael on it
> 
> Thank you so much!










The DIS has been hating me recently, so I'm trying to get to requests but it's not easy to either retrieve requests or post responses.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



I'm not going to Alaska, but I kind of wish I was because the one with the Polar Bears is SO STINKIN CUTE!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Dan = Donald Duck
Brenna = Pirate Minnie
Danielle = Chip & Dale (Dale if you can only use 1)
Alyssa = Belle (Tink as well to see which she preferred)
***
cruisecrasher-

Mickey head fireworks and ship....can I get one ear with Disney Magic logo and other ear to say February 4-11, 2012
***

Tinkerbell with green background - Tiffany
Mickey - David
Belle - Tanya
Cars 2 logo - Ryan

Not sure if these are possible:
Iago (from Aladdin) - James
Chip-n-Dale - Kathy
Orville the albatross (from The Rescuers, old school I know!)- Bruce
If you can't do Orville, then Chip-n-Dale for Bruce instead.

One last one, a romantic/wedding Mickey & Minnie with something to honor Bruce & Kathy's 40th Anniversary.

Thank you! 
***
Lorelei,

Do you have the Mickey head with Sarabi and Simba? Can you do that one with the name Sarabi's Cubs? Thanks!
<<<I don't have this one...

Thanks so much!!
Laurie 
***

So I got all of the above requests the other day and here's my contribution-







































And as for the Sarabi and Simba, I don't know as I have that...


----------



## BrennaM

Thank you so much Cruisecrasher.  I LOVE them all and my girls are thrilled!  They will awesome on our doors.


----------



## Deirdres

These are fabulous!! Too many pages to look at all of them, but until i do, would you be so generous and create the mexican sombrero for the members of my family?

Bob
Deirdre
Zach
Trevor
Meaghan

Thank you so much in advance. I am so grateful.


----------



## cruisecrasher

castmeaway said:


> Help please!
> 
> I can't find a magnet design to use for a Castaway Cay wedding.  We have 14 staterooms and would like to put a magnet on each door incorporating the island themed wedding on the Fanatsy.  Can you point me in the right direction or design something for this, the wedding isn't until September.  Thank you so much!!



http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/CruiseCrasher DISigns/Wedding/


----------



## cruisecrasher

rosermama said:


> Can you please do this one for me with the name Winter on it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rosermama

Thank you for the Mickey Head Cruisecrasher.

But I told you the wrong way to spell Winter-- agh this is my DD friend who is traveling with us 

Can you correct the spelling totally my fault- Wynter

I am super sorry


----------



## BrennaM

I made this for our pirate night.


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

Milliepie-
If you are around and have the time, could I get one of the Mickey Head Itinerary magnets?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/slt4CvRr/Western_Oct30_mh.html
Disney Fantasy Eastern
May 19-26, 2012
St. Maarten, St. Thomas, St. John, Castaway Cay

Thanks so much!


----------



## scrapycruiser

BrennaM said:


> I made this for our pirate night.



How cool !!
I would love one of these for Bruce & Gina !

No date so we can use it on other Disney cruises !


----------



## teach819

Cruisecrasher!  Those Mickey heads are amazing!  Thank you so much!!  My dad is going to be surprised by the Orville character (I had asked everyone who their favorite Disney character was but didn't tell them why).  And I am absolutely in love with that Classic Mickey and Minnie for their anniversary.  I can't thank you enough, they are going to love these!!   I'm so excited right now


----------



## BrennaM

Scrapycruiser,

Here you go.  If you had a particular pirate name in mind just let me know, I can change it.


----------



## tink too

milliepie said:


>



Thank you - these are awesome!


----------



## MrsScooby

BrennaM said:


> I made this for our pirate night.



Wow, love this one too

Can I get it with: Laurie, Darren, Andrew and Kelly

No date or ship name so I can reuse.

Thanks so much


----------



## BrennaM

MrsScooby,

Once again if you don't like the pirate names let me know what you would like and I'll fix em.  







I also made a generic DISer one for anyone that would like it.


----------



## MrsScooby

BrennaM said:


> MrsScooby,
> 
> Once again if you don't like the pirate names let me know what you would like and I'll fix em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a generic DISer one for anyone that would like it.



Very cool

Thanks so much 

I did like the original pirate names you had a little bit better though.

The Dreaded Pirate Laurie
Darren the Scurvy Seadog
The Brutally Evil Andrew
Kelly the Keelhauler


I know both my kids would like to be "brutally evil" but Andrew gets first dibs cause he's older and "Kelly the Keelhauler" sounds better anyway

Thanks again


----------



## BrennaM

> I did like the original pirate names you had a little bit better though.
> 
> The Dreaded Pirate Laurie
> Darren the Scurvy Seadog
> The Brutally Evil Andrew
> Kelly the Keelhauler



MrsScooby,

Ask and ye shall receive.  heheh All fixed for you.


----------



## DsnysGr8t

Brenna these are GREAT!  PLEASE make us one, we are not picky at all with whatever clever pirate names you come up with (only adults in our cabin )

Michael
Lisa
Samantha
Nicolette

Thank YOU so much!  I wish I had one ounce of your creativity!

Lisa


----------



## MrsScooby

BrennaM said:


> MrsScooby,
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive.  heheh All fixed for you.



Awsome
Thanks so much


----------



## BrennaM

> Brenna these are GREAT! PLEASE make us one, we are not picky at all with whatever clever pirate names you come up with (only adults in our cabin )
> 
> Michael
> Lisa
> Samantha
> Nicolette



Here you go Lisa.  Don't hesitate to ask for any changes.


----------



## Docjason2

milliepie,

I would like to ask for a few personalized mickey heads if possible.  I was going to use a bunch of your regular ones, but thought a few personalized ones for the kids would be great.  If you can:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/mHrA4J65/Magic_Eastern_oct23-30_mh.html
With Disney Fantasy and June 16-22

http://www.4shared.com/photo/409HOpf4/PiratemickeyMH.html
One with the name Alex and one with the name Jake

http://www.4shared.com/photo/5QWYuCjd/Pirateminniemh23.html
One with the name Lizzie

I appreciate all your time and effort.  Thank you.


----------



## Patrickprincess

BrennaM said:


> Scrapycruiser,
> 
> Here you go.  If you had a particular pirate name in mind just let me know, I can change it.


I hope that it get this posted to the right dissigner i love this and was hopping you could make me one only with captian Mashelle looking for a pirate crew Fantasy 2012 thanks


----------



## MrsScooby

Hey a bunch of us were hoping for a magnet for the "Grand Slam Club", for those  that have cruised on all four DCL ships.

My DH and I were saying we'd like one that has a baseball diamond where the bases are labeled with the name of the ship you cruised on (and in the order you cruised on them).
So for us that would be Wonder on first base, Magic on second base, Dream of third base and Fantasy on home plate.

And a disney character (Mickey or another favorite) in a baseball uniform at the plate 
OR can even put the characters that are on each of the ships on each base as well (i.e. Dumbo/Timothy at home plate, etc?)

Labeled "Member of the Grand Slam Club" with family name (ours is the Schuberg Family)

So if any of you designers out there have any ideas or clip art that would work for this or even want to try and put something together, we'd really appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## DsnysGr8t

It's perfect!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## BrennaM

Patrickprincess,

I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Texasmomof3

Has anyone seen a L.A. Dodgers mickey head?  I'm looking for one to put my nephew Justin's name on? And a tiger print mickey head with a tiara for my niece Priscilla?  Thanks!!


----------



## Deirdres

Post #1927
Ok so i've been lurking for sometime and decided to work on some designs for my upcoming cruise.  Here goes...



I know our cruise is not actually on Easter, it's close enough right?    I do think it is spring break.  So it works for me.  I did a different version of this one where the chicks are dressed as mickey minnie and pluto instead.  

I also made this one...Mexico or bust for us!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I love this mickey head for "DISNEY Break", it is so creative.
Do you think i could have a copy of it but one week earlier (March 18-25)?
I would appreciate it so much.


----------



## sparklechicks

BrennaM said:


> Scrapycruiser,
> 
> Here you go.  If you had a particular pirate name in mind just let me know, I can change it.



This is awesome!!!  Can I please beg for one as well?  Disney Fantasy - Western Caribbean 
James - DH
Stacey - me 
and then the kiddies...
Max - DS
Maddie - DD
Mia - DD

Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> CRUISECRASHER ..THANKS for the designs...love your work.
> If it's not too much trouble could I please have 4 more...
> 
> Aunt Elaine.....Pooh head
> Jimmy.......... Phillies
> Nate.............Toy Story
> Gavin...........Star Wars
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate your time !













I don't have anything for the Phillies~
Sorry!


----------



## cruisecrasher

rosermama said:


> Thank you for the Mickey Head Cruisecrasher.
> 
> But I told you the wrong way to spell Winter-- agh this is my DD friend who is traveling with us
> 
> Can you correct the spelling totally my fault- Wynter
> 
> I am super sorry






No biggie!  At least it wasn't your kid, that'd be embarassing!


----------



## Patrickprincess

cruisecrasher said:


> No biggie!  At least it wasn't your kid, that'd be embarassing!



This is verry nice and could you make this for me with Mashelle  Disney Fantasy Birthday 2012.  Thanks so much


----------



## cruisecrasher

Patrickprincess said:


> This is verry nice and could you make this for me with Mashelle  Disney Fantasy Birthday 2012.  Thanks so much


----------



## WDW Princess 71

cruisecrasher said:


> The DIS has been hating me recently, so I'm trying to get to requests but it's not easy to either retrieve requests or post responses.


Thanks so much cruisecrasher, these look great!!! Can't wait to put on the door next week on the Dream, much appreciated!


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


> I don't have anything for the Phillies~
> Sorry!



I am so sorry , I meant to request the Toy Story Mickey head for Theo !
Please forgive me. I know you are doing this from the kindness of your heart and I'm sorry to make this mistake.
Also, does Milliepie do the sports mickey heads , I was wanting to get one for Jimmy , the Philadelphia Phillies.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

scrapycruiser said:


> Also, does Milliepie do the sports mickey heads , I was wanting to get one for Jimmy , the Philadelphia Phillies.



Milliepie does do sports mickey heads, she had a Phillies one a few pages back for someone.  I also requested a Phillies one for my dad from her.  I hate baseball tremendously but my dad loves it and the Phillies so he will love this and being on a Mickey head makes it more tolerable for me to look at lol.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could you please do a Philadelphia Phillies Mickey head for Jimmy saying Graduation Celebration , June 20, 2012
Thanks !!


----------



## Blueyes87

Deirdres said:


> I love this mickey head for "DISNEY Break", it is so creative.
> Do you think i could have a copy of it but one week earlier (March 18-25)?
> I would appreciate it so much.



I hope you don't mind I changed Mickey and pluto.  If you liked the other ones better just let me know and I can change them back


----------



## Blueyes87

Texasmomof3 said:


> Has anyone seen a L.A. Dodgers mickey head?  I'm looking for one to put my nephew Justin's name on? And a tiger print mickey head with a tiara for my niece Priscilla?  Thanks!!



My DBF has been bugging me to make him a dodger mickey head for our cruise since I started making magnets and I've been fighting him to do it  Maybe I should just do one now...I'll post what I come up with once I'm done if you don't find one


----------



## Deirdres

Blueyes87 said:


> I hope you don't mind I changed Mickey and pluto.  If you liked the other ones better just let me know and I can change them back



Thank you so much, it is perfect the way it is!!!


----------



## Lexa

milliepie,

When you get a chance can you add Disney Wonder and date of sailing ( April 29 - May 14 2012 ) to Hawaii to this image?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/62mPDr3g/hawaii_15_day_itinerary_mh.html

Thank you!


----------



## BrennaM

Sparklechicks,

Here you go.  Let me know if you want any name changes.


----------



## Blueyes87

Texasmomof3 said:


> Has anyone seen a L.A. Dodgers mickey head?  I'm looking for one to put my nephew Justin's name on? And a tiger print mickey head with a tiara for my niece Priscilla?  Thanks!!



Ok here are 2 different ones if you like them


----------



## sparklechicks

BrennaM said:


> Sparklechicks,
> 
> Here you go.  Let me know if you want any name changes.



It is beyond perfect!  So creative ...  

Many thanks!


----------



## LKFan

oops


----------



## LKFan

milliepie said:


> Are these what you had in mind?



Could you make one of these with:
Lion King characters and the name LAUREN
Toy Story characters and the name KENNY
Phineas and Ferb characters and the name RYAN
Once Upon a Time characters and the name DEBBY


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicoledee44

Thanks a million!



milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## annetria

I'm new here, but was wondering if I someone can help me get my door looking awesome.

Can I have this (The Pirate Mickey poster) with 5 names...Scott, Kaye, Alyssa, Madison & Michael?

Thank you so much. I love this thread!


----------



## annetria

Can anyone do a Mickey head Minnesota Vikings style? My DH would be so stoked (Scott). If so that would be so awesome!!!


----------



## Azraell

BrennaM

Could I please get one of your awesome pirate images with the names George and Angela? It is a really cool image, you did wonderful work on that.


----------



## Texasmomof3

Thank you so much!!  They are perfect!! Now which one to choose?  I was looking through your photos if you have time and the inclination could you do the pirate night with the skull/parrot with  Aguilar and Hughes on it?  Also the Belle mickey with the rose background with the name Marlene? All of your designs are amazing!!  Thanks again for the Dodgers mickey.  Not quite sure how my nephew is a Dodger fan being that he is from Texas  LOL.   I shouldn't say that since my son is a Yankee and Red Sox fan.


Blueyes87 said:


> Ok here are 2 different ones if you like them


----------



## rosermama

cruisecrasher said:


> No biggie!  At least it wasn't your kid, that'd be embarassing!



Thank you so much for the change in the name, you are right its a good thing it wasn't my kid- but I can't say much my husband still can't get her Bday right he is off by one day


----------



## milliepie

Im_A_Princess said:


> *milliepie*
> What program do you use?
> Thanks



I use PhotoImpact pro, but it's so old that I'm due for an upgrade soon and will most likely get photoshop.


----------



## Blueyes87

Texasmomof3 said:


> Thank you so much!!  They are perfect!! Now which one to choose?  I was looking through your photos if you have time and the inclination could you do the pirate night with the skull/parrot with  Aguilar and Hughes on it?  Also the Belle mickey with the rose background with the name Marlene? All of your designs are amazing!!  Thanks again for the Dodgers mickey.  Not quite sure how my nephew is a Dodger fan being that he is from Texas  LOL.   I shouldn't say that since my son is a Yankee and Red Sox fan.



 Too funny...DBF saw them and said He better get one of each  Hey we can never have too many Dodger fans (as I have been turned into a fan myself) As for your other requests  No problem I shall get to them after dinner, which I should be making now  lol And you want 2 different pirate ones right?


----------



## milliepie

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Could you please make one of the standard St Maarten/St Thomas Eastern itinerary Fantasy with June 15-22 2013 for our meet thread. Thanks much



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Yunchman said:


> Millie-
> 
> 
> Harry Potter hat-Mary
> Harry potter hat- Stacy
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## milliepie

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Good Morning DISsers!
> Milliepie, thanks again for these super DISigns!
> If you can, my DS 15 would like a tweak on the colored (second) DISign, to read BUCCANNEERS on the bottom without the !,  instead of PIRATES!. He's a fan of the Tampa Bay Buccanneers, apparently - what do I know??!
> 
> Sorry for the small change,
> Personally, I'm using the Pirates! one!
> Thanks, as always



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

Chief71 said:


> I've been searching everywhere trying to get the beach chairs made up for our 1st cruise.
> 
> Can you make up
> 1st - Nick, Allison, Victoria & Olivia
> 2nd - Jason, Kate, Abbey & Sean
> 
> They are both for the Fantasy April 7 - 14 2012
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Any time. 
Just saw the other request for the portholes, so I'm adding them here for you.


----------



## milliepie

reigle4 said:


> http://www.4shared.com/photo/BWUlqdyW/3deckccwonder726.html.
> 
> Is it possible for whomever created this one to make one that says Dream instead of the Wonder and the names on the chairs say Ricahrd, Jenny and Kay on them and then another just the same but the names on the charis as Rick, Melinda and Jade



Can't remember if I posted these yet.  Just in case...


----------



## BrennaM

Sparklechicks,

 I noticed an error in yours so I have uploaded a fix.  Spelled Caribbean wrong.  Sorry about that.  





Annetria,

If you wanted any changes done on the names just let me know.  






Azraell,

Same applies to you...just let me know if you wanted any name changes.


----------



## Blueyes87

Texasmomof3 said:


> Thank you so much!!  They are perfect!! Now which one to choose?  I was looking through your photos if you have time and the inclination could you do the pirate night with the skull/parrot with  Aguilar and Hughes on it?  Also the Belle mickey with the rose background with the name Marlene? All of your designs are amazing!!  Thanks again for the Dodgers mickey.  Not quite sure how my nephew is a Dodger fan being that he is from Texas  LOL.   I shouldn't say that since my son is a Yankee and Red Sox fan.





 

 

 

I think this is what you wanted


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Thanks SO very much!


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Here are both.  Let me know if you want me to add the dates to it, I wasn't sure.





Lexa said:


> milliepie,
> 
> When you get a chance can you add Disney Wonder and date of sailing ( April 29 - May 14 2012 ) to Hawaii to this image?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/62mPDr3g/hawaii_15_day_itinerary_mh.html
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Millie-

Have to come on while everyone is still sleeping-another crazy weekend.
Besides the date and the ship can you also add Inaugural Hawaii Sailing.

Thanks again!


----------



## burma

Hi Millie love your work. I know I saw your work somewhere if possible can you make a 2012 calendar thanks really appreciate 

Also unless I missed it I did not see a Disney Fantasy mickey head map for the April 14-21st southern caribe cruise have you done one?? 

burma


----------



## MoranClan

BrennaM said:


> Scrapycruiser,
> 
> Here you go.  If you had a particular pirate name in mind just let me know, I can change it.



This is awesome,

Can we get one made for us please?

Bob
Cindy
Jessie -- Daughter
Bobby Jr.

Thank You


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I get 2 deck chairs with 
Marguerite and Mort
First Disney Cruise

 Thanks for all your time & talents. BTW, what are you studying in school ?


----------



## BrennaM

MoranClan,

Let me know if you want any name changes.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



This looks Fantastic.  Thank You So Much


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

BrennaM
Could we request your pirate's aboard sign? With the names Stephen, Alison, Lucy (5)and Matthew (23month when we sail). We're on the Magic.

Thank you


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Millepie, could we request a set of 4 deck chairs, title to say 'Cruisin Disney Style' (if this is possible). With the names Stephen, Alison, Lucy and Matthew on. Thank you.


----------



## MoranClan

BrennaM said:


> MoranClan,
> 
> Let me know if you want any name changes.



I love it.  Can you change my Sons name to say something with Buccaneers?

THANK YOU


----------



## BrennaM

bibbidibobbidiboo07,

Here ya go.  Let me know if you want any name changes.  





Forgot the ship name so here is that version







MoranClan,

I hope this is a good fix for you.  Let me know.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Brennam Thank you we love it, love the wee scallywag! Suits him!!!!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Hi, Me Again! (Do you have a frequent flyer program?)
Is there an easy way to do this: I want to use the above design for a white t-shirt in addition to it's other planned uses, and wonder if you can do the exact same, but without the burned paper background. If that is too complicated, or doesn't fit with your artistic sense, then skip it...

Also, I thought I saw a Cruise Mickey Head for the NY-Halifax-Saint John - NY trip, but can't find it in your photobucket album. Can you tell me if you have one? THANKS! If so, I'd love one with the dates June 17 - June 22, 2012. 

The Herman Family says Thank You!


----------



## harmon54

Anyone have a blank Pirate minnie head that is in the mickey head that they would like to share.   Or if you have a design I just am looking for the piarte minnie and would like it to say a pirates life for me and maybe my name on it somewhere small- Jessica.
thanks


----------



## solfan68

cruisecrasher said:


> And as for the Sarabi and Simba, I don't know as I have that...



Cruisecrasher...

Amazing work. Any chance you could do the Classics with Dick and Lois ? We'll be sailing on the Dream this summer to celebrate my folks' fiftieth. Our first cruise, so we're excited all the way around !

Thanks !


----------



## reigle4

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.




Wow.  Thank you so much they are just perfect....You are soooo talented and thank you for your time.


----------



## cinderellabride2012

Hello Cruise Crasher
the ones you did with Moore, Trevino and Davenport family could you do two more

Roberts family and Maxwell family?
Thank you


----------



## Frebo5

Love the patriotic image! It woul be a great cover for a box of sparklers.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Millie -
> I've missed seeing your work - looks like you a back for a it...can I request some items, whenver you get a chance - there a few....thanks so much!!!
> 
> Can I get the hats below with
> Bob
> Stacey
> Emma
> Barb
> 
> then the map head like below with the dates 8/18 - 8/25
> 
> 
> What happens on the Fantasy stays on the Fantasy - any charc you want.
> 
> Fantasy 2012 Boat with  the mickey and goofy clouls and chairs - barb - Daisy - Bob-goofy - stacy as Tink and Emma as Toy stories Jessie or if not the Ariel.
> 
> Stich on the sand with the surf boards Bob, Stacey and Emma (any boards) with the Fantsy 2012
> 
> Stich with one board to say Barb
> 
> Last one - Can you do a Mickey and Minnie on outside of a mickey head with them wearing a Phillies Hat and holding bats - I think you did something like this with the Beast and belle for another team
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Pirate night is awesome!!

I'd love to make our Tee shirts with that!!! 

May 2012 MAGIC, not Wonder Maybe our Name -- Snoddy family? Schmaeling family? Palimere family?

Whatever you can do - or just blank... no names. I'll just ask for the date! 

PERFECTION!


----------



## milliepie

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> milliepie
> 
> Can I get a some portholes when you have a chance?
> 
> The ones I'd like are:
> Captain Mickey with Brian
> Goofy with Andrew
> Donald Duck with Joe
> Minnie (in cruisewear if possible) with Laurie
> Tink with Carrie
> 
> 
> Lorelei,
> 
> Do you have the Mickey head with Sarabi and Simba?  Can you do that one with the name Sarabi's Cubs?  Thanks!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Laurie



No problem. Added the last one too.


----------



## milliepie

BrennaM said:


> Millipie,
> 
> I love this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have this made with just...
> 
> The Mount Family
> 
> Written on it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You're welcome.


----------



## BrennaM

Ohhh Milliepie thank you thank you.  I love it.


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.



MILLIEPIE

Could I get the Phillies w/o minnie, just Mickey, and say Jimmy's Graduation Cruise !
 Thanks !!! 
GINA


----------



## Chief71

milliepie said:


> Any time.
> Just saw the other request for the portholes, so I'm adding them here for you.





**Millie I just noticed I spelled ABBY wrong, any chance you can change it.  The correct way is ABBY.

Thank You


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Milliepie,  I am so glad to see your Disigning again.   I have loved every cruise Logo you have done for me and I love this graphic of yours....and was wondering if you can just edit the words for me?   Across the top could you write "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas Cruise"
in the banner the date ( Dec 14-21, 2013) and then replace the Magic with Disney Fantasy.

Thank you so much for your time and talent!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

milliepie said:


> No problem. Added the last one too.



These are perfect!!!  Thanks, Millie!!!


----------



## SillyNellie

Hi MilliePie!  Could I make some requests?

Pillowcase: Disney ship at night with pretty stars?  Say something like Have a magical night...  Sarah (DD7)

Pillowcase: Disney ship at night with pretty stars?  Say something like Have a magical night...  Katelyn (DD4)

T Shirt DISign:
We are going on the MV of the Fantasy. I'd love something that says Maiden Voyage with the dates (March 31-April 7, 2012) with a pic of the ship out at sea with the sand in front

For the Back of the shirt I'm hoping to get something that says something along the lines of "Our fantasy spring break vacation 2012"  Be creative 

Can you personalize the Mickey head with the map of the fantasy cruise going to cozumel, costa maya,  and Castaway Cay. Please say Fantasy Maiden Voyage with the dates March 31-April 7, 2012


----------



## annetria

BrennaM said:


> Sparklechicks,
> 
> I noticed an error in yours so I have uploaded a fix.  Spelled Caribbean wrong.  Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annetria,
> 
> If you wanted any changes done on the names just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azraell,
> 
> Same applies to you...just let me know if you wanted any name changes.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Thank you so so much!!  Love them all!!


Blueyes87 said:


> I think this is what you wanted


----------



## Texasmomof3

Texasmomof3 said:


> Thank you so so much!!  Love them all!!



I just noticed it says Disney Wonder on the pirate ones is it too much trouble to change it to the Dream?


----------



## ILoveWD

Hi Milliepie,

I have been looking at your cruise chairs for a while.  I saw you were designing again and would love to have this to put up at home while we wait for our cruise.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QLu0-MeF/Nick_Allison_Victoria_Olivia_b.html

Disney Fantasy 2012

Chairs:  Rob, Molly, Madison, Tricia (put me in the Tiana chair).

Dates in the sand: September 1-8

Thanks so much.

Tricia


----------



## BrennaM

Was fooling around with images I've been finding in old posts and came up with this...no clue what to do with it though.  heheh.  Maybe one of you has a thought.


----------



## BrennaM

More tinkering here.  Found scans of the luggage tags you get when you leave...let me know what you think.


----------



## Blueyes87

Texasmomof3 said:


> I just noticed it says Disney Wonder on the pirate ones is it too much trouble to change it to the Dream?



No Problem...You didn't say anything about it the first time so I just left it but easy enough to fix


----------



## BrennaM

Blueyes87,

Love the Pirate Night Poster.  Could I get one made for The Mount Crew on the Disney Dream for 2012?


----------



## Blueyes87

BrennaM said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> Love the Pirate Night Poster.  Could I get one made for The Mount Crew on the Disney Dream for 2012?



Here you go  




I would love, if you don't mind, one of your pirate ones with Megan and Homer.  For Megan I was thinking Megan the Mischievous Wench (unless you have something better) and for Homer what ever goes with that name


----------



## BrennaM

Oooo Thanks Bunches Blueyes!  I love it.  

Here is what I did for you.  Let me know if you want a name change.  I've been wanting to use this one for a bit now.


----------



## Blueyes87

ge0rgette2 said:


> Pirate night is awesome!!
> 
> I'd love to make our Tee shirts with that!!!
> 
> May 2012 MAGIC, not Wonder Maybe our Name -- Snoddy family? Schmaeling family? Palimere family?
> 
> Whatever you can do - or just blank... no names. I'll just ask for the date!
> 
> PERFECTION!




I'm sorry I wasn't sure if this was for me or for someone else as mine says Pirate Night but there are other pirate ones  For me or someone else I would hate for this to be skipped


----------



## Blueyes87

BrennaM said:


> Oooo Thanks Bunches Blueyes!  I love it.
> 
> Here is what I did for you.  Let me know if you want a name change.  I've been wanting to use this one for a bit now.



Your very welcome 

OMG I Love it!!! I busted up laughing  He's gonna like it even if he doesn't because I do  Thanks so much


----------



## SheaBear

DISigners - 

I am wondering if anyone has mickey heads with the itineraries for the NYC to Canada Cruise and the NYC Cruise to Nowhere?


----------



## Chilly

milliepie said:


> here you go.



thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chilly

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry this is the wrong map, could I have the map with the ship leaving from Vancouver and returning to Seattle? Sorry I wasn't clear the first time. Thank you


----------



## MoranClan

BrennaM said:


> MoranClan,
> 
> Let me know if you want any name changes.



We love the changes, Thank you very much.


----------



## awtigger

Milliepie,

I was hoping I could get the beach chairs with the Character clouds, and Ship in the background for the Dream.  With Amanda and Kaelah on the chairs.

Also I was wondering if you could do the Surf Board with Stitch to say Kaelah on the Surf board.

Thank you so much......I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bagley15

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.




Milliepie,

Could you possibly do one of these for the Fantasy dates May 26, 2012 (itinary mickey head)?  Also I love the stitch with the three surf boards.  Could you do that with the names Darcie Emily Ray?  Thank you so much!!! 

Darcie


----------



## Sunshineminnie

BrennaM said:


> More tinkering here.  Found scans of the luggage tags you get when you leave...let me know what you think.



Oh I love these!  Could I get one of each that says Disney Fantasy August 4th - 11th, 2012

Thanks SOOO much!


----------



## JUSTAND

you are so clever so if we wanted some pictures how do we go about it, new to all this and from the UK


----------



## BrennaM

> Oh I love these! Could I get one of each that says Disney Fantasy August 4th - 11th, 2012
> 
> Thanks SOOO much!



Glad you like them.    Here you go and if you want any changes just let me know.


----------



## BrennaM

Hey JUSTAND,

It's all pretty simple.  You could make pictures yourself using graphics that have been posted in previous posts if you are the creative type and of course we'd love for people to share.  But if you aren't so inclined then all you need to do is make a few requests from people that have posted stuff you like and ask for some personalization.  Or you could just put a note out for something particular that you would like and if someone can make it I'm sure they will.  

After you have your art, you just need to get it printed.  There are a couple of options for this.   You can buy magnet paper for your printer and print it out that way.  Or you can print it out, laminate it and then stick magnets on the back.    Hope this helps some.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

MoranClan said:


> We love the changes, Thank you very much.



Brenna,

These are hysterical!  I would love one for a 2012 Dream cruise with:
Captain Brian the Bloodthirsty
Laurie the Murderous Wench
The Dreaded Pirate Andrew
Carrie the Fleetfooted Cutthroat
Joe the Mischievous Rapscallion

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## JUSTAND

hi BrennaM

Thankyou  will give it a go


----------



## BrennaM

Sarabi's Cubs/Laurie,

Glad you like it!  Here ya go.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't sure if this was for me or for someone else as mine says Pirate Night but there are other pirate ones  For me or someone else I would hate for this to be skipped



Nope! It was for you! 

Maybe I worded it wrong! hehe

WOuldn't be the first time I did.

Want to make that Pirate Night for our Magic Cruise.

If you can put Snoddy crew on it, Schmaeling Crew and/or Palimere crew, whatever you can do.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

BrennaM said:


> Sarabi's Cubs/Laurie,
> 
> Glad you like it!  Here ya go.



I love it!!!!  Thanks so much!!!!!

Laurie


----------



## Azraell

Thank you BrannaM so much for the pirate night graphic. It's perfect!


----------



## bagley15

You are all so talented!!!  I love all of the designs!


----------



## bagley15

Love all the designs!!!


----------



## Elfinjojo

Hi is ****** still DISigning?

If so I am after some more of yout wonderful portholes. This time for The Fantasy ( you have previously made some for me with the dream, wonder and magic named)

If you can would you make me the names with the following characters in the port holes.

Rob - Dory
Jo - Squirt
Holly - Crush
Evan - Nemo

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Blueyes87

ge0rgette2 said:


> Nope! It was for you!
> 
> Maybe I worded it wrong! hehe
> 
> WOuldn't be the first time I did.
> 
> Want to make that Pirate Night for our Magic Cruise.
> 
> If you can put Snoddy crew on it, Schmaeling Crew and/or Palimere crew, whatever you can do.



No problem  I kinda figured but I don't like to assume  Its just I know that on some days I don't read the whole page and will scan through posts to see if my name was mentioned.  Last night I just happened to be reading the posts.


----------



## Disneygal19

Hi Millipie!! Your designs are adorable!! This is the first time I will be decorating my door is there anyway if you have time you could make me 3 portholes? If not I totally understand :0)  I tried making them myself but I just can't figure it out lol

Jenifer with Chip and Dale
Jackie with Pluto
Lauren with Minnie 

All in cruise wear if possible.  Thank you again sooo much in advance ºoº


----------



## Blueyes87

sauerkraut said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I made up spa goodie boxes for my friends and used this as a 'tag'.   They thought they were FANTASTIC!!! and were chuckling for the evening as we were sipping wine and gabbing.
> 
> THANKS!!



That is awesome and such a neat gift  So glad everyone liked it and you had a great time.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Ive been trying to find out who makes the Mickey sport heads. Is that you ?If so would you please make the following :

Philadelphia Phillies for Jimmy's Gradustion Cruise
Tennessee Titans for Vernon & Becky
Univ of Alabama for The McGrory's
Univ of Texas for Kevin & Kathleen
Washington Nationals ( or Tennessee Titans ) for Marguerite & Mort

Thanks in advance !!
These are for my family reunion


----------



## Patrickprincess

BrennaM said:


> Patrickprincess,
> 
> I hope this is what you are looking for.



yes thank you so much this so wonderfull again thank you


----------



## Sunshineminnie

BrennaM said:


> Glad you like them.    Here you go and if you want any changes just let me know.



Thank you soooo much!  These are perfect!


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> Thanks!! I know that's why I said sorry to pester you!
> 
> I was in no rush, just didn't wanna seem like a pain in the butt, asking for too many things.. I APPRECIATE everything you do and I know others have lives too!
> 
> Believe me, I understand
> 
> xoxoox



Sorry, I didn't mean for you to feel singled out.  I guess I should have made it as a general statement.  It was just a little reminder, because I noticed a few requests more than once in a short time period and I was getting confused going down the line on which ones I did and didn't do yet.  For me you can never ask for too much, I don't mind doing them, it just takes a while for me.  I do understand that sometimes requests can get missed with such a fast moving thread, so a friendly reminder is useful too now and again.  You all are really very patient.


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> Hi Millie love your work. I know I saw your work somewhere if possible can you make a 2012 calendar thanks really appreciate
> 
> Also unless I missed it I did not see a Disney Fantasy mickey head map for the April 14-21st southern caribe cruise have you done one??
> 
> burma



Not sure exactly what you need for a calendar.  Did you want something like a travel calendar book, or a one page calendar?  If you can give me a bit more detail I can see what I can do.  I will make your Mickey head for those dates soon.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get 2 deck chairs with
> Marguerite and Mort
> First Disney Cruise
> 
> Thanks for all your time & talents. BTW, what are you studying in school ?



I can do your chairs.  Did you want a ship name on there or date?  I'll get to it as soon as you let me know.  

I'm getting my Associate of science in Psychology.    Thanks for asking.


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> Ive been trying to find out who makes the Mickey sport heads. Is that you ?If so would you please make the following :
> 
> Philadelphia Phillies for Jimmy's Gradustion Cruise
> Tennessee Titans for Vernon & Becky
> Univ of Alabama for The McGrory's
> Univ of Texas for Kevin & Kathleen
> Washington Nationals ( or Tennessee Titans ) for Marguerite & Mort
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> These are for my family reunion



I know milliepie has some sports ones made so you can look through her album.  I design what people request as they request so I'll be more than happy to come up with some for you if you don't find what your looking for


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I can do your chairs.  Did you want a ship name on there or date?  I'll get to it as soon as you let me know.
> 
> I'm getting my Associate of science in Psychology.    Thanks for asking.



DREAM, June 20, 2012

 BTW, I am a retired nurse and worked in Child Psychiatry. My cousin is a Psychiatrist and is head of the Residents at Bellvue Hosp in NYC. If I were going back to school, I'd love to study Forensic Psychology. Sorry to get off track ! Thanks for making so many happy with your beautiful designs !!

 Do you do sports Mickey heads for Titans, Alabama, Phillies, Univ of Texas,or Mariners ? Sorry, I've been confused as to who, if anyone, does these.

 Also, I don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a Family Reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.


----------



## Blueyes87

Heres 2 that I was able to do right now JIC so feel free to use them or not use them i'm ok either way  and I didn't know if you wanted to name separate or together, this ones together but i can always make single name ones


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> Heres 2 that I was able to do right now JIC so feel free to use them or not use them i'm ok either way  and I didn't know if you wanted to name separate or together, this ones together but i can always make single name ones



These are fabulous !! I especially like Jimmy's grad !! He'll love it !

THANKS !!!!!!!!!
You are very generous with your time & make cruising so much fun !!!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> Heres 2 that I was able to do right now JIC so feel free to use them or not use them i'm ok either way  and I didn't know if you wanted to name separate or together, this ones together but i can always make single name ones



I love these !!! Thanks so much !

Can you do Univ of Alabama for the McGrory's ?
Also Univ of Texas for Kevin & Kathleen ?
Seattle Seahawks for Jim & Sarah

Also, I don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a Family Reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.

Thanks again Gina !


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> dream, june 20, 2012
> 
> btw, i am a retired nurse and worked in child psychiatry. My cousin is a psychiatrist and is head of the residents at bellvue hosp in nyc. If i were going back to school, i'd love to study forensic psychology. Sorry to get off track ! Thanks for making so many happy with your beautiful designs !!
> 
> Do you do sports mickey heads for titans, alabama, phillies, univ of texas,or mariners ? Sorry, i've been confused as to who, if anyone, does these.
> 
> Also, i don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a family reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.



it looks like blue eyes is able to do the sports heads.
Sorry for the confusion...i was confused as to who did what .


----------



## DsnysGr8t

Okay, so usually when I can't figure out how to do something on my computer I turn to my expert (my 19 year old daughter), but in this case I want to surprise her with these WONDERFUL door magnets for our upcoming Fantasy cruise.  How do I transfer these to a Word (or maybe I should be using Powerpoint) document and get them to size without the wording and picture getting fuzzy?

Any help would be greatly appreciated !

Lisa


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> I love these !!! Thanks so much !
> 
> Can you do Univ of Alabama for the McGrory's ?
> Also Univ of Texas for Kevin & Kathleen ?
> Seattle Seahawks for Jim & Sarah
> 
> Also, I don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a Family Reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.
> 
> Thanks again Gina !





scrapycruiser said:


> it looks like blue eyes is able to do the sports heads.
> Sorry for the confusion...i was confused as to who did what .




No problem and not to worry this is why most of do this to help others and be able to make others' vacations special  or at least I do  I don't see it as greedy one bit.  And if you ever find yourself confused again you can just ask or I find it best to look through the designers albums to see who has done what.  I'm always more than willing to help or come up with something as long as I'm not taking away from the other wonderful people here


----------



## teach819

Cruisecrasher - Can I bother you for another mickey head for David with Luigi from Cars?

Thank  you!


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> it looks like blue eyes is able to do the sports heads.
> Sorry for the confusion...i was confused as to who did what .



I did see yours when you asked, and someone answered that I did that one.  I posted one and then saw your other request for the one with the Mickey. I did that one last night, but I was too tired to post the ones I did and went to bed.  Here are both of them.


----------



## milliepie

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Milliepie, I love your chair designs!! Could you make one for my family, The Fazzio Family.  We'll be on the Dream in May 2012.  Our names are Michael, Lenora, and Nicole for the chairs.  If you could also do a Phillies Mickey head like the one above but with Michael on it, that would be awesome.  Thanks so much!



Here are your requested designs.  Thanks for being so patient with me.  











devonsmommy said:


> Hi Millie!
> I LOVE your work!
> 
> Can you please make a beach chairs design for me?
> 
> Magic, 2012
> Erik, Devon (girl), Kinsey (girl), Taryn (girl)
> 
> Thank you!



Welcome.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDee27 said:


> May I please request 4 of your Mickey silhouettes? With the country flags of Spain, Turkey, Greece, and Malta...I'm going to use your French and Italian Mickeys for the 12-night med cruise.
> Thanks
> Dee



No problem


----------



## milliepie

Im_A_Princess said:


> *FYI Everyone:*
> 
> I picked up this laminator at Costco today for $19.99.
> http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Cows-Laminator-Assorted-3016c/dp/B005FVNH68/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> It comes with 100 hot laminating pocket - (40) 8.5"x11", (30) 4"x6", (30) 3"x5").
> The reviews look good so I am going to give it a try
> Anyone tried it yet?



I haven't tried it.  Looks cool.  Let us know how it works out.


----------



## berlys

milliepie said:


> No problem




Can you do one of these with the Canadian flag? I love these!!


----------



## milliepie

Deirdres said:


> These are fabulous!! Too many pages to look at all of them, but until i do, would you be so generous and create the mexican sombrero for the members of my family?
> 
> Bob
> Deirdre
> Zach
> Trevor
> Meaghan
> 
> Thank you so much in advance. I am so grateful.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

berlys said:


> Can you do one of these with the Canadian flag? I love these!!



I have all of the Epcot flags in my files, so this one was already done.


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I did see yours when you asked, and someone answered that I did that one.  I posted one and then saw your other request for the one with the Mickey. I did that one last night, but I was too tired to post the ones I did and went to bed.  Here are both of them.



THANKS !! He'll love both !!


----------



## Marilyn11

Hope school is going well!

Can I request 2 Mickey silhouettes - with the countries of USA and Canada. - for our July cruise.

Thank so much.

Marilyn


----------



## Deirdres

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Milliepie, they look great.  You are so kind to put these out. Thanks again!


----------



## milliepie

LadyOfNawlins said:


> Milliepie-
> If you are around and have the time, could I get one of the Mickey Head Itinerary magnets?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/slt4CvRr/Western_Oct30_mh.html
> Disney Fantasy Eastern
> May 19-26, 2012
> St. Maarten, St. Thomas, St. John, Castaway Cay
> 
> Thanks so much!



Any time!  









Docjason2 said:


> milliepie,
> 
> I would like to ask for a few personalized mickey heads if possible.  I was going to use a bunch of your regular ones, but thought a few personalized ones for the kids would be great.  If you can:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/mHrA4J65/Magic_Eastern_oct23-30_mh.html
> With Disney Fantasy and June 16-22
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/409HOpf4/PiratemickeyMH.html
> One with the name Alex and one with the name Jake
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/5QWYuCjd/Pirateminniemh23.html
> One with the name Lizzie
> 
> I appreciate all your time and effort.  Thank you.



As you requested.


----------



## milliepie

MrsScooby said:


> Hey a bunch of us were hoping for a magnet for the "Grand Slam Club", for those  that have cruised on all four DCL ships.
> 
> My DH and I were saying we'd like one that has a baseball diamond where the bases are labeled with the name of the ship you cruised on (and in the order you cruised on them).
> So for us that would be Wonder on first base, Magic on second base, Dream of third base and Fantasy on home plate.
> 
> And a disney character (Mickey or another favorite) in a baseball uniform at the plate
> OR can even put the characters that are on each of the ships on each base as well (i.e. Dumbo/Timothy at home plate, etc?)
> 
> Labeled "Member of the Grand Slam Club" with family name (ours is the Schuberg Family)
> 
> So if any of you designers out there have any ideas or clip art that would work for this or even want to try and put something together, we'd really appreciate it
> 
> Thanks



Did you find what you needed yet?  Check out my blog, I think there was something for you from Marty.


----------



## milliepie

Texasmomof3 said:


> Has anyone seen a L.A. Dodgers mickey head?  I'm looking for one to put my nephew Justin's name on? And a tiger print mickey head with a tiara for my niece Priscilla?  Thanks!!



Here is one from me.


----------



## Deirdres

milliepie said:


> I have all of the Epcot flags in my files, so this one was already done.



Milliepie,
Would you be able to do a silhouette with the Welsh Flag on it? I think they look fantastic!  Also I have been through all the files and couldnt find a Mickey Head with the NY Giants on it, anychance you have one? 

Thanks, Deirdre


----------



## milliepie

Marilyn11 said:


> Hope school is going well!
> 
> Can I request 2 Mickey silhouettes - with the countries of USA and Canada. - for our July cruise.
> 
> Thank so much.
> 
> Marilyn



It is, thank you.  

Here is USA, I just put Canada up right above your post.


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

milliepie said:


> Any time!



It looks great as always!  Thanks so much!  Good luck in school!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here are your requested designs.  Thanks for being so patient with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.


Thanks Millie, these are awesome!  What a nice surprise to find these when I logged on at work this morning : )


----------



## Marilyn11

milliepie said:


> It is, thank you.
> 
> Here is USA, I just put Canada up right above your post.




Thank you very very much Milliepie.  They are so cute.  Love them
Take care.  Marilyn


----------



## milliepie

Deirdres said:


> Milliepie,
> Would you be able to do a silhouette with the Welsh Flag on it? I think they look fantastic!  Also I have been through all the files and couldnt find a Mickey Head with the NY Giants on it, anychance you have one?
> 
> Thanks, Deirdre



Here is what I have for the Giants.  Is this the right flag?  I couldn't get the whole dragon on there, hope it's ok.


----------



## berlys

milliepie said:


> I have all of the Epcot flags in my files, so this one was already done.



Thank you!!


----------



## milliepie

annetria said:


> Can anyone do a Mickey head Minnesota Vikings style? My DH would be so stoked (Scott). If so that would be so awesome!!!



Here is one I had in my files.  I'm sure if you were looking for something different, someone else can do one up too!


----------



## milliepie

LKFan said:


> Could you make one of these with:
> Lion King characters and the name LAUREN
> Toy Story characters and the name KENNY
> Phineas and Ferb characters and the name RYAN
> Once Upon a Time characters and the name DEBBY
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I can do these if you have some time to wait.  I can't get to them right away.


----------



## LKFan

milliepie said:


> I can do these if you have some time to wait.  I can't get to them right away.



How much time is time?     We leave in two weeks.  

If they take too much time, no prob, I'll look for something else.

You don't by any chance have anything with the Once Upon a Time characters, do you?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## milliepie

Lexa said:


> milliepie,
> 
> When you get a chance can you add Disney Wonder and date of sailing ( April 29 - May 14 2012 ) to Hawaii to this image?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/62mPDr3g/hawaii_15_day_itinerary_mh.html
> 
> Thank you!






Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> Have to come on while everyone is still sleeping-another crazy weekend.
> Besides the date and the ship can you also add Inaugural Hawaii Sailing.
> 
> Thanks again!



That's what I do too.  Once I get the boys in bed, (hubby too) and get my homework done, I find myself on here probably more often than I should.  

I have to clear my pm box too, it fills up as soon as I empty it.  Hope you are well.  
I added the other one too for you with the changes you requested.


----------



## milliepie

LKFan said:


> How much time is time?     We leave in two weeks.
> 
> If they take too much time, no prob, I'll look for something else.
> 
> You don't by any chance have anything with the Once Upon a Time characters, do you?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yikes!    I can try to get them in for you in the next few days.  Once upon a time?  Do you mean the movie or the tv show?


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Millipie -

I love your stuff!  When you have a chance, I would love this one

http://www.4shared.com/photo/KD289JYU/June_16_2012_Fantasy_eastern_m.html

with the following information:
Disney Fantasy, Western, August 4 - 11

The stops are
Grand Cayman
Costa Maya
Cozumel
Castaway Cay

This one too please 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/SVmaFvth/May_19-26_Fantasy_Eastern_itin.html
with the same info!

Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Millepie, could we request a set of 4 deck chairs, title to say 'Cruisin Disney Style' (if this is possible). With the names Stephen, Alison, Lucy and Matthew on. Thank you.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi, Me Again! (Do you have a frequent flyer program?)
> Is there an easy way to do this: I want to use the above design for a white t-shirt in addition to it's other planned uses, and wonder if you can do the exact same, but without the burned paper background. If that is too complicated, or doesn't fit with your artistic sense, then skip it...
> 
> Also, I thought I saw a Cruise Mickey Head for the NY-Halifax-Saint John - NY trip, but can't find it in your photobucket album. Can you tell me if you have one? THANKS! If so, I'd love one with the dates June 17 - June 22, 2012.
> 
> The Herman Family says Thank You!



  Extra miles for two in one day!  

Here it is without a background. 

ETA:  Added the itinerary mh for you.


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Milliepie,

I know you are so busy with school and I don't want to bother you but I was just wondering if you were able to get to the other journal pages for The Fantasy.

Thanks!
Aimee


----------



## milliepie

Chief71 said:


> **Millie I just noticed I spelled ABBY wrong, any chance you can change it.  The correct way is ABBY.
> 
> Thank You



Sorry, confused.    Do you mean Abbey?


----------



## milliepie

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I know you are so busy with school and I don't want to bother you but I was just wondering if you were able to get to the other journal pages for The Fantasy.
> 
> Thanks!
> Aimee




I have the page saved where the request is, but I forgot.  
I'll work on those soon...  Promise!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Milliepie - thank you for the wonderful work you do!  I was wondering if I could please get this Mickey Head with the Fantasy logo in one ear and February 16-23, 2013 in the other ear?  THANK YOU!  Obviously I am in NO hurry...our sail date is still over a year away.


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Milliepie,  I am so glad to see your Disigning again.   I have loved every cruise Logo you have done for me and I love this graphic of yours....and was wondering if you can just edit the words for me?   Across the top could you write "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas Cruise"
> in the banner the date ( Dec 14-21, 2013) and then replace the Magic with Disney Fantasy.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and talent!



My pleasure.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

milliepie said:


> Extra miles for two in one day!
> 
> Here it is without a background.
> 
> ETA:  Added the itinerary mh for you.



...AND an upgrade to Business Class!
You're the best  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Deirdres

milliepie said:


> Here is what I have for the Giants.  Is this the right flag?  I couldn't get the whole dragon on there, hope it's ok.



Yes, thats it.  Boy that was quick, thanks so much.  The Giants deserve a spot on our door, very glad that you had one!


----------



## LKFan

milliepie said:


> Yikes!    I can try to get them in for you in the next few days.  Once upon a time?  Do you mean the movie or the tv show?



The TV show on ABC.  http://beta.abc.go.com/shows/once-upon-a-time#linkId-Hashtags-#OnceUponATime;#OnceABC

If you can't do it, no problem.  Just let me know and I'll look for something easier.  

Thanks again!


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Did you find what you needed yet?  Check out my blog, I think there was something for you from Marty.



Yes, thanks so much


----------



## Muslickz

I think the christmas one has to be my fav it just gives a all around good feeling 

-M


----------



## bagley15

Milliepie,

Would you be able to do one like below with the names Darcie Emily Ray?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/VFUPaIGp/Bob_Stacey_Emma_surfboards.html

Also, would it be possible to do a mickey head with the dates and itinary of
May 26 - June 2 2012   Grand Caymen, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay on the Fantasy? 

Thank you so much!!!!  You are greatly appreciated!!!!

Darcie


----------



## Chief71

milliepie said:


> Sorry, confused.    Do you mean Abbey?



I need the 4 beach chairs when you can with Jason, Kate, Abby & Sean.  I spelled the name wrong when you made it for me before.


----------



## MommaMouse411

hey ms millie...i am hoping you are still taking requests and disigning..

you have a birthday disign that says its our birthday with Mcqueen and sally ..can you make one with Mater/Mcqueen. ?


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> I love these !!! Thanks so much !
> 
> Can you do Univ of Alabama for the McGrory's ?
> Also Univ of Texas for Kevin & Kathleen ?
> Seattle Seahawks for Jim & Sarah
> 
> Also, I don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a Family Reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.
> 
> Thanks again Gina !



Ok I finally got these done...Hope you like them.  Oh ya I noticed the first time you had asked for the Washington Nationals so I added it with the group JIC you still wanted it


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok I finally got these done...Hope you like them.  Oh ya I noticed the first time you had asked for the Washington Nationals so I added it with the group JIC you still wanted it



First time this has happened. After I downloaded them the shape was distorted. I then added them to my photobucket and they were blurred ??
Could you please send them again ? I love them !


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> First time this has happened. After I downloaded them the shape was distorted. I then added them to my photobucket and they were blurred ??
> Could you please send them again ? I love them !



I don't know what it could be but try these 4 if these don't work maybe if I send them through email it won't happen...this is only one but if you follow it to my album yours should be the first 4 there.  If your still having problems send me your email in a pm and i'll email them to you see if thats any better


----------



## SillyNellie

Anyone have a jack skellington Mickey Head?


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> Anyone have a jack skellington Mickey Head?



Here are mine.


----------



## burma

not sure if you saw my previous request a few pages back ... if so ... what are your thoughts..

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.



Oh the temptation. I just can't resist those Stitch graphics and wit us going to Hawaii I have every excuse to have a door full of Stitch magnets.

Could I have both with Disney Wonder? The one with the single surfboard I would like to have with the name Corinna and with the multiple surfboards with the names Corinna and Graham.

Corinna


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> not sure if you saw my previous request a few pages back ... if so ... what are your thoughts..
> 
> Thanks
> Dave



I don't think I'm there yet.  I'm still on page 173, is it before that?  I'll probably do some tonight if I get a chance.


----------



## Blueyes87

SillyNellie said:


> Anyone have a jack skellington Mickey Head?



Here's the one I have.....


----------



## CBEW4

Hi Milliepie,
Your work is wonderful and you have such a good heart to volunteer your time like this!!  I posted sometime back with a few requests, but I think they may have gotten lost among the overwhelming amount of new ones you receive every day!  I will downsize my original request.  If at all possible, would you be able to create two Donald magnets for my 16 year old daughter?  She just loves him - especially when he displays his edgier side.  We have two cruises booked:
The Fantasy Western Caribbean 5/12-19, 2012
The Dream Christmas Cruise 12/23-28, 2012
My daughter's name is Susan.

I know she will get such a kick out of seeing whatever you have time to create for her.  If you want to indulge us a little more, a funny one of Chip & Dale with both of our names would be great, too!  My name is LuAnn

Thanks!!


----------



## burma

milliepie said:


> I don't think I'm there yet.  I'm still on page 173, is it before that?  I'll probably do some tonight if I get a chance.



 did not realize you where you were no worries ... and thanks I think Im around 176 ill check back .....


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Love this thank you, only one thing it has 2013 on and j should have said its 2012 when we sail, if you have time and don't mind changing it I would appreciate it. Or we may just have to book another cruise for 2013!


----------



## annetria

milliepie said:


> Here is one I had in my files.  I'm sure if you were looking for something different, someone else can do one up too!



Oh my gosh! This is perfect! Thank you soooo much.


----------



## annetria

milliepie said:


> Here is one I had in my files.  I'm sure if you were looking for something different, someone else can do one up too!





milliepie said:


> Here are mine.



Milliepie, Can you make me the top Jack Skellington that says Michael please?


----------



## annetria

cruisecrasher said:


>



cruisecrasher,

Can I get one of these for DD that has her name please? Madison


----------



## annetria

cruisecrasher said:


>



cruisecrasher,

Can I get 2 of the Tigger's - one for Kaye and one for Alyssa?


----------



## annetria

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Love this thank you, only one thing it has 2013 on and j should have said its 2012 when we sail, if you have time and don't mind changing it I would appreciate it. Or we may just have to book another cruise for 2013!



Okay, last request! Milliepie,

Can you do this with 5 chairs? Scott, Kaye, Alyssa, Madison, Michael

Disney Dream 2012

Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> Here's the one I have.....



I did a Jack and Sally like that one too to go with my minimalist mickey head collection.  I was keeping them for myself though, so they are not in my shared files.  Yours looks really good!


----------



## calygirl724

You are so creative and have such cute designs.  I absolutely love the sport mickey's!  Can you please make an OU mickey head with the names Dan and Angie, or just a plain OU Mickey.  
Also, I haven't seen any wedding Mickey heads, but my fiance and I are going on the Alaska cruise this May on our honeymoon and I would love a wedding Mickey and Minnie with the names Brian and Kristen.  Thank You!


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> I did a Jack and Sally like that one too to go with my minimalist mickey head collection.  I was keeping them for myself though, so they are not in my shared files.  Yours looks really good!



Thank you!  I try my best and I see your holding out on us  JK.  I get it though, you have to have some for yourself too...I don't think I've saved any for myself yet...hmmmm


----------



## sjlnv

If possible could I get a couple graphics... This is so neat. 
I have 2 kids going with me

Brittani she will be turning 16 and Evan who is 9. We will be going on the Wonder on April 15th, 2012. 
Any graphic will be loved.

Thanks so much.


----------



## jenandjuice

cruisecrasher,

Can you please make me your "Classics never go out of style"?  Without the 40ths on it...

1 with the names Mickey & Minnie (for a shirt)
and another with the names Jason & Jenna (for a magnet)

Thanks tons!!!


----------



## ohsoblessed

Milliepie,

Could I get you to personalize two more for me?  I missed these on my first request.  I love your designs.  You are great!!!

http://www.4shared.com/photo/OuYUPcJO/baseballmh2.html?refurl=d1url
With the name Caleb.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/uCc2gOZ_/Ladytrampmh.html?refurl=d1url
With the name Sarah.

I have to stop looking at your designs.  They are all so cute.

Thanks so much,

Sheila


----------



## Lorelei528

Hi! 
I have to ask because I'm confused...

Who is doing personalized magnet designs now?  
Cruisecrasher and Millipie?

I can't access Millipie's site here at work though (just the Photobucket one)

I just want to make sure I know what all my design options are.  

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Lorelei528 said:


> Hi!
> I have to ask because I'm confused...
> 
> Who is doing personalized magnet designs now?
> Cruisecrasher and Millipie?
> 
> I can't access Millipie's site here at work though (just the Photobucket one)
> 
> I just want to make sure I know what all my design options are.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

This thread is for anyone who likes to share their designs, but a few of us do personalize.  I do when I can, Cruisecrasher, Blueeyes 87 do, and I've seen a couple of others who have been doing some great things too.  If you don't see something that you had in mind, just ask and I'm sure someone can make something up for you.


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> did not realize you where you were no worries ... and thanks I think Im around 176 ill check back .....



I didn't get a chance to do any last night, but I'll get to it hopefully soon.


----------



## milliepie

Chief71 said:


> I need the 4 beach chairs when you can with Jason, Kate, Abby & Sean.  I spelled the name wrong when you made it for me before.



Oh, sorry.  I was looking at the porthole and thought I spelled that wrong.  

Here you go.  








bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Love this thank you, only one thing it has 2013 on and j should have said its 2012 when we sail, if you have time and don't mind changing it I would appreciate it. Or we may just have to book another cruise for 2013!



Booking another cruise doesn't sound so bad to me.   

Here it is again, sorry..


----------



## MoranClan

Milliepie,

Can I ask you for one more please.






Instead of Barb, can you fit jessie and Bobby Jr. on 2 Surfboards?

Jessie-- would like a Perry the Platypus surfboard
Bobby Jr. -- Something piratey..

Fantasy  and 2012 in the corner.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyDee27

milliepie said:


> No problem



 These are awesome!!! . Thank you so very much! 
I love them
Dee


----------



## Fluffypants

milliepie said:


> That's what I do too.  Once I get the boys in bed, (hubby too) and get my homework done, I find myself on here probably more often than I should.
> 
> I have to clear my pm box too, it fills up as soon as I empty it.  Hope you are well.
> I added the other one too for you with the changes you requested.



I LOVE the "Inaugural Sailing" Mickey Head!!!  
Is it ok if I use it too?  I have been wanting something to go on our stateroom door and this is ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!

You are all so talented - I am in awe!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Do you still do the tags ? I'd love to have the red Donald Duck ,Disney Cruise Line tags for my family :

   Marguerite, Mort, Gina, Bruce, Elaine, Joe, Jim, Sarah, Jay, Kate, Kevin, Kate, Vernon ,Becky

 Also, I forgot my nephew Theo. Can you do a mickey head with Buzz for him.

 Thanks ! And no hurry, I know you're busy with your studys. 

THANKS ! 
Gina


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Hi,
I found this on the Photobucket :
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/th_MHsunset.jpg
May I have this personalized with:
Constantino and Kathleen
Living happily ever after....

And may I ask for a second one 
http://dc367.4shared.com/img/timkC5rg/s3/Jason_Kate_Abby_Sean_fantasy_b.jpg- beach chairs with the names:

Constantino, Kathleen, and Angeline
Disney Dream
March 4-9, 2012

These are such beautiful designs.  I am so appreciative of your generosity in sharing them with us!


----------



## Lexa

milliepie said:


> That's what I do too.  Once I get the boys in bed, (hubby too) and get my homework done, I find myself on here probably more often than I should.
> 
> I have to clear my pm box too, it fills up as soon as I empty it.  Hope you are well.
> I added the other one too for you with the changes you requested.



Thank you...they look fantastic!


----------



## Lexa

milliepie,

I have one more request.....I found US Mickey silhouette you made already. Is there a chance to make one with Slovene flag (country: Slovenia) and one which would be half Slovene and half American? If half and half doesn't work, then I would still like one with Slovene flag. I just got a wonderful idea for our shirts! 


Thank you for all your wonderful work!


----------



## weezyree

I saw on a closed thread the letters which are 'bubble' style with an Aloha printed Mickey and Minnie inside.  Are those your designs and if so, how can I get our names made??

Matt and Lisa
Delbert and Cindy
Madison
Billy and Brandi

That is so awesome and if you aren't the creator, do you know who is??

Have a great evening!!  Lisa


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> You are so creative and have such cute designs.  I absolutely love the sport mickey's!  Can you please make an OU mickey head with the names Dan and Angie, or just a plain OU Mickey.
> Also, I haven't seen any wedding Mickey heads, but my fiance and I are going on the Alaska cruise this May on our honeymoon and I would love a wedding Mickey and Minnie with the names Brian and Kristen.  Thank You!




cruisecrasher has some beautiful wedding bride/groom mickey heads.  As for the sports mickey heads was this a generalized request or did you have a particular person in mind?


----------



## Fivepin

Fluffypants said:


> I LOVE the "Inaugural Sailing" Mickey Head!!!
> Is it ok if I use it too?  I have been wanting something to go on our stateroom door and this is ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!
> 
> You are all so talented - I am in awe!



No problem-it's for everyone to enjoy.  I posted it on the Hawaii thread as well.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> That's what I do too.  Once I get the boys in bed, (hubby too) and get my homework done, I find myself on here probably more often than I should.
> 
> I have to clear my pm box too, it fills up as soon as I empty it.  Hope you are well.
> I added the other one too for you with the changes you requested.


Thanks Millie-you're the best!!



milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.



I can't resist!!  I usually don't go for Stitch,but we are going to Hawaii! Can I get the top one with Judy and Debbie on the surfboard, Disney Wonder, 2012

For the bottom one-2 surfboards with Judy(Cinderella one) and Debbie (Belle one) with Best Friend Hawaii Cruise

BTW anything like the sombrero Mickey Head but for Hawaii?  Could I get the sombrero one one with Judy and the other with Debbie

Thank you once again.


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

Milliepie, 

Would I be able to get the following graphic with:

Dream 
2013  

If possible, I would like one with each name:

Mary Ann
Bob
Robert 
Lauren

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## dznyacct

I am amazed at the talent and kindness of the DIS folks .  We are cruising on The Fantasy in May and I have several requests whenever anyone has time . 

Stitch with the surfboards - one with 2 surfboards that has the names Brian and Kathy and one with 2 surfboards that has the names Jake and MaryRose (no space between the "y" and the "R" please) with Disney Fantasy 2012 in Disney font across the bottom.

Rockin' The Caribbean - please change the phrase to *KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean*, with Disney Fantasy 2012 somewhere in the picture

4 beach chairs in the sand with the DCL ship in the background -  Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and the names Brian Kathy Jake and MaryRose on the chairs

Porthole with Captain Mickey in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Brian  Jake) in Disney font

Porthole with Captainess (??) Minnie in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Kathy  MaryRose) in Disney font

Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and The Roark Family underneath that in Disney font

Pirate ºoº head (black Mickey head and red bandana with skull and crossbones hat) - 2 with pirate Mickey with the name Brian and Jake, 2 with pirate Minnie with the name Kathy and MaryRose

White life preserver with captain Mickey and Minnie - Disney Fantasy May 19 - 26 in Disney font

Shiny light blue Mickey head of the Eastern Caribbean map (with stops at St. Maarten and St. Thomas/St. John) - in one ear Disney Fantasy and in the other ear May 19 - 26 2012

What Happens on The Fantasy Stays on the Fantasy - KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean across the bottom

Pirates in the Caribbean (pirate Mickey swinging on a rope, starts out with the words "ahoy mateys! thar be pirates aboard! - please use the same wording, but use the names Brian, Kathy, Jake and MaryRose and The Fantasy 2012


There is absolutely no rush at all on any of these.  Your creative talents are much appreciated !


----------



## BrennaM

> Pirates in the Caribbean (pirate Mickey swinging on a rope, starts out with the words "ahoy mateys! thar be pirates aboard! - please use the same wording, but use the names Brian, Kathy, Jake and MaryRose and The Fantasy 2012




dznyacct,

I hope this was the wording you were looking for.  Let me know if you would like any changes.


----------



## dznyacct

BrennaM said:


> dznyacct,
> 
> I hope this was the wording you were looking for.  Let me know if you would like any changes.



Thank you so much .  Can I ask for one small change please?  There is not a space between "Mary" and "Rose" in MaryRose.  Can her name be "smooshed" together?  Thanks


----------



## SillyNellie

Thanks MilliePie!
Any chance you saw my post a few pages back? I know you are busy and may not be to that one yet.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



Hey milliepie, sorry to bother you again...can I get this in another version as well... Just changing the title to say Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Cruise.  Same dates and same ship.... thanks my dear!


----------



## Blueyes87

MrsScooby said:


> Hey a bunch of us were hoping for a magnet for the "Grand Slam Club", for those  that have cruised on all four DCL ships.
> 
> My DH and I were saying we'd like one that has a baseball diamond where the bases are labeled with the name of the ship you cruised on (and in the order you cruised on them).
> So for us that would be Wonder on first base, Magic on second base, Dream of third base and Fantasy on home plate.
> 
> And a disney character (Mickey or another favorite) in a baseball uniform at the plate
> OR can even put the characters that are on each of the ships on each base as well (i.e. Dumbo/Timothy at home plate, etc?)
> 
> Labeled "Member of the Grand Slam Club" with family name (ours is the Schuberg Family)
> 
> So if any of you designers out there have any ideas or clip art that would work for this or even want to try and put something together, we'd really appreciate it
> 
> Thanks




I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?


----------



## Renysmom

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



This is great.  When you get a moment can you make us one?  It should say Kelly and John and the ships are in this same order.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

Renysmom said:


> This is great.  When you get a moment can you make us one?  It should say Kelly and John and the ships are in this same order.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here you go  You caught me just before I was about to turn in


----------



## Fluffypants

Fivepin said:


> No problem-it's for everyone to enjoy.  I posted it on the Hawaii thread as well.



Thank you!!!


----------



## BrennaM

dznyacct,

Here is the fix for ya.  There actually wasn't a space there..I suppose because of the capital letter it threw the kerning off.  I ended up just making them two words and smooshing them together as you suggested.


----------



## ohsoblessed

ohsoblessed said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could I get you to personalize two more for me?  I missed these on my first request.  I love your designs.  You are great!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OuYUPcJO/baseballmh2.html?refurl=d1url
> With the name Caleb.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uCc2gOZ_/Ladytrampmh.html?refurl=d1url
> With the name Sarah.
> 
> I have to stop looking at your designs.  They are all so cute.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Sheila



Milliepie,

Can you add #7 to Caleb's baseball Mickey's head?

Thanks,
Sheila


----------



## BrennaM

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



I like it Blueyes87!  I'm pretty sure I'll be begging for this one for next spring!  That's when I will have achieved my Grand Slam!


----------



## calygirl724

Blueyes87 said:


> cruisecrasher has some beautiful wedding bride/groom mickey heads.  As for the sports mickey heads was this a generalized request or did you have a particular person in mind?



I was actually hoping you would do it.  I looked at some of the sport Mickey's you've done and I just love them.


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> Hi MilliePie!  Could I make some requests?
> 
> Pillowcase: Disney ship at night with pretty stars?  Say something like Have a magical night...  Sarah (DD7)
> 
> Pillowcase: Disney ship at night with pretty stars?  Say something like Have a magical night...  Katelyn (DD4)
> 
> T Shirt DISign:
> We are going on the MV of the Fantasy. I'd love something that says Maiden Voyage with the dates (March 31-April 7, 2012) with a pic of the ship out at sea with the sand in front
> 
> For the Back of the shirt I'm hoping to get something that says something along the lines of "Our fantasy spring break vacation 2012"  Be creative
> 
> Can you personalize the Mickey head with the map of the fantasy cruise going to cozumel, costa maya,  and Castaway Cay. Please say Fantasy Maiden Voyage with the dates March 31-April 7, 2012



A few for you to choose from.  If you don't like any of them let me know and I can do something else.


----------



## milliepie

Chilly said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry this is the wrong map, could I have the map with the ship leaving from Vancouver and returning to Seattle? Sorry I wasn't clear the first time. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for the map for this one.  The one I did was the map they had on the DCL website.  It is the right one when you look at it, but when you click on it for a larger size it shows the wrong one.  If I can't find it, I'll make it from scratch.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

ILoveWD said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I have been looking at your cruise chairs for a while.  I saw you were designing again and would love to have this to put up at home while we wait for our cruise.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QLu0-MeF/Nick_Allison_Victoria_Olivia_b.html
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2012
> 
> Chairs:  Rob, Molly, Madison, Tricia (put me in the Tiana chair).
> 
> Dates in the sand: September 1-8
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Tricia












awtigger said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I was hoping I could get the beach chairs with the Character clouds, and Ship in the background for the Dream.  With Amanda and Kaelah on the chairs.
> 
> Also I was wondering if you could do the Surf Board with Stitch to say Kaelah on the Surf board.
> 
> Thank you so much......I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Millie, you don't have Steamboat Willie do you?


----------



## dznyacct

BrennaM said:


> dznyacct,
> 
> Here is the fix for ya.  There actually wasn't a space there..I suppose because of the capital letter it threw the kerning off.  I ended up just making them two words and smooshing them together as you suggested.



Thank you so much!  It's PEREFECT .


----------



## SillyNellie

milliepie said:


> A few for you to choose from.  If you don't like any of them let me know and I can do something else.
> 
> MilliePie!!!  WOW!!! These are FANTASTIC!!  Thank you so much! I can't wait for my family to see this!  This cruise is a surprise to them all so they will flip when they see everything!!


----------



## Patrickprincess

SillyNellie said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few for you to choose from.  If you don't like any of them let me know and I can do something else.
> Millie just wanted to say thank you for all the magents you made me. The one you made with Belle beast and stitch was wonderfull and my DFB cracked up.you are wonderfull. Also happy valetimes day
> MilliePie!!!  WOW!!! These are FANTASTIC!!  Thank you so much! I can't wait for my family to see this!  This cruise is a surprise to them all so they will flip when they see everything!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyDee27

Are you able to make a Sally (from the nightmare before christmas) in a Mickey head with the name Brianna on one ear? I saw that you did a square Sally for someone named Tatiana. It's beautiful btw. Just curious if I could get that as a Mickey head for my niece.
 Thank you in advance,
Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



Wow!! 
 I hope to be a member of that club soon. 
Beautiful work blueyes87!
Dee


----------



## Fivepin

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



This is cute..can I get one with The Leitz Family and another with Debbie

Thank you so much


----------



## ILoveWD

I appreciate your work...Thanks for taking your time to bless us with your work.   ILoveWD  (Tricia)


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> I was actually hoping you would do it.  I looked at some of the sport Mickey's you've done and I just love them.



No problem  I just don't like to assume somethings for me if no one is addressed personally.  One more question OU is Oklahoma Univ?  Sorry I'm just coming into the Wide World of sports so I don't know a lot of abbrev.


----------



## Blueyes87

BrennaM said:


> I like it Blueyes87!  I'm pretty sure I'll be begging for this one for next spring!  That's when I will have achieved my Grand Slam!



 



DisneyDee27 said:


> Wow!!
> I hope to be a member of that club soon.
> Beautiful work blueyes87!
> Dee



Thank you...I hope to be there one day too although probably not for a while



Fivepin said:


> This is cute..can I get one with The Leitz Family and another with Debbie
> 
> Thank you so much



sure do you want the ships in any particular order?


----------



## Fivepin

Blueyes87 said:


> sure do you want the ships in any particular order?


That would help...for both Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> DREAM, June 20, 2012
> 
> BTW, I am a retired nurse and worked in Child Psychiatry. My cousin is a Psychiatrist and is head of the Residents at Bellvue Hosp in NYC. If I were going back to school, I'd love to study Forensic Psychology. Sorry to get off track ! Thanks for making so many happy with your beautiful designs !!
> 
> Do you do sports Mickey heads for Titans, Alabama, Phillies, Univ of Texas,or Mariners ? Sorry, I've been confused as to who, if anyone, does these.
> 
> Also, I don't mean to seem greedy, but we're having a Family Reunion cruise. These are all for my family and they aren't familiar w disboards. None of these are for me.



I don't think you're greedy at all!  The more the merrier I say.  

How did you like working with children?  I wanted to be a teacher for the longest time.  I would still like to work with children. 







Here is what I have for the sport heads..


----------



## milliepie

bagley15 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could you possibly do one of these for the Fantasy dates May 26, 2012 (itinary mickey head)?  Also I love the stitch with the three surf boards.  Could you do that with the names Darcie Emily Ray?  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Darcie



Welcome.  












Disneygal19 said:


> Hi Millipie!! Your designs are adorable!! This is the first time I will be decorating my door is there anyway if you have time you could make me 3 portholes? If not I totally understand :0)  I tried making them myself but I just can't figure it out lol
> 
> Jenifer with Chip and Dale
> Jackie with Pluto
> Lauren with Minnie
> 
> All in cruise wear if possible.  Thank you again sooo much in advance ºoº



No problem.


----------



## Blueyes87

Fivepin said:


> That would help...for both Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Here you go


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> I don't think you're greedy at all!  The more the merrier I say.
> 
> How did you like working with children?  I wanted to be a teacher for the longest time.  I would still like to work with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have for the sport heads..



Scappycruiser are you from Washington state.I did not think the Mariners had fans from out side of washington. Mille did a great job on these.


----------



## sdeal

Hi Milliepie,

Thanks for all the wonder designs you create - I have really enjoyed looking through your files!

I have a few requests if possible...

http://www.4shared.com/photo/9PNIZHoB/blankjournalpage2.html?*
Can you personalize with the following message: We hope all of your DREAMS *came true! *Use this journal to create a special keepsake from your cruise. *We hope you enjoy filling it in as much as we enjoyed making it!
The Deal Family
May 27, 2012

http://dc397.4shared.com/img/UfQhAY3K/s7/JournalCoverPage.jpg
Can you personalize with: Our Dream Journal May 27-June 1, 2012

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Disneygal19

milliepie said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.



Thank you so much I love them!! Can't wait to use them :0)


----------



## bagley15

milliepie said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.



Milliepie,

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  These are amazing!!!!  They are very much appreciated!!!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

DisneyDream2B said:


> Hi,
> I found this on the Photobucket :
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/th_MHsunset.jpg
> May I have this personalized with:
> Constantino and Kathleen
> Living happily ever after....
> 
> And may I ask for a second one
> http://dc367.4shared.com/img/timkC5rg/s3/Jason_Kate_Abby_Sean_fantasy_b.jpg- beach chairs with the names:
> 
> Constantino, Kathleen, and Angeline
> Disney Dream
> March 4-9, 2012
> 
> These are such beautiful designs.  I am so appreciative of your generosity in sharing them with us!



Dear Milliepie,
I just noticed that I should have listed this as a new request.
Thanks!


----------



## ejw

I love this design.  could you please change the wording for a Magical Eastern Med cruise?

thanks, ellen


----------



## milliepie

LKFan said:


> Could you make one of these with:
> Lion King characters and the name LAUREN
> Toy Story characters and the name KENNY
> Phineas and Ferb characters and the name RYAN
> Once Upon a Time characters and the name DEBBY
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here are all but one.  I'll work on it tomorrow.  Ran out of time today.


----------



## milliepie

Sunshineminnie said:


> Millipie -
> 
> I love your stuff!  When you have a chance, I would love this one
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/KD289JYU/June_16_2012_Fantasy_eastern_m.html
> 
> with the following information:
> Disney Fantasy, Western, August 4 - 11
> 
> The stops are
> Grand Cayman
> Costa Maya
> Cozumel
> Castaway Cay
> 
> This one too please
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/SVmaFvth/May_19-26_Fantasy_Eastern_itin.html
> with the same info!
> 
> Thank you so much!













Luckymomoftwo said:


> Milliepie - thank you for the wonderful work you do!  I was wondering if I could please get this Mickey Head with the Fantasy logo in one ear and February 16-23, 2013 in the other ear?  THANK YOU!  Obviously I am in NO hurry...our sail date is still over a year away.


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

DisneyokwSSR said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would I be able to get the following graphic with:
> 
> Dream
> 2013
> 
> If possible, I would like one with each name:
> 
> Mary Ann
> Bob
> Robert
> Lauren
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!




I also just realized I should have posted this as a new request.

Thank you!


----------



## Renysmom

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go  You caught me just before I was about to turn in



Thanks so much.


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I don't think you're greedy at all!  The more the merrier I say.
> 
> How did you like working with children?  I wanted to be a teacher for the longest time.  I would still like to work with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have for the sport heads..



MILLIEPIE
I can't thank you enough ! My family is going to be so surprised and in awe of your designs ! This is our family reunion cruise. We have 8 cabins. I'm decorating everyone's door for a surprise !!
I loved working with the teens. I enjoyed the younger children too. But found the teens, for the most part, challenging and coming with many issues. So many just needed a caring adult.

THANKS A MILLION for your time !!!


----------



## LKFan

milliepie said:


> Here are all but one.  I'll work on it tomorrow.  Ran out of time today.




You're amazing!   Thank you so much!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

milliepie said:


>



     THANK YOU!!!  

And a great big THANK YOU to BLUEYES87 for the grand slam design I requested via PM.   

You guys are amazing!


----------



## calygirl724

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem  I just don't like to assume somethings for me if no one is addressed personally.  One more question OU is Oklahoma Univ?  Sorry I'm just coming into the Wide World of sports so I don't know a lot of abbrev.



Yes, OU is for Oklahoma University.  They are the Sooners, colors are burgundy and white.


----------



## Stacey6274

Millie

the port holes with them sitting in the window....

Love these - when you have time - could I get a few

jessie from Toy Story to say Emma
Buzz for Bob
Woody for Stacey
Bullseye for Barb

If not then 
Tink for Stacey
Goofy for Bob
Ariel for Emma
Minnie for Barb

thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.  I've been wanting to do a Hear, See, Speak one with these guys, so you gave me an excuse do go ahead and do it.  Hope you like.




OMG - MILLIE - YOU ARE A ROCKSTAR!!  thank you soooo much - I just found these and I love them all....thank you again!!!  if you can - this one wasn't there Fantasy 2012 Boat with the mickey and goofy clouls and chairs - barb - Daisy - Bob-goofy - stacy as Tink and Emma as Toy stories Jessie or if not the Ariel.  and if don't have time - don't worry - the other are so beautiful!  your the best!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Millipie,












Thank you so much!  These are awesome!


----------



## awtigger

[QUOTkE=milliepie;43979943]






[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much, Milliepie.....these are perfect..


----------



## milliepie

calygirl724 said:


> Yes, OU is for Oklahoma University.  They are the Sooners, colors are burgundy and white.



I know this was for Blueeyes, but I just thought I'd post the generic blank one that I have too.  Can't have too many.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> OMG - MILLIE - YOU ARE A ROCKSTAR!!  thank you soooo much - I just found these and I love them all....thank you again!!!  if you can - this one wasn't there Fantasy 2012 Boat with the mickey and goofy clouls and chairs - barb - Daisy - Bob-goofy - stacy as Tink and Emma as Toy stories Jessie or if not the Ariel.  and if don't have time - don't worry - the other are so beautiful!  your the best!



Oops, I had it done, I guess I just missed it when I posted.


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> Yes, OU is for Oklahoma University.  They are the Sooners, colors are burgundy and white.



OK here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

Renysmom said:


> Thanks so much.



your welcome 



Luckymomoftwo said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> And a great big THANK YOU to BLUEYES87 for the grand slam design I requested via PM.
> 
> You guys are amazing!



your welcome


----------



## MrsScooby

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



Exactly what I was hoping for

Great Job
Thanks so much
Can't wait to show my DH


----------



## son3disfan

NEW REQUEST FOR MILLIEPIE!!!!!

hi MILLIEPIE!
Your designs are amazing...
You made some for me a few years back, and they are still on my fridge! The kids love them!

I would love a new magnet design for this years cruise.... We sail on the magic March 10-17th.
I love the Stitch on the beach with the boat in the back ground,
Or the surfboards...anything will do. We are taking my brother in law on his first vacation EVER.... just recently divorced and needs a vacation with family who loves him ! I want to surprise him with a door FILLED with happy magnets!

Our names are:
Sonya
Mike
Our kids:
Brad
Adam
Jacob( loves Stitch!)
And Jim , my brother in law.
Again, I love all your designs...anything will do!


Whatever you can squeeze in! Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I love your journal pages and we used them to make a journal for our kids when we sailed on the Dream!! They were a big hit when my kids took them to school to show everyone!!  I am wondering if you or someone else could make some journal pages for the Fantasy.  We are sailing on the Maiden Voyage.   We would need:
> 
> Costa Maya
> Royal Court
> Aqua Lab
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> Muppet Adventure Game
> Nemo's Reef
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Aime




Finally finished them up for you.


----------



## milliepie

LKFan said:


> You're amazing!   Thank you so much!



You're welcome.  

Here is the last one.


----------



## mmouse37

I am back with another request...actually 2 of them.

I would love one of the Grand Slam Club graphics (base diamond one above) but without any family name.

And second.....any way you can duplicate the Dream logo like the Dream logo on this "hand" to say Fantasy.  I want to make some hands up for welcoming the Fantasy to NYC at the end of the month.....thanks!!!  I saw the Fantasy logo somewhere but can't remember where.





MJ


----------



## milliepie

MommaMouse411 said:


> hey ms millie...i am hoping you are still taking requests and disigning..
> 
> you have a birthday disign that says its our birthday with Mcqueen and sally ..can you make one with Mater/Mcqueen. ?



Sure can.


----------



## milliepie

mmouse37 said:


> I am back with another request...actually 2 of them.
> 
> 
> And second.....any way you can duplicate the Dream logo like the Dream logo on this "hand" to say Fantasy.  I want to make some hands up for welcoming the Fantasy to NYC at the end of the month.....thanks!!!  I saw the Fantasy logo somewhere but can't remember where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ



I have the logos for each ship in my files.    Is that what you wanted, or did you want the hand too?

http://www.4shared.com/dir/rOieU1EB/DCL_Logos.html


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh the temptation. I just can't resist those Stitch graphics and wit us going to Hawaii I have every excuse to have a door full of Stitch magnets.
> 
> Could I have both with Disney Wonder? The one with the single surfboard I would like to have with the name Corinna and with the multiple surfboards with the names Corinna and Graham.
> 
> Corinna



Here you go.


----------



## Blueyes87

mmouse37 said:


> I am back with another request...actually 2 of them.
> 
> I would love one of the Grand Slam Club graphics (base diamond one above) but without any family name.
> 
> 
> MJ



Do you want the ships in any particular order?


----------



## weezyree

Hi Milliepie~~

Your work and generosity is very admirable!!!  I am so thankful you help us make our vacations and family time more memorable!!!!!!!

I saw on a closed thread the letters which are 'bubble' style with an Aloha printed Mickey and Minnie inside. Are those your designs and if so, how can I get our names made??

Matt and Lisa
Delbert and Cindy
Madison
Billy and Brandi
Barb and Garry

Basically we are taking my folks (Delbert and Cindy) on their first-ever cruise in June and want to decorate their door and stateroom.

My daughter was proposed to in the Magic Kingdom at Cinderella's table and will be married next month.  We are giving them a honeymoon at WDW and was wondering if you could make something with Mickey and Minnie as newlyweds with their names:  Billy and Brandi!!

That is so awesome and if you aren't the creator, do you know who is??

If you come up with something different for all these requests, have fun!!!  Surprise me!!!!!

...and thank you, thank you, thank you sooooo much!!


Have a great evening!! Lisa


----------



## ravensilverlight

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



This is absolutely awesome.  I'm going to need one of these myself next year!   Could you possibly post one with the name banner blank?  I'm not nearly as talented as you DISigners, but my skills are adequate enough to put our family name in the banner...that is, if you don't mind me doing that.  I don't want to step on anyone's toes and tweak designs if it would be a problem.   All of the designers on here do such great work!  I'm adequate at making my own door magnets from my own trip pics and such, but don't have nearly the talent you guys do!


----------



## tootsiemr

milliepie said:


> Oops, I had it done, I guess I just missed it when I posted.



CAN YOU DO ONE FOR MY DISNEY FANTASY CRUISE THIS APRIL FOR ME AND MY BOYFRIEND WILLIAM THANK YOU !!! NATASHA


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much. I absolutely love them.

Corinna


----------



## calygirl724

Thank You so much Blueyes87!  I can't wait to surprise my sis with this on her stateroom door!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Millipie - I think I saw on your completed designs one time a baseball mickey with ______'s mom in distressed letters.    If this rings a bell and you have time could I get one with Jacob's mom and one with Jacob's dad on them.  Thanks!!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Thanks for all the Designers hard work!!


----------



## Texasmomof3

milliepie said:


> Here is one from me.



AMAZING that is what you are!!  Thank you so much it is perfect!!


----------



## collectoraholic

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



Hi Blueyes87, I would love it if you could personalize this Grand Slam graphic for me.  Let me know if you can & I'll get you our info to do it.  Thanks!


----------



## dznyacct

Hi ~ I am re-posting my request because I'm not sure if I should have noted "new request" in the title .

I am amazed at the talent and kindness of the DIS folks . We are cruising on The Fantasy in May and I have several requests whenever anyone has time .

Stitch with the surfboards - one with 2 surfboards that has the names Brian and Kathy and one with 2 surfboards that has the names Jake and MaryRose (no space between the "y" and the "R" please) with Disney Fantasy 2012 in Disney font across the bottom.

Rockin' The Caribbean - please change the phrase to KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean, with Disney Fantasy 2012 somewhere in the picture

4 beach chairs in the sand with the DCL ship in the background - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and the names Brian Kathy Jake and MaryRose on the chairs

Porthole with Captain Mickey in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Brian Jake) in Disney font

Porthole with Captainess (??) Minnie in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Kathy MaryRose) in Disney font

Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and The Roark Family underneath that in Disney font

Pirate ºoº head (black Mickey head and red bandana with skull and crossbones hat) - 2 with pirate Mickey with the name Brian and Jake, 2 with pirate Minnie with the name Kathy and MaryRose

White life preserver with captain Mickey and Minnie - Disney Fantasy May 19 - 26 in Disney font

Shiny light blue Mickey head of the Eastern Caribbean map (with stops at St. Maarten and St. Thomas/St. John) - in one ear Disney Fantasy and in the other ear May 19 - 26 2012

What Happens on The Fantasy Stays on the Fantasy - KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean across the bottom



There is absolutely no rush at all on any of these. Your creative talents are much appreciated


----------



## Disneyelf10

milliepie said:


> I have the logos for each ship in my files.    Is that what you wanted, or did you want the hand too?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/rOieU1EB/DCL_Logos.html



Hi,
I have a question, anyway you can make the Mickey hand w/ the Fantasy on it?  Just thinking ahead that this would be a great FE gift for my upcoming Fantasy cruise.

thanks!!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

MrsScooby said:


> Exactly what I was hoping for
> 
> Great Job
> Thanks so much
> Can't wait to show my DH



 your welcome 



ravensilverlight said:


> This is absolutely awesome.  I'm going to need one of these myself next year!   Could you possibly post one with the name banner blank?  I'm not nearly as talented as you DISigners, but my skills are adequate enough to put our family name in the banner...that is, if you don't mind me doing that.  I don't want to step on anyone's toes and tweak designs if it would be a problem.   All of the designers on here do such great work!  I'm adequate at making my own door magnets from my own trip pics and such, but don't have nearly the talent you guys do!



Do you want the ships in any particular order? Or else I can put them in the order they came out.  



calygirl724 said:


> Thank You so much Blueyes87!  I can't wait to surprise my sis with this on her stateroom door!



Your very welcome 



collectoraholic said:


> Hi Blueyes87, I would love it if you could personalize this Grand Slam graphic for me.  Let me know if you can & I'll get you our info to do it.  Thanks!



Of course!  Just give me the name/names and if you want the ships in any particular order or else I can just put them in the order the ships came out.


----------



## ravensilverlight

Blueyes87 said:


> Do you want the ships in any particular order? Or else I can put them in the order they came out.



Wonder on First, Dream on Second, Fantasy on Third, and the Magic at home, if that wouldn't be too much trouble.  That's the order of our four-in-one-year plan! 

Thank you SOOOOO much!!!


----------



## disneyrookie84

I'm interested in Wedding themed or Bride and Groom themed ideas or pictures of the Dream.  We are going to have our wedding on the Disney Dream Sept 2-6th this year!  I'd appriecate any help!  Thanks


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Blueyes87, I love this graphic!  Would you please personalize one for us with 'The Lavergne Family'?  Ship order exactly as above.  Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

Hi all..

I haven't had much of a chance to get much done these past few days, but I am going to try to get some done later today.  I'm on page 174, so if I haven't gotten to you yet, I will hopefully soon!  Thanks!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

milliepie said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to get much done these past few days, but I am going to try to get some done later today.  I'm on page 174, so if I haven't gotten to you yet, I will hopefully soon!  Thanks!



Hope everything is ok!!!  I think all of my requests to you are for my February 2013 cruise...so I have plenty of time!!  Thank you for all you do!!!!  I love looking at all the doors that are decorated and seeing DISigns by the talented DISers such as yourself!!!


----------



## sissy_ib

Has anyone done a design for the Galveston cruises? I looked several pages back and did not see any yet, wondering if I missed something or not. 


If you could make a Mickey head with the map for the 8 night I would really appreciate it.   We sail Feb 1-9th, if you could put that in one ear and Disney Magic in the other. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I hope all is ok too Millipie!!   I have plenty of time for mine as well....I always try to request mine well in advance as I know how busy you get and honestly your fab designs are worth waiting for!  I am always worried about keeping up with the designs.  I like to make sure to see mine and thank you...  Hey an idea, if somehow with the delivery of requests there could be a post # or page that might help people stop asking you what you are on...just a thought so they stop asking....LOL


----------



## Blueyes87

ravensilverlight said:


> Wonder on First, Dream on Second, Fantasy on Third, and the Magic at home, if that wouldn't be too much trouble.  That's the order of our four-in-one-year plan!
> 
> Thank you SOOOOO much!!!


Wow just a little jealous...I wish I could do 4 but I'm going to be happy to do my one  







LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> Blueyes87, I love this graphic!  Would you please personalize one for us with 'The Lavergne Family'?  Ship order exactly as above.  Thank you so much!



Here you go


----------



## ravensilverlight

blueyes87 said:


> wow just a little jealous...i wish i could do 4 but i'm going to be happy to do my one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go



thank you soooooo much!!!!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Milliepie, I made a request quite a while back but it was buried in with some other requests and I don't think I titled it correctly for you.  
I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!

Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
Porthole with Donald  Cameron

Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!

Thanks so much for all of the wonderful designs you create and share.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Milliepie. When you get a chance can you please make a picture for me. The one with the sand chairs on the beach with the mickey/goofey clouds in the sky and the ship in the back ground. I would like 4 chairs with the names/ Helen. Arene, Danielle and Phyllis. The top to say. Sister Cruise on the Magic.

Thank you


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



I love it!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Blueyes87

Your welcome  



ravensilverlight said:


> thank you soooooo much!!!!!






LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> I love it!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blue Eyes, We will be a member of the Grand Slam Club next March . Do we qualify for a GS magnet ?? If so, could we please get one with the Magic at home ? Thanks !!

 Also, I still need a Mickey head with Buzz saying Theo's 1st Disney Cruise , June 20, 2012.

 THANKS !!
Gina


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Millipie,
You've been so generous with your time and talent and helped me out with  so many of my cruise meet design logos (Alaska this summer and the Turkey Caribbean Cruise in November!).  I hope you won't mind my asking you for another one for a 12 night Eastern Med cruise next summer!  Our meet thread  has started with a bang and we've got a great group of some 35  families already signed up. I found one of your designs that we are using right now to get things started (it is of the Magic going through the life preserver). 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/YPestXJr/MediterraneanDisneyMagicpreser.html?

What I'm wondering is if you'd mind using that design but replace the words "Disney Magic" with our meet name "Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers" (or if you think it looks too long on the life preserver you could shorten it to "Eastern Med Mouseketeers" -- it is completely up to you) and instead of "Mediterranean" at the bottom of your original life preserver design replace it with our cruise dates "July 2013"

Also, was just wondering if you've ever done a design with Mickey Mouse in a toga?  Some sort of design with our friend Mickey in a toga might make for a fun door magnet for lots of people to use who are going on Eastern Med cruises next summer. 

I'm not in any rush as I know you are so busy with stuff.  Thank you for all that you do for everyone here on these Disboards.  You are amazing and have such a gift. 

Beth


----------



## SheaBear

I believe I saw further back on the thread that you have a mickey head with the NYC itineraries. I was wondering if I saw right. I am looking for the itineraries for the NYC to Canada Cruise and the NYC Cruise to Nowhere?


----------



## mckymaniac

Hi Milliepie,

     I've been admiring your designs since I took my first cruise back in 2009.  We are soooo excited about our upcoming cruise on the Disney Dream in May and I would like to request a few of your designs, if possible.  

If you are able to help me out, I would like to request:

--*4 Disney cruise line name tags *with the names Stephanie, Richard, Addison & Ayden and city/state is Madison, MS under the names.

--*Surfboard design *with the same names as above & Disney Dream 2012

--*4 Beach chair design *with clouds & ship in background with the same names as above in the Mickey, Minnie, Donald & Daisy patterns & Disney Dream 2012

--*Itinerary with ship *& mickey head flags for Disney Dream May 27, 2012 double dip

--*Names* Addison, Ayden, Stephanie & Richard in Mickey text


Our cruise is at the end of May so we are in NO RUSH and appreciate all that you do.  

Thank You!!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> Blue Eyes, We will be a member of the Grand Slam Club next March . Do we qualify for a GS magnet ?? If so, could we please get one with the Magic at home ? Thanks !!
> 
> Also, I still need a Mickey head with Buzz saying Theo's 1st Disney Cruise , June 20, 2012.
> 
> THANKS !!
> Gina



If its not too late could you add THE MCGRORY'S to my Grand Slam ?


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi, 

Your Grand Slam design is awesome.  My husband loves baseball and will be blown away by this.  Would you mind making my family one?  We become "official in November on the Fantasy Turkey Cruise over Thanksgiving.

We are the "Van Beek Family" and the order of our bases would be:

1st - Magic
2nd - Dream
3rd - Wonder
home - Fantasy

Thank you so much!  

Beth


----------



## disneygal0614

I am new to the Disboards.  Is there a collection of templates to choose from.  I am interested in magnets for my upcoming Hawaii cruise in April.


----------



## disneyrookie84

disneyrookie84 said:


> I'm interested in Wedding themed or Bride and Groom themed ideas or pictures of the Dream.  We are going to have our wedding on the Disney Dream Sept 2-6th this year!  I'd appriecate any help!  Thanks


----------



## villagesbarbara

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a couple days but I finally got something together that I like enough to put out there  So is this something like what you were thinking about?



This is so cool!  Could you do one for the "URBANSKI" Family. 

 June can't come fast enough - wish I had a pair of magic red shoes - There's no place like a DCL ship! There's no . . ."

Thank you so much.


----------



## jerseygirl74

Milliepie - 

I love your talented work.  

We are going on the Dream on April 29th, 2012 - May May 3, 2012 and its our "1st Cruise"  can you do something special for me to maybe say "The Denlea Family" or with Leo, Michelle and Samantha?  

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

As we get closer to our cruise and we get more things together I want to once again thank milliepie and cruisecrasher for their help at making this first cruise the best.  We are starting to collect all our stuff in one location and planning out our door.

The work they and the others volunteer is wonderful at making the trips even better.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## teach819

Kilted Candyman said:


> As we get closer to our cruise and we get more things together I want to once again thank milliepie and cruisecrasher for their help at making this first cruise the best.  We are starting to collect all our stuff in one location and planning out our door.
> 
> The work they and the others volunteer is wonderful at making the trips even better.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jim



I second this!!  I'm so thankful for everyone who shares their talents in this area!


----------



## BrennaM

Was making some stuff for my book I'm making for my cruise's FE and thought I would share here if anyone else wants.  I'm making them as stickers to put in a scrapbook.


----------



## Patrickprincess

BrennaM said:


> Was making some stuff for my book I'm making for my cruise's FE and thought I would share here if anyone else wants.  I'm making them as stickers to put in a scrapbook.



I hope i'm not beeing a pain could you do this one for me but instead using the fantasy with Mashelle's castaway day.  Thanks


----------



## BrennaM

I don't mind at all.  Which one did you want personalized with the text?


----------



## DisneyDream2B

BrennaM said:


> Was making some stuff for my book I'm making for my cruise's FE and thought I would share here if anyone else wants.  I'm making them as stickers to put in a scrapbook.



These are amazing!  Any chance I could get a set to use as door magnets, personalized with "Bajar Family Cruisin' the Dream"?


----------



## CBEW4

BrennaM - Thanks for sharing! I just love the Donald one!!


----------



## big jack 2002

These are really cute!!
Barbara


----------



## BrennaM

DisneyDream2B,

Here you go.  I had to change them up a little just because I made them larger.  I hope they are to your liking.  Let me know if you would like any changes.


----------



## Patrickprincess

BrennaM said:


> I don't mind at all.  Which one did you want personalized with the text?



Ilike the middle one with just Mashelle's castaway day with no date becuse  if i get to take another cruise then i could reuse itthanks


----------



## milliepie

CBEW4 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Your work is wonderful and you have such a good heart to volunteer your time like this!!  I posted sometime back with a few requests, but I think they may have gotten lost among the overwhelming amount of new ones you receive every day!  I will downsize my original request.  If at all possible, would you be able to create two Donald magnets for my 16 year old daughter?  She just loves him - especially when he displays his edgier side.  We have two cruises booked:
> The Fantasy Western Caribbean 5/12-19, 2012
> The Dream Christmas Cruise 12/23-28, 2012
> My daughter's name is Susan.
> 
> I know she will get such a kick out of seeing whatever you have time to create for her.  If you want to indulge us a little more, a funny one of Chip & Dale with both of our names would be great, too!  My name is LuAnn
> 
> Thanks!!



Here are a few.  I kind of got carried away..  

I added one that I made as a funny, but I didn't add a name to it.


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> did not realize you where you were no worries ... and thanks I think Im around 176 ill check back .....



I checked and I think I remember asking you about it but I can't find it.  What kind of calendar were you hoping for?  A pocket size where all of the months are on one page, or a different page for each month that you put together?  Let me know.


----------



## milliepie

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Hope everything is ok!!!  I think all of my requests to you are for my February 2013 cruise...so I have plenty of time!!  Thank you for all you do!!!!  I love looking at all the doors that are decorated and seeing DISigns by the talented DISers such as yourself!!!





ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I hope all is ok too Millipie!!   I have plenty of time for mine as well....I always try to request mine well in advance as I know how busy you get and honestly your fab designs are worth waiting for!  I am always worried about keeping up with the designs.  I like to make sure to see mine and thank you...  Hey an idea, if somehow with the delivery of requests there could be a post # or page that might help people stop asking you what you are on...just a thought so they stop asking....LOL



You guys are so sweet, everything is fine.  I just had a bunch of homework to get done and some activities going on at home.  Great Idea about the post number, I'll probably do that!


----------



## BrennaM

PatrickPrincess,

I switched the order in my second post so the middle one changed...so I just did both for ya just in case.  heheh


----------



## milliepie

annetria said:


> Milliepie, Can you make me the top Jack Skellington that says Michael please?



Here you go.


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> You guys are so sweet, everything is fine.  I just had a bunch of homework to get done and some activities going on at home.  Great Idea about the post number, I'll probably do that!



I saw your album and was wondering if you could the borading pass with the folowing
leaving seattle on september 20
arrving orlando september 21
for disney's magic kingdom  
Then Disney Fantasy on September 22 ith the name Mashelle. you are such a sweetheart for doing this. Best wishes in you schooling Thanks


----------



## Patrickprincess

BrennaM said:


> PatrickPrincess,
> 
> I switched the order in my second post so the middle one changed...so I just did both for ya just in case.  heheh



thank you boy now i have to decide witch one i want to use oh yeach i just may use both


----------



## milliepie

calygirl724 said:


> You are so creative and have such cute designs.  I absolutely love the sport mickey's!  Can you please make an OU mickey head with the names Dan and Angie, or just a plain OU Mickey.
> Also, I haven't seen any wedding Mickey heads, but my fiance and I are going on the Alaska cruise this May on our honeymoon and I would love a wedding Mickey and Minnie with the names Brian and Kristen.  Thank You!



A couple of Wedding themed ones for you.


----------



## milliepie

ohsoblessed said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could I get you to personalize two more for me?  I missed these on my first request.  I love your designs.  You are great!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OuYUPcJO/baseballmh2.html?refurl=d1url
> With the name Caleb.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uCc2gOZ_/Ladytrampmh.html?refurl=d1url
> With the name Sarah.
> 
> I have to stop looking at your designs.  They are all so cute.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Sheila



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

MoranClan said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can I ask you for one more please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of Barb, can you fit jessie and Bobby Jr. on 2 Surfboards?
> 
> Jessie-- would like a Perry the Platypus surfboard
> Bobby Jr. -- Something piratey..
> 
> Fantasy  and 2012 in the corner.
> 
> Thanks



Here you go.


----------



## MoranClan

Thanks again Milliepie.

You are the best!!!


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Do you still do the tags ? I'd love to have the red Donald Duck ,Disney Cruise Line tags for my family :
> 
> Marguerite, Mort, Gina, Bruce, Elaine, Joe, Jim, Sarah, Jay, Kate, Kevin, Kate, Vernon ,Becky
> 
> Also, I forgot my nephew Theo. Can you do a mickey head with Buzz for him.
> 
> Thanks ! And no hurry, I know you're busy with your studys.
> 
> THANKS !
> Gina



I hope this was the right tag.  It is the only red Donald one I had.


----------



## flyofcr

I'm new to this.  I hope I'm requesting this correctly.  

Could I get Mickey baseball head with Ezra.
My daughter loves Perry from F & B so any design of your choice with Perry with the name Nicolette.

Thanks.


----------



## annetria

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



You are amazing. I love these and so will the fam!


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> If its not too late could you add THE MCGRORY'S to my Grand Slam ?



No problem am getting to these tonight...is there an order to the other ships besides the magic being at home?


----------



## flick

Hi blueyes87,

Would you mind doing a "Grand Slam" for me? If possible could I have it with a date instead of a name? It would be March 8th, 2012 and could I change the order of the ship? It would be the Wonder, Magic, Dream, & Fantasy. The Wonder being on first base.
If it is too much of a hassle, no worries. 

Thank you,
Kim


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> Blue Eyes, We will be a member of the Grand Slam Club next March . Do we qualify for a GS magnet ?? If so, could we please get one with the Magic at home ? Thanks !!
> 
> Also, I still need a Mickey head with Buzz saying Theo's 1st Disney Cruise , June 20, 2012.
> 
> THANKS !!
> Gina



Heres the grand slam club I used this order but if you want a different order just let me know






tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your Grand Slam design is awesome.  My husband loves baseball and will be blown away by this.  Would you mind making my family one?  We become "official in November on the Fantasy Turkey Cruise over Thanksgiving.
> 
> We are the "Van Beek Family" and the order of our bases would be:
> 
> 1st - Magic
> 2nd - Dream
> 3rd - Wonder
> home - Fantasy
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Beth



Here you go 






villagesbarbara said:


> This is so cool!  Could you do one for the "URBANSKI" Family.
> 
> June can't come fast enough - wish I had a pair of magic red shoes - There's no place like a DCL ship! There's no . . ."
> 
> Thank you so much.



No problem here you go 






flick said:


> Hi blueyes87,
> 
> Would you mind doing a "Grand Slam" for me? If possible could I have it with a date instead of a name? It would be March 8th, 2012 and could I change the order of the ship? It would be the Wonder, Magic, Dream, & Fantasy. The Wonder being on first base.
> If it is too much of a hassle, no worries.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kim



I changed it a little bit since you didn't want the name but if you wanted it the other way with date in banner just let me know


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Could you please make a Lady and Tramp , like this one, for MORGAN 2012 ?


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I hope this was the right tag.  It is the only red Donald one I had.



  Milliepie, I know this took a lot of your time ! I really appreciate it ! My family will love the Donald tags !! They're perfect !!! Hope school is going well ! Best wishes for success !!


----------



## scrapycruiser

THANKS for the Grand Slam ! Just perfect !


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

To BlueEyes -- Ditto what scrapycruiser just said.  Thank you so much for the Grand Slam design.  Love it!  I really appreciate the time and effort you put into this.

Beth


----------



## DsnysGr8t

flick said:


> Hi blueyes87,
> 
> Would you mind doing a "Grand Slam" for me? If possible could I have it with a date instead of a name? It would be March 8th, 2012 and could I change the order of the ship? It would be the Wonder, Magic, Dream, & Fantasy. The Wonder being on first base.
> If it is too much of a hassle, no worries.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kim



Hi blueyes87,

I would greatly appreciate it if you could also do a "Grand Slam" for us, exactly as the above request:  Wonder, Magic, Dream & Fantasy.  Same date too!  This will be for the McClure Family!

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

Lisa


----------



## DisneyDream2B

BrennaM said:


> DisneyDream2B,
> 
> Here you go.  I had to change them up a little just because I made them larger.  I hope they are to your liking.  Let me know if you would like any changes.



Hi Brenna,
Thank you so much!  These are amazing!  I can't wait to see their expressions when my family sees these on our stateroom door next month.


----------



## villagesbarbara

Blueyes87 said:


> Heres the grand slam club I used this order but if you want a different order just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed it a little bit since you didn't want the name but if you wanted it the other way with date in banner just let me know



Thanks so much.


----------



## burma

milliepie said:


> I checked and I think I remember asking you about it but I can't find it. What kind of calendar were you hoping for? A pocket size where all of the months are on one page, or a different page for each month that you put together? Let me know.


 
I am going to put one together I love the one youd did on your storage site can you update it as a Fantasy Cruise for me ... 

Also the kids asked if they could get Something with 

1. Dumbo ( Halle ) any design you want not a bubble name though

2. Goofy (Kyra) any design you want not a bubble name though 

3. Micky head with Fantasy Western Carib. map for April 14-21 2012

Thanks so much I dont want to take up much of your time since you are so nice to do this for everyone ....


----------



## Pappert

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Hi Milliepie, Can I get one of these for the Fantasy 2012 with 3 surfboards.  The names for each surfboard are John, Judy and Brandon.  Thanks!  No hurry, our cruise isn't until June.  Thanks!!


----------



## Pappert

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Can I also get one of the Beach Chairs for the Magic 2012 saying Youngman Family?  On each of the chairs I need, Doug, Dawn, Delaney and Drake.  Also on the Life preserver can I get Youngman Family for the Magic.  They are going June 2 - June 10, 2012.  This is for a friend who is going on the Magic the same time we are going on the Fantasy.  Thanks!  Again there is no hurry on these.


----------



## Blueyes87

DsnysGr8t said:


> Hi blueyes87,
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it if you could also do a "Grand Slam" for us, exactly as the above request:  Wonder, Magic, Dream & Fantasy.  Same date too!  This will be for the McClure Family!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!
> 
> Lisa



Here you are


----------



## Stacey6274

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Hello - I love this - may I request a GrandSlam as well - same bases but for the Donegan Family and the date will be 8/18/12 to 8/25/12

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## DsnysGr8t

YIPPEE Now we're all set!  Thank you so much!


----------



## aimeebabie

milliepie said:


> Finally finished them up for you.
> 
> Milliepie -
> 
> I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU!!!! for the journal pages.  They are amazing!!!!!!  All your things really add a magical touch to our vacations!


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Milliepie -

One more last journal page if possible!! 

My husband surprised me with planning a vow renewal for our 10 year anniversary on the Fantasy.  

Any chance you can make a journal page for Vow Renewal?

Thanks so much again!
aimeebabie


----------



## BrennaM

One more graphic I made for the hubby as he is a huge Donald fan.


----------



## magicbegins

Hi Milliepie! I love your graphics!!! Can I also get one of the Beach Chairs for the Magic 2012 saying Larghi Family? On each of the chairs I need, Angel, Luz, Santi, Lara and Mora. We are celebratin Angel's 40 birthday!!! We are going May 9 - May 14, 2012. Thank youuuuu!!!!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDream2B said:


> Hi,
> I found this on the Photobucket :
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/th_MHsunset.jpg
> May I have this personalized with:
> Constantino and Kathleen
> Living happily ever after....
> 
> And may I ask for a second one
> http://dc367.4shared.com/img/timkC5rg/s3/Jason_Kate_Abby_Sean_fantasy_b.jpg- beach chairs with the names:
> 
> Constantino, Kathleen, and Angeline
> Disney Dream
> March 4-9, 2012
> 
> 
> These are such beautiful designs.  I am so appreciative of your generosity in sharing them with us!



It's a pleasure!


----------



## milliepie

Lexa said:


> milliepie,
> 
> I have one more request.....I found US Mickey silhouette you made already. Is there a chance to make one with Slovene flag (country: Slovenia) and one which would be half Slovene and half American? If half and half doesn't work, then I would still like one with Slovene flag. I just got a wonderful idea for our shirts!
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your wonderful work!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

weezyree said:


> I saw on a closed thread the letters which are 'bubble' style with an Aloha printed Mickey and Minnie inside.  Are those your designs and if so, how can I get our names made??
> 
> Matt and Lisa
> Delbert and Cindy
> Madison
> Billy and Brandi
> 
> That is so awesome and if you aren't the creator, do you know who is??
> 
> Have a great evening!!  Lisa



Those are some that I did.  How soon do you need them? It might be a little bit before I can get to them all.


----------



## Lexa

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Awww...you did it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## SillyNellie

milliepie said:


> A couple of Wedding themed ones for you.



Hi MilliePie!  We are celebrating our 10 Year anniversary this year...could you personalize this one with "Shannen and Craig" and 10 years, and the year 2012

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chilly

milliepie said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to get much done these past few days, but I am going to try to get some done later today.  I'm on page 174, so if I haven't gotten to you yet, I will hopefully soon!  Thanks!



I think mine may have got missed in the onslaught as it was on page 174. Mine are all wondeful but the map was the wrong itinerary, please could I have the map that goes from Vancouver and returns to Seattle? No rush don't go for 3 months yet.

Thanks again for my others x


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

BrennaM said:


> One more graphic I made for the hubby as he is a huge Donald fan.



This is so cute!


----------



## karajeboo

You did some great designs for me for our cruise last year and we're getting ready to sail again!

Can I please some mickey heads personalized please?

I would love to have all of these say underneath the head:
Disney Magic
March 30-April 6, 2012

pirateminniemh2 - Kara
pirateminniemh - Tammi
pirateheadbandmickeymh - Jeff

Is there anyway to get pirateminniebrmh changed to have Chip on one and Dale on another?  Or two different poses with Chip n Dale on each?  One to say Ally and the other to say Tori......

Also, the Beach Chairs to read
Disney Magic 2012

And then the names Jeff, Kara, Ally

And another one with Disney Magic 2012
And the names Tammi, Tori

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## scrapycruiser

BrennaM said:


> Was making some stuff for my book I'm making for my cruise's FE and thought I would share here if anyone else wants.  I'm making them as stickers to put in a scrapbook.



Could I get Donald and Nemo mickey heads with The McGrory's on them ?
These are really cute !  THANKS !!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I was wondering if anyone has the DISign that looks like one of those yellow "baby on board" signs that people put in their car windows. Except this one says "DCL Addict" with the DCL logo on it?  I had it several years ago but my computer crashed and I lost it.  
THANKS!!!!


----------



## BrennaM

scrapycruiser,

Glad you like them.    Here ya go.  If you want anything changed just let me know.


----------



## scrapycruiser

BrennaM said:


> scrapycruiser,
> 
> Glad you like them.    Here ya go.  If you want anything changed just let me know.



Thank you !! Yes, they are really cute and colorful !


----------



## kris3kid

Hi I am looking for a few images to be done for our next cruise  I liked the pic with the ocean and the boat in the middle and a shinny half circle over the boat with star ears (post 2747) with "Magical Trans-Atlantic Cruise" "May 18- June 1, 2013"
I also like the mickey head with the map for the trans-Atlantic cruise, ports are Galveston, TX; Castaway Cay; Funchal, Madeira; Gibraltar, UK; Barcelona, Spain.

Also loved the What happens on the Magic, stays on the magic.  

Feel free to be creative, no rush.
Thanks a ton!!!

Very excited


----------



## ColoradoTates

Hi,

I am new to this, so I hope that I am doing this correctly. We are traveling on on Disney Wonder to the MR April 22-29 with my extended family and I would love some magnets to print for the doors. Please feel free to use your imagination.

#1 - Henry with anything Finding Nemo
#2 - Max with anything sports related
#3 - The Tate Family -  Ian, Adie and Henry
#4 - The Dorband Family  - Matt, Sara and Max
#5 - The Dorband Family - Grandma Wendy and Papa Bill

Please let me know if you have any questions or if I did something wrong in the request.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyokwSSR said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would I be able to get the following graphic with:
> 
> Dream
> 2013
> 
> If possible, I would like one with each name:
> 
> Mary Ann
> Bob
> Robert
> Lauren
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Thanks Millie-you're the best!!
> 
> 
> I can't resist!!  I usually don't go for Stitch,but we are going to Hawaii! Can I get the top one with Judy and Debbie on the surfboard, Disney Wonder, 2012
> 
> For the bottom one-2 surfboards with Judy(Cinderella one) and Debbie (Belle one) with Best Friend Hawaii Cruise
> 
> BTW anything like the sombrero Mickey Head but for Hawaii?  Could I get the sombrero one one with Judy and the other with Debbie
> 
> Thank you once again.



Here are your requests and then some.  
Not sure how you feel about Minnie, but I had a clip of her in hula gear so I did one with that too.  I didn't have anything for Hawaii like the sombrero so I threw a couple together.  Hope you like them.


----------



## milliepie

dznyacct said:


> I am amazed at the talent and kindness of the DIS folks .  We are cruising on The Fantasy in May and I have several requests whenever anyone has time .
> 
> Stitch with the surfboards - one with 2 surfboards that has the names Brian and Kathy and one with 2 surfboards that has the names Jake and MaryRose (no space between the "y" and the "R" please) with Disney Fantasy 2012 in Disney font across the bottom.
> 
> Rockin' The Caribbean - please change the phrase to *KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean*, with Disney Fantasy 2012 somewhere in the picture
> 
> 4 beach chairs in the sand with the DCL ship in the background -  Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and the names Brian Kathy Jake and MaryRose on the chairs
> 
> Porthole with Captain Mickey in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Brian  Jake) in Disney font
> 
> Porthole with Captainess (??) Minnie in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Kathy  MaryRose) in Disney font
> 
> Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and The Roark Family underneath that in Disney font
> 
> Pirate ºoº head (black Mickey head and red bandana with skull and crossbones hat) - 2 with pirate Mickey with the name Brian and Jake, 2 with pirate Minnie with the name Kathy and MaryRose
> 
> White life preserver with captain Mickey and Minnie - Disney Fantasy May 19 - 26 in Disney font
> 
> Shiny light blue Mickey head of the Eastern Caribbean map (with stops at St. Maarten and St. Thomas/St. John) - in one ear Disney Fantasy and in the other ear May 19 - 26 2012
> 
> What Happens on The Fantasy Stays on the Fantasy - KLPs RUMmaging around the Caribbean across the bottom
> 
> Pirates in the Caribbean (pirate Mickey swinging on a rope, starts out with the words "ahoy mateys! thar be pirates aboard! - please use the same wording, but use the names Brian, Kathy, Jake and MaryRose and The Fantasy 2012
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no rush at all on any of these.  Your creative talents are much appreciated !




I think I got them all..


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

milliepie said:


>




Thank you so much.  I truly appreciate you sharing all your talents will all of us!


----------



## disneyrookie84

milliepie said:


> A couple of Wedding themed ones for you.



Milliepie,

I love these wedding mickey's!!  You do an amazing job on these magnets!!
Is there anyway we can get these made for our wedding on the Dream?
Our names are....
Kristie & Barry

Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Chilly said:


> I think mine may have got missed in the onslaught as it was on page 174. Mine are all wondeful but the map was the wrong itinerary, please could I have the map that goes from Vancouver and returns to Seattle? No rush don't go for 3 months yet.
> 
> Thanks again for my others x



I have that page saved.  I replied, but I guess it got lost in the shuffle.  I don't have the map you need, but I'm looking for it and if I can't find it I'll create one.  The one on the DCL site gives me the wrong one when I click on it.  If you can find it before me please send me the link or post the pic if you can.  Thanks!


----------



## gydell

milliepie-

Could you please do one of Hawaii ones with the the leis with the names Carolyn, Gydell, Stephanie? Thanks!


----------



## dznyacct

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all..



Oh.My.Gosh.  These are FABULOUS .  Thank you so much for doing these and helping me with decorating our cabin doors.  It is much appreciated . ~ Kathy


----------



## Blueyes87

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello - I love this - may I request a GrandSlam as well - same bases but for the Donegan Family and the date will be 8/18/12 to 8/25/12
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!



here you go


----------



## sues14

Milliepie, I have a request. We are also going on the fantasy in may!  Small world!  And I love the work that has been done and I am hoping to get in on the fun. If you have time it would be great! 


Stitch with the surfboards - one with 3 surfboards that has the names Tony, Susan and Kelsey and one with 2 surfboards that has the names Chris and Jackie with Disney Fantasy 2012 in Disney font across the bottom.

Rockin' The Caribbean - please change the phrase to "Fantasy becomes Reality" with Disney Fantasy 2012 somewhere in the picture

3 beach chairs in the sand with the DCL ship in the background - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and the names Tony, Susan and Kelsey on the chairs

Porthole with Captain Mickey in a white suit - with name (Tony) in Disney font

Porthole with Captainess (??) Minnie in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Susan, Kelsey) in Disney font

Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and The Rogers Family underneath that in Disney font, same print but with the Cooper Family, and another with the Fish Family

Pirate ºoº head (black Mickey head and red bandana with skull and crossbones hat) - 1with pirate Mickey with the name Tony, 2 with pirate Minnie with the name Susan and one with Kelsey

White life preserver with captain Mickey and Minnie - Disney Fantasy May 19 - 26 in Disney font

Shiny light blue Mickey head of the Eastern Caribbean map (with stops at St. Maarten and St. Thomas/St. John) - in one ear Disney Fantasy and in the other ear May 19 - 26 2012

What Happens on The Fantasy Stays on the Fantasy - May 19-26 2012 across the bottom




There is absolutely no rush at all on any of these. Thankyou for the time and effort you put into all you do


----------



## BrennaM

ColoradoTates,

Not sure who you were requesting stuff from, but I did happen to have a finding Nemo Mickey head so did one up for Henry for you.






sues14,

Here you go for your Pirates in the Caribbean one. If you want any changes just let me know.


----------



## marciemouse

milliepie,

I love your work. Could I please get one of these portholes (white background) with the names Joshua and Marcie on it? We sail on the Wonder March 4-11, 2012. Thanks so much!


----------



## TeenaS

Milliepie,

Any chance of getting port holes as follows???

Grumpy - Bob
Tink - Teena
Pooh - Lauren
Donald - Gary
Pluto - Mary K 
Eeyore - Jeanne
Tigger - Brian
Pooh - Lily
Mickey - Fred
Minnie - Lois

Your work is amazing!  We're all going on a cruise in June 2013 on the Fantasy but don't want the ship on the porthole so we can use them on all the Disney ships (and therefore not have to ask you for more).  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## flick

Thank you so much!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## scrapycruiser

Would it be possible to do an Italian Mickey head with Grumpy ?
This would be so perfect for my Italian bro-in-law, Joe. 
No problem if can't be done


----------



## Stacey6274

Zandy595 said:


>



Hello - I love these - may I request some????

If so - can I have the minnie and mickey one with Bob and Stacey celebrating 14 years of marriage!

And the Areial with Emma Living the Fantsy 

(we will be on the Fantsy instead of the Dream)

thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

Blueyes87 said:


> here you go



Thank you sooooo much!  Love it


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Milliepie,I am going on a cruise with my sisters in April. I would love some of your designs whenever you get a chance. Thanks so much.


1) Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - The Disney Magic   across the top and The 2012 Sister Trip underneath that in Disney font


2) What Happens on The Magic Stays on the Magic - Sisters loose in the Caribbean across the bottom


3) Pirates in the Caribbean (pirate Mickey swinging on a rope, starts out with the words "ahoy mateys! thar be pirates aboard! - please use the same wording, but use the names.
  Phyllis,Danielle,Arlene and Helen and The Magic  2012


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

I like this one! Can be for all cruises! Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> Oops, I had it done, I guess I just missed it when I posted.



Millie - Im sorry  I must be losing it - I still dont see the beach chairs that you did?


----------



## amylia403

Hi Millie 

Last year you did a deck chairs design for us, it is in your completed requests as Patrick amy jacob tyler ana beach chair jpg on page 6 ovf that folder  . I was just wondering if you could change the top to say Disney Magic 2012? We were so in love with the design we want to use it again this year for our cruise in May 

Also if it's not too much trouble, would you be able to do one that is the exact same design (with Disney Magic 2012 on top) , but only 2 deck chairs.(ROB on an Eeyore chair and GINA on a Tinkerbell chair)   My sister and her hubby will be cruising for the first time ever with us this year 

Thank you so much!


----------



## BrennaM

mickeys girl 52,


Here is your pirate night request.  Let me know if you needed any changes.


----------



## Zandy595

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello - I love these - may I request some????
> 
> If so - can I have the minnie and mickey one with Bob and Stacey celebrating 14 years of marriage!
> 
> And the Areial with Emma Living the Fantsy
> 
> (we will be on the Fantsy instead of the Dream)
> 
> thanks


I just found these images and thought I'd share.  I'm not really personalizing them.  Maybe someone else would be willing to do that for you.  Unfortunately I could not find larger sizes.


----------



## Pappert

Can I get this one for the Pappert Family?  Thanks!!


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> Would it be possible to do an Italian Mickey head with Grumpy ?
> This would be so perfect for my Italian bro-in-law, Joe.
> No problem if can't be done



i can work on this tonight


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> i can work on this tonight



Oh, FUN !! Thanks a bunch !! I'll look for it !


----------



## mickeys girl 52

BrennaM said:


> mickeys girl 52,
> 
> 
> Here is your pirate night request.  Let me know if you needed any changes.



That is fine, Thank you so much


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> Oh, FUN !! Thanks a bunch !! I'll look for it !



OK I guess I got to it sooner than I thought  How does this work for you? 





At the last minute I changed it and put this banner on it and couldn't decide if I liked it better or not so I decided to add it


----------



## Patrickprincess

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello - I love these - may I request some????
> 
> If so - can I have the minnie and mickey one with Bob and Stacey celebrating 14 years of marriage!
> 
> And the Areial with Emma Living the Fantsy
> 
> (we will be on the Fantsy instead of the Dream)
> 
> thanks



i was wondering if i could get the castaway cay with the fantasy? Mashelle
thanks


----------



## collectoraholic

Blueyes87 said:


> I changed it a little bit since you didn't want the name but if you wanted it the other way with date in banner just let me know



Could I get this one, only without the date?  I'm hoping to use the graphic to make shirts for our Grand Slam Sailing.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wfgamble

I hope this isn't a terribly stupid question but I've got to ask. We are going on our 1st Disney cruise in May and it's on the Dream. I've seen all the great, incredible designs in this board and am trying to figure out what you all use them for. I've seen the door magnets but can you use them on shirts? And what are the license plates for? They are so cute but I have no clue where they are used. Thanks so much!


----------



## amylia403

wfgamble said:


> I hope this isn't a terribly stupid question but I've got to ask. We are going on our 1st Disney cruise in May and it's on the Dream. I've seen all the great, incredible designs in this board and am trying to figure out what you all use them for. I've seen the door magnets but can you use them on shirts? And what are the license plates for? They are so cute but I have no clue where they are used. Thanks so much!



   The designs can actually be used however your family likes them  Some people print them and make magnets, some people print them out on tshirt transfers and iron them on to shirts     It really is a cute way to make a neat little memento of your cruise. We always print some and make matching tshirts for day one of our cruise  Hope that helps !


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> OK I guess I got to it sooner than I thought  How does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the last minute I changed it and put this banner on it and couldn't decide if I liked it better or not so I decided to add it



I am sorry . When I download it part is cut off ??? Had this trouble before ?? 
Don't know what I'm doing wrong. Don't have this when I download Milliepies. Don't understand.


----------



## Blueyes87

collectoraholic said:


> Could I get this one, only without the date?  I'm hoping to use the graphic to make shirts for our Grand Slam Sailing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here you are


----------



## sues14

tinkerbelltwins said:


> This is so cute!


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44034476&postcount=2858

BrennaM....
Oh I love this!  Could you do this three ways.  Castaway cay, typhoon lagoon, and just plain!


Also thank you for the pirate sign, I got it saved. I went to write you a thanks note and I can't find it on this post.  I love it and can't wait to print it!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

I'm wondering if this is the thread or if anyone can direct me to the thread.... do we still have someone that makes magnet designs that are like the letters of the name of the person with design within/inside the letters? I need 2 more made, it was years ago when someone made them for our family but now I need a girl one for Amy and boy one for Harley! Can anyone help please?


----------



## BrennaM

Here you go sues14.  Glad you liked them as well as the Pirate night one.


----------



## Chilly

milliepie said:


> I have that page saved.  I replied, but I guess it got lost in the shuffle.  I don't have the map you need, but I'm looking for it and if I can't find it I'll create one.  The one on the DCL site gives me the wrong one when I click on it.  If you can find it before me please send me the link or post the pic if you can.  Thanks!



Thanks so much - I'll look for it now.


----------



## Chilly

double post


----------



## Chilly

This is the link:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/reservations/customize?execution=e1s3

_I just checked the link and it doesn't work. Its the 7-Night Alaskan Cruise on Disney Wonder - Itinerary C Sails May 21, 2012_

When I tried saving it the colours went all funny, no idea what I did!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I'm wondering if this is the thread or if anyone can direct me to the thread.... do we still have someone that makes magnet designs that are like the letters of the name of the person with design within/inside the letters? I need 2 more made, it was years ago when someone made them for our family but now I need a girl one for Amy and boy one for Harley! Can anyone help please?



Is this the thread you're looking for? 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2729487


----------



## milliepie

Chilly said:


> This is the link:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/reservations/customize?execution=e1s3
> 
> _I just checked the link and it doesn't work. Its the 7-Night Alaskan Cruise on Disney Wonder - Itinerary C Sails May 21, 2012_
> 
> When I tried saving it the colours went all funny, no idea what I did!
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and just re-created it.  Thanks for trying to find it.  It did the same thing to me when I clicked on the link.  Not sure what happened there.


----------



## CBEW4

Hi Milliepie,
Thanks so much for these wonderful and really funny Donald and chip & Dale designs.  I am just back from the hospital after having some minor surgery.  I signed  on to the boards and saw these magnets - you really made my day!!!  
Thanks so much!
LuAnn


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey milliepie, sorry to bother you again...can I get this in another version as well... Just changing the title to say Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Cruise.  Same dates and same ship.... thanks my dear!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

CBEW4 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Thanks so much for these wonderful and really funny Donald and chip & Dale designs.  I am just back from the hospital after having some minor surgery.  I signed  on to the boards and saw these magnets - you really made my day!!!
> Thanks so much!
> LuAnn



You are most welcome.  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## milliepie

ohsoblessed said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you add #7 to Caleb's baseball Mickey's head?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sheila



Sure can.


----------



## Chilly

milliepie said:


> Chilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/reservations/customize?execution=e1s3
> 
> _I just checked the link and it doesn't work. Its the 7-Night Alaskan Cruise on Disney Wonder - Itinerary C Sails May 21, 2012_
> 
> When I tried saving it the colours went all funny, no idea what I did!
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and just re-created it.  Thanks for trying to find it.  It did the same thing to me when I clicked on the link.  Not sure what happened there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## ohsoblessed

milliepie said:


> Sure can.



Thanks so much!!!

This is perfect!!  You are amazing!!


----------



## LKFan

Can anyone do me a quick magnet with the name Camryn?  I'm not picky but it would be for a 12 year old girl, sailing on the Wonder.  

I looked through the library of names but didn't find that spelling.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> Millie, you don't have Steamboat Willie do you?



I have these..


----------



## wfgamble

amylia403 said:


> The designs can actually be used however your family likes them  Some people print them and make magnets, some people print them out on tshirt transfers and iron them on to shirts     It really is a cute way to make a neat little memento of your cruise. We always print some and make matching tshirts for day one of our cruise  Hope that helps !



Thanks! Who has the best iron-on transfer paper. I bought Avery at Walmart and it's not so good


----------



## milliepie

LKFan said:


> Can anyone do me a quick magnet with the name Camryn?  I'm not picky but it would be for a 12 year old girl, sailing on the Wonder.
> 
> I looked through the library of names but didn't find that spelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

wfgamble said:


> Thanks! Who has the best iron-on transfer paper. I bought Avery at Walmart and it's not so good



Amy Mickey has the best transfers you can find.  Rave reviews.  
I can't post the link, it's not allowed, but you can find her very easy in the creative DISigns forum.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## burma

did you get my responese to your response on pg 190 not sure what page you are on just wanted to make sure you saw it.

Thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## LKFan

milliepie said:


>



You're awesome!   Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDee27 said:


> Are you able to make a Sally (from the nightmare before christmas) in a Mickey head with the name Brianna on one ear? I saw that you did a square Sally for someone named Tatiana. It's beautiful btw. Just curious if I could get that as a Mickey head for my niece.
> Thank you in advance,
> Dee



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

sdeal said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Thanks for all the wonder designs you create - I have really enjoyed looking through your files!
> 
> I have a few requests if possible...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/9PNIZHoB/blankjournalpage2.html?*
> Can you personalize with the following message: We hope all of your DREAMS *came true! *Use this journal to create a special keepsake from your cruise. *We hope you enjoy filling it in as much as we enjoyed making it!
> The Deal Family
> May 27, 2012
> 
> http://dc397.4shared.com/img/UfQhAY3K/s7/JournalCoverPage.jpg
> Can you personalize with: Our Dream Journal May 27-June 1, 2012
> 
> Thank you so very much!!



Here are your designs.


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> did you get my responese to your response on pg 190 not sure what page you are on just wanted to make sure you saw it.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Dave



I keep forgetting to post the page number I'm on.  I am working my way there.  I'm on 184 post number 2747.  I did start on the calendar and have to do the other designs for you.  

Link to the calendar.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Ms082gVS/Calendar.html


----------



## Zandy595

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I'm wondering if this is the thread or if anyone can direct me to the thread.... do we still have someone that makes magnet designs that are like the letters of the name of the person with design within/inside the letters? I need 2 more made, it was years ago when someone made them for our family but now I need a girl one for Amy and boy one for Harley! Can anyone help please?


I'm not making any new names, but I do have a TON already done on my thread.  I'm sure I probably have Amy, not sure about Harley though.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830&highlight=character+names


----------



## sdeal

milliepie said:


> Here are your designs.


Thanks so very much!! This looks much better than when I tried to hand write a personal message!!


----------



## lpizzuro123

I have seen lots of Mickey heads with lots of great things in them - names, pictures, maps, etc.  I just printed one out to see what it would look like before I get it personalized and I have a question.  Once you make the iron on transfer, do you cut the head out before you iron it on the shirt?  Some of the heads have hats on them or other things and it looks like it will be very difficult to cut out.

We are not cruising for a while so I have plenty of time to play around with these but I just was wondering.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## collectoraholic

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



PERFECT!  Thanks so very much!!!!!


----------



## ambrow9

We are going on our 1st cruise on the Dream in 10 days and I want a design made that I can print on the magnetic paper and put on our door.  Who on here can put our names and ship name on a design? Help me please.  PLLEEAASSEEEEE


----------



## weezyree

milliepie said:


> Those are some that I did.  How soon do you need them? It might be a little bit before I can get to them all.


We cruise in June, so no rush.  Just want to laminate them and get the magnets adhered!!!  You are so awesome!!  I love your work and creativity!!!  Thank you so much!!  Lisa


----------



## milliepie

lpizzuro123 said:


> I have seen lots of Mickey heads with lots of great things in them - names, pictures, maps, etc.  I just printed one out to see what it would look like before I get it personalized and I have a question.  Once you make the iron on transfer, do you cut the head out before you iron it on the shirt?  Some of the heads have hats on them or other things and it looks like it will be very difficult to cut out.
> 
> We are not cruising for a while so I have plenty of time to play around with these but I just was wondering.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



You can cut it out if you want, but it can be tedious if it is an intricate design.  A lot of people just trim them square or oval and iron on like that.

Here are a few examples.  The first is the fish extender.  I cut the Mickey heads and the dcl tag out completely before ironing them on. 











I ironed this one on using a white transfer on white shirt.  The white becomes transparent. 






This one is a dark transfer on a dark shirt.  I colored the background black so that it would not be a white block around the design.  With dark transfers any white is visible.






This one I cut around the design.  Hope these help with the visuals a bit.


----------



## annetria

Milliepie,

Hi again! Could you please help me out again? I am looking for a cute Stitch magnet for my DD9 - Madison. Also something with Tigger for my DD13 - Alyssa and something with the Ratatouille for myself (if you have that, if not another Tigger would be fine) - Kaye. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fadog

Does anyone know the diameter of the room number signs on the doors so we can fit it into a magnet design?


----------



## BrennaM

> Does anyone know the diameter of the room number signs on the doors so we can fit it into a magnet design?



They are a 7.5" diameter.


----------



## Fadog

Thank you Brenna.


----------



## lynnivey

Good morning Milliepie -

May I please request a few designs for our April 22nd last minute Wonder sailing?  I need a birthday one for my son who will turn 8 while on board...we're not picky but he does love the 4 main dudes (Mickey, Donald, Goofy & Pluto).  I would also love the deck chairs with me, Lynn, in the Daisy duck and Nicky with the Donald duck design.  Again, we're sailing the Wonder from April 22-29 if you could include that.  Thank you so much!

Lynn


----------



## Carmouse10

_*Hi everyone!

I have not been on this thread in months but I wanted to post this as a thank you:


*_


----------



## ge0rgette2

These are great!! 
Can I bother you to put my son's name on them --- SEAN 

He would love that if I made a magnet for our door  

Thanks!

Happy Weekend!


milliepie said:


> I have these..


----------



## scrapycruiser

We have added 1 more to our family reunion cruise. So I need 1 more red Donald name tag with CINDY on it , please.

 Also, something with Lady & Tramp that has The Dream, June 20, 2012, and
 CINDY. Anything would be appreciated ! 

 Thanks !
 GINA


----------



## Nana G

scrapycruiser said:


> We have added 1 more to our family reunion cruise. So I need 1 more red Donald name tag with CINDY on it , please.
> 
> Also, something with Lady & Tramp that has The Dream, June 20, 2012, and
> CINDY. Anything would be appreciated !
> 
> Thanks !
> GINA



rEALLY GREAT GRAPHICS!!! OUR FIRST DISNEY CRUISE ON THE FANTASY APRIL 7 AND WOULD LOVE ANY DESIGN FOR MAGNET FOR THREE PEOPLE- PAUL, MELODY AND JASMINE. ANYONE ABLE TO HELP US OUT? THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## WDW Princess 71

To the wonderful DISigners here- we would love if you could do a design or two that highlights going on a Double Dip cruise.  I wasn't sure if anyone had created anything for them in the past or not.  We are doing the May 27-June 1, 2012 double dip (so excited for 2 stops at CC!) on the Dream and it would be awesome to have some magnets on our door that highlight the special cruise.  We are The Fazzio Family, (Michael, Lenora, and Nicole).  We're not picky at all as far as what kind of design, just something that incorporates Double Dip, the dates, and our names or family name would be so cool.  Thanks in advance for your creative masterpieces!


----------



## weezyree

WDW Princess 71 said:


> To the wonderful DISigners here- we would love if you could do a design or two that highlights going on a Double Dip cruise.  I wasn't sure if anyone had created anything for them in the past or not.  We are doing the May 27-June 1, 2012 double dip (so excited for 2 stops at CC!) on the Dream and it would be awesome to have some magnets on our door that highlight the special cruise.  We are The Fazzio Family, (Michael, Lenora, and Nicole).  We're not picky at all as far as what kind of design, just something that incorporates Double Dip, the dates, and our names or family name would be so cool.  Thanks in advance for your creative masterpieces!


WDW Princess 71,

I have seen a ton of 'back to back' cruise takers in the last few days.  I am curious how you made your plans.

Are you staying on the same ship and same stateroom?  If so, are you able to leave your stuff on the ship and disembark so they can clean and then get back on???

Or, if you are doing two different ships are you disembarking as late as possible on ship one and then checking in to get on ship two right away??

Either way, I think it's cool!!!  I may pitch this to my hubby who always complains our cruises aren't long enough!!!

Have a great time!!


----------



## ksloane

weezyree said:


> WDW Princess 71,
> 
> I have seen a ton of 'back to back' cruise takers in the last few days.  I am curious how you made your plans.
> 
> Are you staying on the same ship and same stateroom?  If so, are you able to leave your stuff on the ship and disembark so they can clean and then get back on???
> 
> Or, if you are doing two different ships are you disembarking as late as possible on ship one and then checking in to get on ship two right away??
> 
> Either way, I think it's cool!!!  I may pitch this to my hubby who always complains our cruises aren't long enough!!!
> 
> Have a great time!!



Double Dip is different than Back 2 Back. Double dip is one cruise that stops at Castaway Cay twice.

As far as b2b, we are doing one this summer.  Same ship, same room. Yes, you leave your stuff in the room. You do have to get off the ship and back on, but my understanding is you aren't off for long and you're back on WAY before the other passengers are allowed to start getting on. I can't wait. This gives us 13 nights on the Magic!!!

We have on cruiser on our cruise this summer that is doing b2b different ships, different ports. I think there's a day between her cruises, but she's getting off a ship in Port Canaveral, flying to NYC, and taking our cruise out of NYC.  I thought that was really cool!


----------



## dolphingirl47

ksloane said:


> Double Dip is different than Back 2 Back. Double dip is one cruise that stops at Castaway Cay twice.
> 
> As far as b2b, we are doing one this summer.  Same ship, same room. Yes, you leave your stuff in the room. You do have to get off the ship and back on, but my understanding is you aren't off for long and you're back on WAY before the other passengers are allowed to start getting on. I can't wait. This gives us 13 nights on the Magic!!!
> 
> We have on cruiser on our cruise this summer that is doing b2b different ships, different ports. I think there's a day between her cruises, but she's getting off a ship in Port Canaveral, flying to NYC, and taking our cruise out of NYC.  I thought that was really cool!



We did a modified back to back in 2008. We did the 5 night special cruise on the Magic, spend one night in a hotel near the port and then got on the Wonder for a 4 night cruise the next day. We are hoping to do a proper back to back next year. After having done a 11 night Med, 14 night Transatlantic and 15 night Panama Canal cruise, we find that 7 nights is just too short. So we are hoping to do the 7 night Los Angeles to Vancouver repo followed by the first Alaskan cruise of the season.

Corinna


----------



## AlisonUK

I've had a hunt but haven't seen anything - my son is a huge Muppets fan.  Has anyone got any Muppets-related designs?  His name is Stephen.

Thanks so much.


----------



## ksloane

dolphingirl47 said:


> We did a modified back to back in 2008. We did the 5 night special cruise on the Magic, spend one night in a hotel near the port and then got on the Wonder for a 4 night cruise the next day. We are hoping to do a proper back to back next year. After having done a 11 night Med, 14 night Transatlantic and 15 night Panama Canal cruise, we find that 7 nights is just too short. So we are hoping to do the 7 night Los Angeles to Vancouver repo followed by the first Alaskan cruise of the season.
> 
> Corinna



That sounds great. We almost did this over the Christmas break this past year (7 night cruise, 2 nights at port, 3 night cruise), but then I was surprised with my first grandbaby and I didn't want to miss his first Christmas.  

We've only done one cruise - a 5 nighter, but I can easily see where even 7 days is not enough as we were nowhere near ready to leave the ship.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Is this the thread you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2729487



I do believe so! Thank you so much!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

weezyree said:


> WDW Princess 71,
> 
> I have seen a ton of 'back to back' cruise takers in the last few days.  I am curious how you made your plans.
> 
> Are you staying on the same ship and same stateroom?  If so, are you able to leave your stuff on the ship and disembark so they can clean and then get back on???
> 
> Or, if you are doing two different ships are you disembarking as late as possible on ship one and then checking in to get on ship two right away??
> 
> Either way, I think it's cool!!!  I may pitch this to my hubby who always complains our cruises aren't long enough!!!
> 
> Have a great time!!



We just did a B2B in September 2011.  We left our stuff on the ship and had to go check in for the next cruise.  The best part was we got to wait in the concierge waiting area to get back on the ship, and got to board first.  It was really cool!!!  




BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I do believe so! Thank you so much!



You're welcome!!


----------



## nursesami

I'm new to the thread so bear with me. I've been searching all the threads for a blank one but it you could make one for me I'd be very grateful! I'm in love with the deck chairs magnet. I have a family of five.
Josh-Mickey chair
Samantha-Minnie
Andrew-anything boy but he would love Stitch if you have it!
Logan-(girl) she's 12yrs old anything pretty and blue!
Lilly-(girl) Princess and Pink!
Then I saw one unique magnet it was a drum set with the bass drum being a Mickey head if its possible that would be a wonderful surprise for my son cause he plays the drums for his high school band! I hope I'm not asking for much! We'll be sailing on the Disney Magic on March 24, 2012 also! It's our    2nd cruise with Disney we didn't know about the magnet thing the 1st time so this time we'll be going all out on the magnets. Thank you for all the wonderful work!


----------



## milliepie

ejw said:


> I love this design.  could you please change the wording for a Magical Eastern Med cruise?
> 
> thanks, ellen



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Millie
> 
> the port holes with them sitting in the window....
> 
> Love these - when you have time - could I get a few
> 
> jessie from Toy Story to say Emma
> Buzz for Bob
> Woody for Stacey
> Bullseye for Barb
> 
> If not then
> Tink for Stacey
> Goofy for Bob
> Ariel for Emma
> Minnie for Barb
> 
> thanks



Here are your portholes.


----------



## milliepie

son3disfan said:


> NEW REQUEST FOR MILLIEPIE!!!!!
> 
> hi MILLIEPIE!
> Your designs are amazing...
> You made some for me a few years back, and they are still on my fridge! The kids love them!
> 
> I would love a new magnet design for this years cruise.... We sail on the magic March 10-17th.
> I love the Stitch on the beach with the boat in the back ground,
> Or the surfboards...anything will do. We are taking my brother in law on his first vacation EVER.... just recently divorced and needs a vacation with family who loves him ! I want to surprise him with a door FILLED with happy magnets!
> 
> Our names are:
> Sonya
> Mike
> Our kids:
> Brad
> Adam
> Jacob( loves Stitch!)
> And Jim , my brother in law.
> Again, I love all your designs...anything will do!
> 
> 
> Whatever you can squeeze in! Thanks so much!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

weezyree said:


> I saw on a closed thread the letters which are 'bubble' style with an Aloha printed Mickey and Minnie inside.  Are those your designs and if so, how can I get our names made??
> 
> Matt and Lisa
> Delbert and Cindy
> Madison
> Billy and Brandi
> 
> That is so awesome and if you aren't the creator, do you know who is??
> 
> Have a great evening!!  Lisa



I saw that you added some on a future post.  I have to get to those still.  Here are these for now.


----------



## milliepie

tootsiemr said:


> CAN YOU DO ONE FOR MY DISNEY FANTASY CRUISE THIS APRIL FOR ME AND MY BOYFRIEND WILLIAM THANK YOU !!! NATASHA



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

Texasmomof3 said:


> Millipie - I think I saw on your completed designs one time a baseball mickey with ______'s mom in distressed letters.    If this rings a bell and you have time could I get one with Jacob's mom and one with Jacob's dad on them.  Thanks!!



Here are your mickey heads.


----------



## milliepie

Disneyelf10 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question, anyway you can make the Mickey hand w/ the Fantasy on it?  Just thinking ahead that this would be a great FE gift for my upcoming Fantasy cruise.
> 
> thanks!!!!



Like this right?


----------



## milliepie

sissy_ib said:


> Has anyone done a design for the Galveston cruises? I looked several pages back and did not see any yet, wondering if I missed something or not.
> 
> 
> If you could make a Mickey head with the map for the 8 night I would really appreciate it.   We sail Feb 1-9th, if you could put that in one ear and Disney Magic in the other.
> Thanks so much!



Not sure if any of these are the right ones.  If not I'll have to find the right map, unless you already have one and wouldn't mind posting it for me.


----------



## milliepie

KarlaG4Kids said:


> Milliepie, I made a request quite a while back but it was buried in with some other requests and I don't think I titled it correctly for you.
> I know you are super busy Milliepie, but I just LOVE these!
> 
> Mickey Head with Mickey Pirate  Christian
> Porthole with Donald  Cameron
> 
> Also Millie, I must give you extra credit.your Jayhawk designs turned out wonderful.I live in the land of the Jayhawks, but they arent my team of choicebut WOWyour designs are great!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the wonderful designs you create and share.



Not sure if I posted these yet.  I can't remember.  Here they are just in case.


----------



## milliepie

That's all for tonight folks.  I'll start on page 187 post 2795 next.  See you when I can!


----------



## nursesami

I posted a request for some designs earlier and I'm a little confussed. Do I have to ask someone directly for a certain design or do I just wait till someone replies to my request? Please help me with my confussion I'm new to this Forum!


----------



## Disneyelf10

yes!!!  Thank you!!! That is exactly what I wanted (mickey hand)worship:
Great job as always!


----------



## burma

nursesami said:


> I posted a request for some designs earlier and I'm a little confussed. Do I have to ask someone directly for a certain design or do I just wait till someone replies to my request? Please help me with my confussion I'm new to this Forum!




If it was for Milliepie I believe she was only on page 187 of this thread. She has tons of requests and does them as she can ... be patient she will get there.


----------



## son3disfan

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you!


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

Hi milliepie!  I was hoping you might be able to do some for me.  If at all possible I would love these two:






but instead of our family name can you put Aidan's 1st Cruise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aidan for the name

And if you have the time I would love the following link to these without a name? I would love to just leave them blank 
Portholes: Buzz, Woody, Bullseye, Jessie, Mater, and Lightning.

I know it is a large request, and I appreciate your time.  Thanks sooo much!


----------



## nursesami

burma said:


> If it was for Milliepie I believe she was only on page 187 of this thread. She has tons of requests and does them as she can ... be patient she will get there.



Thank you! This site is just so overwelming and addicting but I love it! Thanks again!


----------



## disneyrookie84

milliepie said:


> That's all for tonight folks.  I'll start on page 187 post 2795 next.  See you when I can!



I am post 2805 
Waiting for some wedding magnet Ideas - We are getting married on the ship!
Kristie & Barry
Disney Dream
Sept 2-6 2012


----------



## tebi73

Milliepie - 

I was hoping to request a couple of DISigns from you if possible.  I am not in a rush - we don't cruise until the end of April, so I still have time.

I would like this one with 3 chairs - Donald, Daisy & something Perry the Platypus or Phineas & Ferby if you have it - for Kevin (Donald), Allison (Daisy) & Mouth (P&F), also - we will be on the Magic - April 25-30th, 2012:






and this one with 3 surf boards with Donald (Kevin), Daisy (Allison) & Perry the Platypus (Mouth) and "The Morgan's" on the "sand" part:






Thank you in advance!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

milliepie said:


> It's a pleasure!




Thank you so much, Milliepie!


----------



## Mel0215

I would like to make a request please. 
 Can I get name fills for LeeAnn (princess, or DCL) and one for Joy (princess or DCL) 

If possible, can I get the names Jon, Jack and Melody (separate) in just a pirate font. 

Thank you so much for all you do.


----------



## IceSk8ersMom

I am requesting four Mickey heads with Dumbo with the following names:  Raven, Scott, Cheryl, and Joe.

Thanks.   I appreciate it.


----------



## disneygal0614

These are great!  Any chance I could get the Hawaii with Stitch with the names Denise and Jim and the hawaii and Mexico mickey icons each with Denise and Jim?


----------



## hbg4

Thanks for these links, I'm spoilt for choice now.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

milliepie said:


> Not sure if I posted these yet.  I can't remember.  Here they are just in case.



Wonderful and thank you so much Milliepie!  My grandsons will absolutely LOVE these!


----------



## ejw

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Hi Millie, thanks for taking the time to do this.  It looks great!!

ellen


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Thanks Milliepie for the Xmas Logo.   You are fabulous as always!!!


----------



## McPackers

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Hi Millipie  love this design!  Would you be able to change the dates to:  December 22  29, 2012
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Our water heater went out spectacularly (leaking through the ceiling and all oer the carpet in my sons bedroom) within a day of our laptop dying.  The water heater situation took top honors, as the laptop dying wasn't liable to flood the house.  And also eating a lot of my (allegedly free) time and money...

Several weeks and a lot of recovery work later, I have a new, albeit, slightly less snazzy laptop.  With almost all of my original customize files, although I'm still missing some of my fonts...
Anyways, I think I'll try to go back and work my way forwards on requests, now.


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> I am so sorry , I meant to request the Toy Story Mickey head for Theo !
> Please forgive me. I know you are doing this from the kindness of your heart and I'm sorry to make this mistake.
> Also, does Milliepie do the sports mickey heads , I was wanting to get one for Jimmy , the Philadelphia Phillies.


----------



## cruisecrasher

solfan68 said:


> Cruisecrasher...
> 
> Amazing work. Any chance you could do the Classics with Dick and Lois ? We'll be sailing on the Dream this summer to celebrate my folks' fiftieth. Our first cruise, so we're excited all the way around !
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## cruisecrasher

cinderellabride2012 said:


> Hello Cruise Crasher
> the ones you did with Moore, Trevino and Davenport family could you do two more
> 
> Roberts family and Maxwell family?
> Thank you


----------



## jenandjuice

cruisecrasher said:


> Our water heater went out spectacularly (leaking through the ceiling and all oer the carpet in my sons bedroom) within a day of our laptop dying.  The water heater situation took top honors, as the laptop dying wasn't liable to flood the house.  And also eating a lot of my (allegedly free) time and money...
> 
> Several weeks and a lot of recovery work later, I have a new, albeit, slightly less snazzy laptop.  With almost all of my original customize files, although I'm still missing some of my fonts...
> Anyways, I think I'll try to go back and work my way forwards on requests, now.



Glad you're okay!  I was about to put out an SOS to see if anyone had heard from ya!


----------



## tebi73

Cruisecrasher - 

Hi!  I was hoping to get a couple of things from you now that you are back up & running - 





with the name "Mouth"





with the name "Kevin"  -  I don't really need the other wording, just the name - also, can you put the bird inside the mickey head?  if not, that's ok too.





with the name "Allison" - can you put the minnie inside the head on this one too?





with "The Morgan Family" and April 25-30th, 2012

Many thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

teach819 said:


> Cruisecrasher - Can I bother you for another mickey head for David with Luigi from Cars?
> 
> Thank  you!







Had to recreate these from scratch, as the old laptop refuses to give them up...
And since I had to go from scratch, made this too:



More later...only 25 pages behind...


----------



## milliepie

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Milliepie. When you get a chance can you please make a picture for me. The one with the sand chairs on the beach with the mickey/goofey clouds in the sky and the ship in the back ground. I would like 4 chairs with the names/ Helen. Arene, Danielle and Phyllis. The top to say. Sister Cruise on the Magic.
> 
> Thank you



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi Millipie,
> You've been so generous with your time and talent and helped me out with  so many of my cruise meet design logos (Alaska this summer and the Turkey Caribbean Cruise in November!).  I hope you won't mind my asking you for another one for a 12 night Eastern Med cruise next summer!  Our meet thread  has started with a bang and we've got a great group of some 35  families already signed up. I found one of your designs that we are using right now to get things started (it is of the Magic going through the life preserver).
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/YPestXJr/MediterraneanDisneyMagicpreser.html?
> 
> What I'm wondering is if you'd mind using that design but replace the words "Disney Magic" with our meet name "Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers" (or if you think it looks too long on the life preserver you could shorten it to "Eastern Med Mouseketeers" -- it is completely up to you) and instead of "Mediterranean" at the bottom of your original life preserver design replace it with our cruise dates "July 2013"
> 
> Also, was just wondering if you've ever done a design with Mickey Mouse in a toga?  Some sort of design with our friend Mickey in a toga might make for a fun door magnet for lots of people to use who are going on Eastern Med cruises next summer.
> 
> I'm not in any rush as I know you are so busy with stuff.  Thank you for all that you do for everyone here on these Disboards.  You are amazing and have such a gift.
> 
> Beth



I hope this will work for you.  I've never done one with Mickey in a toga before, but I thought I'd give it a go.  Hope you like.


----------



## milliepie

SheaBear said:


> I believe I saw further back on the thread that you have a mickey head with the NYC itineraries. I was wondering if I saw right. I am looking for the itineraries for the NYC to Canada Cruise and the NYC Cruise to Nowhere?



Here are the ones for NY that I do have.


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Millipie, They are awesome!  I'm sure many people will be asking for the Toga Mickey.   Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

mckymaniac said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I've been admiring your designs since I took my first cruise back in 2009.  We are soooo excited about our upcoming cruise on the Disney Dream in May and I would like to request a few of your designs, if possible.
> 
> If you are able to help me out, I would like to request:
> 
> --*4 Disney cruise line name tags *with the names Stephanie, Richard, Addison & Ayden and city/state is Madison, MS under the names.
> 
> --*Surfboard design *with the same names as above & Disney Dream 2012
> 
> --*4 Beach chair design *with clouds & ship in background with the same names as above in the Mickey, Minnie, Donald & Daisy patterns & Disney Dream 2012
> 
> --*Itinerary with ship *& mickey head flags for Disney Dream May 27, 2012 double dip
> 
> --*Names* Addison, Ayden, Stephanie & Richard in Mickey text
> 
> 
> Our cruise is at the end of May so we are in NO RUSH and appreciate all that you do.
> 
> Thank You!!!!



I still have to finish these.  I'll post them here when I'm done. 
















Adding the names.


----------



## tamtalb

I am very new to the Forums and about to embark on my first cruise soon. Have any of you Dis-ers done a design specifically for police officers? I have seen Fireman Mickey, and all branches of the armed services, but I haven't found one for law enforcement. If someone could direct me to a site I would be most appreciative. Many thanks.


----------



## scarlet86

I feel bad asking this but you guys are all so WONDERFUL and CREATIVE!
Could someone make a few cute things up for our cruise PLEASE!

My DS's (3) is named Emmett and loves Cars
DD (6) named Mady loves Repunzel, Sleeping Beauty, and Ariel.

Then something for us. I LOVE the disney nerd's. DH is named Curt
I am Jenn.

We are sailing on the Wonder on March 11th through the 18th. 

If anyone could help I would love you forever!


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I hope this will work for you.  I've never done one with Mickey in a toga before, but I thought I'd give it a go.  Hope you like.



MILLIEPIE...we are on the same cruise with Tinkerbelltwins and I love Mickey in the toga !! Adorable !! Hope school is going well ! When do you graduate ?


----------



## ilovetexas

I feel bad for asking, too!  I'm sitting here and can't even figure out how to make a cd label for our FE gifts so I know I couldn't do anything close to what y'all do!!

My husband and I are cruising on the Fantasy on May 12-19, 2012.  Western Caribbean and it's our 10th anniversary.  I won't be picky since you have such great ideas on your own but here are some suggestions based on things I've seen:

Portholes:  Donald Duck for Seth and Winnie the Pooh for Pam

Mickey head with the map of our dates and itinerary and ship.

Beach scene with Mickey/Goofy clouds and our names (Pam and Seth) on the chairs with some sort of indication which cruise it is.

Any extra mention of our anniversary is great.

Thanks so much!  If you are able to get to these, that would be fantastic!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

milliepie said:


> I hope this will work for you.  I've never done one with Mickey in a toga before, but I thought I'd give it a go.  Hope you like.



Milliepie, 

Our meet group loves these images.  Some of us on the meet board are wondering if you'd consider putting your Toga Mickey image into the center of the life preserver logo image.  We'd like you to please keep our logo wording around the life preserver just like you already did for us.

Is this something you could do?  If so, would you mind doing it for us? We'd essentially get a two in one Millipie design for our Med cruise.  We plan on also using your first image for stuff too as many of us really love having the Magic blast through the life preserver.  All of this designs will be great for our magnets and FE gifts.

Thank you so much for everything. I really appreciate all of your time and talent expended on helping people like me with our Disney cruises! 

Beth


----------



## SheaBear

milliepie said:


> Here are the ones for NY that I do have.



If you don't mind I would love to use the Canada Cruise one and the Cruise to Nowhere for my FE gifts? I could personalize them myself if that's ok, cause I'm not really sure what I would like to have yet.


----------



## sissy_ib

milliepie said:


> Not sure if any of these are the right ones.  If not I'll have to find the right map, unless you already have one and wouldn't mind posting it for me.



I'm looking for the one that includes Key West. 
http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/reservations/customize?execution=e1s4

Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

disneyrookie84 said:


>



Here are a few that I have.  I have a couple more in the works.  I'll get back to you.  I have a couple of mickey heads to if interested.  The wedding ring one was inspired by donatalie.  She is no longer designing and I didn't want to use hers.


----------



## disneyrookie84

milliepie said:


> Here are a few that I have.  I have a couple more in the works.  I'll get back to you.  I have a couple of mickey heads to if interested.  The wedding ring one was inspired by donatalie.  She is no longer designing and I didn't want to use hers.



Wow Milliepie,  Those are awesome!!  You are amazing! Thank you very much, we are excited to see what else you are designing.  We might just have to use them all and rotate them daily.


----------



## milliepie

jerseygirl74 said:


> Milliepie -
> 
> I love your talented work.
> 
> We are going on the Dream on April 29th, 2012 - May May 3, 2012 and its our "1st Cruise"  can you do something special for me to maybe say "The Denlea Family" or with Leo, Michelle and Samantha?
> 
> I really appreciate it.



I always have a hard time deciding when the requests are open.  I hope this works for you.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Does anyone have anything incorporating the 2013 Western Itineraries (Costa Maya) for the Fantasy or something with an Easter feel for it.  Trying to put together some goodies for when I surprise my DW with the 2013 Easter cruise on the Fantasy for her birthday.  
Either with the family name of "Chapman" or DW's name "Mandy"
Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> I saw your album and was wondering if you could the borading pass with the folowing
> leaving seattle on september 20
> arrving orlando september 21
> for disney's magic kingdom
> Then Disney Fantasy on September 22 ith the name Mashelle. you are such a sweetheart for doing this. Best wishes in you schooling Thanks



I forgot I even did boarding passes in the past.  Not sure if it was mine you wanted, but Lorelei has one that I've seen too.  Here is what I have. You just need to cut them out and staple them together, or whatever you want to do with them.    The last one is just an extra that I used to fill the space.  You don't have to use it.


----------



## milliepie

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Our meet group loves these images.  Some of us on the meet board are wondering if you'd consider putting your Toga Mickey image into the center of the life preserver logo image.  We'd like you to please keep our logo wording around the life preserver just like you already did for us.
> 
> Is this something you could do?  If so, would you mind doing it for us? We'd essentially get a two in one Millipie design for our Med cruise.  We plan on also using your first image for stuff too as many of us really love having the Magic blast through the life preserver.  All of this designs will be great for our magnets and FE gifts.
> 
> Thank you so much for everything. I really appreciate all of your time and talent expended on helping people like me with our Disney cruises!
> 
> Beth





scrapycruiser said:


> MILLIEPIE...we are on the same cruise with Tinkerbelltwins and I love Mickey in the toga !! Adorable !! Hope school is going well ! When do you graduate ?



I'm actually working on my last two classes, so I'm almost done!  
They are not as bad as I thought they would be, so that is why I'm on here more than usual.  I take an hour or two when I can to do some DISigning.  

Here is the Toga Mickey in a preserver.


----------



## Amunet

This might be a uh ... obvious question ... but how do you get the designs onto a magnet?

Is there special 'magnet paper' you buy and just print it off?

Milliepie ~ I love that graphic!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Milliipie,
I'm having trouble seeing that new Mickey Toga in the life preserver image.  There is a little blue box with a question mark where I think your image is. When I click that little box It keeps telling me that it is a bad gateway to that image.  Can you give me any advice on how to see it and then get to it?  

Thanks in advance for doing this for us!

Beth


----------



## MakesCakes

Cruisecrasher. 
Could i please have you make a Disney ship ears with Janisch Family, July 15-20, 2012.
Also, Please do a Cars ears for Kaden. 

LOVE your work!!! Thanks so much!!
DH, ME, DS (four years old)


----------



## scrapycruiser

Amunet said:


> This might be a uh ... obvious question ... but how do you get the designs onto a magnet?
> 
> Is there special 'magnet paper' you buy and just print it off?
> 
> Milliepie ~ I love that graphic!



You can buy magnetic paper for your printer. Some just print them off on cardstock then put a magnet on the back. 

Oh, you can buy magnetic paper at any office supply store.


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


>



Cruisecrasher

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes   , but glad you're ok.
Could I get this nighttime ship Mickey  for my sister & BIL ?

 Joe & Elaine , 25th Anniversary , May 23, 2012

 They are on the DREAM with us . THANKS !! Glad you're back !!!


----------



## MakesCakes

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://dc346.4shared.com/img/Sbyf37dT/0.5437875868430929/Roark_family_porthole.jpg[/IMG]



MILLIEPIE!
When you have a moment, could you please personalize this for Kaden? THANKS so much! He is going to be sooooo surprised!!
I'm using Safari and tried Firefox but all your work comes up as blue boxes with question marks. 
DH, ME, Kaden (four years old)


----------



## milliepie

I think 4shared is having some issues this morning.  It does that sometimes, hopefully it will be resolved later today.


----------



## JWBmom

Millie,
I would like to have the words Disney Magic (which you have on your photobucket and 4shared files).
You have this written in black, I would like to have this in red.
I am sure there is a simple way to do this, but I can't figure it out
Please help.
thanks!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Millipie, 

Now I can see it!  Thank you so much for doing the "Toga Mickey in the Life Preserver" design for our July 2013 Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers Meet Thread.  WE LOVE IT!

Our meet group is doing the banana dance the sunglass kick  and jumping up and down with joy


"YOU ROCK", as my eight year old twins would say.  I really appreciate this.  Please let me know if I can return the favor somehow, someway, someday!

Beth


----------



## scrapycruiser

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Millipie,
> 
> Now I can see it!  Thank you so much for doing the "Toga Mickey in the Life Preserver" design for our July 2013 Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers Meet Thread.  WE LOVE IT!
> 
> Our meet group is doing the banana dance the sunglass kick  and jumping up and down with joy
> 
> 
> "YOU ROCK", as my eight year old twins would say.  I really appreciate this.  Please let me know if I can return the favor somehow, someway, someday!
> 
> Beth



MILLIEPIE
Could you send this to me a different way?  I have a mac computer and when I added Mickey in the toga to my iphoto some of it was cut off.


----------



## nursesami

I'm kinda new here so bear with me, I understand your a busy woman and you have some wonderful creations here. So I did post earlier this week a request but I didn't specify to who what I was requesting. So I'm gonna do this again if you didn't get my request. The request is on page 197 I believe and its #2949. If you haven't gotten to it yet that fine no hurry. I just want to make sure someone gets my request for sure. I was wondering if you could make a couple for me. 5 deck chairs I was thinking in this order.
Josh/Mickey Mouse
Samantha/Minnie Mouse
Andrew/Stitch if you have it(but anything boy he's 15yrs old)
Logan/anything girlie and blue (she's 12yrs old)
Lilly/Princess & Pink( she 3yrs old)
then I saw a drumset with the Mickey head being the bass drum he would perfer it be red but any color will do it's for Andrew. We're sailing on the Magic March 24-30, 2012 The Family name is The Schwartz Family. This will be our 2nd cruise with Disney. We didnt know anything about the magnets so we're trying to go all out this time. Thanks a bunch Samantha Schwartz!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Thank you so much!!  I can't wait for my family to see all the magnets.  You are the best!!


milliepie said:


> Here are your mickey heads.


----------



## DiznyMagic

How do you make these magnets???


----------



## ilovetexas

DiznyMagic said:


> How do you make these magnets???



Print them out on magnet paper.  You can buy it at Staples, Amazon, WalMart, etc.


----------



## scrapycruiser

scrapycruiser said:


> MILLIEPIE
> Could you send this to me a different way?  I have a mac computer and when I added Mickey in the toga to my iphoto some of it was cut off.



 Never mind, I resolved it.


----------



## teach819

cruisecrasher said:


> Had to recreate these from scratch, as the old laptop refuses to give them up...
> And since I had to go from scratch, made this too:
> 
> 
> 
> More later...only 25 pages behind...



Thank you so much Cruisecrasher!  Sorry to hear about your laptop and water heater.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

You can also purchase magnetic ink jet paper on ebay at better prices.  I would warn everyone not to purchase from selldog1234.  I did, and the package never arrived.  I tried to correspond with the seller and got no real response (just "I will check on it", and then nothing more).  I finally had to open a claim with Ebay and did get reimbursed finally.  Just a word of warning for anyone ordering magnetic paper.  I then ordered from a different seller and the package arrived in just 3 days!  I'm excited to start making my door magnets!


----------



## Texasmomof3

I just purchased some from Staples today.  They have lowered the price of magnetic paper from 13 to 9 and if you buy 3 you get 20 percent off so they end up being 7.99 and there are 4 sheets per package


----------



## Amunet

I'm having so much fun with these images!

Thanks guys!


----------



## millscrew

Milliepie
Can I please have the Mickey head with the gang at the beach.  I need three of them please.  

All the Eastern Cruise.  June 16-23 2012  Fantasy
The Mills Family
The Potter Family
The Lettieri Family
Can I please also have the surf board one for each family.  
Mike, Kathi, Kiara, Taron
Lisa & Paul
Lorraine, James, Matt

Thank you.


----------



## weezyree

There is magnetic paper you can print on.  Also, you can print on cardstock, laminate it, trim it and buy a stack of 2 x 3 magnets to adhere to the back.  Have fun!!!


----------



## markuehl

Hi i was looking for something to use to make a postcard for our FE exchange on our June 15th Dream cruise i saw something i liked its the ship and the water underneath you can see fish and Ariel with and if it could say summer sailing on the Dream that would be awesome Thank you if you could do that!!!


----------



## MrsMcIB

I cannot wait to do this for the other members in our group.  I hope they come out half as great as some others I have seen here.


----------



## ariel1025

I haven't done a request before, so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong.

I would like to request a mickey head that has the cruise route map in it.  But, I'm looking for the 5 day that goes from Port Canaveral - Key West - Nassau - Castaway Cay - Port Canaveral.

If I could also please get the Disney Magic logo on the right ear and May 18 - 23 , 2012 in the left ear.

Thank you so much


----------



## milliepie

flyofcr said:


> I'm new to this.  I hope I'm requesting this correctly.
> 
> Could I get Mickey baseball head with Ezra.
> My daughter loves Perry from F & B so any design of your choice with Perry with the name Nicolette.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could you please make a Lady and Tramp , like this one, for MORGAN 2012 ?



Here you go.


----------



## castmeaway

Milliepie,

Would love some magnets for our Son's wedding cruise in September 2012!  Would it be possible, using the triple heart design, to switch out the ship and DCL logo for CC with the ship since that is where there are getting married?  I saw in post 2996 that you have some other wedding designs in the works, and we can't wait to see those as we would love to make a magnet for each guest's door saying something about celebrating Erin and Stephen's wedding.

Bride is Erin
Groom is Stephen
Cruise is September 8-17, 2012
Ship is Fantasy

Thank you so very much!


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Milliepie
Thanks so much ! My Grandaughter will love it ! She has a dog like Lady


----------



## milliepie

burma said:


> I am going to put one together I love the one youd did on your storage site can you update it as a Fantasy Cruise for me ...
> 
> Also the kids asked if they could get Something with
> 
> 1. Dumbo ( Halle ) any design you want not a bubble name though
> 
> 2. Goofy (Kyra) any design you want not a bubble name though
> 
> 3. Micky head with Fantasy Western Carib. map for April 14-21 2012
> 
> Thanks so much I dont want to take up much of your time since you are so nice to do this for everyone ....



Here is the link to the calendar.  I hope it is the right one. 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Ms082gVS/Calendar.html


----------



## SillyNellie

MilliePie,

I need to stop looking at your wonderful work!  If I don't, I may keep you hoping until my cruise! 

I saw this post you did
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ak9Op1-c/kristie_barry_dream_rings.html?refurl=d1url

And was hoping you could personalize it for me. I will be celebrating my 10 year anniversary on the Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage

I'd like to have our names (Craig and Shannen) and something about it being our 10 year anniversary on the MV

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


>



We will also be on the Maiden Voyage March 31, 2012 to April 7, 2012 and would also like to make CD's. Could you possibly create a different design for us. We would greatly appreciate it. If you have any questions, you can pm me.


----------



## mckymaniac

Thank you sooo much!!!  The designs you made look amazing. Can hardly wait to see the others!


----------



## LrdNorman

I'm glad to see that your back!

I'd love to request some name fills if you have time -- if not, I understand...

Tania -- 

1)  Any Princess and Any Minnie

Sandy -- 

1)  Any Mickey and Any Pirate

Harrison -- 

1)  Any Phineas and Ferb, any Incredibles, any Peter Pan and any Jake and the Never Land Pirates

Also, if you could do the Tink Cupcake Birthday picture with Happy Birthday, Emma!, I would appreciate it!

Kevin


----------



## mickeys girl 52

milliepie said:


> No problem.








Thank You so much


----------



## RN_Mom

I know this is SUPER last minute but we leave Friday for our Sunday Dream Cruise and Im not having very much luck editing my own magnet  Could anyone do me a Grandma license Plate  (any female Char)--from Ohio and a Papa-Dopey Plate, also from Ohio.  Also looking for the beach chairs  Grandma and Papa on 1 and Mommy, Daddy and Bryanna on another, if able include March 4th-9th 2012 Disney Dream.  Maybe a fun pirate one with Chris, Jeff, Randy, Bryanna, Christina names, also with dates.  I will be forever greatful!!  Thanks, if unable to complete I understand


----------



## RN_Mom

Ugg...no more looking.  Brenna are you able to do your pirate with names list for me in this short time frame.  Adult males Randy and Jeff, adult females Christina and Chris and a 5 yr old Bryanna.  If it wont all fit on 1 break it down to Chris and Jeff then Randy, Christina and Bryanna.  Also if anyone is able to do any pirate with our names on it and March 4th-9th 2012 Disney Dream   Lastly something with all of our names, cruise date, Bahamas? Disney Dream Double Dip---anything will work.  I really appreciate any help with any of these on such short notice


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

Could I please request Disney cruise line name tags for the following (mispelling of "Manny" is on purpose).  I can wait until you have time to do them as I have plenty of time before my cruise.  Thank you!

Mary Ann
Hockey Mom

Bob
Hockey Dad

Lauren
#1 Goalie

Robert
Odd Fellow

McClown
2 Manny Sour Sodas

Jason
Seer Group

Jeremy
Dr. Who

Paul
Golf Pro 

Joanna
Professional Cruiser 

Tara
a.k.a.Optimus Prime

Tim Thomas
Lauren's #1 Fan


----------



## milliepie

Pappert said:


> Hi Milliepie, Can I get one of these for the Fantasy 2012 with 3 surfboards.  The names for each surfboard are John, Judy and Brandon.  Thanks!  No hurry, our cruise isn't until June.  Thanks!!



Here are yours and your friend's.  







Pappert said:


> Hi!  Can I also get one of the Beach Chairs for the Magic 2012 saying Youngman Family?  On each of the chairs I need, Doug, Dawn, Delaney and Drake.  Also on the Life preserver can I get Youngman Family for the Magic.  They are going June 2 - June 10, 2012.  This is for a friend who is going on the Magic the same time we are going on the Fantasy.  Thanks!  Again there is no hurry on these.


----------



## milliepie

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Milliepie -
> 
> One more last journal page if possible!!
> 
> My husband surprised me with planning a vow renewal for our 10 year anniversary on the Fantasy.
> 
> Any chance you can make a journal page for Vow Renewal?
> 
> Thanks so much again!
> aimeebabie



Congratulations!


----------



## delauzons

Millipie
I love your designs! You are so talented!  We are on the Disney Magic April 6-13th.  We would love the one that says Disney Magic 2012 with the 4 beach chairs but we are a family 5.  Is it possible to do with 5?  Our names are Stephanie, Chris, Alli, Amanda, and Alyvia.  If not could you do the regular 5 beach chair one.  Also wanted to know if you could make the CD Label with Disney Magic and the dates April 6th-April 13th 2012.  Thanks so much!
Stephanie


----------



## KaryCam

Hi Milliepie,
This is my first time asking you for anything so I hope I explain it all clearly.
I looked through your shared file list and found two items that I would like.

There was one picture under blank various with the characters and it said, "Watch out! I know Karate!" Would you possibly change it to read "Ju-Jitsu"?

The second item is a spring break picture under Cruise designs, I believe it is "Disney Fantasy Vacation.jpg" It is not the ones with a number in the link. Would you possibly change the date to 2013 instead of 2012? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Can I please get this to say 2013





And this to say Fantasy.
Sorry couldn't figure out how to make them smaller.  
Could I also get the Silver porthole one with the 4 characters (I believe Donald, Mickey Minnie and pluto, in it with The Nolan Family on it.  Also 2 others one with The Stephens Family, and one with The Scott Family.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/izXNog2G/Jamessantahatmh.html
This in Nolan Family
http://www.4shared.com/photo/lpCfUC9i/JayAmyJordanGabriellemagicalad.html
Can I get this with Michelle, Del , Sydney and Nelia in the heads and then to say -- A Christmas Fantasy  2013
http://www.4shared.com/photo/6KhMu43Z/Kyra_goofy_mh.html
Can I get one like this but with PLUTO(Sydney) and another with MINNIE(Nelia)


----------



## TinaRN

*I would LOVE to request a few things, but just looking at ALL of the requests being made is exhausting & stressing me  Thank you to the SPECIAL PEOPLE ( especially Millipie!) who give so much of themselves for total strangers.  You are AWESOME!!!*


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

I put in a request a few pages back, but i am not sure where everyone is on their request list so I figured I would add on here.  I am not  sure who's design this is but it is a key hole with donald looking through.  I would love that one in red (instead of the teal) and captain hook looking through if at all possible.  Thank you all for all your hard work, it is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

annetria said:


> cruisecrasher,
> 
> Can I get one of these for DD that has her name please? Madison







Slowly digging out of past requests~


----------



## cruisecrasher

annetria said:


> cruisecrasher,
> 
> Can I get 2 of the Tigger's - one for Kaye and one for Alyssa?


----------



## cruisecrasher

jenandjuice said:


> cruisecrasher,
> 
> Can you please make me your "Classics never go out of style"?  Without the 40ths on it...
> 
> 1 with the names Mickey & Minnie (for a shirt)
> and another with the names Jason & Jenna (for a magnet)
> 
> Thanks tons!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

IceSk8ersMom said:


> I am requesting four Mickey heads with Dumbo with the following names:  Raven, Scott, Cheryl, and Joe.
> 
> Thanks.   I appreciate it.



I'm picking up with this request at the bottom of page 198.


----------



## milliepie

magicbegins said:


> Hi Milliepie! I love your graphics!!! Can I also get one of the Beach Chairs for the Magic 2012 saying Larghi Family? On each of the chairs I need, Angel, Luz, Santi, Lara and Mora. We are celebratin Angel's 40 birthday!!! We are going May 9 - May 14, 2012. Thank youuuuu!!!!



Hi there.  I wasn't sure about a couple of the names (Angel, Santi) I just assumed  everyone was a girl.  I know two Angels, one boy, one girl, so if I am wrong please let me know and I'll change the chairs.


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> Hi MilliePie!  We are celebrating our 10 Year anniversary this year...could you personalize this one with "Shannen and Craig" and 10 years, and the year 2012
> 
> Thanks!!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> You did some great designs for me for our cruise last year and we're getting ready to sail again!
> 
> Can I please some mickey heads personalized please?
> 
> I would love to have all of these say underneath the head:
> Disney Magic
> March 30-April 6, 2012
> 
> pirateminniemh2 - Kara
> pirateminniemh - Tammi
> pirateheadbandmickeymh - Jeff
> 
> Is there anyway to get pirateminniebrmh changed to have Chip on one and Dale on another?  Or two different poses with Chip n Dale on each?  One to say Ally and the other to say Tori......
> 
> Also, the Beach Chairs to read
> Disney Magic 2012
> 
> And then the names Jeff, Kara, Ally
> 
> And another one with Disney Magic 2012
> And the names Tammi, Tori
> 
> Thank you soooo much!



Here are your requested designs.


----------



## annetria

cruisecrasher said:


> Slowly digging out of past requests~



Thank you so much for this and the Tiggers...the girls are going to love them!!!


----------



## milliepie

disneyrookie84 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I love these wedding mickey's!!  You do an amazing job on these magnets!!
> Is there anyway we can get these made for our wedding on the Dream?
> Our names are....
> Kristie & Barry
> 
> Thanks so much!!



You're welcome.


----------



## milliepie

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I was wondering if anyone has the DISign that looks like one of those yellow "baby on board" signs that people put in their car windows. Except this one says "DCL Addict" with the DCL logo on it?  I had it several years ago but my computer crashed and I lost it.
> THANKS!!!!



I have seen it before, but I couldn't find it either doing a quick search.  I made these really quick for you just in case you didn't find the one you were looking for.


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> milliepie-
> 
> Could you please do one of Hawaii ones with the the leis with the names Carolyn, Gydell, Stephanie? Thanks!



Here are your mickey heads.


----------



## milliepie

marciemouse said:


> milliepie,
> 
> I love your work. Could I please get one of these portholes (white background) with the names Joshua and Marcie on it? We sail on the Wonder March 4-11, 2012. Thanks so much!



Here you go.


----------



## MoranClan

Need some help please.

Dont want to bother anyone with a graphic..

How do I make the text, for ex:  "Fantasy at Castaway Cay"  turn into a rainbow shape?

I want to make Cd's as part of our FE gifts, but cant figure out how to do it?  Is there a free program anywhere I can use?  I have an old version of Photoshop its 5.5

Thanks
Bob


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Milliepie, We are admirers our your work. Your designs are awesome. You did the above Eastern map for us and everyone loves it. We have also booked a Western for this year. When you have a moment could you do a Fantasy Westen (GC, CM and Coz) with June 23-30, 2012. We hope you are doing well in school.


----------



## cruisecrasher

IceSk8ersMom said:


> I am requesting four Mickey heads with Dumbo with the following names:  Raven, Scott, Cheryl, and Joe.
> 
> Thanks.   I appreciate it.



This style:



or This style:



?


----------



## cruisecrasher

MoranClan said:


> Need some help please.
> 
> Dont want to bother anyone with a graphic..
> 
> How do I make the text, for ex:  "Fantasy at Castaway Cay"  turn into a rainbow shape?
> 
> I want to make Cd's as part of our FE gifts, but cant figure out how to do it?  Is there a free program anywhere I can use?  I have an old version of Photoshop its 5.5
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



Everything I do I do in MSWord or Paint.
Try WordArt


----------



## MoranClan

Thanks cruisecrasher,

MS Word does not have the option to curve my text.  I used to have a program to do it with, but my old PC crashed.  I cant remember what it was.


----------



## cruisecrasher

tebi73 said:


> Cruisecrasher -
> 
> Hi!  I was hoping to get a couple of things from you now that you are back up & running -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the name "Mouth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the name "Kevin"  -  I don't really need the other wording, just the name - also, can you put the bird inside the mickey head?  if not, that's ok too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the name "Allison" - can you put the minnie inside the head on this one too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with "The Morgan Family" and April 25-30th, 2012
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

MakesCakes said:


> Cruisecrasher.
> Could i please have you make a Disney ship ears with Janisch Family, July 15-20, 2012.
> Also, Please do a Cars ears for Kaden.
> 
> LOVE your work!!! Thanks so much!!
> DH, ME, DS (four years old)


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> Cruisecrasher
> 
> Sorry to hear about your misfortunes   , but glad you're ok.
> Could I get this nighttime ship Mickey  for my sister & BIL ?
> 
> Joe & Elaine , 25th Anniversary , May 23, 2012
> 
> They are on the DREAM with us . THANKS !! Glad you're back !!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

MoranClan said:


> Thanks cruisecrasher,
> 
> MS Word does not have the option to curve my text.  I used to have a program to do it with, but my old PC crashed.  I cant remember what it was.



Well, I just use WordArt in MSWord to do all my text curve, sorry I cant be of more help!


----------



## cquick

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



LOVE IT!  Could you do one for me for the FANTASY WESTERN MARCH 8 - 15, 2012. 

thank you so much, 


Connie, Chuck and Patrick


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> We will also be on the Maiden Voyage March 31, 2012 to April 7, 2012 and would also like to make CD's. Could you possibly create a different design for us. We would greatly appreciate it. If you have any questions, you can pm me.



Do you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## scrapycruiser

I love your paperdolls ! What do you suggest printing them onto ? I noticed there were no tabs, how do they stay on ? I'd love to make these for my Grandaughter ! THANKS once again !!

GINA


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> I love your paperdolls ! What do you suggest printing them onto ? I noticed there were no tabs, how do they stay on ? I'd love to make these for my Grandaughter ! THANKS once again !!
> 
> GINA



If you print them on magnet paper, you don't need the tabs, they just stick.


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


> Do you have anything specific in mind?



Could you put a picture of the Fantasy with the words "Maiden Voyage, March 31, 2012 to April 7, 2012" on it? If not as long as it says it's the maiden voyage of the Disney Fantasy, we will be happy. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Tinkified

Love your work and creativity!  Could you please do a mickey head with the canadian itinerary on it? Dates in the ear would be July 8 -13th 2012 and the ship is the Magic.

Any other door sign ideas for this new itinerary?  I was going to request the beach chairs with all of our names...you did one for us back in 2010, but the beach chair motif doesn't really jive with our ports and destinations.  Any suggestions?  I am really open to anything..just so appreciative (and jealous) of the talent you and other DISers show!  Our names are Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin.  You may take any creative liberties with our names for the canadian cruise!  Thanks.  Michelle


----------



## marciemouse

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thanks so much! Just in time!


----------



## gydell

milliepie said:


> Here are your mickey heads.



Thank you, thank you thank you!!!


----------



## ColoradoTates

This requested was fulfilled


----------



## Pappert

milliepie said:


> Here are yours and your friend's.
> 
> Thanks!! Love them!


----------



## lpizzuro123

Tinkified said:


> Love your work and creativity!  Could you please do a mickey head with the canadian itinerary on it? Dates in the ear would be July 8 -13th 2012 and the ship is the Magic.
> 
> Any other door sign ideas for this new itinerary?  I was going to request the beach chairs with all of our names...you did one for us back in 2010, but the beach chair motif doesn't really jive with our ports and destinations.  Any suggestions?  I am really open to anything..just so appreciative (and jealous) of the talent you and other DISers show!  Our names are Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin.  You may take any creative liberties with our names for the canadian cruise!  Thanks.  Michelle



I would love to get a mickey head with the canadian itinerary also.  We were supposed to be on the July 8th cruise but switched to September 7 - 12th 2012.

We also would love some suggestions for the canadian cruise.  I agree the beach chairs would not work on this cruise.  Hope to see some suggestions here.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## lpizzuro123

milliepie said:


> You can cut it out if you want, but it can be tedious if it is an intricate design.  A lot of people just trim them square or oval and iron on like that.
> 
> Here are a few examples.  The first is the fish extender.  I cut the Mickey heads and the dcl tag out completely before ironing them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ironed this one on using a white transfer on white shirt.  The white becomes transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a dark transfer on a dark shirt.  I colored the background black so that it would not be a white block around the design.  With dark transfers any white is visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I cut around the design.  Hope these help with the visuals a bit.



Thanks for the directions - I saw this a few days ago but finally got a chance to get back to this thread.  I can't wait to start on my magnets and tshirts.

Linda


----------



## TeenaS

Milliepie,

What date are you up to?  I put in a request on 2/16.

Your work is absolutely amazing and we are all so lucky to have you do this for us.  I envy your talent!!!


----------



## karajeboo

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

I have printed the clothes onto magnetic paper. But when I printed the dolls onto the same paper they won't stick to the dolls . How should I print off the dolls ?


----------



## sissy_ib

Milliepie
This is so cute!
Can I get this with Disney Magic
February 1-9 2013
Christopher and Amanda

Thank you! 




milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## Davids-Coco

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


Milliepie, Thank you for all the work you do for everyone here.

I'd like to request one of the portholes with the names Corey and David. Is there any way to incorporate something like "celebrating 10 years of wonder-ful marriage"?


----------



## scrapycruiser

Would it be possible to get 2 deck chairs for my sister & I ?
 One with Minnie, GINA
 One with Daisy, Elaine
 Disney Dream
 June 20, 2012

 Thanks !!
 Gina


----------



## M&M mom

I realize this is totally last minute as we leave on Wednesday of this week, 2 days from now, for our cruise but if possible I would love to have some magnets for our door.
We are on the western caribbean Magic cruise March 3-10.
I really like the beach chairs magnet.  The Peterson Family.  Jamie, Tina, Megan and Morgan.
I would also love a personalized magnet for each of us as well.  Mickey head would be great.
Thank you so much.


----------



## milliepie

TeenaS said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> What date are you up to?  I put in a request on 2/16.
> 
> Your work is absolutely amazing and we are all so lucky to have you do this for us.  I envy your talent!!!



I'm actually already done with yours.  I did them yesterday, but haven't had a chance to get on and post them yet.  I'll do that in about an hour or so.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> I have printed the clothes onto magnetic paper. But when I printed the dolls onto the same paper they won't stick to the dolls . How should I print off the dolls ?



Here are a couple of links that might help.

What I did was I printed the outfits on magnet paper and then printed the dolls on cardstock and glued the magnet paper the opposite direction so that the clothes stick to the dolls.  If you want to use them on a metal surface, the links here show the dolls placed on a metal surface and then the clothes should stick over the dolls.  Hope that helps a bit.   

http://www.threadedbasil.com/2011/04/diy-paper-doll-magnets.html
http://southerndisposition.blogspot.com/2011/08/make-your-own-magnetic-paper-dolls.html


----------



## milliepie

sues14 said:


> Milliepie, I have a request. We are also going on the fantasy in may!  Small world!  And I love the work that has been done and I am hoping to get in on the fun. If you have time it would be great!
> 
> 
> Stitch with the surfboards - one with 3 surfboards that has the names Tony, Susan and Kelsey and one with 2 surfboards that has the names Chris and Jackie with Disney Fantasy 2012 in Disney font across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockin' The Caribbean - please change the phrase to "Fantasy becomes Reality" with Disney Fantasy 2012 somewhere in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 beach chairs in the sand with the DCL ship in the background - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and the names Tony, Susan and Kelsey on the chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porthole with Captain Mickey in a white suit - with name (Tony) in Disney font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porthole with Captainess (??) Minnie in a white suit - 2 separate ones, each with one name (Susan, Kelsey) in Disney font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porthole with Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Pluto - Disney Fantasy 2012 across the top and The Rogers Family underneath that in Disney font, same print but with the Cooper Family, and another with the Fish Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ºoº head (black Mickey head and red bandana with skull and crossbones hat) - 1with pirate Mickey with the name Tony, 2 with pirate Minnie with the name Susan and one with Kelsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White life preserver with captain Mickey and Minnie - Disney Fantasy May 19 - 26 in Disney font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny light blue Mickey head of the Eastern Caribbean map (with stops at St. Maarten and St. Thomas/St. John) - in one ear Disney Fantasy and in the other ear May 19 - 26 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens on The Fantasy Stays on the Fantasy - May 19-26 2012 across the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no rush at all on any of these. Thankyou for the time and effort you put into all you do



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

amylia403 said:


> Hi Millie
> 
> Last year you did a deck chairs design for us, it is in your completed requests as Patrick amy jacob tyler ana beach chair jpg on page 6 ovf that folder  . I was just wondering if you could change the top to say Disney Magic 2012? We were so in love with the design we want to use it again this year for our cruise in May
> 
> Also if it's not too much trouble, would you be able to do one that is the exact same design (with Disney Magic 2012 on top) , but only 2 deck chairs.(ROB on an Eeyore chair and GINA on a Tinkerbell chair)   My sister and her hubby will be cruising for the first time ever with us this year
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Pappert said:


> Can I get this one for the Pappert Family?  Thanks!!



Welcome.


----------



## Texasmomof3

I need to stop looking at this thread cause I keep finding more and more I like because ya'll are all so amazing!!  Cruisecrasher could I get 2 mickey heads with the ship at night and fireworks.  One with Aguilar Family and one with the Hughes family.  We are sailing on the dream over spring break.  Thanks so much.


----------



## milliepie

kris3kid said:


> Hi I am looking for a few images to be done for our next cruise  I liked the pic with the ocean and the boat in the middle and a shinny half circle over the boat with star ears (post 2747) with "Magical Trans-Atlantic Cruise" "May 18- June 1, 2013"
> I also like the mickey head with the map for the trans-Atlantic cruise, ports are Galveston, TX; Castaway Cay; Funchal, Madeira; Gibraltar, UK; Barcelona, Spain.
> 
> Also loved the What happens on the Magic, stays on the magic.
> 
> Feel free to be creative, no rush.
> Thanks a ton!!!
> 
> Very excited



I didn't know which "What happens" one you wanted so I did the first two.  The princess one is a new one that I recently made.    I did a search for the itinerary, but couldn't find the right one.  I'll have to make my own when I can.


----------



## milliepie

TeenaS said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Any chance of getting port holes as follows???
> 
> Grumpy - Bob
> Tink - Teena
> Pooh - Lauren
> Donald - Gary
> Pluto - Mary K
> Eeyore - Jeanne
> Tigger - Brian
> Pooh - Lily
> Mickey - Fred
> Minnie - Lois
> 
> Your work is amazing!  We're all going on a cruise in June 2013 on the Fantasy but don't want the ship on the porthole so we can use them on all the Disney ships (and therefore not have to ask you for more).  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## burma

milliepie said:


> Here is the link to the calendar.  I hope it is the right one.




Thank you so much for everything .... 


Dave


----------



## markuehl

Hi sorry to be a pest but would it be possible to get something i can use to make a postcard for FE exchange with Summer sailing on the Dream June 15 2012 maybe a pic of the ship on the water i saw one cute one with fish and characters under the water i would appreciate it thank you!!!!!


----------



## NJGirl

Hi Cruisecrasher...could I get the Minnie nerd mouse ears graphic with the name Cristin on it? 

Thanks for your help! So excited to see a Disney nerd ears!


----------



## kris3kid

milliepie said:


> I didn't know which "What happens" one you wanted so I did the first two.  The princess one is a new one that I recently made.    I did a search for the itinerary, but couldn't find the right one.  I'll have to make my own when I can.



Love,love,love....thank you so very much.


----------



## TeenaS

milliepie said:


> I'm actually already done with yours.  I did them yesterday, but haven't had a chance to get on and post them yet.  I'll do that in about an hour or so.



Thank you sooooo much ... I love them.
 But you forgot mine (Tink - Teena)


----------



## pjmjsj

milliepie these are beautiful.  we are going on the disney dream in october and would love portholes for our door- would you be able to do porthole ones for me-

one of goofy with "Dad" on it
one of minnie with "Mia" on it
one of mickey with "Paul" on it
one of daisy with "Mom" on it. 

I really like the pictures of the characters that you used for the Pappert and Roark family portholes- these had goofy, pluto, mickey and donald and look like how the characters look on mickey mouse clubhouse (a big hit in our house).  those are great. Thank you so much!


----------



## RN_Mom

Cruise Crasher....very short notice but would you be able to do the night time Mickey ears for the Dream March 4-9th, 2012.  We are leaving early Friday so if you dont get to it in time I understand.

Milliepie and Brenna just checking to see if you saw my other last minute requests  I think post 3095ish---it was the 25th of this month.

YOU ARE ALL ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! I ENVY YOUR TALENT!!!  And this will be my last post about this very LAST minute request, I understand if I am too late


----------



## milliepie

ColoradoTates said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this, so I hope that I am doing this correctly. We are traveling on on Disney Wonder to the MR April 22-29 with my extended family and I would love some magnets to print for the doors. Please feel free to use your imagination.
> 
> #1 - Henry with anything Finding Nemo
> #2 - Max with anything sports related
> #3 - The Tate Family -  Ian, Adie and Henry
> #4 - The Dorband Family  - Matt, Sara and Max
> #5 - The Dorband Family - Grandma Wendy and Papa Bill
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions or if I did something wrong in the request.



Hope these work for you.


----------



## milliepie

I'll be starting page 196 post 2932 soon!  Have a good night all!


----------



## milliepie

RN_Mom said:


> Cruise Crasher....very short notice but would you be able to do the night time Mickey ears for the Dream March 4-9th, 2012.  We are leaving early Friday so if you dont get to it in time I understand.
> 
> Milliepie and Brenna just checking to see if you saw my other last minute requests  I think post 3095ish---it was the 25th of this month.
> 
> YOU ARE ALL ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! I ENVY YOUR TALENT!!!  And this will be my last post about this very LAST minute request, I understand if I am too late



I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## ColoradoTates

I am having a hard time with the links, but this is from ColoradoTates - 

Thank you so much, Milliepie! These look great!!! I just showed my Mom and she was so impressed and excited to surprise our family with these. 

There is one correction - My name is Adie (with one d), is there an easy way to change that on the Tate Family chairs? That would be great.

Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## KelDis

Hi cruisecrasher! Thank you so much for your time and talents. Your disigns are wonderful! I would like to request three designs if it is not too much trouble.  A gold pirate Mickey head with the name Tushar, a gold pirate Minnie head with the name Lauren and a gold pirate Minnie head with the name Kellie. We are sailing on the Fantasy, Western Caribbean, September 15 - 22! Thank you so much!!


----------



## aimeebabie

Hi Cruisecrasher,

Can you make 3 of these for me for the families in our group? 






We are ringing in the New Year on The Disney Dream. So if you can make it say something about that it would be great! The dates are December 28, 2012 - January 2, 2013. 

1. The DeFazio Family
2. The Schnapf Family
3. The Cahill Family

Thanks!
aimeebabie


----------



## lpizzuro123

I am looking to get something like the following graphic made up for our NYC to Canada cruise.






I want it to say 
Pirates in the - on the left side and
Bay of Fundy - on the right side

I would also like the center picture to be Mickey as a pirate - I have the picture - I just need to find it and Minnie as a pirate - I also have this picture - just need to find it.

Not sure what I want written on the bottom but our cruise is the Magic out of NYC to Canada on September 7 - 12, 2012.

I will find the pictures I want in the center and post them here but I was just wondering if anyone could do this?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## ariel1025

Hello  Could I please get the following:





But in place of the name in the ear, can I get the wording in the center of the Mickey head next to Pooh that reads You're Invited...

I really appreciate it!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I get a POOH porthole for Elaine ? Thanks !!


----------



## ariel1025

Hello  I have a couple requests when you get a moment

1.  Would it be possible to the do the CardinalsMH in Atlanta Braves graphic?
2.  CarsMickey Head that says Cinco
3.  Do you have a Mickey head map with the 5 day itinerary that goes from Port Canaveral to Key West, Nassau and CC? If so can I get it with Disney Magic in one ear and May 18-23, 2012 in the other?

Thanks!


----------



## HORNET

First I'd like to thank you for being so generous with your time and talents for all of the Disney fans here.  My first request...

Beach chairs with ship in back - Disney Dream 2012
1.  Gail - Tom
2.  Jeff - Nikki (girl) - Tommy, Sami (girl)
3.  Scott - Christy - Ryan - Megan
4.  Kelly - John - Dean - Paige

My second request...

Mickey bride and groom - Christy & Scott - Happy Anniversary - August 10, 2012

thanks, Gail


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> Could you put a picture of the Fantasy with the words "Maiden Voyage, March 31, 2012 to April 7, 2012" on it? If not as long as it says it's the maiden voyage of the Disney Fantasy, we will be happy. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## LeslieS

milliepie said:


> Welcome.



Can I get a few of these millipie?  

They would be for the Disney Dream 2012

Honatong Family
Anderson Family
Vaiarella Family
Francher Family
Okun Family
Brangaccio Family
Bass Family
Slakoff Family

Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## LeslieS

who made the black Mickey/Minnie ears with the name on the back?


----------



## LeslieS

LeslieS said:


> Can I get a few of these millipie?
> 
> They would be for the Disney Dream 2012
> 
> Honatong Family
> Anderson Family
> Vaiarella Family
> Francher Family
> Okun Family
> Brangaccio Family
> Bass Family
> Slakoff Family
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!!



A few more...

Dolan Family
Miks Family
(Without the ship name...just Seyle Family 2012)

Also, can I get a Disney name tag for each person in our cabin? The names are Grandma, Uncle Bobby, Leslie, Lily and Brady.

One last one...a Mickey head with the map of our cruise.  We're on the March 18-22 sailing on the Dream going to Nassau and Castaway Cay.  

Thank you SO much.  Wish I could do something for you in return!!  I'll be sure to take pics of our door!!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## amylia403

Just wanted to thank you  This was our favorite magnet and we are so happy we could have it tweaked to use again! It's perfect 



milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## magicbegins

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  I wasn't sure about a couple of the names (Angel, Santi) I just assumed  everyone was a girl.  I know two Angels, one boy, one girl, so if I am wrong please let me know and I'll change the chairs.



I love it!!! It's so nice!! Thank you!!!! Milliepie, I DID the mistake... I should have clarified the gender... Angel (DH) and Santi (DS) are boys hahahaha please would you change the chairs? 

Kisses 
Luz


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you so much. these are perfect


----------



## TinaRN

Milliepie,
Thank you sooo much for sharing your time & talents with us!

If you have time, could I please get the beach chairs with clouds http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPqS6UBD/patrick_amy_jacob_tyler_ana_be.html?refurl=d1url  with the following characters & names:

Rhett-Goofy
Tina-Lilo or Little Mermaid

Caleb-Stitch
Christa-Mulan
Chelsea-Simba or Pooh


with The Covington Family Vacation?  We leave May 24th for our cruise on the 26th.  Thanks again!


----------



## TinaRN

Cruisecrasher, 
Your work is awesome!  And thanks for all of your hard work & helping us make our vacations even that much more special with your gifts!

If possible, I would like to request the following Mickey Heads:

Nerdy Minnie (in the middle) with the name Christa
Pooh Bear (in the middle if possible) with the name Chelsea
Stitch  http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=MadisonandStitchMH.png with the name Caleb
Mr. Incredible with the name Rhett
Mrs. Incredible with the name Tina

We leave May 24th for our cruise on May 26th.  Once again, thank you!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Texasmomof3 said:


> I need to stop looking at this thread cause I keep finding more and more I like because ya'll are all so amazing!!  Cruisecrasher could I get 2 mickey heads with the ship at night and fireworks.  One with Aguilar Family and one with the Hughes family.  We are sailing on the dream over spring break.  Thanks so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

NJGirl said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher...could I get the Minnie nerd mouse ears graphic with the name Cristin on it?
> 
> Thanks for your help! So excited to see a Disney nerd ears!


----------



## cruisecrasher

RN_Mom said:


> Cruise Crasher....very short notice but would you be able to do the night time Mickey ears for the Dream March 4-9th, 2012.  We are leaving early Friday so if you dont get to it in time I understand.
> 
> Milliepie and Brenna just checking to see if you saw my other last minute requests  I think post 3095ish---it was the 25th of this month.
> 
> YOU ARE ALL ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! I ENVY YOUR TALENT!!!  And this will be my last post about this very LAST minute request, I understand if I am too late


----------



## cruisecrasher

KelDis said:


> Hi cruisecrasher! Thank you so much for your time and talents. Your disigns are wonderful! I would like to request three designs if it is not too much trouble.  A gold pirate Mickey head with the name Tushar, a gold pirate Minnie head with the name Lauren and a gold pirate Minnie head with the name Kellie. We are sailing on the Fantasy, Western Caribbean, September 15 - 22! Thank you so much!!














Memo to me, pickup on page 208.


----------



## RN_Mom

CruiseCrasher----THANK YOU!!!  LOVE IT So excited to be leaving for Orlando day after tomorrow!!!!  You dis-igners just make it that much more fun!!


----------



## KelDis

Thank you so much! These are perfect!!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

lpizzuro123 said:


> I am looking to get something like the following graphic made up for our NYC to Canada cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to say
> Pirates in the - on the left side and
> Bay of Fundy - on the right side
> 
> I would also like the center picture to be Mickey as a pirate - I have the picture - I just need to find it and Minnie as a pirate - I also have this picture - just need to find it.
> 
> Not sure what I want written on the bottom but our cruise is the Magic out of NYC to Canada on September 7 - 12, 2012.
> 
> I will find the pictures I want in the center and post them here but I was just wondering if anyone could do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



Hi Linda,
I got a great DISign from Milliepie not too long ago that might interest you ... I'll find it and post it here...

Here you go:




There is also one in more "antiqued" tones, just go to Milliepie's 4-shared files or click on the above!
Glad to see that we are thinking alike, fellow Pirate of the Bay of Fundy!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Cruisecrasher -- Love your designs!  I'm wondering if you'd minding making three for me.  

The first one is the Mickey head with the ship at night and the fireworks.  That one would say "The Van Beek Family Disney Cruise"  

The other one is in your Christmas and Thanksgiving folder and it is a round  one of Pilgrim Mickey and Pilgrim Minnie marching through the woods.  That one would say The Van Beek Family Vacation, Thanksgiving 2012"

I'd love it if you could also do that Pilgrim MIckey and Pilgrim Minnie a second time.  This time it would say "Feasting on the Fantasy, Thanksgiving 2012"  (that one would be for FE magnet gifts for people on our Disney cruise.)

Thank you!

Beth


----------



## lpizzuro123

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Linda,
> I got a great DISign from Milliepie not too long ago that might interest you ... I'll find it and post it here...
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also one in more "antiqued" tones, just go to Milliepie's 4-shared files or click on the above!
> Glad to see that we are thinking alike, fellow Pirate of the Bay of Fundy!



Thanks so much - that one is really cute.  There are so many I love I can't decide.  I want to make tshirts for pirate night and I have gotten so many good ideas here.

Linda


----------



## milliepie

lynnivey said:


> Good morning Milliepie -
> 
> May I please request a few designs for our April 22nd last minute Wonder sailing?  I need a birthday one for my son who will turn 8 while on board...we're not picky but he does love the 4 main dudes (Mickey, Donald, Goofy & Pluto).  I would also love the deck chairs with me, Lynn, in the Daisy duck and Nicky with the Donald duck design.  Again, we're sailing the Wonder from April 22-29 if you could include that.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Lynn



Quick question before I finish these up.  Did you want your son's name on the birthday one?  I assume Nicky is his name, just making sure so I don't get it wrong.


----------



## DaisyDuckLVR

Milliepie,

I have spent hours going through your designs and I love them! You are simply wonderful!  

I have a friend leaving on a cruise in a few days and I know it is short notice and may not be possible to get in time.  If you could make a Tow Mater Mickey head with the the name "Nick".  I know he would be forever grateful!  

Also just for my information what all have you done in Daisy?

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

annetria said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Hi again! Could you please help me out again? I am looking for a cute Stitch magnet for my DD9 - Madison. Also something with Tigger for my DD13 - Alyssa and something with the Ratatouille for myself (if you have that, if not another Tigger would be fine) - Kaye.
> 
> Thank you!



Here are a few simple ones that I did for you.  If you were hoping for something else like a Mickey head or something please let me know.


----------



## MrsScooby

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> 
> Can you make 3 of these for me for the families in our group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are ringing in the New Year on The Disney Dream. So if you can make it say something about that it would be great! The dates are December 28, 2012 - January 2, 2013.
> 
> 1. The DeFazio Family
> 2. The Schnapf Family
> 3. The Cahill Family
> 
> Thanks!
> aimeebabie


This is beautiful!!!
CruiseCrasher can I get one that says "Magical Schuberg Family Cruise"
 with the names Laurie and Darren in one ear and the names Andrew and Kelly in the other ear ?

No date so I can re-use it

Thanks so much !!


----------



## milliepie

ColoradoTates said:


> I am having a hard time with the links, but this is from ColoradoTates -
> 
> Thank you so much, Milliepie! These look great!!! I just showed my Mom and she was so impressed and excited to surprise our family with these.
> 
> There is one correction - My name is Adie (with one d), is there an easy way to change that on the Tate Family chairs? That would be great.
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work!



Oops, sorry abut that!


----------



## Pappert

[

[/QUOTE]

Thanks Milliepie!! I will quit looking at magnet now.


----------



## KaryCam

CruiseCrasher,
May I have one of the Mickey Heads of the ship at nighttime with the fireworks? I would like it to say, "Muncy Family".  No date as I would like to re-use it.

Also, I looked through you site and wondered if you ever do Mickey Heads of villians? My friend Kim loves both the Snow Queen and Malificent. Just a thought. 

Thanks for all you do here for everyone.


----------



## milliepie

RN_Mom said:


> I know this is SUPER last minute but we leave Friday for our Sunday Dream Cruise and Im not having very much luck editing my own magnet  Could anyone do me a Grandma license Plate  (any female Char)--from Ohio and a Papa-Dopey Plate, also from Ohio.  Also looking for the beach chairs  Grandma and Papa on 1 and Mommy, Daddy and Bryanna on another, if able include March 4th-9th 2012 Disney Dream.  Maybe a fun pirate one with Chris, Jeff, Randy, Bryanna, Christina names, also with dates.  I will be forever greatful!!  Thanks, if unable to complete I understand



Sorry, I didn't have time to get to these yesterday.  I hope there is still time to make them.  I have done two licence plates before, but Marty usually did them.  He is still designing and you can find his links to his free designs in my blog.  I believe Cruisecrasher does them now too?  I went ahead and did these two for you.


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> These are great!!
> Can I bother you to put my son's name on them --- SEAN
> 
> He would love that if I made a magnet for our door
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Happy Weekend!


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> We have added 1 more to our family reunion cruise. So I need 1 more red Donald name tag with CINDY on it , please.
> 
> Also, something with Lady & Tramp that has The Dream, June 20, 2012, and
> CINDY. Anything would be appreciated !
> 
> Thanks !
> GINA



Here you go.


----------



## Zandy595

Just came across this and thought I'd share...


----------



## Duhey2

Hi Milliepie...did you get my pm/email?  Just wanted to confirm.
Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Duhey2 said:


> Hi Milliepie...did you get my pm/email?  Just wanted to confirm.
> Thanks!



My pm box has been full and I just went through it today and cleared some out.  I didn't seen anything from you, but I did get an email saying that you tried to send me something but I didn't get the contents of the message.  If you would like to try again my box is clear, but I'd be quick because it fills up pretty fast.


----------



## lynnivey

milliepie said:


> Quick question before I finish these up.  Did you want your son's name on the birthday one?  I assume Nicky is his name, just making sure so I don't get it wrong.



Yes,thank you Milliepie, please include his name Nicky...thanks again!

Lynn (and Nicky)


----------



## RN_Mom

THANK YOU MILLIEPIE AND cRUiSEcRASHER SOOOO MUCH FOR GETTING MY REQUESTS ON SUCH LAST MINUTE!!!  I LOVE THEM!  WE LEAVE IN THE MORNING AND I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Duhey2

milliepie said:


> My pm box has been full and I just went through it today and cleared some out.  I didn't seen anything from you, but I did get an email saying that you tried to send me something but I didn't get the contents of the message.  If you would like to try again my box is clear, but I'd be quick because it fills up pretty fast.



PMs sent!


----------



## KingK12

bevtoy said:


> Thought I would start off with a patriotic offering since the Fourth of July is so close.  Feel free to add images you might want to share or if anyone wants to design door magnets for others jump right in!



I love this! Salute to all the troops and all Americans...


----------



## tink too

milliepie - I would be very grateful if you could personalise a few designs for me please.

Beach chairs with clouds - pirate - Mark, princess (with sparkles) - Siobhan and fairy godmother - Lynn

Can you please also make pirate name fills for Lynn and Siobhan (I found Mark in you folders already - thank you). 

Thank you for sharing your creative skills with us all.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Hi Milliepie!  Would you be able to direct me to the spot on your 4shared site where you have stored the amazing logo you did for our Eastern Med 7/13/13 cruise, the one with the Toga Mickey in the life preserver with the ship, and our 'Eastern Med Mouseketeers" around it?  We had posted the link on our meet thread but its not working now and I wanted to try to print it today.  Thanks!


----------



## SillyNellie

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thanks MilliePie!!  You'll be glad when I sail away so I stop asking for things


----------



## Ladyshopper

Milliepie Reqeusts:

Hi Milliepie, I have a few requests if thats ok? I am really struggling to open the 4shared files of yours, and can't open cruisecrashers at all at the moment, so some of the requests may be describing what I've seen in other posts if thats ok?

There was a lovely pic of a disney cruise ship at castaway cay with Stitch in the foreground. Could I have one of those personalised to say Disney Magic, May 25th 2012 please?

I've also seen a red cruiseline tag, please could I have 3 of those, 1 each for Jody, Dom and Izzy.

There is a statue of liberty mickey ear i've seen - please can I have that personalised with Disney Magic, May 25th 2012. 

Also a New York itinerary map mickey ear, which is for the 8 night cruise to the bahamas. Again, to be personalised Disney Magic, May 25th 2012

I'm sure there are more, but thats all I can remember now going back through the posts on here! I will keep trying to open your shared files and find some more.

Oh, one other I've just remembered - I think its names written in some kind of disney font which is black on top and red on bottom. Please can I have 1 each for Jody, Dom and Izzy.

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## milliepie

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Hi Milliepie!  Would you be able to direct me to the spot on your 4shared site where you have stored the amazing logo you did for our Eastern Med 7/13/13 cruise, the one with the Toga Mickey in the life preserver with the ship, and our 'Eastern Med Mouseketeers" around it?  We had posted the link on our meet thread but its not working now and I wanted to try to print it today.  Thanks!



4shared has been acting kooky lately.  Here is the link to the folder it is in, page 2, and the picture.  Hope it works.  If not let me know and I'll link it through another sharing site.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/HU-TyKOf/Life_Preservers_filled.html


----------



## Jkwoody04

Hi Milliepie or cruise crasher,

I was looking at your link with all the different signs to use they are wonderful. I was wondering if either of you were full for request right now?


----------



## milliepie

mom of a lil pirate said:


> Hi milliepie!  I was hoping you might be able to do some for me.  If at all possible I would love these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but instead of our family name can you put Aidan's 1st Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan for the name
> 
> And if you have the time I would love the following link to these without a name? I would love to just leave them blank
> Portholes: Buzz, Woody, Bullseye, Jessie, Mater, and Lightning.
> 
> I know it is a large request, and I appreciate your time.  Thanks sooo much!



Thanks for waiting!


----------



## milliepie

Jkwoody04 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I was looking at your link with all the different signs to use they are wonderful. I was wondering if you were full for request right now?



I only have time for about an hour or so every once in a while to get on and do requests and I do have a little list forming.  If you want to post your request I will fill them as soon as I can.  I'm on page 198 right now.  Moving slowly but surely.


----------



## Jkwoody04

milliepie said:


> I only have time for about an hour or so every once in a while to get on and do requests and I do have a little list forming.  If you want to post your request I will fill them as soon as I can.  I'm on page 198 right now.  Moving slowly but surely.



I made these shirts. We have 7couples going on Carnival Ecstasy july 12th-16th this year. You can go anything you would like. We are all prior greeneville submarine this will be our 2012 reunion. Thank you so much


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

milliepie said:


> Thanks for waiting!




Thank you Milliepie!!! I love them and I am sure my son will to once he gets to see them


----------



## milliepie

lynnivey said:


> Yes,thank you Milliepie, please include his name Nicky...thanks again!
> 
> Lynn (and Nicky)



Here you go.


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> I forgot I even did boarding passes in the past.  Not sure if it was mine you wanted, but Lorelei has one that I've seen too.  Here is what I have. You just need to cut them out and staple them together, or whatever you want to do with them.    The last one is just an extra that I used to fill the space.  You don't have to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEI love em I think i'm going to  use all of them thank you thank you


----------



## milliepie

tamtalb said:


> I am very new to the Forums and about to embark on my first cruise soon. Have any of you Dis-ers done a design specifically for police officers? I have seen Fireman Mickey, and all branches of the armed services, but I haven't found one for law enforcement. If someone could direct me to a site I would be most appreciative. Many thanks.



I have these.


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Milliepie.

Can you please do two beach chair ones with ship for me (the ones you've been doing on the last couple of pages)?  Can you put Andy, Monica and Ashley on 3 chairs on one.  And Kim and Gabriel with two chairs on the other?  And can you include Disney Dream April 5-10 2012 please?  Thank you.


----------



## lynnivey

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



These are all perfect Milliepie!  Thank you again very much!!

Lynn


----------



## Dislaney4n6

milliepie said:


> Thanks for waiting!



Millipie..
Would you please add me to your list. I am looking for this image but with Colin. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Ladyshopper

Request for cruisecrasher:

Hi there. I can't open your folder at all, it keeps crashing my computer. I therefore have no idea of all the stuff you can do which is a shame, as the ones I've seen in this thread are fab!

Am going to have to describe what I've seen if thats ok to make my request?

There is a chip and dale mickey head that has a yellow background with kind of lines and stuff going on - please could I have Dom written in one of the ears.

Nerds - can you tell me which characters you have? If at all possible, can I have a minnie one with Jody in the ear, a stitch or tink one (if they come as nerds!) with Izzy in the ear, and a Chip and/or Dale one with Dom in the ear?

You also have an ear with the ship in and fireworks at all. Could I have one that says Disney Magic 2012 in the ear, then in the actual head bit above the ship something like Inaugraul (think I've spelt that incorrectly as it doesn't look right!) New York Sailing.

I will try and keep perserving to open your folder and see what stuff you have, as I'm sure there is lots! I am particularly interested in anything you might have for the NYC 8 night bahamas trip, and character wise my daughter is a massive fan of stitch and tink, and my son chip and dale. I go with Mickey or Minnie, nice and easy!

Thanks so much.


----------



## twinmom108

milliepie said:


>



Hi Milliepie,  Would it be possible for you to do the beach chair design with 3 beach chairs, 
Names: Allen, Sharon, & Jameson
Ship: DREAM
under 2012 could you put March 27 - April 1


If you could that would be so amazing!  Thanks.


----------



## Texasmomof3

cruisecrasher said:


>



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

aimeebabie said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher,
> 
> Can you make 3 of these for me for the families in our group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are ringing in the New Year on The Disney Dream. So if you can make it say something about that it would be great! The dates are December 28, 2012 - January 2, 2013.
> 
> 1. The DeFazio Family
> 2. The Schnapf Family
> 3. The Cahill Family
> 
> Thanks!
> aimeebabie


----------



## cruisecrasher

ariel1025 said:


> Hello  Could I please get the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in place of the name in the ear, can I get the wording in the center of the Mickey head next to Pooh that reads You're Invited...
> 
> I really appreciate it!



Could I please get some more information to finish this personalization?  name, etc?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> Thank you so much. these are perfect





RN_Mom said:


> CruiseCrasher----THANK YOU!!!  LOVE IT So excited to be leaving for Orlando day after tomorrow!!!!  You dis-igners just make it that much more fun!!





KelDis said:


> Thank you so much! These are perfect!!





RN_Mom said:


> THANK YOU MILLIEPIE AND cRUiSEcRASHER SOOOO MUCH FOR GETTING MY REQUESTS ON SUCH LAST MINUTE!!!  I LOVE THEM!  WE LEAVE IN THE MORNING AND I CANT WAIT!





Texasmomof3 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!



You're welcome!  You're welcome!  You're welcome!  You're welcome!
and
You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

TinaRN said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> Your work is awesome!  And thanks for all of your hard work & helping us make our vacations even that much more special with your gifts!
> 
> If possible, I would like to request the following Mickey Heads:
> 
> Nerdy Minnie (in the middle) with the name Christa
> Pooh Bear (in the middle if possible) with the name Chelsea
> Stitch  http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=MadisonandStitchMH.png with the name Caleb
> Mr. Incredible with the name Rhett
> Mrs. Incredible with the name Tina
> 
> We leave May 24th for our cruise on May 26th.  Once again, thank you!


----------



## MakesCakes

Now that I have my wonderful DISigns made, what's the best way to make them to put on the door? I see posts about using magnetic paper (which I don't even know what that is) or to laminate and then glue magnets on the back. What's the preference? Thx!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi Cruisecrasher -- Love your designs!  I'm wondering if you'd minding making three for me.
> 
> The first one is the Mickey head with the ship at night and the fireworks.  That one would say "The Van Beek Family Disney Cruise"
> 
> The other one is in your Christmas and Thanksgiving folder and it is a round  one of Pilgrim Mickey and Pilgrim Minnie marching through the woods.  That one would say The Van Beek Family Vacation, Thanksgiving 2012"
> 
> I'd love it if you could also do that Pilgrim MIckey and Pilgrim Minnie a second time.  This time it would say "Feasting on the Fantasy, Thanksgiving 2012"  (that one would be for FE magnet gifts for people on our Disney cruise.)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Beth


----------



## cruisecrasher

MrsScooby said:


> This is beautiful!!!
> CruiseCrasher can I get one that says "Magical Schuberg Family Cruise"
> with the names Laurie and Darren in one ear and the names Andrew and Kelly in the other ear ?
> 
> No date so I can re-use it
> 
> Thanks so much !!


----------



## cruisecrasher

MrsScooby said:


> This is beautiful!!!
> CruiseCrasher can I get one that says "Magical Schuberg Family Cruise"
> with the names Laurie and Darren in one ear and the names Andrew and Kelly in the other ear ?
> 
> No date so I can re-use it
> 
> Thanks so much !!


----------



## cruisecrasher

KaryCam said:


> CruiseCrasher,
> May I have one of the Mickey Heads of the ship at nighttime with the fireworks? I would like it to say, "Muncy Family".  No date as I would like to re-use it.
> 
> Also, I looked through you site and wondered if you ever do Mickey Heads of villians? My friend Kim loves both the Snow Queen and Malificent. Just a thought.
> 
> Thanks for all you do here for everyone.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Jkwoody04 said:


> Hi Milliepie or cruise crasher,
> 
> I was looking at your link with all the different signs to use they are wonderful. I was wondering if either of you were full for request right now?



Not full!  Just have plenty of preschooler chaos going on.  If you want a request, feel free to post, though I occasionally am a week or so behind on requests.


----------



## karajeboo

Milliepie - In post 3135, can I get that porthole with "Happy Birthday Ally"?

And cruisecrasher and Millipie, that will do it for the birthday design I need for this cruise....

Thank you!!!!


----------



## MrsScooby

cruisecrasher said:


>



Wonderful

Thanks so much


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ladyshopper said:


> Request for cruisecrasher:
> 
> Hi there. I can't open your folder at all, it keeps crashing my computer. I therefore have no idea of all the stuff you can do which is a shame, as the ones I've seen in this thread are fab!
> 
> Am going to have to describe what I've seen if thats ok to make my request?
> 
> There is a chip and dale mickey head that has a yellow background with kind of lines and stuff going on - please could I have Dom written in one of the ears.
> 
> Nerds - can you tell me which characters you have? If at all possible, can I have a minnie one with Jody in the ear, a stitch or tink one (if they come as nerds!) with Izzy in the ear, and a Chip and/or Dale one with Dom in the ear?
> 
> You also have an ear with the ship in and fireworks at all. Could I have one that says Disney Magic 2012 in the ear, then in the actual head bit above the ship something like Inaugraul (think I've spelt that incorrectly as it doesn't look right!) New York Sailing.
> 
> I will try and keep perserving to open your folder and see what stuff you have, as I'm sure there is lots! I am particularly interested in anything you might have for the NYC 8 night bahamas trip, and character wise my daughter is a massive fan of stitch and tink, and my son chip and dale. I go with Mickey or Minnie, nice and easy!
> 
> Thanks so much.






Unfortunately, the only nerd character I have is Minnie.






I'd be happy to personalize the ship for you with a family or individual names.
I've done these for the New York Sailings:


----------



## Dislaney4n6

cruisecrasher said:


>



Cruisecrasher, 

If you would be so kind, will you please do the firework head  (Magic ship if you have more than one?!) 

Date: July 28-August 5 2012
Saying: The Lane's Magical Cruise 

Thank you so much.


----------



## cruisecrasher

MakesCakes said:


> Now that I have my wonderful DISigns made, what's the best way to make them to put on the door? I see posts about using magnetic paper (which I don't even know what that is) or to laminate and then glue magnets on the back. What's the preference? Thx!!!



Basically blank 8 and a half by 11 magnets that a regular printer can treat like paper and print on.
I prefer that to laminating (Where I have to cut out all the magnets twice.)


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Cruiscrasher.  These are great.  Can I ask for one please?  The Mickey Head with the Fireworks at night.  I guess we'll leave the date off so if you can put Disney on left ear and Dream on right ear.  Then The Zink Family Cruise.  It looks like The Dream in the picture but if there is a choice that is the ship we're going on.  Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> 
> If you would be so kind, will you please do the firework head  (Magic ship if you have more than one?!)
> 
> Date: July 28-August 5 2012
> Saying: The Lane's Magical Cruise
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

cruisecrasher said:


>



You are so quick. Thanks so much! 
Happy travels!


----------



## cruisecrasher

goterps1986 said:


> Hi Cruiscrasher.  These are great.  Can I ask for one please?  The Mickey Head with the Fireworks at night.  I guess we'll leave the date off so if you can put Disney on left ear and Dream on right ear.  Then The Zink Family Cruise.  It looks like The Dream in the picture but if there is a choice that is the ship we're going on.  Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Dislaney4n6 said:


> You are so quick. Thanks so much!
> Happy travels!



You caught me one a productive day.
Naptime is over, I'll pick up here!


----------



## goterps1986

Wow.  I come out of church and it's already done!  Thanks cruisecrasher!!  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## markuehl

Is there a easier way of knowing when your request has been granted i keep scrolling thru but i wonder if i am missing something i am not trying to rush anyone i really appreciate the help just wondering if there is a better way to check thank you!!!


----------



## perky42474

Hey I love your work!  I already have some of your disigns, I am now trying to finish up my magnets.  I am hoping I can get a couple more from you:

TiffanyMH.png-----Genea
WynterMH.png-----Genea
IzzyandstitchMH.png------Cindy
AllisonMH2.png-----Tori


Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> Is there a easier way of knowing when your request has been granted i keep scrolling thru but i wonder if i am missing something i am not trying to rush anyone i really appreciate the help just wondering if there is a better way to check thank you!!!



I'm currently caught up, I think (if I missed you please let me know.)  I fill in order of request when they're addressed directly to me.  For mine, if you requested Mickey heads you can go check my photobucket to see if they've shown up (maybe faster than going through pages of disboards.)
If it makes you feel better scrolling back through all the pages is how we get requests too.


----------



## ColoradoTates

Hi - I love your designs - I was hoping you can make a few Mickey Heads for me

1. ReedFamilyMH2.png  - with Dorband Family, April 22 -April 29, 2012 Mexican Riviera
2. ReedFamilyMH2.png - with Tate Family, April 22- April 29, 2012 Mexican Riviera

Thanks so much,
Adie


----------



## ilovetexas

ilovetexas said:


> I feel bad for asking, too!  I'm sitting here and can't even figure out how to make a cd label for our FE gifts so I know I couldn't do anything close to what y'all do!!
> 
> My husband and I are cruising on the Fantasy on May 12-19, 2012.  Western Caribbean and it's our 10th anniversary.  I won't be picky since you have such great ideas on your own but here are some suggestions based on things I've seen:
> 
> Portholes:  Donald Duck for Seth and Winnie the Pooh for Pam
> 
> Mickey head with the map of our dates and itinerary and ship.
> 
> Beach scene with Mickey/Goofy clouds and our names (Pam and Seth) on the chairs with some sort of indication which cruise it is.
> 
> Any extra mention of our anniversary is great.
> 
> Thanks so much!  If you are able to get to these, that would be fantastic!



Cruisecrasher says she is caught up and I'm not sure where Milliepie is but it occurs to me that I didn't specifically address my request to anyone.  Am I supposed to or do you somehow split these lists?

This was post #2992 back on page 200.  If I didn't get skipped, please tell me to sit down and shut up while I wait.   Otherwise, could I possibly get these?  Thanks for doing these things for us, it's really great!


----------



## markuehl

Hi i guess i did not make a specific request to you cruise crasher i am still new at this my request was for a image i can use for a post card for our FE exchange i love the pic of the ship on water and you can see fish and characters under the water or something like that with the words  Sailing the Dream   our cruise is the june 15-20th double dip thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

I wonder if you could make the following :

 A KTTW card with Mickey , Disney Cruise Line and logo, no date with 
FE GIFTS FROM  GINA and BRUCE , Scrapycruiser

 I saw one similar with Donald Duck in your Photobucket and thought I could use these as tags, printed out on sticker paper for my FE 

 Thanks for your talents and time !!

Gina


----------



## drecam

Can I get:

1. Mickey Head with the Disney Princesses saying Disney Wonder at the bottom and Camryn around bottom of ear.

2. Mickey Head with Beach scene Mickey, Minnie Daisy, Donald and Goofy states Magical Wade Family Cruise and right ear Mexican Riviera March 11-18.

3. Mickey Head Phineas and Ferb stating Drew on left ear and Disney Wonder on right ear.

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## Ladyshopper

cruisecrasher said:


> Unfortunately, the only nerd character I have is Minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to personalize the ship for you with a family or individual names.
> I've done these for the New York Sailings:



Thanks so much for working out which designs I was talking about just by their descriptions, and for doing them so amazingly fast!

If you could personalise the ship with our names of Jody, Dom and Izzy that would be great (me and the children have different surnames, so makes using the family name difficult!).

I love the 3 new york ones you've put on there - If I could have the date of May 25th 2012 on all of them and our names of Jody, Dom and Izzy somewhere on them that would also be wonderful.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Tinkified

Love the apple mickey heads!    Could you do one for each of the following people?   Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin.  On one ear could you put the dates July 8-13, 2012 and Disney Magic on the other?  I love the font and color on the apple as it looks just like a carved apple, but would you mind making the font a little more contemporary on the ears?  Thanks!  Michelle


----------



## Dislaney4n6

ilovetexas said:


> This was post #2992 back on page 200.  If I didn't get skipped, please tell me to sit down and shut up while I wait.   Otherwise, could I possibly get these?  Thanks for doing these things for us, it's really great!



Last info I saw for Millie was that she was on page 198.


----------



## Litespdmis5

Do you just save the pictures and add your own name?  I was trying to find the normal name tag magnet.  I am new here so still trying to figure all this out.


----------



## Litespdmis5

Bevtoy.....
I must be doing something wrong.  Each time I click on any of your links, it does not take me to any of your pictures of the door magnets.
I am looking for the name tag design to add our names to.  I have tried clicking on all your links and it just brings me back to the thread.
Any advice on what I may be doing wrong?
Thank you..


----------



## milliepie

tebi73 said:


> Milliepie -
> 
> I was hoping to request a couple of DISigns from you if possible.  I am not in a rush - we don't cruise until the end of April, so I still have time.
> 
> I would like this one with 3 chairs - Donald, Daisy & something Perry the Platypus or Phineas & Ferby if you have it - for Kevin (Donald), Allison (Daisy) & Mouth (P&F), also - we will be on the Magic - April 25-30th, 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one with 3 surf boards with Donald (Kevin), Daisy (Allison) & Perry the Platypus (Mouth) and "The Morgan's" on the "sand" part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hey, good to see you over here!  Congrats on your first cruise!  

I hope this is how you wanted them.  Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## cruisecrasher

perky42474 said:


> Hey I love your work!  I already have some of your disigns, I am now trying to finish up my magnets.  I am hoping I can get a couple more from you:
> 
> TiffanyMH.png-----Genea
> WynterMH.png-----Genea
> IzzyandstitchMH.png------Cindy
> AllisonMH2.png-----Tori
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## milliepie

ilovetexas said:


> I feel bad for asking, too!  I'm sitting here and can't even figure out how to make a cd label for our FE gifts so I know I couldn't do anything close to what y'all do!!
> 
> My husband and I are cruising on the Fantasy on May 12-19, 2012.  Western Caribbean and it's our 10th anniversary.  I won't be picky since you have such great ideas on your own but here are some suggestions based on things I've seen:
> 
> Portholes:  Donald Duck for Seth and Winnie the Pooh for Pam
> 
> Mickey head with the map of our dates and itinerary and ship.
> 
> Beach scene with Mickey/Goofy clouds and our names (Pam and Seth) on the chairs with some sort of indication which cruise it is.
> 
> Any extra mention of our anniversary is great.
> 
> Thanks so much!  If you are able to get to these, that would be fantastic!



Here are a few for you.


----------



## milliepie

Working on Page 201 post 3007 soon!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Cruisecrasher, 

Thank you so much for the magnets.  They look awesome!

Beth


----------



## cruisecrasher

ColoradoTates said:


> Hi - I love your designs - I was hoping you can make a few Mickey Heads for me
> 
> 1. ReedFamilyMH2.png  - with Dorband Family, April 22 -April 29, 2012 Mexican Riviera
> 2. ReedFamilyMH2.png - with Tate Family, April 22- April 29, 2012 Mexican Riviera
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Adie








I'd forgotten about this DISign...but I like it!


----------



## cruisecrasher

markuehl said:


> Hi i guess i did not make a specific request to you cruise crasher i am still new at this my request was for a image i can use for a post card for our FE exchange i love the pic of the ship on water and you can see fish and characters under the water or something like that with the words  Sailing the Dream   our cruise is the june 15-20th double dip thank you so much for your help!!!





ilovetexas said:


> Cruisecrasher says she is caught up and I'm not sure where Milliepie is but it occurs to me that I didn't specifically address my request to anyone.  Am I supposed to or do you somehow split these lists?
> 
> This was post #2992 back on page 200.  If I didn't get skipped, please tell me to sit down and shut up while I wait.   Otherwise, could I possibly get these?  Thanks for doing these things for us, it's really great!



These are both sounding like Milliepie's designs you're requesting as I don't make these items!
Millie?


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> I wonder if you could make the following :
> 
> A KTTW card with Mickey , Disney Cruise Line and logo, no date with
> FE GIFTS FROM  GINA and BRUCE , Scrapycruiser
> 
> I saw one similar with Donald Duck in your Photobucket and thought I could use these as tags, printed out on sticker paper for my FE
> 
> Thanks for your talents and time !!
> 
> Gina



Working this up from scratch,  as the original is adapted from a photo of my own key card from my first cruise...unless anyone has a high res photo of a concierge keycard (which has  as I understand) they'd like to lend me/send me a link to?
This could take a while...


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Working this up from scratch,  as the original is adapted from a photo of my own key card from my first cruise...unless anyone has a high res photo of a concierge keycard (which has  as I understand) they'd like to lend me/send me a link to?
> This could take a while...



Here is the room key I had cleaned up a long time ago.  All you have to do is remove the dates.


----------



## scrapycruiser

You guys are wonderful !!! I never wanted to cause trouble 
You work together as a team to bring MAGIC to all of our cruises !!!!!!
I can't thank you enough !!!


----------



## milliepie

cruisecrasher said:


> Working this up from scratch,  as the original is adapted from a photo of my own key card from my first cruise...unless anyone has a high res photo of a concierge keycard (which has  as I understand) they'd like to lend me/send me a link to?
> This could take a while...



Oops just realized that one with Mickey was wanted.  Here is one that I have with Mickey.


----------



## cruisecrasher

milliepie said:


> Here is the room key I had cleaned up a long time ago.  All you have to do is remove the dates.



I've already done one of my own cards with Donald forever ago, I'm looking for one with Mickey (aka concierge) per the request.
But thanks for the help!


----------



## milliepie

MakesCakes said:


> MILLIEPIE!
> When you have a moment, could you please personalize this for Kaden? THANKS so much! He is going to be sooooo surprised!!
> I'm using Safari and tried Firefox but all your work comes up as blue boxes with question marks.
> DH, ME, Kaden (four years old)



Not sure why that happens with the blue boxes.  If you can't see this one, please let me know and I'll use imageshack to upload it.


----------



## milliepie

JWBmom said:


> Millie,
> I would like to have the words Disney Magic (which you have on your photobucket and 4shared files).
> You have this written in black, I would like to have this in red.
> I am sure there is a simple way to do this, but I can't figure it out
> Please help.
> thanks!



In red for you my dear.


----------



## milliepie

nursesami said:


> I'm kinda new here so bear with me, I understand your a busy woman and you have some wonderful creations here. So I did post earlier this week a request but I didn't specify to who what I was requesting. So I'm gonna do this again if you didn't get my request. The request is on page 197 I believe and its #2949. If you haven't gotten to it yet that fine no hurry. I just want to make sure someone gets my request for sure. I was wondering if you could make a couple for me. 5 deck chairs I was thinking in this order.
> Josh/Mickey Mouse
> Samantha/Minnie Mouse
> Andrew/Stitch if you have it(but anything boy he's 15yrs old)
> Logan/anything girlie and blue (she's 12yrs old)
> Lilly/Princess & Pink( she 3yrs old)
> then I saw a drumset with the Mickey head being the bass drum he would perfer it be red but any color will do it's for Andrew. We're sailing on the Magic March 24-30, 2012 The Family name is The Schwartz Family. This will be our 2nd cruise with Disney. We didnt know anything about the magnets so we're trying to go all out this time. Thanks a bunch Samantha Schwartz!



Filled the chairs, but the drums are not something that I have.  Not sure who has them either.    sorry.


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


> I've already done one of my own cards with Donald forever ago, I'm looking for one with Mickey (aka concierge) per the request.
> But thanks for the help!



Please don't go to a lot of trouble !


----------



## Jkwoody04

cruisecrasher said:


> Not full!  Just have plenty of preschooler chaos going on.  If you want a request, feel free to post, though I occasionally am a week or so behind on requests.


I made these shirts. We have 7couples going on Carnival Ecstasy july 12th-16th this year. You can go anything you would like. We are all prior greeneville submarine this will be our 2012 reunion. Thank you so much


----------



## princesskenziesmom

I have seen your work and it is fantastic!  I was wondering if I could get a fireworks mickey head w/The Wiggins Cruise on the Magic with the dates of April 25-30th 2012?  Or something along that lines.  I also wanted to see if you have anything Harry Potter that I could get the name Devin on?  Thank you for all you do for us!


----------



## jilljill

Jkwoody04 said:


> I made these shirts. We have 7couples going on Carnival Ecstasy july 12th-16th this year. You can go anything you would like. We are all prior greeneville submarine this will be our 2012 reunion. Thank you so much



Not sure what you are getting at with your post, and I'm sure others don't know either.  What is it that you want or are requesting on this thread by posting (twice) a picture of a shirt that you have already made?  

Being that this is a DCL board, the DISigners may not have anything appropriate that you are looking for since you are not going on a DCL cruise.


----------



## Daisy14

A few requests for milliepie, hope you don't mind, you're creations are great! 

We sail on the Fantasy Eastern Carribean on April 21-28 2012

If you could create the porthole with the 4 characters, with the ship name, and The Lavoie Family on it would be great.
Along with 4 disney cruise line name tags with the names- Michelle, Kyle, Knolan and Natalie on them with Stoney Creek,On. under them.
The beach chairs with the same names as above.
The Itinerary mickey head with our ship, dates and name on it.
And finally A Parry mickey head from P&F with the name Knolan and the Rapunzel one with Natalie on it.

Thank you so much in advance if you can get to these, much appreciated.


----------



## ilovetexas

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for you.



Thank you SO much!!!!  I love Lady and the Tramp and your designs are fabulous.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## ilovetexas

cruisecrasher said:


> These are both sounding like Milliepie's designs you're requesting as I don't make these items!
> Millie?



Oops!  Sorry.  I'll be more specific next time.  You're right, she made them.  We all really appreciate both of you taking your personal time and doing these for us.


----------



## perky42474

Thank you sooo much they are awesome!


----------



## milliepie

disneygal0614 said:


> These are great!  Any chance I could get the Hawaii with Stitch with the names Denise and Jim and the hawaii and Mexico mickey icons each with Denise and Jim?



Hi there,

Would you mind being a bit more specific please?  There are quite a few designs with the same specs and I would hate to get the wrong ones done.  And are they mine or Lorelei's?  I would love to help out, so let me know and they will get done.


----------



## cruisecrasher

scrapycruiser said:


> I wonder if you could make the following :
> 
> A KTTW card with Mickey , Disney Cruise Line and logo, no date with
> FE GIFTS FROM  GINA and BRUCE , Scrapycruiser
> 
> I saw one similar with Donald Duck in your Photobucket and thought I could use these as tags, printed out on sticker paper for my FE
> 
> Thanks for your talents and time !!
> 
> Gina


----------



## cruisecrasher

drecam said:


> Can I get:
> 
> 1. Mickey Head with the Disney Princesses saying Disney Wonder at the bottom and Camryn around bottom of ear.
> 
> 2. Mickey Head with Beach scene Mickey, Minnie Daisy, Donald and Goofy states Magical Wade Family Cruise and right ear Mexican Riviera March 11-18.
> 
> 3. Mickey Head Phineas and Ferb stating Drew on left ear and Disney Wonder on right ear.
> 
> Thanks!
> Christy


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ladyshopper said:


> Thanks so much for working out which designs I was talking about just by their descriptions, and for doing them so amazingly fast!
> 
> If you could personalise the ship with our names of Jody, Dom and Izzy that would be great (me and the children have different surnames, so makes using the family name difficult!).
> 
> I love the 3 new york ones you've put on there - If I could have the date of May 25th 2012 on all of them and our names of Jody, Dom and Izzy somewhere on them that would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thank you so much.













Memo to me, pick up on page 214


----------



## KBT35

@Cruisecrasher!!! 

I can't believe I never came into this thread until now!! Could you PLEASE do a fireworks head with our cruise dates May 5th 2012 in the left ear and Thompson Family's Dream Cruise in the head around the ship as well as one of your tickets I saw in your photo bucket? Our itinerary is Bahamas May 5th Embarktion day, Nassau Day, Day at Sea, Castaway Cay, Disembarkation May 10th! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!


----------



## drecam

cruisecrasher said:


>



The Beach Scene should be month of March not April. Everything else looks great!


----------



## scrapycruiser

cruisecrasher said:


>



It's PERFECT !!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks so much for your time in doing this for me !!
Wow ! You're good !!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

cruisecrasher said:


>




This is so cute!! Do you have a blank version somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## cruisecrasher

Dislaney4n6 said:


> This is so cute!! Do you have a blank version somewhere?
> Thanks



No, I don't do blanks, but I'd be happy to personalize whenever my daughter takes her nap


----------



## markuehl

Hi if someone could help me i would really appreciate it i cant find who did the image i was hoping for for the post card i want to make for FE exchange so i really would just like something with the Dream ship and the words Sailing the Dream maybe castaway cay in the back round but really anything pretty or cute we are going to be on the June 15th double dip THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## pkmingo

cruisecrasher said:


> Memo to me, pick up on page 214



Hi!

LOVE the apple ears with the Statue of Liberty Minnie!!!!  Could I please get three of these done?  On left ear - June 2012 and then on the apple the following:

Rick & Carol

Jerry & Dorothy

Frank & Brenda

Thank you so much for all you do!!!!!!!  

Carol


----------



## Ladyshopper

cruisecrasher said:


> Memo to me, pick up on page 214



These are fab, thanks so much! Just one thing - the date in the second ear says June, and it should say May 25th 2012. Also, could you add the May 25th 2012 to the bottom one as well please? 

You are so talented, and so speedy as well, its amazing!

Actually, could I request one other thing that I've just seen on this page - the fish extender card thing you've done a few posts down is fab. Please could I get one of those with FE gifts from Jody, Dom and Izzy.

Thanks a million.


----------



## milliepie

ariel1025 said:


> I haven't done a request before, so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong.
> 
> I would like to request a mickey head that has the cruise route map in it.  But, I'm looking for the 5 day that goes from Port Canaveral - Key West - Nassau - Castaway Cay - Port Canaveral.
> 
> If I could also please get the Disney Magic logo on the right ear and May 18 - 23 , 2012 in the left ear.
> 
> Thank you so much



Welcome.


----------



## milliepie

millscrew said:


> Milliepie
> Can I please have the Mickey head with the gang at the beach.  I need three of them please.
> 
> All the Eastern Cruise.  June 16-23 2012  Fantasy
> The Mills Family
> The Potter Family
> The Lettieri Family
> Can I please also have the surf board one for each family.
> Mike, Kathi, Kiara, Taron
> Lisa & Paul
> Lorraine, James, Matt
> 
> Thank you.



Not sure if it was my Mickey head or Cruisecrasher's that you wanted.  Here is the one that I have.


----------



## milliepie

castmeaway said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would love some magnets for our Son's wedding cruise in September 2012!  Would it be possible, using the triple heart design, to switch out the ship and DCL logo for CC with the ship since that is where there are getting married?  I saw in post 2996 that you have some other wedding designs in the works, and we can't wait to see those as we would love to make a magnet for each guest's door saying something about celebrating Erin and Stephen's wedding.
> 
> Bride is Erin
> Groom is Stephen
> Cruise is September 8-17, 2012
> Ship is Fantasy
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Here are a few things for you to start you off.  I'm sure you will find more and more as you search through and will have no trouble filling up those doors.


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> MilliePie,
> 
> I need to stop looking at your wonderful work!  If I don't, I may keep you hoping until my cruise!
> 
> I saw this post you did
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ak9Op1-c/kristie_barry_dream_rings.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> And was hoping you could personalize it for me. I will be celebrating my 10 year anniversary on the Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage
> 
> I'd like to have our names (Craig and Shannen) and something about it being our 10 year anniversary on the MV
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Any time!


----------



## delauzons

Was wondering if you could do some requests for us.  I would love the CD label with Disney Magic  Eastern Caribbean April 6th-April 13th 2012.  I would also love the FE labels .  Can you put from the de Lauzon Family?  You are wonderful to do this for so many people!


----------



## milliepie

LrdNorman said:


> I'm glad to see that your back!
> 
> I'd love to request some name fills if you have time -- if not, I understand...
> 
> Tania --
> 
> 1)  Any Princess and Any Minnie
> 
> Sandy --
> 
> 1)  Any Mickey and Any Pirate
> 
> Harrison --
> 
> 1)  Any Phineas and Ferb, any Incredibles, any Peter Pan and any Jake and the Never Land Pirates
> 
> Also, if you could do the Tink Cupcake Birthday picture with Happy Birthday, Emma!, I would appreciate it!
> 
> Kevin



I'll get to these fills as soon as I can.    Here are these for now.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyokwSSR said:


> Could I please request Disney cruise line name tags for the following (mispelling of "Manny" is on purpose).  I can wait until you have time to do them as I have plenty of time before my cruise.  Thank you!
> 
> Mary Ann
> Hockey Mom
> 
> Bob
> Hockey Dad
> 
> Lauren
> #1 Goalie
> 
> Robert
> Odd Fellow
> 
> McClown
> 2 Manny Sour Sodas
> 
> Jason
> Seer Group
> 
> Jeremy
> Dr. Who
> 
> Paul
> Golf Pro
> 
> Joanna
> Professional Cruiser
> 
> Tara
> a.k.a.Optimus Prime
> 
> Tim Thomas
> Lauren's #1 Fan



Sounds like a fun group!


----------



## carmen927

Hi, I am new to the boards, just signed up today after spending hours last night looking at the great magnets here!  We are taking our first Disney cruise this summer.  I was wondering how to get started with making magnets?  Do you all make your own or are there designers out there who make them for you?  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Milliepie:  Do you have anything using the Western Carib Itinerary for the Fantasy?  If so, could I get it with "The Chapman Family" and sail dates of Mar. 30, 2013-Apr. 6, 2013?

Also, if you have something involving Belle and Happy Birthday that could have "Mandy" put on it somewhere?

Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

KaryCam said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> This is my first time asking you for anything so I hope I explain it all clearly.
> I looked through your shared file list and found two items that I would like.
> 
> There was one picture under blank various with the characters and it said, "Watch out! I know Karate!" Would you possibly change it to read "Ju-Jitsu"?
> 
> The second item is a spring break picture under Cruise designs, I believe it is "Disney Fantasy Vacation.jpg" It is not the ones with a number in the link. Would you possibly change the date to 2013 instead of 2012?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Done.


----------



## JWBmom

milliepie said:


> In red for you my dear.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Texasmomof3

Okay I'm looking for one more magnet.  Can anyone design a special one for my in-laws 50th anniversary?  We are taking them on a Dream cruise over spring break with all their grandkids to celebrate.  Their names are Joe and Alicia Aguilar.  I really love all of ya'lls designs and I'm going to miss getting on here and looking at them all.  I think I will have  Disign withdrawals.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## kid-at-heart

We are going to be cruising in March 2013  with several Irish dancers (children) both male and female.  Do any of you have any ideas for door hangers, candy wrappers and/or door magnets we can share with the families as cruising gifts?

Many thanks,
kate


----------



## milliepie

delauzons said:


> Millipie
> I love your designs! You are so talented!  We are on the Disney Magic April 6-13th.  We would love the one that says Disney Magic 2012 with the 4 beach chairs but we are a family 5.  Is it possible to do with 5?  Our names are Stephanie, Chris, Alli, Amanda, and Alyvia.  If not could you do the regular 5 beach chair one.  Also wanted to know if you could make the CD Label with Disney Magic and the dates April 6th-April 13th 2012.  Thanks so much!
> Stephanie







I don't do CD labels.  I saw Cruisecrasher did one, maybe she will help you out.


----------



## LrdNorman

Dislaney4n6 said:


> This is so cute!! Do you have a blank version somewhere?
> Thanks



I love the FE Gifts label!

Would you be able to personalize one with Peter Pan?

It would say FE gifts from Harrison, Ashley and Kevin
And if you have room, if you could put Room 2618 under it

This is perfect for what we are doing...

Kevin


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Can I please get this to say 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this to say Fantasy.
> Sorry couldn't figure out how to make them smaller.
> Could I also get the Silver porthole one with the 4 characters (I believe Donald, Mickey Minnie and pluto, in it with The Nolan Family on it.  Also 2 others one with The Stephens Family, and one with The Scott Family.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/izXNog2G/Jamessantahatmh.html
> This in Nolan Family
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/lpCfUC9i/JayAmyJordanGabriellemagicalad.html
> Can I get this with Michelle, Del , Sydney and Nelia in the heads and then to say -- A Christmas Fantasy  2013
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/6KhMu43Z/Kyra_goofy_mh.html
> Can I get one like this but with PLUTO(Sydney) and another with MINNIE(Nelia)



The Fantasy logo will take me some time.  I'll post when it's done.


----------



## drecam

drecam said:


> The Beach Scene should be month of March not April. Everything else looks great!



*Cruisecrasher need correction PLEASE!*
I wrote yesterday and wanted to make sure you saw this correction I need.


----------



## milliepie

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Milliepie, We are admirers our your work. Your designs are awesome. You did the above Eastern map for us and everyone loves it. We have also booked a Western for this year. When you have a moment could you do a Fantasy Westen (GC, CM and Coz) with June 23-30, 2012. We hope you are doing well in school.



Thank you, I am doing very well.  Ready to graduate!


----------



## milliepie

cquick said:


> LOVE IT!  Could you do one for me for the FANTASY WESTERN MARCH 8 - 15, 2012.
> 
> thank you so much,
> 
> 
> Connie, Chuck and Patrick



No problem.


----------



## Tammi67

Hi Milliepie,

Would you mind doing some personalizing for me please?  

1. Disney Dream 2012 with 5 deck chairs that say Stan, Shirley, Tammi, Nick, and Alyssa.
2. Life Preserver Disney Dream 2012 (didn't see it in your shared file)
3. Mickey Head Itinerary Dream 2012 Bahamas Double Dip

Thank you!!


----------



## Pappert

cruisecrasher said:


>



Can I get one of these for our FE gifts?  It would be from John, Judy and Brandon - Stateroom 10658.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

cruisecrasher said:


> No, I don't do blanks, but I'd be happy to personalize whenever my daughter takes her nap



Sorry I missed the 'no blanks' in your signature.  I appreciate the offer, but I was thinking of having the kids sign their names on there for the gift tags. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## milliepie

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Sorry I missed the 'no blanks' in your signature.  I appreciate the offer, but I was thinking of having the kids sign their names on there for the gift tags.
> Thanks anyway



I do do blanks and I have some similar in my cruise files if you would like to use them.  

I also have Minnie.  


http://www.4shared.com/dir/Ux7HV_L7/Cruise_Designs.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/0suuga3V/DCL_Minnie_Room_Key001.html


----------



## ariel1025

milliepie said:


> Welcome.



Thank you so much  Also, I have another request a few pages down the road where I think I asked for this again in addition to some other items.

Sorry about that, I'm clearly itching to start making things


----------



## Dislaney4n6

milliepie said:


> I do do blanks and I have some similar in my cruise files if you would like to use them.
> 
> I also have Minnie.
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/Ux7HV_L7/Cruise_Designs.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/0suuga3V/DCL_Minnie_Room_Key001.html



Thanks so much!
They will be perfect!
Allison


----------



## Travelbee

cruisecrasher said:


> [/URL]


That is so cute!  Can you personalize one for me?  FE Gifts from Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)


----------



## lucky1

Anyone willing to make a "Frozen Fireworks" graphic for our July 2, 2011 Alaska Cruise on the Wonder?    Frozen Fireworks is our DISgroup name.

Thanks


----------



## Travelbee

lucky1 said:


> Anyone willing to make a "Frozen Fireworks" graphic for our July 2, 2011 Alaska Cruise on the Wonder?    Frozen Fireworks is our DISgroup name.
> 
> Thanks



Hahaha.  I was about to ask for one too!


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

As if I don't have enough magnets.  I forgot about my little man's birthday.  His birthday is Easter this year. We get off the ship the day before, but we are still celebrating.  So, if you could come up with something for him-Christopher's 8th.  He still loves Pluto.

Thanks again.  I need to stop requesting and finish up these FE's.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks to all of you who so generously give of your time & talents!

Cruisecrasher - may I request a FE Label with:

John, Gretchen, Matt & Emily
Stateroom 10096

Thanks you so much!
Gretchen


----------



## delauzons

milliepie said:


> I don't do CD labels.  I saw Cruisecrasher did one, maybe she will help you out.



Thanks so much!  We love it!   Sorry about the CD label.  I appreciate your help.
Stephanie


----------



## TinaRN

cruisecrasher said:


>



Cruisecrasher,  Thank you sooooo much for the beautiful graphics!  And thank you for being sooooo fast!!! [

If it's not too much trouble, would you mind taking the name "& Stitch" off of the one with "Caleb"?  If it's a problem, don't worry about it.  It's beautiful!  The OCD in me  noticed it was the only one with 2 names on it! :


----------



## jilljill

For those looking for designs for the 2012 Canada/NE Coast cruises a new thread has been started:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820


----------



## FrostMommy

Can I get some of your DISigns personalized, please?

Hunger Games Mickey Head with the name Gizmo
Wall-E Mickey Head with the name Spike
All the princesses Mickey Head with the name Princess
The Cars Mickey Head with Luigi on the side (I think that is who it was) with the name Squirt
The Fireworks and Ship Mickey head with the Names Brady & Tara

Your work is beautiful!
Thanks, 
Tara


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you very Much CruiseCrasher this will work perfectly. just so that you know Avery is no longer making label size 5824. I did happen to find some on Amazon. Just thought i would let you know for future reference. Thanks for all that you do we love your work.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

milliepie said:


> Thank you, I am doing very well.  Ready to graduate!



Looks awesome.  Thanks much!!! Congrats on your school work and good luck in finishing up. The finish line is in sight.


----------



## cruisecrasher

drecam said:


> The Beach Scene should be month of March not April. Everything else looks great!



Oops!  My bad.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Cruisecrasher:

I LOVE the FE gift card.  Could I please have one also with "Karla & David" for the names, and Maybe "Disney Dream May 6, 2012" along the bottom or somewhere.  That would be so awesome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

KBT35 said:


> @Cruisecrasher!!!
> 
> I can't believe I never came into this thread until now!! Could you PLEASE do a fireworks head with our cruise dates May 5th 2012 in the left ear and Thompson Family's Dream Cruise in the head around the ship as well as one of your tickets I saw in your photo bucket? Our itinerary is Bahamas May 5th Embarktion day, Nassau Day, Day at Sea, Castaway Cay, Disembarkation May 10th! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!


----------



## cruisecrasher

pkmingo said:


> Hi!
> 
> LOVE the apple ears with the Statue of Liberty Minnie!!!!  Could I please get three of these done?  On left ear - June 2012 and then on the apple the following:
> 
> Rick & Carol
> 
> Jerry & Dorothy
> 
> Frank & Brenda
> 
> Thank you so much for all you do!!!!!!!
> 
> Carol


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ladyshopper said:


> These are fab, thanks so much! Just one thing - the date in the second ear says June, and it should say May 25th 2012. Also, could you add the May 25th 2012 to the bottom one as well please?
> 
> You are so talented, and so speedy as well, its amazing!
> 
> Actually, could I request one other thing that I've just seen on this page - the fish extender card thing you've done a few posts down is fab. Please could I get one of those with FE gifts from Jody, Dom and Izzy.
> 
> Thanks a million.






To which one are you referring?
The Key to the world one?



or the Fish FE card one:



?


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

milliepie said:


> Sounds like a fun group!



Thank you so much.  Yes, they are a fun group and they LOVE the Disney magnets.  I truly appreciate your doing this for us!


----------



## cruisecrasher

delauzons said:


> Was wondering if you could do some requests for us.  I would love the CD label with Disney Magic  Eastern Caribbean April 6th-April 13th 2012.  I would also love the FE labels .  Can you put from the de Lauzon Family?  You are wonderful to do this for so many people!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LrdNorman said:


> I love the FE Gifts label!
> 
> Would you be able to personalize one with Peter Pan?
> 
> It would say FE gifts from Harrison, Ashley and Kevin
> And if you have room, if you could put Room 2618 under it
> 
> This is perfect for what we are doing...
> 
> Kevin



I'd love to do one with either Donald duck or Mickey, but new DISigns take a while.
How much time do you have?


----------



## cruisecrasher

LrdNorman said:


> I love the FE Gifts label!
> 
> Would you be able to personalize one with Peter Pan?
> 
> It would say FE gifts from Harrison, Ashley and Kevin
> And if you have room, if you could put Room 2618 under it
> 
> This is perfect for what we are doing...
> 
> Kevin


----------



## pkmingo

cruisecrasher said:


>




LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!  Thank you so much!!!!
Carol


----------



## KBT35

cruisecrasher said:


>



 THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> The Fantasy logo will take me some time.  I'll post when it's done.



Thank you, I will wait patiently for the fantasy one.  I have I love these ones.  My girls are gonna love the ones with their names...


----------



## ColoradoTates

Thank you CruiseCrasher - these are perfect!


----------



## ddeal1957

I love the FE key cards that you have created.... they are so cute and I would like to know if I could ask you to put something together for me.  We are cruising the end of March and I wasn't sure if this would allow you enough time.  If so, here is what I was looking for:

FE key card w/Mickey

FE gifts from Debbie & Mark

ddeal1957

room 9604

I believe that this is the info you will need.  If you need any additional informaiton, please let me know.  All of the designers on this board are so creative and I appreciate all the time that you all put into the creation of these items for all of our enjoyment.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks to all of you who so generously give of your time & talents!
> 
> Cruisecrasher - may I request a FE Label with:
> 
> John, Gretchen, Matt & Emily
> Stateroom 10096
> 
> Thanks you so much!
> Gretchen



I'm so sorry = I didn't realize that you had more than the MM Label until I saw your response to a few others...

May I please request the MM FE Label with the info as above?

Thank you again.


----------



## OURHOUSE610

We will be sail on the Fantasy for my parents 55th Wedding anniversary.Could you PLEASE do a fireworks head with our cruise dates July 21th 2012 in the left ear and Henrich Family's Fantasy Cruise in the head around the ship as well as one of your tickets I saw in your photo bucket? Our itinerary is Bahamas July 21th Embarktion day,Day at Sea,Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, Costa Maya, Mexico,Cozumel, Mexico, Day at Sea, Castaway Cay, Disembarkation July 28th! THANK YOU in advance for sharing your great TALENT with all of us.


----------



## castmeaway

Milliepie,

Thank you so much for the wedding designs!  They are perfect!!  Your talent is amazing, and I appreciate the time and effort you spent creating these fabulous magnets and door hangers for me.  Our son and his future wife will be blown away when they see them on their guests doors!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## nursesami

milliepie said:


> Filled the chairs, but the drums are not something that I have.  Not sure who has them either.    sorry.



Thank you I love it!


----------



## milliepie

Tinkified said:


> Love your work and creativity!  Could you please do a mickey head with the canadian itinerary on it? Dates in the ear would be July 8 -13th 2012 and the ship is the Magic.
> 
> Any other door sign ideas for this new itinerary?  I was going to request the beach chairs with all of our names...you did one for us back in 2010, but the beach chair motif doesn't really jive with our ports and destinations.  Any suggestions?  I am really open to anything..just so appreciative (and jealous) of the talent you and other DISers show!  Our names are Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin.  You may take any creative liberties with our names for the canadian cruise!  Thanks.  Michelle



I can still do beach chairs, just different background.  I also have a Canadian flag mickey head I can do something with if you like.


----------



## milliepie

lpizzuro123 said:


> I would love to get a mickey head with the canadian itinerary also.  We were supposed to be on the July 8th cruise but switched to September 7 - 12th 2012.
> 
> We also would love some suggestions for the canadian cruise.  I agree the beach chairs would not work on this cruise.  Hope to see some suggestions here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda





Like I said to the pp, if you want I can still do the deck chairs, but with a different background.  They are easy to change.


----------



## milliepie

sissy_ib said:


> Milliepie
> This is so cute!
> Can I get this with Disney Magic
> February 1-9 2013
> Christopher and Amanda
> 
> Thank you!











Davids-Coco said:


> Milliepie, Thank you for all the work you do for everyone here.
> 
> I'd like to request one of the portholes with the names Corey and David. Is there any way to incorporate something like "celebrating 10 years of wonder-ful marriage"?












scrapycruiser said:


> Would it be possible to get 2 deck chairs for my sister & I ?
> One with Minnie, GINA
> One with Daisy, Elaine
> Disney Dream
> June 20, 2012
> 
> Thanks !!
> Gina



any time!


----------



## milliepie

This is for the Larghi family.  I fixed the chairs for you.  Couldn't find the post to quote, so I hope you get this.


----------



## milliepie

pjmjsj said:


> milliepie these are beautiful.  we are going on the disney dream in october and would love portholes for our door- would you be able to do porthole ones for me-
> 
> one of goofy with "Dad" on it
> one of minnie with "Mia" on it
> one of mickey with "Paul" on it
> one of daisy with "Mom" on it.
> 
> I really like the pictures of the characters that you used for the Pappert and Roark family portholes- these had goofy, pluto, mickey and donald and look like how the characters look on mickey mouse clubhouse (a big hit in our house).  those are great. Thank you so much!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

lpizzuro123 said:


> I am looking to get something like the following graphic made up for our NYC to Canada cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to say
> Pirates in the - on the left side and
> Bay of Fundy - on the right side
> 
> I would also like the center picture to be Mickey as a pirate - I have the picture - I just need to find it and Minnie as a pirate - I also have this picture - just need to find it.
> 
> Not sure what I want written on the bottom but our cruise is the Magic out of NYC to Canada on September 7 - 12, 2012.
> 
> I will find the pictures I want in the center and post them here but I was just wondering if anyone could do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



My interpretation of what you asked for.  If you like it and would like me to add more let me know.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get a POOH porthole for Elaine ? Thanks !!


----------



## milliepie

ariel1025 said:


> Hello  I have a couple requests when you get a moment
> 
> 1.  Would it be possible to the do the CardinalsMH in Atlanta Braves graphic?
> 2.  CarsMickey Head that says Cinco
> 3.  Do you have a Mickey head map with the 5 day itinerary that goes from Port Canaveral to Key West, Nassau and CC? If so can I get it with Disney Magic in one ear and May 18-23, 2012 in the other?
> 
> Thanks!



I know you got the itinerary mh, here are the other two designs.


----------



## milliepie

HORNET said:


> First I'd like to thank you for being so generous with your time and talents for all of the Disney fans here.  My first request...
> 
> Beach chairs with ship in back - Disney Dream 2012
> 1.  Gail - Tom
> 2.  Jeff - Nikki (girl) - Tommy, Sami (girl)
> 3.  Scott - Christy - Ryan - Megan
> 4.  Kelly - John - Dean - Paige
> 
> My second request...
> 
> Mickey bride and groom - Christy & Scott - Happy Anniversary - August 10, 2012
> 
> thanks, Gail



Here are your filled requests.


----------



## milliepie

LeslieS said:


> Can I get a few of these millipie?
> 
> They would be for the Disney Dream 2012
> 
> Honatong Family
> Anderson Family
> Vaiarella Family
> Francher Family
> Okun Family
> Brangaccio Family
> Bass Family
> Slakoff Family
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!!



Here are these, plus the requests below.    I just noticed that you asked for tags?  Did you change it recently or am I going crazy.  LOL...

I can do them for you tomorrow.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> Thank you very Much CruiseCrasher this will work perfectly. just so that you know Avery is no longer making label size 5824. I did happen to find some on Amazon. Just thought i would let you know for future reference. Thanks for all that you do we love your work.



Thanks, I'll have to update those.  I *think* they'll work on 
8944 and 8960 too. I'll check in a bit.


----------



## delauzons

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks so much!  We love them!


----------



## annichan

Hi cruisecrasher,

I have come across your lovely magnet designs on this thread and if it is not too much trouble for you, I would like to ask you to personalize one of them for DH and me. It is no hurry as we won't be cruising for another five and a half months, but I would much appreciate it!

It is picture "2 of 207" in your photobucket account, the pirate mickey head. Would it be possible to write DH's and my nicknames in the ears - that is, Anni on the left and Crossie on the right?

Thank you so much,
annichan


----------



## pkmingo

milliepie said:


> I can still do beach chairs, just different background.  I also have a Canadian flag mickey head I can do something with if you like.



I always love the deck chairs too!!  Could you maybe do the deck chairs with the lighthouse (like from Peggy's Cove) in the background?  I would love to have one of those if possible - I will be picking out out chairs for sure!!  Just a thought!!  Thanks for all your hard work - they really make our cruises special!!!!  

Carol


----------



## HORNET

milliepie said:


> Here are your filled requests.



Thank you so very much - love them all!
Gail


----------



## ge0rgette2

When you have a moment... 

Can I get the 'gang' in the porthole with 
Disney Magic 2012
The Snoddy Family

whatever you can fit on it  thanks!


----------



## reynm7v0

MilliePie,
I am new at this, but I wanted to see if you could create a few magnets for me:
1.  The beach chairs with Vivian, Drew, Laura Rae, Ella   Disney Dream 2012
2.  The characters in porthole with The Robinson Family Our First Cruise May 6-10 2012
3.  Black with Red/White Minnie Head w/bow/Minnie - 2 of these- One with "Ella" one with "Laura Rae"

Also, Can you tell me how this works when you post them, do I just click on the link, downlaod them, and print them on magnetic paper? What size will they be?

About how far out are you, so I know when to check back  Thanks so much, these are great!


----------



## carmen927

Hi MilliePie,

I am new on this board and am really enjoying looking at your beautiful designs!  If it's not too much to ask, I was wondering if you could please make me a few.

1. Mickey head with the NY Giants theme

2. The characters in the porthole with Lasanta, Carmen, Alyssa, & Kayla  - Disney Magic 2012

3. Mickey head itinerary Disney Magic 2012 (NY, Nassau, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral)

Thank you so much!!!
Carmen


----------



## donaldsgal

Hi everyone!

I'm a little nervous to ask this question because I don't want to offend anyone. I'm wondering how the DISigners want to operate with some of their blank 4shared and photobucket designs. If we see a DISign that we like, can we copy it from your files and personalize it ourselves? I REALLY do NOT intend to "steal" your amazing creations by any means, so please don't interpret my question as wanting to take credit for someone else's hard work. I was just wondering because some of them are not personalized with any wording at all, and I wondered if that meant that we're allowed to take them and personalize them ourselves. I could see how the DISigners might not mind since it saves them time, but I also realize it might look like we, not the DISigner, created the magnet. Either way, I am absolutely, 100% happy to ask the respective DISigners to personalize for me if this is against protocol. If someone could answer my question (and not scold/jump on me for asking), that would be wonderful. I really just want to do things "by the book."

Thank you, everyone, and have a great day! 

Jenny (donaldsgal)


----------



## doberlady

Hi,

Looking for some help.  I am taking my daughter on the Magic NYC weekend cruise as a Sweet Sixteen surprise.  I am also taking her BFF and my oldest daughter.

Would love some magnets!!  Has anyone either done one for Sweet 16 or can make me a few??

TIA!!!!  

Debbie
Alexandra (sweet 16)
Jessica
Rachel


----------



## LrdNorman

cruisecrasher said:


>



May I add one more?  I see too many of your wonderful designs...

May I have the Prince in Training image with Sir Harrison as the name?

Thank you again!


----------



## lpizzuro123

milliepie said:


> Like I said to the pp, if you want I can still do the deck chairs, but with a different background.  They are easy to change.



Thanks so much for the Mickey head with the Canadian cruise - it looks great.

I have really enjoyed reading all the postings here and getting all the great graphics.  I want to make so much stuff - I can't decide on what to do first - and oh no - I still have 6 months - think of how much I can make in that amount of time.  I have not made anything yet - I am afraid to start.

It also looks like now we have our own NYC/Canada magnet thread.

Thanks to everyone on these boards for all your wonderful artwork.

Linda


----------



## CJTwinMama

Milliepie....I adore all your designs! We are traveling on the Disney Magic in June...When you get a chance, are you able to make me up the following portholes for door magnets:

Goofy - Dad
Daisy - Mom
Mickey - Connor
Minnie - Chloe
Donald Duck - Papa
Daisy - Nana
Minnie - Aunt Missy

The "Gang" - Disney Magic 2012 The Cavalieri Family
The "Gang" - Disney Magic 2012 The Russotto Family

Thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## lpizzuro123

Some of the graphics I have saved are fuzzy.  Not sure if I am doing this correctly.  When I see the graphic on this thread, I copy it and past it into a word document.  I then size it to the size I need - some small for tags and some larger for tshirts.  Sometimes they come out fuzzy - now I now if I take something small and enlarge it - that sometimes gets fuzzy - but somethings that I keep small are also fuzzy.

Maybe I am not saving it correctly.  Anyone have any suggestions out there?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## mckymaniac

Hi,

    Thank you so much for doing such a great job on my previous request.  I've had so much fun making magnets & tshirts for our upcoming cruise.  I have a few more requests if you have the time.

*Disney gang Porthole*---The Stevens Family
*What Happens Stays*---Please change to Dream
*Mickey Head w/Gang on the Beach*---Stevens Family, Bahamas 2012 Double Dip
*Fleur De Lis w/Mickey dcl*-- Sailing the Bahamas on the Dream
*Mickey Head Itinerary*--something for a castaway double dip with Dream on the left ear & May27-June 1st on the right ear

Also, I'm looking for a design for an FE gift that is round to be personalized with...Made in our hometown of Madison, Mississippi.  It can't be larger than 2 1/2 inches round.  If have anything, that would be great.

Thank You!!!


----------



## markuehl

Hi i tried to make a shared file pic into a post card but it said the resolution was to low i was hoping not to have to bother you i know you have been swamped with requests but i was hoping to make a post card for my FE exchange any advice on how to do this myself would be very appreciated thank you!!!


----------



## Carmouse10

lpizzuro123 said:


> Some of the graphics I have saved are fuzzy.  Not sure if I am doing this correctly.  When I see the graphic on this thread, I copy it and past it into a word document.  I then size it to the size I need - some small for tags and some larger for tshirts.  Sometimes they come out fuzzy - now I now if I take something small and enlarge it - that sometimes gets fuzzy - but somethings that I keep small are also fuzzy.
> 
> Maybe I am not saving it correctly.  Anyone have any suggestions out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



Hi Linda!

Do not "right-click" and hit save.  Instead, left-click and it should open as a larger picture.  Normally you will see an icon or button to click to save it.

That should solve your problem and let you size it as needed.


----------



## Jkwoody04

jilljill said:


> Not sure what you are getting at with your post, and I'm sure others don't know either.  What is it that you want or are requesting on this thread by posting (twice) a picture of a shirt that you have already made?
> 
> Being that this is a DCL board, the DISigners may not have anything appropriate that you are looking for since you are not going on a DCL cruise.



I didn't think it would be a big deal. Sorry. I saw that they had a few carnival cruise images so I thought it would be okay. I just wanted a design to print out onto magnet paper for our cruise. To use on our doors


----------



## Drew9780

milliepie,

Could you do the exact same thing for my family.

We are the Engleman's

Billy, Tammy, Andrew, Ashlyn, and Adam

We will be going on the Fantasy Western Caribbean Sept. 1, 2012 sailing.

Thank you so much.


----------



## milliepie

Jkwoody04 said:


> I didn't think it would be a big deal. Sorry. I saw that they had a few carnival cruise images so I thought it would be okay. I just wanted a design to print out onto magnet paper for our cruise. To use on our doors



No worries hon.  I have made non-Dinsey cruise designs before and other designs like Harry Potter and Dr. Seuss, etc...  I was actually going to make you a preserver with your cruise name on it and maybe another magenet as well.  I just haven't gotten there yet.  I'll get to yours as soon as I can.  

If you venture over to the creative designs board, there are some wonderful designers there who have done many non-disney cruise designs too.  Amy Mickey does some great ones!  Hope it helps, I'd hate for you to feel left out.  

Here is the link to the creative boards.  

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## amylia403

I was just wondering if it is possible to re-create some of your adorable magnet DISigns with different characters? I'm crazy about all things Alice in Wonderland, and was thinking of maybe the portholes or any that you like  If not it's no biggie  just thought I'd check. 

Also, you have done a few disigns for us and they are amazing, but I wanted to specifically thank you so much for the Harry Potter house disigns you did for my son last year. He is home schooled and has a learning disability, but decorating our classroom has made such a big difference for him. He's had the best time and is excited to start class in his Hogwarts classroom each day!


----------



## Jkwoody04

milliepie said:


> No worries hon.  I have made non-Dinsey cruise designs before and other designs like Harry Potter and Dr. Seuss, ect...  I was actually going to make you a preserver with your cruise name on it and maybe another magenet as well.  I just haven't gotten there yet.  I'll get to yours as soon as I can.
> 
> If you venture over to the creative designs board, there are some wonderful designers there who have done many non-disney cruise designs too.  Amy Mickey does some great ones!  Hope it helps, I'd hate for you to feel left out.
> 
> Here is the link to the creative boards.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



Thank you so much Milliepie. Still trying to learn all the rules & stuff to the forum


----------



## Ladyshopper

cruisecrasher said:


> To which one are you referring?
> The Key to the world one?
> 
> 
> 
> or the Fish FE card one:
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Thanks for changing the date on the ear.

I was referring to the key to the world one when I posted, but now you've posted the other alternative below it I like that as well - can I please be greedy and ask for both?! 
I can then mix and match them!

Still can't open your whole folder, I can open the individual pics you've been doing for me, but as soon as I try and view all your albums my whole system freezes then crashes. So frustrating as would love to see all your lovely work, everything I've seen so far is fabulous.


----------



## jilljill

Jkwoody04 said:


> I didn't think it would be a big deal. Sorry. I saw that they had a few carnival cruise images so I thought it would be okay. I just wanted a design to print out onto magnet paper for our cruise. To use on our doors


No problem at all.  It's just that your post was not clear and you didn't mention what you wanted done.



milliepie said:


> No worries hon.  I have made non-Dinsey cruise designs before and other designs like Harry Potter and Dr. Seuss, ect...  I was actually going to make you a preserver with your cruise name on it and maybe another magenet as well.  I just haven't gotten there yet.  I'll get to yours as soon as I can.
> 
> If you venture over to the creative designs board, there are some wonderful designers there who have done many non-disney cruise designs too.  Amy Mickey does some great ones!  Hope it helps, I'd hate for you to feel left out.
> 
> Here is the link to the creative boards.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


Thanks for posting the link to the creative boards, I don't venture over there so I'm not sure what is out there design-wise.


----------



## giftcard

milliepie said:


> [/URL]



Milliepie -- at your convenience could you please make a Mickey head w/ itinerary for our repositioning cruise?  It's Vancouver - San Francisco - LA on the Wonder.  Sept 10-16, 2012.  I looked through your shared folder but didn't see one already made.

TIA!


----------



## tebi73

Milliepie & Cruise Crasher - Thanks so much for the DISigns!  They are perfect!


----------



## LeslieS

milliepie said:


> Here are these, plus the requests below.    I just noticed that you asked for tags?  Did you change it recently or am I going crazy.  LOL...
> 
> I can do them for you tomorrow.



These are PERFECT!!!  Thank you SOOOOOO much.  Now, to figure out how to print them!  Just tried and my printer won't take the magnet paper.  UGH.  Oh well, I'll figure it out but again, thank you so much!!!!  I found a blank for tags so you did everything just perfect.


----------



## Davids-Coco

milliepie said:


>



QUICK CHANGE... Can you reverse the Corey and David on the bottom so that David is under Mickey and Corey is under Minnie? Thanks so much! It's great!


----------



## MomMouse

I love your designs.  Could you do the surfboards for 6 people.
Any design will be fine, but please have Tink with the name Jazmine.
Other names are:  PopPop, Denise, Mom, Khalil, Kamron.
Please add Disney Dream 2012


Thank you


----------



## cruisecrasher

Pappert said:


> Can I get one of these for our FE gifts?  It would be from John, Judy and Brandon - Stateroom 10658.  Thanks!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Travelbee said:


> That is so cute!  Can you personalize one for me?  FE Gifts from Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)


----------



## cruisecrasher

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks to all of you who so generously give of your time & talents!
> 
> Cruisecrasher - may I request a FE Label with:
> 
> John, Gretchen, Matt & Emily
> Stateroom 10096
> 
> Thanks you so much!
> Gretchen


----------



## cruisecrasher

FrostMommy said:


> Can I get some of your DISigns personalized, please?
> 
> Hunger Games Mickey Head with the name Gizmo
> Wall-E Mickey Head with the name Spike
> All the princesses Mickey Head with the name Princess
> The Cars Mickey Head with Luigi on the side (I think that is who it was) with the name Squirt
> The Fireworks and Ship Mickey head with the Names Brady & Tara
> 
> Your work is beautiful!
> Thanks,
> Tara


----------



## cruisecrasher

KarlaG4Kids said:


> Cruisecrasher:
> 
> I LOVE the FE gift card.  Could I please have one also with "Karla & David" for the names, and Maybe "Disney Dream May 6, 2012" along the bottom or somewhere.  That would be so awesome!


----------



## donaldsgal

donaldsgal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a little nervous to ask this question because I don't want to offend anyone. I'm wondering how the DISigners want to operate with some of their blank 4shared and photobucket designs. If we see a DISign that we like, can we copy it from your files and personalize it ourselves? I REALLY do NOT intend to "steal" your amazing creations by any means, so please don't interpret my question as wanting to take credit for someone else's hard work. I was just wondering because some of them are not personalized with any wording at all, and I wondered if that meant that we're allowed to take them and personalize them ourselves. I could see how the DISigners might not mind since it saves them time, but I also realize it might look like we, not the DISigner, created the magnet. Either way, I am absolutely, 100% happy to ask the respective DISigners to personalize for me if this is against protocol. If someone could answer my question (and not scold/jump on me for asking), that would be wonderful. I really just want to do things "by the book."
> 
> Thank you, everyone, and have a great day!
> 
> Jenny (donaldsgal)



Anyone?


----------



## minniesota

milliepie-

First of all thank you for your kindness in providing your talents to those of us with less talent! 

Could I ask for the following:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/P8Q-XLHk/dcl_mickey_room_key001.html?refurl=d1url

Names: Scott and Matt

http://www.4shared.com/photo/TDov8VxT/dcl_mickey_room_key002.html?refurl=d1url

Name: David

http://www.4shared.com/photo/CdAee0h_/Dcldonaldtag.html?refurl=d1url

Name: Alex

http://www.4shared.com/photo/uPtf0FNS/what_happens_stays_fantasy.html?refurl=d1url

http://www.4shared.com/photo/NKpc9LGn/Bass_family_porthole.html?refurl=d1url

Disney Magic 2012 Welcomes The Elements (no "family" - this is a name of a musical group)

Thanks so much! We leave in 2 weeks.


----------



## cruisecrasher

ddeal1957 said:


> I love the FE key cards that you have created.... they are so cute and I would like to know if I could ask you to put something together for me.  We are cruising the end of March and I wasn't sure if this would allow you enough time.  If so, here is what I was looking for:
> 
> FE key card w/Mickey
> 
> FE gifts from Debbie & Mark
> 
> ddeal1957
> 
> room 9604
> 
> I believe that this is the info you will need.  If you need any additional informaiton, please let me know.  All of the designers on this board are so creative and I appreciate all the time that you all put into the creation of these items for all of our enjoyment.


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


> Thanks, I'll have to update those.  I *think* they'll work on
> 8944 and 8960 too. I'll check in a bit.



Actually, it looks like all of the Avery two cd labels on a sheet style that I've looked at have the cds in the same spot...so pretty much, choose whichever you want.

Start at the top of page 221


----------



## ddeal1957

Cruise Crasher

Thank you so much - the FE card turned out GREAT!!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thank you very much, Lorelei!


----------



## LeslieS

cruisescrasher - Can I also request an FE gift card/tag?  From Leslie, Lily and Brady Slakoff (Grandma and Uncle Bobby too!)  Thanks so much!


----------



## giftcard

donaldsgal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a little nervous to ask this question because I don't want to offend anyone. I'm wondering how the DISigners want to operate with some of their blank 4shared and photobucket designs. If we see a DISign that we like, can we copy it from your files and personalize it ourselves? I REALLY do NOT intend to "steal" your amazing creations by any means, so please don't interpret my question as wanting to take credit for someone else's hard work. I was just wondering because some of them are not personalized with any wording at all, and I wondered if that meant that we're allowed to take them and personalize them ourselves. I could see how the DISigners might not mind since it saves them time, but I also realize it might look like we, not the DISigner, created the magnet. Either way, I am absolutely, 100% happy to ask the respective DISigners to personalize for me if this is against protocol. If someone could answer my question (and not scold/jump on me for asking), that would be wonderful. I really just want to do things "by the book."
> 
> Thank you, everyone, and have a great day!
> 
> Jenny (donaldsgal)



That's a good question.  In the past I've read on some threads where the DISigner is okay with people personalizing their blank designs -- as long as they are for personal use (ie - no selling items on eBay etc).  Hopefully Milliepie and Cruisecrasher will chime in with their preference but I think you'd probably be okay.


----------



## Blueyes87

donaldsgal said:


> Anyone?




Usually it all depends on the designer.  Some don't do blanks and others do.  Most of the time if a blank is provided it's usually ok to personalize them yourself if you know how, but only for personal use.  For the purpose that it sounds like you want them for you should be ok.  I know i've been weary of posting some of my blanks but have provided them when I know what they are being used for.  If you ever have any doubts or just don't know the best thing to do is to ask the designer personally and make sure it's ok.


----------



## Pappert

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks!!!


----------



## castmeaway

Request for Milliepie

     Hi Millie!  Would you please personalize 5 Mickey head map magnets for the Eastern Caribbean (St. Maarten/St. Thomas/CC) for me with the Disney Fantasy, April 21-28, 2012 for:

Pam and Gary
Chris and Dave
Barbara and Rich
Margaret and Sandy
Cathy and Barb

Thank you so much for your time, talent, and generosity!!


----------



## donaldsgal

Thanks, everyone! I'll contact those DISigners personally. Yes, it's just for our cabin, and I'm a conscientious person, so if anyone complimented me on them, I'd tell them which DISigner came up with the DISign and that I just personalized it. I appreciate your help. Have a wonderful day - I plan to because it's my birthday!


----------



## Roxy217

donaldsgal said:


> Have a wonderful day - I plan to because it's my birthday!



Have a great day & a MAGICAL  year!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

donaldsgal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a little nervous to ask this question because I don't want to offend anyone. I'm wondering how the DISigners want to operate with some of their blank 4shared and photobucket designs. If we see a DISign that we like, can we copy it from your files and personalize it ourselves? I REALLY do NOT intend to "steal" your amazing creations by any means, so please don't interpret my question as wanting to take credit for someone else's hard work. I was just wondering because some of them are not personalized with any wording at all, and I wondered if that meant that we're allowed to take them and personalize them ourselves. I could see how the DISigners might not mind since it saves them time, but I also realize it might look like we, not the DISigner, created the magnet. Either way, I am absolutely, 100% happy to ask the respective DISigners to personalize for me if this is against protocol. If someone could answer my question (and not scold/jump on me for asking), that would be wonderful. I really just want to do things "by the book."
> 
> Thank you, everyone, and have a great day!
> 
> Jenny (donaldsgal)



I have very few blanks, but you're welcome to personalize or ask me.  Either way!


----------



## cruisecrasher

annichan said:


> Hi cruisecrasher,
> 
> I have come across your lovely magnet designs on this thread and if it is not too much trouble for you, I would like to ask you to personalize one of them for DH and me. It is no hurry as we won't be cruising for another five and a half months, but I would much appreciate it!
> 
> It is picture "2 of 207" in your photobucket account, the pirate mickey head. Would it be possible to write DH's and my nicknames in the ears - that is, Anni on the left and Crossie on the right?
> 
> Thank you so much,
> annichan


----------



## cruisecrasher

LrdNorman said:


> May I add one more?  I see too many of your wonderful designs...
> 
> May I have the Prince in Training image with Sir Harrison as the name?
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## cruisecrasher

lpizzuro123 said:


> Some of the graphics I have saved are fuzzy.  Not sure if I am doing this correctly.  When I see the graphic on this thread, I copy it and past it into a word document.  I then size it to the size I need - some small for tags and some larger for tshirts.  Sometimes they come out fuzzy - now I now if I take something small and enlarge it - that sometimes gets fuzzy - but somethings that I keep small are also fuzzy.
> 
> Maybe I am not saving it correctly.  Anyone have any suggestions out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



Millie and I both post links or thumbnails.  Click on them to be taken to a large copy of the picture that will be much clearer.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ladyshopper said:


> Thanks for changing the date on the ear.
> 
> I was referring to the key to the world one when I posted, but now you've posted the other alternative below it I like that as well - can I please be greedy and ask for both?!
> I can then mix and match them!
> 
> Still can't open your whole folder, I can open the individual pics you've been doing for me, but as soon as I try and view all your albums my whole system freezes then crashes. So frustrating as would love to see all your lovely work, everything I've seen so far is fabulous.


----------



## cruisecrasher

LeslieS said:


> cruisescrasher - Can I also request an FE gift card/tag?  From Leslie, Lily and Brady Slakoff (Grandma and Uncle Bobby too!)  Thanks so much!


----------



## Marilyn11

I just posted something but don't know where it went.  Hmmm.

Will try again.

Would you have time to do the princesses mickey head   with the date as July 2012 and the ship as Disney Magic, leaving the Princess as is. as below

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...key Heads/?action=view&current=PrincessMH.png

It is very pretty.  Thanks so so much.  Much appreciated.

Marilyn


----------



## cruisecrasher

giftcard said:


> That's a good question.  In the past I've read on some threads where the DISigner is okay with people personalizing their blank designs -- as long as they are for personal use (ie - no selling items on eBay etc).  Hopefully Milliepie and Cruisecrasher will chime in with their preference but I think you'd probably be okay.



Sorry, I hadn't read this far into the thread until today.  When I answer requests I work my way chronologically through the threads and don't read ahead or I get lost on where I am.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Marilyn11 said:


> I just posted something but don't know where it went.  Hmmm.
> 
> Will try again.
> 
> Would you have time to do the princesses mickey head   with the date as July 2012 and the ship as Disney Magic, leaving the Princess as is. as below
> 
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...key Heads/?action=view&current=PrincessMH.png
> 
> It is very pretty.  Thanks so so much.  Much appreciated.
> 
> Marilyn







Yay!!!
I'm officially caught up!  Nothing like DISigning to keep your mind off of being sick.


----------



## cruisecrasher

doberlady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some help.  I am taking my daughter on the Magic NYC weekend cruise as a Sweet Sixteen surprise.  I am also taking her BFF and my oldest daughter.
> 
> Would love some magnets!!  Has anyone either done one for Sweet 16 or can make me a few??
> 
> TIA!!!!
> 
> Debbie
> Alexandra (sweet 16)
> Jessica
> Rachel



Do you have anything in mind?  The princess MH in the previous post was originally designed for a sweet sixteen.


----------



## Ladyshopper

Thanks cruisecrasher, fab as ever!


----------



## Marilyn11

cruisecrasher said:


> Yay!!!
> I'm officially caught up!  Nothing like DISigning to keep your mind off of being sick.



Thank you so much Cruisecrasher.  That was super fast.  Hope you are feeling much better really soon.  Thanks again.


----------



## markuehl

Anyone could you please make me something I can use for a postcard for my fish extender exchange I feel like such a pest I have I think posted 4 times for this same request I know this is being done out of the goodness if you hearts at the expense of your personal time and I really appreciate it I would love if someone could help me make a postcard of the Dream any background with the words Sailing the Dream sorry for asking so many times


----------



## Travelbee

cruisecrasher said:


> Yay!!! I'm officially caught up!  Nothing like DISigning to keep your mind off of being sick.


Hmm... I think you missed my request.  If it's not too much trouble, can you personalize the FE gift with "Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)"


Travelbee said:


> That is so cute!  Can you personalize one for me?  FE Gifts from Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)



Milliepie - I looked through your shared folder of itineraries and only saw one for Alaska from Vancouver.  Can you please make one for the Seattle itinerary (Seattle-Tracy Arm-Skagway-Juneau-Ketchikan-Victoria-Seattle)?


----------



## mckymaniac

Travelbee said:


> Hmm... I think you missed my request.  If it's not too much trouble, can you personalize the FE gift with "Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)"


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


> Thanks, I'll have to update those.  I *think* they'll work on
> 8944 and 8960 too. I'll check in a bit.



Cruisecrasher I just got my Labels Avery 5824 from amazon and they dont work properly either. Is there any chance you can make the same design and put the maiden voyage info in a straight line in bold on the top. Also could you make the design in a cd size square 2 on a sheet and i will print it out on card stock and put it in the case. Thanks again for everything


----------



## annichan

cruisecrasher said:


>



Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## Fivepin

Scotty69 said:


> Cruisecrasher I just got my Labels Avery 5824 from amazon and they dont work properly either. Is there any chance you can make the same design and put the maiden voyage info in a straight line in bold on the top. Also could you make the design in a cd size square 2 on a sheet and i will print it out on card stock and put it in the case. Thanks again for everything



Scotty-

I was the one who requested the other labels for the maiden voyage and Hawaii.  I did have to do some tweaking.  I cropped it to just one CD label-just the circular part. There was a small white edge left but it worked.  What i did from there was go to Avery.com and design center and selected the CD label.  I then inserted the edited label into the template.

Might be easier if you PM me your email and attach your design and I can do it for you.  It saves as a PDF so I can email it back.  All you would have to do is print-test page first to make sure it lines up.  I printed up both the Hawaii and MV  labels already.


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Bummer to hear you are sick....But awesome for us DISSERS that get things for you so fast.

I too had a request into you on March 5 that didn't get filled as far as I know. If I missed it I apologize; could you direct me to where it is. I'm so NEW. Below is the request with 1 additional request! (since I've been reading this thread most of the day!)

We will be sail on the Fantasy for my parents 55th Wedding anniversary.Could you PLEASE do a fireworks head with our cruise dates July 21th 2012 in the left ear and Henrich Family's Fantasy Cruise in the head around the ship as well as one of your tickets I saw in your photo bucket?
My additional request for the cute mickey head with the princesses in it. Could you put July 2012 in the right ear and Disney Fantasy on the bottom of the big circle like you have before?
Once again THANK YOU in advance for sharing your great TALENT with all of us.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

cruisecrasher said:


> Yay!!!
> I'm officially caught up!  Nothing like DISigning to keep your mind off of being sick.



I'm so sorry to hear you were ill.  Please take care of yourself.  That comes before anything else!


----------



## Mauicshell

I can't tell you how helpfull this has all been!  I'm a first time cruiser and I would have been so disapointed if I hadn't know I could do this ahead of time!


----------



## ge0rgette2

ge0rgette2 said:


> When you have a moment...
> 
> Can I get the 'gang' in the porthole with
> Disney Magic 2012
> The Snoddy Family
> 
> whatever you can fit on it  thanks!



Unsure if you missed this or working on it - don't want to be a PITB! 

Can you also do --- Disney Magic 2012 - The Schmaeling Family as well as the Palimere Family 

Can I also request a FE tag please... can you make it in a circle by any chance?

If not, no biggie!

From John, Georgette, Sean and Caitlin - Stateroom 6069

THANKS!!!!

(BTW , glad you are feeling better... My daughter had a bad bad virus for 3 days now!)


----------



## OURHOUSE610

If it wouldn't be to much trouble could I please request 3 prince in training?
The first one should be: Sir Isaac
The second: Sir Adam
The third: Sir Matthew

Thanks a million!


----------



## minniesota

*milliepie-*
Could I trouble you for one more (I requested a few yesterday).

http://www.4shared.com/photo/LeL-P2iO/funnyfacedwarfmh.html?refurl=d1url

In the ears, could you write The Elements (The in the left ear and Elements in the right ear)?

Thanks again! (Leaving in 2 weeks)


----------



## wolfepack

BrennaM said:


> I made this for our pirate night.



Wow, great work!
I have been looking for a shirt design for our Cruise on May 3rd.

Is it possible I could talk you into one for my Family? 

Keith
Julie
Michelle
Sophi
Dane


----------



## cruisecrasher

Scotty69 said:


> Cruisecrasher I just got my Labels Avery 5824 from amazon and they dont work properly either. Is there any chance you can make the same design and put the maiden voyage info in a straight line in bold on the top. Also could you make the design in a cd size square 2 on a sheet and i will print it out on card stock and put it in the case. Thanks again for everything



I'm sorry they weren't working out.  As I have no great urge to further tweak this design I may either say it's as is (please be sure to print at 100%) or else no longer accept cd requests if they're not working for people


----------



## cruisecrasher

ge0rgette2 said:


> Unsure if you missed this or working on it - don't want to be a PITB!
> 
> Can you also do --- Disney Magic 2012 - The Schmaeling Family as well as the Palimere Family
> 
> Can I also request a FE tag please... can you make it in a circle by any chance?
> 
> If not, no biggie!
> 
> From John, Georgette, Sean and Caitlin - Stateroom 6069
> 
> THANKS!!!!
> 
> (BTW , glad you are feeling better... My daughter had a bad bad virus for 3 days now!)



I'm still sick and resting (no DISigns tonight!)
Is this request for me or Millie?  I don't do any portholes and we both do the kttw tags, but I was the one who was sick.
:confused


----------



## Scotty69

cruisecrasher said:


> I'm sorry they weren't working out.  As I have no great urge to further tweak this design I may either say it's as is (please be sure to print at 100%) or else no longer accept cd requests if they're not working for people



Thanks Cruiscrasher I appreciate all that you did for me. As always we do love the work you do. Take care


----------



## jilljill

Travelbee said:


> Hmm... I think you missed my request.  If it's not too much trouble, can you personalize the FE gift with "Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)"



Your request is post #3329


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

cruisecrasher said:


>



It is so DERN CUTE!  I love it and it will be a wonderful card to include with our FE gifts.  Thanks for helping to make such wonderful cruise memories for our family (and many others)!


----------



## DisneyDee27

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



And thanks for the Mickey toga design for the med cruises next year. I love all your designs. 
Dee


----------



## Texasmomof3

Cruisecrasher hope you are feeling better!i just spent the last two weeks getting over the crud and it is not fun. Hope your feeling better soon!


cruisecrasher said:


> I'm still sick and resting (no DISigns tonight!)
> Is this request for me or Millie?  I don't do any portholes and we both do the kttw tags, but I was the one who was sick.
> :confused


----------



## donmarselle

First time cruiser here, so hopefully I'm doing this right.  

We're cruising on the Fantasy on May 5th.  Could you make up one of your Jack Skellington Mickey heads for my wife?

In the left ear, could you write Barbara (nothing in the right ear)?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/j6cxbBvU/Jackskellingtonmh.html


Thanks much!


----------



## Travelbee

cruisecrasher said:


>



Thanks cruisecrasher for personalizing it and jilljill for helping me find it!  There are so many posts in just a day I must have missed it!  Don't know how you all keep up with them!


----------



## milliepie

TinaRN said:


> Milliepie,
> Thank you sooo much for sharing your time & talents with us!
> 
> If you have time, could I please get the beach chairs with clouds http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPqS6UBD/patrick_amy_jacob_tyler_ana_be.html?refurl=d1url  with the following characters & names:
> 
> Rhett-Goofy
> Tina-Lilo or Little Mermaid
> 
> Caleb-Stitch
> Christa-Mulan
> Chelsea-Simba or Pooh
> 
> 
> with The Covington Family Vacation?  We leave May 24th for our cruise on the 26th.  Thanks again!



Here are your chairs.


----------



## donmarselle

Hi,

We're cruising on the Fantasy May 5th and I have some magnet requests please.  First time cruisers so hopefully I'm doing this right.  These are all Mickey Heads.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/...eCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/DonnettaMH2.png
Name = Abigail

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/CruiseCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/DavidMH4.png
Name = Gregory

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/CruiseCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/BobbyMH.png
Name = Don

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/Disney Cruise/Requests/BarbMH.png
Name = Penny

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/CruiseCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/DanMH.png
Name = Patrick (Pat if Patrick won't fit)

Thanks much!  Your designs are awesome.  It's been fun browsing through all of them.


----------



## donmarselle

Hmmm...on my last post, I didn't get the URL right for Penny's request:

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/lketcherside/CruiseCrasher DISigns/Mickey Heads/BarbMH.png
Name = Penny

Thanks much!


----------



## milliepie

tink said:


> milliepie - I would be very grateful if you could personalise a few designs for me please.
> 
> Beach chairs with clouds - pirate - Mark, princess (with sparkles) - Siobhan and fairy godmother - Lynn
> 
> Can you please also make pirate name fills for Lynn and Siobhan (I found Mark in you folders already - thank you).
> 
> Thank you for sharing your creative skills with us all.



I'm going to try to do all pending fills very soon.  These are on my list.


----------



## milliepie

Ladyshopper said:


> Milliepie Reqeusts:
> 
> Hi Milliepie, I have a few requests if thats ok? I am really struggling to open the 4shared files of yours, and can't open cruisecrashers at all at the moment, so some of the requests may be describing what I've seen in other posts if thats ok?
> 
> There was a lovely pic of a disney cruise ship at castaway cay with Stitch in the foreground. Could I have one of those personalised to say Disney Magic, May 25th 2012 please?
> 
> I've also seen a red cruiseline tag, please could I have 3 of those, 1 each for Jody, Dom and Izzy.
> 
> There is a statue of liberty mickey ear i've seen - please can I have that personalised with Disney Magic, May 25th 2012.
> 
> Also a New York itinerary map mickey ear, which is for the 8 night cruise to the bahamas. Again, to be personalised Disney Magic, May 25th 2012
> 
> I'm sure there are more, but thats all I can remember now going back through the posts on here! I will keep trying to open your shared files and find some more.
> 
> Oh, one other I've just remembered - I think its names written in some kind of disney font which is black on top and red on bottom. Please can I have 1 each for Jody, Dom and Izzy.
> 
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.



Please let me know if you still are unable to get into the shared files and I'll try with imageshack.


----------



## milliepie

Jkwoody04 said:


> I made these shirts. We have 7couples going on Carnival Ecstasy july 12th-16th this year. You can go anything you would like. We are all prior greeneville submarine this will be our 2012 reunion. Thank you so much




The second one didn't really turn out like I wanted.  My hands were a little shaky today so my lines are kind of off.  The tag is blank so you can add names if you'd like.


----------



## milliepie

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Millipie..
> Would you please add me to your list. I am looking for this image but with Colin.
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## milliepie

Here are your chairs.   



goterps1986 said:


> Hi Milliepie.
> 
> Can you please do two beach chair ones with ship for me (the ones you've been doing on the last couple of pages)?  Can you put Andy, Monica and Ashley on 3 chairs on one.  And Kim and Gabriel with two chairs on the other?  And can you include Disney Dream April 5-10 2012 please?  Thank you.













twinmom108 said:


> Hi Milliepie,  Would it be possible for you to do the beach chair design with 3 beach chairs,
> Names: Allen, Sharon, & Jameson
> Ship: DREAM
> under 2012 could you put March 27 - April 1
> 
> 
> If you could that would be so amazing!  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> Milliepie - In post 3135, can I get that porthole with "Happy Birthday Ally"?
> 
> And cruisecrasher and Millipie, that will do it for the birthday design I need for this cruise....
> 
> Thank you!!!!


----------



## milliepie

markuehl said:


> Hi if someone could help me i would really appreciate it i cant find who did the image i was hoping for for the post card i want to make for FE exchange so i really would just like something with the Dream ship and the words Sailing the Dream maybe castaway cay in the back round but really anything pretty or cute we are going to be on the June 15th double dip THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH



Not sure about the image you were looking for, but I tried to make one similar to what you described.  Hope it works for what you need.


----------



## Blueyes87

markuehl said:


> Anyone could you please make me something I can use for a postcard for my fish extender exchange I feel like such a pest I have I think posted 4 times for this same request I know this is being done out of the goodness if you hearts at the expense of your personal time and I really appreciate it I would love if someone could help me make a postcard of the Dream any background with the words Sailing the Dream sorry for asking so many times



I started making this one when I saw Millipie had responded, but i figured since I made it why not post it  Feel free to use it or not


----------



## Dislaney4n6

milliepie said:


>



Thank you so much for you time and talent. 



I saw you were finishing up some sort of schooling?? I hope it was for graphic DISgin


----------



## Dislaney4n6

I noticed when I clicked on my 'request' other requests already there, and I think I requested something you already had made.  (sorry!!!!) 

I missed that folder in your 4shared.


----------



## Fivepin

Millie-

Christopher has informed me he would like a birthday shirt incorporating his top 3 favorite characters: Pluto, Woody, and Max.  If you could whip one up-thanks so much.  I can't believe I leave in 21 days to start this trip.

For these:




Change to: Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage March31-April 7, 2012 replace Christopher's Woody with Pluto and add a Belle chair for Debbie





Add Belle Chair for Debbie 

The surfboards:
Ray-Goofy
Judy-Cinderella
Debbie-Belle
Michael-Donald
Zachary-Dale
Christohper-Pluto





Disney Fantasy 2012
add Belle chair for Debbie

Thanks so much


----------



## markuehl

this is awesome thank you so much its just perfect!!!!! i am going to try to get the postcards made if it says resolution to low is there something i am not doing right?

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## wolfepack

Greetings Milliepie....
First off, I know you've heard this hundreds of times but I want to thank you and say what an outstanding graphic job you've done.
We are traveling on the Disney Dreaam May 3-6.
When you get a chance, can you please customize the following portholes for door magnets:

Mickey - Keith
Minnie - Julie
Goofy - PaPa
Daisy - Chelle
Donald Duck - Dane
Daisy - Sophi

The "Gang" - Disney Dream 2012 The Wolfe / Engels Family

Thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## milliepie

markuehl said:


> this is awesome thank you so much its just perfect!!!!! i am going to try to get the postcards made if it says resolution to low is there something i am not doing right?
> 
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


 
Were you referring to mine?  If so, it's not you.  I changed the resolution to 300 dpi, so it should work now.  Make sure you save the pic in full size.  Click the picture and it will open a new window.  Linger over that picture and you will see a 4 arrow box.  Click on that and it will expand the picture to full size.  Right click and save from there.  Or.. you can click the download button and save to your files from that.  Hope it helps.


----------



## markuehl

Sorry to be such a pest but when I go on vista print to make a post card it says resolution to low what do I need to do thanks for all help


----------



## twinmom108

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs.



Wow this looks perfect.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## karajeboo

Thank you Milliipie!


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> Please let me know if you still are unable to get into the shared files and I'll try with imageshack.



Hello - I love these names in the red and black!!!  Could I please get the below names, when you get a chance - thanks so much

Bob
Stacey
Emma
Barb
Star
Roxie
Angel
Cinco
Herb
Violet


----------



## markuehl

Thanks I will try it out when I get home from work thank you so much for your time I LOVE the pic!!!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

ge0rgette2 said:


> Unsure if you missed this or working on it - don't want to be a PITB!
> 
> Can you also do --- Disney Magic 2012 - The Schmaeling Family as well as the Palimere Family
> 
> Can I also request a FE tag please... can you make it in a circle by any chance?
> 
> If not, no biggie!
> 
> From John, Georgette, Sean and Caitlin - Stateroom 6069
> 
> THANKS!!!!
> 
> (BTW , glad you are feeling better... My daughter had a bad bad virus for 3 days now!)



Sorry I should learn to read! hehehe

FE Tag from cruisecrasher pls  

Porthole from Millie pls  

Thanks!!! 

Glad you are feeling better, I just heard 2 others in my daughters class have the 'bug', ick! It's really going around!


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> Sorry I should learn to read! hehehe
> 
> FE Tag from cruisecrasher pls
> 
> Porthole from Millie pls
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just saw the whole post and did it so I'm gonna post it and you can decide if you want to use it or not.


----------



## milliepie

Daisy14 said:


> A few requests for milliepie, hope you don't mind, you're creations are great!
> 
> We sail on the Fantasy Eastern Carribean on April 21-28 2012
> 
> If you could create the porthole with the 4 characters, with the ship name, and The Lavoie Family on it would be great.
> Along with 4 disney cruise line name tags with the names- Michelle, Kyle, Knolan and Natalie on them with Stoney Creek,On. under them.
> The beach chairs with the same names as above.
> The Itinerary mickey head with our ship, dates and name on it.
> And finally A Parry mickey head from P&F with the name Knolan and the Rapunzel one with Natalie on it.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance if you can get to these, much appreciated.



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## ellesrichtiff18

Hi Cruisecatcher,
Please make me a fireworks Mickey Mouse head with May 24, 2012 in left ear...The Burton Family Dream Cruise on the face...

Also, I would love to have the Minnie Mouse Head with Tiffany in the left ear...

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

milliepie said:


> ge0rgette2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I should learn to read! hehehe
> 
> FE Tag from cruisecrasher pls
> 
> Porthole from Millie pls
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just saw the whole post and did it so I'm gonna post it and you can decide if you want to use it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> Just need the original porthole if you could please...
> 
> The Snoddy Family on it ... others are just perfection!!! And don't hate me but I spelt a name incorrect - it's Palemire
> 
> I thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Milliepie:  Do you have anything using the Western Carib Itinerary for the Fantasy?  If so, could I get it with "The Chapman Family" and sail dates of Mar. 30, 2013-Apr. 6, 2013?
> 
> Also, if you have something involving Belle and Happy Birthday that could have "Mandy" put on it somewhere?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

ge0rgette2 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> Just need the original porthole if you could please...
> 
> The Snoddy Family on it ... others are just perfection!!! And don't hate me but I spelt a name incorrect - it's Palemire
> 
> I thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, easy fix.
Click to expand...


----------



## donaldsgal

Blueyes87 said:


> I started making this one when I saw Millipie had responded, but i figured since I made it why not post it  Feel free to use it or not



Good afternoon, Blueyes87! Is there any way you could make this sign for me and have it read Sailing the Fantasy with the dates May 19-26, 2012, and also without the sailor Mickey at the top? I would really appreciate it if so! 

Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

Texasmomof3 said:


> Okay I'm looking for one more magnet.  Can anyone design a special one for my in-laws 50th anniversary?  We are taking them on a Dream cruise over spring break with all their grandkids to celebrate.  Their names are Joe and Alicia Aguilar.  I really love all of ya'lls designs and I'm going to miss getting on here and looking at them all.  I think I will have  Disign withdrawals.
> Thanks so much!!



Here are a couple from me.


----------



## SillyNellie

I sent you each a PM, but I'm not sure if they sent or not. Can you let me know if you got them?

Thanks 

I owe you both so much for helping me on my surprise for my family!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple from me.


Millie, I love these anniversary designs!!  Would you be able to do them for my parents, Michael and Lenora, celebrating 30 years?  Thank you so much!


----------



## tink too

milliepie said:


> I'm going to try to do all pending fills very soon.  These are on my list.



Thank you so much, Milliepie!


----------



## ariel1025

Ok, last couple of requests and then I'm all set for this cruise 

If I could please get the following Mickey Heads with the listed name in them

mickeyspantsmh - Grandpa

minniepolkadotmh - Grandma

darthvadermh - Dad

nemopearlmh - Mom

Thank you


----------



## TinaRN

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs.



Millipie, it's so cute!!!  However, we are actually going on the Fantasy!  But could you just take the ship name and year off? I'd like to be able to use it on future cruises, too!  Thanks SO MUCH!  And I'm so sorry I wasn't specific to begin with!


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Hi Millie,

Would you please make a Beach chair picture for Me?
It should have 3 chairs with the names: Chuck, Kathy and Nicholas used.
And Disney Fantasy 2012 in the clouds.
Many thanks


----------



## donaldsgal

Hi, milliepie! 

I have some requests for you if you have the time to make them. I would be honored to display your wonderful work on our stateroom. If you have time, could you please personalize the following signs?

1) First, could you make the beach chairs on Castaway Cay and the Mickey and Goofy clouds with Disney Fantasy 2012? Can the Daisy chair say Melissa, the Donald chair Jenny, and the Minnie chair Hannah? Thank you!  

2) You have an older sign that shows the castle with a pixie dust bridge to the ship that says believe. It's Christmas themed, so is there a way you could take away the Christmas theming and leave the castle, the ship, the moon, the year "20120," and "BELIEVE" in the picture with a regular Tinkerbell blowing the dust to spell the word? I hope that's a clear request, and if it's not doable, no problem. 

Thank you!
Jenny (donaldsgal)


----------



## OURHOUSE610

When donaldsgal replies she has a picture of Minnie and Mickey in chairs on the beach with writing in the sand.
Could you make something like that for my parents * 55th Wedding Anniversary*?
We are doing a family celebration on the Fantasy in July. (39 in total!)
If so maybe it could have their names: Ed and Rita. Celebrating 55 years together. Or what ever you think is best. You are the expert.
Boy I hope I make it as far as Mom and Dad
Many thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Blueyes87

donaldsgal said:


> Good afternoon, Blueyes87! Is there any way you could make this sign for me and have it read Sailing the Fantasy with the dates May 19-26, 2012, and also without the sailor Mickey at the top? I would really appreciate it if so!
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go


----------



## milliepie

TinaRN said:


> Millipie, it's so cute!!!  However, we are actually going on the Fantasy!  But could you just take the ship name and year off? I'd like to be able to use it on future cruises, too!  Thanks SO MUCH!  And I'm so sorry I wasn't specific to begin with!



Sorry about that.  Easy fix.  

http://www.4shared.com/photo/oj0POzpi/Covington_family_beach_chairs2.html


----------



## donaldsgal

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thank you!!! It looks fantastic!


----------



## tsarina13

Milliepie,

I love your designs!  Could you help me with a custom design using your porthole's?  I'm trying to make T-shirts for our Aug 5th trip to Canada.  It's for my mother, me, and my 9 yr old daughter.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html

What I'm hoping you can do is take three of your porthole's and put them in the mickey head shape and put these characters and names on them.

1st ear - Carol - Fauna
2nd ear - Tammy - Flora
Head - Carissa - Merryweather

Then above the ears put Out to Sea, and at the bottom put Just Us Three.

I know this is a lot of customization you probably don't have, and I'm willing to entertain other ideas as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Texasmomof3

I knew you could come up with something better than I could ever dream of.  Thank you so much they are both wonderful!!


milliepie said:


> Here are a couple from me.


----------



## donaldsgal

First, thanks for answering my earlier questions about personalizing your creations. 

Secondly, if you have time and are willing, I'd love to have your personalized Mickey heads on our stateroom door. Could you please personalize the following:

* The Rapunzel Mickey head with her castle in the background and her pointing her paintbrush with the name Hannah

* The Winnie the Pooh Mickey head against the Hundred Acre Words with the name Melissa

Thank you, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## capkincaid

Milliepie,

Could you do one of these for me with the names on the chairs left to right Mickey, Jessie, Celica with the date March 18 - March 22. 


http://www.4shared.com/photo/QI3yP6Ry/allen_sharon_jameson_dream_bea.html

Thank You.


----------



## Ladyshopper

Thanks so much millipie, I was able to open and download them fine. I have been able to get into your 4shared files since with no problem, but I still can't open any of cruisecrashers stuff without it freezing/crashing my whole system. Am just having to wait until I see stuff in the posts that I like, then request it!

Thanks again.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

milliepie said:


>



Thanks Milliepie!  I'm surprising DW with this cruise and your work shall be a part of the surprise.  Thanks for helping make a little magic!


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

milliepie said:


>



Hi Milliepie!
I love your work!!!!!  Is there anyway you could do a few for me?  I'd love the mickey ears globe for our upcoming cruise.  We're cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30 in the Western Carribean.
Also, is the beach chairs design yours?  Can I have one for our family?  We have Chuck (my DH), Jeannie (myself), Benjamin (my DS) and Nicolas (my DS).  Also, same thing, cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30.  Lastly, can you create a design to celebrate my Husband's 40th birthday?  His name is Chuck.  If that is too much, then just the mickey ears globe would be fantastic.  Thank you so very much!  I love, love, love your designs!


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

jaxgatorfamily said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> I love your work!!!!!  Is there anyway you could do a few for me?  I'd love the mickey ears globe for our upcoming cruise.  We're cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30 in the Western Carribean.
> Also, is the beach chairs design yours?  Can I have one for our family?  We have Chuck (my DH), Jeannie (myself), Benjamin (my DS) and Nicolas (my DS).  Also, same thing, cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30.  Lastly, can you create a design to celebrate my Husband's 40th birthday?  His name is Chuck.  If that is too much, then just the mickey ears globe would be fantastic.  Thank you so very much!  I love, love, love your designs!



I forgot to put our family name!  It's The Prescott Family!
Thanks!!


----------



## DarkImage4

Is anyone still doing the custom license plates?


----------



## alijsirx2

Hi Milliepie,

Would it be possible for you to do the Mickey globe for my Family (the Raab's) we will be sailing the Eastern Caribbean on June 16th.

Thank you so much!


----------



## 1153rsmith

Millipie,

Would it be possible to get the Mickey head globe with the itinerary for our Disney Magic 5 night Key West cruise for April 25-30, 2012?

Also, if you have a mousehead Ariel, could you do a Happy Birthday Hannah one?

Thanks a million.
Randy


----------



## DCLShel

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QI3yP6Ry/allen_sharon_jameson_dream_bea.html

Can you please do this for the Fantasy, 2012 with a Mickey chair with "Shelly" and a Piglet chair with "Jane"?  

Thank you so much for sharing your talents!  Your designs are wonderful!!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> As if I don't have enough magnets.  I forgot about my little man's birthday.  His birthday is Easter this year. We get off the ship the day before, but we are still celebrating.  So, if you could come up with something for him-Christopher's 8th.  He still loves Pluto.
> 
> Thanks again.  I need to stop requesting and finish up these FE's.



Time is going by so fast!  I can't believe it's already time for another birthday!  How's a Mickey head for you?


----------



## milliepie

capkincaid said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could you do one of these for me with the names on the chairs left to right Mickey, Jessie, Celica with the date March 18 - March 22.
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QI3yP6Ry/allen_sharon_jameson_dream_bea.html
> 
> Thank You.



Saw that you were leaving soon, so I sneaked you in.


----------



## milliepie

Tammi67 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Would you mind doing some personalizing for me please?
> 
> 1. Disney Dream 2012 with 5 deck chairs that say Stan, Shirley, Tammi, Nick, and Alyssa.
> 2. Life Preserver Disney Dream 2012 (didn't see it in your shared file)
> 3. Mickey Head Itinerary Dream 2012 Bahamas Double Dip
> 
> Thank you!!



Here are your designs.


----------



## xcitedtogo

Hello Millipie!!

I am looking for some images as well!!  You do fantastic work!

I would like the Mickey head with Disney Fantasy April 28th 2012 and a pic of the western carribean itinerary.

2) 2 Beach chair pics as we all won't fit on one!!  Fantasy Cruise 2012 accross the top with one Blair, Dana, Sophie and Liam on the chairs
The other with Fantasy Cruise 2012 accross the top with Grandma C and Cole on the chairs

3)  Port Holes with Disney Fantasy 2012 and the Hicks Family and the Carlson Family on it

4) Mickey heads in the following

Cars - with mcqueen and Liam in the name 
PF Perry head with Cole on hat
Princess Aurora Pink with Sophie
Mini mouse red polkadot bow and bottom with Mini and Grandma for the name
Goofy character body with Blair
Character Eyeore with Dana

Thank you very much for the time you spend doing these!!  they are fantastic!!!


----------



## perky42474

Your work is sensational!  I can I request a couple Disigns please?

cruiseglobemickeyhanddream.jpg-----Genola
cruisemh.png----Genola
sailortinkmh.jpg----Tori
5dayDreamcc2xmh2.png---Cindy
9surfboardsfinal.jpg----Chuck, Dalton, Connor, Genola, Kim, Tori, Genea, Cindy, Hodge & Perkins Families

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

lpizzuro123 said:


> I would love to get a mickey head with the canadian itinerary also.  We were supposed to be on the July 8th cruise but switched to September 7 - 12th 2012.
> 
> We also would love some suggestions for the canadian cruise.  I agree the beach chairs would not work on this cruise.  Hope to see some suggestions here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda





			
				Originally Posted by Tinkified said:
			
		

> Love your work and creativity! Could you please do a mickey head with the canadian itinerary on it? Dates in the ear would be July 8 -13th 2012 and the ship is the Magic.
> 
> Any other door sign ideas for this new itinerary? I was going to request the beach chairs with all of our names...you did one for us back in 2010, but the beach chair motif doesn't really jive with our ports and destinations. Any suggestions? I am really open to anything..just so appreciative (and jealous) of the talent you and other DISers show! Our names are Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin. You may take any creative liberties with our names for the canadian cruise! Thanks. Michelle




How's this?  If you like, let me know and I'll add names.  









Also, a little something I came up with really quick.


----------



## Mel0215

I would like to make a request please: 

 FE label/ tag: with DIS name: Mel0215   Melody, Jon & Jack

Pooh mickey head with 100 acre woods with: To Aunt Debbie Love, Jack 
(its to make a card from her nephew)


----------



## Mel0215

I would like to request these please: 

DCL Name Tags for: LeeAnn, Joy, Jack

Red DCL name tags for: Melody, Jon, Jack

"The Gang" porthole (no cruise ship name or just Disney Cruise Line) with "The Fair Family" 

Beach Chairs with mickey in the clouds Jon-Pirate; Jack-Mickey; Melody-Tiana

ALso, if it is okay, I have some blanks from your shared files that I may add our names to for our cruise, so I don't need to ask for a bunch of items. 

Thank you so much for your time and talent!!


----------



## Tammi67

milliepie said:


> Here are your designs.


Thank you so much!  They are perfect!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

*************MILLIE PLEASE SKIP THIS REQUEST, FOUND ONE THAT I COULD USE  THANK YOU********************

Millie... If you would be so kind. 

Will you please personalize this image 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/b1V1VR0Q/NY_to_Bahamas_mh_itinerary.html

with "Disney Magic" like this one? 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/mHrA4J65/Magic_Eastern_oct23-30_mh.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## lpizzuro123

milliepie said:


> How's this?  If you like, let me know and I'll add names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a little something I came up with really quick.




WOW - those are just great.  Thank you.  Love the deck chairs with the lighthouse in the background.  As long as you offered, can I get one with 4 chairs with the names, Linda, Sheldon, Logan and Joe.  It will be me, my DH, my stepon and my dad.

I also love the one with Minnie as the Statue of Liberty and Canadian Mickey. I can't wait to use these.

Thanks again so much.

Linda


----------



## lpizzuro123

Sorry, but I do have another request for the deck chairs - for the one with the four chairs, Mickey, Minnie and Donald are great - the other chair looks more like for a girl - could you make it more of a boy chair - doesn't matter who.


Thanks,
Linda


----------



## delauzons

Could you make the DCL name tags with the following names: Stephanie, Chris, Allison, Amanda, Alyvia, Pete, Papou, Gina, and Alexa?  Thanks so much! You are wonderful!


----------



## vgiardini

milliepie said:


> Hi Millie! Love this design... can you do one with the names Brian and Tori? We'll be on the Wonder April 22- April 29 2012. Just put whatever info fits as long as it looks good
> 
> Brian under Mickey and Tori under Minnie
> 
> Also, could you do one of your Minnie Porthole designs for Tori? I found one you did for another Brian already and would love to have both
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## poohbear926

I dont know who to contact about making a few signs. So i hope this way works

1. Im doing the 15 night disney hawaiian cruise April 29th-May 14th If anyone can make a sign that would be greatly appreciated

2. Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk. 
Brides - Lindsay, Groom- Brian ... its also going to be a halloween theme

3. We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.

Thank you soooo much. Everyone is soo creative.


----------



## pkmingo

milliepie said:


> How's this?  If you like, let me know and I'll add names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a little something I came up with really quick.



These are incredible!!  I was SO hoping you would do the lighthouse for the deck chairs.  If possible could I get one with the follow six deck chairs:

Mickey - Rick
Fairy Godmother - Carol
Goofy - Jerry
Daisy - Dorothy
Buzz Lightyear - Frank
Minnie - Brenda

Also, love this minnie statue of liberty and canadian mickey NY to Canada - could you do that one with the date of June 17-22, 2012?  

Thank you so so so much!!!!!  

Carol


----------



## lpizzuro123

I would love some input from everyone here. My dad is going on our Disney cruise in Sept out of NYC to Canada. His birthday is in two weeks and I want to make him a polo shirt for our cruise - the kind with a collor and 3 buttons. I want to put a small Disney cruise design in the top left side - nothing large. I think all these designs will look great on a tshirt, but how would it look on a polo shirt. I was thinking of just the DC design - the three waves and the Mickey head. I figured he could take it with him for dinner one night. I checked disneyshopping and the have tshirts. He is in his early 80's and not into funny shirts.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## OURHOUSE610

The wave design is great. My dad is the same age and does own a 3 button polo like that. He loves it. Wears it on the cruise's and also at home. It's a great conversation starter.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Thanks for your fast reply and it is what I was thinking. How do you think an iron on would look on a polo, that's what I am concerned about? I would love it to be stitched but I can't find one like that.

Linda


----------



## TinaRN

milliepie said:


> Sorry about that.  Easy fix.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/oj0POzpi/Covington_family_beach_chairs2.html



Thanks, Milliepie! You rock!


----------



## capkincaid

milliepie said:


> Saw that you were leaving soon, so I sneaked you in.



Thanks, you ROCK.


----------



## millscrew

Cruise crashed. Can I please have the Mickey head beach design.  We will be on the fantasy June 2012. Thank you so much


----------



## Dislaney4n6

lpizzuro123 said:


> Thanks for your fast reply and it is what I was thinking. How do you think an iron on would look on a polo, that's what I am concerned about? I would love it to be stitched but I can't find one like that.
> 
> Linda



I have seen embroidery kiosks in local malls.  Have you tried to take the image and a shirt over there and see if they could do the embroidery?? 

But to answer your question, I don't think the iron on would work w/ the polo.  Unless you find a smooth polo?? I know most have that "weave"/square boxes (no idea what it is called!)


----------



## chaoscent

Actually it might work?  I am a pin trader so I carry canvas bags in the parks to hold my pins.  & I decorate the bag like crazy and haven't had a problem.  Can you try one to see if it works?  Maybe he has an old shirt lying around?

Millie - just stopped in to say I am sending people here from Creative DISigns.  Feel free to send them back to us for non-cruise "stuff".  Great DISigns.  I subscribe to this thread even though I will never (OK everyone feel sorry for me now) get to go on a cruise.
Penny


----------



## aqmom

Greetings!  My family and I will be going on a cruise for the very first time in 2013 (on the Fantasy).  I am easily confused and not sure that you are still doing designs????  I read the first page of this thread thinking that they are not being done anymore, scanned the middle for a birthday design and failed, and then the read the last page which has requests. I got myself lost so thought that I should just stop and ask.  

I am very interested in a personalized magnet or two but do not want to burden you!!!!  I am also looking for those ears that go around the stateroom door number that have a birthday hat (my daughter will be turning 8 on the cruise!).  Is this the correct place to check for these items?


----------



## OURHOUSE610

This is the link for around the door number.
Enjoy!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Saw that you were leaving soon, so I sneaked you in.



Hi Milliepie
Just found out my sis is taking her first Disney cruise next month and I want to surprise her with a door sign.
Can I have one like this, but with Disney Wonder, 2012, names Declan, Julie and Noah on the chairs, no specific dates....

Thanks so much


----------



## Dislaney4n6

aqmom said:


> I am very interested in a personalized magnet or two but do not want to burden you!!!!



Milliepie and Cruise crasher are both big DISigners for this thread. They have images on 4shared/photobucket.  Find something you like.  Address a post to one of the two w/ the image you want personalized.  They will respond to the thread when your request is completed.


----------



## aqmom

Thank you guys for the help!  I can't wait to start digging for ideas and requesting!!!  really appreciate the tips!


----------



## aqmom

OURHOUSE610 said:


> This is the link for around the door number.
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891



thank you for the link!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I please have the following :

 KTTW card with Mickey that says

 BON VOYAGE !

 GINA and BRUCE


----------



## thismomlovesdisney

I am just discovering this DIS forum and learning so much about DCL before our upcoming cruise.  I have seen some "name fill" designs for door magnets but don't know who has created the images.

I am interested in the following:
Jedi Mickey or Disney Star Wars with the name Rusty
Wizards of Waverly Place with the name Melanie
Mickey and Minnie with the name Leslie
Phineas and Ferb with the name Tony

Our cruise is coming up on April 14 so I realize I may not be giving you enough lead time.  If that's the case, no worries.  Thank you for your talent and GENEROSITY!


----------



## MrsMcIB

milliepie said:


> Here are your designs.



Hi Milliepie, I thought I PM'd you but it doesn't look like it went thru and I desperately need your help.  I was looking for a design for our family trip.  I like the Mickey and Goofy clouds with the ship in the background.  We are on the Magic and we leave early Monday morning for the airport.  I would love to put these onto magnetic sheets before we leave.  Is it possible???
I need 4 if you would.
1st one 3 deck chairs:  Sean Tammy Vaughn
2nd one 2 deck chairs: Roger Loraine (1 R)
3rd one 2 deck chairs: James Luanne
4th one 4 deck chairs: Keith April Price Jax
Our family would greatly appreciate.  I want to surprise them by decorating their doors.  It's our first Disney cruise, well except for Vaughn.
I will try to PM you again but if you could do it, it would be magical!
Tammy


----------



## Cathy718

great graphics! thanks!


----------



## aqmom

I am looking for a few designs and failing miserably at finding links or attaching copied images.  I appreciate all that you are doing to help us cruiser and our soon-to-be lovely stateroom doors.  I do not want to cause you unnecessary frustration, so if these descriptions are not enough - PLEASE let me know (I will enlist the help of someone more technically savvy than myself to get you more of what you need).  

Our cruise is not until February of 2013 - so no hurry.  I am basically copying an order by the Chapman Family.  Milliepie responded on 03/08/12 (#3407).
I loved, loved, loved the Western Caribbean map in the Mickey ears and thought that the graphic with the maps was so clever!!!  I am interested in both of those with "The Quinnell Family" and Fantasy February 2-9, 2013 info on it where appropriate.  

I was thrilled to see a birthday magnet!  My daughter is turning 8 on the cruise. I could not find an Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) Mickey head design, though.  If you have one, may I please have one similar to the Chapman's Belle Mickey head with Amelia's name on it and a "happy birthday"???  If that is too much - a simple happy birthday Amelia generic Disney design would be fine (doesn't even have to be a Mickey head!!) - like the porthole one with Donald, Mickey, Pluto and Goofy.  That porthole is so cute!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Drew9780

Millie,

Hi,  I was wondering if you can do a Mickey head with a map of Port Canaveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman, Cozumel, and Castaway Cay.  We are going on the Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise, September 1 2012.  Thank you very much.

Tamara


----------



## Daisy14

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you milliepie! These are perfect!



Thank you milliepie!! These are perfect!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

annichan said:


> Wonderful, thank you!





KarlaG4Kids said:


> It is so DERN CUTE!  I love it and it will be a wonderful card to include with our FE gifts.  Thanks for helping to make such wonderful cruise memories for our family (and many others)!





Travelbee said:


> Thanks cruisecrasher for personalizing it and jilljill for helping me find it!  There are so many posts in just a day I must have missed it!  Don't know how you all keep up with them!



You're all very welcome~

Off to go DISign...


----------



## jfahome

Milliepie, 
Could I request the Globe design with the Fantasy? For dates, May 5-12, 2012?
And also the Fantasy on the DCL moon design with those dates? I was looking in your shared files, but only see this one under the dream. 



Could I also get this one for the Fantasy? <a href="http://www.4shared.com/photo/83Y3xFZS/DVCCCDreammh.html?refurl=d1html" target=_blank><img src="http://dc366.4shared.com/img/83Y3xFZS/DVCCCDreammh.png" border="0"></a>


Thank you in advance for your wonderful work!


----------



## amylia403

Just wondering if either of you could create some Once Upon a Time DISigns for our Disney cruise in May? It's our families favorite show, but we havn't found many pics/designs from it     Thanks!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I please get a Seattle Mariners magnet with :
Jim, Sarah, Theo, Nate and Disney Dream , June 20, 2012

THANKS !!


----------



## PixieMom712

Maybe this is a silly question, but are the designers out there /drawing/ the Disney graphics? If not, where are you getting the stock photos that you are combining into the magnets? I feel like I could probably make/personalize my own but obviously I don't want to be doing anything unethical by taking images that are copyrighted. If I only use them for myself and don't profit from them is it OK? 

Thanks for your help!

And by the way, these are all so great!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I get a life preserver with Minnie Mouse that has Carolyn , Disney Dream, June 20, 2012. Thanks ! My niece will love Minnie on her door 

 Milliepie ...when do you graduate ?


----------



## big jack 2002

Could we have the porthole with the gang looking out?

One for each of our rooms.....

Smith Family
Wieland Family
Hall Family
Thomas Family

Thank you so very much!!
Barbara


----------



## Gilland18

Does anyone have a Mickey head with the Dec 12 EB Panama Canal itinerary? If not, would you make one? Thanks! There is some incredible work on this thread.


----------



## donaldsgal

Can anyone link me to clipart images of Donald as a pirate? I prefer the one with him in a red vest with a dew rag like this one:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/5KOS08Jd/Pirate_Mickey_Head_by_Dolly_Bl.html

I am also looking for a pirate Daisy in the purplish dress, as in this one:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/GBXJiKx-/PirateDaisymh.html?

Does anyone have any ideas for where I can find these as isolated clipart (i.e. with nothing in the background)? Thanks!


----------



## LeslieS

something that says Happy 10th Anniversary and includes

Disney Dream
March 2012

Any characters will do.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## milliepie

reynm7v0 said:


> MilliePie,
> I am new at this, but I wanted to see if you could create a few magnets for me:
> 1.  The beach chairs with Vivian, Drew, Laura Rae, Ella   Disney Dream 2012
> 2.  The characters in porthole with The Robinson Family Our First Cruise May 6-10 2012
> 3.  Black with Red/White Minnie Head w/bow/Minnie - 2 of these- One with "Ella" one with "Laura Rae"
> 
> Also, Can you tell me how this works when you post them, do I just click on the link, downlaod them, and print them on magnetic paper? What size will they be?
> 
> About how far out are you, so I know when to check back  Thanks so much, these are great!



You got it right.  Just click the link to download them and print.  They will be the size you specify.  If you want a full 8x10, print it fit to page, if you want them smaller just use the program you have to adjust the print size.  You can use magnetic paper to print on, or you can print on cardstock and stick magnets to the back.  Sounds easy right?  Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## 2go2disney

Thanks for all the images and suggestions on here.  Picked up my magnet sheets today


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> The Fantasy logo will take me some time.  I'll post when it's done.



Hey Milliepie, after downloading these I looked at the dates and realized that you made them in the wrong year..  Now as much as I really wanna go this Christmas , I had actually requested all of the dated ones to say 2013.  Sorry I know I am ahead of schedule but I figured gotta get them when I can cause I know you get busy.  Can I possibly get them to say 2013.  The only ones I need redone are the big year one, and the 3 portholes just changing the year.  Thanks dear...sorry to cause any trouble.


----------



## milliepie

donaldsgal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a little nervous to ask this question because I don't want to offend anyone. I'm wondering how the DISigners want to operate with some of their blank 4shared and photobucket designs. If we see a DISign that we like, can we copy it from your files and personalize it ourselves? I REALLY do NOT intend to "steal" your amazing creations by any means, so please don't interpret my question as wanting to take credit for someone else's hard work. I was just wondering because some of them are not personalized with any wording at all, and I wondered if that meant that we're allowed to take them and personalize them ourselves. I could see how the DISigners might not mind since it saves them time, but I also realize it might look like we, not the DISigner, created the magnet. Either way, I am absolutely, 100% happy to ask the respective DISigners to personalize for me if this is against protocol. If someone could answer my question (and not scold/jump on me for asking), that would be wonderful. I really just want to do things "by the book."
> 
> Thank you, everyone, and have a great day!
> 
> Jenny (donaldsgal)



Did you get my reply to your pm?  I couldn't tell if it went through, it's not showing on my sent list. (Edited: Never mind, I got your email, so I guess you got mine.   )  

I do post blanks for those interesten in personalizing their own things.  Some of the work does take time to do, but I don't feel there is a point of working so hard on a design if it's not going to get used.  I find for the most part when people use my blanks and post the finsihed product they give credit.  I appreciate that SO much.  I think it's kind of cool too that when someone uses my stuff and doesn't give me credit, a lot of people who do know my stuff make it known that it is mine. Either way, I belive that more good comes out of it than bad, and I really love designing.  It is my stress releif and creative outlet.  It all depends on the designer though, the best thing to do is ask them personally if you plan on using their stuff.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

carmen927 said:


> Hi MilliePie,
> 
> I am new on this board and am really enjoying looking at your beautiful designs!  If it's not too much to ask, I was wondering if you could please make me a few.
> 
> 1. Mickey head with the NY Giants theme
> 
> 2. The characters in the porthole with Lasanta, Carmen, Alyssa, & Kayla  - Disney Magic 2012
> 
> 3. Mickey head itinerary Disney Magic 2012 (NY, Nassau, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral)
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> Carmen



You didn't specify which characters you wanted for each name.  Pleas let me know and I'll do them for you.


----------



## Onkel Hans

PixieMom712 said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but are the designers out there /drawing/ the Disney graphics? If not, where are you getting the stock photos that you are combining into the magnets? I feel like I could probably make/personalize my own but obviously I don't want to be doing anything unethical by taking images that are copyrighted. If I only use them for myself and don't profit from them is it OK?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> And by the way, these are all so great!



"Only the owner of copyright in a work has the right to prepare, or to authorize someone else to create, a new version of that work." 

Even if we draw them ourselves, use them as a small part of a greater piece of art, and don't charge or make money for them, we are probably on the wrong side of the law without the permission of the Disney Company to use their characters and other trademarks.  I say probably only because I am not a lawyer.


----------



## milliepie

> Originally Posted by PixieMom712
> Maybe this is a silly question, but are the designers out there /drawing/ the Disney graphics? If not, where are you getting the stock photos that you are combining into the magnets? I feel like I could probably make/personalize my own but obviously I don't want to be doing anything unethical by taking images that are copyrighted. If I only use them for myself and don't profit from them is it OK?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> And by the way, these are all so great!



I use clip art by googling what I need to incorporate into the designs.  I also use coloring pages and color them in.  When I can't find what I need, I draw it myself.  I draw my own or create my own more now than I did when I first started.  If you know how to do it, you should try it.  It is so fun and addicting!  If you do, please share.  I love to see new creations.  



Onkel Hans said:


> "Only the owner of copyright in a work has the right to prepare, or to authorize someone else to create, a new version of that work."
> 
> Even if we draw them ourselves, use them as a small part of a greater piece of art, and don't charge or make money for them, we are probably on the wrong side of the law without the permission of the Disney Company to use their characters and other trademarks.  I say probably only because I am not a lawyer.



There is nothing against creating fan art as long as you are not claiming the characters to be of your own creation and not making profit from them.  However, if Disney asks you to stop, then you better stop or you will pay a hefty fine.  Here is a little something that a friend once sent to me when the question came up...

"I drew a character that belongs to Disney, but Disney didn’t draw the art piece, so he hasn’t the copyright of my work either. 

Who can distribute the work? Neither of us without violating the law. If I am allowed to post that fan art is because Disney is allowing me to do it, they could ask me in any moment to delete it due to copyright issues. (crazy, isn’t it? But it’s the law)

Now if someone copies my picture of Ariel (art theft), I have the legal power to stop them from posting or redistributing it-- but I don't own that picture either. Derivative works are non-distributable under the law by either the original copyright holder or the creator of the derivative work, unless permission is given.

So Disney can’t just, for example, take this creation, stamp it on T-shirts and start selling them all on stores. But keep in mind that I can’t do that either…"


----------



## milliepie

CJTwinMama said:


> Milliepie....I adore all your designs! We are traveling on the Disney Magic in June...When you get a chance, are you able to make me up the following portholes for door magnets:
> 
> Goofy - Dad
> Daisy - Mom
> Mickey - Connor
> Minnie - Chloe
> Donald Duck - Papa
> Daisy - Nana
> Minnie - Aunt Missy
> 
> The "Gang" - Disney Magic 2012 The Cavalieri Family
> The "Gang" - Disney Magic 2012 The Russotto Family
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

mckymaniac said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for doing such a great job on my previous request.  I've had so much fun making magnets & tshirts for our upcoming cruise.  I have a few more requests if you have the time.
> 
> *Disney gang Porthole*---The Stevens Family
> *What Happens Stays*---Please change to Dream
> *Mickey Head w/Gang on the Beach*---Stevens Family, Bahamas 2012 Double Dip
> *Fleur De Lis w/Mickey dcl*-- Sailing the Bahamas on the Dream
> *Mickey Head Itinerary*--something for a castaway double dip with Dream on the left ear & May27-June 1st on the right ear
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a design for an FE gift that is round to be personalized with...Made in our hometown of Madison, Mississippi.  It can't be larger than 2 1/2 inches round.  If have anything, that would be great.
> 
> Thank You!!!



Here you go.  

Dream double dip may 27 mh.png


----------



## milliepie

Drew9780 said:


> milliepie,
> 
> Could you do the exact same thing for my family.
> 
> We are the Engleman's
> 
> Billy, Tammy, Andrew, Ashlyn, and Adam
> 
> We will be going on the Fantasy Western Caribbean Sept. 1, 2012 sailing.
> 
> Thank you so much.



I can, but please let me know what the exact same thing is.  I'll do them for you as soon as you let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Milliepie, after downloading these I looked at the dates and realized that you made them in the wrong year..  Now as much as I really wanna go this Christmas , I had actually requested all of the dated ones to say 2013.  Sorry I know I am ahead of schedule but I figured gotta get them when I can cause I know you get busy.  Can I possibly get them to say 2013.  The only ones I need redone are the big year one, and the 3 portholes just changing the year.  Thanks dear...sorry to cause any trouble.



Oops, sorry about that.  It's not a problem, easy fix.  I'll get them done soon.


----------



## milliepie

amylia403 said:


> I was just wondering if it is possible to re-create some of your adorable magnet DISigns with different characters? I'm crazy about all things Alice in Wonderland, and was thinking of maybe the portholes or any that you like  If not it's no biggie  just thought I'd check.
> 
> Also, you have done a few disigns for us and they are amazing, but I wanted to specifically thank you so much for the Harry Potter house disigns you did for my son last year. He is home schooled and has a learning disability, but decorating our classroom has made such a big difference for him. He's had the best time and is excited to start class in his Hogwarts classroom each day!



That is so awesome!  It was fun making them for you and I am so glad that he is enjoying them.  

Here are some portholes for you.  Please let me know if you want names on any of them.


----------



## milliepie

giftcard said:


> Milliepie -- at your convenience could you please make a Mickey head w/ itinerary for our repositioning cruise?  It's Vancouver - San Francisco - LA on the Wonder.  Sept 10-16, 2012.  I looked through your shared folder but didn't see one already made.
> 
> TIA!



I'll see if I can find the map or make one.  I'll get back to this one.


----------



## milliepie

Davids-Coco said:


> QUICK CHANGE... Can you reverse the Corey and David on the bottom so that David is under Mickey and Corey is under Minnie? Thanks so much! It's great!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

MomMouse said:


> I love your designs.  Could you do the surfboards for 6 people.
> Any design will be fine, but please have Tink with the name Jazmine.
> Other names are:  PopPop, Denise, Mom, Khalil, Kamron.
> Please add Disney Dream 2012
> 
> 
> Thank you



Here are your surfboards.


----------



## milliepie

minniesota said:


> milliepie-
> 
> First of all thank you for your kindness in providing your talents to those of us with less talent!
> 
> Could I ask for the following:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/P8Q-XLHk/dcl_mickey_room_key001.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> Names: Scott and Matt
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/TDov8VxT/dcl_mickey_room_key002.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> Name: David
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/CdAee0h_/Dcldonaldtag.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> Name: Alex
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uPtf0FNS/what_happens_stays_fantasy.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/NKpc9LGn/Bass_family_porthole.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> Disney Magic 2012 Welcomes The Elements (no "family" - this is a name of a musical group)
> 
> Thanks so much! We leave in 2 weeks.



Hope they are all there.  Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## mckymaniac

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Dream double dip may 27 mh.png



Thank you sooo much!!!  These are exactly what I wanted. You are so kind to offer your talent to others. Your love of Disigning shines through!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

milliepie said:


> Did you get my reply to your pm?  I couldn't tell if it went through, it's not showing on my sent list. (Edited: Never mind, I got your email, so I guess you got mine.   )
> 
> I do post blanks for those interesten in personalizing their own things.  Some of the work does take time to do, but I don't feel there is a point of working so hard on a design if it's not going to get used.  I find for the most part when people use my blanks and post the finsihed product they give credit.  I appreciate that SO much.  I think it's kind of cool too that when someone uses my stuff and doesn't give me credit, a lot of people who do know my stuff make it known that it is mine. Either way, I belive that more good comes out of it than bad, and I really love designing.  It is my stress releif and creative outlet.  It all depends on the designer though, the best thing to do is ask them personally if you plan on using their stuff.  Hope it helps.



I have used some of your blanks and personalized myself when I could. I am sorry I did not ask prior, just assumed it was ok since the blanks were on the 4shared file.  I am only putting them on my door or using for FE gifts. Hope this is ok!!! I have also just saved some files of names already created instead of asking again.


----------



## minniesota

*milliepie-*

They look fantastic! Just one little change, please? Could you remove "Elements" from the right ear and replace it with 2012? The left ear would stay he same. Thank you so much!

http://dc266.4shared.com/img/31oeY1tk/0.44027724040433247/Elements_funny_face_dwarf_mh.png


----------



## milliepie

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I have used some of your blanks and personalized myself when I could. I am sorry I did not ask prior, just assumed it was ok since the blanks were on the 4shared file.  I am only putting them on my door or using for FE gifts. Hope this is ok!!! I have also just saved some files of names already created instead of asking again.



Oh, it's perfectly fine.  Like I said, mine are there if you need them.  Please don't feel obligated to ask me.


----------



## milliepie

St. Patrick's day and Easter are approaching.  Here are a few things for anyone who is interested.  





Link to St. Patrick's folder




 
Link to Easter folder


----------



## milliepie

Travelbee said:


> Hmm... I think you missed my request.  If it's not too much trouble, can you personalize the FE gift with "Travelbee (Connie, Sean & Allison)"
> 
> 
> Milliepie - I looked through your shared folder of itineraries and only saw one for Alaska from Vancouver.  Can you please make one for the Seattle itinerary (Seattle-Tracy Arm-Skagway-Juneau-Ketchikan-Victoria-Seattle)?



This is one that I have.  Is it the right one?  If not, let me know and I'll see if I can find the right one.


----------



## milliepie

minniesota said:


> *milliepie-*
> 
> They look fantastic! Just one little change, please? Could you remove "Elements" from the right ear and replace it with 2012? The left ear would stay he same. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://dc266.4shared.com/img/31oeY1tk/0.44027724040433247/Elements_funny_face_dwarf_mh.png





minniesota said:


> *milliepie-*
> Could I trouble you for one more (I requested a few yesterday).
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/LeL-P2iO/funnyfacedwarfmh.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> In the ears, could you write The Elements (The in the left ear and Elements in the right ear)?
> 
> Thanks again! (Leaving in 2 weeks)




I though it was odd to have the name on there twice, but I just do as I'm told.  

No problem, easy and quick fix.  

Oh, I made that Mickey head a few years ago and I cleaned it up a bit for you, but if you like the original look better let me know.


----------



## milliepie

donmarselle said:


> First time cruiser here, so hopefully I'm doing this right.
> 
> We're cruising on the Fantasy on May 5th.  Could you make up one of your Jack Skellington Mickey heads for my wife?
> 
> In the left ear, could you write Barbara (nothing in the right ear)?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/j6cxbBvU/Jackskellingtonmh.html
> 
> 
> Thanks much!


----------



## milliepie

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Thank you so much for you time and talent.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you were finishing up some sort of schooling?? I hope it was for graphic DISgin



Actually, no.    This is just my favorite hobby.  



Dislaney4n6 said:


> I noticed when I clicked on my 'request' other requests already there, and I think I requested something you already had made.  (sorry!!!!)
> 
> I missed that folder in your 4shared.



Don't worry, it's not a repeat.  Sometimes it downloads twice or just looks like there is two.  Even if it was, it's no biggie.


----------



## reynm7v0

milliepie said:


> You got it right.  Just click the link to download them and print.  They will be the size you specify.  If you want a full 8x10, print it fit to page, if you want them smaller just use the program you have to adjust the print size.  You can use magnetic paper to print on, or you can print on cardstock and stick magnets to the back.  Sounds easy right?  Let me know if you have any more questions.



MilliePie,
These are wonderful!  Very cute!  I showed them to my oldest daughter and she is very excited to decorate our door!  Thank you for sharing your time and talents on the disboards!!!


----------



## Fivepin

Hi-

My oldest is into the Hunger Games now. I saw you had done a MH for it. Could I please get one for Michael.

Also, you have a blue MH with Dumbo for the MV of the Fantasy.  Could I please get this for:

Judy
Ray
Michael
Debbie
Zachary
Christopher

Thank you so much


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> St. Patrick's day and Easter are approaching.  Here are a few things for anyone who is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to St. Patrick's folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Easter folder



Love them!!  More to print, even we get off the day before Easter someone from the DIS is organizing an egg hunt on board.  Zachary is going to love the Chip n Dale.  I see the Pluto egg for Christopher-think I'm going to use that for his birthday card.  I had to edit my post to you from the 8th-I didn't realize I didn't have that many MV Fantasy stuff, mainly just the ones Marty did way back when.. I have alot more for Hawaii.  You can see what has been on my mind!! Hope all is going well.


----------



## CJTwinMama

Milliepie

They are absolutely perfect!! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## goterps1986

Hi milliepie.  

We are leaving in 3 weeks for our cruise. I put in a request for one a couple weeks ago but wasn't sure how this worked  I don't know if I did it wrong or if it's hard to keep up since you have so many requests.  I reall don't mean to be a pain so I figured I would check again since we're getting close.  Plus, I saw another design that we like.  You keep coming up with all these great designs.  And I don't know how to edit them like you do.  So, if possible, could we get 3 before we please?  

1) Deck chairs with Disney Dream so we can use again in the future-1 with 3 chairs-Andy, Ashley & Monica.  

2) Deck chairs with Disney Dream with Kim & Gabriel.

3) And surf boards with Andy, Ashley & Monica.  If you can make the Ashley board with Tink, Andy with Mickey and Monica with Chip/Dale.  Otherwise, any boards would be fine.  

Thanks so much.  These are awesome!  I figure if we just put Dream on there, we can use it more than once!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also on this May 27 Double Dip cruise- could I also have this same image but with The Fazzio Family on it instead?  Thanks so much Millipie!


----------



## minniesota

*milliepie-*
Thanks for the quick touch-up! Perfect!


----------



## tracylmartins

Milliepie,
Thanks so much for all of your DISigns. They are fabululous! I'd like to request a few more for our June cruise, if possible. 


http://www.4shared.com/photo/TDov8Vx...l?refurl=d1url

Names: Dan

http://www.4shared.com/photo/P8Q-XLH...l?refurl=d1url

Name: Jack

http://www.4shared.com/photo/NKpc9LG...l?refurl=d1url

Disney Magic 2012
The Martins Family

http://www.4shared.com/photo/GYACEWA1/Drew_vivian_laura_rae_ella_bea.html

Disney Magic 2012
Names on beach chairs: Dan, Tracy, Megan, Jack

Also: Disney Magic 2012
Names on beach chairs: Beverly and Frank

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Zp7IvesZ/Colin_cars_lightning_mh.html

Name: Jack

http://www.4shared.com/photo/5FFkBKY0/Leslie_kttw_Minnie.html

Name: Megan, Tracy

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ds/?action=view&current=JerryandDorothyMH.png

June, 22, 2012(in the ear)
The Martins Family(on the apple)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ge0rgette2

ge0rgette2 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> Just need the original porthole if you could please...
> 
> The Snoddy Family on it ... others are just perfection!!! And don't hate me but I spelt a name incorrect - it's Palemire
> 
> I thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEEK!!!  Millie don't hate me!!!
> 
> I just realized as I'm printing up the FE Tags, that my room number is wrong, I put my Mom's room!!
> 
> Can you update it to say Room 6071!
> 
> Sorry!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## susiee

Millie,
Did I see that you had a pirate head mickey with a bandana + sparkly eye patch? (somewhere I thought I saw that)
If so, are you able to do that design for 2 magnets? One for Sue and one Joane?

Many TIA!!!


----------



## donmarselle

milliepie said:


>




Oh, so totally cool! You are awesome.  Thanks very much!!


----------



## Davids-Coco

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


Thank you!


----------



## dreamcruiser

I wish I knew how to do all this stuff!  We're going on our second cruise in less than 2 months and I want to decorate our door.


----------



## MomMouse

Thanks, Millipie
These surfboards are great.  Just what we wanted.
MomMouse


----------



## Roxy217

dreamcruiser said:


> I wish I knew how to do all this stuff!  We're going on our second cruise in less than 2 months and I want to decorate our door.



Awww, you have plenty of time!  The folks here are so helpful so just ask. Anything I can do? Let me know


----------



## dreamcruiser

Roxy217 said:


> Awww, you have plenty of time!  The folks here are so helpful so just ask. Anything I can do? Let me know



Hi Roxy!  (you're the Duchess, I must be the Queen!  lol)
My prob is I just don't know where to begin!  I'm not savvy with graphics, have not ever printed off a design, and fear I may not be able to....well, "fear" is a strong word; I bet I just cannot learn!
My sister and I are going on a 3-night Dream cruise in May and I'd like to have a cute sign.  What's the first step?


----------



## Roxy217

No silly - MINNIE is the QUEEN! LoL 

But seriously - you can check out the DISigners pages and find something you like. Once you find something ask a DISigner to personalize it if you want - they are amazing! Then - what I did - go to www.vistaprint.com and make a magnet! That simple   I think the hardest part is choosing only a few designs! www.VistaPrint.com usually offers great deals - like free shipping or even free magnets! You may have to pay a processing fee which is minimal. I made so many for our last cruise & they came out lovely! 

You can always print the designs from your home computer and attach them to magnet sheets - these are very inexpensive at www.Orientaltrading.com - look under craft supplies. There you can also get inspired for other projects for FE gift giving . Hope this helps - contact me anytime - I'm glad to help


----------



## dreamcruiser

Roxy217 said:


> No silly - MINNIE is the QUEEN! LoL
> 
> But seriously - you can check out the DISigners pages and find something you like. Once you find something ask a DISigner to personalize it if you want - they are amazing! Then - what I did - go to www.vistaprint.com and make a magnet! That simple   I think the hardest part is choosing only a few designs! www.VistaPrint.com usually offers great deals - like free shipping or even free magnets! You may have to pay a processing fee which is minimal. I made so many for our last cruise & they came out lovely!
> 
> You can always print the designs from your home computer and attach them to magnet sheets - these are very inexpensive at www.Orientaltrading.com - look under craft supplies. There you can also get inspired for other projects for FE gift giving . Hope this helps - contact me anytime - I'm glad to help


Are the DISigner pages right here on this thread?   I will go look and see what I find.  I will probably be back very soon to ask you a question!


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs.





goterps1986 said:


> Hi milliepie.
> 
> We are leaving in 3 weeks for our cruise. I put in a request for one a couple weeks ago but wasn't sure how this worked  I don't know if I did it wrong or if it's hard to keep up since you have so many requests.  I reall don't mean to be a pain so I figured I would check again since we're getting close.  Plus, I saw another design that we like.  You keep coming up with all these great designs.  And I don't know how to edit them like you do.  So, if possible, could we get 3 before we please?
> 
> 1) Deck chairs with Disney Dream so we can use again in the future-1 with 3 chairs-Andy, Ashley & Monica.
> 
> 2) Deck chairs with Disney Dream with Kim & Gabriel.
> 
> 3) And surf boards with Andy, Ashley & Monica.  If you can make the Ashley board with Tink, Andy with Mickey and Monica with Chip/Dale.  Otherwise, any boards would be fine.
> 
> Thanks so much.  These are awesome!  I figure if we just put Dream on there, we can use it more than once!



I found your completed request, #3387 on page 226.  I've quoted it above for you.


----------



## teach819

Would you please create the following for me?  Thank you!!!

Sailing the Dream postcard (without Mickey) with April 19, 2012

Cruisin' Towards the Dream (Lightning & Mickey) with the name Ryan

Tinkerbell spelling Tiffany in stars (love this one by the way!)

one of your sports Mickey Heads for Clemson Tigers with Mickey/Minnie and the family name The Prices


Thanks again for your time and talent!


----------



## carmen927

Thank you so much for the designs Millie!!!  They are perfect!  Because I am new on the boards, it wouldn't let me link them, but you made me a Giants Mickey head and an itinerary Mickey head and they were both perfect.

Sorry I wasn't clear about my third request.  For the porthole, I was just looking for the Mickey gang in one porthole with the names: Lasanta, Carmen, Alyssa, and Kayla.  And Disney Magic 2012.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Travelbee

milliepie said:


> This is one that I have.  Is it the right one?  If not, let me know and I'll see if I can find the right one.



This is perfect!  Thank you!!


----------



## Norm1

Can someone tell me how to obtain a 2012 DVC Member cruise for our signature. We are looking for a life preserver like the one in my signature. I know how to copy one to my signature but no one on our cruise meet thread has one. Any help or suggestions would very much be appreciated.


----------



## donaldsgal

Millipie, your 4shared file seems to not be working for anything other than your character heads. Just FYI in case you didn't take it offline. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## dreamcruiser

dreamcruiser said:


> Are the DISigner pages right here on this thread?   I will go look and see what I find.  I will probably be back very soon to ask you a question!



Roxy, thanks for your help....unfortunately, I can't figure this all out so I guess I'll have to come up with other door decorations.  It's just Greek to me!!  
And by the way, I must be the Queen....I'm Minnie#1 and my sister Minnie#2!!


----------



## WaltD4Me

I have been enjoying this thread so much! There are some amazing designs here! Loooooooooooove the one with Mickey and Minnie sitting on the beach and the writing in the sand!


Quick question...... are you allowed to use window clings or repostonable wall decals (the ones that just peel off with no residue) on your door? Or does DCL only allow magnets?


----------



## HallsofVA

Milliepie - Hi there!  I was wondering if you had updated any of your Fantasy MV designs (I was looking at the ones in post #2725) with pictures of the actual ship now that we have them?  I'm looking to make t-shirts, and I like the two that you have with the ship in them, but was wondering if you had any with the artist rendering replaced with actual picture?

Please let me know.  Thank you!

Here are the 2 I mentioned:


----------



## SillyNellie

MilliePie and Cruisecrasher,

I am looking for boarding passes to use to tell my family about our vacation. We leave on March 30, 2012. 

I found some from each of you that I'd like to have personalized. 

MilliePie:
I'm looking for the bottom two here. 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/3JZjrAwt/mashelle_boarding_pass.html?refurl=d1url

Cruisecrasher (I haven't seen you on here in a few days. I hope you aren't sick): I'd love to have this one please. 
http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/...ons/?action=view&current=BPHeatherandJohn.png

I'd like to have one of each of these for each member of my family. 
Here's the info:

Names: Shannen, Craig, Katelyn, Sarah, Lois
Leaving from Port Canaveral
March 31, 2012-April 7-2012
Ship: Disney Fantasy
Its a 7 Night Western Carribean Cruise. 

Cruisecrasher, Could you say We cordially invite you  to Be our Guest on the Maiden Voyage of the Disney Fantasy?
Millie on the bottom on of yours could you write Maiden Voyage instead of Happy Birthday?

Did I miss any information to tell you?


----------



## milliepie

Just a quick post before I head out the door.  I found this really cool picture for the Mexican Riviera that some of you might like.  *I will not personalize it because it is not one of mine*, just sharing because I thought it was a cool find.  I'll continue filling requests soon.  I'm on page 227 and some I missed before I will get to.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks so much milliepie!  Sorry I missed the original post.  Not to be a pain but it looks like the Magic or Wonder in the background.  Is it easy to change it to The Dream since that's the ship we're on.  If not, no big deal.  These are great!!


----------



## DizJohn

I think this request is for Milliepie 

I have a request and some time to fill it as we are sailing on the Fantasy Feb 16-23 

we are going to surprise the kids with the cruise for Christmas and I just saw the amazing looking boarding passes 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/3JZjrAwt/mashelle_boarding_pass.html?refurl=d1url

Could you make one for 
John, Colleen, Liam (9) , Eileen (6)
Departure Clinton CT

and will need a personalized Family door magnet and I will leave the design to you whatever you think 

Thank you sooo much


----------



## PixieMom712

milliepie said:


> I use clip art by googling what I need to incorporate into the designs.  I also use coloring pages and color them in.  When I can't find what I need, I draw it myself.  I draw my own or create my own more now than I did when I first started.  If you know how to do it, you should try it.  It is so fun and addicting!  If you do, please share.  I love to see new creations.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing against creating fan art as long as you are not claiming the characters to be of your own creation and not making profit from them.  However, if Disney asks you to stop, then you better stop or you will pay a hefty fine.  Here is a little something that a friend once sent to me when the question came up...
> 
> "I drew a character that belongs to Disney, but Disney didnt draw the art piece, so he hasnt the copyright of my work either.
> 
> Who can distribute the work? Neither of us without violating the law. If I am allowed to post that fan art is because Disney is allowing me to do it, they could ask me in any moment to delete it due to copyright issues. (crazy, isnt it? But its the law)
> 
> Now if someone copies my picture of Ariel (art theft), I have the legal power to stop them from posting or redistributing it-- but I don't own that picture either. Derivative works are non-distributable under the law by either the original copyright holder or the creator of the derivative work, unless permission is given.
> 
> So Disney cant just, for example, take this creation, stamp it on T-shirts and start selling them all on stores. But keep in mind that I cant do that either"



Thanks for the reply and sorry I didn't check back for a while! That does make sense, and once I found the DISigners forum and read the FAQ I had it at least partially figured out. Thanks so much for your encouragement, AND for making your blanks available!

One more quick question, how do you post the 'small version' of the pictures here, with the ability to click on them for the larger version/link? If I can get that figured out, I just might post mine when I get them going.

Thanks!


----------



## sissy_ib

If anyone uses Vista Print for their items they have a Living Social deal again today. $10 for $50. I don't know if it is showing for all cities, but it is for San Antonio.


----------



## giftcard

giftcard said:


> Milliepie -- at your convenience could you please make a Mickey head w/ itinerary for our repositioning cruise?  It's Vancouver - San Francisco - LA on the Wonder.  Sept 10-16, 2012.  I looked through your shared folder but didn't see one already made.
> 
> TIA!





milliepie said:


> I'll see if I can find the map or make one.  I'll get back to this one.



No worries.  I know there's lots of other things in your shared file I can request (and I will).


----------



## Blueyes87

teach819 said:


> Would you please create the following for me?  Thank you!!!
> 
> Sailing the Dream postcard (without Mickey) with April 19, 2012
> 
> Cruisin' Towards the Dream (Lightning & Mickey) with the name Ryan
> 
> Tinkerbell spelling Tiffany in stars (love this one by the way!)
> 
> one of your sports Mickey Heads for Clemson Tigers with Mickey/Minnie and the family name The Prices
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time and talent!



Here you go  I didn't know if you wanted the mickey head tink or the rectangular one, so I made the mickey head one but if you want the other one let me know and I'll change it


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

milliepie said:


> Hope they are all there.  Let me know if you need any changes.



hi Milliepie!
I'd like to add to my previous requests, hopefully they are in que?  I'm not sure if I'm requesting correctly or not, I'm really new at this!  I'd like to add the porthole from the post you did above, but can you put The Disney Fantasy instead?  We are the Prescott Family and we're sailing this June so year would be 2012.  also I love the boarding pass/ticket that you made for David above, can you make one each for Chuck, Jeannie (that's me), Benjamin and Nicolas?  
Is there a way I can edit your designs?  I feel badly to trouble you.  These are so neat!  I can't wait to make magnets out of these!  My boys will be so excited!  We saw them on doors on the last cruise and didn't know where they came from!  Now we know!
Jeannie


----------



## tink.belle13

Hello Milliepie. I loved the items you did for my cruise in 2011 and I am looking for a few other personalized items for my upcoming trip. I am hoping to get:

a mickey head with a birthday hat with the name Michael
a name fill for Michael in alice in wonderland (either version)

thank you


----------



## aqmom

I am soooo thankful that you posted where you were with regard to requests because I went back to that page and love, love, love the graphic with the chairs on deck and the dolphins jumping in the background (page 227).  My birthday girl daughter can not wait to swim with the dolphins!  How perfect is that image!?!? May I add that to my request on page 232?  Again- no rush at all!  Cruise is not for a year.

Amelia (birthday girl) - loves Aurora and Donal Duck (whichever you can do)
Analise (big sister) - loves Belle and I say if not possible, give her Goofy just to get her (-:
Cole - Mickey
Julie - Minnie

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## teach819

Thank you blueyes!  Love them (and my son is thrilled about Mickey and Lightning!)


----------



## LeslieS

We're leaving for Florida in 3 days and I can't print my magnets!!!!!  I have all these amazing images that I want to use and I have some that I want to use for FE gifts.  I bought gloss white magnet sheets (inkjet) at Staples and my printer won't take them.  I'm fidgeted with the settings and it gets jammed EVERY time.  I took the images and the magnet sheets to FedEx Office and Staples but they can't print on Inkjet, only laser.  So, does anyone have ANY suggestions?  Should I just print on photo paper and then stick it to adhesive magnetic paper?  Do they even make adhesive magnetic paper that will be big enough???  Thanks for any help, I'm stressing (about magnets...LOL)!!!!


----------



## Tigger1313

LeslieS said:


> We're leaving for Florida in 3 days and I can't print my magnets!!!!!  I have all these amazing images that I want to use and I have some that I want to use for FE gifts.  I bought gloss white magnet sheets (inkjet) at Staples and my printer won't take them.  I'm fidgeted with the settings and it gets jammed EVERY time.  I took the images and the magnet sheets to FedEx Office and Staples but they can't print on Inkjet, only laser.  So, does anyone have ANY suggestions?  Should I just print on photo paper and then stick it to adhesive magnetic paper?  Do they even make adhesive magnetic paper that will be big enough???  Thanks for any help, I'm stressing (about magnets...LOL)!!!!



I print on photo paper all the time, then I just put the magnets on the corners


----------



## susiee

Blue Eyes87 - took a quick look through this thread and I really love your design of the mickey ears w/ Tink spraying pixie dust to spell the names. I would love to have some for our girls if you could, pretty please?! 
Josie
Brynn
Reese
Sydney

TIA!! This will be our 1st cruise and I can't wait to decorate the door!!!


----------



## Tinkified

milliepie said:


> How's this?  If you like, let me know and I'll add names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a little something I came up with really quick.





Thanks for for all your great work!  Could you do the deck chairs with the lighthouse in the background for me with the names  Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin?   

Thanks!!


----------



## bagley15

LeslieS said:


> We're leaving for Florida in 3 days and I can't print my magnets!!!!!  I have all these amazing images that I want to use and I have some that I want to use for FE gifts.  I bought gloss white magnet sheets (inkjet) at Staples and my printer won't take them.  I'm fidgeted with the settings and it gets jammed EVERY time.  I took the images and the magnet sheets to FedEx Office and Staples but they can't print on Inkjet, only laser.  So, does anyone have ANY suggestions?  Should I just print on photo paper and then stick it to adhesive magnetic paper?  Do they even make adhesive magnetic paper that will be big enough???  Thanks for any help, I'm stressing (about magnets...LOL)!!!!



You can also print out on printer paper, have them laminated at Staples and put magnet tape of the back.  It works great!  Hope that helps!


----------



## Tinkified

Tinkified said:


> Love the apple mickey heads!    Could you do one for each of the following people?   Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin.  On one ear could you put the dates July 8-13, 2012 and Disney Magic on the other?  I love the font and color on the apple as it looks just like a carved apple, but would you mind making the font a little more contemporary on the ears?  Thanks!  Michelle




Did I miss these being posted?  My apologies if I did......everything starts looking the same after a while!  Thanks. Michelle


----------



## 1153rsmith

Millipie,

I thought I had posted this request previously, but I can't find it.  If it is a duplicate, please forgive me.
I saw your Mickey head itinerary maps and thought they were great.

Do you have one with the Magic Bahamas-Key West itinerary?  If you have it could you personalize it with "The Smiths" and "April 25-30-2012".

Thanks


----------



## Clochette nordique

Hello Millie.  I LOOOOOOOOOVE your new design DCL Mexico!  Sadly for me, I didn't see it before my cruise, but since I'm scrapbooking right now, I would like to incorporate this dising to my scrapbook, instead of a door magnet that is impossible to put back in time.

So, would you accept, it was my 50th Valentine's birthday Wonder cruise (Feb 12 to 19, 2012)  But we didn't go to Mazatlan, we did Cabo twice.

This disign is as fabulous as your previous ones, I just cannot not enjoy it for the rest of my life every time I look at my scrapbook... if you agree, of course!

Thanks anyway,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> Just a quick post before I head out the door.  I found this really cool picture for the Mexican Riviera that some of you might like.  *I will not personalize it because it is not one of mine*, just sharing because I thought it was a cool find.  I'll continue filling requests soon.  I'm on page 227 and some I missed before I will get to.  Have a great day everyone!





Clochette nordique said:


> Hello Millie.  I LOOOOOOOOOVE your new design DCL Mexico!  Sadly for me, I didn't see it before my cruise, but since I'm scrapbooking right now, I would like to incorporate this dising to my scrapbook, instead of a door magnet that is impossible to put back in time.
> 
> So, would you accept, it was my 50th Valentine's birthday Wonder cruise (Feb 12 to 19, 2012)  But we didn't go to Mazatlan, we did Cabo twice.
> 
> This disign is as fabulous as your previous ones, I just cannot not enjoy it for the rest of my life every time I look at my scrapbook... if you agree, of course!
> 
> Thanks anyway,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Just answering this for Milliepie - as noted in her post the design is NOT her's and she will NOT be doing any personalization of it.


----------



## Clochette nordique

jilljill said:


> Just answering this for Milliepie - as noted in her post the design is NOT her's and she will NOT be doing any personalization of it.



O.K., I've been caught not reading all the material...   It worked at the University 25 years ago, I guess that DISBoard members are more aware than my professors ... 

In fact, I was coming back to the thread to edit my post and tell Millie that I was not in a hurry, since it was "only" for my scrapbook...

So thanks for catching me and hopefully, I take time to read next time 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Blueyes87

susiee said:


> Blue Eyes87 - took a quick look through this thread and I really love your design of the mickey ears w/ Tink spraying pixie dust to spell the names. I would love to have some for our girls if you could, pretty please?!
> Josie
> Brynn
> Reese
> Sydney
> 
> TIA!! This will be our 1st cruise and I can't wait to decorate the door!!!



Here you go  Hope you have a great cruise


----------



## Blueyes87

teach819 said:


> Thank you blueyes!  Love them (and my son is thrilled about Mickey and Lightning!)



Your welcome


----------



## Jkwoody04

milliepie said:


> The second one didn't really turn out like I wanted.  My hands were a little shaky today so my lines are kind of off.  The tag is blank so you can add names if you'd like.



Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Blue Eyes87 - I just saw your design of the mickey ears w/ Tink spraying pixie dust to spell the names.  Can I please get one for my DD, Ashley?  Thanks!


----------



## MrsScooby

cruisecrasher said:


>



Wow, these are great
Can I get one from MrsScooby?

Thanks so much


----------



## susiee

Blue Eyes 87 - Thank you!!! They are wonderful and our girls will LOVE them!!
Have a super cruise!!!


----------



## xcitedtogo

I am just wondering what post you are working on?  I do not want to miss it!!!


----------



## SillyNellie

LeslieS said:


> We're leaving for Florida in 3 days and I can't print my magnets!!!!!  I have all these amazing images that I want to use and I have some that I want to use for FE gifts.  I bought gloss white magnet sheets (inkjet) at Staples and my printer won't take them.  I'm fidgeted with the settings and it gets jammed EVERY time.  I took the images and the magnet sheets to FedEx Office and Staples but they can't print on Inkjet, only laser.  So, does anyone have ANY suggestions?  Should I just print on photo paper and then stick it to adhesive magnetic paper?  Do they even make adhesive magnetic paper that will be big enough???  Thanks for any help, I'm stressing (about magnets...LOL)!!!!




Make sure you are only printing one page at a time. I only put one sheet of magnet paper in my paper reservoir at a time and print each page individually.  That way it has nothing to get stuck to.  If you put them all in at once they tend to jam. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## giftcard

Sandy - I love, love, LOVE the Easter images!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

giftcard said:


> Sandy - I love, love, LOVE the Easter images!!!!


Aren't they cute?! I'm not taking any credit for designing them, I just found them while searching for something else and thought I'd share.


----------



## Blueyes87

goterps1986 said:


> Hi Blue Eyes87 - I just saw your design of the mickey ears w/ Tink spraying pixie dust to spell the names.  Can I please get one for my DD, Ashley?  Thanks!



No problem...here you go


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks so much blueyes!  My blueyes DD is going to love it.  Perfect!  Thank you.


----------



## nin8jc

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



could I get this one saying:  

Celebrating 19 Fantastic Years of Marriage
with the names Joe & Annette

we are going on the Fantasy in April perhaps you could us a play on the word "Fantastic"

Thank you!


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

I was looking at your designs and saw you had a couple of college team Mickey heads...would you be able to do one for me for the Florida Gators and put The Prescott's on it?  I would also like the grand slam design that you did for the Burgess family with all the cruises.  Can you personalize one of those for me with :  The Prescott Family?
You're so talented!  I wish I could be that creative!
Thanks so much!


----------



## DISNEYGAMMIE

Hi blueyes87, Can you please make me two mickey ears with Tink sprinkling the name?

Aubrie
Angelice


Thank you!


----------



## mcmommy77

milliepie said:


> This is one that I have.  Is it the right one?  If not, let me know and I'll see if I can find the right one.


Hi!  I am interested in the "Mickey Map" for the Key West/Bahamas cruise.  We are on the 4/25/12 Magic.  I am new at this and I am not sure how to order that.  

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> Christopher has informed me he would like a birthday shirt incorporating his top 3 favorite characters: Pluto, Woody, and Max.  If you could whip one up-thanks so much.  I can't believe I leave in 21 days to start this trip.
> 
> For these:
> Change to: Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage March31-April 7, 2012 replace Christopher's Woody with Pluto and add a Belle chair for Debbie
> Add Belle Chair for Debbie
> The surfboards:
> Ray-Goofy
> Judy-Cinderella
> Debbie-Belle
> Michael-Donald
> Zachary-Dale
> Christohper-Pluto
> Disney Fantasy 2012
> add Belle chair for Debbie
> 
> Thanks so much



I've updated the looks of my boards and chairs on some since I did the others for you.  If you like the old look better please let me know and I can change them back.
I couldn't find a good quality pic of Max, so I had to draw him.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## Blueyes87

DISNEYGAMMIE said:


> Hi blueyes87, Can you please make me two mickey ears with Tink sprinkling the name?
> 
> Aubrie
> Angelice
> 
> 
> Thank you!



hi and here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

jaxgatorfamily said:


> I was looking at your designs and saw you had a couple of college team Mickey heads...would you be able to do one for me for the Florida Gators and put The Prescott's on it?  I would also like the grand slam design that you did for the Burgess family with all the cruises.  Can you personalize one of those for me with :  The Prescott Family?
> You're so talented!  I wish I could be that creative!
> Thanks so much!



Here you go  and thank you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Millie Pie, could I please request the deck chairs with the Mexican Riviera back drop and the names Ken and Sue and Disney Wonder 2012 on the live preserver. Friends of ours are going on a Mexican Riviera cruise in November and I want to surprise them with some magnets.

Corinna


----------



## Fivepin

Blueyes-

Love the Gator Mickey Head-could I please get one with The Leitz's

Thank you very much


----------



## GoofyCrazy

Blueeyes87, your designs are awesome. I saw your college team Mickey heads and was wondering if you could do one for me of the University of Alabama and put The Holder's on it? I can't wait to put it on our stateroom door. My husband is a TN Vols fan but my son and I are Bama fans. It irritates him so much and I love it.

Thanks so much

Melissa


----------



## DISNEYGAMMIE

Blueyes87 said:


> hi and here you go





Thank you, have a great day!


----------



## atet

Hi, How'd did you personalize the Mickey Heads? Can you pls. teach me how. Thnx. Or can I ask you this big favor of making one for me? Our names are Aldrin (DH), Theresa (me), Luc (DS), and Hannah (DD). Thanks...I would really appreciate it.


----------



## atet

Hi, I really loved this personalize beach towels and mickey heads. Can you also make one for me, please? I would really appreciate it. Thanks. I also love the Mickey heads that say's, "so an so family". Our Family name is Cagadoc, Aldrin, Theresa, Luc and Hannah. Thank you.


----------



## DISNEYGAMMIE

Hi, could I please get the beach chairs with the ship in the background?

Disney Dream 2012
Gammie
Poppy
Aubrie
Angelice
Leann
Shawn

Thank you!


----------



## scooffer

Hi Millie, how is school?  My husband worked FT, with babies at home and went to school FT... crazy!  But, worth it   Thanks for all you do on these disigns, my boys love them so much!  We are leaving for POFQ mid april and I wanted to make one more set of shirts for all of us (I promise to post pics!)

I was going to use your Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto heads 4 in a row with no words for DH:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/HKCsfWu-/Goofyvestmh.html

Then the toy story ones for DS3 (Buzz, Woody, Jesse and Lotso)

I would LOVE 4 princesses (any 4) but did not see them

and DS5 really wants Phineas and Ferb.

Do you have any of these??

Thanks, 
Julie


----------



## milliepie

wolfepack said:


> Greetings Milliepie....
> First off, I know you've heard this hundreds of times but I want to thank you and say what an outstanding graphic job you've done.
> We are traveling on the Disney Dreaam May 3-6.
> When you get a chance, can you please customize the following portholes for door magnets:
> 
> Mickey - Keith
> Minnie - Julie
> Goofy - PaPa
> Daisy - Chelle
> Donald Duck - Dane
> Daisy - Sophi
> 
> The "Gang" - Disney Dream 2012 The Wolfe / Engels Family
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!!



My pleasure.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'll finish up the rest of the requests (bottom of page 232 through this post) sometime this week, then I'm going to go on hiatus for a while.
With DD having given up her naps and life coming in all over, I'm just not able to fill requests in as prompt of a manner as I'd feel is responsible.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> I've updated the looks of my boards and chairs on some since I did the others for you.  If you like the old look better please let me know and I can change them back.
> I couldn't find a good quality pic of Max, so I had to draw him.  I hope he is ok.



Millie these our wonderful!!  You have outdone yourself for Christopher.

Sidenote:  the date is incorrect for the Maiden Voyage.  It should be April 7 not April 2.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello - I love these names in the red and black!!!  Could I please get the below names, when you get a chance - thanks so much
> 
> Bob
> Stacey
> Emma
> Barb
> Star
> Roxie
> Angel
> Cinco
> Herb
> Violet



Here you go.


----------



## Carmouse10

milliepie said:


> I've updated the looks of my boards and chairs on some since I did the others for you.  If you like the old look better please let me know and I can change them back.
> I couldn't find a good quality pic of Max, so I had to draw him.  I hope he is ok.



Wow, these are awesome!

Would you make me two of the Pluto birthday heads?  One with John and one with Derrick.

Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## atet

Fivepin said:


> Millie these our wonderful!!  You have outdone yourself for Christopher.
> 
> Sidenote:  the date is incorrect for the Maiden Voyage.  It should be April 7 not April 2.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Hello Fivepin, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? Until I come up with your posting. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on MArch 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
Hannah - Minnie Mouse 
Cagadoc Family


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> I sent you each a PM, but I'm not sure if they sent or not. Can you let me know if you got them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I owe you both so much for helping me on my surprise for my family!



I don't think I did.  My box just hit 100% again, so I'll go through the pm's soon and once I clear some out you can try again if you like.  Sorry about that.


----------



## atet

Hi Millie, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? IDK get the right person...so I'm asking you now as well. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on March 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
Hannah - Minnie Mouse
Cagadoc Family


----------



## atet

milliepie said:


> I don't think I did.  My box just hit 100% again, so I'll go through the pm's soon and once I clear some out you can try again if you like.  Sorry about that.



Hi Millie, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? IDK get the right person...so I'm asking you now as well. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on March 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
Hannah - Minnie Mouse
Cagadoc Family


----------



## milliepie

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Millie, I love these anniversary designs!!  Would you be able to do them for my parents, Michael and Lenora, celebrating 30 years?  Thank you so much!



Thanks,  Here you go.


----------



## Fivepin

atet said:


> Hello Fivepin, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? Until I come up with your posting. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on MArch 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
> Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
> Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
> Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
> Hannah - Minnie Mouse
> Cagadoc Family



Milliepie is the one who did these for me.


----------



## atet

Fivepin said:


> Milliepie is the one who did these for me.



I know...I just figured it out just non lol. Sorry. I told you, I'm still lost in this forum. Don't know how to reply, quote, or something.....still learning.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie these our wonderful!!  You have outdone yourself for Christopher.
> 
> Sidenote:  the date is incorrect for the Maiden Voyage.  It should be April 7 not April 2.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



It's always a pleasure!  I hope you have a great trip and Happy Birthday to Christopher.  Sorry about the chairs.  Here is the fix.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Thanks,  Here you go.


Perfect, thank you so much!  My parents are going to be so surprised and thrilled when they see our door all decked out with these!


----------



## atet

milliepie said:


> It's always a pleasure!  I hope you have a great trip and Happy Birthday to Christopher.  Sorry about the chairs.  Here is the fix.



Hi Millie, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? IDK get the right person...so I'm asking you now as well. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on March 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
Hannah - Minnie Mouse
Cagadoc Family


----------



## Exp.626Stitch

Hi Millie,

I've been lurking on here admiring the amazing designs you have created for everyone and decided I'm going to decorate our door on our Fantasy trip in April.

If you could make us the following designs, I would be incredibly grateful

http://www.4shared.com/photo/C3LFqJfH/file.html?refurl=d1url
Disney Fantasy 2012, Jason on the Mickey chair, Tracey on the Minnie

http://www.4shared.com/photo/cxw4FXBj/file.html?refurl=d1url
Fantasy in left ear, 2012 on right.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/2n_SQ19j/file.html?refurl=d1url
Jason and Tracey



Thank-you very much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

ariel1025 said:


> Ok, last couple of requests and then I'm all set for this cruise
> 
> If I could please get the following Mickey Heads with the listed name in them
> 
> mickeyspantsmh - Grandpa
> 
> minniepolkadotmh - Grandma
> 
> darthvadermh - Dad
> 
> nemopearlmh - Mom
> 
> Thank you



You're welcome.


----------



## milliepie

atet said:


> Hi Millie, I'm a newbie here in disboards and has been asking everyone if there's somebody who could help me get one of these peronalize prints as well? IDK get the right person...so I'm asking you now as well. I would really really appreciate if you could make also for me. I love the beach towels, the mickey heads, and the castaway cay, and the Disney Fantasy. We'll be on the Fantasy on March 2, 2013. Thank you very much.
> Aldrin - fav characters are Grumpy and or any Pirate theme.
> Theresa - fav characters are Evil Queen and Tinkerbell
> Luc - Mickey Mouse and Stich
> Hannah - Minnie Mouse
> Cagadoc Family



Hello.  I am one of the people who help fill requests.  I can help you with these, but I do have limited time and I am going in order of requests so it might take up to two weeks for me to get these to you.  I do them in my free time and I really do enjoy the time that I spend on them so all I ask is for your patience.  Thank you so much and have a great day!  

xo  ~Millie


----------



## milliepie

Already posted this sorry.


----------



## DVCMagic966

Hi Milliepie, I would love to have you personalize some magnets for our Disney Cruise on the Magic. 
Perry Ears with the Name Bill 
Tink Ears with the Name Hope 
Boston Red Sox Ears if possible with Name Billy 
Magic Ears with New York 8 day Itinerary with the Name Chonka's 
What happens on the Magic Stays on the Magic 

Thanks so much, Hope


----------



## milliepie

OURHOUSE610 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Would you please make a Beach chair picture for Me?
> It should have 3 chairs with the names: Chuck, Kathy and Nicholas used.
> And Disney Fantasy 2012 in the clouds.
> Many thanks


----------



## atet

milliepie said:


> Hello.  I am one of the people who help fill requests.  I can help you with these, but I do have limited time and I am going in order of requests so it might take up to two weeks for me to get these to you.  I do them in my free time and I really do enjoy the time that I spend on them so all I ask is for your patience.  Thank you so much and have a great day!
> 
> xo  ~Millie



I can wait Millie  Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it! You're awesome!


----------



## milliepie

donaldsgal said:


> Hi, milliepie!
> 
> I have some requests for you if you have the time to make them. I would be honored to display your wonderful work on our stateroom. If you have time, could you please personalize the following signs?
> 
> 1) First, could you make the beach chairs on Castaway Cay and the Mickey and Goofy clouds with Disney Fantasy 2012? Can the Daisy chair say Melissa, the Donald chair Jenny, and the Minnie chair Hannah? Thank you!
> 
> 2) You have an older sign that shows the castle with a pixie dust bridge to the ship that says believe. It's Christmas themed, so is there a way you could take away the Christmas theming and leave the castle, the ship, the moon, the year "20120," and "BELIEVE" in the picture with a regular Tinkerbell blowing the dust to spell the word? I hope that's a clear request, and if it's not doable, no problem.
> 
> Thank you!
> Jenny (donaldsgal)



I think I got it right.  Let me know if it was something different that you wanted.


----------



## wolfepack

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



Thanks MilliePie
They look Awesome!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Fivepin said:


> Blueyes-
> 
> Love the Gator Mickey Head-could I please get one with The Leitz's
> 
> Thank you very much



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

GoofyCrazy said:


> Blueeyes87, your designs are awesome. I saw your college team Mickey heads and was wondering if you could do one for me of the University of Alabama and put The Holder's on it? I can't wait to put it on our stateroom door. My husband is a TN Vols fan but my son and I are Bama fans. It irritates him so much and I love it.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Melissa



 No problem.  Here you go


----------



## juliebug1997

Milliepie,

Your designs are amazing!!!!  I have a couple of requests.  

#1:  I really like the names that have Mickey ears on the first letter and the top is red and the bottom is black.  Can you do that as Donald instead?  Just wondering.  Either way, I would like to have a Bill and a Julie.

#2:  I've only seen the one where you have the Fantasy in the background with the beach chairs.  Can you do a Dream with two beach chairs with the same names?  

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## GoofyCrazy

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem.  Here you go



Thank you so much. We love it, well my son and I do. The hubby gave me a look.


----------



## steelek_29

Hi Milliepie!!!  First of all you are awsome

I want to know if you can make three magnets for me and my daugters
The magnets are the one that are on post 3606 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44332813&postcount=3606

The names are:

Karen (Minnie)
Genevieve (Daisy)
Adriana (the other Daisy)

Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## Evenean

Blueyes87 said:


>



Hello Blueyes87!
I love your Mickey Head designs with sports teams! 

When you have time, I would like to request the football field Mickey Heads:

1 - With the San Francisco 49ers team logo, Mickey, and says 'Steve' in the middle.
2 - One with the Denver Broncos team logo, Minnie, and says 'Sheena' in the middle?

Thank you very much!


----------



## KBT35

@Blueeyes87 

Could you PLEASE make my son a Bama Mickey with his name Jalen in the middle?!


----------



## KBT35

@Milliepie

Could you PLEASE make me 2 Captain Mickey boarding passes with Kim on one and Jalen on the other?! 

Thanks!


----------



## steelek_29

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go  Hope you have a great cruise




Hello!!!
Can you please do this with the names Adriana, Genevieve, Karen...Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## erinjean1277

Millie, 

Here a couple requests if you could please....

http://www.4shared.com/photo/GYACEWA1/Drew_vivian_laura_rae_ella_bea.html

Disney Fantasy 2012
Names on beach chairs: Chad, Erin, Cameron (boy) (If Cameron can't fit then plz use Cam ) )


http://www.4shared.com/photo/yai5bWvU/Joe_Alicia_50_years.html

10 years, Chad & Erin, Fantasy


http://www.4shared.com/photo/8u1hz5ze/Chapman_fam_Fantasy_itin_.html
Fantasy Eastern Itinerary
April 21-28, 2012

Surfboard one with Fantasy and other embelishments you would like
Chad - goofy one
Erin - girlie one
Cameron - pluto one with the paw prints



Thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erin


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Many Many thanks. You can't imagine how happy I am right now. REALLY tough day at work and I just got home...and look what I found. Your beautiful work done with my request on them. SO AWESOME! What a great way to end the day.


----------



## OURHOUSE610

milliepie said:


>



Oh what can I say. I got your request today too!! AMAZING.  I guess I'm being rewarded for such a tough  long day at work. Many thanks. You make all of your cruises special.


----------



## ejw

Hi,

when I click on Millie's 4shared link in her signature, all i see is the folder of mickey heads.  how can i view all her folders?  the link used to take me to all her albums.  

thanks, ellen


----------



## steelek_29

ejw said:


> Hi,
> 
> when I click on Millie's 4shared link in her signature, all i see is the folder of mickey heads.  how can i view all her folders?  the link used to take me to all her albums.
> 
> thanks, ellen



The same happens to me


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go  and thank you



These are awesome!!  I love them!!  Thank you so very much!
Jeannie


----------



## donaldsgal

milliepie said:


> I think I got it right.  Let me know if it was something different that you wanted.



You got the ship and castle one exactly right! Thanks so much!

For the other, would you be able to use the purple chair with the bigger daisy for "Melissa," like in this image? 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/gtCT1nqy/Jerry_Jennifer_Jessica_dream_b.html. 
And for the Donald chair, could you use the blue background with the two yellow footprints, like here? http://www.4shared.com/photo/pRqxT_Q3/Jerryfamilydeckcc.html. 

Otherwise, it looks great. You got the right names on the right chairs, and I love the ship, beach, and clouds! 

Thanks again!
Jenny


----------



## TinaRN

*I posted this awhile back and was hoping you could correct it before we leave May 24th!  Sorry to be a bother but I was not sure if you'd seen the post or just couldn't correct it!*


TinaRN said:


> Cruisecrasher,  Thank you sooooo much for the beautiful graphics!  And thank you for being sooooo fast!!! [
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, would you mind taking the name "& Stitch" off of the one with "Caleb"?  If it's a problem, don't worry about it.  It's beautiful!  The OCD in me  noticed it was the only one with 2 names on it! :


----------



## Blueyes87

KBT35 said:


> @Blueeyes87
> 
> Could you PLEASE make my son a Bama Mickey with his name Jalen in the middle?!



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

steelek_29 said:


> Hello!!!
> Can you please do this with the names Adriana, Genevieve, Karen...Thank you soooo much!!!



No problem here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

Evenean said:


> Hello Blueyes87!
> I love your Mickey Head designs with sports teams!
> 
> When you have time, I would like to request the football field Mickey Heads:
> 
> 1 - With the San Francisco 49ers team logo, Mickey, and says 'Steve' in the middle.
> 2 - One with the Denver Broncos team logo, Minnie, and says 'Sheena' in the middle?
> 
> Thank you very much!



I will work on these hopefully in the next couple days, just please bear with me any new designs are gonna take a little longer as I am in the middle of packing and moving all before we leave for vacation next sunday  Am I a little nuts? Yes just a little


----------



## cruisecrasher

TinaRN said:


> *I posted this awhile back and was hoping you could correct it before we leave May 24th!  Sorry to be a bother but I was not sure if you'd seen the post or just couldn't correct it!*



1. I can't just fix something, I have to redo it again.  You said if it was easy.  It isn't.
2.  I'm in the middle of packing for camping
3.  I'm on hiatus indefinitely, once I finish the last 10 or so that I'd indicated earlier.  Hopefully this afternoon.
4.  I'll see if I get to it this afternoon.
I'm very sorry to let people down like this.  It's most of why I'm choosing not to disign for a while...possibly until my dd starts kindergarten.


----------



## Evenean

Blueyes87 said:


> I will work on these hopefully in the next couple days, just please bear with me any new designs are gonna take a little longer as I am in the middle of packing and moving all before we leave for vacation next sunday  Am I a little nuts? Yes just a little



Not crazy, brave. . . Yes, we'll go with brave. 


I completely understand and thank you!


----------



## steelek_29

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem here you go



Thank you so much!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hello Blueyes,
Could I please get the tink pixie dust with the names below - they are sooo cute!

Stacey
Bob
Emma
Barb

thank you!


----------



## nursesami

I love the Mickey Bama head. I know this is short notices but we're from Alabama and were sailing the Magic next week and I would love to have that magnet. in the middle of the head saying The Schwartz Family! Thank you!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Millie,
When you have the chance, though do not need until August,
Would you please do a mickey, a camo soldier one would be great, with Chris as the name on it, and Sara's 11th Birthday, not sure, but she likes Tinkebell and Arura, and loves dolphins.  On the Fantasy.  

Thanks so much!  You are so creative and we have never done cruise magnets before, and this is the first time I am taking my kids cruising.  

Regards


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Hi-
I'm really new here (you can see by my 3 posts) and I've just found out about these cruise door magnets.  How do I go about getting some done, finding out who does them, and what the selections are?
Thanks for any help anyone can get me!  
-Michele


----------



## poohbear926

poohbear926 said:


> I dont know who to contact about making a few signs. So i hope this way works
> 
> 1. Im doing the 15 night disney hawaiian cruise April 29th-May 14th If anyone can make a sign that would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 2. Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk.
> Brides - Lindsay, Groom- Brian ... its also going to be a halloween theme
> 
> 3. We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.
> 
> Thank you soooo much. Everyone is soo creative.



I forgot to mention for the wedding the colors are purple and orange also doing a Halloween them


----------



## KBT35

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thanks SOOOOO much! My DS will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## mcmommy77

mcmommy77 said:


> Hi!  I am interested in the "Mickey Map" for the Key West/Bahamas cruise.  We are on the 4/25/12 Magic.  I am new at this and I am not sure how to order that.
> 
> I need the Bahamas with Key West, leaving out of Port Canaveral, please.  Can my cruise date be added too?
> 
> Thank you soooo much!
> 
> Robin


----------



## Blueyes87

Evenean said:


> Hello Blueyes87!
> I love your Mickey Head designs with sports teams!
> 
> When you have time, I would like to request the football field Mickey Heads:
> 
> 1 - With the San Francisco 49ers team logo, Mickey, and says 'Steve' in the middle.
> 2 - One with the Denver Broncos team logo, Minnie, and says 'Sheena' in the middle?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello Blueyes,
> Could I please get the tink pixie dust with the names below - they are sooo cute!
> 
> Stacey
> Bob
> Emma
> Barb
> 
> thank you!



No problem


----------



## Blueyes87

nursesami said:


> I love the Mickey Bama head. I know this is short notices but we're from Alabama and were sailing the Magic next week and I would love to have that magnet. in the middle of the head saying The Schwartz Family! Thank you!



No problem  Have a great and magical cruise.  We set sail next week too but on the Wonder...I can't wait!


----------



## nursesami

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem  Have a great and magical cruise.  We set sail next week too but on the Wonder...I can't wait!



Thank you for doing it so quickly! I love it and so will my husband! Thanks again!


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

Hi Blueeyes87!
I have another request for you if you have time before your cruise.  
I just saw your lightning McQueen Mickey heads and love them!  Can you do one that say Benjamin and one that says Nicolas?  Also, I like the chip and dale Mickey head, but can you do it with Mickey and Minnie and put the names Chuck and Jeannie, the ship we're sailing is The Fantasy and the dates are June 23-30.  Thanks so much!! 
Jeannie


----------



## LoveMickey

Is this the thread where they did the license plates.

I need one that reads Rapunzel from Virginia.

Thank  you


----------



## Evenean

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thank you very much! They are perfect and I'm going to surprise my DH with his. He is going to love it!
Thank you!


----------



## jpeka65844

If I print these on the magnetic paper you can buy at OfficeMax, is the magnet strong enough to stick to the door?  I remember that paper being kind of magnetically weak......


----------



## TinaRN

cruisecrasher said:


> 1. I can't just fix something, I have to redo it again.  You said if it was easy.  It isn't.
> 2.  I'm in the middle of packing for camping
> 3.  I'm on hiatus indefinitely, once I finish the last 10 or so that I'd indicated earlier.  Hopefully this afternoon.
> 4.  I'll see if I get to it this afternoon.
> I'm very sorry to let people down like this.  It's most of why I'm choosing not to disign for a while...possibly until my dd starts kindergarten.



I didn't mean to upset you!  You didn't let me down! I'm VERY THANKFUL for the graphics you made me!  I really just thought you may have missed my note especially since it started with a comment to Millipie! 

I hope you enjoy your camping trip! And I hope you know how much we appreciate all you've done for us here on the Disboards!!!


----------



## jilljill

cruisecrasher said:


> I'll finish up the rest of the requests (bottom of page 232 through this post) sometime this week, then *I'm going to go on hiatus for a while*.
> With DD having given up her naps and life coming in all over, I'm just not able to fill requests in as prompt of a manner as I'd feel is responsible.



Just wanted to repost this post by cruisecrasher.  She posted this on page 239. 

PLEASE do not submit any new requests for her designs.

Thanks for everyone's cooperation and understanding.


----------



## ditty3199

Hi Milliepie-

Hope its not too late as I am the worst procrastinator!

Would it be possible to get a few designs for the MV?

Portholes
    Minnie - Louise
    Daisy - Denise
    Pluto - Pam
    Goofy - Omari
    Gang - The Croston Family - Fantasy MV 

4 Beach Chairs w/ Louise, Pam, Denise & Omari

DCL Name Tags
    Omari - Philadelphia, PA - Fantasy
    Pam - Philadelphia, PA - Fantasy
    Denise - Philadelphia, PA - Fantasy
    Louise - Jacksonville, FL - Fantasy

Thank you so much for anything you are able to do!!


----------



## donmarselle

cruisecrasher said:


> I'll finish up the rest of the requests (bottom of page 232 through this post) sometime this week, then I'm going to go on hiatus for a while.
> With DD having given up her naps and life coming in all over, I'm just not able to fill requests in as prompt of a manner as I'd feel is responsible.



Cruisecrasher,

Thank you very much for the designs.  We're heading on our first Disney cruise soon and you've helped make it very special.  As the Dad of 4 (soon to be 5) year old twins, I am amazed you've had time to do all you do.  The twins keep us very busy and, as you say, life does keep coming in from all sides.

Thanks again.  Hopefully you'll check the boards enough to see how much you and your work are appreciated.  The graphics are awesome!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Cruisecrasher:  Thanks so much for your dis-igns!  You have made so many people's trips even more magical.  Take a wonderful break and we hope to see you refreshed again soon.


----------



## princesskenziesmom

Hi,

I would like to please request the following:

Porthole:
The Wiggins Family

5 beach chairs with the Magic:

Brittany
MJ
Mackenzie
Tyler
Devin

Mickey head that says Happy 9th Birthday Mackenzie and Devin


Thank you so much!


----------



## LoriABil

I designed a magnet for our cruise door! I used Milliepie's disign (the Mickey head with Doofensmirtz with Fastpasses) and added the words, but that is a fete for me - I have absolutely no skills.  It says "I have the Fastpasses, now where's this Aqua Duck I keep hearing about?"

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3OWDV1zfXNCMzJfUDRDQzNUNXFGZ3JDekVwb1hmZw

Obviously, I don't now how to save it as an image file, but if you click it should take you to Google Documents to see the pdf file.   It's a long story, but basically, I wanted to go to Disney World, DH wanted to go on a cruise, and he won.  He tells me I won't know what to do for the next 3 months if I'm not planning or Fastpass Strategy! So a private joke, but I think DH and DS will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Rai's Mommy

Milliepie,

I'll be sailing in May with my daughter, Raianne, to celebrate her 12th birthday and have the following requests for you:

1) Harry Potter Hat with the name Raianne on it (she's a HUGE HP fan);
2) Pillowcase (like in post 2725) of ship with Mickey ears out of stars (we'll be on the Fantasy so I'd love some reference to the Fantasy like "May Every Fantasy You Dream Become a Reality" but would be very happy with "Have a Magical Night" if that is too much trouble);
3) Beach chairs (just like in post 3291: pink and purple) with Fantasy, 2012 in clouds, May 12-19 in sand, Raianne on the pink chair, and Erin on the purple chair; and 
4) Birthday magnets: the b-day Tink magnet from post 3240 with "Happy Birthday Raianne!", the top b-day gang design from post 3157 w/ "Happy 12th Birthday Raianne!", and the bday porthole from post 3157 with "Happy Birthday Raianne!"

I hope this is not too large a request!  I've been trying really hard to narrow down my picks from all of your amazing designs. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## nursesami

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem  Have a great and magical cruise.  We set sail next week too but on the Wonder...I can't wait!



Was very impressed by how fast you did my Bama mickey head. Is it possible to get 2 more from you. I saw that you had Denver Broncos can it say The Navarro Family and can I also get another Bama Mickey saying The Lockett Family.I greatly appreciate it dearly! Thanks again Samantha!


----------



## Rai's Mommy

Cruisecrasher,

I'll be sailing in May with my daughter, Raianne.  We both love the Hunger Games and I would love it if you could make a Hunger Games MH with her name on it: Raianne.  I'd also love it if you would make the Winnie the Pooh with the Hundred Acre Woods map MH with my name on it: Erin. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

jaxgatorfamily said:


> Hi Blueeyes87!
> I have another request for you if you have time before your cruise.
> I just saw your lightning McQueen Mickey heads and love them!  Can you do one that say Benjamin and one that says Nicolas?  Also, I like the chip and dale Mickey head, but can you do it with Mickey and Minnie and put the names Chuck and Jeannie, the ship we're sailing is The Fantasy and the dates are June 23-30.  Thanks so much!!
> Jeannie



here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

nursesami said:


> Was very impressed by how fast you did my Bama mickey head. Is it possible to get 2 more from you. I saw that you had Denver Broncos can it say The Navarro Family and can I also get another Bama Mickey saying The Lockett Family.I greatly appreciate it dearly! Thanks again Samantha!



no problem


----------



## 1153rsmith

LoriABil said:


> I designed a magnet for our cruise door! I used Milliepie's disign (the Mickey head with Doofensmirtz with Fastpasses) and added the words, but that is a fete for me - I have absolutely no skills.  It says "I have the Fastpasses, now where's this Aqua Duck I keep hearing about?"
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3OWDV1zfXNCMzJfUDRDQzNUNXFGZ3JDekVwb1hmZw
> 
> Obviously, I don't now how to save it as an image file, but if you click it should take you to Google Documents to see the pdf file.   It's a long story, but basically, I wanted to go to Disney World, DH wanted to go on a cruise, and he won.  He tells me I won't know what to do for the next 3 months if I'm not planning or Fastpass Strategy! So a private joke, but I think DH and DS will get a kick out of it.



That is really cute.  If we were sailing on the Dream or Fantasy anytime soon, I would borrow it.


----------



## 1153rsmith

Rai's Mommy said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> 
> I'll be sailing in May with my daughter, Raianne.  We both love the Hunger Games and I would love it if you could make a Hunger Games MH with her name on it: Raianne.  I'd also love it if you would make the Winnie the Pooh with the Hundred Acre Woods map MH with my name on it: Erin.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Ria's Mommy,  you may want to read post 3646 at the top of the page... Cruisecrasher is taking a break for a while.  I don't know if any of the other Disigners on the board can help you or not.


----------



## Stacey6274

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem




Thanks so much!  Love them!


----------



## milliepie

Had a few minutes to do a few this morning.  I'll try again later today!  




tsarina13 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I love your designs!  Could you help me with a custom design using your porthole's?  I'm trying to make T-shirts for our Aug 5th trip to Canada.  It's for my mother, me, and my 9 yr old daughter.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html
> 
> What I'm hoping you can do is take three of your porthole's and put them in the mickey head shape and put these characters and names on them.
> 
> 1st ear - Carol - Fauna
> 2nd ear - Tammy - Flora
> Head - Carissa - Merryweather
> 
> Then above the ears put Out to Sea, and at the bottom put Just Us Three.
> 
> I know this is a lot of customization you probably don't have, and I'm willing to entertain other ideas as well.
> 
> Thanks!



Is this how you envisioned it?  Hope so.  









jaxgatorfamily said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> I love your work!!!!!  Is there anyway you could do a few for me?  I'd love the mickey ears globe for our upcoming cruise.  We're cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30 in the Western Carribean.
> Also, is the beach chairs design yours?  Can I have one for our family?  We have Chuck (my DH), Jeannie (myself), Benjamin (my DS) and Nicolas (my DS).  Also, same thing, cruising on the Disney Fantasy, June 23-June 30.  Lastly, can you create a design to celebrate my Husband's 40th birthday?  His name is Chuck.  If that is too much, then just the mickey ears globe would be fantastic.  Thank you so very much!  I love, love, love your designs!




A few for you.  
















alijsirx2 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to do the Mickey globe for my Family (the Raab's) we will be sailing the Eastern Caribbean on June 16th.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Welcome.  








DCLShel said:


> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QI3yP6Ry/allen_sharon_jameson_dream_bea.html
> 
> Can you please do this for the Fantasy, 2012 with a Mickey chair with "Shelly" and a Piglet chair with "Jane"?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your talents!  Your designs are wonderful!!!


----------



## poohbear926

I guess my other stuff was looked over 

is it possible to get some magnets done for the Disney hawaii cruise April 29th-May 14th 2012 on the wonder. Maybe something with Stitch as well as can i get 2 names done Lindsay and Tina in Hawaiian disney also a happy birthday Tina with tinkerbell.

thanks i appreciate it


----------



## nursesami

Blueyes87 said:


> no problem



Thank you very much.My friendsand family will love them Thanks!


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

Blueyes87 said:


> here you go



Blueeyes 87, you are so awesome!!!!!!   Thank you so very much!  My boys are going to be so surprised when they see these cool magnets on the door!!!!!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!  I love ya for doing these so quickly for me!  
Happy Cruising to you!
Jeannie


----------



## delauzons

Just curious what you were up to in requests.  No rush! I appreciate all your amazing talent.  I put a request in on post#3446 March 9th.  If you are able to get to it before our April 5th cruise we would be thrilled!  Thanks for all your help!  You are fantastic!


----------



## milliepie

delauzons said:


> Just curious what you were up to in requests.  No rush! I appreciate all your amazing talent.  I put a request in on post#3446 March 9th.  If you are able to get to it before our April 5th cruise we would be thrilled!  Thanks for all your help!  You are fantastic!



I'll be starting on on 3432 tonight.  I should have yours done very soon.


----------



## jilljill

jilljill said:


> Just wanted to repost this post by cruisecrasher.  She posted this on page 239.
> 
> PLEASE do not submit any new requests for her designs.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's cooperation and understanding.





Rai's Mommy said:


> Cruisecrasher,
> 
> I'll be sailing in May with my daughter, Raianne.  We both love the Hunger Games and I would love it if you could make a Hunger Games MH with her name on it: Raianne.  I'd also love it if you would make the Winnie the Pooh with the Hundred Acre Woods map MH with my name on it: Erin.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



As been posted a couple of times, cruisecrasher is on hiatus from designing.  She's not taking any requests and not doing designs.


----------



## tsarina13

YES YES YES!  Thank you so much!






milliepie said:


> Had a few minutes to do a few this morning.  I'll try again later today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how you envisioned it?  Hope so.


----------



## Rai's Mommy

Thanks, JillJill
I think my eyes were stinging by the time I got that far in the thread last night and I was only focusing on the pics.


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

milliepie said:


> Had a few minutes to do a few this morning.  I'll try again later today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how you envisioned it?  Hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.



Thank you so much Milliepie!  You are awesome!    I LOVE the birthday design!  It's perfect!!


----------



## berlys

Stacey6274 said:


> Thanks so much!  Love them!



Love these ones!  Can I get one with "Olivia" on it?  Thanks!!


----------



## nursesami

nursesami said:


> Thank you very much.My friendsand family will love them Thanks!



Some of the Lockett Family are Auburn Fan. Do you have the Alabama Auburn football Mickey Head! Would like it to say The Lockett Family. Sorry!!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

Please, Millie, can you make me the "Just us three" with the names:  Cilvy, Monette and Audréanne?  It's so neat!  You rock even more every day!

1000 thanks!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## donaldsgal

cruisecrasher said:


> I'll finish up the rest of the requests (bottom of page 232 through this post) sometime this week, then I'm going to go on hiatus for a while.
> With DD having given up her naps and life coming in all over, I'm just not able to fill requests in as prompt of a manner as I'd feel is responsible.



Cruisecrasher, I see you completed one of the door signs I requested. Thank you very much - it looks great! Because you said you had completed all of them from 225-232 and the other one I requested wasn't included, I just wanted to check in to see if you'd be doing that one. I quoted that request below. If you can't do it, that's fine. Please just let me know and I'll ask someone else. Thank you again! 



donaldsgal said:


> First, thanks for answering my earlier questions about personalizing your creations.
> 
> Secondly, if you have time and are willing, I'd love to have your personalized Mickey heads on our stateroom door. Could you please personalize the following:
> 
> * The Rapunzel Mickey head with her castle in the background and her pointing her paintbrush with the name Hannah
> 
> * *The Winnie the Pooh Mickey head against the Hundred Acre Words with the name Melissa*
> 
> Thank you, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## mcmommy77

Does anyone know where I can get the Mickey icon globe for the Key West/Bahamas 5 night Cruise? 

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

chaoscent said:


> Actually it might work?  I am a pin trader so I carry canvas bags in the parks to hold my pins.  & I decorate the bag like crazy and haven't had a problem.  Can you try one to see if it works?  Maybe he has an old shirt lying around?
> 
> Millie - just stopped in to say I am sending people here from Creative DISigns.  Feel free to send them back to us for non-cruise "stuff".  Great DISigns.  I subscribe to this thread even though I will never (OK everyone feel sorry for me now) get to go on a cruise.
> Penny



That's cool Penny, I don't mind.  

Aww.. Why will you never go on a cruise?  I'm still trying to find a good time to book my second one.  If I ever win the lottery I'll take you on a cruise and then you can never say never again.


----------



## DCLShel

I love the design!!  Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## milliepie

Here are some more filled requests.  




1153rsmith said:


> Millipie,
> 
> Would it be possible to get the Mickey head globe with the itinerary for our Disney Magic 5 night Key West cruise for April 25-30, 2012?
> 
> Also, if you have a mousehead Ariel, could you do a Happy Birthday Hannah one?
> 
> Thanks a million.
> Randy













xcitedtogo said:


> Hello Millipie!!
> 
> I am looking for some images as well!!  You do fantastic work!
> 
> I would like the Mickey head with Disney Fantasy April 28th 2012 and a pic of the western carribean itinerary.
> 
> 2) 2 Beach chair pics as we all won't fit on one!!  Fantasy Cruise 2012 accross the top with one Blair, Dana, Sophie and Liam on the chairs
> The other with Fantasy Cruise 2012 accross the top with Grandma C and Cole on the chairs
> 
> 3)  Port Holes with Disney Fantasy 2012 and the Hicks Family and the Carlson Family on it
> 
> 4) Mickey heads in the following
> 
> Cars - with mcqueen and Liam in the name
> PF Perry head with Cole on hat
> Princess Aurora Pink with Sophie
> Mini mouse red polkadot bow and bottom with Mini and Grandma for the name
> Goofy character body with Blair
> Character Eyeore with Dana
> 
> Thank you very much for the time you spend doing these!!  they are fantastic!!!








































perky42474 said:


> Your work is sensational!  I can I request a couple Disigns please?
> 
> cruiseglobemickeyhanddream.jpg-----Genola
> cruisemh.png----Genola
> sailortinkmh.jpg----Tori
> 5dayDreamcc2xmh2.png---Cindy
> 9surfboardsfinal.jpg----Chuck, Dalton, Connor, Genola, Kim, Tori, Genea, Cindy, Hodge & Perkins Families
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

A few more.  



Mel0215 said:


> I would like to request these please:
> 
> DCL Name Tags for: LeeAnn, Joy, Jack
> 
> Red DCL name tags for: Melody, Jon, Jack
> 
> "The Gang" porthole (no cruise ship name or just Disney Cruise Line) with "The Fair Family"
> 
> Beach Chairs with mickey in the clouds Jon-Pirate; Jack-Mickey; Melody-Tiana
> 
> ALso, if it is okay, I have some blanks from your shared files that I may add our names to for our cruise, so I don't need to ask for a bunch of items.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and talent!!



It is absolutely ok for you to use any blanks that I have.  





























lpizzuro123 said:


> WOW - those are just great.  Thank you.  Love the deck chairs with the lighthouse in the background.  As long as you offered, can I get one with 4 chairs with the names, Linda, Sheldon, Logan and Joe.  It will be me, my DH, my stepon and my dad.
> 
> I also love the one with Minnie as the Statue of Liberty and Canadian Mickey. I can't wait to use these.
> 
> Thanks again so much.
> 
> Linda










delauzons said:


> Could you make the DCL name tags with the following names: Stephanie, Chris, Allison, Amanda, Alyvia, Pete, Papou, Gina, and Alexa?  Thanks so much! You are wonderful!

































vgiardini said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millie! Love this design... can you do one with the names Brian and Tori? We'll be on the Wonder April 22- April 29 2012. Just put whatever info fits as long as it looks good
> 
> Brian under Mickey and Tori under Minnie
> 
> Also, could you do one of your Minnie Porthole designs for Tori? I found one you did for another Brian already and would love to have both
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## susiee

HI Milliepie,
LOVE your design w/ the beach chairs and boat in the background!
Could I pretty please get 2?

Disney Fantasy 2012 w/ Darah (my husband - unusual name!), Sue, Josie, Brynn

and 
Disney Fantasy 2012 w/ Rex, Joane, Reese, Sydney

Thank you so very much!!! I know you are extremely busy with requests and it is appreciated greatly!


----------



## milliepie

poohbear926 said:


> I dont know who to contact about making a few signs. So i hope this way works
> 
> 1. Im doing the 15 night disney hawaiian cruise April 29th-May 14th If anyone can make a sign that would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 2. Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk.
> Brides - Lindsay, Groom- Brian ... its also going to be a halloween theme
> 
> 3. We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.
> 
> Thank you soooo much. Everyone is soo creative.



Here are some of the Hawaii things that I have done.  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## milliepie

pkmingo said:


> These are incredible!!  I was SO hoping you would do the lighthouse for the deck chairs.  If possible could I get one with the follow six deck chairs:
> 
> Mickey - Rick
> Fairy Godmother - Carol
> Goofy - Jerry
> Daisy - Dorothy
> Buzz Lightyear - Frank
> Minnie - Brenda
> 
> Also, love this minnie statue of liberty and canadian mickey NY to Canada - could you do that one with the date of June 17-22, 2012?
> 
> Thank you so so so much!!!!!  Carol



Here you go.  

Rick Carol Jerry Dorothy Frank Brenda nova scotia deck.jpg

US CANADA DIS June 17-22.jpg


----------



## 1153rsmith

Thanks Millipie... They are fantastic.


----------



## milliepie

MrsScooby said:


> Hi Milliepie
> Just found out my sis is taking her first Disney cruise next month and I want to surprise her with a door sign.
> Can I have one like this, but with Disney Wonder, 2012, names Declan, Julie and Noah on the chairs, no specific dates....
> 
> Thanks so much





Declan Julie Noah beach chairs.jpg


----------



## milliepie

I will start on page 232 post number 3468 as soon as I can!


----------



## milliepie

This thread is almost at it's 250th page and will be closed soon..

I started a new thread, part 7, and will post any pending designs there.  Please join us and share your creations, pictures or ideas!  Here is the link to the new thread.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> Here are some of the Hawaii things that I have done.  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!



WOW!!!! They are amazing . Thanks soooo much i love them all


----------



## pkmingo

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Rick Carol Jerry Dorothy Frank Brenda nova scotia deck.jpg
> 
> US CANADA DIS June 17-22.jpg



Milliepie,
Those are beautiful as always!!  Thank you so much for all your time and effort.  You truly help make our trips 'magical'!!!  
Carol


----------



## dbertola

Hi!  Would you be able to do these for me?

Beach Chairs with Disney Dream 2012
Mickey-Dad
Minnie-Mom
Daisy-Kaitlyn
Goofy-Jake
Pluto-Nick


Portholes with Disney Dream 2012

The Bertola Family
The Provencal Family
The Kane Family
The DePodesta Family

Thank you so much!

Dorothy


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> This thread is almost at it's 250th page and will be closed soon..
> 
> I started a new thread, part 7, and will post any pending designs there.  Please join us and share your creations, pictures or ideas!  Here is the link to the new thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587



Please follow this link to post your new requests for magnets on the new thread.

Thanks for everyone's cooperation.


----------



## aqmom

milliepie said:


> I will start on page 232 post number 3468 as soon as I can!



Milliepie - please no worries!!!  We have soooo much time.   When you do start on pg. 232 #3468, I had another request later in the thread for the dolphin chairs.  Just thought I would let you know so you do not have to do our names more than once.  Why not wait until you get to the later request (chairs on deck with dolphin) to even start?!? (-:  Seems like others are leaving much sooner.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## Blueyes87

I will be posting the requests i've finished in the new thread, so if your waiting for something from me please look for it there


----------



## thismomlovesdisney

milliepie said:


> I will start on page 232 post number 3468 as soon as I can!



Hi Milliepie,
Please don't overlook post 3465.  I believe the name fill designs are yours but let me know if they aren't.  Thank you again!


----------



## millscrew

Blueyes. Can I please ask for a tinker bell sprinkling the name.  The fantasy. Or just fantasy.  Thank you so much


----------



## Blueyes87

millscrew said:


> Blueyes. Can I please ask for a tinker bell sprinkling the name.  The fantasy. Or just fantasy.  Thank you so much



I will be posting this in the new thread


----------



## perky42474

Thanks so much Millie! They look great!


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Declan Julie Noah beach chairs.jpg



Thanks so much Millipie
I know you are so busy now and I really appreciate this

Can't wait to show my Sis this weekend


----------



## blkbarbie99

Wow...I am impressed!!! My daughter and I are going on the Disney Dream on next Sunday and would love something with our names on it! I love the beach chair theme with the names, ship and year!! That was awesome!!

Our names are:

LaShawna 
Nicole

Thanks so much!! I'll keep checking!! Disney Dream April 1-5, 2012 to Nassau! 
LaShawna


----------



## blkbarbie99

I also love the LifePreserver theme with names 

LaShawna


----------



## ge0rgette2

Does anyone do regular things -- just looking for a Pajama Party sticker or something to put on a clipboard I'm making as party favors.

I would want something like "Caitlin's 9th Birthday 2012" with a pajama party background or something similiar.. It has to be about 5x7.

Thanks!
happy weekend!
Georgette


----------



## ge0rgette2

FOUND IT - SORRY TO HAVE BOTHERED YOU!!!!

Unsure if you missed this or I did and didn't save it...

Thanks!!!!



ge0rgette2 said:


> ge0rgette2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEK!!!  Millie don't hate me!!!
> 
> I just realized as I'm printing up the FE Tags, that my room number is wrong, I put my Mom's room!!
> 
> Can you update it to say Room 6071!
> 
> Sorry!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jilljill

ge0rgette2 said:


> Does anyone do regular things -- just looking for a Pajama Party sticker or something to put on a clipboard I'm making as party favors.
> 
> I would want something like "Caitlin's 9th Birthday 2012" with a pajama party background or something similiar.. It has to be about 5x7.
> 
> Thanks!
> happy weekend!
> Georgette



Have a look over on the Creative DISigns boards for what you need.



I'm going to close this thread so no other requests get posted here since Part 7 is in full swing now. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587


----------

